# [Update] Patch 3.2 - Abstieg in den Wahnsinn



## FoolsTome (19. Juni 2009)

/Disclaimer
Mir ist bewusst, dass es Vorlaeufige Patchdetails sind, aber auch diese sollten kritisch besprochen werden. Das hier soll kein Flame thread werden, also aeussert euch bitte sachlich zum thema. Ich habe viele meinungen dazu bereits gelesen und moechte mit diesem post zwar meinen unmut ausdruecken, aber dennoch sachlich argumentieren. Alle Ein-Satz-Posts bitte ich, in andere Flamethreads eurer wahl zu posten. Danke.
* Update: Ist am ende meines posts zu finden *
/Disclaimer off



Ich poste nicht oft in den offiziellen Foren. Ich lese hin und wieder, aber ich poste nicht. Nur, wenn ich das gefuehl habe, dass etwas wirklich geaendert werden muss. Darauf moechte ich im folgenden eingehen.

# In den beiden 10- und 25-Spieler-Instanzen des Kolosseums der Kreuzfahrer fällt ein neues Emblem des Triumphs.


Gut. Eine menge embleme. Tolle sache, aber wieso gings in BC auch mit einer art vom Emblemen? Die preise fuer Emblemitems wurden einfach angepasst, bzw bessere Items teurer gemacht. Ist das nicht viel sinnvoller? Ein teures Auto kostet ja auch MEHR geld und nicht ploetzlich Kanadische Dollar...

# In allen Dungeons, in denen bisher Embleme des Heldentums oder der Ehre gefunden werden konnten, wie zum Beispiel Naxxramas oder Hallen des Steins im Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch', finden sich jetzt stattdessen Embleme der Eroberung. Embleme der Eroberung können noch immer in Embleme der Ehre oder des Heldentums umgetauscht werden.


Sicherlich der hauptstreitpunkt des naechsten Patches. De fakto heisst das, Heroinstanzen werden wieder interessant, Naxxramas wird aussterben (wer braucht t7? die items dort haben item level 200-219, fuer marken gibts ja jetzt durchaus bessere sachen, und die marken gibts schneller und besser in hero instanzen, dazu spaeter mehr...), T7 wandert meist ungeachtet von neuen spielern gar nicht mehr in die Taschen, da T8 zum greifen nah ist. Ein ganzer content wird praktisch einfach weggepatcht. Klar gibt es nicht in JEDEM slot ein markenitem, allerdings in ueberwiegend vielen, vor allem wenn man Eroberung, Ehre und Heldentumitems zusammenzaehlt. Der PvE content wird fuer jeden spieler auf Ulduar 25er niveau angehoben, ungeachtet der spielerischen reife des spieler und des spielerischen koennens. Spieler, die sich durch naxxramas geboxt haben, Satharion mit mehreren adds umgehauen haben und Ulduar gecleart haben, stehen neben heroic-farmern und sehen keinen grossen unterschied im equipment. Das ist der meinung vieler spieler (auch casuals) nach, unfair. Die behauptung liegt nahe (und wurde auch mehrfach angesprochen) "Was vierlieren die Hardcore 25er raider dadurch? Ihr habt ja keine nachteile."
Doch, haben sie. Ein einfacher Vergleich. Ihr geht jeden tag zur arbeit und seid voll konzentriert. Ihr fuehrt viele telefonate, schreibt emails, foerdert das einkommen des Unternehmens. Der allgemeine wohlstand im unternehmen steigt. Euer kollege kommt jeden tag um 11 zur arbeit, macht um 12 uhr 2 stunden mittagspause und geht um 4. Sein Rekord bei Freecell liegt bei 433 zu 16, beachtlich, aber nicht verwunderlich, da er alle existierenden kartenvariationen schon auswendig kennt. Euer gehalt unterscheidet sich um 5%.
Natuerlich bekommt ihr immernoch euer gehalt, aber ihr verliert eure motivation, eure wuerde als raider. Ihr verliert euren Stolz und euren Status als jemand, der sich viel mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt und seine klasse beherrscht. Was euch bleibt ist ein schulterklopfer den ihr euch geben koennt und ihr koennt zu euch sagen: Immerhin habe ich mehr erfahrung, auch wenn es mir nicht viel hilft.
Ich weiss, WoW ist nicht mit Arbeit zu vergleichen, werden jetzt viele sagen, aber ALLES im leben steht in einem Input = Output verhaeltniss, egal ob ihr eine Menschliche beziehung, eure Stromrechnung oder die Mueckenplage von 1975 auf den Osterinseln nehmt. Dieses Input = Output verhaeltniss besteht in WoW nicht mehr, bzw nur die ersten 2 monate nach dem patch. Danach wird es vernichtet.
[EDIT]
Da die arbeitsvergleichs-flames immer haeufiger werden, stelle ich gleich ein gegenargument voran: Jeder Aufwand, sei es Hobby, Arbeit oder Freizeit ist mit einem gewissen anteil an geistiger oder koerperlicher Arbeit verbunden. Ich beziehe mich bei dem Wort ARBEIT lediglich auf die geistige anstrengung = den Zeitfaktor, den ihr benoetigt euch ausrenchend mit dem spiel auseinanderzusetzen, um genuegend fachwissen anzusammeln. Dies ist ein Arbeitsprozess. Also kann man dies sehr wohl mit Arbeit vergleichen, auch wenn das produkt ein anderes ist.
[/edit]

# Die tägliche Dungeonquest auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch' hat nun als Belohnung 2 Emblem des Triumphs, während es in der täglichen Dungeonquest auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'normal' 1 Emblem des Triumphs zu erlangen gibt.


Das macht das nicht unbedingt besser...

Fazit, da ich endlich zum ende kommen will: Ich weiss, Blizzard, ihr moegt Casuals, ihr moegt die breite masse an spielern, ist ja auch logisch, wer ein grosses Kundenfeld bedient, erwirtschatet mehr gewinn, Gewinn ist die sicherlich mit die wichtigste groesse in heutigen wirtschaftssystemen. Nur frage ich euch eines, wenn selbst die casuals dank low-content (Naxx) mittlerweile auch alle raiden und sich auch alle items erarbeiten, vernichtet ihr doch durch weitere erleichterung sogar die laune der Casuals.

Zum ende von BC hatte wow eine hochzeit der entwicklung durchlebt. Der content war schwer, durch marken konnte man sich als casual das ein oder andere highlevel item kaufen, auch wenn man noch in SSC steckte und jeder hatte irgendwie, irgendwo was zu tun. Die accountzahlen schnellten waehrend BC in die hoehe. Der content war angenehm, casuals begnuegten sich mit Karazhan und gruul und vielleicht noch den anfaengen von FDS und SSC. Die stimmung war nicht schlecht, kaum einer regte sich auf, er konnte den content nicht komplett sehen (voellig unberechtigt. Ich kann mit meinem Strassenkehrer Job auch nicht die ganze welt bereisen, nur weil ich zu faul bin zeit in eine Umschulung zu stecken...), Vanilla war vorbei und das war auf die eine oder andere weise auch gut. Klassen waren noch halbwegs unterschiedlich, aber gebalanced. Heute haben wir einen einheitsbrei an spielern die alle gleich aussehen, sich kaum unterscheiden, jeder buff wird durch mindestens 3 andere klassen auch gebufft und wir fuehlen uns alle gesichtslos in der masse eines stroemenden flusses voller fische. Bitte, macht dieses spiel nicht durch Trivialitaet kaputt, sondern schafft wieder etwas, wofuer es sich lohnt zu kaempfen.

Seht ihr das genau so? Welche argumente koennt ihr vorbringen oder entkraeften? Interpretiere ich irgendentwas falsch?

[UPDATE]
*Dank Blizzards neuen Einfalls kann nun jeder 3 Embleme des Triumphs durch die daily heroics einsammeln. Zu erwarten war, dass man davon die brustruestung und die Hosen des neuen T9 Sets kaufen kann. Leider ist zu meinem entgueltigen entsetzen nun festzustellen, das Blizzard das GESAMMTE T9 Set fuer embleme zum kauf freigibt. Gibt es jemanden, der dazu nicht nurnoch "LOL" sagen kann?
Hier kommt ihr zu den aktuellen posts:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1849070
*


----------



## Rainaar (19. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube das ist zum ersten mal ein Thread den ich komplett unterschreiben kann, obwohl ich nicht raide und auch ehr zu den Casuals gehöre.

somit

/sign


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. Juni 2009)

Meine Antwort aus dem Forum hier kommt in den Thread beim Schneesturm rein ..

btw 

/sign


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Juni 2009)

Sollte sich das Gameplay wirklich in die Richtung ändern, die mit den Patchnotes beanschlagt wird, dann höre ich entgültig mit WoW auf. Das ist dann kein Spiel mehr, das ich spielen möchte.


----------



## Crimy 5 (19. Juni 2009)

selbst als casual der ich nunmal bin

/sign




Ich hasse es mittlerweile, nur noch von q zu q zu rennen und alles in einem rutsch machen zu können....
dazu auch die LFGs "suchen noch dd, ABER KEINE <bittebeliebigeklasseeinfügen>"


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2009)

Natürlich sollte ein Spiel keine Arbeit sein, dennoch sollte es auch fair zugehen.
Das hat auch nichts mit Neid oder ähnlichem zu tun, wenn jemand einfach besser in einem Spiel ist, dann sollte er auch dafür belohnt werden.
Wenn dagegen jemand überhaupt nicht sein Klasse spielen kann und dennoch praktisch das Gleiche erreichen kann, wie jemand der seine Klasse perfekt beherrscht, dann stimmt etwas nicht.

Übrigens: Wie das dann im Endeffekt aussieht, sieht man manchmal in den Hauptstädten. Da stehen dann Leute herum, die lauter grüne Teile haben und 1 oder 2 T-7 oder T-8 Teile, das passt ja dann bombig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silas00 (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo erstmal,
du sagtest ja es sei "unsinn" verschiedene Embleme einzuführen. Ich sehe eigentlich einen großen Sinn darin.
Weil überleg dir mal du bräuchtest für die besten Items die gleichen Marken wie für die Anfangsitems, sag ich jetz mal so(Nur halt für die guten - wie du sagst - weit mehr) dann könntest du einfach durch stundenlanges stupides heroes farmen auch an die richtig guten Sachen kommen.
Im Moment kommt man nur durch ULduar und AK an diese Items(Durch die Embleme der Eroberung)
Das BLizzard nun die Embleme der Eroberung sogar in Heroes(!) droppen lässt find ich persönlich nicht die richtige Richtung(Obwohl ich selbst nur Casual Gamer bin)
So kann sich jetzt eigentlicher jeder - noch so unbegabte und schlecht equipte - Spieler die Ulduar Items erfarmen, indem er in Heroes geht O_o....
Ich persönlich finde das geht in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Isilrond (19. Juni 2009)

Wer die Patchnotes liest - wird feststellen dass auch wieder die HC Spieler belohnt werden...

"Im heroischen Modus soll ein neues Tribut-System regeln, wie oft ein Spieler pro Woche rein darf. Reizvoll: Schafft man den letzten Boss, gibt es umso mehr Bonus-Belohnungen, je mehr Wochenversuche man zu dem Zeitpunkt noch übrig hat. Wer schneller zum Erfolg kommt, kriegt also mehr ab als Viel-Wiper. Und das könnte sich lohnen, da ein neues Rüstungs- und Waffen-Tier-Set angekündigt wird, jeweils mit Horde- und Allianz-spezifischen optischen Varianten."


----------



## Darussios (19. Juni 2009)

Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!

Lieber TE, da du offenbar zu diesen 10% Hardcore 24/7, epic verwöhnten Spielern gehörst, kann es sein dass du in die Röhre kuckst.
Dein Thread strahlt nur so von Egoismus.
Du gehörst zu 10% einer Spielerkaste und nur ihr sollt Spaß haben auf Kosten der anderen 90%?
Sorry ich finde das nicht ok.

Außerdem verzeichnet WoW immernoch steigende Abozahlen erst kürzlich hat Blizzard mehrere Preise eingesackt, unter anderem für WoW als das beliebteste Bezahl-MMORPG.

Wenn du Spaß haben willst, schließe dich den 90% an, hör auf mit dem heulen oder lass das Zocken sein.
So einfach ist das.

Dennoch Mfg


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> 
> ...



Warum musst Du eigentlich gleich beleidigend werden? Der TE hat das Thema doch lediglich zur Diskussion gestellt. Ich glaube einige hier sollten wirklich mal lernen andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren und respektieren. Ob das nun richtig oder falsch ist, ist eine andere Sache, aber nur weil jemand anderer Meinung ist, muss man nicht gleich so einen harschen Ton fahren. Jeder darf seine Meinung haben, deswegen sind wir ja auch hier im Forum..


----------



## Shintuargar (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Ihr verliert euren Stolz und euren Status als jemand, der sich viel mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt und seine klasse beherrscht. Was euch bleibt ist ein schulterklopfer den ihr euch geben koennt und ihr koennt zu euch sagen: Immerhin habe ich mehr erfahrung, auch wenn es mir nicht viel hilft.
> Ich weiss, WoW ist nicht mit Arbeit zu vergleichen, werden jetzt viele sagen, aber ALLES im leben steht in einem Input = Output verhaeltniss, egal ob ihr eine Menschliche beziehung, eure Stromrechnung oder die Mueckenplage von 1975 auf den Osterinseln nehmt. Dieses Input = Output verhaeltniss besteht in WoW nicht mehr, bzw nur die ersten 2 monate nach dem patch. Danach wird es vernichtet.



Mein Output ist der Spaß, den ich dabei gehabt habe. Für alles andere brauch ich dieses Spiel nicht spielen. Falls man sich vom gemeinen Pöbel natürlich abheben will, dürfte einen das wohl stören. Aber das ist dann nicht mein Problem.



> Zum ende von BC hatte wow eine hochzeit der entwicklung durchlebt. Der content war schwer, durch marken konnte man sich als casual das ein oder andere highlevel item kaufen, auch wenn man noch in SSC steckte und jeder hatte irgendwie, irgendwo was zu tun. Die accountzahlen schnellten waehrend BC in die hoehe. Der content war angenehm, casuals begnuegten sich mit Karazhan und gruul und vielleicht noch den anfaengen von FDS und SSC. Die stimmung war nicht schlecht, kaum einer regte sich auf, er konnte den content nicht komplett sehen (voellig unberechtigt. Ich kann mit meinem Strassenkehrer Job auch nicht die ganze welt bereisen, nur weil ich zu faul bin zeit in eine Umschulung zu stecken...), Vanilla war vorbei und das war auf die eine oder andere weise auch gut. Klassen waren noch halbwegs unterschiedlich, aber gebalanced. Heute haben wir einen einheitsbrei an spielern die alle gleich aussehen, sich kaum unterscheiden, jeder buff wird durch mindestens 3 andere klassen auch gebufft und wir fuehlen uns alle gesichtslos in der masse eines stroemenden flusses voller fische.



Die einen meinen, die beste Zeitt von WoW war in Classic, die anderen sagen in BC und wiederum andere sind er Meinung das WoW aktuell am Höhepunkt ist. Aber so ein paar Argumente finde ich ja schon witzig. In BC sahen auch alle Chars gleich aus, gerade weil Pve und PvP Sets bis auf leichte Farbunterschiede dieselben waren. Und Ende BC waren alle zufrieden? Mach dir mal die Mühe die Posts aus dieser Zeit rauszusuchen, gerade weil alle Instanzen einen Meganerf bekamen und somit entgegen deiner Beobachtung steht, dass alles schwer war (selbst wir sind bis Teufelsruch in Sunwell gekommen). Und Veränderung gab es auch zu BC Zeiten schon, man erinnere sich an die Abschaffung von Zugangsquests. Oder die Einführung der Set-Tokens. Da musste man für sein Setteil nicht mehr "arbeiten" wie noch vor BC. *ironie*

Wenn dich das alles stört, kündige deinen Account. Wenn dich die von dir angesprochenen Kritikpunkte so sehr stören, dürftest du kein Problem damit haben.



> Bitte, macht dieses spiel nicht durch Trivialitaet kaputt, sondern schafft wieder etwas, wofuer es sich lohnt zu kaempfen.



Sorry wenn ich dir das sagen muss, aber WoW war schon immer trivial.

@Silas00

Nunja, auf der einen Seite moniert der TE, warum es so viele arten von Marken gibt. In BC hat es nur eine Art gegeben, für die man am Ende auch Sunwellnievau Klamotten hole konnte. Nichts anderes wird es jetzt auch, außer dass man durch die Dailys die ganz neuen Marken nicht ganz so schnell farmen kann wie die Leute, die in diesem Content unterwegs sind. Und man kann jetzt die Marken noch nicht horten, was ich wiederum gut finde. Ich kann mich nämlich dran erinnern, als sehr viele Raider sich "beschwert" haben, dass "Gimps" einfach nur Karazhan farmen müssen, um Items auf Sunwell Niveau zu bekommen. Also doch genau das, was der TE nicht will, aber Ende BC gang und gäbe war (welches er ja so hervorhebt). Wenn man es also so sieht, verschärft Blizzard den Markenkurs seit WotLK wieder.


----------



## Darussios (19. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum musst Du eigentlich gleich beleidigend werden? Der TE hat das Thema doch lediglich zur Diskussion gestellt. Ich glaube einige hier sollten wirklich mal lernen andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren und respektieren. Ob das nun richtig oder falsch ist, ist eine andere Sache, aber nur weil jemand anderer Meinung ist, muss man nicht gleich so einen harschen Ton fahren. Jeder darf seine Meinung haben, deswegen sind wir ja auch hier im Forum..



Ich hab ihn in meinem Post nicht beleidigt.
Ich hab nur sehr attackierend geschrieben und seinen Post auseinander genommen.
Oder liest du in dem Thread Wörter wie Ar***loch oder sowas?
Ich nicht.

Politiker attackieren sich verbal auch auf das heftigste im Bundestag und das sind auch Diskussionen ergo sehe ich keinen Grund, meinen teilweise harschen Ton zu unterlassen.

Mfg


----------



## RoA Legende (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

krank einfach und zwar der Threadersteller und alle die dies auch noch unterschreiben...
Wie kommt man auf die Idee ein Spiel, also Freizeit, mit Vergleichen ala Bürojob und nur 5% mehr Gehalt anzustellen?


Nimmt man da ein Spiel nicht zu ernst?


Muss man bei jeder Änderung lesen das ist jetzt der Untergang von WoW .... ich höre jetzt auf wenn das kommt...  und alle spielen sie noch weiter... das fing an mit Einführung des Standarspiels und was ist passiert?


5% aller Spieler sind vermutlich Hardcoreraider.  aber Blizzard lebt von 95% der Spieler und ich als 2 mal am Abend 5mann Instanzenspieler find diese Änderungen toll und mir ist es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal ob es T10 oder T20 Items in irgendwelchen Wipe oder Cheat oder Bugabusing Hardcoreraiderinstanzen gibt.  Lachen muss ich, eigentlich sollte ich weinen, wenn ich höre suche Spieler xy für Raidinstanz xy  Gearcheck in Dalaran über Armory...  Tickt ihr noch richtig das ist ja übler wie bei der Bundeswehr. Mir kommt es echt so vor, wie manche hier ihr RL ausleben müssen, ich wiederhole mich gerne es ist ein Spiel und wer meint er erreicht in einem Spiel xy und hat damit einen "Schwanzverlängerung" geschaffen hat ein schweres Problem.   Lachhaft sind dann auch die "Profis", welchen Ihren Char den ganzen Tag vor AH oder sonstwo abstellen das ja jeder das ultraseltene Flugmount oder den neusten Drop aus Xy sehen werden.

Gebt dem Spiel nicht mehr was es ist. Ein Spiel bleibt ein Spiel und kein Lebensersatz.

Im Rl bekommt keiner später den Job im Bewerbungsgespräch mit der Aussage ich war großer Gearchecker in Dalaran und hab nur Leute mit xy mitgenommen und war Maintank bei der Gilde xy und habe 24 Serverfirstkills auf dem Buckel mit 300 Tage played.

So jetzt freue ich mich auf die Flames und lach mir dann einen.



mfg


----------



## WeRkO (19. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so viel, hab in Uldu 10er au gerad mal den General down, aber ich kann dir(dem TE) voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## Bellthane (19. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es teilweise sehr amüsant, wie viele Leute jetzt auf einmal BC hochloben, obwohl der Großteil der Community BC vor Wotlk-Release total scheisse fand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde die Entwicklung auch nicht gut, aber wenn es einem nicht passt, liefert alternative Konzepte, wie man Einsteigern den Anschluss an die Raids erleichtern soll. Ich bin selbst voll Naxx 25er ausgerüstet und habe trotzdem Probleme damit, einen Ulduarraid zu finden, weil einfach viele Gruppen schon Ulduarerfahrung und Ulduarausrüstung voraussetzen, um überhaupt einmal die Ini von innen zu sehen.

Es ist schon klar, dass man durchs Equipment die Erfahrung nicht wett machen kann, aber es ist eine Vereinfachung für Neueinsteiger und Nachzügler.

Eine Idee wäre, die Embleme der Ehre in den Heros droppen zu lassen und nur die Embleme des Heldentums abzuschaffen. Dann eben in Heros und 10er Naxx Heldentum, 25er Naxx und 10er Ulduar Eroberung und im 25er Ulduar bereits die Triumph Dinger. Dazu für die Instanzenquests einfach Eroberungsmarken und fertig. (Ganz frech aus einem anderen Thread von mir selbst kopiert)

Edit: Da ist mir wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen.


----------



## Chaosphoenix88 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich bin hier ebenfalls voll dagegen was blizz für eine schrott zam bastelt. als glead eienr casual gilde die aber trotzdem kurz vorm 25er uldaur steht und 10er erfolgreich ist konnten wir bisher sagen: hey, wir heben uns von der mnasse ab aber sind net die 24/7 gamer.
nun wird jeder nab mit t8 rum renn und uldaur rnd grp´s die ohne props bis general renn werden die server überflute. sollte sich das so weoter entwickeln und der content sich langsam in eine dayli farm aufgabe verwandeln wird es wohl zeit mit wow aufzuhörn. zu bc war es einfach zu schön mit kara un co. ssc und fds waren nur in dne seltensten fällen mal ne rnd die aber auch demnetsprechen eqip hatte und gut geplant war(2 tage im vorraus). ich vermisse diese zeiten und werde entweder komplett aufhörn oder mir eine bugg freien bc privat server suchen wo es noch anspruchsvoll ist(alos wenn blizz like).
falls wer zufällig eine idee hat wie man eine petizion an blizz sammeln könnte link posten damit das spiel nicht kapuut gemacht wird.


Ergänzung für die die denken wir sind verkannte pro gamer: meine gilde ist froh wennse mal eine tag in der woche mehr als 2h schafft/mehr als 1 tag raidet. denkt ihr etwa nur weil wir casuals sind das wir es nicht bring? auch leute die nebenbei arbeiten und rl kontakte ham können zu den besten in wow gehörn. müssen net immer hartz4 oder berufsplayer sein..., ltp heist das zauberwort...


----------



## Quintusrex (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> *Ich poste nicht oft in den offiziellen Foren*. Ich lese hin und wieder, aber ich poste nicht. Nur, wenn ich das gefuehl habe, dass etwas wirklich geaendert werden muss. Darauf moechte ich im folgenden eingehen.




Das offizielle Forum würdest Du unter wow-europe.com finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber zum Thema. Als sg. Casual sehe ich die Markenflut mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge. Auf der einen Seite ärgert es mich, das meine Naxx 10 und 25 Items, die ich mir fast alle in Randomraids geholt habe, auf einmal nichts mehr wert sind. Auf der anderen Seite, kann ich jetzt mit den Marken mir Teile holen, mit denen ich auch vielleicht endlich mal durch die "Gearprüfung" für Ulduar komme.

Wenn es Blizz gerecht machen soll, dann bleibt für mich eigendlich nur eine Lösung. Die Marken für die Heroinis und für die alten 25er bleiben, nur kann man die kleineren Marken 10:1 gegen die nächst Größere eintauschen. Wenn dann ein Casual mit einem T8 teil rumläuft, dann hat er zumindest seine Ausdauer bewiesen und ich denke, damit würden auch die meisten "Progamer" leben können.


----------



## RoA Legende (19. Juni 2009)

viele die hier antworten spielen mehr zeit in der woche wow als fussballprofis in der gleichen zeit für ihren job trainieren und bezeichnen sich immer noch als casuals ohne 24/7 spieler zu sein. 

strange


----------



## WeRkO (19. Juni 2009)

RoA schrieb:


> viele die hier antworten spielen mehr zeit in der woche wow als fussballprofis in der gleichen zeit für ihren job trainieren und bezeichnen sich immer noch als casuals ohne 24/7 spieler zu sein.
> 
> strange



Naja, jeder definiert das Wort "casual" für sich selbst. Ich z.B. spiele selten mehr als 2 Stunden in letzter Zeit, meine 2 Raidtage mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2009)

Durch dieses Markensystem bleibt es dabei dass jeder direkt Anschluss finden kann.
Es ist halt World of Meelecraft, auch wenn ich bezweifle dass je diese Casuals alles in Ulduar sehen werden.
Ich sags ja nochmal gerne und das seit Beginn des Addons,
das wird richtig cool wenn Arthas von jedem Raid umgeklatscht werden kann.
Yogg-Saron ist schon knackig aber auch nicht unschaffbar, ich hoffe dass sie Arthas nicht für alle so einfach
zugänglich machen.

Naja ich dachte ja immer die Casuals dürfen alles sehen was die "Pros" auch sehen dürfen.
Was aber da mit den Emblemen passiert, das macht einiges für den Casual unnötig und überspringt einfach
Naxx.


----------



## Helto (19. Juni 2009)

man sollte sich nicht an dem vergleich aufhängen, denn darum gehts hier nicht. WoW war von anfang an ein spiel, in dem man nur mit enormem zeitaufwand etwas erreichen konnte. Mittlerweile öffnet blizzard die reste dessen, was irgendwann mal anspruchsoller pve raidcontent war, für jeden deppen und sry, aber für mich ist das wie ein schlag ins gesicht. Blizzard sagt damit, dass es ihnen scheißegal ist, wie viel zeit und frust man für seinen spielerischen erfolg aufgewendet hat. Für mich fühlt es sich an, als würden diese leute mir mein spiel stehlen und versauen.
Ich sehe kein problem darin, hohen aufwand im spiel auch entsprechend zu belohnen , das war immer so, ist sonst fast überall so und ist ein großteil dessen, was den spielspaß an wow mal ausgemacht hat.

Was momentan noch existiert, ist nichts weiter als ansruchsloser, massenkonformer müll!
die allgemeine aufregung kommt meiner meinung nach daher, dass viele urgesteine sich verdrängt fühlen vonabertausenden inkompetenten idioten, die in unserem einstmals so tollen spiel nichts (aber auch garnichts) verloren haben (zumindest nicht im highend raid content) und die genau dasselbe erreichen, wie man selber. Jegliches Privileg welches es mal gab, ist absolut nicht mehr vorhanden.

sry, aber t8,5 tokens über hero inis?! Das ist immerhin bis 3.2 das absolute highend gear, wenns auch schon jetzt für jeden bob zu holen ist



Blizzard <3 Benjamin Franklyn sag ich da nur!  RIP WoW


----------



## MiniMephisto (19. Juni 2009)

Also das Auszeichnungssystem hat sich gewaltig verschlechtert, Leute die richtig Arbeiten bei WoW werden gleichgestellt mit irgendwelchen Noobs.


----------



## Feremus (19. Juni 2009)

Anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige der " it´s time to say godby" zu wow sagt . mit jedem patch machen die es nur noch schlimmer . klar sind paar sachen bei die ok sind aber der großteil ist zum kotzen . ich kann es wirklich kaum erwarten bis aion rauskommt .


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. Juni 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Naja ich dachte ja immer die Casuals dürfen alles sehen was die "Pros" auch sehen dürfen.
> Was aber da mit den Emblemen passiert, das macht einiges für den Casual unnötig und überspringt einfach
> Naxx.




Ich sehe schon die ersten Frisch 80er die ne halbe Stunde nachdem sie 80 wurden und keine Twinks sind im 2er das hier Posten 

"DD lfg Ulduar Clearrun"

Danke Blizzard


----------



## Canardo (19. Juni 2009)

Tut mir leid, aber ich versteh nicht was das Geweine um die Ausrüstung, die ja jetzt jedem zugänglich wird, eigentlich soll.
Die Hauptsache an dem Spiel sollte es doch sein das man Spass dran hat die Bosse zu legen und nicht das Aufgeilen daran das man jetzt als einziger oder erster Spieler des Servers den "Käsehobel der Verdrieslichkeit" sein eigen zu nennen. Ich sehe die Ausrüstung eben weniger als Belohnung sondern viel mehr als Arbeitsgerät meines Chars und da muss ich sagen gönn ich jedem das er einigermassen passabel dasteht.
Und warum sollten sich sich Casuals damit begnügen nur die ersten Instanzen des neuen Kontinents zu sehen ? Den Casuals ist es zu verdanken das WoW auf dem derzeitigen Niveau überhaupt stattfinden kann. Denn umgekehrt könnten die ja auch fordern das für den "Progamercontent" nur 10 % der Entwicklerressourcen bereitgestellt wird, da die Pros ja als Minderheit auch nur entsprechend wenig Einnahmen bringen.
Allerdings geb ich dir Recht damit das die Klassen immer mehr zu einem Einheitsbrei verkommen. Wenn das so weitergeht haben wir bald Schurken in Plattenrüstung die auf Zaubermachtitems Bedarf würfeln.


----------



## Lanty (19. Juni 2009)

Solangsam wirds affig, bei jeder änderung die blizz einführt wird geheult und geschrien....ich kann das große gejaule echt nicht nachvollziehn.


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2009)

Sieht man doch an Ensidia die hauen den Laden leer und dann wars das schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe dass ich nochmal so etwas wie SW erleben darf, denn ich mag es nicht einfach
ich will gefordert sein, mich abheben von Menschen die nur einmal die Woche on sind.

Ich spiele 3x die Woche + Dailies. Ist nicht sehr viel Zeit die ich noch investiere, aber was ich dafür
gemacht habe um im 3.besten Raid auf meinem Server zu sein, da hab ich schnell leveln müssen,
viele Heros gehen, Naxx mit meinem alten Raid schnell leer räumen und dann mit dem guten Equip
bei diesem Raid bewerben müssen.
Ich habe oft den ganzen Tag am Pc gehangen dass mein Equip und meine Leistung Maximum erreicht.
Inzwischen ist der Aufwand so gering dass ich echt nur noch abends raide und Gold farme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann kommt ein Casual der vor einem Monat 80 geworden ist, eine Stunde am Tag spielt und auch
in Ulduar rumläuft am Wochenende oO wo ist das fair?


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2009)

Lanty schrieb:


> Solangsam wirds affig, bei jeder änderung die blizz einführt wird geheult und geschrien....ich kann das große gejaule echt nicht nachvollziehn.



Mich hält nur noch das Raiden an WoW.
Ich will Erfolge und wenn du den Trend bemerkt hast seit Ende Bc, es wird alles einfacher.
Mal Classic gespielt? Da musste man arbeiten dass man einen gewissen Standard erreicht,
da wurde keinem was in den Popo geschoben.

Meine Items damals kamen ausschließlich aus Mc/Bwl/AQ40 und ZG/AQ20.
Würde ich den Raidcontent aus Classiczeiten auf heute übertragen würde das so aussehen.
"Ich brauche nicht mehr Mc zu gehen, ich kriege ja in Strat UD meine Marken und kann mir dann
T2/T3 kaufen."


----------



## Namsoon (19. Juni 2009)

Ist doch vollkommen logisch warum das so gemacht wurde mit verschiedenen Emblem: damit du dich nicht high end ausrüstungen kannst indem du nur heroische Instanzen gehst. Und wenn du darin ein Problem siehst dann solltest du WoW lassen.

Übrigens muss man nicht voll episch rumrennen und nur stundenlang in den Schlachtzügen stehen und darauf warten das der Raidleiter sagt "ok, pull" um dann seine Rotation runterzurattern... Das Spiel beinhaltet noch mehr, meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## velkon (19. Juni 2009)

/sign²  

denke wenn der nächste patch wirklich dass beinhaltet das man sich in heros t8 farmen kann...   dann ist mein ganzes t7.5 eq ja schon "greenie"  und die leute die nichtmal in naxx rein gekommen sind werden an ulduar vorbei springen weil sie einfach in hero's rein gehen,...... was soll das bringen?


----------



## RoA Legende (19. Juni 2009)

> MiniMephisto Geschrieben: vor 7 Minuten
> Also das Auszeichnungssystem hat sich gewaltig verschlechtert, Leute die richtig Arbeiten bei WoW werden gleichgestellt mit irgendwelchen Noobs.





und schon wieder einer der von "harter" Arbeit spricht...




> Feremus Geschrieben: vor 3 Minuten
> Anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige der " it´s time to say godby" zu wow sagt . mit jedem patch machen die es nur noch schlimmer . klar sind paar sachen bei die ok sind aber der großteil ist zum kotzen . ich kann es wirklich kaum erwarten bis aion rauskommt




kennst du Aion wirklich? Schau dir mal das PvP dort richtig an PvE wirds dort nicht viel geben...    ansonsten ist es wie bei Age of Conan oder Warhammer Online.... endlich kommt das supertolle Spiel raus und das ist der Untergang nun für Blizzard. Passiert ist nur das im Nachhinein das die anderen Spieler alle Abos ohne Ende verloren haben und 90% wieder zu WoW zurück ist. 
Wobei Aoin wohl der erste Konkurrent ist, der ein fertiges Produkt auf den Markt wirft was derzeit aber am PvP System noch kränkelt aber nichts das man nicht hinbekommen könnte aber ob die PvE Freunde von WoW dort das gelobte Land finden ist zu bezweifeln.



mfg


----------



## ANubiZzz (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Lieber TE, da du offenbar zu diesen 10% Hardcore 24/7, epic verwöhnten Spielern gehörst, kann es sein dass du in die Röhre kuckst.
> Dein Thread strahlt nur so von Egoismus.
> Du gehörst zu 10% einer Spielerkaste und nur ihr sollt Spaß haben auf Kosten der anderen 90%?
> Sorry ich finde das nicht ok.




Du laberst Bullshit,!

Fakt ist das der Spieler Alles mit dem zuckerohr in den arsch geblasen bekommt. 
Mann muss sich weder anstrengen noch seine klasse beherschen können um vernünftiges Eqip zu bekommen. 

In zukunft muss mann nicht mal mehr questen, nein.  ich seh schon die brain afk spieler bots im pvp stufe für stufe lvln..  ohgott.!
Es wird so kommen das die guten spieler sich nach und nach von wow distanzieren, und wow sich dann einreihen kann in, gimpgame...!  

Aber Blizzard kann es egal sein, wow die EierlegendeWollmilchsau hat Seine arbeit getan und mehr als genug profit in die kassen gespühlt, !!
Weiter gehts mit dem nxt bullshit für die breite masse!

Ganz großes Kino!





@ TE, * Unterschreib * auf ganzer linie!


----------



## Bellthane (19. Juni 2009)

@Shrukan: Ich finde es auch unfair, wenn ihr "Pro"-Gamer, den Leuten die einfach net so viel Zeit haben, den Spielspass verderben wollt, nur damit ihr euch elitär fühlen könnt. Ich war selbst mal in einer der besten Gilden auf meinem Server, hab die Gilde aber dann unter anderem verlassen, weil mir das "Von oben herab" Getue der Raidleitung mächtig auf den Sack ging.

Ich finde diese Änderung zu krass, aber habe schon Gegenvorschläge geliefert. Aber wenn diese Änderung so live geht, ändert das auch nix daran, dass dann noch weniger Leute mit in die Instanzen genommen werden, da alle nur noch möglichst schnell durch die Heros wollen und die Neueinsteiger und Nachzügler werden wiederum in die Röhre schauen, weil ihre Ausrüstung nicht reicht.

Die meisten werden sich dann wohl wieder ihr Zeug über PVP holen, da man dort nicht zwingend eine Grp braucht, um an gutes Zeug zu gelangen. Die Situation wird genauso sein, wie zu BC Zeiten damals, nur noch viel schlimmer, da mehr Leute spielen.


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2009)

Manche verstehen einfach nicht dass man Zeit/Arbeit in WoW stecken kann, aber das ist ja schwachsinnig.
Ich bezweifle dass die meisten hier Classic gespielt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Julmara (19. Juni 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> du sagtest ja es sei "unsinn" verschiedene Embleme einzuführen. Ich sehe eigentlich einen großen Sinn darin.



müssen es aber X verschiedene sein, besser 2 und die besseren Items dann entsprechend teurer machen.

an die Embleme des Heldentums kommt man wenn es nicht gard der Xte Twink ist relativ leicht ran, aber schau dir mal an was man bekommt in Grunde genommen 1 Teil, Schmuck, Kette und Gürtel bekommt man in den Heros bzw. 10er Naxx bessere


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> @Shrukan: Ich finde es auch unfair, wenn ihr "Pro"-Gamer, den Leuten die einfach net so viel Zeit haben, den Spielspass verderben wollt, nur damit ihr euch elitär fühlen könnt. Ich war selbst mal in einer der besten Gilden auf meinem Server, hab die Gilde aber dann unter anderem verlassen, weil mir das "Von oben herab" Getue der Raidleitung mächtig auf den Sack ging.
> 
> Ich finde diese Änderung zu krass, aber habe schon Gegenvorschläge geliefert. Aber wenn diese Änderung so live geht, ändert das auch nix daran, dass dann noch weniger Leute mit in die Instanzen genommen werden, da alle nur noch möglichst schnell durch die Heros wollen und die Neueinsteiger und Nachzügler werden wiederum in die Röhre schauen, weil ihre Ausrüstung nicht reicht.
> 
> Die meisten werden sich dann wohl wieder ihr Zeug über PVP holen, da man dort nicht zwingend eine Grp braucht, um an gutes Zeug zu gelangen. Die Situation wird genauso sein, wie zu BC Zeiten damals, nur noch viel schlimmer, da mehr Leute spielen.



Spielspass verderben? Man kann genug andere Dinge machen außer raiden, wenn man die Zeit nicht hat dann macht man was anderes.
Wenn du einem Verein beitrittst um Fussball zu spielen kannst du das Training auch nicht anpassen sondern man hat sich daran zu halten.
Und ich bin kein Pro, wie gesagt ich spiele wenige Stunden am Tag außer wenn Raidtag ist dann 4 Stunden halt.
Und dass ein Raid arrogant ist kann vorkommen muss aber nicht sein, ich gucke auf keinen herab, eher ist es oft der Respekt den manche zeigen wenn
Ensidia unter deinem Charakternamen steht...

Ich versteh es einfach nicht, Casuals haben wenig Zeit aber Blizzard arbeiten mehr für sie... denken halt nur ans Geld.


----------



## Dragull (19. Juni 2009)

ich find das lustig ich hab noch nichtmal T7 und jetzt kommt schon T9 mit den patsch raus das schaffe ich nie auf zuholen da wird den woll bei dem nächsten patsch das game wohl zu ende gehen für mich .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MightySten (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> 
> ...



Lieber Darussios,
erstens würde es mich interessieren, woher du die Prozentzahlen nimmst, mit denen du 'argumentierst'. Aus der Luft gegriffen? Wahrscheinlich
Zweitens 'straht' der Eröffnungs-Thread nicht vor Egoismus, sonder gibt eine Meinung wieder, die ich auch teile. Du offenbar nicht, aber bist auch nicht gewillt/in der Lage dazu,
sachlich zu argumentieren, sondern bist statt dessen beleidigend. Schäm dich!

Tatsächlich ist es meiner Meinung nach so, dass Blizzard das Spiel vereinfacht hat, um mehr Spielern den Zugang zu den Raidinstanzen zu verschafffen. Ist doch gelungen, warum
dies noch weiter forcieren?
Und durch die Markenänderung bleibt meiner Meinung nach der Spass auf der Strecke, da die Leute nun lieber ein paar Stunden Heros machen, um an Marken zu kommen. Und dann gleich ganz scharf
auf Ulduar sind. Aber Naxx? Kenn ich nicht, brauch ich nicht...
Aber gerade dadurch verlieren die Leute den Bezug zum Erfolg. Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mich für Belohnungen - zuminest ein bisschen - anstrengen muss, dann macht es doch mehr Freude/Spass, wenn man
es erreicht hat, als wenn man die Items quasi geschenkt bekommt, oder etwa nicht?
Wenn ich langweiliges Gold-Farmen oder Ini-Farmen betreiben muss, um etwas zu erreichen, dann mach ich den Dreck lieber im RL, da bringts dann genausoviel 'Spass', aber wenigstens echte Kohle...

Und, lieber Darussios, deine böse gemeinten Ratschläge kannst du für dich behalten. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Bellthane (19. Juni 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Manche verstehen einfach nicht dass man Zeit/Arbeit in WoW stecken kann, aber das ist ja schwachsinnig.
> Ich bezweifle dass die meisten hier Classic gespielt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss ich Classic gespielt haben, damit ich verstehe um was es geht? Manche Leute, so wie du zb, sehen nicht ein, dass Wow ein Spiel ist und ein Spiel Spass machen sollte und nicht zur Arbeit verkommen soll. Spass kommt halt nicht auf, wenn ihr ach so elitären "Pro"-Gamer keinem neuen Spieler etwas gönnt. Wann seht ihr endlich ein, dass die Zeiten, in denen ihr mit T3 in Sw rumposen konntet, schon lange vorbei sind.

Es sind genauso solche Egoistenschweine daran Schuld, dass Blizz solche Änderungen machen muss, um die Neuen oder Wenigspieler bei der Stange zu halten, die bringen nunmal die große Kohle. Ihr wollt ja überall schnell durch und verhindert somit, dass Neulinge mitgenommen werden, weil sie nich voll episch zu einem heroischen Inirun erscheinen. Zudem macht ihr gleich alle nieder, wenn sie die Taktik nicht kennen, weil sie vllt die Instanz noch nie von innen gesehen haben. Woher kennst du die Taktik? Ist sie dir im Schlaf im Traum erschienen und du konntest sie gleich von Anfang an perfekt? Wohl eher nicht.

Seht endlich ein, dass eig ihr daran Schuld seid, dass solche drastischen Schritte gesetzt werden müssen. Solche selbstgefälligen Spieler wie du, sind im Grunde die, die immer am lautesten Schreien, wenn ein Schritt in die Richtung der Masse gesetzt wird, nur weil damit ein Stückchen eures Selbstwertgefühls verloren geht. Sucht euch andere Wege euch zu profillieren, Wow ist da eindeutig der Falsche.


----------



## MaddyM (19. Juni 2009)

Danke an den TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/sign

Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## Dennypocket (19. Juni 2009)

Bin Vollkommen deiner Meinung, ja ich habe nichts gegen Änderungen, Änderungen sind gut und notwendig.
Aber dass die Änderungen immer bei Dingen stattfinden, die diese nicht brauchen, verstehe ich nicht.

zB Das neue Reiten/Fliegen.
War es denn nicht ok bis jetzt? omg...

Ich befürchte auch, dass Blizz den Naxxramascontent uninteressant macht.

Aus dem Grund wird meine aktuelle Gamecard auch meine letzte sein.
Ich war nie oft raiden, war fast nur im PvP aktiv, und das wirklich oft.
Aber ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr, man verliert einfach die Übersicht, den Boden unter seinen Füßen bei all den gravierenden Änderungen, die einfach nicht sein müssen.

/sign

So long...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (19. Juni 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich versteh es einfach nicht, Casuals haben wenig Zeit aber Blizzard arbeiten mehr für sie... denken halt nur ans Geld.



Strebt deine Firma nicht nach mehr Umsatz oder mehr Gewinn? Blizzard ist nicht die Caritas oder die Heilsarmee. Die wollen Kohle machen. Ihr Alteingesessenen bringt halt um vieles weniger als die Casuals, ergo wird das Spiel auf ihre Verhältnisse getrimmt.


----------



## Beltane26 (19. Juni 2009)

Find ich gut, dass die meisten Nörgler komplett aufhören wollen, wenn der Patch so live geht. ich glaubs euch zwar nicht, aber es wäre erholsamer.
Selbst wenns in jeder HC Ini Embleme der Eroberung gibt, haben die ersten ihr erstes T8 Teil, wenn die, die wirklich progress Raiden ihre ersten neuen Teile haben, also wo liegt das Problem? Sie bleiben doch ein Itemlevel unter euch?

Das man sich seit LK Release nicht mehr unbedingt durch Equip, sondern durch Titel und Erfolge unterscheidet, habt ihr anscheinend immer noch nicht gecheckt oder?
Oder anders gesagt: Wenn sich nach dem Patch 2 mit ähnlichem Equip gegenüberstehn, der eine xy Jenkins heißt und auf seinen Roten Wyrmruhdrachen aufsteigt, und der andere Nachtherr XY heißt und auf seinen verseuchten Protodrachen aufsteigt, stellt sich wohl nicht mehr die Frage, wer mehr Zeit und Arbeit investiert, und somit auch angemessene Belohnung bekommt, an die der andere, egal wie viele marken er farmt nicht rankommen wird...


----------



## RoA Legende (19. Juni 2009)

solange o,5 mehr epics für die spielenden freaks gibt werden diese weiterraiden und vor dem ah posen und 100mal sagen wir kündigen...und doch weiterspielen... 

ich spiele auch wow seid classic und finde es hat immer spass gemacht als spiel und halt nicht als arbeit.


mfg


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Muss ich Classic gespielt haben, damit ich verstehe um was es geht? Manche Leute, so wie du zb, sehen nicht ein, dass Wow ein Spiel ist und ein Spiel Spass machen sollte und nicht zur Arbeit verkommen soll. Spass kommt halt nicht auf, wenn ihr ach so elitären "Pro"-Gamer keinem neuen Spieler etwas gönnt. Wann seht ihr endlich ein, dass die Zeiten, in denen ihr mit T3 in Sw rumposen konntet, schon lange vorbei sind.
> 
> Es sind genauso solche Egoistenschweine daran Schuld, dass Blizz solche Änderungen machen muss, um die Neuen oder Wenigspieler bei der Stange zu halten, die bringen nunmal die große Kohle. Ihr wollt ja überall schnell durch und verhindert somit, dass Neulinge mitgenommen werden, weil sie nich voll episch zu einem heroischen Inirun erscheinen. Zudem macht ihr gleich alle nieder, wenn sie die Taktik nicht kennen, weil sie vllt die Instanz noch nie von innen gesehen haben. Woher kennst du die Taktik? Ist sie dir im Schlaf im Traum erschienen und du konntest sie gleich von Anfang an perfekt? Wohl eher nicht.
> 
> Seht endlich ein, dass eig ihr daran Schuld seid, dass solche drastischen Schritte gesetzt werden müssen. Solche selbstgefälligen Spieler wie du, sind im Grunde die, die immer am lautesten Schreien, wenn ein Schritt in die Richtung der Masse gesetzt wird, nur weil damit ein Stückchen eures Selbstwertgefühls verloren geht. Sucht euch andere Wege euch zu profillieren, Wow ist da eindeutig der Falsche.



Schwache Argumentationsgrundlage.
Classic sollte man gespielt haben sonst würdest du so einiges wissen.
Ich sag mal das was es heute in WoW gibt ist Luxus das damals da musste man arbeiten, ist einfach so.
Man kann nicht mitreden wenn man nicht weiß wie damals es in Mc war, heute rennt man ja einfach nur durch.
Und Arbeit war als ein Synoym für mehr Aufwand gemeint, wenn du Mc wolltest damals konnte man keine Heros gehen, 
da hat man meistens T0 gesammelt. Ist leider nicht zu verstehen für die heutigen WoW-Spieler, man musste damals wie jeder andere
Spieler auch wenn man ein Jahr nach Release angefangen hat in Mc starten, da wurde gar keiner Bwl/AQ mitgenommen.
Ich gönne den Casuals was, aber angemessen an dessen Spielzeit. Mach ich noch einen Vergleich:
"Gehe heute 11 Stunden arbeiten und verdiene 200 Euro."
"Du gehst heute 2 Stunden arbeiten und verdienst auch 200 Euro."
Genau richtig fair! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dabei gehe ich vom selben Beruf in der selben Abteilung usw. aus.

Und mir geht es nicht ums posen wie gesagt ich will den Erfolg aber nicht geschenkt und nachbeworfen bekommen.
Schnell durch will ich gar nicht, ich will gefordert werden. Der bisherige Content war zum durchrennen, ohne Spass!
Und das muss jeder anerkennen, wenn jemand sagt es wäre schwer gewesen, sorry falsches Spiel.
Und Neulinge können mitgenommen werden aber mit passenden Equip und Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Raid auf der Welt nimmt einen grün/blau equipten Spieler mit nach Ulduar weil es einfach dazu nicht reicht.
Da geh mal schön Naxx/Heros und sammel wie jeder andere erst mal dein Equip.
Und dass Neulinge die Instanz nie von innen gesehen haben und daher die Taktik nicht kennen, ok aber man kann
nichts machen, jedoch ist das kein Vorurteil von Pros gegenüber Casuals sondern allgemein so.
Wo ich meine Taktiken her habe? Aus dem Internet, ich wusste wie die Bosse abgehen dank www.rpguides.de

Ich war nicht immer in einem großen guten Raid jedoch kann ich mir die Meinung bilden dass einem alles nachgeschmissen wird.
Dass es nur die Pros in ihrer Würde verletzt ist totaler Schwachsinn.
Mein Server besteht aus massig Raids die Ulduar leer haben, sind das Casuals? 
Die sehen das sicher alle genauso wie ich.


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2009)

Beltane26 schrieb:


> Find ich gut, dass die meisten Nörgler komplett aufhören wollen, wenn der Patch so live geht. ich glaubs euch zwar nicht, aber es wäre erholsamer.
> Selbst wenns in jeder HC Ini Embleme der Eroberung gibt, haben die ersten ihr erstes T8 Teil, wenn die, die wirklich progress Raiden ihre ersten neuen Teile haben, also wo liegt das Problem? Sie bleiben doch ein Itemlevel unter euch?
> 
> Das man sich seit LK Release nicht mehr unbedingt durch Equip, sondern durch Titel und Erfolge unterscheidet, habt ihr anscheinend immer noch nicht gecheckt oder?
> Oder anders gesagt: Wenn sich nach dem Patch 2 mit ähnlichem Equip gegenüberstehn, der eine xy Jenkins heißt und auf seinen Roten Wyrmruhdrachen aufsteigt, und der andere Nachtherr XY heißt und auf seinen verseuchten Protodrachen aufsteigt, stellt sich wohl nicht mehr die Frage, wer mehr Zeit und Arbeit investiert, und somit auch angemessene Belohnung bekommt, an die der andere, egal wie viele marken er farmt nicht rankommen wird...



Mir geht es um Gleichberechtigung, jeder Spieler soll den gleichen Weg im Spiel durchgehen dürfen.
So haben sie es mal in Bc gesagt... naja Pustekuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mit Weg meine ich nicht das Ziel sondern das was man dafür machen muss um ans Ziel zu kommen.


----------



## Zakkuri (19. Juni 2009)

ich will etz hier niemanden irwgendwie angreifen oder so nur finde ich es bissl fragwürdig,

also mir gefällt wotlk und alles drumherum und ich hab in den Classic zeiten gezockt... kann sein das dort der content höher war aber ma davon abgesehen gehen wir ma auf andere spielinhalte hinaus:

Z.B. die Flugmounts die es erst seit BC gab fand ich einfach Genial gabs zu den classic zeiten net...und das mit den Qs is viel besser geworden da mussma net ewig ne stunde durchs land latschen 1-2 quest erledigen zurück laufen und die nächsten stunden die andern 20 qs einzeln erledigen.

ich mein ich hör hier alle flamen wotlk is shice wow stirbt etc etc etc.....nur wenn wow stirb usw warum zocken dan über 2millionen das game? das vlt allein in deutschland soweit ich das gehört habe..

und wennse dan das flamen anfangen...was is scheiße? der content! ....Wayne? is nich das einzige in wow

schön ich hab schon gemerkt es ist ziemlich einfach im vergleich zu classic geworden aber das kann sich noch alles ändern

naja mit gutem gewissen nicht alles gelesen zu haben mfg Zakkuri =)

(und wie am anfang gesagt das is nur meine meinung dazu und will hier niemanden angreifen^^)


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. Juni 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Und mit Weg meine ich nicht das Ziel sondern das was man dafür machen muss um ans Ziel zu kommen.




Bist du weiblich ? Wenn ja darf Ich dir en Kuss für den Satz geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2009)

Zakkuri schrieb:


> ich will etz hier niemanden irwgendwie angreifen oder so nur finde ich es bissl fragwürdig,
> 
> also mir gefällt wotlk und alles drumherum und ich hab in den Classic zeiten gezockt... kann sein das dort der content höher war aber ma davon abgesehen gehen wir ma auf andere spielinhalte hinaus:
> 
> ...



Die meisten die das Spiel momentan noch spielen sind die die es aus der Werbung hören oder halt wie ich es aus meiner
Schule kenne, Menschen die es von Freunden hören und es spielen um dazu zu gehören.

Von damals ist kaum einer übrig geblieben, die die zu Classic-Zeiten auf meinem Server gespielt haben, wirklich die die
"bekannt" waren existieren nicht mehr... kannst ja mal durchfragen in der Gilde wer alles Classic gespielt hat.


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Bist du weiblich ? Wenn ja darf Ich dir en Kuss für den Satz geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. Juni 2009)

Mist^^ Dann geb Ich dir en Bier dafür aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twerc (19. Juni 2009)

Also ich kann dem TE leider nicht zustimmen!

Zumal dies hier alles eigentlich nur zum "Schulterklopfen" gedacht ist, weil
mehr wird es hier eh nicht bringen. Und ein Meinungsbarometer kann man
auch woanders lesen und muss nicht *noch* ein Thread eröffnen.

Also ich kann mal eines sagen... ich werde weiterhin dieses *Spiel*
mit freude spielen. 

Viel schlimmer finde ich, das nun Reiten bereits mit lvl 20 eingeführt werden soll!

Es ist kein persönlicher Angriff... aber es muss anscheinend immer gejammert werden.
Ein Tip: macht doch einfach eine Gilde auf, die nur Classic Accounts aufnehmen...
was, wie... das würde keiner machen? - komisch

Grüsse


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Mist^^ Dann geb Ich dir en Bier dafür aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was war an dem Spruch denn jetzt so toll?
War das so philosophisch?^^


----------



## RoA Legende (19. Juni 2009)

irgendwo ist es eine neiddiskussion


ich spiele (arbeite) doch soviel stunden mehr als spieler xy darum will ich doch auch das dieser um stufen xy niedriger ausgestattet ist. ich habe damals für die instanz xy  das gear aus instanz xy gebraucht nun nach monaten ist das jetzt viel leichter... nein das ist nicht fai.. spieler xy der muss auch so hart spielen (arbeiten) wie ich es damals tat...

ich für mich habe meinen spass für mich alleine was andere für ein equip gear haben das interessiert mich nicht. wieso soll das equip anderer meinen spielspass stören? das ist doch krank und wirklich neid auf das was andere haben. wenn man seinen spielspass daraus bezieht sich von der breiten masse abheben zu müssen sollte man wirklich mal versuchen 3-4 wochen pause zu machen... ohh das geht ja wieder nicht da man ansonst mit den dkp punken und dem equipstand und in progressraids zurückfällt.... 

merkt ihr was?



mfg


----------



## Cutlan (19. Juni 2009)

Bei der Sache kommt mir eine Frage auf.

Wieso kommt heute jeder  Anfänger an T 0 T,05 usw ??

Wie es aussieht wird es noch mit den akutellen sehr wahrscheinlich ein T 10 set geben. Auch zu der Hochzeit von BC liefen die Leute bei  T set mit T6 rum als mit den T4 teilen.

mfg


----------



## FoolsTome (19. Juni 2009)

RoA schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> krank einfach und zwar der Threadersteller und alle die dies auch noch unterschreiben...
> Wie kommt man auf die Idee ein Spiel, also Freizeit, mit Vergleichen ala Bürojob und nur 5% mehr Gehalt anzustellen?
> ...


Der vergleich ist durchaus berechtigt in meinen augen, da in beides eine art arbeit investiert wird. Wenn du mal ne modelleisenbahn gebaut hast, wirst du wissen dass da auch arbeit hintersteckt. Und nachdem du mehrere hundert euro ausgegeben hast, um dir deine perfekte eisenbahn zu bauen hat dein nachbar ploetzlich genau die gleiche von seinem vater geschenkt bekommen. 



RoA schrieb:


> 5% aller Spieler sind vermutlich Hardcoreraider.  aber Blizzard lebt von 95% der Spieler und ich als 2 mal am Abend 5mann Instanzenspieler find diese Änderungen toll und mir ist es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal ob es T10 oder T20 Items in irgendwelchen Wipe oder Cheat oder Bugabusing Hardcoreraiderinstanzen gibt.  Lachen muss ich, eigentlich sollte ich weinen, wenn ich höre suche Spieler xy für Raidinstanz xy  Gearcheck in Dalaran über Armory...  Tickt ihr noch richtig das ist ja übler wie bei der Bundeswehr. Mir kommt es echt so vor, wie manche hier ihr RL ausleben müssen, ich wiederhole mich gerne es ist ein Spiel und wer meint er erreicht in einem Spiel xy und hat damit einen "Schwanzverlängerung" geschaffen hat ein schweres Problem.   Lachhaft sind dann auch die "Profis", welchen Ihren Char den ganzen Tag vor AH oder sonstwo abstellen das ja jeder das ultraseltene Flugmount oder den neusten Drop aus Xy sehen werden.



Ich bin selber kein hardcore raider (hab ulduar 25 noch nicht ganz clear) aber wie du hier lesen kannst, sind auch viele deiner angesprochenen "95%" (lawl) gegen diese aenderung. Manche leute sind sotolz auf solche sachen, du wirst dann wohl nie zu der fraktion gehoeren die ihren neuen A8 einfach nur aus spass mal durch die stadt fahren...


----------



## mandax (19. Juni 2009)

ich kanns beweisen spiele wow  seid pre bc


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. Juni 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Was war an dem Spruch denn jetzt so toll?
> War das so philosophisch?^^



Jain... Er hat einfach das wieder gegeben was mir am Raiden so viel Spaß macht.. Den Weg herraus zu finden wie man den Encounter legt und wenn man 30 mal an dem Wipt weil zb der Pull bei Auraya nicht so funktiert wie er soll ^^


----------



## Kasska (19. Juni 2009)

Mal überlegen oder LESEN wer es kann.. warum die verschiedenen Embleme eingeführt wurden aber es ist echt sooo nervig das in jeden 2ten Post steht ich hör auf  ich hört auf es ist uns soooooowwwwwaaassss von EGAL wer aufhört wem es nicht passt hört auf aber nervt mit diesen "Ich hör auf" "Ich hör auf"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mfg: Kâsska  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoA Legende (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Der vergleich ist durchaus berechtigt in meinen augen, da in beides eine art arbeit investiert wird. Wenn du mal ne modelleisenbahn gebaut hast, wirst du wissen dass da auch arbeit hintersteckt. Und nachdem du mehrere hundert euro ausgegeben hast, um dir deine perfekte eisenbahn zu bauen hat dein nachbar ploetzlich genau die gleiche von seinem vater geschenkt bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin selber kein hardcore raider (hab ulduar 25 noch nicht ganz clear) aber wie du hier lesen kannst, sind auch viele deiner angesprochenen "95%" (lawl) gegen diese aenderung. Manche leute sind sotolz auf solche sachen, du wirst dann wohl nie zu der fraktion gehoeren die ihren neuen A8 einfach nur aus spass mal durch die stadt fahren...




was kümmert mich die modelleisenbahn meines nachbarns?


ist der nachbar mein leben?  

neid neid neid

ich könne den nachbarn die schönste eisenbahn der welt 

meinen spass mit der eisenbahn kann das nicht ändern außer ich habe ein neidproblem.


mfg


----------



## Kasska (19. Juni 2009)

oha jetzt sind schon welche in ihren stolz verletzt...


----------



## Thewizard76 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich finde auch das man nicht durch HC´s abfarmen nicht an die guten Items kommen sollte.
Da sollten die alten Embleme weiter droppen und nur die die auch in dem Content Raiden sollten deren embleme und Rüsi Teile bekommen.
Das wäre ja als wenn ein Hausmeister mit seinem Mager gehalt einen Ferarri fahren würde.


----------



## Tikume (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Seht ihr das genau so?



Nein. Aber wir hatten ja schon 5 Stunden keinen "Wow ist zu leicht" Heulthread mehr.


----------



## Strappleberry (19. Juni 2009)

erstmal /sign Te !

ich teile deine Ansichten zum Großteil.
an die Leute die Hier Leute als Egoisten darstellen, weil sie was gegen die extreme vereinfachung von Wow haben, habt ihr eventuell mal überlegt, dass es icht nur  um "wer hat hier das dickste Item" oder "ich hab ulduar zuerst clear" geht? :X
ich weiss nicht aber mir macht es eher spass mit meiner gilde nen paar schwere bosse zu legen auch von mir aus einige stunden dran zu wipen , aber dann verbesserungen zu sehen als jeden tag die gleiche intanz in  ner halben stunde durchzumachen und nach ner woche dann mein t-teil in der hand zu haben.. 

Denkt mal dran es gibt nicht nur Itemgeile Poser die den Content clearn...es gibt auch Leute (ich beziehe mich da mit ein) denen es SPASS macht knackige Bosskämpfe zu erleben und bei denen das gedroppte Item erstmal zweitranig is. ich weiss für einige schwer zu begreifen, wenn man so manche posts hier liest.. schon schade.

so far.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoolsTome (19. Juni 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das man nicht durch HC´s abfarmen nicht an die guten Items kommen sollte.
> Da sollten die alten Embleme weiter droppen und nur die die auch in dem Content Raiden sollten deren embleme und Rüsi Teile bekommen.
> Das wäre ja als wenn ein Hausmeister mit seinem Mager gehalt einen Ferarri fahren würde.



Ey, nur weil er hausmeister ist, heisst das noch lange nicht dass er nicht auch das tollste auto der welt fahren darf, deine frau mit diamantringen beschenken darf und von der stadt die rechte fuer das grundstueck neben dir kaufen darf und dort ne disco eroeffnen darf. Waer ja unfair wenn er das alles nicht machen darf. Total.


----------



## Twerc (19. Juni 2009)

RoA schrieb:


> was kümmert mich die modelleisenbahn meines nachbarns?
> 
> 
> ist der nachbar mein leben?
> ...




Genau... manche haben eben nicht verstanden das die Eisenbahn eigentlich egal ist,
weil eh keiner damit spielt, sondern das dass Aufbauen der Sinn einer Eisenbahn ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse


----------



## Kasska (19. Juni 2009)

sing @ Tikume  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg: Kâsska  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoA Legende (19. Juni 2009)

traurig wie weit inzwischen die soziale akzeptanz in einer gesellschaft von materiellen dingen abhängt sprich statussymbolen.


was würde nitsche dazu sagen wenn man den überhaupt heute noch kennt. der hatte keinen ferrari und keine diamantringe aber intelekt...


sorry der abschweif sei mir gestattet.


egal ob rl oder ingame macht doch nicht alles an statussymbolen fest habt euren spass und macht den nicht abhängig was andere für equip haben oder wie sie es bekommen.

mfg


----------



## Proph! (19. Juni 2009)

mimimi Spieler die unter der Woche arbeiten gehen können auch epische Sachen bekommen mimimi

damit ich mir die "besseren" Ulduar hc items greife bin ich zu schlecht bzw meine gilde zu low mimimi

meine arbeit nervt deswegen schreibe ich in meiner arbeitszeit einen mimimi - Aufsatz für den ich eine stunde zum schreiben und eine stunde zum korrrrieeegieerren meiner reschtschreibungsfehler im mimimi gebraucht habe....

mimimi

Da spricht purer Frust aus deinem Beitrag, da ist nichts sachlich angeführt ein einziges mimimi wo du WoW was ein Spiel ist mit deiner "Arbeit" vergleichst. Wodurch sich die Frage aufdrängt ob du RL und WoW noch trennen kannst? 

Und alle die /sign machen dasselbe, sind die selben Leute die sich auf einem PvP - Server aufregen das sie von der gegnerischen Fraktion gekillt werden und dann ihr mimimi im Chat kundtun und für solche Leute hab ich nur eine Antwort parat: Geht auf einen PVE Server od. hört auf WoW zu spielen euer gewhine interessiert keinen, ghestaltet eure Freizeit doch mal anders baut doch lieber ein paar Modelflugzeuge zusammen od sucht euch ne Freundin od nen Freund plxx thx bb cu xD

Ps mimimi Flames bitte direkt per PN an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (19. Juni 2009)

Hm, ich bin jemand, der allen alles gönnt. Die progressiven Raider sollen sich von mir absetzen mit ihren HardMode Items. Die PvP-Spieler sollen ruhig ihre Gladiator Teile tragen. Es macht ja jeder was dafür. Was ich allerdings nicht gutheißen kann:
Es gab bisher einen sehr schönen PvE-Strang. Man levelt seinen Charakter auf Level 80. Auf 80 angekommen beginnt man, seinen Charakter auszustatten, um für die Raids gewappnet zu sein, mit den Heros. Nach einer Weile, und mit einer Gilde im Nacken, sieht man sehr schnell Naxxramas. DIE Einstiegs-Raidinstanz. Man lernt was es heißt, auch mal komplexere Kämpfe zu führen bzw. mit mehr als 5 Spielern gleichzeitig zu spielen. Jeder, der neu anfängt bzw. noch keine Raid-Luft geschnappt hat wird dies zu Anfang als schwer empfinden, da es neu ist, war bei mir nicht anders.
Hat man nun Naxxramas einige male gespielt spielt man nicht nur seinen Charakter besser (ich z.B. habe mit 2k DPS angefangen zu raiden, mit 4,5k DPS bin ich auf einen Heiler gewechselt, und es waren nicht nur die Items) sondern auch insgesamt das Gruppenspiel läuft besser.
War man mit Naxxramas durch bzw. hatte einen vernünftigen Equipment-Level fing man mit Ulduar an. Nach Naxxramas eine Steigerung im Schwierigkeitsgrad. Nicht vorstellbar, dass jemand dort hingeht, der kaum Spielerfahrung hat.
Und was soll jetzt kommen? Die Zeit, die man brauchte, um sich für Naxxramas zu equippen auf Level 80 wird ab dem Patch, falls er denn so kommt, genutzt, um sich direkt für den T9 Content zu equippen. Und rein logisch gesehen wird der T9 Content schwieriger als Ulduar, auch wenn das Konzept noch etwas merkwürdig klingt. Wie sollen die Leute lernen zu raiden, wenn man sie direkt in die HighEnd Instanz schickt? Wieso muss alter und schöner Content so vollkommen entwertet werden bzw. zum Marken-Farm Content verkommen? Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen.
Sollen sie diesen Schritt von mir aus beim "30%-Nerf" vor dem nächsten Addon machen, dann kann jeder doch noch dem Lich-King gegenübertreten, aber man lässt nicht jeden sofort ins HighEnd-Game.
Ich raide seit Wochen Ulduar, haben zwar noch nicht clear (Vezax + Yogg stehen noch) und ich habe noch kein einziges Set-Teil, aber ich frage mich jetzt: Warum weiter rein rennen, Buff-Mats besorgen, Flasks besorgen, Rep-Kosten farmen, wenn mit Patch 3.2 jeder in 1 - 2 Wochen mit T8,5 Teilen rumläuft, für die ich jetzt mit meiner Gilde wochenlang viel Zeit investiere.

Jeder hat das Ziel seinen Charakter durch Raids zu verbessern und mit der Gilde einen Raid zu clearen. Aber nun Heros/FreelotNaxx --> T9-Content zu ermöglichen ist einfach falsch. Und das nicht nur wegen Missgunst.


----------



## Bellthane (19. Juni 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Schwache Argumentationsgrundlage.
> Classic sollte man gespielt haben sonst würdest du so einiges wissen.
> Ich sag mal das was es heute in WoW gibt ist Luxus das damals da musste man arbeiten, ist einfach so.
> Man kann nicht mitreden wenn man nicht weiß wie damals es in Mc war, heute rennt man ja einfach nur durch.
> ...




Wieso sollte man Classic gespielt haben? Nur weil damals das Anfangsgefühl noch da war, heißt das nicht automatisch das es so viel besser war. Wenn du jetzt auf einem Classicserver spielen könntest, würde es dich nach einiger Zeit einfach anöden, oder warum glaubst du das Blizzard keine Classicserver einführt?

Ich spiele erst seit BC, hab das Spiel aber vorher schon gekannt. Das einzige was mich aufgehalten hat, es vorher zu Spielen war, dass mir persönlich der Zeitaufwand zu hoch und zu extrem war um etwas zu erreichen.

Ich weiß nur wie es in Bc war, damals konnte man auch nicht locker lässig SSC und TK gehen, wenn das Equipment nicht passte, war im Grunde das Gleiche wie zu Classic, also wirf nicht so mit deinem Classicargument herum, dass sagt null aus.

Wann versteht ihr endlich Spiel =/= Arbeit. Das Spiel soll Spass machen und nur wenn es dir Spass macht, heißt das nicht, dass es 80% der restlichen Spieler die von euch ausgegrenzt werden, auch Spass macht.



> Und mir geht es nicht ums posen wie gesagt ich will den Erfolg aber nicht geschenkt und nachbeworfen bekommen.
> Schnell durch will ich gar nicht, ich will gefordert werden. Der bisherige Content war zum durchrennen, ohne Spass!
> Und das muss jeder anerkennen, wenn jemand sagt es wäre schwer gewesen, sorry falsches Spiel.



Nur weil das Spiel für dich leicht ist, bedeutet das nicht das es jeder leicht findet. Für einen Atomphysiker ist der Bau einer Bombe auch ein leichtes, er kann auch nicht verstehen, warum du das nicht kannst. Merkst du was? Es ist nicht jeder gleich "begabt" wie du.




> Und Neulinge können mitgenommen werden aber mit passenden Equip und Erfahrung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dir ist hoffentlich die Definition des Begriffes "Neuling" bewusst.



> Kein Raid auf der Welt nimmt einen grün/blau equipten Spieler mit nach Ulduar weil es einfach dazu nicht reicht.
> Da geh mal schön Naxx/Heros und sammel wie jeder andere erst mal dein Equip.



Das fordert auch niemand. Nur woher sollen sie das Zeug bekommen, wenn sie keiner mitnimmt, weil jeder nur möglichst schnell durch will.




> Und dass Neulinge die Instanz nie von innen gesehen haben und daher die Taktik nicht kennen, ok aber man kann
> nichts machen, jedoch ist das kein Vorurteil von Pros gegenüber Casuals sondern allgemein so.
> Wo ich meine Taktiken her habe? Aus dem Internet, ich wusste wie die Bosse abgehen dank www.rpguides.de



Rein vom Lesen kann niemand einen Boss so richtig verstehen. Außerdem kann nicht jeder mit einem Guide etwas anfangen. Ich lese mir die Taktiken zwar auch vorm Kampf durch, nur lasse ich sie mir lieber nochmal erklären, damit ich nichts falsch mache.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. Juni 2009)

Proph! schrieb:


> mimimi Spieler die unter der Woche arbeiten gehen können auch epische Sachen bekommen mimimi
> 
> damit ich mir die "besseren" Ulduar hc items greife bin ich zu schlecht bzw meine gilde zu low mimimi
> 
> ...




btw: Ich spiel auf nem PVE Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus genau dem Grund weil Ich Raiden möchte und nicht rumgegankt werden möchte xD

Ps.: Käse und Whine gefällig ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turismo (19. Juni 2009)

Kann dir nur zustimmen....

/sign


----------



## Proph! (19. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> btw: Ich spiel auf nem PVE Realm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo wer kennt das nicht man raidet gerade Naxxramas od Ulduar und wird aufeinmal von der Horde überrascht im Bosskampf und übelst gegankt xD

Ps: l2p


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. Juni 2009)

Öhm hab Ich was verpasst und man ist am Portstein vor Naxx oder Ulduar "safe" ? 

Und Ich möchte gar kein PVP spielen ergo muß Ich das nicht lernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## locke82 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich kann dem TE in den meisten Punkten zustimmen.

Um mal ein paar Erlebnisse aus WotLK aus meiner Perspektive zu nennen: Hero Daily (immernoch netter Zeitvertreib und Goldbringer). Ich gehe in den LFG Channel und werde angeschrieben, was ich denn für EQ hätte. Den Eq-Check hab ich bestanden und war dann mit 4 anderen, welche in etwa gleichwertiges EQ hatten, in HdZ4 Timed. Wir haben´s dann NICHT geschafft, weil der Heiler auf Platz3 und der Tank auf Platz2 waren und ich mit 3800dps (2200 mehr, als der Tank) auf Platz eins war. Soviel zum Thema EQ-Check.

Ich selber zocke täglich im Schnitt etwa 6 Stunden. Gelegentlich haue ich auch mal 36 Stunden durch. Bis Patch 2.3 hab ich fast ausschließlich PvP gemacht. Irgendwann bin ich dann mal Kara mitgegangen (geile Sache) und hab dann auf PvE gewechselt. Mit WotLK ging es dann richtig los. Jede Menge Wipes, enorme Repkosten, Gold farmen für Flaks, Munition, Verzauberungen, Bufffood usw. War ja auch alles ganz in Ordnung. Auch daß selbst die letzten Gimps Naxx mal eben so gelegt haben störte mich nur wenig (Kara war ja nich anders). Aber JETZT.......Ulduar sollte eigentlich die Spreue vom Weizen trennen. Wer was kann, kommt weiter. OH MANN.....da hat sogar der Trash Spaß gemacht. Und dann kamen die ersten Nerfs. Ok....wird´s halt ein wenig leichter und wird Balanced. Dann kamen noch mehr Nerfs und Randomgroups kommen in 5 Stunden zum General. Da frage ich mich doch echt mal, warum soll man sich denn noch anstrengen? Einfach ein paar Wochen warten und es is eh ein Kinderspiel.
Wenn ich in einen Verein eintrete (Fußball, Schach, oder sonstiges), wenn ich mit diesem Verein an Wettbewerben teilnehme, dann sehe ich doch zu, daß ich mich von der Masse abhebe, trainiere und so gut wie nur irgend möglich werde. Mit dem, was Blizzard da im Moment macht, ist es so, als würde man einem 100m Läufer den rechten Fuß abhacken. JEDER kann ihn dann schlagen. Und das ist doch nicht Sinn der Sache.

Natürlich ist es ein Spiel. Natürlich soll es Spaß machen. Aber alles in den Arsch geblasen zu bekommen, finde ICH nicht spaßig. Wer viel leistet, soll auch dafür Belohnt werden. Und NICHT, wer viel Rumheult, dem soll alles leichter zugänglich gemacht werden.

Was die Marken angeht: Nunja.....damit habe ich mich noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt. Wenn es ne ausgeglichene Sache ist, von mir aus. Wenn ein paar Gimps mit HighEQ rumlaufen, na wenn schon. 2 oder 3 Teile machen kaum etwas aus. Selbst fullEQ sagt nichts. Wenn man auf Nummer Sicher gehen will, macht doch einfach nen EQ-Check an der Bosspuppe.^^(lauf mal links, spring mal rechts, achtung Du hast die Bombe)  Dann wird sich zeigen, wer sein EQ wert ist.


----------



## MikeMcHero (19. Juni 2009)

Für die Tages - Q erhalte ich in Zukunft also 2 (!!!!) Embleme des Triumphes ... stark. Das ist das Ende von WoW....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rechnen wir die Sache mal durch ... ein T9 - Item wird vermutlich ca 60 Marken kosten (nimmt man die momentanen Kosten als Grundlage). Wenn ich nun *jeden* Tag die Tages - Hero - Instanz mache, dann muss ich das 30 x (!!!!) machen, um 1 T9 - Teil zu erhalten. Das ist *ein Monat* für ein Teil. Gäbe es alle T 9 - Teile für Marken, so würde ich ca ein halbes Jahr brauchen, um das Set zu vervollständigen alleine durch Hero - Inis ... nach einem halben Jahr aber interessiert sich kein Mensch mehr für T9  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .




> "Gehe heute 11 Stunden arbeiten und verdiene 200 Euro."
> "Du gehst heute 2 Stunden arbeiten und verdienst auch 200 Euro."



Auch so etwas ist zu kurz gedacht, da zwei unterschiedliche Zeitpunkte einfach gleich gesetzt werden. Der "Hardcore - Spieler" verdient seine 200 Euro sagen wir im Januar (und erarbeitet sich T8.5) - zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber bekommt der Casual - Spieler nicht mal im Ansatz seine 200 Euro (da er nicht ein T8.5 - Teil zu sehen bekommt). Im August aber (nach einer 'Inflation') kommt es zu einer 'Lohnerhöhung'. Nun erhält der 'Hardcore-Spieler' 400 Euro für seine Raid-Mühen (=T9) und der 'Casual-Gamer' wird mit T8 / T8.5 entlohnt. Das ist noch immer weniger, als der Profi bekommt.

Ich bekomme heute in meinem Beruf auch mehr 'netto' raus für die selbe Arbeit, die ich vor einigen Jahren gemacht habe.


----------



## Cazore (19. Juni 2009)

Ich arbeite jeden Tag bis 18:00, raide 4 mal die Woche, spiele Horde und Allie auf verschiedenen Servern, muss jeden Tag 1,5 Stunden mit den Dailies verbringen.. farmen und angeln muss ich auch sonst gibts kein Reppgold und kein Bufffood.

Oh mann, jetzt gibts wieder einen oben drauf, heroics machen. Wann soll ichn.. he Blizz - ich bin Casual, das is mir zuviel^^


EDIT: bei mir aufm Server gabs gestern im pvpChannel die Diskussion, dass Blizz EP für BGs einführen will. Man kanns abschalten, spielt dann nur mit Leuten die dieselbe Einstellung haben (an - oder abgeschalten).
Hat wer davon was gelesen? Ich hab gegoogelt aber nichts neueres als März 09 gefunden.


----------



## locke82 (19. Juni 2009)

Cazore schrieb:


> Ich arbeite jeden Tag bis 18:00, raide 4 mal die Woche, spiele Horde und Allie auf verschiedenen Servern, muss jeden Tag 1,5 Stunden mit den Dailies verbringen.. farmen und angeln muss ich auch sonst gibts kein Reppgold und kein Bufffood.
> 
> Oh mann, jetzt gibts wieder einen oben drauf, heroics machen. Wann soll ichn.. he Blizz - ich bin Casual, das is mir zuviel^^




LOL....so in etwa siehts bei mir auch aus. ich weiß schon fast garnich mehr, was ich zuerst machen soll.


----------



## Dieterdetlefingo (19. Juni 2009)

MightySten schrieb:


> Lieber Darussios,
> erstens würde es mich interessieren, woher du die Prozentzahlen nimmst, mit denen du 'argumentierst'. Aus der Luft gegriffen? Wahrscheinlich
> Zweitens 'straht' der Eröffnungs-Thread nicht vor Egoismus, sonder gibt eine Meinung wieder, die ich auch teile. Du offenbar nicht, aber bist auch nicht gewillt/in der Lage dazu,
> sachlich zu argumentieren, sondern bist statt dessen *beleidigend. Schäm dich!*



Wo bitte siehst du in seinem text eine "beleidigung"? Verrate es mir bitte... was du vermutlich nicht kannst! Er hat keine Schimpfwörter (oder ähnliches) benutzt. Und "sachlich" argumentieren ist ansichtssache! Nach meiner ansicht, kannst du nicht sachlich argumentieren, dafür kannst du (scheinbar gut und ohne probleme) leuten sachen wie "beleidigungen" vorwerfen, welche in keiner weiße existieren... Schande über dein Haupt!


----------



## RoA Legende (19. Juni 2009)

locke82 schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE in den meisten Punkten zustimmen.
> 
> Um mal ein paar Erlebnisse aus WotLK aus meiner Perspektive zu nennen: Hero Daily (immernoch netter Zeitvertreib und Goldbringer). Ich gehe in den LFG Channel und werde angeschrieben, was ich denn für EQ hätte. Den Eq-Check hab ich bestanden und war dann mit 4 anderen, welche in etwa gleichwertiges EQ hatten, in HdZ4 Timed. Wir haben´s dann NICHT geschafft, weil der Heiler auf Platz3 und der Tank auf Platz2 waren und ich mit 3800dps (2200 mehr, als der Tank) auf Platz eins war. Soviel zum Thema EQ-Check.
> 
> ...





Nur mal so am Rande könnte es nicht sein das du ein paar Stunden zuviel spielst?


----------



## shady197 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich finde Blizzard macht im moment vieles (aber nicht alles) richtig zugunsten der Spieler, die nunmal größteils nur gelegenheits spieler sind.
Ich akzeptiere den Weg den Blizzard geht, selbst wenn es in manchen Stellen nicht grade das beste ist. Und jetzte soll mir mal keiner sagen das er oder sie meinentwegen noch kein "Mist" gebaut hat.

Und zum Ende der BC Zeiten wurde vieles Genervt also daher... Ich persönlich fands auch zu BC Zeiten besser, aber mich stört der Aktuelle content nicht im geringsten. Außerdem find ich es angenehm das man weniger EP brauch, da ich keine Lust drauf habe, wenn ich den Server wechsle nochmal so viel Zeit damit zu verbringen meinen Char aufs höchste Level zu bringen.
Und nein ich nutze keinen Chartransfer, da es nur ein Spiel ist und ich nicht noch mehr Geld dafür ausgeben will, denn für jeden transfer nochmal 20€?
Nein danke.


----------



## blaupause (19. Juni 2009)

mit welchem patch kriegsch die epics zugeschickt, sobald ich 80ig werde ?
naja mache erstmal 2monate pause, vielleicht mit patch 3.3.


----------



## shady197 (19. Juni 2009)

locke82 schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE in den meisten Punkten zustimmen.
> 
> Um mal ein paar Erlebnisse aus WotLK aus meiner Perspektive zu nennen: Hero Daily (immernoch netter Zeitvertreib und Goldbringer). Ich gehe in den LFG Channel und werde angeschrieben, was ich denn für EQ hätte. Den Eq-Check hab ich bestanden und war dann mit 4 anderen, welche in etwa gleichwertiges EQ hatten, in HdZ4 Timed. Wir haben´s dann NICHT geschafft, weil der Heiler auf Platz3 und der Tank auf Platz2 waren und ich mit 3800dps (2200 mehr, als der Tank) auf Platz eins war. Soviel zum Thema EQ-Check.
> 
> ...



5 Stunden bis zum General?? ist doch gut denn so lange spiel ich netma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## locke82 (19. Juni 2009)

RoA schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande könnte es nicht sein das du ein paar Stunden zuviel spielst?




nein. finde ich nicht. ich hab meine arbeit, meine freunde, meine bude ist immer gut aufgeräumt, meine wäsche ist gewaschen, mein papierkram erledigt, ich gehe am wochenende gerne mal weg oder koche ab und zu mit meinem onkel. wow ist mein hobby. und ich nutze jede freie minute dafür, OHNE mein rl zu gefärden.


----------



## Segojan (19. Juni 2009)

Die Reiterei ist doch zumindest in einem Punkt korrekturbedürftig: Die "normale" Karriereleiter geht eben heutzutage bis 58 durch die Alte Welt, bis 68 durch die Scherbenwelt und ab dann nach Nordend. Wenn es das Fliegen erst mit 70 gibt, wird das nicht gebraucht, weil man in Nordend erst ab 77 darf.

Und wo bitte ist die Logik, wenn die kleinen Orcs mit 10 schon vom Kriegsherrn persönlich auf die Schulter geklopft bekommen, aber erst 20 oder gar 30 Stufen später auf einem Pferd sitzen dürfen?

Für mich sind die richtigen "Ingame Arbeiter" diejenigen, die jetzt die AQ Vorquest Reihe (mit Brut Nozdormus, Mondlichtung usw.) machen, weil die das nicht um irgendwelcher Epixx willen machen, sondern wegen des Spielerlebnisses. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das alles an drei Nachmittagen mal nebenbei gemacht ist.


----------



## Slavery (19. Juni 2009)

Obwohl ich mich eindeutig zu den Casuals zähle, geb ich dir, lieber TE, vollkommen recht.


----------



## Racziel (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich: Stfu!
Es hat nichts mit epic verwöhnten Hardcore-gamern zutun, sondern mit fairem Spielverhältnis. Und das 90% der Spieler Casuals sind ist schwachsinn. Es sind höchstens 50%, denn es gibt nichtnur Schwarz und Weiß! Viele der 'Causuals' zocken trotzdem 2-4h am Tag und in dieser Zeit kann man auch einiges schaffen. Wenn das Casuals sind dann gehöre ich definitiv dazu und als Casual kann ich sagen das mir das Spiel immer weniger Spaß macht. Es ist nurnoch interessant (für mich) die archievments für den roten Protodrachen zumachen, da man hier auch mal ne eigene Taktik und eigenes Spielverständniss anwenden kann. Genauso ist es in Ulduar.

Blizzard sackt zwar noch Preise ein, aber dies wird sich ändern wenn das Spiel noch einfacher wird! Die meisten Preise (sowie zb 'Beliebtestes-MMORPG) gewinnt Blizzard höchstwarscheinlich durch die noch hohen Abozahlen. Die meisten Spieler die jetzt spielen, spielen schon mind. seit BC, denn damals hat WoW einen gewaltigen Sprung in den Abozahlen gemacht. Zum Ende der BC-Ära war es dann so, dass die Abozahlen inerhalb von 2 Monaten um 1 Million gestiegen sind! Und im nächsten Monat gab es direkt wieder eine neue Rekordzahl. Und jetzt? Haben wir so einen Anstieg in Wotlk? Sicherlich nicht aber warum nicht? Ganz einfach: Entweder es gibt halt keine Menschen mehr für die das Spiel interessant ist (schwachfug *hust*) oder die Neu-Spieler haben einfach keinen Spaß und dass ist ein wirklicher WoW-Killer: Das Aussterben der alten Level-Inis. Früher konnte man ständig Leute in HDW oder BSF antreffen und heute? Das Leveln ist momentan so einfach das man das für die Instanz passende Level so schnell übersprungen hat, dass man in der Zeit nichtmal ne Gruppe finden kann. Und das setzt sich auch im Endcontent fort->alles muss schnell gehen. 

Ich würde deswegen eine weitere 'Spielerklasse' vorstellen: Der extrem Casual.
Ihr könnt euch darunter nichts vorstellen? Nun das sind die Spieler die im /2er chat ,,LFG Naxxramas speed run'' suchen und dann nach höchstens 2h in Naxx mit dem Satz ,,Sry das wird hier nix mehr'' abhauen, obwohl man schon 3 Viertel down hat.
Das sind zudem die Spieler, die das Spiel zerstören da ihnen nichts schnell genug geht:,,OH lol! Razorscale nicht first-try down! NERF!''

Achja und zur Verteidigung der 24/7er (wobei es DIE garantiert nicht gibt...):
Wenn ihr für euer Hobby WoW (was WoW sein sollte) keine Zeit habt, dann verzieht euch und spielt meinetwegen Hello kitty und flamed da rum das nichts schnell genug geht...


----------



## Segojan (19. Juni 2009)

locke82 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einen Verein eintrete (Fußball, Schach, oder sonstiges), wenn ich mit diesem Verein an Wettbewerben teilnehme, dann sehe ich doch zu, daß ich mich von der Masse abhebe, trainiere und so gut wie nur irgend möglich werde.



Und dass du mit deiner Mannschaft in die nächsthöhere Spielklasse aufsteigst. Danach nehmen Schwächere deinen bisherigen Platz in der niedrigeren Spielklasse ein.


----------



## locke82 (19. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Und dass du mit deiner Mannschaft in die nächsthöhere Spielklasse aufsteigst. Danach nehmen Schwächere deinen bisherigen Platz in der niedrigeren Spielklasse ein.




ja natürlich. so soll das ja auch sein. aber es bleibt trotzdem der unterschied.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Natuerlich bekommt ihr immernoch euer gehalt, aber ihr verliert eure motivation, eure wuerde als raider. Ihr verliert euren Stolz und euren Status als jemand, der sich viel mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt und seine klasse beherrscht. Was euch bleibt ist ein schulterklopfer den ihr euch geben koennt und ihr koennt zu euch sagen: Immerhin habe ich mehr erfahrung, auch wenn es mir nicht viel hilft.



Ich interpretiere das jetzt mal so, dass sich deine Motivation zu raiden oder dich durchzuboxen aus Stolz und Status rekrutiert.
Mein Beileid!

Als jemand dem Stolz und Status zwar im Arbeitsleben aber nicht in einem Computerspiel ab 12 etwas bedeuten, freu ich mich über die Änderungen.


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> /Disclaimer
> Mir ist bewusst, dass es Vorlaeufige Patchdetails sind, aber auch diese sollten kritisch besprochen werden. Das hier soll kein Flame thread werden, also aeussert euch bitte sachlich zum thema. Ich habe viele meinungen dazu bereits gelesen und moechte mit diesem post zwar meinen unmut ausdruecken, aber dennoch sachlich argumentieren. Alle Ein-Satz-Posts bitte ich, in andere Flamethreads eurer wahl zu posten. Danke.
> /Disclaimer off
> 
> ...



Dann beantworte mir folgende fragen bitte:

Gab es im Mittelalter Autos?
Gab es im Mittelalter Kiregsschiffe (Sowie heute)?
Gab es im Mittelalter Flugzeuge?
Gab es im Mittelalter U-Boote?
Gab es im Mittelalter Sateliten?
Gab es im Mittelalter Moderne Häuser?
Züge? Busse? Strassen? (morderne)

NEIN
Wieso? Alles der Forschung zu verdanken
Wenn du schon das Spiel so vergleichst, dann musst du alles betrachten und nicht die kleinen und unwichtigen Dinge.
Alles ändert sich und man muss bereit sein, sich anzupassen. Wer das nicht tut, entwickelt sich zurück.
Genauso ist es auch mit WoW!!
Schöne und gute Zeiten aber diese sind vorbei, es kommen sogar bessere Zeiten^^

So ist auch das Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn alles gleich bleiben würde, dann wäre alles Kotzlangweilig, das kannst du mir glauben. Nichts ist auf dauer gut.

somit bin ich nicht deiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg
Bell^^


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

Ich find die Idee witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



T9 (2 Teile) wird es dann für die Embleme des Triumphs geben nehme ich mal an?
Ergo geht man einige Tage lang täglich in 2 Instanzen (die Dailies), greift dafür bei 1-2 Stunden (je nach Equip) täglich 3 Marken ab und hat nach knapp einem Monat 2 T9-Teile, während in der neuen Raidinstanz gerade erst der letzte Boss freigeschaltet wird?

Genial.

Dazu kauft man sich dann noch ein bisserl tolles Equip auf Stand von T8, dadurch daß die Bosse in den Heroics nun T8-Embleme droppen und nebenbei geht man einmal die Woche zum neuen Boss in Archavons Kammer, den es dann sicherlich auch geben wird und greift auch dort T9 ab.

Perfekt.

Mal ganz ehrlich? Ich verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht.

Edit: Heydu, gz zum Fullquote und zur weiterhin übergroßen Sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spellman (19. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dafür, das 24/7 Raider Zugang sich durch Equip und Erfolge deutlich von den Casuals abheben.
Ich bin auch dafür, das Casuals die Möglichkeit haben, nahezu alle Facetten des Spiels auszuloten.

Das Problem ist, dass es zur Zeit 3 Gruppen von Spielern gibt und nicht nur 2!

24/7: 10%

Casual: 30%

OMG wie ist dieser Vollpfosten an T8 gekommen: 60%

Das fängt an bei Schurken, die epic equippt in ner Hero-Ini 800dps am Boss fahren.
Das geht weiter mit Tanks(Krieger!), die in ihre T 7.5 Brust Wille+Ausdauer sockeln (er hatte nix anderes -.-).

Dann schaut euch mal in Rnd-Raids um, wer überhaupt noch Flasks und Buff-Food einschmeißt ... gar nicht davon zu reden, das einige ihre Items weder sockeln noch enchanten.

Und die coolsten sind dann die, die nen Whipe verursachen weil se zwar wissen, wie man saatet, aber kein Omen haben und sich dann beschweren, warum der DK-Tank keinen AE-Spott macht .....


Btw. finde ich interessant, wie einige den Hardcore-Raidern Itemgeilheit und Neid unterstellen, selber aber unbedingt vom Equip nicht von diesen zu unterscheiden sein möchten.

*ironie* Ich hasse auch die Leute, die sich über ihre olympischen Medaillen freuen ... diese itemgeilen Egoisten ... free for all ist das einzig Wahre. -.- *ironie*

Just for Info: Habe selber Ulduar noch nie von innen gesehen ... und habe auch keine Ambitionen dazu, wenn auch die Möglichkeit. Denn wenn man z.Z. etwas individuell equippt sein möchte, läuft man einfach NICHT komplett T7.5/T8 rum ^^


----------



## Cúre of Antonidas (19. Juni 2009)

RoA schrieb:


> Im Rl bekommt keiner später den Job im Bewerbungsgespräch mit der Aussage ich war großer Gearchecker in Dalaran...



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT:

Ich habe bzgl. der Änderungen gemischte Gefühle.
Das immer neue Marken eingeführt werden finde ich gut, damit man sich nicht mit den Marken aus dem Low-Content (welche man wahrscheinlich schon gehortet hat) immer die neuesten Items holen kann. Problem an der ganzen Sache ist halt nur das die neuen Marken jetzt im Low Content droppen sollen. Sogar in 5er-Instanzen oO

Beste Regelung wäre es bei diesem System zu belassen:

Embleme des Heldentums: ausschl. in Hero Instanzen
Embleme der Ehre: Naxx 10/25 + Ulduar 10
Embleme der Eroberung: Ulduar 10/25 + Kolosseum des Kreuzfahrers
Embleme des Triumphs: erst viel später implementieren, bei einem schwereren Content als es Ulduar ist


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

MiniMephisto schrieb:


> Also das Auszeichnungssystem hat sich gewaltig verschlechtert, Leute die richtig Arbeiten bei WoW werden gleichgestellt mit irgendwelchen Noobs.



Leute die richtig Arbeiten bei WoW sind auf ihre ganz eigene Art Noobs, glaub mir!
(wobei ich jetzt zu deinen Gunsten einfach mal vermute, entschuldige wenn ich mich irre, das du keinen blassen Dunst hats, was richtig Arbeiten eigentlich bedeutet.)


----------



## Proph! (19. Juni 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> Just for Info: Habe selber Ulduar noch nie von innen gesehen ... und habe auch keine Ambitionen dazu, wenn auch die Möglichkeit. Denn wenn man z.Z. etwas individuell equippt sein möchte, läuft man einfach NICHT komplett T7.5/T8 rum ^^



Bist einer der in Goldhain im Wald von Elwyn mit nem reizvollen Kleid rumläuft oder? xD


----------



## Anburak-G (19. Juni 2009)

@TE

Als in BC der Markenhändler auf der Insel eingeführt wurde, sind alle nur noch Heroes und Kara gegangen und haben sich das Equip auf T5/T6 Niveau geholt um dann HDZ3 / BT zu gehen....

Ergo wurde damit Maggi/Gruhl/SSC und TK rausgepatcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonHeid (19. Juni 2009)

Also immer wenn ich so einen Fred lese, komme ich aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus.

Was sich die Leute hier so an den Kopf werfen, ganz großes Kino und dass wegen einem Computerspiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So und nun mal zum Thema oder den Themen:

Ich finde es immer wieder lustig wenn ich lese, wenn das so kommt hör ich auf. Eigentlich müsste WOW schon abgeschalten sein, da es ja keiner mehr spielt.

Leuts wenn ihr schon sowas postet seit wenigstens konsequent!!!!

Wo ich mich auch immer wegwerfen könnte, sind die Aussagen früher war alles besser, erst Vanilla und jetzt aufeinmal sogar bc.
Wenn ichmir aber Freds aus dieser Zeit durchlese, steht das was ganz anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nun zum Hauptthema, sind wir doch mal ehrlich, diese ganzen Änderungen hat sich die Komm doch selber eingehandelt.
Da werden nur noch Leute mitgenommen wenn sie nen Gear-Check bestehen und Ihre Erfolge posten.
Alles nur noch schnell, schnell die Loots und die Marken abgreifen.

Sorry es gibt auch Leute die jetzt erst 80 werden, die können noch nicht full Ulduar equipt sein.

Also nicht wundern dass Blizz hier eingreift und das Makrensystem ändert, damit auch später 80 gewordene noch was vom Endcontent haben.

Zu den Reitänderungen sag ich nur toll!!! Warum sich hier manche 80 angepisst fühlen, versteh ich net.
Oh halt ja sie mussten in einem Spiel hart für ihr Mount "arbeiten".
Wenn ich sowas lese könnt ich mich vor lachen vom Stuhl schmeissen.. in nem Spiel arbeiten, herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So und jetzt bitte weiter flamen, will im Geschäft noch was zu lachen haben


----------



## Shintuargar (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Der vergleich ist durchaus berechtigt in meinen augen, da in beides eine art arbeit investiert wird. Wenn du mal ne modelleisenbahn gebaut hast, wirst du wissen dass da auch arbeit hintersteckt. Und nachdem du mehrere hundert euro ausgegeben hast, um dir deine perfekte eisenbahn zu bauen hat dein nachbar ploetzlich genau die gleiche von seinem vater geschenkt bekommen.



Aha, dann geht es nur darum, dass der Nachbar gefälligst auch Geld ausgeben und sich seine Modelleisenbahn selbst zusammenbauen soll, weil du es schließlich auch gemacht hast? Ist dir eigentlich das Endprodukt wichtiger? Die Tatsache dass du eine hast und er nicht? Und wenn er auch eine haben will, soll er den gleichen Einsatz investieren wie du? Findest du es irgendwie nicht schade, dass der Nachbar nicht die Freude und den Spaß haben konnte, den du mit dem Bau und der Planung deiner Modelleisenbahn verbracht hast, weil er seine geschenkt bekommt?

Der Weg ist das Ziel. Und WoW ist für dich und viele andere mittlerweile das falsche Spiel. Komm mit klar, sei konsequent und kündige den Account. Es wird nicht mehr anders werden. Nur irgendwie sind sehr viele (und ich wette, nur 10% hier machen ihre Drohung wahr) inkonsequent und spielen weiter. Irgendwie erinnert mich das an eine Diskussion, als WoW noch kein PvP System hatte und manche Spieler heulten, Ehre für Spieler könnte das ganken und corpse camping fördern.

Geheult wurde über Änderungen von Blizzard schon immer...


----------



## Beowin (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich verstehe nicht wie man eine Freizeitbeschäftigung die Spaß machen soll mit Arbeit vergleichen kann.. 
Habe 4 Seiten hier von gelesen und bin erstaunt wie oft das Wort Arbeiten drin vorkommt. Mal ehrlich warum spielt ihr ein spiel was keinen "Spaß" macht. Warum spielt ihr ein spiel wo ihr nicht mehr "arbeiten" könnt. Zwingt euch irgendwer ? Steht einer mit der Peitsche hinter euch ? Ihr findet es nicht gut... ok dann lasst es. 
Ich finde es gut weil es mir so mehr spaß macht und ich weniger Zeit investieren muß um das zu bekommen was ich schön finde. So habe ich noch Zeit für wichtigere dinge. Ne echt gute Sache ist das im ernst...

Das die "Pro" gamer angepisst sind kann ich aber auch verstehen irgendwie... nun muß man ja nicht mehr 24 stunden davorsitzen um was zu erreichen. Und ja nun kann man auch bewußt 3k dps in ner hero verlangen... denn es kommt jeder dran und das ist auch gut so...

Ja fullepic in ner heroinstanz wo 90% blaue items dropen stört mich nun auch nicht mehr weil ich ja an die lila schwanzverlängerung dran komme danke blizz.

Gruß Beo


----------



## blaupause (19. Juni 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Als in BC der Markenhändler auf der Insel eingeführt wurde, sind alle nur noch Heroes und Kara gegangen und haben sich das Equip auf T5/T6 Niveau geholt um dann HDZ3 / BT zu gehen....
> 
> ...



früher konnte man heros aber nicht mit grünem equip durchlaufen.


----------



## Nicorobbin (19. Juni 2009)

Racziel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Stfu!
> Es hat nichts mit epic verwöhnten Hardcore-gamern zutun, sondern mit fairem Spielverhältnis. Und das 90% der Spieler Casuals sind ist schwachsinn. Es sind höchstens 50%, denn es gibt nichtnur Schwarz und Weiß! Viele der 'Causuals' zocken trotzdem 2-4h am Tag und in dieser Zeit kann man auch einiges schaffen. Wenn das Casuals sind dann gehöre ich definitiv dazu und als Casual kann ich sagen das mir das Spiel immer weniger Spaß macht. Es ist nurnoch interessant (für mich) die archievments für den roten Protodrachen zumachen, da man hier auch mal ne eigene Taktik und eigenes Spielverständniss anwenden kann. Genauso ist es in Ulduar.
> 
> Blizzard sackt zwar noch Preise ein, aber dies wird sich ändern wenn das Spiel noch einfacher wird! Die meisten Preise (sowie zb 'Beliebtestes-MMORPG) gewinnt Blizzard höchstwarscheinlich durch die noch hohen Abozahlen. Die meisten Spieler die jetzt spielen, spielen schon mind. seit BC, denn damals hat WoW einen gewaltigen Sprung in den Abozahlen gemacht. Zum Ende der BC-Ära war es dann so, dass die Abozahlen inerhalb von 2 Monaten um 1 Million gestiegen sind! Und im nächsten Monat gab es direkt wieder eine neue Rekordzahl. Und jetzt? Haben wir so einen Anstieg in Wotlk? Sicherlich nicht aber warum nicht? Ganz einfach: Entweder es gibt halt keine Menschen mehr für die das Spiel interessant ist (schwachfug *hust*) oder die Neu-Spieler haben einfach keinen Spaß und dass ist ein wirklicher WoW-Killer: Das Aussterben der alten Level-Inis. Früher konnte man ständig Leute in HDW oder BSF antreffen und heute? Das Leveln ist momentan so einfach das man das für die Instanz passende Level so schnell übersprungen hat, dass man in der Zeit nichtmal ne Gruppe finden kann. Und das setzt sich auch im Endcontent fort->alles muss schnell gehen.
> ...




Irgendwie seid ihr ach so armen Pro-Gamer (oder extrem casuals) ja selbst schuld.
Es gibt leute (wie mich) die spielen jeden 2. Tag mal 1-2 stunden haben pro woche einen Naxx Raid und gehen ab und an AK und Obsi.
Ich habe mich trotzdem durch Naxx recht gut ausrüsten können sprich T 7,5 und auch der rest ist auf Naxx 25 stand.
Von mir aus gesehen gibt es nur noch 1-2 Items die mein Equip verbessern würden, die in Naxx zu holen wären.
Der nächste logische Schritt wäre also Ulduar.
Wenn ich dann mal ab und an lese: LFM Ulduar 10/25 Heiler, DD usw. und mich daraufhin melde kommt die rückfrage: Equip? Wieviel DPS? Kannst Achievement posten?

Dann kommen die Antworten:
Equip ok, DPS ok, Achievement hab ich keines, war ja noch nie drin... (Sry, wollen nur "erfahrene" Leute)
Sry, 3 K DPS im 10er sind zu wenig, Sry 4 - 4,5 K DPS im 25er reichen net.
Geh dich mal besser equippen.

(Mein Equip nachzuschauen im Arsenal: Char: Undutchable)

Ich finds gut das das Markensystem geändert wird da nun auch Spieler wie ich die chance haben weiterzuspielen.
Im Moment bin ich an nem nullpunkt da ich mein Equip nicht verbessern kann, und da wo ich es verbessern könnte nehmen mich die "Pro´s" net mit hin.

Von daher: Ich finds fair.


----------



## Quintusrex (19. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht bin ich altmodisch, aber ich steh auf den Standpunkt, wer was leistet, der sollte sich was leisten können. Wer nichts macht, muss halt mit weniger zufrieden sein.

Wo bitteschön bleibt für den Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich der Anreiz noch raiden zu gehen, wenn ich mir meine Setteile auch mit weniger Aufwand besorgen kann?

Klar ist die Ausrüstung auch Mittel zum Zweck, ich bin aber der Meinung, dass das Zeug aus den Raids nicht verramscht werden sollte.



Um es mal aufs RL zu übertragen, wenn ich nen A8 haben will, muss ich auch mehr dafür tun, als für einen Polo. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich den geschenkt bekomme ich sehr gering und wenn mein Nachbar den A8 vor mir hat, kann ich mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass er was dafür getan hat.


----------



## Hix20 (19. Juni 2009)

wenne spaß am raiden hast geh raiden 

wenn einer lieber aus welchen gründen auch immer weniger zockt lasst ihn das doch >.<

und warum soll sein equip dabei nich auch mit dem der "hardcoregamer" mithalten können,  dafür brauch er ja auch länger dafür was am ende aufs gleiche hinausläuft. ständig hört man nur buhu der verdient das nich der soll gefälligst genau wie ich seine ganze FREI(H)zEIT damit verbringen in WoW equip zu farmen.ma ganz ehrlich der einzige ort an dem einen das equip der anderen interessieren sollte sind die schlachtfelder azeroths und wenn die angeblichen "progamer" durchs ständige raiden ihre klasse wirklich besser unter kontrolle haben sollten, gibts da doch kein problem

was natürlich wegfällt is das umklatschen der leute die keine zeit hatten um sich als "würdig" zu erweisen mit einem gekonnten onehit des "meisters seiner klasse".  ich für meinen teil bin zufrieden das die high warlord zeiten zuende sind

zusätzlich macht das ganze WoW ein wenig twink freundlicher: auch wenns manche jetzt nich glauben wolln auch ich war mit meinem rogue immer der erste der nach mc / bwl / naxx / bt usw wollte um sein arsenal aufzubessern. jetzt hab ich aber null bock mehr auf dem mein neuer char kommt auf lvl 80 wo er herzlich mit ignoranz willkommen wird. wieso sollte man auch jmd unter 4.5k dps mitnehmen der nichma nen clearerfolg hat??

im den sinne   Peace ;P


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber hier mein Senf zu der Wurst:

Das man wahrscheinlich ab dem Patch 3.2 mit Heroinnis das gleiche Equip zusammenstellen kann, wie mit Naxx und Ulduar erfreut mein Casualherz natürlich. 

Und natürlich weinen jetzt die "Pros", dass Ihnen der Sinn von Naxx und Ulduar abhanden kommt - aber habt Ihr auch mal daran gedacht, dass diese Schlachtzüge auch existieren, um ein teamorientiertes taktieren und anschliessende Erfolgserlebnisse zu bieten ? Und dieses ganz abseits von Itemwahn und damit verbundenen DPS Wahn; Denn eben diese Dinge sind es, die das Spiel kaputt machen könnten. Aber zusammenspielen und Rollenspielfeeling ist ja Nebensache geworden - Hautpsache man trägt T7, kann damit in Dalaran posen und im Gruppensuchchannel schreiben: "Suchen DD für Naxx, mit mindestens 4 K DPS, Itemcheck am Brunnen von Dalaran vor Invite". Wenn diese Sorte Mäuse aus dem Spiel verschwinden würde - meinetwegen, denen trauer ich bestimmt nicht nach.


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Ich finds gut das das Markensystem geändert wird da nun auch Spieler wie ich die chance haben weiterzuspielen.
> Im Moment bin ich an nem nullpunkt da ich mein Equip nicht verbessern kann, und da wo ich es verbessern könnte nehmen mich die "Pro´s" net mit hin.
> 
> Von daher: Ich finds fair.


Fair? Jetzt mal im ernst:
Wenn es möglich ist, daß man mit Heroes + neuem Boss in der Kammer das komplette T9-Set schneller bekommen kann als Leute, die nur raiden gehen... was ist dann daran genau fair?


----------



## RoA Legende (19. Juni 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> *ironie* Ich hasse auch die Leute, die sich über ihre olympischen Medaillen freuen ... diese itemgeilen Egoisten ... free for all ist das einzig Wahre. -.- *ironie*




ich verstehe eins nicht.

es kommen immer wieder die vergleiche ala

millionär ferrari  

olympiasieger

profifussballer


deshalb frag ich mich schon ab und an wenn manche hier in wow ihr ego aufpusten und dann vergleiche zu medialen und anscheinenden vorbildern immer wieder anstreben ob dies dann nicht doch eine RL Flucht ist ala im Leben bin ich eine graue, unscheinbare maus und im game kompensiere ich dies da ich der überroxxor bin und dieses recht "erarbeite" ich mir durch übermäißges spielen. 

wieso muss jeder ein superheld oder der beste sein und immer darauf achten das der nachbar oder konkurrent nicht zuviel vom kuchen abbekommt?

außer ins asien und ein paar andere exoten können keine leute von mmorpg spielen leben... wer für 300 tage played  bei ebay dann 800,00 euro bekommt hat noch nie richtiges geld verdient sonst würde er ganz erbärmlich weinen... also hört bitte auf immer wieder das wort arbeit in den mund zu nehmen mit wow.

ein spiel ist ein spiel und keine arbeit wenn es arbeit wird sollte man ein spiel aufhören oder man kann wirklich davon leben?

wer bestreitet seinen lebensunterhalt von WoW von euch allen?  oder seid ihr doch nur thekenfussballer einer freizeitmannschaft die aber trainieren als wenn sie championsleague spielen?

mfg


----------



## Jeedai (19. Juni 2009)

Hm,

es ist doch einfach so, dass der größte Teil der Com. einfach nur noch geschenkt haben will. Bei allen Respekt sicherlich halte ich mich nicht für nen Pro Gamer auch hab ich noch net Ulduar clear ,aber ich gehe mit ner guten Einstellung ran und habe auch einen gewissen Ehrgeiz. 

Dieses gequatsche von wegen gleiches Recht für alle Casuals sollen auch ihre Epics bekommen... Ich lach mich schlapp.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr seid so lächerlich... Sry. Wenn ihr unbedingt tolle Items haben wollt, dann tut auch was dafür. Wenn ich sehe, das irgendwelche grün-blau equippte Leute in Naxx 25er wollen, die Abhärtung verzaubert und gesockelt haben und sich dann aufregen, dass sie nicht mitgenommen werden, für die habe ich 0 Verständnis. Wer schon mit so einer Einstellung rangeht, sich einfach nur duchziehen zu lassen und kein Bock darauf hat, irgendwie in geringster Form sich mit der Instanz auseinanderzusetzen oder mit seiner Klasse, der soll auch nicht Raiden gehen. Ich für meinen Teil hab mir das bestmögliche Equipment aus Heroinstanzen besorgt, sichlich sich Guides gelesen was Sockelung und Verzauberung angeht und bin "dann" erst in Naxx 10er rein und hab mich durchgewipt. 

Und im Endeffekt ist es genau das.. Was einen Teil der Com sauer aufstößt. Wenn ihr schon tolle Items haben wollt, dann macht auch was dafür. 

Best Regards

€



Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber hier mein Senf zu der Wurst:
> 
> Das man wahrscheinlich ab dem Patch 3.2 mit Heroinnis das gleiche Equip zusammenstellen kann, wie mit Naxx und Ulduar erfreut mein Casualherz natürlich.
> 
> Und natürlich weinen jetzt die "Pros", dass Ihnen der Sinn von Naxx und Ulduar abhanden kommt - aber habt Ihr auch mal daran gedacht, dass diese Schlachtzüge auch existieren, um ein teamorientiertes taktieren und anschliessende Erfolgserlebnisse zu bieten ?  Aber zusammenspielen und Rollenspielfeeling ist ja Nebensache geworden




Ähm im Raid "musst" du zusammenspielen... wenn jeder ne Ego-Tour fahren würde, dann würde das net klappen. Wieso macht du nciht selbst nen Raid auf gehst mit 25 unterschiedlihen Leuten und guckst wie weit du kommst. Ich sage dir nach max 3 Wipes haut die hälftte entnervt ab oder sonstiges. Auch dises blablabla Dps gequatsche.. Hallo woher kommt denn so ne Zahl wie 4 k Dps.. Ja weil Leute sich durch Raidinstanzen gekämpft haben und das halt durch bessere Items kommt. Jeder hat doch mal mit 1,5 oder angefangen... Ja dann muss man sich halt durchbeißen... 

Aso und Btw. Rollenspielfeeling gibt es auf rp servern hab ich mir sagen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (19. Juni 2009)

Beowin schrieb:


> Hallo, ich verstehe nicht wie man eine Freizeitbeschäftigung die Spaß machen soll mit Arbeit vergleichen kann..


Versteh ich auch nie^^


----------



## Shintuargar (19. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich raide seit Wochen Ulduar, haben zwar noch nicht clear (Vezax + Yogg stehen noch) und ich habe noch kein einziges Set-Teil, aber ich frage mich jetzt: Warum weiter rein rennen, Buff-Mats besorgen, Flasks besorgen, Rep-Kosten farmen, wenn mit Patch 3.2 jeder in 1 - 2 Wochen mit T8,5 Teilen rumläuft, für die ich jetzt mit meiner Gilde wochenlang viel Zeit investiere.
> 
> Jeder hat das Ziel seinen Charakter durch Raids zu verbessern und mit der Gilde einen Raid zu clearen. Aber nun Heros/FreelotNaxx --> T9-Content zu ermöglichen ist einfach falsch. Und das nicht nur wegen Missgunst.



Wenn wir ehrlich sind, war das doch mit Naxx nicht anders. Da haben sich die Leute ihr T7-Teile über die Heroic Marken geholt, ohne Naxx einmal von innen gesehen zu haben.

Warum weiter rein rennen? Weil ich die Bosse legen will. Deswegen spiele ich, die Items sind nur Mittel zu Zweck. Erst anschließend wird es zum Itemfarmen. Muss man das aber machen? Um für die nächste Instanz gewappent zu sein, vielleicht. Denn mann kann sich nicht über Marken perfekt ausstatten.

Außerdem hat das ganze einen großen Vorteil: Man bekommt halbwegs equippte Spieler nach. Zu Classic Zeiten musste man mindestens einen Raidtag pro Woche MC leer machen, um Neuzugänge halbwegs auszustatten. Zeit, die im derzeitigen Content (da standen wir bei Nefarian) fehlte. Übrigens übersprangen die meisten Zugänge auch den T0-Content, glaubt mal nicht dass die mit halbwegs T0 angetreten sind, von Düsterbruch Items ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## RoA Legende (19. Juni 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Um es mal aufs RL zu übertragen, wenn ich nen A8 haben will, muss ich auch mehr dafür tun, als für einen Polo. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich den geschenkt bekomme ich sehr gering und wenn mein Nachbar den A8 vor mir hat, kann ich mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass er was dafür getan hat.




ja vermutlich geleast oder einen bankkredit unterschrieben( trifft bei 9 von 10 neuwagen zu) . aber ich gönne es jedem auch wenn dafür bei manchem dann der teller halbleer ist oder der urlaub wegfällt. hauptsache die statussymbole passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nicht soviel auf den nachbarn achten lebe dein leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## S_PePe (19. Juni 2009)

Habe auch nicht alle Seiten vollständig gelesen, wird ja laufend mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versteh eure Problem nur zur Hälfte, den mal ehrlich, wer glaubt den bitte, dass Casuals mit geringem Aufwand mal eben sich über Marken ausrüsten????

Die sind auch deutlich weniger in Heros, weil sie einfach keine Zeit dafür haben und natürlich noch weniger in 10ner bzw. 25er Raid-Dungeons!!!! Was meint ihr den wie lange ein Casual mit 5-10Stunden played in der Woche so brauchen würde, bis sein Equip über Marken auf Ulduar 10/25 Niveau ist??? Bis dahin, haben die 5% Hardcore-Raider sowieso bereits wieder einen neuen Content, der irgendwann "genervt" wird, damit wir Casuals uns auch mal die Füße darin platt treten können.

Das interessante dabei ist, dass das Gear es zwar leichter macht, aber es nunmal nicht endscheidet. Casuals und Randoms brauchen eben erheblich länger um Bosstaktiken überhaupt erstmal zu erlernen und umzusetzen. 

Also wo ist das Problem? Ihr könnt doch mindestens 3-6Monate vor der Südbank eure Items zur Schau stellen! 

Ich fand es jedenfalls Schade, dass ich als Casual damals nicht so ohne weiteres mal einen Ausflug in den BT oder gar Sunwell machen konnte. Lediglich Teile von SSC und Hyal gesehen. Ach ja, was war den FDS, da kenn ich nichtmal den Eingang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (weiß natürlich theoretisch Wo und Was und wollen da mal mit den paar Casuals rein, um uns dass anzugucken, jetzt mit 80)!
Ach ja, und welche Casual/Random Gruppe schafft den mal eben irgendeinen Hardmode? Ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass wenn so etwas gelingt, dass es sich um eine RandomGrp aus wirklich fähigen oder eben hardcore Spielern bestehen, die sich alle gegenseitig schonmal kennengelernt haben! Kann man da von Casual und Randoms sprechen?????

Also ein ganz klares: HIER GIBTS KÄSE ZUM WEIN UMSONST!!!! WER WILL???

Ne andere Sache ist die Angleichung der Klassen, die finde ich teilweise wirklich Schade! (Warum darf mein Shadow keine Manabaterie mehr sein, scheiß doch auf 500-1000 dps, der Schaden würd immernoch reichen!) Hier wäre es schön wenn Blizzard wieder den Weg zu mehr Individualität finden würde, allerdings braucht man sich darau keine große Hoffnung machen, denn Blizzard erreicht somit ganz klar ihr Ziel: Kein Raidstacking mit einer bestimmten Klasse, keine BuffBots, Leichteres Gruppensetup (deswegen auch wohl der frapierende Mangel an der Notwendiglkeit CCs einzusetzen im "unteren Content") <-- Übrigens hat das bei mir als Casual die Lust an den Heros etwas verdorben, einfach weil sie keine schwere Aufgabe mehr darstellen, ZM oder TdM Hero war da doch deutlich komplizierter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Offensichtlich hat das hier einer falsch verstanden! Ich meinte nicht, dass Casuals und Rnd-Raids zu dumm sind die Bosstaktiken zu lernen oder zu verinnerlichen! Lediglich, dass es ihnen schwerer fällt, da sie nur selten in der gleichen Konstellation zusammen unterwegs sind, über weniger gemeinsame Spielerfahrung verfügen, nicht immer alle auf dem gleichen Erfahrungsschatz zurückgreifen (verlängert den einzelnen Raid durch erklären) und häufig eben doch über schlechtere Ausrüstung verfügen. Alles Gründe die es ihnen selbst bei hohem Klasse und Boss Verständnis erschweren schnell erfolgreich zu sein!


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wenn wir ehrlich sind, war das doch mit Naxx nicht anders. Da haben sich die Leute ihr T7-Teile über die Heroic Marken geholt, ohne Naxx einmal von innen gesehen zu haben.


Nö, für einige Klassen gab es auf den beiden Slots eh bessere Craftables. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da waren einem dann die Marken zu schade dafür...



Shintuargar schrieb:


> Übrigens übersprangen die meisten Zugänge auch den T0-Content, glaubt mal nicht dass die mit halbwegs T0 angetreten sind, von Düsterbruch Items ganz zu schweigen.


Da gab es auch Leute, die den halben Raid über im Folgemodus verbrachten, etc.
Bei 40 Leuten ist es wesentlich leichter mal eben irgendwelche Leute mitzuschleifen als bei 10/25 Leuten.


----------



## Alpax (19. Juni 2009)

Ich arbeite jeden Tag von 10-19 Uhr ... kein Raid auf unserem Server startet so spät was es für nicht möglich macht zu raiden ... darum kann ich nur hin und wieder heroics machen und freue mich wenn ich dadurch Marken erhalte um auch an gutes Equip zu kommen

Und wenn die 10% Pro-1337-Yogg'Saron-mit-verbundenen-Augen-und-Händen-hinter-dem-Rücken Leute ein Problem damit haben geht mir das gepflegt am Gesäss vorbei ... ich zahle meine 13 Euro genau so wie die Pro Gamer ... warum soll ich auf meinen Spass, mein Equip und Teile des Contents verzichten ...

Dann sollen sie eigene Server machen auf denen es keine Embleme gibt und die Bosse 5468465k life haben und alles One-Hitten von mir aus ... da können sich dann die Progamer das Hirn aus dem Schädel raiden mir egal .. 

Also meine Meinung ist, ihr seid nur kleine Würmer die als Kosumenten grosse Töne schwingen ...

Es ist nicht einfach es einer so grossen Gemeinschaft alles Recht zu machen - unmöglich ... also orientiert man sich als Ertragsorientiertes Unternehmen an der grössten Zielgruppe

und wer ein Problem damit hat ... soll einfach mit WoW aufhören ... wer zwingt euch das Spiel zu Spielen wenn es keinen Spass macht ... 
das würde mich bei den ganzen Flames echt interessieren... 
und dann immer diese "Drohungen" .. mimimi Blizzard macht WoW kaputt .. ich höre bald auf ... wayne


Hört doch einfach auf  ...  oder könnt ihr etwa nicht .. seid ihr vlt. doch süchtig ...


Also  ... was ich eigentlich sagen will .. Blizzard wissen was sie tun  ... es gab schon soviele Änderungen wo es hiess .. jetzt ist WoW entgültig kaputt .. und .. nach über 4 Jahren erfreut es sich nach wie vor an grosser Beliebtheit ... 

so far

mfg Alpax


----------



## thetaurenone (19. Juni 2009)

Ich mach mir über den kram gar keine gedanken.
das ganze hin und her mit dem abzeichen geht mir schon länger auf den sack .ich hab nur bissl geraidet um abzeichen für die accountgebundenen sachen zu bekommen.
nachdem ich alle hatte ziehe ich mir einen 80er nach dem anderen hoch.
bin mittlerweile bei 3 80ern. ist noch nicht viel aber es wird... die nächsten 3 stehen schon in den startlöchern :-)

daran kann blizzard wenigstens nicht viel ändern außer kleinigkeiten an den quests. diese änderungen stehen auch nie in irgendwelchen patchnotes. find ich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. Juni 2009)

Hix20 schrieb:


> und warum soll sein equip dabei nich auch mit dem der "hardcoregamer" mithalten können,  dafür brauch er ja auch länger dafür was am ende aufs gleiche hinausläuft. ständig hört man nur buhu der verdient das nich der soll gefälligst genau wie ich seine ganze FREI(H)zEIT damit verbringen in WoW equip zu farmen.ma ganz ehrlich der einzige ort an dem einen das equip der anderen interessieren sollte sind die schlachtfelder azeroths und wenn die angeblichen "progamer" durchs ständige raiden ihre klasse wirklich besser unter kontrolle haben sollten, gibts da doch kein problem
> 
> was natürlich wegfällt is das umklatschen der leute die keine zeit hatten um sich als "würdig" zu erweisen mit einem gekonnten onehit des "meisters seiner klasse".  ich für meinen teil bin zufrieden das die high warlord zeiten zuende sind
> 
> ...



Made my Day ... der ist gut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ja, so sieht es doch aus.


----------



## hardrain86 (19. Juni 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist zum ersten mal ein Thread den ich komplett unterschreiben kann, obwohl ich nicht raide und auch ehr zu den Casuals gehöre.
> 
> somit
> 
> /sign


ohne groß die anderen antworten gelesen zu haben nur den Thread vom TE
würd ich das auch sagen also   

/sign


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

Man spielt diese Spiel aus Spass! (Sollte man zumindest)

Mit welchem Recht erwarten Extremspieler, dass sie quasi alleinigen Zugang zu bestimmten Items haben? Seid doch zufrieden, dass ihr alles viel schneller habt als der "Normalspieler".
Jeder, der für dieses Spiel Geld bezahlt, sollte auch die Möglichkeit haben, den gesamten Inhalt des Spiels zu sehen, schliesslich gibt es kein "Wenigspielerabo".

Dieses Profilieren der eigenen Person über virtuelle Gegenstände, deren Namen zufällig in violetter Schrift geschrieben wird, ist schon bedenklich! Und das der sogenannte "Noobfilter" DPS + Erfahrung + Achievements reichlich genutzt wird, um vermeintlich schlechtere Spieler von sich selbst fernzuhalten, seid ihr am Ende selber schuld. Vielleicht sind diese Spieler(innen) gar nicht schlechter, sondern machen alles einfach nur mit mehr Spass, weniger Stress und etwas langsamer.

Mein Vorschlag: Spielt ein Offline Rollenspiel, da könnt ihr nach Herzenlust durchhetzen, alles allein machen und das ganze Equip ist wahrlich einzigartig. Oder Blizzard eröffnet einen Profi Server.

Von daher kann ich dem TE so gar nicht zustimmen.

MfG

Woolv


----------



## Rygel (19. Juni 2009)

die aktuellen patchnotes halten doch ein paar schöne sachen bereit für viele klassen, berufe (ingi, alchimie, kochen, angeln), pvp-twinks (xp-stop) und world-drop-pets. ich bin ganz zufrieden damit. mich stört eher die inhaltsarmut: schon wieder ne neue instanz und das argentumturnier geht genau so lahm weiter wie bisher: schnarch-dailys für schnarch-belohnungen.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (19. Juni 2009)

Nur mal eines: du vergleichst hier WOW ständig mit Arbeit/arbeiten. *DAS IST ES ABER NICHT !*

Es ist verdammt noch mal ein Spiel, keine Arbeit, keine Religion, kein Kult, keine Sekte.

Wenn Blizzard morgen einführt das alle Spieler die bereit sind 100 € dafür zu bezahlen mit T9 ausrüstet, kann
keiner was degegen machen.

Ich bin von den Patchnotes auch nicht begeistert, aber diese ständige Missgunst in diesem Spiel kotzt mich an !

Was tut es dir persönlich weh, wenn der Spieler der neben mir steht das gleiche Equip trägt ?

Null, selbst wenn der nur 2 Stunden am Tag spielen würde (was auch eigentlich gesund ist und ursprünglich so
gedacht war) es ist egal.

Klar wenn der dann meinen würde _"Ey kuck mal, mein Mega-Equip du blöder Raider, lololol"_ das wäre schon blöd
aber solche Kommentare kommen eh nur von Kleingeistern und was solche Menschen zu sagen haben interssiert
mich schon lange nicht.

Ich gehe Raiden um mit Gleichgesinnten Spaß zu haben, nicht um etwas zu erarbeiten. Wie sich WOW in den letzten
Jahren entwickelt hat, ist eh bedenklich. Die Suchtgefahr kommt doch nur durch den Sammel-/Itemwahn.

Also, denkt doch mal alle in Ruhe und ernsthaft darüber nach. Ist es wirklich *SO* schlimm ?

Übrigens habe ich eine Art Deja Vu. Das alles hatten wir schon mal mit dem Sonnenbrunnen Plateau. Da wurde ähnlich
gejammert. Und hat es jemendem geschadet ? Hat Blizzard dadurch Kunden verloren ?

*NEIN*


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich arbeite jeden Tag von 10-19 Uhr ... kein Raid auf unserem Server startet so spät was es für nicht möglich macht zu raiden ...


Falscher Server?
Keiner meiner Raids startet vor 19 Uhr.



Alpax schrieb:


> Und wenn die 10% Pro-1337-Yogg'Saron-mit-verbundenen-Augen-und-Händen-hinter-dem-Rücken Leute ein Problem damit haben geht mir das gepflegt am Gesäss vorbei ... ich zahle meine 13 Euro genau so wie die Pro Gamer ... warum soll ich auf meinen Spass, mein Equip und Teile des Contents verzichten ...


Du bist nicht gezwungen darauf zu verzichten.
Suche Dir den passenden Raid.

Ich verstehe das Argument nicht, denn das würde auch greifen, wenn man T9 für 1 Kupfer pro Teil beim Händler kaufen könnte.. "Ich zahle meine 13 Euro im Monat... ich hab ein Anrecht auf mein Equip"



Alpax schrieb:


> Also meine Meinung ist, ihr seid nur kleine Würmer die als Kosumenten grosse Töne schwingen ...


*hust*


----------



## Nicorobbin (19. Juni 2009)

Macht nen "Pro" Server und nen Casual Server, ganz einfache Lösung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (19. Juni 2009)

Beowin schrieb:


> Hallo, ich verstehe nicht wie man eine Freizeitbeschäftigung die Spaß machen soll mit Arbeit vergleichen kann..
> Habe 4 Seiten hier von gelesen und bin erstaunt wie oft das Wort Arbeiten drin vorkommt. Mal ehrlich warum spielt ihr ein spiel was keinen "Spaß" macht. Warum spielt ihr ein spiel wo ihr nicht mehr "arbeiten" könnt. Zwingt euch irgendwer ? Steht einer mit der Peitsche hinter euch ? Ihr findet es nicht gut... ok dann lasst es.
> Ich finde es gut weil es mir so mehr spaß macht und ich weniger Zeit investieren muß um das zu bekommen was ich schön finde. So habe ich noch Zeit für wichtigere dinge. Ne echt gute Sache ist das im ernst...
> 
> ...



Mein Reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (19. Juni 2009)

Es ist schon erstaunlich wieviel Missgunst und anscheinend wirklich ernst gemeinter Entäuschung hier zu lesen ist, sry aber da komme ich nicht mit!

Warum sollten nicht alle die Möglichkeit haben in dem Kontent auf zu schließen um letztendlich einen Blick auf neues zu werfen? Es wird hier so getan als ob alles zu einem Einheitsbrei verkommt, dabei war es das doch schon immer so, mit dem kleinen Unterschied das man nun die Armory öffnen muss um zu sehen wieviel Erfahrung der Spieler wirklich hat. Aber das styling des outfits war doch schon immer eher entäuschend, da sich höchstens mit jedem neuen T equip etwas geringfügig verändert.
Sollen doch nach dem Patch alle T8 tragen, mal abgesehen das es dazu nie kommen wird. Oder es dauert Monatelang und bis dahin werden unsere Pro´s eh wieder rumheulen das es nix zu tun gibt und in T9 equip irgendwelchen Erfolgen hinterherlaufen!

Was mich aber wirklich erschreckt ist, das hier so viele Aussagen zu lesen sind, das Leute sich in irgendeiner Weise previligierter fühlen als andere und meinen, das Ihr schönes Ulduar etc. bald von irgendwelchen noobs überrannt wird. Also sry, da kann man dann nur fragen: Hallo, ist denn noch jemand Zuhause?
Kann es vllt sein das ihr das Gefühl habt, das das was ihr in des Spiel gesteckt habt, nämlich eure Zeit, im übrigen das einzig wirklich wertvolle das wir haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch nicht von Blizz belohnt worden ist? Dann solltet ihr euch mal klar darüber werden das das einzige was in einem Onlinespiel zählt eben die 13Euro Gebühr sind und alle damit das recht auf gleiche Chancen haben.
Jeder der hier heult und nach deutlicher Abgrenzung von gemeinen Pöbel (im übrigen auch eine Aussage die schockierender Weise hier zu lesen war) schreit, der sollte mal sein soziales Verhalten überdenken. Status sollte in der, zur Freizeit und vergnügen angedachten WoW Welt keine Rolle spielen, sondern einzig und allein der Spaß. Ansonsten versucht ihr dinge aus dem RL in dieses Spiel zu bringen und damit zu kompensieren, welches die Ernsthaftigkeit mit der manche Leute in diesen Spiel anzutreffen sind , bestätigt. Für manche scheint es wirklich schon an Arbeit zu grenzen und nicht an Spaß und da kann man dann nur zurückgeben, das ihr die jenigen seit die anscheinend mal eine Pause brauchen um wieder Boden  unter den Füssen zu bekommen. 
Jeder der das nicht versteht scheint mittlerweile schon zu der stark wachsenden Gruppe der WoW Prolls zu gehören und ist wegen seiner Sucht und anscheinenden Minderwertigkeits komplexen, leider nur noch zu bedauern, aber trauriger weise nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Spellman (19. Juni 2009)

@RoA Legende: Jupp.. Spiele ohne Erfolgserlebnisse sind auch der Hit.. natürlich sollte man sowas NIEEEE anstreben, besser als jemand anderes zu sein.. pfui, wie kann man nur.
Und 99% der Leute haben nunmal einen normalen Job, wo nicht die Möglichkeit besteht, sich von der Masse abzuheben.
Also wieso sollte man dies dann nicht über sein Hobby erreichen dürfen.

Und ob dies nun im RL oder virtuell stattfindet macht irgendwie keinen Unterschied...


----------



## szene333 (19. Juni 2009)

Canardo schrieb:


> Den Casuals ist es zu verdanken das WoW auf dem derzeitigen Niveau überhaupt stattfinden kann. Denn umgekehrt könnten die ja auch fordern das für den "Progamercontent" nur 10 % der Entwicklerressourcen bereitgestellt wird, da die Pros ja als Minderheit auch nur entsprechend wenig Einnahmen bringen.



Das sehe ich etwas anders. Den "alten Hasen", die seit release spielen ist es zu verdanken, dass WOW so erfolgreich geworden ist.


----------



## hardrain86 (19. Juni 2009)

S_PePe schrieb:


> Habe auch nicht alle Seiten vollständig gelesen, wird ja laufend mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bis zum abschnitt mit dem ende erlernen udn umsetzen habe ich gelesen.....
ich muß sagen bullshit ich bin einer davon der nicht viel zeit hat udn schaffe ein paar heros am tag und dazu noch einen angefangen raiod und den nächsten tag eben schnell clear (naxx z.b.)
also die bosstaktiken sind nicht schwer zu verstehen wer sowas sagt omg kp.....
und direkt zu sagen casuals schaffens nicht so schnell oder verstehen die taktiken nicht oder nicht so schnell .....  -,-*
nehm dich bitte ein bisschen genauer was die mehrzahl betrifft oder lass es sein casuals heißt nicht:

keine zeit,kein verständnis,schaffen nix.....


also erstmal wissen wovon man redet oder du weißt es nur von dir.....


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Nur mal eines: du vergleichst hier WOW ständig mit Arbeit/arbeiten. *DAS IST ES ABER NICHT !*


Keine Ahnung warum sich so viele an dem Begriff Arbeit aufhängen.

Dann vergleichen wir's halt mit dem Angeln.
Man setzt sich hin, hat die passende Ausrüstung dabei (Equip), weiß welche Fische da so rumschwimmen und mit welchem Köder man arbeiten sollte (Skill), hat genug Bier und belegte Brote dabei dabei (Bufffood/Flasks) und freut sich darauf möglicherweise mit einem ganz dicken Fisch nach Hause kommen zu können (Epicteil als Belohnung).
Nun kommt aber irgendeine Pappnase daher und schmeißt einfach eine Dynamitstange in den See und greift fröhlich Fische ab.
Das ist halt einfach unsportlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tjialda (19. Juni 2009)

Ich gehörte auch zu den sogenannten Casuals,habe mir den Patch 3.1 jetzt ein wenig angeschaut und bin dann gestern zu dem Entschluß gelangt,dass ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf diesen "Einheitsshice" hab.
Kurz und schmerzlos meine Chars gelöscht und WoW den Rücken gekehrt.

Pre Bc und auch Bc boten noch Herrausforderungen,Spaß und Abwechslung (rare Rezepte farmen z.B.)
das ist einfach alles nicht mehr gegeben und selbst ein Casual-Spieler hat auf die Art von Spiel einfach kein Lust mehr.


----------



## Jeedai (19. Juni 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich arbeite jeden Tag von 10-19 Uhr ... kein Raid auf unserem Server startet so spät was es für nicht möglich macht zu raiden ... darum kann ich nur hin und wieder heroics machen und freue mich wenn ich dadurch Marken erhalte um auch an gutes Equip zu kommen
> 
> ich zahle meine 13 Euro genau so wie die Pro Gamer ... warum soll ich auf meinen Spass, mein Equip und Teile des Contents verzichten ...



Bla lachhaft.. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du in deiner Gilde mit dem Raidleiter irgendwas ausmachen kann. Hallo bei uns Kommen Spieler oder Spielerinnen um 20 Uhr von Arbeit und können noch 2 Std raiden. Abgesehen davon finden auch mal Raids am Wochenende statt.

Was für einen Spaß Oo Du siehst ja laut deiner Aussage nicht mal diese Ini oder einen der Bosse davon. Das ist in meinen Augen nen Widerspruch. Auf was verzichten, was du nicht mal gesehen hast... Du beklagst die leute die irgnedwo in Dala posen, doch meines Erachtens willst du im Endeffekt nur das selbe.. Oder wozu brauchst du die Items ? Um noch leichter durch Heros zu farmen, wie du ohnehin schon tust. ?

Dies scheinheilige Doppelmoral, Leute dafür zu verurteilen, dass sie einfach mehr Zeit investieren und ihnen gewisse Sachen nicht gönnen, ist einfach lächerlich.

Best regards


----------



## RoA Legende (19. Juni 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Macht nen "Pro" Server und nen Casual Server, ganz einfache Lösung.





das gibt aber dann das problem das sich 99% der uldu raider für pros halten aber dann auf einen "proserver" merken würden wie ihr skill wirklich ist. 

wir sind dann wieder bei thekenfussballer die so zeitintensiv trainieren, wie manschaften, welche  um den championsleaguetitel spielen. 



mfg


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Macht nen "Pro" Server und nen Casual Server, ganz einfache Lösung.


Gibbet doch schon.
Auf diesen Casual-Servern kann jeder jedes Equip haben, kann jede Ini sehen, die er möchte und kostenfrei sind sie meist auch noch...

Zugegeben: Mehr Bugs und Content kommt erst später, aber hey, irgendeinen Haken hat die Sache ja immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (19. Juni 2009)

locke82 schrieb:


> nein. finde ich nicht. ich hab meine arbeit, meine freunde, meine bude ist immer gut aufgeräumt, meine wäsche ist gewaschen, mein papierkram erledigt, ich gehe am wochenende gerne mal weg oder koche ab und zu mit meinem onkel. wow ist mein hobby. und ich nutze jede freie minute dafür, OHNE mein rl zu gefärden.



Nach eigener Aussage spielst Du 6 Stunden am Tag. 

Mal eine Annahme 6 Stunden Schule/2 Stunden Hausaufgaben/üben oder 8 Stunden Arbeit.

2 Stunden für Essen/waschen

8 Stunden Schlaf (also ich brauche die  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

1 Stunde Fahrtwege (ist in der Regel niedrig)

6 Stunden WOW 
----------------------------------------------------
Summe 25 !  (also mein Tag hat 24 Stunden)

Wann bitte ist da Zeit für Freunde und anderes bitte ?

Wer 6 Stunden am Tag im Schnitt WOW zockt (deine Aussage) sollte mal zum Suchtberater.

Und hier nicht so einen Müll posten....


----------



## Shintuargar (19. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nö, für einige Klassen gab es auf den beiden Slots eh bessere Craftables.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mag sein, aber man kann sich auch nach den Änderungen bezüglich der Marken nicht optimal damit ausstatten. In Raids droppen meistens Items, die einen Tick besser sind als die Sachen, die man vom Händler bekommen kann. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Klasse an, klar. Aber manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass viele denken Blizzard hat vor alle Nichtraider mit dem selben Gear zu versorgen, welches die aktiven Raider zur Zeit tragen. Was ja nun nicht der Fall ist. Und wie gesagt, ich finde sogar Blizzard hat die Sache mit den Marken ggü. BC verschärft. Als es nur eine Sorte Marken gab, konntest du dich überall mit Marken eindecken (besonders Karazhan, jedesmal 12 Marken in maximal drei Stunden) und sofort die Items kaufen, sobald es möglich war. Patchtag, zum Händler, einkaufen. Und ich hatte plötzlich Items mit unterem Sunwell Niveau, ohne nur einen Fuß in die Instanz gesetzt zu haben. Am Tag als die Instanz eingeführt wurde (bzw. die Händler freigequestet wurden). War das wirklich besser?



> Da gab es auch Leute, die den halben Raid über im Folgemodus verbrachten, etc.
> Bei 40 Leuten ist es wesentlich leichter mal eben irgendwelche Leute mitzuschleifen als bei 10/25 Leuten.



Ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass man neue da durchschleifen musste, obwohl der Rest dazu nach fast einem Jahr und wenigen Monaten wöchentlich MC (bei uns war es tatsächlich so) keine Lust mehr dazu hatte. Und ich möchte Yogg-Saron im 25er noch legen (der einzige der mir im T8/8,5 Content noch fehlt) und bin dankbar, dass wir nicht in Naxx rumrennen müssen um Nachzügler auszustatten. Klar, im Notfall wäre ich auch dabei, aber es ist kein Muss mehr. Sobald der T9-Content da ist (wobei ich noch nicht mal sicher bin, dass das Argentumkolosseum bereits T9 Content sein wird, für T9 tippe ich eher auf eine bei Gundrak), würde die Schere ja noch größer werden für Leute, die rerolled haben oder erst 80 geworden sind. Klar, worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. Juni 2009)

Irgendwann kommt es eh das jeder Frisch 80er zu Lvl 80 ein komplettes T Set Wahlweise T7 oder T8 im Briefkasten hat damit er die Heroinis und Raidinstanzen  gleich unswicher machen kann ohne sich das zu verdienen.. Zu Bc Zeiten hatte Hero noch ne Bedeutung .. Wenn Ich nur an TDM denke... Aber nja Blizz macht eh was die wollen von daher..


----------



## Dread01 (19. Juni 2009)

Was sich mir nicht erschliessen will:
welches Problem hat der TE und Konsorten denn mit dem Aufwerten der Marken sowie HC´s und dem aussterben von Nax(aka lootmas) ?

Oder gehts nur darum das der virtuelle Pimmel damit abgewertet wird weil auf einmal jeder mit Ulduar Equip rumläuft ?
Ich denke das eine Casual-Raidgrp in der neuen (T9) Instanz troz Ulduar Equip nicht recht weit kommen wird - somit haben die Pro-Gamer immer die Nase vorne in sachen Equip.

Und wenn die Pro´s so gut sind, haben sie die Erolge und somit auch, die Sie auszeichnenden Drachen.
Was bleibt ist die Frage: was konkret wird angeprangert ausser evtl. das eigene Ego 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (19. Juni 2009)

Lieber TE, liebe Buffed-Poster.

Ich spiele seit der Beta vom UR-WoW.
Im Classic-WoW hab ich 6 Tage die Woche geraidet und hatte mit meiner Gilde AQ40 clear - sowie Naxx40 bis Kael.
Zu BC habe ich getwinkt, weil mir das große Raiden zu Zeitintensiv wurde. Ich hatte insgesamt 13 70er. 5 davon Episch equiped, weil meine Reallifegilde Kara auf Farmstatus hatte und ich immer mit nem andren Char mitgelaufen bin. 1x wöchentlich - sonntags.

Zu WotLk habe ich meinen Account verkauft.
Vor 3 Monaten habe ich mir einen neuen Account erstellt - und wo ich früher für nen 70er/80er 2-3 Wochen gebraucht habe, ist meine Schamanin nach 3 Monaten erst auf 78.

Daran seht ihr dass ich ne Casual bin. Ich spiele nur unter der Woche, und da nur ne Zeit lang abends nach der Arbeit - wenn nix andres zutun ist.
__

Selbst ich unterschreibe den Beitrag vom TE.
Ich habe WoW in allen Varianten miterlebt. Und von Patch zu Patch wurde das Spiel schlechter.
Ich persönlich hätte nie und nimmer Zeit mir T8 zu holen. Aber ich bin es anderen auch nicht neidisch.
Ich werde niemals einen von den schönen 310%-Protodrachen bekommen - aber dafür kann ich deren Seltenheit am Server genießen.
__

Was hat WoW schlechter gemacht?

1)Das Rauspatchen der Raritäten. Früher war das Baronmount ein Hingucker. Heute sieht man es in Dalaran an jedem 10ten Charakter weil mans alleine 1:100 farmen kann. Es ist "normal" geworden.

2)Das Reduzieren der EP pro Level. Früher hat man Bis Darroheim durchgequestet. Heute kennen Neulinge nichtmal mehr den Namen. 70% der Questgegenden werden übersprungen, weil man im Null komma Nichts ein zu hohes Level hat.

3)Das extreme Reduzieren der EP von 58 auf 70. Höllenfeuerhalbinsel durchquesten, Nagrand durchquesten und man ist 70.

4)Dual-Spec. Jeder würfelt auf alles. Gestern hat unserem Kriegertank ein Healpala ein Tankschwert weggewürfelt. Auf die Frage "warum?" kam ein "falls ich mal umspecce".

5)Mammuts. Ein Mammut + ein Portal = ein großes Problem.

6)Der Müll aus den TCGs. Der Blizzardbär is ja maln witz oder? Die können doch nicht in ein RPG einen Bären einbaun der nen Murloc mit Blizzardflagge trägt? Das is ja mal komplett unpassend. Gleich wie der Spektraltiger. Der Kriegsbär. Die Netherrakete. Die kosten keine Anstrengung - die kosten ein paar hundert Euro.

7)Das Einführen der Blutelfen, sowie das einführen von Hordepala und Allyschami. Es passt einfach nicht. Auch wenn die Klassen beide toll sind und es anders nichtmehr gehen würde.

8)Das überpatchen der Klassen. Vergelter sind op. Dks sind op. Healdudus sind op. Immer is irgendwas op. Und mittlerweile nicht nur im PvP, sondern auch im PvE. 5 Vergelter > Mage,Hexer,Jäger,Fury und Schurke. Das is traurig.

...

Da geht’s nicht um "die bekommen alles nachgeworfen mimimi.
Da geht’s darum dass WoW langweilig wird...
Und von Patch zu Patch wird’s schlimmer.


----------



## ikarus275 (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Ihr verliert euren Stolz und euren Status als jemand, der sich viel mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt und seine klasse beherrscht.



Falls du das nicht in besoffenen Zustand geschrieben hast, hast du immerhin schonmal mein Beileid.

Scheint eher so, als wenn du jemand wärst der sich ZUVIEL mit diesem Spiel auseinandersetzt.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (19. Juni 2009)

Naja, der Patch wird wohl nicht den Untergang von WoW bedeuten, es ist nur der Anfang vom Ende...


----------



## Rainaar (19. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Edit: Heydu, gz zum Fullquote und *zur weiterhin übergroßen Sig.*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S_PePe (19. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> bis zum abschnitt mit dem ende erlernen udn umsetzen habe ich gelesen.....
> ich muß sagen bullshit ich bin einer davon der nicht viel zeit hat udn schaffe ein paar heros am tag und dazu noch einen angefangen raiod und den nächsten tag eben schnell clear (naxx z.b.)
> also die bosstaktiken sind nicht schwer zu verstehen wer sowas sagt omg kp.....
> und direkt zu sagen casuals schaffens nicht so schnell oder verstehen die taktiken nicht oder nicht so schnell .....  -,-*
> ...



Junge Junge Junge, da wollte sich aber einer angegriffen fühlen! Ja ich betrachte mich auch als Casual, ja ich raide erfolgreich Naxx und Ulduar in den 10ner Versionen, auch wenn wir Ulduar noch nicht so weit sind. Das was ich damit sagen wollte ist nicht, dass Casuals kein Verständnis von dem Spiel haben können, sondern lediglich etwas länger für den Content brauchen! Less mal richtig! 
Ich wette jetz hier, dass es ausreichend Gelegenehitsspieler gibt, die maximal 2-3 Heros und vielleicht nen halben Raid pro Woche hinbekommen! Genau diese werden unter Garantie eine ganze Weile brauchen, um die ach so schlimmen Markenitems zu ergattern oder gar in Ulduar erfolgreich zu sein, denn dazu benötigen sia ja erstmal die Ausrüstung! 
Und das sie länger brauchen die Taktiken zu verstehen war vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, aber ich wette ebenfalls, dass die Hardcore Gamer da draussen weniger Zeit brauchen für die Umsetzung der Taktiken, einfach deshalb, weil sie deutlich mehr Spielpraxis haben und im Team gut funktionieren. Casuals haben häufig wechselnde Raidmitglieder, wo das Zusammenspiel längst nicht immer auf anhib gelingt.


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> ----------------------------------------------------
> Summe 25 !  (also mein Tag hat 24 Stunden)
> 
> Wann bitte ist da Zeit für Freunde und anderes bitte ?
> ...


a) Nicht jeder Mensch braucht 8 Stunden Schlaf. Mir reichen zum Beispiel 5-6 Stunden.
b) Die Zauberworte hab ich mal markiert. Am Wochenende fallen Schule/Hausaufgeban/Arbeit wohl meist weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shintuargar schrieb:


> Sobald der T9-Content da ist (wobei ich noch nicht mal sicher bin, dass das Argentumkolosseum bereits T9 Content sein wird, für T9 tippe ich eher auf eine bei Gundrak), würde die Schere ja noch größer werden für Leute, die rerolled haben oder erst 80 geworden sind. Klar, worauf ich hinaus will?


Und was ist dagegen zu sagen?
Daß "Neue" dann mal eben durchgeschleift werden, das ist völlig normal und war schon immer so.
Daß man sich T-Teile kaufen kann, das war ebenfalls schon immer so.
Daß man sich aber T-Teile so schnell besorgen kann, wie dies mit dem nächsten Patch möglich sein wird... das ist eine Entwicklung, die mir überhaupt nicht gefällt...

Edit:
@Belphega: Kann Deinen Post nur unterschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (19. Juni 2009)

Grundsätzlich gilt ja eigentlich immer und überall: Jeder wie er mag!^^

Die 2 Meinungen werden sich ja doch nicht ändern auch wenn hier im Grobschnitt sogar sachlich debattiert wird.
Letztendlich muss ich eine Aussage die hier irgendwo im Thread mal getroffen wurde voll und ganz auch als meine Ansicht Kund tun.

Im Kern war die Aussage, das es Tatsache ist, das man ohne entsprechend Umfangreiche Gilde, dem Zeitaufwand der nötig ist um in einer Raidgilde bleiben zu können und eben dem Equip, man nicht in die Raidanlagen genommen wird. Jemand der auf sowiso meist qualitativ schlechtere RandomRaid`s angewiesen ist, ohne Equipment wird nicht mitgenommen. Ist Fakt. Natürlich scherrt das die meisten die diese Problematik nicht haben nicht, aber darum gehts ja nicht ob es euch interessiert. Dieser Grund ist einer, der solche Änderungen rechtfertigt. Alleine nur deswegen, weil sich ohne Erleichterung in diesem Bezug, das Problem nicht lösen lässt. 

Wenn jetzt jemand sagt:"Aber die mangelnde Motivation ist dann mein Problem und wer löst das?" Der weiss eigentlich auch selbst, dass er trotzdem weiterspielt und eine neue Motivation finden wird. Weil trotz Equipment der Content noch nicht gespielt ist. Und das nächste AddOn kommt bestimmt und alle "Pro`s" wie Ihr da seid, werdet wieder vor der Kiste hängen um euch selbst den Satus zuschreiben zu können über alles und jedes genauestens Bescheid zu wissen. Und wenns nur deswegen ist um einmal bei der Frage in einer Normalen oder Hero oder Raid Ini sagen oder wenigstens sich denken zu können "Oh LoL , er kennt den Boss nich! So ein knub!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich schliesse mich da nicht aus, wenigstens denken tu ich das häufig^^

gruß


----------



## Genickbruch (19. Juni 2009)

Ich stimme dem  TE voll und ganz zu. 
Trotzdem sollten alle nicht vergessen es ist ein Spiel. OMG oder schon der RL-Ersatz für so einige Vorposter?
Zerfleischt Euch verbal oder auch nicht,  es wird sich daran auch nichts änderen, dass Blizz das durchsetzt was die wollen.  Mehr Casuals, mehr Knete....!


----------



## Belphega (19. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Edit:
> @Belphega: Kann Deinen Post nur unterschreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke (:


----------



## Phystikia (19. Juni 2009)

Ich bin selbst kein 24/7 Hardcore- Raider und wipe mich derzeit gemütlich durch Ulduar 10, freue mich über jeden neuen Boss der down ist und denke noch nichtmal an Ulduar 25. Mir geht es nicht nur um Loot und Marken, auch wenn das natürlich den Spielspaß zusätzlich erhöht^^
Dennoch kann ich die Leute verstehen, die weiter sind und sich das momentan hart erarbeiten. Ich finde auch, dass es Leuten, die eventuell noch keine Raidinstanz von innen gesehen haben (denn selbst Naxx ist für Neueinsteiger/ Twinks dann nicht mehr nötig) deutlich zu einfach gemacht wird. Zu einfach damit, ein ähnliches Level zu erreichen, wie diejenigen, die viel Mühe investieren momentan, und sei es auch nur zweimal pro Woche. Ein ähnliches Level deswegen, weil es für die Marken eben nicht ein komplettes Equip zu kaufen gibt, sondern nur einzelne Teile. Dadurch werden sich immer noch diejenigen abheben, die wirklich Wochen in Ulduar verbracht haben, das sollte man nicht vergessen. Trotzdem irgendwo ein Schlag ins Gesicht, selbst für "Casual- Raider"...
Allerdings finde ich durchaus, dass man den viel gescholtenen "Casuals", zu denen ich mich selbst eigentlich auch zählen muss, insofern entgegenkommen könnte, dass Embleme des Heldentums abgeschafft werden und für jede (Raid-) Instanz die bisher erhältlichen Marken quasi eine Stufe angehoben werden. Aber was ich partout nicht verstehen kann, ist wieso die ab Patch höchsten Marken, die des Triumphs, für eine einfache 5er Hero- Daily erhältlich sein sollen...
Natürlich will Blizzard nicht, dass keiner mehr die liebevoll entwickelten Heros besucht, und man kann ja durchaus auch einen besseren Anreiz geben, aber das was geplant ist, wirkt schon sehr übertrieben. Abgesehen davon dass, sollte das so live gehen, erst einmal das Problem der überfüllten Instanzserver gelöst werden sollte, sonst ist das Geheule dann erst recht groß...
Nur meine unqualifizierte Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacksmurf (19. Juni 2009)

Ja...durch die hunderten von Emblemen machen sie die Hero inis immer uninterresanter...wenn ich gruppe für hero such kommts mir vor als würd ich Gruppe für mein lvl 50er twink suchen der BRT will :<


----------



## cazimir (19. Juni 2009)

Wenn man es sich genau durch den Kopf gehen lässt, ist es doch auch nicht anders als in BC, nur dass man nicht mehr durch dauerhaftes 5erHero/Kara(hier Naxx) farmen an die ganzen hardcore imba pwner Items für Marken rankommt. Also sollte es dir doch zu Gute kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naxx wird trotzdem nicht aussterben. Je mehr eq, desto schneller kann man durchrennen. Und wer nimmt nicht gerne die riesige Anzahl an Marken mit, wenn er innerhalb von 2-3H da durchrennen kann?

Es ist vollkommen normal, dass alte Items an Wert verlieren. Oder würdest du  12k€ für nen Golf3 bezahlen, wenn du für 15k€ nen Golf5 bekommen kannst?

Es ist auch normal und keinesfalls *unfair*, dass die jetzigen Twinks einfach an Sachen rankommen, als du vor einiger Zeit. Oder ist es den Steinzeitmenschen gegenüber unfair, dass wir Strom haben?

Kommt mal von eurer kurzsichtigen und egoistischen "ich bin der König" Position runter. Das was ihr hier erlebt nennt man Fortschritt und es ist allgegenwärtig.


----------



## kurnthewar (19. Juni 2009)

ich sehe den vorteil darin das ich net mehr soviel zeit reinstecken muss.

zur not geht auch noch den twink schön dadurch zu equipen.

das beste ist ich habe mehr zeit für andere sachen.

aion zocken oder so :


----------



## Teldriir (19. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir die ersten 3 Seiten durchgelesen. Ich habe bereits gestern Abend von diesen News erfahren und bin mit Bauchschmerzen ins Bett gegangen. 
Da ich ein Spieler der ersten Vanilla-Zeit bin bin ich einfach nur traurig, was aus dem Wort "Epic" geworden ist. Nicht nur, dass Blizzard die Ini´s viel viel zu schnell hintereinander rausbringt (man bedenke den Legendary-Hammer in Ulduar. Wer soll den denn jetzt bekommen, wenn Ulduar quasi aus der Mode ist), jetzt gibt es die Marken, die Beiwerk für besondere Leistungen im 25er Raid sind, für eine 5er Ini, die wie wir alle wissen, mit dem Kopf auf der Tastatur liegend zu bewältigen ist. Ich hätte kein Wort gesagt, hätte man die jetzigen Hero-Marken rausgenommen und komplett durch 25er Marken ersetzt. Dazu ein Tausch-System von sagen wir 5:1 für Embleme der Eroberung, so dass man sich diese Marken zumindest verdienen kann. 
Ich bin wahrlich niemand, der oft spielt und komme in der Woche mal für eine Stunde on, wenn keiner der 3 Raidabende ist. Ich habe Ulduar nichtmal clear und die nächste Ini ist in der Pipeline. Das macht doch so keinen Spaß oder?
Und ich hatte gehofft, dass die breite Masse von sowohl Progamern als auch Casuals wie mir hinter dieser Meinung stehen um das noch verhindern zu können. Aber wo ich die Meinungen einiger hier gesehen habe war ich schockiert.
Ich habe an diejenigen eine Frage: Macht es euch wirklich Spaß, wenn ihr Equip so hinterher geschmissen bekommt? Spielt ihr das Spiel hier nicht auch um euch zu freuen, wenn ihr einen Encounter legt und dieser euch mit Equip belohnt? Das fällt doch hier weg. Ihr kriegt dann alles für lau. Um mal zum oft zitierten Fußball zu schwenken: Spielt ihr gern Fußball, wenn ihr mit 11 Mann gegen 3 Mann antretet und so leicht gewinnt? Euch fordert doch nix mehr. 
So long. Flames bitte jetzt.


----------



## Shintuargar (19. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Daß "Neue" dann mal eben durchgeschleift werden, das ist völlig normal und war schon immer so.
> Daß man sich T-Teile kaufen kann, das war ebenfalls schon immer so.
> Daß man sich aber T-Teile so schnell besorgen kann, wie dies mit dem nächsten Patch möglich sein wird... das ist eine Entwicklung, die mir überhaupt nicht gefällt...



Weil es immer so war muss es aber nicht zwangsläufig immer so bleiben. Und wir reden hier gerade von zwei(!) T-Setteilen. Der Ottonormalraider wird auf den anderen Slots immer noch besser ausgestattet sein. Die besten Markenitems (Triumphmarken) werden auch für den gewöhnlichen Heroicspieler noch bissel Aufwand bedeuten, da es anscheinend pro Heroic-Daily nur zwei gibt. Und wie die Preise für ein Teil aussehen, ist ja auch noch nicht abzusehen.

Aber hey, niemand von uns wird gezwungen das mitzumachen. Ich bin (noch) zufrieden mit dem Spiel, wobei ich mir eine PvP-Überarbeitung wünschen würde. Wenn AION kommt, werde ich das auch mal anspielen und wenn mich das mehr anspricht als WoW zur Zeit, dann wird mein Account auf Eis gelegt oder meine Onlinezeiten in Azeroth zurückgeschraubt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imanewbie (19. Juni 2009)

Ich mag zar einige Änderungen auch nicht anderererseits begrüße ich das lev 19 problem, was wie ich finde perfekt gelöst wurde.

Zum Content: Zwar kenne ich mich noch nicht ganz mit dem kommenden Markenwirwar aus aber ich finde es nicht so schlimm, dann kann sich halt n casual in 20 hero runs oder naxx runs mal schnell t8.5 holen na und den Spass bei den Ulduar-Bossen hatten trozdem wir. Vielleicht is bei ihm nie t8.5 gedropped und so hat er auch eine gute möglichkeit sie sich zu holen (Insgesammt wird der eigenen Raid einfach schneller ausgestattet, man muss nicht mehr 20-30mal naxx rennen um die Leute zu equipen).

Was ich nur hoffe wenn dann die flut au Ulduar richtig los geht das die Bosse nicht noch weiter generft werden, es sollte ein gewissen niveau beibehalten werden, ansonsten hat man ja keine Herausvorderung mehr. 

mfg


----------



## Prizzy (19. Juni 2009)

Canardo schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich versteh nicht was das Geweine um die Ausrüstung, die ja jetzt jedem zugänglich wird, eigentlich soll.
> Die Hauptsache an dem Spiel sollte es doch sein das man Spass dran hat die Bosse zu legen und nicht das Aufgeilen daran das man jetzt als einziger oder erster Spieler des Servers den "Käsehobel der Verdrieslichkeit" sein eigen zu nennen. Ich sehe die Ausrüstung eben weniger als Belohnung sondern viel mehr als Arbeitsgerät meines Chars und da muss ich sagen gönn ich jedem das er einigermassen passabel dasteht.
> Und warum sollten sich sich Casuals damit begnügen nur die ersten Instanzen des neuen Kontinents zu sehen ? Den Casuals ist es zu verdanken das WoW auf dem derzeitigen Niveau überhaupt stattfinden kann. Denn umgekehrt könnten die ja auch fordern das für den "Progamercontent" nur 10 % der Entwicklerressourcen bereitgestellt wird, da die Pros ja als Minderheit auch nur entsprechend wenig Einnahmen bringen.
> Allerdings geb ich dir Recht damit das die Klassen immer mehr zu einem Einheitsbrei verkommen. Wenn das so weitergeht haben wir bald Schurken in Plattenrüstung die auf Zaubermachtitems Bedarf würfeln.



Sehe ich auch so .. /signed

Die Leute, die sich bei jeder Änderung immer so aufregen, sollten sich vielleicht mal folgende 4 Fragen stellen:

1) Warum regt es mich eigentlich auf, wenn viele andere Spieler auch Ulduar/high content raiden können ? Die stören doch gar nicht, da sie in einer anderen Instanz sind, zudem steht für Raids ein breiterer, entsprechend ausgestatteter Spielerpool zur Verfügung, was doch gut ist, oder ?

2) Warum regt es mich eigentlich auf, wenn ein anderer Spieler auch ein Item/Mount/Achievement etc. hat, welches ich selbst durch (hoffentlich viel Spaß) schon seit einiger Zeit besitze ?

3) Da es eigentlich ein Online-Spiel ist, das virtuell Leute aus verschiedenen Ländern oder Städten zusammenbringen kann, um gemeinsam Spaß am Spiel zu haben: warum habe ich dabei keinen Spaß und muß mich immer aufregen, wenn Blizzard irgendetwas am Spiel ändert ?

4) Wenn mich das immer so aufregt, warum spiele ich eigentlich noch WoW ?

don't take yourself too serious & have fun


----------



## Domalias (19. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Lieber TE, liebe Buffed-Poster.
> 
> Ich spiele seit der Beta vom UR-WoW.
> Im Classic-WoW hab ich 6 Tage die Woche geraidet und hatte mit meiner Gilde AQ40 clear - sowie Naxx40 bis Kael.
> ...



Dann hööööööööööööööööööörrrrrrrr aaaauuuuffffffffffffffffff zuuu spielen mit WoW.Dann ist dior auch nicht mehr langweilig.


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

cazimir schrieb:


> Kommt mal von eurer kurzsichtigen und egoistischen "ich bin der König" Position runter. Das was ihr hier erlebt nennt man Fortschritt und es ist allgegenwärtig.


Woran machst Du das fest?
Ist jede Entwicklung ein Fortschritt?
Wenn die Kriminalitätsrate wächst, dann ist das eine Entwicklung in der Gesellschaft. Ist das darum Fortschritt?
Und ist Fortschritt generell immer etwas positives?


----------



## Domalias (19. Juni 2009)

...............

4) Wenn mich das immer so aufregt, warum spiele ich eigentlich noch WoW ?

don't take yourself too serious & have fun
[/quote]


Danke. . . .


----------



## Lord Nazgul (19. Juni 2009)

Ach, machste dich mit dem Thema auch hier breit ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juni 2009)

Ganz erhlich vermisse ich BC okay das der große Boss nerf war schon lächerlich aber egal.
-Pre-Bc leider noch nicht gespielt.
-BC kurz nach dem erscheinen angefangen.(8Monate gebraucht bis zum ersten 70er, ja is vllt. lang aber war mein erster Char)
-Wotlk hat bei mir 4 Monate gedauert bis ich 80 war aber nur weil ich 3 1/2 Monate nicht gespielt habe.(warum wegen Wotlk)

So wer hier jetzt sagt Casuals haben das Selbe Eq verdient wie Hadcore Spieler dem könnt ich gegen den Hinterkopf schlagen.Okay man geht mit irgendeiner rnd. Gruppe Naxx ist fast voll Eq wenn man  Glück hat -.- egal welcher skill oder welche Klasse.Natürlich ist es "Arbeit" sich das Eq zu erfarmen (ein bsp. Ein freund von mir der wirklich noch sehr schlecht ist vom spiel her, da er noch nicht zu lang spielt, hat 3x7.5teile und 2xt8 teile und war noch nicht mal in Ulduar).

Naja zurück zu BC (Auf unserem Server) hatten 7-8 Gilden die T6 Instanzen clear und vllt. 2 SWP. Man war noch Stolz drauf einen Boss zu besiegen und musste sich keine kommentare anhören wie  OH SCHEIZ BOSS SCHON WIEDER NICHT MEINE WAFFE man war froh wenn man ihn down hatte und war wirklich stolz auf einen Firstkill und das was man ereicht hat. PvP genau so ich fand es beeindruckent wenn vor mir ein Arena player mit seinem Arena-Drachen stand(wies jetzt aus brauch ich nicht zu erwähnen).

und falls jetzt noch ein kommentar kommt von wegen dann spiels halt nicht. Ich spiele kaum noch, Raids ein bischen Arena und das wars schon.

Ps. Das ist meine Meinug jeder kann was anders Denken Fühlen Sagen.

Mfg Germane


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> 
> ...




Genau meine Meinung

Und ich möchte nicht wie früher mal ein halbes Jahr mit ein und der selben Aufgabe verbringen nur um an ein tolles Item zu bekommen.Wäre das immer noch so würde ich schon lang mein Acc kündigen.
Euch Hardcore Gamern ist alles immer zu leicht und nicht kompliziert genug.....

Wenn ich mich zum beispiel an diese blöde Schlüsselquest für Karazhan erinnere wird mir schlecht.

So wie es ist,ist es gut.


----------



## Makuma (19. Juni 2009)

Prequest !!!

Mit dieser alten (aber bewährten) Methode würde man zumindest die Twinkplage eindämmen.

Ich wünsche mir solche aufwendigen Pre-Quests wie z.B. Ony-Pre (Horde) oder von mir aus auch Kara-Pre zurück.
Von mir aus könnten diese auch deutlich umfangreicher sein, solange sie gut gemacht sind und mal wieder bisschen was von der Story erzählen.
Ich hab den Eindruck dass mittlerweile 95% der Leute nicht einmal wissen dass das Warcraft-Universum aus mehr als lila Teilen besteht. Schade eigentlich.
Und nein, ich bin kein "RP-Freak" sondern ich finde es einfach spannend auch die Hintergrundgeschichte von bedeutenden Personen/Bossen der WoW-Geschichte zumindest ansatzweise zu verfolgen und somit das Spielerlebnis zu vertiefen.

btt:

Die alten Hasen kennen noch das Gefühl wenn nach endlosen Wipes, Unmengen an Repkosten/Food usw ein knackiger Boss nach vielen Wochen endlich liegt! 40 Mann schrein und jubeln im TS! Das Killpic sieht nicht aus wie Kraut und Rüben, sondern jeder stellte sich vernünftig auf weil es auch eine Art Erinnerungstück ist dass man sich auch nach Jahren gern mal wieder anschaut.
Wie sieht die Sache heute aus? Spätestens nach einer Stunde wipen hat die Hälfte des Raides schon keine Lust mehr und dementsprechend tendiert die Konzentration gegen Null. In Random-Raids leaven die ersten sowieso schon nach 3 wipes und bis Ersatz gefunden ist müssen zuuuuufällig andere auch afk Oma baden oder Sonstiges.
Solche unzuverlässigen itemgeile Leute sollte der Zugang zu High-End Gear ganz einfach verwehrt bleiben. Wer nicht bereit ist etwas dafür zu tun sollte leer ausgehn. In allen Bereichen des Lebens, bei Hobbys und auch in vielen andern Games erreicht man eben nur was über entsprechende Leistung.

Die Sache mit den Marken ist mir persönlich eigentlich wayne, weil man mit gutem Raid zur Zeit eh schon sein Gear "voll" hat bevor man sein 2. t 8,5 item für marken kaufen könnte. (DKP-System und entsprechende Raidbeteiligung natürlich vorausgesetzt)
Naja, mir solls egal sein, bin eh nur noch zu Raids on, genieße mein RL und wenn ich ein Spiel spielen will das mir Spaß macht spiel ich Warhammer :-)


----------



## Belphega (19. Juni 2009)

Das was ich doof finde hat nix mit Equipment zutun.
Das Equipment ist sowiso komplett unwichtig - außer man will noch mehr Bosse legen und noch bessres Equip farmen. Zum nächsten Addon ist es sowiso wieder "Crap".

Mit meiner Schami queste ich lieber alle Quests durch.
Ich sammel mir die alten T-Sets (mein T1 ist seit gestern voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis auf Armschienen)
Ich farm lieber Ruf bei den Fraktionen und genieße es, ihre Wappenröcke, Titel und Reittiere präsentieren zu können.
Ich farm mir lieber Gold um mir noch mehr Dinge zu kaufen die beständig bleiben. Kein Equipment - sondern Dinge wie Rezepte, Reittiere, HAustiere,.. ich farme sogar seltene Haustiere. Einmal die Woche ne halbe Stunde oder so. Deshalb hab ich nun auch den Grimmlingflitzer und den Dunkelwelpling.

Ich zieh lieber unsere Gildentwinks durch ne Ini, sehe zu wie sie sich freuen und vorrankommen - als dass ich mich nen Abend lang durch Ulduar zwänge um mir Repkosten und vllt ein Equipmentteil zu farmen dass in nem halben Jahr wieder beim Händler liegt.
__

Das Problem das ich jetzt hab ist aber, dass Blizzard diese ganzen Dinge vernachlässigt.
Man levelt mittlerweile auch ohne 3fach-EP so schnell, dass man kaum die Berufe mitskillen kann.
In Dalaran kann man auf Blutkessel kaum angeln, weil alle von 1 auf 450 Skillen um gleichzeitig 5 Erfolge zu ergattern. Man kann keinen Netherdrachen mehr farmen, weil man in die Mine geht, und da ein 80er Hexer drin steht der die gesamte Höhle pullt und tötet. Und dann steht man da..

Ich hab in den letzten Tagen 4 Leute auf ignore gepackt. Und das nur weil Blizzard die Leute so verwöhnt und sie dadurch rummeckern. Es wird einfach schlecht. Alles in allem.
__

Aber wir spielen weiter.
Weil wir ingame ne Gilde haben und die Leute mögen.
Weil WoW trotzdem noch gute Features bietet.
Weil man sich an jede noch so schlechte Änderung gewöhnt.


----------



## Testare (19. Juni 2009)

Im Grunde ist der Patch eine Zäsur und Itemenwertung, wie es sie mit Erscheinen von BC einmal und WOTLK einmal gab. Das Problem ist nicht einmal, dass Casuals ermöglicht wird, beim Equip zu den mehr-Raidern aufzuschliessen.
Es kommt einfach viel zu früh.
Ulduar ist nichtmal 2 Monate da, wenn der Patch erscheint wahrscheinlich 4 Monate gerade mal.
Gegen Marken wird zwar nicht jeder an jedem Slot einem T8,5/Ulduarheroic-Equippten Char nahekommen (Stichwort Waffen), die Unterschiede die jetzt spürbar sind werden jedoch merklich minimiert. 
Und das wissen alle, dementsprechend wird die Raidbeteiligung - auch hinsichtlich des Fakts, dass die Miniröcke und Grillfeten draussen locken, auf einen Tiefststand sinken - wozu sich noch anstrengen wenn man in 4-6 Wochen besseres bekommen kann?
Das heisst, bei vielen Gilden wir es Besetzungsprobleme geben, maximal 10er Raids kommen zustande und dort sind dann meistens auch noch 2-3 dabei, die eher gelangweilt und aus Pflichtgefühl dabei sind. Ergebnis: vermeidbare Wipes, allgemeine Unlust
Deswegen, wenn die Marken so umgesetzt werden und wirklich neuer Raidcontent kommt, so kurz nach Ulduar, dann ist das alles okay - aber einfach 2-3 Monate zu früh.  
Ein oder 2 schöne 5er Inis, eventuell eine schnelle knackige Minraidini ähnlich dem Obsidiansanktum, mit T8/T8,5-Drops wäre wesentlich besser gewesen.

Das hat also nichts mit "Man gönnt Casuals nichts" zu tun, sondern einfach mit spieltechnischen Überlegungen. Denn was motiviert Leute am ehesten dazu, sich wenigstens mal mit dem Gameplay, Movement und Bossencountern auseinanderzusetzen, selbst als Casual? Richtig, Neid und der Wille, etwas mehr als der Durchschnitt zu erreichen. Wo soll sich das noch entwickeln, wenn Contentpatch auf Contentpatch folgt?
Wo soll noch Klassenverständnis kommen, wenn die grundlegenden Spells und Mechanismen im 14tages-Wechsel geändert werden?




Fazit aus meinem Bekanntenkreis (alle wie ich 30+ und seit Beginn dabei): von 21 Leuten werden 7 definitiv aufhören - und davon kommt keiner wieder - und 6 weitere Pause einlegen.
Der Patch, wenn er so umgesetzt wird, wird WoW die Grundsubstanz entziehen, nämlich die seit Beginn an dabeiseienden Spieler, die in Foren und co meist schweigen und einfach ihren Spaß haben - diese Grundsubstanz an Spielern waren aber immer die, die andere motivieren konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind die Weg, wird es schmerzlich auffallen.


----------



## durri (19. Juni 2009)

Lustig, wie hier einige Real-Life Beispiele nennen um ihre Itemgeilheit verständlicher zu machen.
Dann lauft ihr richtig depressiv durchs Leben und müsst jeden 2ten Menschen anschnauzen, warum er denn für ein paar Stunden Arbeit viel mehr Geld bekommt.
Steckt eure Energie in wichtigere Dinge, als hier Blizzard oder andere Spieler zu attackieren, weil ihre mal in einem Spiel "besser" seid und diese Position nicht verlieren wollt.
Allen die 24 Stunden zu Classic, BC oder Wotlk geraidet haben und sich dadurch geil und elitärer fühlen. Ich geb euch nen Keks dafür, denn mehr ist das auch leider nicht wert.


----------



## mmm79 (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Fazit, da ich endlich zum ende kommen will: Ich weiss, Blizzard, ihr moegt Casuals, ihr moegt die breite masse an spielern, ist ja auch logisch, wer ein grosses Kundenfeld bedient, erwirtschatet mehr gewinn, Gewinn ist die sicherlich mit die wichtigste groesse in heutigen wirtschaftssystemen. Nur frage ich euch eines, wenn selbst die casuals dank low-content (Naxx) mittlerweile auch alle raiden und sich auch alle items erarbeiten, vernichtet ihr doch durch weitere erleichterung sogar die laune der Casuals.
> 
> Zum ende von BC hatte wow eine hochzeit der entwicklung durchlebt. Der content war schwer, durch marken konnte man sich als casual das ein oder andere highlevel item kaufen, auch wenn man noch in SSC steckte und jeder hatte irgendwie, irgendwo was zu tun. Die accountzahlen schnellten waehrend BC in die hoehe. Der content war angenehm, casuals begnuegten sich mit Karazhan und gruul und vielleicht noch den anfaengen von FDS und SSC. Die stimmung war nicht schlecht, kaum einer regte sich auf, er konnte den content nicht komplett sehen (voellig unberechtigt. Ich kann mit meinem Strassenkehrer Job auch nicht die ganze welt bereisen, nur weil ich zu faul bin zeit in eine Umschulung zu stecken...), Vanilla war vorbei und das war auf die eine oder andere weise auch gut. Klassen waren noch halbwegs unterschiedlich, aber gebalanced. Heute haben wir einen einheitsbrei an spielern die alle gleich aussehen, sich kaum unterscheiden, jeder buff wird durch mindestens 3 andere klassen auch gebufft und wir fuehlen uns alle gesichtslos in der masse eines stroemenden flusses voller fische. Bitte, macht dieses spiel nicht durch Trivialitaet kaputt, sondern schafft wieder etwas, wofuer es sich lohnt zu kaempfen.
> 
> Seht ihr das genau so? Welche argumente koennt ihr vorbringen oder entkraeften? Interpretiere ich irgendentwas falsch?



/sign
kann dem TE da eigentlich nur recht geben (obwohl mein erster gedanke, als ich das mit dem emblemen gelesen hab, war "das is doch mal nice für meine twinks"^^, ist aber leider der einzige vorteil an dem system)

vorallem den einheitsbrei bei den klassen find ich schlimm.
Als shadow war man, zu bc zeiten, die manabatterie des raids.
zwar erzeugte man nur für 4 andere leute mana, aber da waren in 5 min durchaus 20k mana (pro person) und mehr drin.
(mit vernünftigen gear und dmg)
in raids war der shadow nicht wegzudenken.

Und jetzt ..., jetzt sind wir durschnittliche dd's die einen erfrischungsbuff geben, wie 4 andere Klassen auch
Der buff ist weder vom equip, noch vom schaden oder skill des spielers abhängig.
nicht mal der cc taugt noch was (in za musste man noch den einen mob da beim 5 boss oder so, im shackle halten usw.)
in ulduar laufen net viel untote rum, und 95% der untoten in naxx gingen net zu shackeln (aber der druide konnte sie z.T. wurzeln^^)


----------



## eurythmiik (19. Juni 2009)

Die werden das Spiel genau so tot Patchen wie Star Wars Galaxies, das war das Spiel mit den meisten möglichkeiten überhaupt und vor 3 jahren oder 4 haben die einfach das komplette spiels system geändert, und zack haben millionnen spieler aufgehört und nun sind fast alle server tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die entwicklung von wow geht zu 100% in die gleiche richtung.


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

Prizzy schrieb:


> 2) Warum regt es mich eigentlich auf, wenn ein anderer Spieler auch ein Item/Mount/Achievement etc. hat, welches ich selbst durch (hoffentlich viel Spaß) schon seit einiger Zeit besitze ?


Richtig.

Demnach:
Für die Abschaffung des Rufsystems:
Dadurch dann alle Ruf-Items für alle. Warum sich den Ruf erarbeiten müssen?

Für die Abschaffung des PvP-Rating-Systems:
Warum muß ich mir ein Rating erarbeiten? Ich zahle 13 Euro, wie jeder andere auch, ich will die S-Sets.

Für die Abschaffung der Schlüsselquests:
Wäre eh eine logische Fortführung nach der Abschaffung der meisten Zugangsquests.

Für die Abschaffung von Goldbelohnungen für Dailies:
Warum muß man sich jeden Tag durch den gleichen Content quälen, nur um Gold zu erwirtschaften? Dailies sollten doch aus Spass gemacht werden.

Für die Abschaffung des Goldes:
Hoch lebe der Kommunismus - freie Güter für freie Spieler.

Puh, was sollten wir noch alles abschaffen?


----------



## cazimir (19. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Woran machst Du das fest?
> Ist jede Entwicklung ein Fortschritt?
> Wenn die Kriminalitätsrate wächst, dann ist das eine Entwicklung in der Gesellschaft. Ist das darum Fortschritt?
> Und ist Fortschritt generell immer etwas positives?


Anstieg des allgemeinen Wohlstands != Anstieg der Kriminalitätsrate

Hier wird das bestehende System(Itemvergabe) den aktuellen Gegebenheiten(neuer Content) angepasst bzw. weiterentwickelt. 
Eine Entwicklung, die das (virtuelle)Leben aller Mitmenschen(spieler) erleichtert, wird allgemein in unserer Gesellschaft als positiv angesehen => Fortschritt


----------



## vekol (19. Juni 2009)

Nach lesen der Patchnotes bin ich zu der Überzeugung gelangt, daß das Spiel nichts mehr für mich ist. Mir doch latte ob jemand für seine Ausrüstung monatelang schuftet oder sie hinterhergeworfen bekommt, sowas hat mich noch nie interessiert. Wenn man sich aber anguckt was die aus dem Spiel machen kann man echt nur das Kotzen bekommen. Der Hammer ist ja wohl, daß sie - lange nachdem der eigentliche Streit schon vergessen war - den Raptorjäger wieder in den Krater setzen, die üblichen wirren Klassenänderungen - bis auf die Totemleiste die der Schamane schon längst haben müßte wenn in dem Fuckladen einer mal sein Hirn nutzen würde größtenteils mal wieder Diskussionsgrundlagen für den kommenden Content Patch 3.3 in dem das Rad des Klassenbalancing dann erneut erfunden wird usw.


----------



## Belphega (19. Juni 2009)

Eure "ich zahle gleich viel"-Argumente sind sowiso für die Katz.

Die 13Euro/Monat sind lediglich eine Gebühr die ihr zahlen müsst, um das Anrecht aufs WoW-Spielen zu haben.
Wie ihr die Zeit da drin nützt ist euch überlassen. Mehr Zeit heißt mehr Erfolg. Weniger Zeit heißt weniger Erfolg.

Das is als würdet ihr Schlagzeugunterricht um 13 Euro die Stunde nehmen.
Wenn ihr mehr Zeit ins üben investiert, werdet ihr besser. Investiert ihr wenig, kommt ihr entweder gar nicht vorran oder es passiert halt langfristig was.

Aber da könnt ihr doch auch nicht sagn "ich zahl 13 Euro wie der total tolle Schlagzeuger auch" ich will jetz sofort auch so gut spielen können.


----------



## Spellman (19. Juni 2009)

@Dalmus: 100% - /sign


----------



## super toast mann (19. Juni 2009)

finde man sollte eher alternative stärkere rüstung für die alten embleme reinmachen für eine höhere markenanzahl  und nicht die T8 set teile


----------



## Swizzcheeze (19. Juni 2009)

Lob an den TE. Schon lange her, dass ich ein thread bezüglich dieses Themas gelesen hab und völlig zustimmen konnte. Die Sache wurde so ziemlich auf den Punkt gebracht. Mir macht der Raidcontent atm trotzdem Spass da wir Hardmodes tryen und bei denen jetzt vor Mimiron sind. Ich hoffe mit Patch 3.2 kommen interessante Spielinhalte. Ich freue mich auch sehr auf das neue Bg. Da mir Arena nie sonderlich Spass gemacht hat, dafür OpenPvp und Bg´s umso mehr, wird das sicherlich interessant.


----------



## Cørradø (19. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Was hat WoW schlechter gemacht?
> 1)Das Rauspatchen der Raritäten. Früher war das Baronmount ein Hingucker. Heute sieht man es in Dalaran an jedem 10ten Charakter weil mans alleine 1:100 farmen kann. Es ist "normal" geworden.
> 
> 2)Das Reduzieren der EP pro Level. Früher hat man Bis Darroheim durchgequestet. Heute kennen Neulinge nichtmal mehr den Namen. 70% der Questgegenden werden übersprungen, weil man im Null komma Nichts ein zu hohes Level hat.
> ...


Soweit uneingeschränktes /sign

Das mit den Mammuts versteh ich nicht ^^
Der Spektraltiger ist toll! ^^ :-P *muahahaha*


> 7)Das Einführen der Blutelfen, sowie das einführen von Hordepala und Allyschami. Es passt einfach nicht. Auch wenn die Klassen beide toll sind und es anders nichtmehr gehen würde.
> 
> 8)Das überpatchen der Klassen. Vergelter sind op. Dks sind op. Healdudus sind op. Immer is irgendwas op. Und mittlerweile nicht nur im PvP, sondern auch im PvE. 5 Vergelter > Mage,Hexer,Jäger,Fury und Schurke. Das is traurig.


/signed

Für mich stellt WoW inzwischen auchnicht mehr die Freizeitbschäftigung dar, die mir das Spiel anno dazumal geboten hat.
Es wird ein Fast-Food Brei, der mir nimmer schmeckt. Wenn ich schnell mal abschalten und ein Spiel anschalten will, dann hab ich genug besser balancierte Alternativen. Egal was... Solo-Rollenspiele auf den Konsolen oder Tetris. ^^
Ein Online-Rollenspiel hat ja gerade den Reiz darin, dass es nicht mal so schnell zwischendurch einlegbar und durchspielbar ist, sondern die Entwicklung des eigenen Alter Egos (des Chars) über einen sehr langen Zeitraum darstellt oder dargestellt hat.
Der Trend geht immer krasser in die entgegengesetzte Richtung.

Das Argument, dass die Firma trotzdem noch Rekorde verbucht ist in meinen Augen eine typische geschönte Bilanz. Absatzmärkte wie Brasilien, Russland und China hätten rein vom Markt her viel mehr bringen können und verschleiern meiner Meinung nach nur den Wegfall der Spieler in den ehemaligen Kernländern.
Ich selbst betreibe btw immo 2 Accounts... es waren sogar mal 3... -.-° 
Schöne Bilanz!

Mich hat enorm gestört, dass ständig an den Klassen herumgedockert worden ist. Zeitweise vergingen keine 2 Wochen in denen z.B. mein Krieger nicht grundlegend umstrukturiert worden wäre. Und jetzt kriegt der Schurke Einhandäxte...
Gemäß dem Motto jeder kann alles und bring the player not the class können dann auf level 90 alle Melee-Klassen zwei 2Händer tragen... Und Tri-Spec genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

OMG 
Mich selbst stören geplante Arenaänderungen (keine 2er Wertungsbelohnungen mehr) und die Beschneidung der BG-Regeln- und Spielzeiten am meisten.


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das was ich doof finde hat nix mit Equipment zutun.
> Das Equipment ist sowiso komplett unwichtig - außer man will noch mehr Bosse legen und noch bessres Equip farmen. Zum nächsten Addon ist es sowiso wieder "Crap".
> 
> Mit meiner Schami queste ich lieber alle Quests durch.
> ...



/sign

Ich will doch nicht meine ganze zeit darin verschwenden, t7-8 sets zu sammeln, ich bin doch kein freak
ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher farmer, berufsskiller, twinker und bischen pvpler =)
Ich bin auch mit t1 am sammeln, fehlt nur noch handschuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

> So wer hier jetzt sagt Casuals haben das Selbe Eq verdient wie Hadcore Spieler dem könnt ich gegen den Hinterkopf schlagen.



Gegenfrage: Warum sollten sie es nicht verdient haben?

Es kann doch Deine Freude über einen Bosskill nicht trüben, dass ein anderer das gleiche Item auch besitzt, egal wie er es bekommen hat. Dein Bosskill Erlebnis kann Dir doch niemand nehmen. Und in der Regel wird der Casual sein Item eben sehr viel später bekommen als Du.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (19. Juni 2009)

Ich schätze mal, dass auch wieder nur 2 Teile für Marken erhältlich sein werden und ich werde da sicher selber auch Gebrauch von machen. 

Und ob jetzt ein anderer einfacher an die Teile rankommt ist mir Schnuppe. Equip ist wichtig und eine Vorraussetzung dafür gewisse Aufgaben zu lösen. 

Mir ist es persönlich wurst, ob auch andere in den Genuß von Epix kommen und auf welche Art und Weise.

Letztlich sollte jedem klar sein, dass das Equip mittlerweile nichts mehr über die spielerischen Fähigkeiten aussagt.

Man wird es nur immer wieder sehen in Schlachtzügen, wenn es wirklich darauf ankommt.
Ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich, dass gerade bei Random-Raids bei Sartharion beispielsweise auch richtig gut equippte Leute vor urplötzlich auftauchenden Flammenwänden überrollt werden.

Meinetwegen soll jeder sein Wunschequip bekommen, mir egal.... Andere sollen dann ruhig mit gekauftem Equip protzen iwe sie lustig sind, solange ich noch Achievements für bestimmte Bosskills bekomme...


----------



## Rise Above (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> [Setze hier Darussios' Post ein]



DAS ist /sign

Das, was der Threadersteller geschrieben hat, ist meiner Meinung nach völliger... bullshit.

Du hast zwar selber gesagt, dass die Leute, die jetzt schon volles Ulduar 25er equip und alles haben keine Nachteile haben im Nachhinen, aber dann redest du etwas von Würde. Würde, die du verlierst, wenn du siehst wie ein anderer Spieler, der weniger geleistet hat als du, "gleichwertiges" equip hat. 

1) Wenn du alles für heroic Marken kaufen willst, musst du mindestens 2 Wochen lang JEDEN TAG JEDE HEROIC machen. Ich denke das ist mehr Aufwand als es war Ulduar zu clearen, für dich als hardcore Spieler.

2) WENN sie dann alles für heroic kaufen, haben sie genau 5 Items mit Ulduar 25, 6 Items mit Naxx 25 und 5 Items mit Naxx 10 Itemlevel. Wenn du also so ein "raider" bist, hast du ganz sicherlich volles Ulduar 25 und BiS equip, also was heulst du herum, wenn andere 5 Items haben? 5 Items für die sie mehr Zeit aufgewandt haben als du. DAS ist für mich völlig undverständlich.

Btw ich raide auch erfolgreich Ulduar, ich bin kein Casualgamer, aber ich habe auch nicht wirklich solche seltsamen Einbildungen etwas ganz besonderes zu sein, weil ich mehr RL dafür aufgebe als Casualgamer um besseres Equip zu haben.

Alles in allem ist dein Thread ziemlich ausm Hintern gezogen um deine Frustration hier darzustellen, eine Frustration, die es nicht wert ist erwähnt zu werden, denn diese Frustration empfinden (hoffe ich) weniger als 0,1% der Spieler.

Alle anderen 99,9% haben wohl noch einen klaren Verstand und ein richtiges Wahrnehmungsvermögen, auch was Spiele angeht.


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

Rise schrieb:


> Alles in allem ist dein Thread ziemlich ausm Hintern gezogen um deine Frustration hier darzustellen, eine Frustration, die es nicht wert ist erwähnt zu werden, denn diese Frustration empfinden (hoffe ich) weniger als 0,1% der Spieler.
> 
> Alle anderen 99,9% haben wohl noch einen klaren Verstand und ein richtiges Wahrnehmungsvermögen, auch was Spiele angeht.


Mach mal ne Strichliste und schau Dir die Stimmen hier im Thread mal genauer an.
Vielleicht kommst Du zu dem Schluss, daß Deine aus der Luft gegriffenen Zahlen nichts anderes als purer Unsinn sein können.
Und vielleicht gilt das nicht nur für die Zahlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovacs (19. Juni 2009)

stolz, status, leistung, twinkplage, man ist was besonderes wenn man seinen charakter spielen kann und "was erreicht hat" .....

ääääh ja, viel spass weiterhin in eurer welt


----------



## EXY (19. Juni 2009)

bin auch ein Casual, spiele seid Classic ich hab ab bc auch nicht alles toll gefunden was so gepatcht wurde aber das mit den marken jetz in heros ist nicht mehr vertretbar. 

ich hab dadurch das ich halt nicht soviel zeit habe auch nie mal ein t set voll bekommen aber ich finde das auch gut so damit sieht man auch wer ca auf deinem (zeit, können) stand ist.

 wenn ich mir vorstelle das jemand der nur heros gegangen ist sich dann in einen raid stellt (wird ja eingeladen da er eqwipt ist) "(aber keinen plan hatt)"  das wird bald ein spass in den raids wie (" KDH kenn ich nicht hab ich noch nie genbraucht")<ist schon vorgekommen x-(

wer das toll findet der ist für mich nur noch item geil (was man da auch nicht mehr sein muss da es e alle haben) 

ich würde auch gern t8 an haben oder einen proto bin auch neidisch auf die dies haben.
aber das treibt ja erst wow an 

euch allen einen schön tag noch 

*auf aion schiel*


----------



## rannok90 (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> 
> ...



Hm, mich wundert immer wieder woher die Leute Ihre Statistiken haben, die allgemeine Spielerbefragung scheint an mir vorbeigerauscht zu sein.
Wahllos mit Vermutungen zu argumentieren halte ich nicht gerade förderlich für den Verlauf einer Diskussion.



Darussios schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn in meinem Post nicht beleidigt.
> Ich hab nur sehr attackierend geschrieben und seinen Post auseinander genommen.
> Oder liest du in dem Thread Wörter wie Ar***loch oder sowas?
> Ich nicht.
> ...



Scheinst ja sehr von dir überzeugt zu sein. Ich hab nichts gegen Selbstbewusstsein aber nicht wenn  es nicht auch begründet ist.
Im Endeffekt hast du überhaupt nichts auseinander genommen, du hast nur schlicht und einfach das erste hingeschrieben dass dir eingefallen ist.
Außerdem halte ich es für völligen Schwachsinn, auf solch einen Thread mit einem Beitrag zu antworten der die Diskussion nur aus kommerzieller Sicht betrachtet.
Das hier ist kein Faktenvergleich (wobei du nicht mal welche hast), sondern ein Meinungsthread.
Also denke doch bitte vorher nach bevor du deine 08 15 posts zum besten gibst.

Btw. so nimmt man einen post auseinander.

back to topic: ich stimme dir vollkommen zu, sehr gut geschildert und entspricht genau meiner Meinung (ja ich betrache diese Situation subjektiv als "Viel-Gamer")


----------



## mattenowie (19. Juni 2009)

ach ja, wenn ich das hier alles so lese dann bin ich doch richtig glücklich, dass ich mit wow endgültig aufgehört habe.

blizz will und wird aus wow ein casual-gamer mmorpg machen. wenn man das mal mit den augen von blizz betrachtete, dann ist das auch ganz vernünftig. der hauptteil der spieler sind nunmal casuals. aber leider geht der schuss langsam nach hinten los. denn es gibt auch jede menge casuals denen es auch auf den kecks geht. sie fanden es nämlich garnet so schlecht, dass man die pro spieler eigentlich immer gut von den casuals unterscheiden konnte. und es war auch für dsie casuals viel schöner wenn sie endlich einen boss, nach z.b. 2 monaten endlos wipen endlich mal gelegt hatten, als wie jetzt alles im eiltempo zu clearen.

zum glück gibt es und kommen noch genug andere mmorpg.

ich freu mich aufjedenfall auf heute 21:00 uhr, dann geht endlich wieder die aion beta los


----------



## Serinara (19. Juni 2009)

Bevor ihr euch weiter die Köpfe einschlagt solltet ihr bedenken, dass Blizzard das Spiel nur aus einem einzigen Grund betreibt: -> *um Geld zu verdienen.*

Die Weiterentwicklung richtet sich strikt danach möglichst viele Abbonenten zu gewinnen bzw. halten.
Die aktuelle Strategie, alles einfacher und weniger anspruchslos zu gestalten, ist ein rein rechnerischer Vorgang.
Wenn bei einer Marktanalyse herauskommt, dass bei der Vereinfachung des Spiels 10.000 neue Abbonenten gewonnen werden und dafür 1.000 verärgerte gehen, wäre jeder Manager mit dem Klammersack gepudert, wenn diese Änderung nicht durchführt.

Noch sind wir nicht beim "Tittytainment" angelangt und der allergrößte Teil der Spieler sucht eine Beschäftigung um von Beruf und Familie mal abzuschalten. Daher ist das was passiert einfach nur logisch oder besser ausgedrückt - wirtschaftlich.

Diejenigen die das Spiel als Sport/Wettkampf ansehen sollten eigentlich schon lange ihr Bündel gepackt haben.


----------



## cazimir (19. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mach mal ne Strichliste und schau Dir die Stimmen hier im Thread mal genauer an.
> Vielleicht kommst Du zu dem Schluss, daß Deine aus der Luft gegriffenen Zahlen nichts anderes als purer Unsinn sein können.
> Und vielleicht gilt das nicht nur für die Zahlen.
> 
> ...


Weil es 99,8% aufgegeben haben, euch Hitzköpfen die schöne Seite der Welt zu zeigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juni 2009)

Woolv schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum sollten sie es nicht verdient haben?
> 
> Es kann doch Deine Freude über einen Bosskill nicht trüben, dass ein anderer das gleiche Item auch besitzt, egal wie er es bekommen hat. Dein Bosskill Erlebnis kann Dir doch niemand nehmen. Und in der Regel wird der Casual sein Item eben sehr viel später bekommen als Du.



Später bekommen 2-3wochen vllt.( Emalon Archa = Freeloot Bosse 10-20min gemacht)

Und das mit den Bosskill erlebnissen is auch nicht mehr das was es einmal war...


----------



## Subrezze (19. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das man nicht immer alles vom Spiel sehn muss, bei andern spielen ist es doch auch so, man bekommt halt nit die Superwaffe wenn man das Game nicht auf Hard gurchgezockt hat, da beschwert sich doch auch keine sau öööhh das zu schwer macht man bissel leichter .....

Und wenn hier Leute sind die 24/7 Spielen kann es doch vielen andern egal sein ob sie das tun oder nicht oder ob es für sie arbeit ist, ihr müsst es doch nicht machen, wenn ihr nicht wollt, keiner zwingt euch dazu. Diese leute die sich die Mühe machen sollten auch dafür belohnt werden.

Ich frag mich immer was daran so schlimm ist mal ne Inze nicht gesehn zu haben man kann halt nicht alles haben und wenn ich das will muss ich halt viel zeit investieren. wenn ich innerhalb weniger Wochen voll Equipt bin was mach ich dann? Hole nen twink raus und mach das gleiche mit dem is ja auch net grad so das gelbe vom Ei...

Ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern wie lange es gedauert hat meinen ersten Char hoch zu spielen und die Freude erst wie es is wenn man dann nach etlichen wochen endlich 60 war. Heute spiel ich nen Char in der gleichen Zeit auf 80 und bin dann aber auch schon gut equipt. Und die Freude oder das Gefühl mal wieder so richtig was erreicht zu haben die habe ich Heutzutage ganz ganz selten, schade eigentlich denn das is doch eigentlich das was so ein spiel ausmacht, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Domalias (19. Juni 2009)

mattenowie schrieb:


> ach ja, wenn ich das hier alles so lese dann bin ich doch richtig glücklich, dass ich mit wow endgültig aufgehört habe.
> 
> blizz will und wird aus wow ein casual-gamer mmorpg machen. wenn man das mal mit den augen von blizz betrachtete, dann ist das auch ganz vernünftig. der hauptteil der spieler sind nunmal casuals. aber leider geht der schuss langsam nach hinten los. denn es gibt auch jede menge casuals denen es auch auf den kecks geht. sie fanden es nämlich garnet so schlecht, dass man die pro spieler eigentlich immer gut von den casuals unterscheiden konnte. und es war auch für dsie casuals viel schöner wenn sie endlich einen boss, nach z.b. 2 monaten endlos wipen endlich mal gelegt hatten, als wie jetzt alles im eiltempo zu clearen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du aufgehört hast und Froh bist nicht mehr WoW spielen zu müssen,warum schreibste hier noch. . .Die meisten angeblichen aufgehörten Spieler spielen weiterhin WoW.Manche unter den selben Namen,manche unter anderen Namen,da sie sich ja plamieren,da sie erst grosse klappe hatten,das sie aufhören wollten und dann doch wieder spielen . . . .


----------



## Foobär (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> [...] aber ihr verliert eure motivation, eure wuerde als raider. Ihr verliert euren Stolz und euren Status als jemand, der sich viel mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt und seine klasse beherrscht.



OMG, hier habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.
Ich brauche kein WoW um stolz auf mich zu sein. Status und Würde habe ich in meinem realen Leben.
Ich lasse mich doch nicht auf eine Spielfigur reduzieren - wie armselig wäre ich denn!


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juni 2009)

Also, ich finde die Raids eigentlich "machbar" als Standardspieler und dachte damit habe es sich mit der Erleichterung/Anpassung für Casual-Spieler. Dass man den Kram nun durch heroische Instanzen bekommen kann finde ich nicht wirklich toll und das sage ich als Nichtraider. Für mich gehört T7-Kram nach Naxx, T8-Kram nach Ulduar etc..
Zudem will ich mir nicht ausmalen wie die Instanzserver ständig überlastet sein werden, wenn jeder wie irre die Dailies macht. Und mal ehrlich: Wirklich toll hört sich der neue Raid nun auch nicht an.


----------



## Freakypriest (19. Juni 2009)

Also vom Eq her finde ich das nicht schlimm die Pro's sind eq technisch doch immer 2-3monate vorraus und dann die Causal's. Ic denke der schritt von Blizz ist nicht so verkehrt das causal spieler vom eq hinterher rücken können aber nicht gleichziehen. Da die richtigen Raid Gilden einfach mehr erfahrung haben und schneller durch den Content sind, bzw Hardmodes machen die andere niemals sehen.


----------



## pixeljedi (19. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das was ich doof finde hat nix mit Equipment zutun.
> Das Equipment ist sowiso komplett unwichtig - außer man will noch mehr Bosse legen und noch bessres Equip farmen. Zum nächsten Addon ist es sowiso wieder "Crap".
> 
> Mit meiner Schami queste ich lieber alle Quests durch.
> ...



so siehts doch mal aus... willkommen im club  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und aus den von dir genannten gründen geht mir das ganze geheule um marken und T drölf-set völlig am A.... vorbei.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Ichname (19. Juni 2009)

Tja so ist das wenn man sich so auf ein Spiel versteift und süchtig danach ist.
Dann kann Blizzard alles machen was sie wollen und ihr zockt/zahlt trotzdem weiter. 
Na viel Spaß noch *lol*

Wenn es ein "normales" Spiel wäre, würde man sofort aufhören wenn es so kaputtgepatcht wird. 
Aber hier zeigt sich halt super der Suchtfaktor. 

Ganz passend dazu:



RoA schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> krank einfach und zwar der Threadersteller und alle die dies auch noch unterschreiben...
> Wie kommt man auf die Idee ein Spiel, also Freizeit, mit Vergleichen ala Bürojob und nur 5% mehr Gehalt anzustellen?
> ...


----------



## Crittii (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle posts durchgelesen, aber ich schreib jetzt einfach mal was ich denke...
Also wenn das wirklich stimmt, das man in stink normalen HC Instanzen Embleme der Erobrerung farmen kann, dann find ich das schon echt scheiße... Gerade für die 5% wir ihr andauernd schreibt... Natürlich sind die anderen 95% der meinung das die mehrheit vorgeht.. aber was wäre wenn ihr zu den 5% gehörT? Wenn ihr ziehmlich oft zu Hause seit, ob arbeitslos, ferien oder sonstige Gründe und den ganzen Tag nutzt um in WoW vorran zu kommen. Vielleicht schafft ihr es dann endlich durch Ruf, Equip und Skill in eine Raidaktive Gilde zu kommen und es dann "endlich" schafft organisierter und erfolgreicher durch Ulduar zu laufen. 
Freut euch das die Emblem- Anzahl steigen und malt euch schon aus was ihr als nächstes kaufen könntet. 
Und wenn man jetzt so überlegt... die 5% von den 100 tausenden oder sogar nochmehr? Können jetzt zu gucken wie irgendwelche movementlegasteniker oder einfach nur leute die das erste mal 80 sind und doch keine Ahnung von Ihrem Charakter haben die selben items bekommen nur weil sie mal durch eine HC Instanz vielleicht sogar "gezogen" wurden. 

Wobei ich bei dem ganzen sagen muss, mir gehts hier nur ums Prinzip, denn wenn man sich mal die Items anschaut die man für Eroberungsmarken bekommt... dann merkt man schnell das es eh nur crap ist. 

Zu den einheitlichen Marken oder nicht... 
Der einen Antwort muss ich zustimmen. Wenn alles einheitlich wäre, dann würde ja das selbe sein wie ich es oben schon angesprochen habe. Man wird 80 farmt farmt farmt farmt .. 1 Woche später .... ach guck mal.. ich hab ja schon drölfmillion "einheitliche" marken... jetzt kauf ich mir mal von t1 bis t50 alles durch. Wozu noch raiden? 

Gerade runtergescrollt und Rise Above`s post gelesen....
dazu mach ich ein /sign!!!!

Ich mein.. mal ohne mist... Regen sich nciht zu 99% die Leute auf , ewnn man ein Spiel abkürzt in den man "cheatet? also ... man kürzt oder erleichtert das Spiel weil die Leute es ohne nich können... irgendwie gleicht sich dieses Thema... 
Für alle die so denken wie TE. Bitte hört mit WoW auf.. ja alle die zweifeln bitte....BITTE aufhören! verkauft sie bei ebay was weis ich..
So werden wenigstens die Server wieder leerer und die 5% wie ihr meint -.-... können ordentlich raiden.. Und wenn dann mal endlich wieder platz auf den Servern ist, dann kommen auch bestimmt mehr "hardcore" raider ran... 

Also im großen und ganzen 
l2p


----------



## Seryma (19. Juni 2009)

Das überall nurnoch "Mega-Embleme" droppen finde ich SEHR übertrieben, auch wenn ich sehr wenig gutes Zeug habe, bin ich damit zufrieden, weil ich weiß, das ich es mir über Monate schwer erarbeitet habe! 

Blizz failed... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicorobbin (19. Juni 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ganz erhlich vermisse ich BC okay das der große Boss nerf war schon lächerlich aber egal.
> -Pre-Bc leider noch nicht gespielt.
> -BC kurz nach dem erscheinen angefangen.(8Monate gebraucht bis zum ersten 70er, ja is vllt. lang aber war mein erster Char)
> -Wotlk hat bei mir 4 Monate gedauert bis ich 80 war aber nur weil ich 3 1/2 Monate nicht gespielt habe.(warum wegen Wotlk)
> ...




Du hast mit BC angefangen und hälst dich für nen Pro oder Hardcoregamer?
Gratulation dazu.
Du hast gelernt das man die komplette Mobgruppe zusammenziehen kann um sie dann einfach wegzubomben, hast von CC noch nie was gehört und nennst dich wahrscheinlich selbst "skilled".

Ich hab mit Classic angefangen, war bei stundenlangen Raggi wipes dabei und habe crossroads PvP betrieben.
Das ganze ist jetzt 5 Jahre her, ich habe eine familie gegründet und bin schwer in meinem Job beschäftigt.
Ich habe nicht mehr ganz soviel zeit für WoW, habe aber trotzdem in hinsicht auf WoW nichts verlernt.
Ich weiss wie ich meinen Charackter wie zu spielen habe.
Während man für MC früher gut und gerne mal 3 tage gebraucht hat (und ich auch die zeit dafür hatte) hatt man Naxx hero heut in gut 3 Stunden durch.
Das find ich gut denn ich habe nicht mehr genug zeit um mich 3 abende lang jeden abend 6 stunden in ner Ini rumzukloppen.
Und jetzt kommen leute wie du die offensichtlich versuchen mir den Spass an einem Spiel zu nehmen das ich mit aufgebaut habe.

Und jetzt denk nochmal nach wem an den Hinterkopf geschlagen gehört!


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Wenn du aufgehört hast und Froh bist nicht mehr WoW spielen zu müssen,warum schreibste hier noch. . .


Wahrscheinlich, weil es amüsant ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Foobär schrieb:


> OMG, hier habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.
> Ich brauche kein WoW um stolz auf mich zu sein. Status und Würde habe ich in meinem realen Leben.
> Ich lasse mich doch nicht auf eine Spielfigur reduzieren - wie armselig wäre ich denn!


Lies es nochmal und richte Dein Augemerk eher auf "[...] als jemand, der sich viel mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt und seine klasse beherrscht."

Wenn ich jetzt einfach mal einige Foren mit früher vergleiche...
Früher kamen Leute in die Foren und stellten Fragen zu ihrer Klasse und Equip, um Sachverständnis dafür zu bekommen und zukünftig in höhere Raidinstanzen zu kommen. Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung.
Heutzutage kommen Leute in T8,5/Ulduarzeug ins Forum, stellen Fragen, die davon zeugen, daß es eindeutig noch am Sachverstand fehlt und wollen alles vorgekaut haben. Hier ist mein Arsenallink, was kann ich optimieren... wtf?
Wenn mich irgendwer mit Endgame-Equip fragt, wieviel % Hit er eigentlich braucht, dann schüttel ich echt den Kopf.

Sorry, aber diese Entwicklung ist einfach kein Fortschritt...


----------



## FoolsTome (19. Juni 2009)

Serinara schrieb:


> Bevor ihr euch weiter die Köpfe einschlagt solltet ihr bedenken, dass Blizzard das Spiel nur aus einem einzigen Grund betreibt: -> *um Geld zu verdienen.*



Das geht aber auch langsam nach hinten los. Ich habe das gefuehl, die leute die diese aenderung nicht moegen sind gut 50% der alten hardcore raider. Wenn die gehen bleibt ein PVE loses wow ueber in dem fast nurnoch bewegungskrueppel nach Naxx 4.0 gehen und sich beschweren dass es immernoch zu schwer ist. Das ist doch nur eine aneinanderreihung von ereignissen. Gute spieler gehen, das game wird qualitativ schlechter, die schlechten werden die neuen guten, die gehen irgendwann -> game wird wieder qualitativ schlechter...


----------



## kazzar667 (19. Juni 2009)

sry wenn ich das jetzt so sage aber ganz ok in der birne sind hier manche net oda?! also zwecks "status" xD vergleich, dafür gib es erfolgspunkte und titel die man net für MARKEN kaufen kann! ich bin net zwielichtbezwinger durch hdb hc geworden... die änderungen sind logisch und gut für das game! das einzige was mich auch stört ist das mit den uluar marken ähh ex-ulduar marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die können gerne in naxx o obsi 25 droppen aber in heros??? das macht leider nicht wirklich viel sinn...!!! naja anderer seits droppen in uluar 25 auch items die besser sind alles alle marken itms zusammen xD also immer locker bleiben und sich auf den weg bis zum arthas showdown konzentrieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephorion (19. Juni 2009)

Hi 

Hmm... ich halt ja nix von den Patchnotes.. ich mein was soll das bitte, wie hoch war noch das Mindestalter für WoW, 12 oder nich is klar wegen gewalt und blabla aber wenn sie das umsetzen dann is echt für die Alterstufe... lol was soll ich dann mit nem Spiel wo man egal ob guter Spieler oder schlechter Spieler gleich Belohnt wird.
ich glaube eher dass sie "Kunden" verlieren als dazu gewinnen, sowie mich.

gz Schneesturm


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (19. Juni 2009)

@ TE

gut ich verstehe deine kritik aber gerade die progamer / raider (die meiner meinung nach ulduar bereits clear haben sollten) finden doch mit der neuen instanz und deren neuen regelung eine neue herausforderung 

und das der schwierigkeitsgrad einer instanz / schlachtzuges mit der zeit reduziert wird um dem gros der spieler das bezwingen dessen zu erledigen macht aus blizzards sicht sinn. worüber sich streiten lässt ist die zeitliche abfolge (für meinen geschmack geht das viel zu schnell)

und wer nicht raidet geht (warum auch immer) braucht auch nicht mit dem neuesten t-sets rumlaufen (wozu auch)

das ist nunmal so - das spiel lebt davon dass der der viel investiert auch dafür belohnt wird


----------



## Belphega (19. Juni 2009)

Das traurige ist, dass man mittlerweile alle Gegner in der WoW gegen schwarze Punkte eintauschen könnte, und die meisten Raidgilden würden sie trotzdem noch gleich gern töten, solange der Drop stimmt.

WoW ist lila geworden (:


----------



## Super PePe (19. Juni 2009)

Ihr konservativen, calvinistischen Jammerlappen. Das erinnert mich an jene Autofahrten, bei denen die kleinen Kinder auf dem halben Weg ständig die Mama und den Papa fragen: SIND WIR SCHON DA? IST ES NOCH WEIT? SIND WIR SCHON DA?
Wir sind noch nicht mal in der Halbzeit von WoW und ihr erhebt in eurem Wahn LichKing zum Endcontent. Das ist euer Denkfehler, eure fehlende Weitsicht. 
Was glaubt Ihr würde passieren wenn alle 3 Addons bis lvl 100 im gleichen Style wie Classic kommen/gekommen wären? RICHTIG Ihr hättet mit lvl 100 kaum noch Leute um überhaupt den Endcontent spielen zu können, weil nach 3 oder 4 Jahren man einfach abspringt und Neueinsteiger kein Bock haben 3 Jahre zu spielen um mal lvl 90 zu werden. Andersrum wollte Blizz euch aber nicht schon nach 1Jahr Classiczeit verlieren weil euch der Inhalt bis lvl 60 gelangweilt hätte (also wurde das richtig knackig). Also lasse ich als Hersteller alle Spieler an der "Entwicklung" des Spieles teilhaben (gleiche Prinzip wie Insel - Tunier etc). Das man als Hersteller schon lange weiss wo das Game endet, weiss man ja wo man das so verhasste "Nerfen" ansetzen kann, so das wenn ich als Hersteller den Endcontent präsentiere, erstens alle Altgamer nicht in ein Loch fallen lasse und gleichzeitig das Spiel weiter für Neuzugänge attraktiv halte.
Also liebe Kinder, wir sind noch nicht da. Also übt euch in Geduld, jammern könnt Ihr dann.

So long, and thx 4 all the fish


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2009)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> so - das spiel lebt davon dass der der viel investiert auch dafür belohnt wird


naja nicht mehr so ganz


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

Crittii schrieb:


> Und wenn man jetzt so überlegt... die 5% von den 100 tausenden oder sogar nochmehr? Können jetzt zu gucken wie irgendwelche movementlegasteniker oder einfach nur leute die das erste mal 80 sind und doch keine Ahnung von Ihrem Charakter haben die selben items bekommen nur weil sie mal durch eine HC Instanz vielleicht sogar "gezogen" wurden.
> 
> ... jetzt kauf ich mir mal von t1 bis t50 alles durch. Wozu noch raiden?
> 
> ...



Niemand zwingt Dich, mit "movementlegastenikern" (beklopptes Wort) in eine Instanz zu gehen oder überhaupt mit diesen "fürchterlichen" Spielern etwas gemeinsam zu machen.

Man raidet, um Spass zu haben, mit Leuten, die einem sympathisch sind, mit denen man sich vielleicht sogar schonmal im RL getroffen hat.

l2p = Mir gehen meine ohnehin schon sehr dürftigen Argumente aus.


----------



## Tami12 (19. Juni 2009)

Das meiner Meinung nach größte Problem, welches hier immer wieder übergangen wird, ist, wie Casuals und schlicht schlechte Spieler auf eine Stufe gestellt werden.

Wenig Zeit =/= wenig Skill

Ich kenne dutzende von Leuten, die 1 Stunde alle zwei Tage online sind und einmal in der Woche dann 3 Stunden raiden und trotzdem locker 3-4k DPS mit ihren frischen Chars erreichen, die vom Equipment her einen Random-Ulduar-Raid niemals von innen sehen dürften (nach den heutigen Pro-Standarts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und an alle, die hier dauernd WoW mit dem RL vergleichen - das ist ein Fehler, ihr KÖNNT WoW eben NICHT mit dem RL vergleichen, weil es zwei grundlegend verschiedene Dinge sind. WoW ist ein Spiel, welches man in seiner Freizeit spielt, um Spaß damit zu haben, Spaß am Raiden (nicht am Looten), Spaß am Leveln, Spaß am PvP (nicht an den Items dies danach für die Wertung gibt). Das RL ist eben das echte Leben und KEIN SPIEL. Ihr könnt nicht einfach sagen "Ja aber für nen Ferrari muss man auch arbeiten", weil das völlig verschiedene Dinge sind. Für den Ferrari müsst ihr arbeiten, weil er Geld kostet und du das Geld dafür brauchst. Geld kostet er, weil die Materialien und die Arbeiterkosten und die Technologie eben Geld kosten, und niemand seine Sachen wegschenkt, weil er sonst innerhalb weniger Wochen seinen Laden dicht machen könnte. Im echten Leben geht es eben, wie der Name schon sagt, ums ÜBERleben. Im Spiel läuft das anders. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso hier manche Leute den Spielern, die ein geregeltes Sozialleben haben, Items nicht gönnen. Wenn ihr ihnen Items nicht gönnt suggeriert das meiner Meinung nach, dass ihr nicht wollt, dass sie Instanzen von innen sehen können. Warum? Was habt ihr gegen Casuals? Haben sie euch etwas getan? Und sagt nicht: "Sie haben unser Spiel kaputt gemacht", das ist nämlich völliger Quatsch. Es war nie "euer" Spiel. Wo steht auf der Packung bitteschön geschrieben: "Ab 12 Jahren, benötigt eine Internetverbindung... ach ja - und bitte nur kaufen, wenn sie mindestens 26 Stunden pro Tag in das Spiel stecken können weil sonst machen sie das Spiel kaputt für alle, die nur für dieses Spiel leben"
Das Spiel gehört jedem, der dafür Geld ausgibt (für das er a r b e i t e t) zu gleichen Teilen. 
Und zu den Prozentzahlen - sucht mal das Raid-Panel der Blizzcon 2005 bei youtube, dort erklärt einer der Designer, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur 1% der WoW-Spieler überhaupt geraidet haben. Heute raiden viel mehr, wenn man aber davon ausgeht, dass diese ganzen Raider von damals die Hardcorespieler von heute sind, dann sind 5% sogar noch hochgegriffen. Viele können das nicht begreifen, die in ihrer elitären Progilde leben und im IRC und in den Foren nur mit Hardcore-Raidern sprechen, dass es auch noch andere Spieler gibt, und zwar unglaublich viele andere Spieler. Und um den Bogen mal zu schließen - damit meine ich nicht, unendlich viele andere schlechte Spieler, sondern unglaublich viele andere gute Spieler, die einfach weniger Zeit haben, weil sie eben nicht 6 Stunden pro Tag spielen. Und das muss nichtmal an der Arbeit liegen, dass kann auch daran liegen, dass man nebenher noch mit Kumpels weggeht oder Sport macht oder was liest oder nen Film anschaut oder Musik anhört oder was weiß ich noch alles.

PS: Ich frage mich, wann die ersten, die sich so in das Spiel verbissen haben, Minderheitenschutz von der Regierung beantragen und Blizzard ne Klage an den Hals hetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PPS: Man sollte sich alle Namen der "Ich hör auf- Schreier" notieren und dann mal in 2 Monaten in der Armory überprüfen lassen. Ich bin hochgespannt, wie viele dann tatsächlich kein Item über Ilevel 246 haben
PPPS: Zu BC haben wirklich alle über WoW geschimpft, und jetzt loben sie es plötzlich in den Himmel. Man könnte ja denken, dass WotLK sie einfach noch mehr enttäuscht hat, wenn nicht genau dieselben Threads und Diskussionen zu BC-Zeiten über Vanilla geführt wurden


----------



## RoA Legende (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Das geht aber auch langsam nach hinten los. Ich habe das gefuehl, die leute die diese aenderung nicht moegen sind gut 50% der alten hardcore raider. Wenn die gehen bleibt ein PVE loses wow ueber in dem fast nurnoch bewegungskrueppel nach Naxx 4.0 gehen und sich beschweren dass es immernoch zu schwer ist. Das ist doch nur eine aneinanderreihung von ereignissen. Gute spieler gehen, das game wird qualitativ schlechter, die schlechten werden die neuen guten, die gehen irgendwann -> game wird wieder qualitativ schlechter...




ohh man wie kann man nur auf die idenn kommen das von a nach b laufen  und 5 tasten drücken (mehr sind es bei den meisten nicht) und im internet vorgekaute bosserklärungen und addons welche mit pfeilen anzeigen was man machen muss (ladung plus / minus) skill oder sogar eine große leistung ist.

das kann jeder der ohren hat zum zuhören und lesen kann und eine bisschen geduld aber skill ist dies nicht.


wow belohnt die härtnäckigkeit für die früheren itembesitzer eines sets  und irgendwann werden diese gleichen items allen nachgeworfen damit "das volk" auch hinterherkommt.

aber mit skill hat das nur ganz und wirklich ganz wenig zu tun.


ich habe früher auch geraidet (immer heiler priester oder schamie) was glaubst du was wir oft erlebt haben wie oft konnten wir nicht spielen nach einem patchday..... mein addon funktioniert nicht mehr ich kann nicht heilen..... das addon gibts noch nicht für den neuen patch.... wir müssen den raid verlegen....gibts den für das richtige laufen kein addon... kann man die addonwarnung in rot in noch größerer schrift auf den 3/4 bildschirm knallen mit achtung jetzt hoch springen.... 

all das wollt ihr als skill verkaufen?

mfg


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

Woolv schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt Dich, mit "movementlegastenikern" (beklopptes Wort) in eine Instanz zu gehen oder überhaupt mit diesen "fürchterlichen" Spielern etwas gemeinsam zu machen.


Und worin mündet das dann? Richtig, Geheule der Casuals.
Mäh, warum wurde ich aus der Gruppe gekickt? Hab mir doch extra T9 gekauft...


----------



## chimaria (19. Juni 2009)

*  Göttliche Weisheit: Dieses Talent erhöht die Intelligenz nun um 2/4/6/8/10% anstatt um 3/6/9/12/15%. 

    * Illumination: Dieses Talent gibt nun 30% der Manakosten des Zaubers zurück anstelle von 60%. 


An diesem punkt wird der holy pala weggepatcht ganz einfach!
Den blizz hatte ja schon in einem früheren blue-post geschreiben das sie holy pala mehr auf manareg kriegen wollen 
warscheinlich weis sie das auf die ulduar items so vielfach drauf gemacht haben es aba eigentlich kaum genutzt wird,
weil crit und holy pala schon immer zusammen gehörte und ich kann mir wirklich gut vorstellen das wenn das so live gehen sollte 
viel holy palas ihre heal klamotten an den nagel hängen...oder ins bank fach ;D


Ps:Alle rechtschreib fehler sind gewollt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kazzar667 (19. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das traurige ist, dass man mittlerweile alle Gegner in der WoW gegen schwarze Punkte eintauschen könnte, und die meisten Raidgilden würden sie trotzdem noch gleich gern töten, solange der Drop stimmt.
> 
> WoW ist lila geworden (:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das ist mit abstand die beste versinnbildlichung des momentanen problems! itemgeile kiddys mit 0 plan vom eigentlichen content, für die is zul gurub `n troll in zul drak... haupsach blind lvln dann durch die scherbenwelt rasen und so schnell wie möglich naxx und ak raiden... dann kommt noch der schwa.. äh equip vergleich... und dann stehen die blöd in dala rumm und flamen wie easy alles is ohne bt jehmal von innen gesehen zu haben -.-


----------



## alchilèes (19. Juni 2009)

MiniMephisto schrieb:


> Also das Auszeichnungssystem hat sich gewaltig verschlechtert, Leute die richtig Arbeiten bei WoW werden gleichgestellt mit irgendwelchen Noobs.



also wer in einem spiel arbeitet sollte sich noch einmal den begriff spiel definieren lassen.....
desweiteren sind diese flamer nicht diejenigen die schreien es kommt auf den skill und nicht auf die ausrüstung an?
wenn dem so ist wird ein "schlechterer" spieler zwar in die schwierigeren instanzen reinkommen dort aber nicht wirklich was reissen.
dies wollen sie meist auch nicht es geht den meisten einfach nur darum die instanzen mal gesehen zu haben und genau das will blizzard fördern


----------



## DegStaerian (19. Juni 2009)

Warum ich raiden gehe?
- weil ich gerne in Gruppen unterwegs bin, anstatt alleine
- weil neue Herausforderungen zu meistern einfach Spass macht
- weil ich meinen Charakter verbessern möchte

Nun, der letzte dieser 3 Punkte wird mit der angekündigten Änderung des Embleme System vollkommen irrelevant. Und das finde ich doch sehr Schade, weil es immerhin ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Spieles ist, und einen doch erheblichen Anreiz für mich bietet.


so long DegStaerian 

Edit: Irgendwie erinnernt mich dieses System an den Kommunismus. Einige leisten mehr andere leisten weniger, aber alle bekommen das Gleiche. Und dass der Mensch so nicht funktioniert, hat uns die Geschichte ja mehr als einmal schmerzlich bewiesen!


----------



## marsv (19. Juni 2009)

ich finde das mit marken auch sehr schlecht und hoffe das das so nicht wirklich kommt.

wenn doch reroll ich auf axt schurke


----------



## Gutgore (19. Juni 2009)

das problem ist doch eher das dann jeder noob t8 bekommen kann oder items auf dem ilvl stand ...spricht gürtel,handschuhe,hals,beine für marken dazu 2 t8  teile (kopf,brust) und schon haste fast gutes equip . Klar fehlen noch einige slots ..aber die kann man ja durch items für ehre etc holn.. (man kann die embelme ja umtauschen). So das heist ein equipter Spieler geht ulduar raiden ... war noch nie drinne ..und failed 100% bei den bossen da. Und genau das stört mich..Items sollte man sich verdienen indem man raidet und die bosse legt. Nicht durch MARKEN!! Klar sind die items in ulduar besser als die marken items  , aber t8 nicht... Ich sehe schon die ganzen noob rnd raids omg....


----------



## mendozino (19. Juni 2009)

Ich stimme mit dem TE komplett überein. Ich hab schon gestöhnt als ich gelesen hab neue Reittiere, neue Pets! Das überschwemmen des Marktes mit beliebten Sachen führt nicht dazu, das sie beliebter werden sondern nur zur Abstumpfung. Wenn man früher Raidpausen genutzt hat um ein besonders süsses oder seltens, schönes Pet vorzuführen zur allgmeinen Unterhaltung ist es heute einfach sinnlos. Jeder hat mindestens 20 Haustiere schon aus Zufall erhalten, Reittiere weiss ich schon gar nicht mehr welches ich benutzen soll.
Es ist halt nur total einfallslos von Blizz eine erfolgreiche Idee totzureiten.

Das andere Thema was mir hier aufstösst, ist die Meinung, das man sein Hobby, seine Freizeitgestaltung nicht Ernst nehmen darf. 
Welches Fussballspiel in der Kreisklasse etc. würde denn funktionieren, wenn lauter solche Laschies rumlaufen würden, die sich für den "Spass" nicht auch anstrengen wollen?
Jeder der eine Leidenschaft hat für irgendwas wird sich anstrengen. Egal ob er Briefmarken sammelt, ob er Sport ausübt oder Musik macht.
Jeder gute Gitarrenspieler wird bestätigen, das vor dem Spass die Arbeit steht.  Hier ständig die Leute als geisteskrank zu bezeichnen, die WOW mit einer gewissen Ernsthaftigkeit betreiben ist für mich nur Ausrede für eigene Unzulänglichkeit und Oberflächlichkeit.


----------



## EXY (19. Juni 2009)

Serinara schrieb:


> Bevor ihr euch weiter die Köpfe einschlagt solltet ihr bedenken, dass Blizzard das Spiel nur aus einem einzigen Grund betreibt: -> *um Geld zu verdienen.*
> 
> Die Weiterentwicklung richtet sich strikt danach möglichst viele Abbonenten zu gewinnen bzw. halten.
> Die aktuelle Strategie, alles einfacher und weniger anspruchslos zu gestalten, ist ein rein rechnerischer Vorgang.
> ...




ist alles richtig stimm ich dir zu         jetz kommts ABER woher soll einer der sich jetz vor 5 min wow geholt hatt wissen ob das spiel einfach ist oder schwer 

UND einer der im tv ne wow werbung sieht weis auch nicht was ne hero marke ist und das wird nie ein grund sein das er sich das spiel kauft 

1 beispiel wäre ein halbes jahr kosten frei spielen lassen dannach hatt er soviel zeit investiert (suchti) das er die 13 eus locker macht 
kenne viele dir nur wegen dem geld nicht anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (19. Juni 2009)

Es gibt doch wirklich nichts zu heulen, der Gedanke dabei ist doch sicher das Twinks schnell aufschliessen können und Leute die jetzt noch nicht so weit sind auch die Möglichkeit haben in raids aufgenommen zu werden. Dieses setzt dann immernoch ein beherrschen der Klasse vorraus, denn leute die nicht spielen können werden auch nicht durch ihr equip zum Helden sondern nur duch skill.
Alle die da anderer Meinung sind trauern meines erachtens nur der investierten Zeit nach aber das war doch schon immer so das man am endkontent mehr leisten muss. Ausserdem kräht in einem Jahr eh kein Hahn mehr nach den Erfolgen die wir heute erringen, wohingegen (ich muss grad an den vergleich mit dem Angler denken) dieser auch noch seinen Enkeln stolz davon erzählen kann. Etwas ähnliches von WoW zu erwarten ist dahingegen sehr naiv.


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juni 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Du hast mit BC angefangen und hälst dich für nen Pro oder Hardcoregamer?
> Gratulation dazu.
> Du hast gelernt das man die komplette Mobgruppe zusammenziehen kann um sie dann einfach wegzubomben, hast von CC noch nie was gehört und nennst dich wahrscheinlich selbst "skilled".
> 
> ...




Ich habe nie erwähnt ein Progamer zu sein.Ich habe nur aufgezählt was mir in Bc gefällt und was in wotlk nicht.


----------



## Lokibu (19. Juni 2009)

Also insgesamt gesehen finde ich das nicht schlecht mit den Ehre-Marken. 

Allerdings wie schon vorher gesagt wurde, können dadurch auch schlechte Spieler in Raids kommen. Ich merke das immer mehr in Randomraids, da viele Gruppen sich dadurch auflösen, das schlechte Spieler dauernt auf ihr Recount schauen und sobald einer weniger DPS als sie haben aus der Gruppe gehen. Jetzt wird das noch schlimmer werden und Randomraids werden jetzt zwar schneller aufgebaut, aber wiederum schneller aufgelöst.

Mir wäre lieber wenn in Hero Inis die Marken nicht geändert werden.

Die PVP Änderungen finde ich allerdings wiederum sehr gut. Besonders mit dem Leveln im BG.


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ich habe nie erwähnt ein Progamer zu sein.Ich habe nur aufgezählt was mir in Bc gefällt und was in wotlk nicht.


Ist doch egal. Gewöhn Dich einfach dran: Den Mund aufmachen darf man eben nur, wenn man seit der Beta spielt. Alles andere sind nur Noobs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorsche2407 (19. Juni 2009)

Euer Problem ist einfach erklärt!
Ihr redet hauptsächlich von lila Pixeln. Es gibt aber auch Raidspieler die nicht unbedingt darauf aus sind einfach nur ihr "DICKES" Gear in dalaran zu präsentieren, sondern einfach mal nen 1st Kill zu machen, sei es Fraktions1st, oder Serverfisrt, oder was weiss ich....
Das nach einem Monat jeder das dicke Gear hat ist doch schon ne ganze Weile so, erstens, weil es mittlerweile Milliarden von Videos gibt, zweitens, die Bosse einfach totgerft werden, um sie den "schlechteren" Spielern, oder den Spielern die die Zeit nicht haben auch zu zeigen, weil Blizz halt keinem etwas vorenthalten will.

Habt ihr Angst wenn ihr nicht mehr das dickste Gear habt, festzustellen das ihr gar nicht so skilled seid? Das euch vllt ein gleichequippter "Casual" einfach so abzockt?
Keine Ahnung wo eure Ängste sind. 

Ja. Das mit den MArken finde ich auch nicht sooo prickelnd, da es schon ein kleienr Verdienst ist die Raids geschafft zu haben und deswegen auch besseres Zeug zu haben.
Aber naja, ich glaub einfach wirklich das ihr nur Angst hab das eure unfähigkeiten nicht mehr durch Gear überdeckt wird.


----------



## Deathknight3 (19. Juni 2009)

ich sehs schon, jeder schwachkopf läuft mit t8 rum. glaubt mir sollte der patch wirklich genau so erscheinen hält wow nicht mehr lange...


----------



## Acho (19. Juni 2009)

RoA schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> krank einfach und zwar der Threadersteller und alle die dies auch noch unterschreiben...
> Wie kommt man auf die Idee ein Spiel, also Freizeit, mit Vergleichen ala Bürojob und nur 5% mehr Gehalt anzustellen?
> ...




Na das ist doch mal ein Post nach meinem Geschmack!!

Genau meine Meinung !! So und nicht anders !!

Kommt mal alle wieder aufn Teppich. Alle Flamer und nicht Flamer werden bei dem Spiel bleiben da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Diese mecker Ziegen werden wir auch nach dem 100.Patch oder Addon haben.Aber daran haben sich ja die meisten schon gewöhnt.


MfG
Acho


----------



## Nicorobbin (19. Juni 2009)

Da fällt mir ein:

Ein Kumpel und ich haben uns mal über die "alten zeiten" unterhalten.
Dabei kamen wir auf einen nenner:

"Seit BC gibt es keine "Progamer" mehr es gibt nur noch dauerspieler mit dem besserem Mix an Addons"


----------



## Morphes (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> *# In allen Dungeons, in denen bisher Embleme des Heldentums oder der Ehre gefunden werden konnten, wie zum Beispiel Naxxramas oder Hallen des Steins im Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch', finden sich jetzt stattdessen Embleme der Eroberung. Embleme der Eroberung können noch immer in Embleme der Ehre oder des Heldentums umgetauscht werden.*
> 
> Seht ihr das genau so? Welche argumente koennt ihr vorbringen oder entkraeften? Interpretiere ich irgendentwas falsch?



Ich hielt das für einen Scherz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich muss gestehen das ich es als Casual irgendwo begrüße ein wenig Honig ums Maul zu bekommen, dass jedoch geht eindeutig zu weit!
T7 wird von einem zum nächsten Tag unbedeutend - naja Schneesturm hat das Set ja auch Optisch einfach übernommen...


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

> Mäh, warum wurde ich aus der Gruppe gekickt? Hab mir doch extra T9 gekauft...




In diesem Fall ist der Kick auch gerechfertigt.

Die entgegengesetzte Sache ist wiederum: "Suche XYZ mit >5k DPS" (kein ausgedachtes Beispiel). Also Hauptsache DPS, alles andere ist egal.


----------



## kazzar667 (19. Juni 2009)

man sollte halt auch langsam mal lockerer werden leute... die euphorie um wow is bei mir schon seit einiger zeit weg und denoch geh ich gerne mit meiner gilde/freunden raiden, immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ob da jetzt "noobs" mit T8 rummlaufen oder nicht is mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht!!! und wenn es mal zu nervig wird mach ich halt noch mal n monat pause und halt mir dann vor augen das es ein spiel ist zur unterhaltung! und ein spiel ist das in ein paar jahren auch ein ende nimmt wenn die server das letzte mal neugestartet werden... und dann spiele ich halt ein neues blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mmo und denke an die schöne wow zeit zurück... mann kann wow auch als pro gamer nur nebenbei zocken da es im e-sports bereich zu eingeschränkt ist und die meisten top pvp/pve gamer zocken doch eh noch cs und co...


----------



## Nimeroth (19. Juni 2009)

Und wer schaut dabei wieder in die Röhre? Die Casual-Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und damit meine ich nicht "schlchte Spieler", sondern durchaus auch sehr gute Spieler die einfach nicht so viel Zeit haben.

Die Überlegung ist ja auch ganz einfach: Ulduar25 Niveau Items für Marken aus Hero Instanzen die man normalerweisse als frisch 80er angeht. Da es so extrem einfach (wenn auch ein wenig Zeitaufwändig) ist, an diese Items zu kommen, werden die Anforderungen an Random Gruppen höchst wahrscheinlich explosionsartig ansteigen. Das heisst es halt nimmer "mind. 4k DPS" sondern "mind. 5 x iLVL226".

Doof natürlich für die Leute die pro Woche nur wenig Zeit haben die Marken zu sammeln. Der Kasper der zwar viel Zeit, aber wenig Klassenverständniss hat, gewinnt dann in diesem Fall.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## mendozino (19. Juni 2009)

Sehr "freundschaftsfördernd" wird auch das System sein, das man bei weniger Fehlversuchen öfters rein darf.
Ich sehe da wirklich jetzt schon Riesen-Flames auf die Raids zukommen wenn mal öfters gewiped wird.
Und die DPS oder HPS Frage vorm Raid wird noch wichtiger bei Noob-Raidleitern.
Alles in allem wird die Atmosphäre nochmal leiden, die Choleriker haben noch mehr Gründe ausfallend zu werden und die Spieler mit Kinderstube werden noch seltener.


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

Woolv schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist der Kick auch gerechfertigt.
> 
> Die entgegengesetzte Sache ist wiederum: "Suche XYZ mit >5k DPS" (kein ausgedachtes Beispiel). Also Hauptsache DPS, alles andere ist egal.


Falscher Thread? Oo


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Falscher Thread? Oo



Nö!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arxit (19. Juni 2009)

Mir gehen eher die Änderungen der Klassen auf die Eier!

Das mit den Heros ist doch nicht so schlecht,für wenig Spieler eine gute Sache.

Ich warte den Patch ab und mal sehen,vielleicht bringt das ja doch alles was.
Zur Zeit geh ich eh nur Ulduar,weil alles andere langweilig geworden ist.

Es ist halt nur ein Spiel,das sollten einige nicht vergessen!


----------



## The Dude (19. Juni 2009)

Ich finde (ohne jetzt hier ALLES zu lesen) dass die Eingangsbehauptungen nicht differenziert genug aufgestellt werden - es wird in meinen Augen nämlich vergessen, das verfügbare Angebot für die entsprechenden Marken zu berücksichtigen. 

Wer sich mal genauer bei den Verfügbaren Items für Embleme der Eroberung umschaut wird feststellen, dass sie seltenst wirklich signifikant besser sind als Drops aus dem frühen hc raidcontent (Naxx, Archa, Maly; Obis in der Variante 25er). Dazu kommt dass vom T 8,5 Set gerade einmal 2 Teile verfügbar sind und dieses Set generell ebenfalls keinen Quantensprung verglichen mit den T 7.5er Varianten darstellt.

Die wirklich spürbaren Verbesserungen die Ulduar vom frühen Raidcontent abheben kommen imho aus Slots, welche man für Embleme gar nicht befüllen kann: Waffen/ Offhand Items, Trinkets, Ringe.

Exemplarisch kann ich sagen, dass ich gestern (nachdem ich mir irgendwann vor einer Weile mal die Halskette für Tanks geleistet hatte) vorm entsprechenden Markenhändler stand und NICHTS gefunden habe, was ich wirklich haben wollte - ich glaube die Qualität der Eroberungsembleme wird überbewertet.


----------



## Blumentau (19. Juni 2009)

Wie der TE schreib ich auch nicht oft. Ich lese mir die Beiträge durch und schmunzel bei der ein oder anderen Antwort.

Aber was ich hier teilweise lese ist schon "krass".

Da sind zu einem die Leute die sich von der Menge "abheben" wollen. Schön und gut. Aber die Skillungen die ihr benutzt sind nicht anders als die Builds in den Foren. Super abgehoben und individuel.

Dann sind da die, die sich beschweren das sie viel Zeit in Raids investieren  und nun "Noobs" (eurer Aussage nach alle die nicht so oft bis garnicht in Raids unterwegs sind) das gleiche erreichen können. 
Schonmal dran gedacht, das es Menschen gibt die ein Reales Leben leben? Da werden soziale Kontakte geplegt (für alle die vergessen haben was das ist: Unterhaltungen und beschäftigungen mit echten Menschen, wo man Sprechen und nicht schreiben muss.) Es müssen Familien versorgt werden oder andere müssen halt viel arbeiten. Nach eurer aussage sind das alles Noobs.

Und wie viele schon vorher gesagt haben: WoW ist ein Spiel. Wenn ich bestätigung haben will, mach ich was tolles in meinem Job. Überrasche meine Freundin oder sonstwas. Irgendwas halt das mir auch was bring. In einem Spiel gehts um Spaß. Eure Kommentare und Argumente sagen aber nur aus: "Ich bekomm im echten Leben nichts gebacken, also muss ich der Ober Roxxor in einem Spiel sein". Über so Leute lache ich und anschließend werde ich traurig darüber, dass es Menschen gibt die so arg an Realitäts Verlusst leiden.

So far

Weint weiter, es wird eh nicht bringen. Eure einzige Chance euch nicht mehr Aufregen zu müssen ist, euren Account zu löschen.


lg


----------



## Tralloria (19. Juni 2009)

so.. ich halte mich normalerweise ja mit Postings zurück, aber heute muss ich einfach auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es lustig, wer sich so als Casual Gamer bezeichnet - ich selbst tue das, weil ich so in etwa 5 Stunden in der Woche spiele.. wenn ich mal Urlaub habe, sind es vielleicht auch mal mehr.

Ich habe keine Zeit zum raiden und auch Hero-Inis dauern mir (ja echt, obwohls manchmal "nur" ne halbe Stunde ist, ich hab was, das man Real-Life nennt ;p) teilweise zu lange. Ich bin eben einer der Casuals, die einloggen, ein bisschen was spielen und dann wieder ausloggen.. mal ne halbe Stunde oder Stunde am Stück kommt natürlich vor, sonst lohnt sichs ja garnicht, aber ausgerechnet diese Zeit damit zu verbringen, mir eine Gruppe zu suchen .. ach nö, da kann ich mir schöneres vorstellen ^^

Ich spiele seit der Open Beta und habe auch schon wesentlich mehr Zeit mit dem Spiel verbracht, werde bestimmt auch noch - sofern es das wahre Leben zulässt - viele Stunden mit dem Spiel verbringen.

Mir macht es nach wie vor Spaß und ich freue mich darüber, dass ich evtl. doch mal die Chance habe, an ein höherwertiges Item zu kommen, falls ich dann doch mal (so ca. 1 Mal im Monat) in eine Instanz gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit 3 Jahren gibt es immer wieder Spieler, die über Patches/Änderungen im Spiel jammern. Schade finde ich, dass das Gejammer immer so groß ist .. komisch aber, es gibt diese Leute immer noch .. der Durchschnittsdeutsche ist einfach nicht normal, wenn er nix zum heulen hat ;-)

Und ja, ich empfinde den Thread als einen der vielen, die es schon gibt - als Heulthread.

Denkt mal an eure Opas (meine leben leider nimmer) .. die auch immer gesagt haben: "Ach .. früher war alles besser!" .. so hört ihr euch alle an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und ein bisschen mehr Gelassenheit - sowohl im Spiel als auch im wahren Leben :-)) 
Liebe Grüße
Tralloria


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (19. Juni 2009)

da gibt es keine große diskussion...

/sign


----------



## lokker (19. Juni 2009)

@Blumentau

Bin ganz deiner Meinung. In einem Spiel soll es wirklich nur um Spaß gehen. Der TE hat auch zu viele Vergleiche mit dem richtigen Leben beschrieben. So kommt bei mir der Eeindruck, das er WoW als eine Art Ersatzwelt betrachtet, in der eine Änderung genauso furchtbar wie im richtigen Leben ist.


----------



## Benefit (19. Juni 2009)

Zu allererst einmal ich hab Highlevel spielen in WoW mit WotLK aufgehört da ich schnell
gemerkt habe das alles eigentlich so ist wie in Classic und BC nur leichter.
Ich hatte keine lust die gleichen Bossencounter zu machen wie noch vor 4 Jahren
nur in einem anderen gewand und noch leichter!

Egal BTT:

Erstmal
/sign!

*Wenn ich WoW als Hobby spiele...
(oder)
Wenn ich BMX als Hobby fahre...
*...dann investiere ich gerne Zeit in mein Hobby und lerne die ganzen Tricks
und alles was wichtig ist ich werde dadurch in meinem Hobby besser!
*Um wieviel besser?*
Um das was ich Zeit reingesteckt hab und an den tricks (bossen) an
denen ich geübt hab und wieviel hingabe (nicht leidenschaft) ich reingesteckt hab.
*Wie oft ich am Tag übe?*
Naja unterschiedlich ist halt mein Hobby wie es sicht mit Freunden oder Zeit
ergibt aber da es ja mein Hobby is investier ich dementsprechend viel Zeit rein.

Jetzt stellt euch vor einer der nachbar fährt auch seit ner Woche BMX
kann aber plötzlich schon genausoviel wie ich und jetzt stell dir vor
nicht nur der Nachbar sondern auch deine Mutti dein Hund und die kleine
Schwester deiner Freundinn.

Es geht nicht darum das du ihnen das nicht gönnst das sie nun auch in nur
ner Woche so gut fahren können wie du wenn nicht sogar besser sondern
das sie urplötzlich ohne den bruchteil deines aufwandes sowas vollbringen.

Es geht nun mal um den aufwand und da kann man sauer werden wenn WoW
1.Hobby 2. Zeitvertreib und nicht umgekehrt für denjenigen ist.

*Die für die es in erster linie ein Hobby ist die möchten vielleicht sich in dem was
sie gern tun abheben und dazu gehört auch bestimmte menge zeit reinzustecken.
*
Das wars und jetzt noch bissi Empathie:

Ich werde AION spielen wenns rauskommt weil es härter ist und das mag
ich an einem Hobby es muss mich herausfordern *ich suche die herausforderung im spiel!
*
*Nehmen wir ein Punkte System: 1=nix Clear und 10=alles Clear
und ich wäre sagen wir ne 5!* Dann bin ich zufrieden damit auch wenn ich
nicht alles vom spiel sehe es gibt noch genug spieler unter mir und genug
ober mir ich habe Leute von denen ich mich abheben kann und ich habe Leute
zu denen ich aufschauen kann wo ich sag da will ich auch mal hin *auch wenn
ich niemals ne 6 werde oder 7 geht es rein um die vorstellung zu wissen
das man besser ist als viele aber nicht so gut wie andere.
*
... ist WoW dein Hobby oder nur reiner Zeitvertreib... je nachdem willst du
unterschiedliches erreichen und hast ne andere auffassung von einem guten spiel!

Mfg, Benefit


----------



## Freakypriest (19. Juni 2009)

Vorallem was ist denn genau ein Pro und was ein Causal?

Ich selber gehe 3x4stunden Raiden die woche hab mein Ulduar EQ und clear (25ger) geh 1xdie woche was trinken, 1xdie woche familie. Und so ganz neben bei 50stunden Arbeiten (inc. fahrzeiten)
Was bin ich nun?

Änderungen gibt es immer zum einen wirds nicht langweilig zum anderen werden die Spieler nicht ganz soweit auseinander gerissen vom EQ abstand her, was meiner meineung nach zu einem einfacherem Teamplay führt.
Ob nun Noob's oder sonstwas dabei sind sei dahingestellt.
Denn lieber nen Causal der interesse hat und hilftellungen umsetzen kann, als Pro''s die eh alles besser wissen, sich nichts sagen lassen und schuld bei anderen suchen.

Das ganze Pro/Causal geht mir auf die Eier!!!

Wir haben doch alle spass ma Spiel sonst wären wir nicht hier. Natürlich kann man sich über änderungen aufregen die einem nicht gefallen aber dieses: "AHHHHHHH alles nur für Causals ich will aber was besseres bleiben" ist absoluter schwachsinn.


----------



## 64K (19. Juni 2009)

Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn keiner mehr nach Naxx geht ? JA UND ?

Da könntest man jetzt auch heilen, die ganzen Level 80er haben nie den Schlangenschrein gesehen.
Blizzard hat Naxx wiedererweckt, da sie entweder keine Zeit hatten neuen Content zu erfinden
oder wirklich diese alte Ini den neuen Leuten zeigen konnte.

Die meisten haben Naxx gesehen und das wars jetzt. Im übernächsten Patch wird sicherlich keiner mehr Ulduar sehen.
Was ist so schlimm daran. 

War früher doch genauso. Man ging nach Kara und dann schloss man sich irgendeiner Gilde an die SSC / FDS oder weitere Instanzen geraidet hat. Es machte kaum einen Sinn nach Gruul oder Maggi zu gehen; vorallem nicht nach den neuen Markenitems aus Quel'D.....




Ich muss aber zugeben das mit den neuen Marken wird langsam verwirrend... Wieviele verschiedene Marken gibts denn noch,
wenn sie da wieder etwas reduzieren find ich das gut. Sorry aber ich will Ende WotLK nicht mit 16 verschiedenen Markentypen da stehen....



Mir gefiehl das Prinzip Ende BCs eigentlich auch.
Für die meisten war damals nach Kara (gegenenfalls nach Maggi und Gruul) schluss, außer sie hatten das Glück einer Raidgilde anzugehören. 
Dann kam Zul'Aman. Dies konnte man gut Abfarmen und hatte dann (wenn man besser wurde) tolle Sachen die
- finde ich - besser waren als das Zeug aus Maggi und Gruul. Dann kam noch die Insel mit den neuen Belohungen, die alte Kara Items ersetzen.

Auf einmal war man auch als Anfänger auf einem Itemlevel mit dem man zumindest anfangen konnte random SSC und FDS zu raiden.


Das System hätte man doch fortsetzen können ?
Die, die nicht genug Zeit haben oder nicht gut genug sind farmen halt Marken in den einfacheren Instanzen und rücken dann durch den besseren Loot zwangsweise nach.



Hey ich verstehe dass alle den neuen Content sehen wollen (wieso auch nicht).
Blizzard wollte dass alle den Content sehen und kam daher ja auf die Idee den HardCore Raidern die HardModes zu geben.
Scheint zumindest teilweise aufzugehen oder höhrt ihr irgendjemanden schreien:
"Ich will auch alle Hard Modes sehen" ?

Die Community findet allerdings (zu recht) dass Hard Modes kein Content sind..

So wie ich den Patchnotes entnehme versucht Blizzard hier wieder auf die Community zu zu kommen
dadurch dass es nun in beiden Variationen (10ner und 25er) einen heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad gibt.

Mir würde das besser gefallen als die HardMode Sache. 
Möchte ich WoW Spielen, raiden und nebenher ein gutes Buch lesen gehe ich AFK in den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad und sehe den Content. 
Möchte man die Herausforderung wählt man den h. Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Ich vermute mal dass es genau die selben Bosse sind, nur halt dass noch ein paar Effekte hinzukommen , wie bisher im HardMode.

Es ist halt schon was anderes, wenn man eine Instanz betritt und jederzeit weiß wenn wir es nicht schaffen
macht man es halt ohne hardmode (oder fängt gleich easy going an).....

Ich denke das wird ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## mendozino (19. Juni 2009)

Tralloria schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Seit 3 Jahren gibt es immer wieder Spieler, die über Patches/Änderungen im Spiel jammern. Schade finde ich, dass das Gejammer immer so groß ist .. komisch aber, es gibt diese Leute immer noch .. der Durchschnittsdeutsche ist einfach nicht normal, wenn er nix zum heulen hat ;-)
> 
> ...




Dieses Argument wird immer gern genommen um sich vom "Durchschnittsdeutschen" abzuheben und elitär zu wirken.
Tatsächlich sind die Threads in US, in UK, in Frankreich und Russland z.B. nicht kürzer und meist noch viel heftiger in der Wortwahl (wenn FU ein Wort ist).
Mich persönlich freuts wenn du Spass hast, lass aber auch andere Meinungen gelten, die sich für das Spiel entschieden haben, als es noch was anderes ausstrahlte und die mit der Entwicklung nicht einverstanden sind. Auch diese Spieler haben einen Freundeskreis im Spiel gefunden der dadurch auch leidet, wenn man weniger Spass haben kann (Spass durch Herausforderung z.B.).
Ich finde es durchaus legitim sich zu beschweren wenn man mit dem gekauften Produkt unzufrieden ist. Wer das als Nörgelei bezeichnet liegt einfach falsch.


----------



## Teradas (19. Juni 2009)

Das mit den Emblemen ist wirklich doof...
Aber du hast im Endeffekt recht.
BC war es am besten,die Casuals hatten in Kara und Gruul zu tun und für die "guten" Raider gab es Sunwell und BT und evtl. Hyjal,weiß nicht ob dieses schwer ist soweit war ich nicht.


----------



## Blumentau (19. Juni 2009)

Benefit schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt euch vor einer der nachbar fährt auch seit ner Woche BMX
> kann aber plötzlich schon genausoviel wie ich und jetzt stell dir vor
> nicht nur der Nachbar sondern auch deine Mutti dein Hund und die kleine
> Schwester deiner Freundinn.




Dann freu ich mich darüber, 1. dass es mehr Leute gibt mit dennen ich Rumfahren kann.
                                         2. Ich so viele Natürtalente Kenne

blöder vergleich xD

Alles andere wäre Neid


----------



## DegStaerian (19. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> @Blumentau
> 
> Bin ganz deiner Meinung. In einem Spiel soll es wirklich nur um Spaß gehen. Der TE hat auch zu viele Vergleiche mit dem richtigen Leben beschrieben. So kommt bei mir der Eeindruck, das er WoW als eine Art Ersatzwelt betrachtet, in der eine Änderung genauso furchtbar wie im richtigen Leben ist.



Ich denke da geht es weniger um Ersatzwelt, mehr darum dass man für eine gewisse Leistung sich auch etwas erwartet, im RL wie im Spiel. Und im "wirklichen" Leben kommt von nichts nuneinmal nichts! Leistung sollte honoriert werden, wozu sollte man sich ansonsten anstrengen mehr zu leisten als andere?


so long


----------



## Intragor (19. Juni 2009)

Was jammert ihr rum, dass sich jeder Noob dann die neuen t-Teile kaufen kann.
Bevor sich jemand die Sachen holen kann, musser erstmal Heros wie blöd abfarmen und wir seinen Char sicherlich dabei immer besser beherrschen, denn learning bei doing!

Und es würde sicher alles harmonischer in WOW laufen, wenn die hardcoregamer nicht immer mit ihrem scheiss Equipt- und Dps-Check alle nicht so gut equipten Spieler ablehen/kicken würden.
Geb doch auch mal solchen Spielern eine Chance, denn auch ihr hab mal klein angefangen und nicht jeder hat das Glück in einer "guten" Gilde zu sein.

Blizz reagiert doch nur auf das was sie mitbekommen, denn wenn jemand das Equipt hat und genug Dps fährt wird er sicherlich in jedem Raid mitgenommen, und das sagt nichts von seinem "skill" aus.
Wobei skill auch wieder so ein Thema wäre liebe hardcorer, spielt den kommenden Raid doch mal ohne addons und ohne euch vorher durchzulesen wie man welchen Boss legt!
Was macht der Heiler bloß ohne healbot? Ich würd mal sagen das min. 90% nicht mehr raidfähig wären, das könnte man immer weiter auf andere Klassen ausdehnen, aber egal.

Nehmt einfach rücksicht denn WOW sollte ein Spiel für eine Gemeinschaft sein in der alle gleich sind, und nehmt es als das was es ist, ein Spiel.


----------



## Rainaar (19. Juni 2009)

Foobär schrieb:


> OMG, hier habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.
> Ich brauche kein WoW um stolz auf mich zu sein. Status und Würde habe ich in meinem realen Leben.
> Ich lasse mich doch nicht auf eine Spielfigur reduzieren - wie armselig wäre ich denn!



Er hat es eventuell nicht so treffend ausgedrückt, aber im Prinzip hat er doch recht.

Es geht dabei auch nicht um Stolz und Würde im RL - wobei Würde wohl echt fehl am Platz ist.

Aber WOW braucht wie jedes Spiel Motivation. Motivation entsteht durch Anforderung und Erfolg. Und wenn ich etwas geschafft habe bin ich auch stolz darauf.

Mann sollte allerdings das Wort Stolz und seine Bedeutung überbewerten.


Wird das mit den Marken so eingeführt geht ein guter Teil Motivation verloren bestimmte Dinge zu tun, da immer der leichteste Weg beschritten wird.

Vereinfachen, abschwächen - ja! auf jeden Fall. Aber komplett den Anreiz nehmen etwas zu tun? Nein.

Und das hat nix mit vorenthalten wollen zu tun.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokker (19. Juni 2009)

DegStaerian schrieb:


> Ich denke da geht es weniger um Ersatzwelt, mehr darum dass man für eine gewisse Leistung sich auch etwas erwartet, im RL wie im Spiel. Und im "wirklichen" Leben kommt von nichts nuneinmal nichts! Leistung sollte honoriert werden, wozu sollte man sich ansonsten anstrengen mehr zu leisten als andere?
> 
> 
> so long



Was für Leistung? Ich will in WoW nix leisten sondern einfach nur spielen und Spaß dabei haben. Alles andere ist schwachsinn.


----------



## Kirath (19. Juni 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Das mit den Emblemen ist wirklich doof...
> Aber du hast im Endeffekt recht.
> BC war es am besten,die Casuals hatten in Kara und Gruul zu tun und für die "guten" Raider gab es Sunwell und BT und evtl. Hyjal,weiß nicht ob dieses schwer ist soweit war ich nicht.




Das war eben nicht gut. Jeder zahlt das Gleiche für das Produkt, der Entwickler programmiert für ALLE, also soll es auch jeder sehen können. Das wäre ja genauso wie ein normales Konsolenspiel, dass man nicht schaffen kann, nur damit sich 5% der Käufer damit rühmen können, "pro-gamer" zu sein.
Wählbare Schwierigkeitsgrade gibt es seit jeher in Computerspielen, und da weint auch niemand. Warum in Wacraft? 
Blizzard hat es geschafft mit den HardModes eine Art Schwierigkeitsgrad  einzubauen, und das is auch gut so.


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Also, ich finde die Raids eigentlich "machbar" als Standardspieler und dachte damit habe es sich mit der Erleichterung/Anpassung für Casual-Spieler. Dass man den Kram nun durch heroische Instanzen bekommen kann finde ich nicht wirklich toll und das sage ich als Nichtraider. Für mich gehört T7-Kram nach Naxx, T8-Kram nach Ulduar etc..
> Zudem will ich mir nicht ausmalen wie die Instanzserver ständig überlastet sein werden, wenn jeder wie irre die Dailies macht. Und mal ehrlich: Wirklich toll hört sich der neue Raid nun auch nicht an.



Sry, aber unter machbar versteh ich was anderes.
ich hab 2stunden pro tag (so eingestellt). Naxx 10 dauert, allein bis wir anfangen, 1.5stunden
also hab ich nur noch 30min zeit für naxx. Wie weit kommen wir? GAR NICHT so weit;
genau bei den trashs evtl 1 boss eines viertels, so weit kommen wir, dann geh ich off und somit ist id am arsch.
von naxx 25 will ich gar nicht reden

sry, ich begrüsse herzlich, was blizz mit 3.2 ändert und das ich mit den dailys emblem der Triumph bekomme und zusätzlich emblem der Eroberung mit hero ini (HdS, HdB, Turm und so) bekomme. Meinen Respekt an Blizz. Auf diesen patch freu ich mich am meisten!!!!!!

ich zahl doch nicht 20 SFr pro monat, damit ich meine seele aus dem leib reisse, nur um eq zu farmen verdammt!
Ich will doch auch mal Zeit fürs farmen haben, Berufe skillen, Sachen herstellen, handeln, twinks lvln und equipten und mal meinen spass haben! Das ist der Grund, warum ich WoW spiele und nicht, weil ich geil auf EPIXX bin...


----------



## X-orzist (19. Juni 2009)

Epic - Guide von Grün auf Epic in nur 12 Tagen.

Was ihr machen müßt ist nur jeden Tag in Hero-Ini´s rennen und die Marken farmen:

Itemlvl. 226 
Kette 			= 19
Gürtel			= 28
Hände			= 28
Beine			= 39
Brust (T8,5)		= 58
Helm (T8,5)		= 58

Itemlvl 213
Ring			= 25
Umhang		= 25
Armschienen		= 60
Füße			= 40
Schultern (T7,5)		= 60
Relikt/Götze/Buchband	= 25

Summe:		465 Embleme der Eroberung

12 Hero-Ini´s x 3 Bosse (oft auch 4) x 12 Tage = min. 432 Embleme

Nie war es so einfach wie nach dem Patch ^^


----------



## iwi (19. Juni 2009)

hallo,

super sache die änderungen,


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> 
> ...



Die Zahlen steigen nicht wirklich, das erkennt man, wenn man auf die Serverauslastung schaut, und diese mit den Anzeigen von vor einigen Monaten vergleicht. Die Zahlen halten sich eben nur, weil Blizzard immer wieder neue Märkte erschließt. Dadurch bleiben die Gesamtzahlen meist auf gleichem Level.

Die Server in Deutschland sind ja nicht wirklich gut ausgelastet, nur ein PVP Server voll, einer hoch, Rest mittel. Bei den PVE Servern siehts besser aus, trotzdem sind da einige Leute abgewandert. Es gibt etliche Server mit "niedrig" oder "empfohlen" wo andere MMORPG Betreiber schon längst die Server zusammengelegt hätten, Blizzard tut das aber nicht um die Illusion aufrecht zu erhalten, dass die Spielerzahlen doch noch wachsen.

Aber klar, beim nächsten Add on sind die meisten Leute eh wieder da, das haben BC und WOTLK bewiesen. Trotzdem haben casualfreundliche MMORPGs meist das Problem, dass die "Hardcoregamer" aufhören, und man somit Spieler verliert. Bei Spielen, die wiederum nicht wirklich casualfreundlich sind, hören die Casuals trotzdem eher selten auf. Das hat auch WoW Classic bewiesen, das war nicht wirklich casualfreundlich, trotzdem haben die Leute weitergespielt und die Zahlen sind gestiegen.


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. Juni 2009)

Das man die sogenannten "Accoundgebundenen" Gegenstände nur auf dem Server nutzen kann, auf dem man sie erpielt hat....das is was, was man mal hätte ändern können -.-


----------



## Orthes (19. Juni 2009)

-->Ich weiss, WoW ist nicht mit Arbeit zu vergleichen, werden jetzt viele sagen, aber ALLES im leben steht in einem Input = Output verhaeltniss, egal ob ihr eine Menschliche beziehung, eure Stromrechnung oder die Mueckenplage von 1975 auf den Osterinseln nehmt. Dieses Input = Output verhaeltniss besteht in WoW nicht mehr, bzw nur die ersten 2 monate nach dem patch. Danach wird es vernichtet.


Ich glaube genau das ist das Problem was man den meisten Spielern in WOW einfach nicht oft genug sagen kann, leider auch Dir, im echten leben input == output.
ABER: In WOW ist nichts real ! Nur weil man in WOW die Arena oder Inzen rockt ist man trotzdem kein superheld !!!!
Es gibt auch überhaupt keinen Grnd zu glauben das man etwas besser kann als ein anderer Spieler, denn spätestens mit dem nächsten Addon wird neu gemischt. Hast Du das im realen Leben auch schon erlebt, dass jemand einfach die Regeln ändert ? Oder Deine Fähigkeiten zurücksetzt ?
NEIN, es ist ein Spiel mehr nicht !
Ich spiele seid release und ich finde die Änderungen für Casual OK, nicht alle, aber die meißten.

Früher:

je Hartz4 desto größer der Erfolg und auch das entsprechende Equip !

Heute:

ja, heute hat jeder ein gutes Equip und das sollte in einem Spiel, das eben nicht nur für Arbeitslose ist auch sein.


----------



## Dread01 (19. Juni 2009)

Mittlerweile Seite 13.

Und das katastrophalste daran !
Die Welt dreht sich dennoch weiter und keinen interessierts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurosen (19. Juni 2009)

Ich fand das System zu BC Zeiten Klasse. Frag mich nur langsam warum etwas was funktioniert hat und eigendlich ok war einfach so in vergessenheit geratet. Oder besser einfach über den haufen geworfen wird.
Leider lernt niemand mehr richtig spielen. alle sind lvl 80 können ihren char nicht spielen und gehen heros und dafür jetzt auch noch mit t8.5 belohnt werden sehe ich nicht ganz ein.
Was soll es wenn es so weiter geht zocke ich lieber was anderes


----------



## Nexilein (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Der vergleich ist durchaus berechtigt in meinen augen, da in beides eine art arbeit investiert wird. Wenn du mal ne modelleisenbahn gebaut hast, wirst du wissen dass da auch arbeit hintersteckt. Und nachdem du mehrere hundert euro ausgegeben hast, um dir deine perfekte eisenbahn zu bauen hat dein nachbar ploetzlich genau die gleiche von seinem vater geschenkt bekommen.



Investierst du deine Zeit um die perfekte Eisenbahn zu haben, oder um eine Eisenbahn zu haben die dein Nachbar nicht hat...


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

Benefit schrieb:


> *Wenn ich WoW als Hobby spiele...
> (oder)
> Wenn ich BMX als Hobby fahre...
> *...dann investiere ich gerne Zeit in mein Hobby und lerne die ganzen Tricks
> ...



Das ist doch ein sehr hinkender Vergleich. Was nun, wenn Dein Nachbar, seine Frau usw. einfach mal mehr Talent haben als Du? Dann kannst Du genauso wenig etwas dagegen tun, wie die Änderungen von Blizzard oder das Lootglück von einigen, die ihre Items schon nach einem Run durch eine Ini bekommen, wofür du zehn Runs gebraucht hast.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich zahl doch nicht 20 SFr pro monat, damit ich meine seele aus dem leib reisse, nur um eq zu farmen verdammt!
> Ich will doch auch mal Zeit fürs farmen haben, Berufe skillen, Sachen herstellen, handeln, twinks lvln und equipten und mal meinen spass haben! Das ist der Grund, warum ich WoW spiele und nicht, weil ich geil auf EPIXX bin...




Ich bin auch nicht geil auf Epix aber wenn du kein Bock hast auf Equip farmen dann mußte auch keine Heros machen sondern kannst dich voll und ganz deinen Berufen und Twinks widmen.


----------



## Kremlaa (19. Juni 2009)

WoW ist nicht mehr das spiel was mich anfangs so gereizt hatte , durch die ganzen änderungen wird es immer mehr zum Kinderspiel : Reiten ab 20 - Epic ab 40 - fliegen ab 60 - Bald 20% mehr ep - mieser Content.  Naja mich aufjedenfall reizt WoW nicht mehr und ich warte eig. nur noch auf *Aoin*


----------



## Lokibu (19. Juni 2009)

> ... ist WoW dein Hobby oder nur reiner Zeitvertreib... je nachdem willst du
> unterschiedliches erreichen und hast ne andere auffassung von einem guten spiel!



Und das ist es was manche Spieler unterscheidet, die meinen das alles nur ein Spiel ist. Ein Spiel kann halt auch ein Hobby sein, in das man Zeit investiert und man für diese Zeit auch ein Ergebnis erhalten will. Was wäre es denn für ein Hobby, wenn man viel Zeit reinsteckt und am Ende nur Müll rauskommt. Und wenn das bei WoW der Fall ist, wird das keiner mehr spielen.


----------



## The Dude (19. Juni 2009)

Maurosen schrieb:


> Ich fand das System zu BC Zeiten Klasse. Frag mich nur langsam warum etwas was funktioniert hat und eigendlich ok war einfach so in vergessenheit geratet. Oder besser einfach über den haufen geworfen wird.
> Leider lernt niemand mehr richtig spielen. alle sind lvl 80 können ihren char nicht spielen und gehen heros und dafür jetzt auch noch mit t8.5 belohnt werden sehe ich nicht ganz ein.
> Was soll es wenn es so weiter geht zocke ich lieber was anderes



Whoa Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das trifft den Nagel 100% auf den Kopf.

Oder kann mir mal jemand aus der Elitistenloge mal stichhaltig erklären, welcher Nachteil ihm/ ihr individuell daraus entsteht, dass man zukünftig leichter an die Markengegenstände kommt?


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht geil auf Epix aber wenn du kein Bock hast auf Equip farmen dann mußte auch keine Heros machen sondern kannst dich voll und ganz deinen Berufen und Twinks widmen.



glaubst du, es macht mich an, wenn ich mit dämmlichen grünen sachen rumlaufe und 2 stunden brauche, bis ich 1 mob kille?
ich sammle schon eq, aber es sollte nicht 12 monate dauern, bis ich soweit bin und ich dann alles wegschmeissen und muss, weil neues addon rauskommt -.-


----------



## DegStaerian (19. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> Was für Leistung? Ich will in WoW nix leisten sondern einfach nur spielen und Spaß dabei haben. Alles andere ist schwachsinn.



Wenn es dir nur um den Spass geht, kein Thema. Aber für andere stellt das Spiel eben auch eine Herausforderung da, die zu es zu meistern gilt. Und wenn man diese Herausforderung schafft, sollte man auch dafür belohnt werden. 
Und um Spass zu haben brauchst du definitv nicht das beste Equip!

so long


----------



## Dregalos (19. Juni 2009)

Wird es einen reset der talentpunkte geben ?

denn so wie der retri überarbeitet wird werd ich auf jeden Fall anders skillen müssen/wollen.
an der healskillung werd ich wohl auch was ändern und einige Prots werden auch umskillen denk ich.

an der spielmechanik des Retri u des Heal wird ja einiges geändert also wäre der reset gerechtfertigt.

Was denkt ihr ??

mfg Drega


----------



## Tennissen (19. Juni 2009)

Gebt dem Spiel nicht mehr was es ist. Ein Spiel bleibt ein Spiel und kein Lebensersatz.

Im Rl bekommt keiner später den Job im Bewerbungsgespräch mit der Aussage ich war großer Gearchecker in Dalaran und hab nur Leute mit xy mitgenommen und war Maintank bei der Gilde xy und habe 24 Serverfirstkills auf dem Buckel mit 300 Tage played.


/sign

Kann ich so nur zu 100 Prozent unterschreiben, auch wenn ich mir hinterher wieder anhören darf dass ich keine 
Ahnung vom Spiel habe weil ich nicht IMBA zur welt gekommen bin sondern mir meine Rüssi Step für Step in der wenigen Zeit neben der Arbeit "erarbeite"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab Spass dran weils ein Spiel ist!!!!!


----------



## Nexilein (19. Juni 2009)

X-orzist schrieb:


> Epic - Guide von Grün auf Epic in nur 12 Tagen.
> 
> Was ihr machen müßt ist nur jeden Tag in Hero-Ini´s rennen und die Marken farmen:
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe mal das war Ironie...
Kein Casual rennt täglich in 12 Hero Inis; schon garnicht wegen irgendwelchen Epics.
432 Embleme sind 108 Runs bei 4 Bossen pro Ini. Bis ein echter Casual die zusammen hat ist vermutlich T9 aktuell, also:
Don't Panic


----------



## BTTony (19. Juni 2009)

@TE: Finde deine Argumentation scheitert in einem Punkt. Wenn ich Marken sammel um an Equipment zu kommen brauch ich viel länger als wenn ich regelmäßig raide. Geh zweimal Naxx10 und du hast schon ganz gutes Equip. Du musst für T7 brust und Handschuhe 140 oder 120 marken in heros farmen. bei durchschnittlich 4 Marken (inklu daily etc) brauchste da viel länger für. Wenn das so in etwa beibehalten wird, gibts nichts zu schimpfen.


----------



## Rainaar (19. Juni 2009)

Kremlaa schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht mehr das spiel was mich anfangs so gereizt hatte , durch die ganzen änderungen wird es immer mehr zum Kinderspiel : Reiten ab 20 - Epic ab 40 - fliegen ab 60 - Bald 20% mehr ep - mieser Content.  Naja mich aufjedenfall reizt WoW nicht mehr und ich warte eig. nur noch auf *Aoin*



Und diese Kommentare lese ich am liebsten. MACHT es doch endlich. HÖRT AUF! statt immer nur davon zu sprechen. Geht, schnell und weit weg.


----------



## Cold Play (19. Juni 2009)

also zu den emblemen: ich finds schon richtig das es mehrere gibt. aber sie sind meiner meinung nach falsch bewertet.

es sollte ein emblem für normale Raids und heroic instanzen geben und eine emblem sorte für die hero raids. 

so das zum bespiel in naxx 10er die gleichen marken droppen wie in ulduar 10er, damit man sich auch so besseres equip holen kann.

auf der anderen seite verstehe ich natürlich die leute die meinen man solle sich das equip verdienen. Ich allerdings bin in einer gilde wo die leute halt immer noch nach naxx statt ulduar gehen. ich will NUR mit meiner gilde und freunden raiden und nicht mit fremden. (hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das meine xD)

mfg

CP


----------



## NightelfWithAttitude (19. Juni 2009)

juhu blizzard züchtet somit spieler, die zwar t8 tragen, aber vom movement und skill her eigentlich noch in hc inis rumwipen sollten:> wird dann sicher lustig in ulduar und höheren contents mit leuten, die hodir als eisblock erleben xD

jo /sign zum ersten text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (19. Juni 2009)

Ich denke es gibt reset.
Warum??

Weil Talente abgeändert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeltas (19. Juni 2009)

Hmm ich find das gar nicht mal so schlecht, denn so kann man auch mal als Casual die größeren Sachen angucken.
Meine Gilde ist eher ne Casual Gilde, (beißen uns jez grad durch Naxx) und auch wenn das super mega EQ da ist.
Ohne Movement und Verständnis kommste auch nicht wirklich weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bleibt doch mal alle locker und schaut was auf euch zu kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Zeltas


----------



## dergrossegonzo (19. Juni 2009)

X-orzist schrieb:


> Epic - Guide von Grün auf Epic in nur 12 Tagen.
> 
> Was ihr machen müßt ist nur jeden Tag in Hero-Ini´s rennen und die Marken farmen:
> 
> ...



12 Hero Innis = Mindestens 12 Stunden tägliche Spielzeit (ohne Gruppensuche, Whipes, AFKlo-Pausen u.ä.)

Mal abgesehen davon das einem die Heros jetzt schon aus den Ohren kommen...

Oder mal abgesehen davon, das man schon jetzt kaum als "grüner" oder sogar "blauer" mitkommt....


Also selbst am Anfang von WotLK habe ich nur max. 3 Innis am Tag bzw. am Abend geschafft. 

Ich glaube wenn man dann diese - schon etwas realistischere Zahl - nimmt, kommt man auf:

3 x 4 = 12 + 2 für die tägliche Aufgabe sagen wir mal 14 Embleme am Tag .

Das wären dann 98 in der Woche bei täglichem Spielen.

Und dann sind es plötzlich 5 Wochen und keine 12 Tage. Wenn ich erfolgreich Raide und meinen Twink
mitnehme ist der in der gleichen Zeit genauso gut ausgerüstet.

Wir hatten mal einen Heiler in Naxx 25 der hat an einem Abend 7 *!* Epics abgestaubt.

Also wie ist das mit den Ähpiccs 4 free ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jejanim (19. Juni 2009)

Mach dir da doch jetzt noch keine Gedanken drüber. Das kannst du dann machen wenn der Patch kurz bevor steht.

Soweit ich verstanden habe ist der aber erst Ende Juli bzw. Anfang August angesetzt. 
(was natürlich auch heißen kann, dass es noch länger dauert)

Ich denke, sollten diese änderungen bestehen bleiben, wie in den Notes beschrieben. Müssen sie den Palas und DK's auf jedenfall eine Neuverteilung spendieren.


----------



## Ötzalan (19. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Heutzutage kommen Leute in T8,5/Ulduarzeug ins Forum, stellen Fragen, die davon zeugen, daß es eindeutig noch am Sachverstand fehlt und wollen alles vorgekaut haben. Hier ist mein Arsenallink, was kann ich optimieren... wtf?
> Wenn mich irgendwer mit Endgame-Equip fragt, wieviel % Hit er eigentlich braucht, dann schüttel ich echt den Kopf.
> 
> Sorry, aber diese Entwicklung ist einfach kein Fortschritt...




Hallo Dalmus^^

Ich möchte hier nur einmal kurz die Medaillie umdrehen und die Standartreaktion auf Arsenal Links bemerkt haben, wo das Equipment grün, blau oder einfach nicht T8,5 ist. Da wird direkt reingeflamed Derjenige möge sich doch bitte erst ausrüsten bevor er sich um Rüssi Updates sorgen macht. Da muss die Frage aber schon gewährt sein: "Was geht denn nun vor sich?"^^

Wie Eingangs von mir erwähnt (Seite 8, Dritter Post) man kann in dieser Diskussion kein ebnendes Ergebnis erzielen.

gruß


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Zeltas schrieb:


> Hmm ich find das gar nicht mal so schlecht, denn so kann man auch mal als Casual die größeren Sachen angucken.
> Meine Gilde ist eher ne Casual Gilde, (beißen uns jez grad durch Naxx) und auch wenn das super mega EQ da ist.
> Ohne Movement und Verständnis kommste auch nicht wirklich weiter
> 
> ...






dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> 12 Hero Innis = Mindestens 12 Stunden tägliche Spielzeit (ohne Gruppensuche, Whipes, AFKlo-Pausen u.ä.)
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon das einem die Heros jetzt schon aus den Ohren kommen...
> 
> ...



Gott sei dank bin ich nicht alleine, der auch diese Meinungen vertritt
Ich find diesen Patch von allen bisherigen einfach perfekt!! Genau so sollte das sein. Allen alles zugänglich machen, schliesslich zahlen alle gleich viel für die gleiche Zeit -.-
Fairness ist was schönes
Ihr pro Gamer seid einfach neidisch, dass wir auch an so sachen kommen können...


----------



## Darhûn (19. Juni 2009)

Da möchte der TE eine sachliche Diskussion und vergleicht Casuals mit Straßenkehrern die zu faul für eine Umschulung sind.

1. haben Casuals ein RL, gehen also arbeiten soviel zum Thema Faulheit - ich sage ja auch nicht dass sie arbeiten gehen damit sich "Progamer" auf Hartz4 Basis auf Kosten der Gesellschaft hier als Elite fühlen dürfen...
2. leisten auch Reinigungskräfte einen wichtigen Beitrag für die Gesellschaft und haben keine Beleidigungen verdient.
3. muß ich lachen wenn hier Leute von Skills reden - sry - aber hier geht es nur um Equip und Zeitaufwand - wenn Du Skill beweisen willst dann versuche Deine Raids mal mit Minimalequip und "ohne Addons" - denn die sind Voraussetzung um mitgenommen zu werden. Ihr "Pros" startet doch nur noch Eure Macros....

4. und darauf will ich hier hinaus - gerade wenn ich hier von einem anderen User lese dass man Neulinge nur mitnimmt wenn die schon über entsprechendes Equip und Erfahrung verfügen(definiert Neulinge bitte), dann sollte Euch doch klar sein dass es eine Lücke gibt die Blizz schliessen muß, damit Neulinge überhaupt in diese Lage kommen können. Ihr habt diese geplanten Veränderungen durch Eure Spielweise geradezu gefordert!


----------



## Benefit (19. Juni 2009)

Woolv schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein sehr hinkender Vergleich. Was nun, wenn Dein Nachbar, seine Frau usw. einfach mal mehr Talent haben als Du? Dann kannst Du genauso wenig etwas dagegen tun, wie die Änderungen von Blizzard oder das Lootglück von einigen, die ihre Items schon nach einem Run durch eine Ini bekommen, wofür du zehn Runs gebraucht hast.



Warum schreibst du sowas flaches was auch in keinster weise argumentiert?
Fährt deine ganze stadt besser BMX als du? Was zum????
Was soll ich da rauslesen was willst du mir sagen das bei dir
das normal is das jeder denn du kennst in deinem Hobby besser ist als du deine Mama
dein Hund usw...? Wenn ja? *Dann na gut du lebst in Fantasia Land oder in Talent-City

An alle anderen die dem TE /signen:
*Seht es doch ein WoW ist nichts für euch wenn ihr es als Hobby betreibt
es ist dafür schlicht und ergreifend nicht gemacht.
Du kannst dich in WoW nicht abheben das will ja Blizzard.
*Der kleine 7 Jährige Peter hat genauso ein anrecht auf epix wie der 28 Jährige Karl*
*WoW ist ein Zeitvertreib wenn du dich abheben willst musst du halt
ein spiel spielen das eher für erwachsene ist und als Hobby gedacht ist
und nicht für Kinder oder Game-fremde Menschen.
*
WoW = Fastfood kochen!
Du willst aber ein Menü das nur Meisterköche so zubereiten können?
Dann hör auf hier im Forum zu Posten wie einfach es ist und
hol dir was dir mehr zusagt! Denn hier bist du grade in einem MC Donalds
und kannst nicht wirklich erwarten das der BigMäc fressende Typ neben
dir sagt: Ohja Fastfood ist scheisse gehen wir ins nächste 5 Sterne Restourant!

*... den alles andere wäre nur Neid!*

Mfg, Benefit


----------



## karstenschilder (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Ein einfacher Vergleich. Ihr geht jeden tag zur arbeit und seid voll konzentriert. Ihr fuehrt viele telefonate, schreibt emails, foerdert das einkommen des Unternehmens. Der allgemeine wohlstand im unternehmen steigt. Euer kollege kommt jeden tag um 11 zur arbeit, macht um 12 uhr 2 stunden mittagspause und geht um 4. Sein Rekord bei Freecell liegt bei 433 zu 16, beachtlich, aber nicht verwunderlich, da er alle existierenden kartenvariationen schon auswendig kennt. Euer gehalt unterscheidet sich um 5%.
> Natuerlich bekommt ihr immernoch euer gehalt, aber ihr verliert eure motivation, eure wuerde als raider. Ihr verliert euren Stolz und euren Status als jemand, der sich viel mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt und seine klasse beherrscht. Was euch bleibt ist ein schulterklopfer den ihr euch geben koennt und ihr koennt zu euch sagen: Immerhin habe ich mehr erfahrung, auch wenn es mir nicht viel hilft.




Wenn Dich das so stört, dann suche Dir nie eine Arbeitsstelle im öffentlichen Dienst.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (19. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> .....
> sry, ich begrüsse herzlich, was blizz mit 3.2 ändert und das ich mit den dailys emblem der Triumph bekomme und zusätzlich emblem der Eroberung mit hero ini (HdS, HdB, Turm und so) bekomme. Meinen Respekt an Blizz. Auf diesen patch freu ich mich am meisten!!!!!!
> 
> ich zahl doch nicht 20 SFr pro monat, damit ich meine seele aus dem leib reisse, nur um eq zu farmen verdammt!
> Ich will doch auch mal Zeit fürs farmen haben, Berufe skillen, Sachen herstellen, handeln, twinks lvln und equipten und mal meinen spass haben! Das ist der Grund, warum ich WoW spiele und nicht, weil ich geil auf EPIXX bin...



Tja, das war wohl nix, oder?

Nicht geil auf Epix, aber willst trotzdem unbedingt die Marken, damit du dir T-Teile kaufen kannst? Widersprichst du dir da nicht selber?

"Ich zahle xyz, also steht mir xyz zu" - Wenn ich sowas schon lese. Nur weil jmd ein Abo hat, steht einem ein Scheiß zu. Das eizige was dir zusteht, ist die Möglichkeit den Dienst für den du zahlst in Anspruch nehmen zu können. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger........


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Tja, das war wohl nix, oder?
> 
> Nicht geil auf Epix, aber willst trotzdem unbedingt die Marken, damit du dir T-Teile kaufen kannst? Widersprichst du dir da nicht selber?
> 
> "Ich zahle xyz, also steht mir xyz zu" - Wenn ich sowas schon lese. Nur weil jmd ein Abo hat, steht einem ein Scheiß zu. Das eizige was dir zusteht, ist die Möglichkeit den Dienst für den du zahlst in Anspruch nehmen zu können. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger........



O.o
ne, du raffst es einfach nicht also versuch ichs auch nicht, dir das zu erklären
die anderen wissen, wovon, ich rede/schreibe


----------



## Varitu (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hab mir eben mal die Pacthnotes zu gemüte geführt. Ich kann dem Themenersteller zum Großteil echt zustimmen, ohne jetzt wieder alles auflisten zu wollen.
UNd das sage ich als Gelegenheitsspieler, da ich sehr selten raide und auch kein Problem damit habe daher den Highend Content nicht zu sehen.

Das sollte halt echten Profis als Herausforderung belieben (mit dementsprechenden Belohnungen).

Nochmal abschließend zu den Patchnotes. Das Spiel wird dadurch nur noch einfacher als es schon ist. Wenn ich so sehe wie ich mit meinem Tanktwink alleine 2 gegner auseinander nehme die 4 Stufen über mir sind und auch nach einem 5Stufen höheren Mob noch über 50% HP habe, fragt amn sich schon wo die herausforderung im Spiel ist....

Gruß varitu


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. Juni 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Tja, das war wohl nix, oder?
> 
> Nicht geil auf Epix, aber willst trotzdem unbedingt die Marken, damit du dir T-Teile kaufen kannst? Widersprichst du dir da nicht selber?
> 
> "Ich zahle xyz, also steht mir xyz zu" - Wenn ich sowas schon lese. Nur weil jmd ein Abo hat, steht einem ein Scheiß zu. Das eizige was dir zusteht, ist die Möglichkeit den Dienst für den du zahlst in Anspruch nehmen zu können. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger........



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw du hast ne Pm ^^


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



traurig, hast du keine eigene Meinung?
schliesst dich einfach anderen an...
jaja, minderwertigkeit ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (19. Juni 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> farmen auch an die richtig guten Sachen kommen.
> Im Moment kommt man nur durch ULduar und AK an diese Items(Durch die Embleme der Eroberung)
> Das BLizzard nun die Embleme der Eroberung sogar in Heroes(!) droppen lässt find ich persönlich nicht die richtige Richtung(Obwohl ich selbst nur Casual Gamer bin)
> So kann sich jetzt eigentlicher jeder - noch so unbegabte und schlecht equipte - Spieler die Ulduar Items erfarmen, indem er in Heroes geht O_o....
> Ich persönlich finde das geht in die falsche Richtung.


Allerdings sind die items die man für die neuen embleme bekommt auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom ei. ok t8 teile für 57 makren... wobei ich es für schwieriger halte die makrne zu farmen als Hodir und Thorim zu legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die hälse sind auch ganz nice aber der rest wird von jedem ulduar 25er item übertroffen. Also mir ist das relativ egal, das enzige was nicht kommen soll ich ein krasser nerf patch ... ich will von mir behaupten können ulduar algalon gecleart zu haben und zwar so schwer wie se jetzt ist ^^ Ob ich das bis august schaffr(denk ma dann kommt patch 3.2) ist ne andere sache aber ich möchte nicht das mir dazu die möglichkeit genommen wird weil es leichter gemacht wird.


> 1. haben Casuals ein RL, gehen also arbeiten soviel zum Thema Faulheit - ich sage ja auch nicht dass sie arbeiten gehen damit sich "Progamer" auf Hartz4 Basis auf Kosten der Gesellschaft hier als Elite fühlen dürfen...


Ach und das haben Elite Gilden Member wie Method oder Ensidia nicht? lol wie stellt ihr euch das vor? n Kumpel von mir spielte bei Nihilum und es war so das man 1-2 mal die woche geraidet hat dann war der content clear und man konnte casual like seinen rl nachgehn. wir haben viel auf partys abgehangen zusammen fußball gespielt oft getroffen usw.
WENN dann ein neuer Content Patch kam dann ging er zu seinem Chef hat gesagt :"Chef ich brauch ma 2 wochen urlaub" was ja bei fast allen arbeitgebener kein problem seien sollte . dann rief er mich an und hat gesagt ich solle unsere termine um 1-2 wochen verschieben und dann hat er halt geraidet.  bis der content clear war und dann ganz normal wie davor. UND ich WETTE er hat weniger /played als die meißten selbsternannten casuals.




> sry, ich begrüsse herzlich, was blizz mit 3.2 ändert und das ich mit den dailys emblem der Triumph bekomme und zusätzlich emblem der Eroberung mit hero ini (HdS, HdB, Turm und so) bekomme. Meinen Respekt an Blizz. Auf diesen patch freu ich mich am meisten!!!!!!
> 
> ich zahl doch nicht 20 SFr pro monat, damit ich meine seele aus dem leib reisse, nur um eq zu farmen verdammt!
> Ich will doch auch mal Zeit fürs farmen haben, Berufe skillen, Sachen herstellen, handeln, twinks lvln und equipten und mal meinen spass haben! Das ist der Grund, warum ich WoW spiele und nicht, weil ich geil auf EPIXX bin...


haha selten so gelacht.... ist das denn nicht der reiz des spieles? ich meine kannst du dich denn dann überhaupt über deine leistungen freuen wenn dir alles in dein vergoldetes popöchen gesteckt wird weil du 20 SFr bezahlst? 
Zum raiden braucht man auch gar nicht viel zeit... ich raide 3 mal die woche a 4 stunden und farme so mein equip. damit habe ich ganz 4 tage zeit um meine twinks zu lvln berufe zu skilln sachen herzustellen....
Dann sagst du du bist nicht geil auf EPIXXX und willst zeit haben deine twinks zu lvln farmen etc. da denk ich mir warum machst du das nicht jetzt schon? ah natürlich der feine herr möchte ja gute EPIXX haben. Aber moment er schreibt ja er ist nicht geil auf EPIXXXX .... jetzt bin ich verwirrt....
hilfe.... hilfe.... *gegen die wand lauf* need pfleger ich bin verwirrt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> traurig, hast du keine eigene Meinung?
> schliesst dich einfach anderen an...
> jaja, minderwertigkeit ftw
> 
> ...




Ähm Augen auf beim Eierkauf guck mal eine Seite vorher... 

Ich hab ne eigene Meinung zum Patch 3.2 Soll ich dir mal alle Links mitsamt Blizzforum posten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (19. Juni 2009)

DegStaerian schrieb:


> Wenn es dir nur um den Spass geht, kein Thema. Aber für andere stellt das Spiel eben auch eine Herausforderung da, die zu es zu meistern gilt. Und wenn man diese Herausforderung schafft, sollte man auch dafür belohnt werden.
> Und um Spass zu haben brauchst du definitv nicht das beste Equip!



Wer für seine Progress Orientierung belohnt werden möchte, der wird das auch. Und zwar in Form des besten im Spiel vorhandenen Equips. Für alle anderen hat Blizzard eine one-step-behind Strategie, und dort liegt das eigentliche Problem.
Der ambitionierte Raider weiß, dass er mit 3.2 T9 in angriff nimmt und es kann ihm relativ egal sein ob der Rest dabei ist T7 o. T8 zu sammeln, denn er ist einen Schritt vorraus.
Wenn es jemandem nicht reicht das beste Equip zu haben, sondern er auch noch darauf aus sein muß alle anderen möglichst klein zu halten, dann hat das nichts mit Progress Orientierung, sondern eher mit patologischem Geisteszustand zu tun...


----------



## Akium (19. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> Oder kann mir mal jemand aus der Elitistenloge mal stichhaltig erklären, welcher Nachteil ihm/ ihr individuell daraus entsteht, dass man zukünftig leichter an die Markengegenstände kommt?




Lach...  Den Weinern geht ihr elitärer Status flöten, auf den sie sich so doll was einbilden. 

Sie fassen "raiden" wie Arbeit auf, und sind sicherlich schon einige Raids mitgelaufen, obwohl sie so wirklich keine Lust drauf hatten... 
Bloss keine DKP-Punkte verlieren, bloss nicht den Stammplatz riskieren.. etc..pp..  Nur mal ehrlich zu sich selbst sein..^^ "grins" 
Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, wie man sonst den Vergleich zu echter Arbeit zeihen kann... 

Obwohl es sich spätestens bei jedem Schnitt in Sachen "Content" immer wieder wiederholt, haben sie immer noch nicht begriffen, dass der Lohn der Arbeit (Equip) in der WoW-Welt eh immer wieder entwertet wird.  Sie merken nicht wie Blizz sie an der Nase rumführt, und sie immer wieder dem gleichen Konzept auf den Leim gehen... 


Wer wegen dem Spass raidet, den stört es nicht, was andere Leute für ein Equip tragen. Der raidet auch weiterhin, und hat Spass daran. 

Wer Raid als Arbeit und Verpflichtung auffasst, der ärgert sich dass andere Leute den selben Lohn erhalten, wenn auch weit zeitversetzt. Selbst schuld.


----------



## Nerotos (19. Juni 2009)

Hi zusammen habe mich jetzt durch 14 seiten gekämpft ca ne stunde gebraucht um eure treads zu lesen was ich nur seh sind immer nur geteilte meinung meinen frage ist kennt ihr den wow von der ersten stunde ab an ? ich bin so einer der von sich sagen kann ich habe viel in wow erlebt höhen und tiefs aber jetzt muss ich sagen was blizzard triebt schiest dem fass dem boden aus. WOW geht nur kaputt da muss mann sich ned wunder warum große raid gilden sich auflösen und die spieler zu andren mmos gehen oder diversen online games wie battle forge etc. Selber hab ich immer vorne mitgeraidet aber zu zeit habe ich mehr gefallen an meinen level 19 pvp char gefunde aber das macht ja blizzard jetz auch zu nichten wenn die reise gestalten sowie das schnelle rennen des hunter ab 16 zu erlernen sind, was ich damit ich sagen will wow wird ende des monats nicht mehr verlänger. 

in diesem sinne wünsche ich euch weiterhin viel spaß an wow.....


----------



## Enquiring (19. Juni 2009)

Darhûn schrieb:


> Da möchte der TE eine sachliche Diskussion und vergleicht Casuals mit Straßenkehrern die zu faul für eine Umschulung sind.
> 
> 1. haben Casuals ein RL, gehen also arbeiten soviel zum Thema Faulheit - ich sage ja auch nicht dass sie arbeiten gehen damit sich "Progamer" auf Hartz4 Basis auf Kosten der Gesellschaft hier als Elite fühlen dürfen...
> 2. leisten auch Reinigungskräfte einen wichtigen Beitrag für die Gesellschaft und haben keine Beleidigungen verdient.
> ...




DANKE! Das ist eine gute Überleitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey Leute..

Ich glaube es wird Zeit das sich mal einer der "Non Elite" hier zu Wort meldet.
Darf ich vorstellen? Ich bin ein Casual-
Spiele liebend gern WOW, wenn ich die Zeit dazu hab auch mal länger und intensiver und bin  (oho man höre und staune) ebenfalls seit Classic WOW dabei.
Ich lebe in einer Beziehung die Zeit beansprucht, habe eine aufwändige Schicht-Arbeit (3-4 Schichten) und muss jedes 2te Wochenende FEST arbeiten. Dazu kommen noch eine Hand voll Freunde und Bekannte und andere Interessen als WOW/der PC.

Mir kommt die Entwicklung von WOW sehr entgegen und da stehe ich zu. Warum fragt man sich?
Weil....
- Mir die Gelegenheit gegeben wird in heroische Instanzen/Raid Instanzen mitzugehen OHNE Wochen/Monatelang EQ zu farmen,

- Der Druck rausgenommen wird "den Anschluss" zu behalten und nicht  aus einem Raid Kader oder einer Gruppe aussoritert zu werden, weil ich nicht ständig mit Schritt halten kann.

-die Ständige Bewertung wegfällt "Bist du episch genug um mit uns zu spielen?" - jetzt müssen die Leute einen mitnehmen und sichn Bild vom Spieler machen ob er was kann.  Früher konnte man anhand von Items Leute bewerten.
 (Ganz schoen Oberflächliche Scheisse oder... ? )

-Es endlich Alternativen gibt ausser Raidinstanzen zu besuchen um an brauchbares EQ zu gelangen ...    ( Ein Teufelskreis.. Kein EQ , kein Raid...  aber auch ohne Raids gabs damals kein entsprechendes EQ - man kam also nur durch Glück an etwas wenn man sich nicht fest etablieren konnte )


Und "SKILL"  zu haben bzw das die "Kacknoobs jetzt mit Elite Gamern losziehen und sowieso alle keine Ahnung haben" ..ist genauso Oberflächlich und Naiv , als würde man heute noch behaupten ein Pala macht keinen Schaden. ;-)
Etwas zu können bedeutet vor allem die Bereitschaft zu haben sich mit etwas auseinander zu setzen!
Ich spiele meinen Schamanen Seitdem Anfang von BC und kann behaupten das ich, trotz der vielen Veränderungen meine Klasse kenne und um ihre Stärken und Schwächen weiss. Sachen wie Timing und ähnliches sind letztendlich ne Übungssache und dieses Recht zu üben steht jedem zu. Jeder hat mal klein ANgefangen- auch IHR.



Es gibt einige Casuals die wissen was sie tun und wie sie spielen müssen!


Anstatt euch zu beschweren das ihr jetzt Gefahr lauft mit "Unterpreviligierten" und "Niederen Wesen" "arbeiten" zu müssen, freut euch über die neuen Chancen auf mehr FÄHIGE Leute zu stoßen die eure Raids/Ausfluege bereichern können und so lästige Suchereien für Klassen/Spieler endlich weniger werden.

(Zum Beispiel finde ich deswegen die duale Talentverteilung großartig!)
+


So bin für ne Diskussion offen

mfg
Christian
aka
Xorag
Schamane aus Leidenschaft!


PS: 
Und JA ich habe bis heute weder komplett MC, Onyxia oder das alte Naxxramas gesehen.. Ich war nur 2-3 Mal im SSC und war NIE bei Illidan..
Aber bin ich deswegen als Mitspieler in einer Raid Instanz unbrauchbar? Bisher hat sich keiner über meine Leistungen beschwert oder ausgelassen..
Und es gibt auch EPISCHE Pfosten die trotz ihres Equippes nicht spielen können...

danke fürs zuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (19. Juni 2009)

Ganz ehrlich: Stört mich alles kein bißchen! Von mir aus hat jeder das Recht den ganzen Content zu sehen. Man kann sich als guter Spieler ja immernoch damit begnügen die höheren Bosse auch ohne nerfs und andere "Erleichterungen" geschafft zu haben. So wayne?


----------



## Erron (19. Juni 2009)

RoA schrieb:


> was kümmert mich die modelleisenbahn meines nachbarns?
> 
> 
> ist der nachbar mein leben?
> ...



Endlich mal jemand mit ner vernüftigen Einstellung!
Schön, dass es sowas in WoW noch gibt


----------



## Ql1m@X (19. Juni 2009)

ich muss das jetzt mal los werden , es soll kein flame sein sondern nur meine vermutung zum pala bestätigen : *Vergeltung *


Die Kunst des Krieges: Betrifft jetzt nur noch kritische Nahkampftreffer, macht aber aus dem nächsten 'Lichtblitz' oder 'Exorzismus' einen Spontanzauber.

Kreuzfahrerstoß: Der Schaden wurde auf 75% Waffenschaden gesenkt, um ihn an die neue Abklingzeit von 4 Sek. anzupassen.

Siegel des Befehls: Wurde überarbeitet. Dieses Siegel verursacht jetzt mit jedem Schlag 36% des Waffenschadens und verursacht erheblich weniger Richtschaden.

Rechtschaffene Schwächung: Wurde überarbeitet. Senkt jetzt die Angriffskraft des Ziels, ist konsistent und nicht stapelbar mit 'Demoralisierender Ruf'.
 

wie man oben im text sehen kann , büßt der vergelter ganz schön ein .
und jeder pala meinet zu mir ja blizz wird uns nicht nerfen xD .
wer hatte recht ? (selbstlob stinkt ^^)


lg qlimax


----------



## Draki/Jaba (19. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> O.o
> ne, du raffst es einfach nicht also versuch ichs auch nicht, dir das zu erklären
> die anderen wissen, wovon, ich rede/schreibe



Ich raff es nicht?
Ich brauche nur deine Signatur anzuschauen. Du tanzt auf 4 Hochzeiten gleichzeitig, daher ist es kein Wunder, dass du nix auf die Reihe bekommst. Das ist zeitlich nicht möglich. 
Konzentrier dich auf einen Char, dann wirst du da auch nicht diese Probleme haben mit dem Equip farmen!


----------



## Kaales (19. Juni 2009)

Änderungen im Emblemsystem

* In den beiden 10- und 25-Spieler-Instanzen des Kolosseums der Kreuzfahrer fällt ein neues Emblem des Triumphs.

* In allen Dungeons, in denen bisher Embleme des Heldentums oder der Ehre gefunden werden konnten, wie zum Beispiel Naxxramas oder Hallen des Steins im Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch', finden sich jetzt stattdessen Embleme der Eroberung. Embleme der Eroberung können noch immer in Embleme der Ehre oder des Heldentums umgetauscht werden.

* Die tägliche Dungeonquest auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch' hat nun als Belohnung 2 Emblem des Triumphs, während es in der täglichen Dungeonquest auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'normal' 1 Emblem des Triumphs zu erlangen gibt.

* Die bestehenden Erfolge, die das Sammeln von 1, 25, 50, etc. Emblemen des Heldentums, der Ehre und der Eroberung verlangten, wurden zu Heldentaten abgeändert, da Embleme des Heldentums und der Ehre nicht länger erhältlich sind.

* Neue Erfolge wurden hinzugefügt, in denen es darum geht, eine unterschiedliche Anzahl von Emblemen in verschiedenen Kombinationen zu sammeln. 



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...74&sid=3#74


----------



## FrustmaN (19. Juni 2009)

und wie jedes mal wenn mal wieder ein neues Tset rauskommt, ein neuer patch, mnches vereinfacht wird, oder irgendetwas anderes geändert wird geht das große gejammer rum......

die achso armen "PROs" (oh ich gehöre zur gilde xyzfurzsowieso < was 99% vollkommen am ar... vorbeigeht ob hinz oder kunz nun den boss heinzelmännchen oder gummiente im 1., 2. oder 3. run gekillt haben und was fürn pixelchen es dort gibt) und nun könnnen alle die nichts können (und das sind ALLE die nicht in der "supergilde" xyz sind, oder zumindest nicht den boss gelegt haben, das gleiche erreichen....

*heul, heul* wie unfair..... blabla

aber im nächsten thema "die topgilden sterben aus... gibt es bald keine gilden mehr..... xyz hat sich aufgelöst..... in china fällt ein sack reis um....." wird sich wieder beschwert, nur diesmal eben in die andere richtung


die meisten "normalen" spieler werden doch eure superbosse eh nie sehn, da sie von den selbsternannten göttern im pixelreich eh nie auch nur im ansatz in irgendeine nochso popelige ini mitgenommen werden. Warum ??
jeder der sich selbst mal die mühe macht in den lfg-channel zu schaun weiß warum! für die anderen mal als beispiel:

suchen dd für naxx, aber nur mit entsprechendem gear und erfahrung....

HALLOOO???? wenn ich entsprechendes gear und erfahrung hab brauch ich da nicht mehr rein, dann hab ich was ich brauch und meine zeit als suuuperpro ist mir zu wertvoll um sie mit noobs zu verschwenden denen ich erst mal 3 min lang irgendwelche taktiken erklären muß

die zeit nutz ich lieber um vorm ah rumzuposen oder leute zu flamen die eben nicht so toll sind wie ich.


erst schafft ihr euch ein problem, dann jammert ihr drüber und wenns beseitigt werden soll wird nochmal gejammert.


ich hatte ne längere zeit einfach keine zeit/lust den bc-acc (der wotlk acc ist derzeit auf naxx niveau, aber anderer freundeskreis) zu zocken und hab deshalb den bc "endcontent" nicht gesehn, aber selbst nach kara reinzukommen als "nicht80er" ist so gut wie unmöglich. selbs ne grp aufstellen scheitert daran daß man kaum leute findet die eben in dem bereich sind und nicht mit maxspeed richtung 80 rasen, leute ohne addon haben kaum lust dazu oder sind entsprechend schwer zu finden und 80er sind meist entweder in naxx oder höher unterwegs oder kommentieren höfliche anfragen mit "noob" oder ähnlichem (wobei das noch relativ höflich ist).


für wen macht ihr pros eigentlich den ganzen aufwand ? für euch weils euch spaß macht, oder um euch anderen gegenüber überlegen zu fühlen ?

im 2. fall herzliches beileid, euer firstkill ist bemitleidenswert, da außer einem evtl erfolg nichts bleibt, in 1 woche kräht kein hahn mehr nach euch. wers nicht gleubt soll doch mal seinen acc für 1 monat stillegen udn dann wieder anfangen, dann kommen sicher keine 100 /w "oh wie toll, endlcih ist xyz wieder da, der hat doch ulda1.kill gemacht......"


wenn jemand was für marken bekommt ? egal, ihr habt euer zeug, es wird dadurch weder schlechter noch wird eure "leistung" dadurch reduziert, es bleibt euch ja euer 1.kill


akzptiert es einfach oder geht, dann hat die änderung wenigstens was für den rest gebracht.
für mich ist auch nicht jeder ein noob der nicht wie wir früher monate lang mc für das t1 gefarmt hat. nur lassen einfach mal diese übertriebene arroganz und das riesen ego ausm spiel, das ist es was alles kaputt macht, nicht irgendwelche items die es jetzt dann irgendwann eben für marken gibt. wen interssierts wer was wann wie bekommen hat, er hats und gut, wer "schlechter" spielt wird eh von den pros aussortiert

mir ist ein freundlicher in grün lieber auf der fl, als 100 lilane pros die vor arroganz nicht laufen können


----------



## Killerhexer (19. Juni 2009)

/sign thread^^


naja ich finde die vrgleiche sind dahingestellt wobei er natürlich recht hat. es kommt nicht darauf an, ob du das spiel zu ernst siehst sondern man will mit solchen vergleichen einfach mal die realität hinzubeziehen .!!!

achja der bc endcontent war auch recht "lustig" nur was ich komisch fand. es gab raidgilden, die sind mit dem markenkrams von der insel in bt rein sprich das ging auch recht schnell man brauchte zum schluss nicht ssc oder tk gehen es reichte za+ das markenequipt


----------



## Æxodus (19. Juni 2009)

DegStaerian schrieb:


> Wenn es dir nur um den Spass geht, kein Thema. Aber für andere stellt das Spiel eben auch eine Herausforderung da, die zu es zu meistern gilt. Und wenn man diese Herausforderung schafft, sollte man auch dafür belohnt werden.
> Und um Spass zu haben brauchst du definitv nicht das beste Equip!
> 
> so long



Ja aber diese Herausforderung ergibt sich nur dadurch das man selbst schon im Voraus den Gedanken im Hinterkopf hat das falls man diese erwähnte Herausforderung meistert, dann evtl ein neuer Ausrüstungsgegenstand oder Waffe auf einen wartet. Und mein Standpunkt dazu ist ganz klar, dass wenn ich mir ein Ziel setze, sprich diese o. e. Herausforderung meistere, dann hab ich mein Ziel schon erfüllt. Das ist doch die grösste Belohnung die man haben kann zu wissen, ok ich hab den jenigen am Leben erhalten oder ihn knapp vorm Tot geretet usw. Im RL(und RL ist ja wohl das wichtigste und wer anders denkt der wird meiner Meinung nach noch ein böses Erwachen erleben) sieht es wieder ganz anders aus--->zum Bleistift die Arbeit die man ausübt---->Belohnung ist Geld (Lohn oder Gehalt) um im RL weiter bestehen zu können.

Der Gegenstand der dabei rauskommt, der ist dann das Tüpfelchen auf dem i und nicht mein Hauptziel. Jedoch denkt meiner Meinung nach die Mehrheit der Leute genau andersrum. Ziel ---> neues equip---->sich in der Hauptstadt hinstellen, am besten schön Mittig damit ja viele an einem vorbeireten und sein schönes neues Equip betrachten und sich dabei denken was für ein toller Kerl der jenige doch sein muss--->Um in WoW bestehen zu können braucht man nicht das beste Equip. 

In WoW sollte/könnte/dürfte der Spielspass an erster Stelle stehen und Spass kann man dort zu genüge haben. Ja, auch mit Raiden kein Zweifel aber auf eine gesunde Art und Weise und nicht Zwingenderweise.

Danke für die mehr oder weniger ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Zentoro (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> ...



Naja spätestens im 10. Post muss sich ja mal wieder ein Hornochse zu Wort melden...

Wenn den Eröffnungspost richtig gut und teile die Meinung. Ne Belohnung freut einen doch auch nur richtig, wenn man was dafür getant hat.


----------



## Thornbearer (19. Juni 2009)

Ich währe schon froh, wenn Blizzard nicht jedes mal versuchen würde, das Rad neu zu erfinden!

Man hat sich grad an etwas gewöhnt, da muss man wieder komplett umdenken, sei es in Skill-Trees, PvP und halt die Sache mit den Marken.
Jeder rennt in "Ulduar-Marken-EQ" rum? Na und? Des Spaß den ich mit meiner Truppe in Ulduar habe und hatte, den hatten sie nicht! Die Leistungen und nicht-Leistungen anderer sind mir Banane, solange ich mit meiner eigenen zufrieden sein kann.

Letztendlich wird auch diese Umstellung lediglich zur Gewöhnungssache, nach wenigen Wochen kräht kein Hahn mehr danach, wobei ich die Meinung des TE schon nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Dinquisitor (19. Juni 2009)

Der Patch züchtet, wie schon einer der Vorposter geschrieben hat, nur massig Chars, die von Leuten gespielt werden, keinerlei aber auch nullkommanix an Ahnung mitbringen, wie Zusammenspiel in einem Raid funktioniert, dank der tollen neuen Rüssi aber dann meinen sie müssten in jeden Raid mit reinkommen, und dort dann die Wellen schieben wenn sie nach paar Try´s aus dem Raid geschmissen werden, weil sie einfach nicht in der Lage sind nen komplizierteren Encounter zu spielen (wobei kompliziert noch so nen Begriff ist.... Hodir ist an sich nicht kompliziert, kann mir aber vorstellen dass hier schon die ersten auch nach 10 Trys nichts begreifen werden, von Mimiron oder Vezax ganz zu schweigen...... ). 

Das Ergebnis wird nur Theater sein - der Leute die nix auf die Kette bekommen trotz ihrer "bling-bling" Rüssi, und derer die sie zufällig in den Raid geladen haben und sich mit diesen dann rumplagen müssen. 

Lösung hier wird das Achievment System sein, sprich: man lädt keine Leute in den Raid ein, die dies und das nicht schon als Erfolg verbucht haben. Denn beim besten Willen: 10x lieber lade ich mir in den Raid jemanden ein, bei dem ich zB. als Titel "Der Unverwüstliche" oder "Nachtherr" sehe, als einen "Jenkins" der gleich equippt ist - oder sogar vl. besser weil er als schlechter Gamer (ich benutze absichtlich nicht das Wort Casual)  einfach mehr Zeit hatte schon iwelche Heroics abzuklappern und sich so seinen Kram zusammengekauft hat.

Und eines noch so nebenher: hier wird dauernd auf die "Pro-Gamer" gewettert sie seien geil auf Epics und würden die nur für sich haben wollen. Hier sieht man einen klaren Denkfehler. Grund: die "Pro-Gamer" (was für ein Schwachsinnsbegriff....) brauchen diese Epics um kompliziertere Encounter zu machen die im nächsten AddOn kommen usw. - die sammeln das nicht um anzugeben, die fangen damit was sinnvolles an. 
Vielmehr sehe ich die Epicgeilheit bei Herrschaften wie Heydu - ja, auch wenn Du hier schon iwelchen Käse mit "bin ich gar nicht" von Dir gibst, Du bist ein Paradebeispiel für Epicgeilheit - denn man stelle sich die einfache Frage: WOZU brauchen diese Personen die Epics? Zum Raiden? kaum - angeblich ja alle keine Zeit. Für komplizierte Encounter? wohl eher nicht - siehe Raiden. Für mehr DPS? um 1-2 Mobs beim Farmen um 0.1 Sek schneller zu legen - das glaub ich eher kaum. Also wohl doch um entweder um mit gutem Equip in einen Raid reinzukommen und dort rumzugimpen und damit anderen den Spass zu nehmen, oder alternativ um sich selbst vor die Dalabank zu stellen und mit dem Kram zu protzen.
Sorry, aber genau Eure Fraktion ist von Neid zerfressen - was Ihr allen anderen hier an den Kopf schmeisst - weil andere was haben was Ihr nicht habt (und das zurecht - denn wie schon geschrieben, wofür braucht Ihr das auch?) und so produziert Ihr nach dem Beispiel von Kleinkinder ein "Mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, will auch habeeeeennnn!!!" (Man ersetze Mama durch Blizz) -  allgemein auch als "mimimi" bekannt.

So long

Vade


----------



## Erron (19. Juni 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Spielspass verderben? Man kann genug andere Dinge machen außer raiden, wenn man die Zeit nicht hat dann macht man was anderes.
> Wenn du einem Verein beitrittst um Fussball zu spielen kannst du das Training auch nicht anpassen sondern man hat sich daran zu halten.
> Und ich bin kein Pro, wie gesagt ich spiele wenige Stunden am Tag außer wenn Raidtag ist dann 4 Stunden halt.
> Und dass ein Raid arrogant ist kann vorkommen muss aber nicht sein, ich gucke auf keinen herab, eher ist es oft der Respekt den manche zeigen wenn
> ...



Wilkommen in der Wirklichkeit, so funktioniert Marktwirtschaft nun mal.
Blizzard ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen und muss das machen, was die Mehrzahl der Bezahler (also wir Casuals) will.


----------



## Gierdre (19. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon die ersten Frisch 80er die ne halbe Stunde nachdem sie 80 wurden und keine Twinks sind im 2er das hier Posten
> 
> "DD lfg Ulduar Clearrun"
> 
> Danke Blizzard



Das ist doch Quatsch. Wenn Du als Causual anfängst zu raiden, braucht man immer erst mal eine Weile bis Du Jemand findest der Dich mitnimmt. Und nur weil Du dann vlt. mitgenommen wirst, heißt das noch nicht, dass Du Deine Klasse spielen kannst und Du nicht schon wieder gleich rausfliegst. Ja, vielleicht wird es etwas einfacher mitgenommen zu werden, wenn Du Dein Equip schon in den 5 Heros kriegen kannst. Beweisen musst Du aber Deine Spielkunst dann immernoch.


----------



## Ascanius (19. Juni 2009)

Nach 13 Seiten mimimi möchte ich mal versuchen das ganze Thema etwas konstruktiver anzugehen...

Zu den Marken:
Beide "krassen" Varianten sind Käse.Das Handlungsbedarf besteht ist klar. 

Derzeit werden Hero-Instanzen bestenfalls durch ganz frische Twinks genutzt. Für den Mainchar besteht absolut keine Notwenigkeit mehr eine Hero bzw. die 10er Versionen von Naxx, Obsi & Co. zu besuchen. 
Aktuelles Problem also: 
Es besteht für die wenigsten Spieler ein Anreiz Instanzen und 3.0 10er-Raids zu besuchen.

Die angestrebte Variante ist meiner Ansicht nach ein zu krasser Wechsel von dem einen, in das andere Extrem. Die Selben Marken in Burg Hero und Ulduar 25? Da stimmt etwas abolut nicht! T7 und anderes Markenzeug verliert seinen Wert und Naxx wird zunehmend weniger Besucher zu verzeichnen haben. Nur einige der vielen Argumente die hier schon genannt wurden.

Mein Vorschlag, der quasi eine Art Mittelweg zwischen den beiden o. g. Vrianten, wie folgt:

Für die verschiedenen Marken wird, je nach Instanz und dessen Schwierigkeitsgrad ein Droppsystem eingeführt. Sprich: Marken droppen mehr oder weniger random, bei den bossen. Um dies zu Veranschaulichen mal eine kleine Übersicht wie ich mir so etwas vorstellen könnte:

*5er-Hero-Instanzen & 10er 3.0-Raidinstanzen: *
65% Chance auf Heldentum
25% Chance auf Ehre
10% Chance auf Eroberung

*25er 3.0-Raidinstanzen & 10er 3.1-Raidinstanzen *
65% Chance auf Ehre
25% Chance auf Eroberung
10% Chance auf "3.2-Marke*"

*25er 3.1-Raidinstanzen & 10er 3.2-Raidinstanzen *
65% Chance auf Eroberung
25% Chance auf 2x Eroberung
10% Chance auf "3.2-Marke*"

und so ähnlich weiter - die %-Werte sind natürlich beliebig austauschbar, denke mal aber die Idee als soolches ist nicht schlecht. Zu den 10er & 25er - Heroic & non-heroic, fällt mir gread nichts gescheites ein - womit ich auch gleich zu diesem Punkt komme:

Das zeugt mal wieder von extrem fleißigen Blizz-Mitarbeitern... ganz nach dem Motto:
"Mist haben erst 5 Bosse, aber keine Zeit/Lust mehr... Hey! ich hab die Idee! machen wir doch gleich 4! ID´s aus einer Instanz!"

Mag ja sein das die verschiedenen Varianten etwas anderes zu Spielen sind... aber spätestens nach der 3. ID hätte ich keinen Bock mehr!


----------



## Zentoro (19. Juni 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, wie man sonst den Vergleich zu echter Arbeit zeihen kann...



Vielleicht ist dein Problem, dass Du nicht weißt, was ein Gleichnis ist? Es geht nicht um arbeiten.

Manchmal weiß ich es wirklich nicht, was hier in manchen Köpfen vorgeht...


----------



## Enquiring (19. Juni 2009)

Dinquisitor schrieb:


> Der Patch züchtet, wie schon einer der Vorposter geschrieben hat, nur massig Chars, die von Leuten gespielt werden, keinerlei aber auch nullkommanix an Ahnung mitbringen, wie Zusammenspiel in einem Raid funktioniert, dank der tollen neuen Rüssi aber dann meinen sie müssten in jeden Raid mit reinkommen, und dort dann die Wellen schieben wenn sie nach paar Try´s aus dem Raid geschmissen werden, weil sie einfach nicht in der Lage sind nen komplizierteren Encounter zu spielen (wobei kompliziert noch so nen Begriff ist.... Hodir ist an sich nicht kompliziert, kann mir aber vorstellen dass hier schon die ersten auch nach 10 Trys nichts begreifen werden, von Mimiron oder Vezax ganz zu schweigen...... ).
> 
> Das Ergebnis wird nur Theater sein - der Leute die nix auf die Kette bekommen trotz ihrer "bling-bling" Rüssi, und derer die sie zufällig in den Raid geladen haben und sich mit diesen dann rumplagen müssen.
> So long
> ...




Warum geht nur jeder davon aus das Alle NICHT ELite  dämliche Vollpfosten und "Wer-hat-den-längsten-Poser" sind?
Das ist doch auch nur n Klischee...
Und man kanns auch Übertreiben jeden so abzustempeln!


----------



## Schmavid (19. Juni 2009)

RoA schrieb:


> traurig wie weit inzwischen die soziale akzeptanz in einer gesellschaft von materiellen dingen abhängt sprich statussymbolen.
> 
> 
> was würde nitsche dazu sagen wenn man den überhaupt heute noch kennt. der hatte keinen ferrari und keine diamantringe aber intelekt...
> ...




Posts wie dieser können garnicht oft genug zitiert werden...an alle die meinen durch ihren Zeitaufwand Anspruch auf den Satus eines WoW Oligarchen zu haben, denkt mal genau über diese Zeilen nach.

Sätze wie "jeder Noob kriegt jetzt schon mein Equip" zeugen von extremer Selbstüberschätzung gepaart mit verschwindend geringer sozialer Kompetenz. Seht es ein: WoW ist schon lange bei der Playstation-Generation etabliert und erfreut sich wachsender Beliebtheit. 

Die MMORPG-Fraktion aus den "guten alten Zeiten" hat sich entweder neue Hobbies gesucht oder ist zu anderen Nischengames abgewandert. WoW ist schon lange Mainstream und wird es auch bleiben. Für meine persönlichen Spielbedürfnisse ist diese Entwicklung positiv, für andere nicht. 

Ein Großteil der Spielerschaft jedenfalls dürfte den Änderungen positiv gegenüberstehen, schließlich sind Patches ja genau auf diesen zugeschnitten. Das macht ja auch Sinn. Warum sollte Blizz seine Patchpolitik auf Euch Vielspieler mit Anspruch auf den Thron Azeroths ausrichten und nicht etwa auf Ihre Kernzielgruppe? 

Ausgrenzungen, Anfeindungen ja sogar Beleidigungen von ProGamern gegenüber Casuals und umgekehrt sind jedenfalls bei aller Wut über die Patchnotes verkehrt. Das Selbe gilt übrigens für die PVP/PVE Fraktionen, die sich nach diversen Klassenänderungen immer mal wieder gerne einen Flamewar geben. 

Aber ich kann alle "Ulduar Hardmode auf Farmstatus" geplagten (wenn es diese überhaupt gibt), welche Angst um Ihren Status Quo haben, beruhigen. In ein paar Monaten ist Eure Welt wieder in Ordnung. Dann werdet Ihr merken, dass Eure Erfahrung und Eure sich daraus ergebenden Fähigkeiten Euch immernoch von der Masse abheben. Natürlich nur bis der nächste Patch kommt...

Also sehts locker und habt Spaß am Spielen!

Beste Grüße
Schmavid


----------



## Erron (19. Juni 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Die meisten die das Spiel momentan noch spielen sind die die es aus der Werbung hören oder halt wie ich es aus meiner
> Schule kenne, Menschen die es von Freunden hören und es spielen um dazu zu gehören.
> 
> Von damals ist kaum einer übrig geblieben, die die zu Classic-Zeiten auf meinem Server gespielt haben, wirklich die die
> "bekannt" waren existieren nicht mehr... kannst ja mal durchfragen in der Gilde wer alles Classic gespielt hat.



Bei uns fast alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und da unsere Gilde nur aus Leuten besteht, die sich schon vor WoW gekannt haben, sind uns irgendwelche anderen "bekannte/berühmte" Spieler ziemlilch egal.


----------



## Angelsilver (19. Juni 2009)

Also es gibt schon ein paar positive dinge , aber den größtenteil davon find ich einfach nur Schwachsinn ; und glaub irgendwie ist es an der Zeit WoW ausklingen zu lassen .

Vor 1 jahr hatte ich t4/t5 an - und wenn der patch kommt t8,5...
Ich freu mich auch immer über neue Teile aber weil man was dafür tun mußte nicht weil ich sie in den A... gesteckt bekomme, die Set's kommen mittlerweile so schnell das man nicht mal eines komplett hat und sich daran freuen kann ... is ja schon wieder nächstes da .. 

Ich überleg da mal kurz mit den marken - ich geh mit leuten die ich kenne Heros durch (gehen sicher 4 -5 in 2-3 stunden) dann mach ich die restlichen ids obsi naxx archa 10/25 gibt eh überall selbes - und schätzt mal in ner ID hab ich alles was für die marken zum kaufen gibt von mir aus auch 2 ID's.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. Juni 2009)

Gierdre schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch. Wenn Du als Causual anfängst zu raiden, braucht man immer erst mal eine Weile bis Du Jemand findest der Dich mitnimmt. Und nur weil Du dann vlt. mitgenommen wirst, heißt das noch nicht, dass Du Deine Klasse spielen kannst und Du nicht schon wieder gleich rausfliegst. Ja, vielleicht wird es etwas einfacher mitgenommen zu werden, wenn Du Dein Equip schon in den 5 Heros kriegen kannst. Beweisen musst Du aber Deine Spielkunst dann immernoch.




Da war auch ne kleine Spur von Sarkasmus drin. Natürlich wird jeder normale Raidleiter dem sagen "Sry aber dein Gear ist für Ulduar definitiv zu Schlecht" Dennoch seh Ich schon kommen das eben diese Leute die meinen bloß weil man Lvl 80 ist das man dann gleich alles machen kann anfangen rumzuflamen weil "Der Gimpraidleiter ihn nicht mitgenommen hat" oder ähnliche Eskapaden


----------



## Akium (19. Juni 2009)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist dein Problem, dass Du nicht weißt, was ein Gleichnis ist? Es geht nicht um arbeiten.
> 
> Manchmal weiß ich es wirklich nicht, was hier in manchen Köpfen vorgeht...



Die Leute weinen hier rum. weil  ihre Belohnung, die sie sich "erarbeitet" haben,  sich dann andere Spieler auf nem anderen Weg beschaffen können... 
Ihr eigenes Equip wird dadurch nicht schlechter. Den Spass den sie in Raids hatten, nimmt ihnen auch keiner.. 

Erkläre mir dann mal bitte den oft verwendeten Begriff "erarbeiten" im Zusammenhang mit WoW... ? 




Wie gesagt... was interessiert es mich, wenn mein Nachbar die schönste Spielzeugeisenbahn der Welt geschenkt bekommt ?  
Ich sag ihm "GZ, viel Spass damit".   

Was sagen die Heulbojen hier.. : Ich musste für meine Spielzeugeisenbahn aber soo hart arbeiten... mimimimi.... 
Das ist ungerecht..   Keinkarierte spiessige Neidgesellschaft, wo der Eine dem Anderen nicht den Dreck untern Fingernägeln gönnt. 
bzw..  Es ihn eigentlich gar nix angeht, wie der Nachbar an seine Eisenbahn gekommen ist.


----------



## Foobär (19. Juni 2009)

Woolv schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum sollten sie es nicht verdient haben?


Steht doch im Eröffnungspost: "Ihr verliert euren Stolz und euren Status als jemand, der sich viel mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt und seine klasse beherrscht." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man sich nur durch die Spielfigur profilieren kann, ist sowas schon wichtig. Spaß hat in dem Spiel nichts zu suchen, merk dir das - das hier ist schließlich der Ernst des Lebens.


----------



## Mightymagic (19. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...und ich sage Euch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin Semi-Pro Player.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe in Bestzeit an einem Abend mit einer neuen ID den General gesehen und werde ihn in noch besserer Bestzeit demnächst legen (10er Ulduar btw).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich arbeite 42h/Woche, habe vier Raidtermine in der Woche, die nicht ausschliesslich Ulduar 10 sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe Freunde mit denen ich die WE verbringe, online als auch offline mit denselben Personen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich gehe noch anderen Hobbies nach ausser WoW, auch wenn es mein größtes Hobby ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe einen 60er Pre-BC, der immernoch 60 ist und mein allererster Char war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe einen weiteren Char angefangen als BC bereits raus war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe nur EINEN Mainchar, der über 50% der aktuellen Erfolge hat, Naxx25er clear, T7 komplett T7,5 zu 80% komplett und ab T4 bis T6 von allen T-Sets NICHT alle Teile hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... und jetzt reden wir nochmal vom Content:

Classic war Hölle, BC war der Vorhof und mit WotLK sind wir schon fast im Himmel des Casualplayers.
Classic war der Himmel, BC war der Vorhof und WotLK ist die Hölle für alle Semi-Pro und Pro-Gamer.

Ich könnte jetzt 1.000 und 1 Erlebnis von Raids mit Casuals und Random schildern, von Kindern, Jugendlichen, Erwachsenen, Opas und Omas die mir schon in der WoW-Karriere untergekommen sind. Von Spielern mit einem IQ wie ein nasses Brötchen, bis hin zu hochbegabten Menschen, die sich im Kopf mit Theoriecrafting die Werte der Items und deren Nutzen runterrechnen.

Letztendlich will ich damit sagen, dass ich weiss, wovon ich rede und warum ich davon rede.

Contra: Ja, jedes Brötchen kann sich nun anhand der schönen großen Marken nicht nur T8-Ready sondern demnächst auch noch (wahrscheinlich) T9-Ready machen. BTW was heisst wahrscheinlich: Die tägliche Dungeonquest auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch' hat nun als Belohnung 2 Emblem des Triumphs, während es in der täglichen Dungeonquest auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'normal' 1 Emblem des Triumphs zu erlangen gibt.

Pro: Bessere Items für schnelleren Raidcontent. Das ist mal ne Sache, die gut und richtig, von der Community angeregt, dann auch umgesetzt wurde.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (19. Juni 2009)

Foobär schrieb:


> Steht doch im Eröffnungspost: "Ihr verliert euren Stolz und euren Status als jemand, der sich viel mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt und seine klasse beherrscht."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da merkt man das man dir ins gehirn gesch****n hat .... immer nur das negative aus solchen aussagen herausnehmen . traurig solche leute die sich dadurch profilieren das sie andere beleidigen und sich damit besser fühlen


----------



## Quentor (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> 
> ...



Und genau da liegst du falsch , jeder Spieler konnte schon immer in WOW alles erreichen, nur in welcher Zeit war der Unterschied ! Also nicht weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sondern Schritt für Schritt !
Außerdem ist es in JEDEM Spiel so das ich nunmal nie das ende sehe wenn ich nix dafür tue.
Auch bei nem Super Mario kommt Bowser nicht ins erste lvl nur weil ich zu faul bin es zu spielen aber dennoch die Prinzessin retten will.
Seit BC ist es nunmal nicht mehr notwendig jeden Tag zu raiden um was zu erreichen 1 oder 2 mal die Woche raiden reicht völlig um auch den Endcontent zu sehen. 
Da aber viele einfach "zu faul" geworden sind sich auch einmal anzustrengen deshalb wird der Content immer leichter und jeder bekommt das Equip geschenkt.
Und mit CASUAL hat das mal gar nix zu tun !

Da ich auch eher ein Casual bin muss ich sagen gefällt mir das überhaupt nicht, ich spiele dieses Spiel nicht weil die Farbe der rüssis so toll ist oder ich etwas geschenkt haben will was toll lila blinkt sondern weil ich die herausforderung mag (bosse) und das design der Instanzen mir zusagt, sowie nicht zu vergessen ich es liebe mit einem guten Team durch eine inni zu rauschen.
Denn letztendlich ist das equip nur dafür da größere "Herausforderungen" meistern zu können , nicht zur selbstdarstellung. 

Dennoch kann der Apell an Blizzard eig nur sein Instanzen wieder wie in BC mit einer gewissen Größe auszustatten , nur Bosse hauen ist langweilig.Außerdem diese AE-Krankheit abzuschaffen um eben nicht nur zu bomben weil das langweilig ist sondern wieder Kontrolle und Anspruch zu fördern und nicht zu vergessen : Klassen wieder Individuell zu gestalten , jeder kann dasselbe wozu dann 11 Klassen , dann reichen uns auch 3.


Btw: Bevor mich jmd flamed Ja ich habe auch genau aus diesen Gründen aufgehört , das Spiel ist anspruchslos geworden und selbst für nen "Casual" ist das sinnlos zum Glück gibts genug Nachschub (AION ^^)


----------



## HNNérgal (19. Juni 2009)




----------



## Hipp (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> # In den beiden 10- und 25-Spieler-Instanzen des Kolosseums der Kreuzfahrer fällt ein neues Emblem des Triumphs.
> 
> Gut. Eine menge embleme. Tolle sache, aber wieso gings in BC auch mit einer art vom Emblemen? Die preise fuer Emblemitems wurden einfach angepasst, bzw bessere Items teurer gemacht. Ist das nicht viel sinnvoller? Ein teures Auto kostet ja auch MEHR geld und nicht ploetzlich Kanadische Dollar...


is doch wurscht, da nicht mehr im inventar, wo is das prob, dass es mehrere gibt?!


			
				FoolsTome schrieb:
			
		

> # In allen Dungeons, in denen bisher Embleme des Heldentums oder der Ehre gefunden werden konnten, wie zum Beispiel Naxxramas oder Hallen des Steins im Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch', finden sich jetzt stattdessen Embleme der Eroberung. Embleme der Eroberung können noch immer in Embleme der Ehre oder des Heldentums umgetauscht werden.
> 
> Sicherlich der hauptstreitpunkt des naechsten Patches. De fakto heisst das, Heroinstanzen werden wieder interessant, Naxxramas wird aussterben (wer braucht t7? die items dort haben item level 200-219, fuer marken gibts ja jetzt durchaus bessere sachen, und die marken gibts schneller und besser in hero instanzen, dazu spaeter mehr...), T7 wandert meist ungeachtet von neuen spielern gar nicht mehr in die Taschen, da T8 zum greifen nah ist. Ein ganzer content wird praktisch einfach weggepatcht. Klar gibt es nicht in JEDEM slot ein markenitem, allerdings in ueberwiegend vielen, vor allem wenn man Eroberung, Ehre und Heldentumitems zusammenzaehlt. Der PvE content wird fuer jeden spieler auf Ulduar 25er niveau angehoben, ungeachtet der spielerischen reife des spieler und des spielerischen koennens. Spieler, die sich durch naxxramas geboxt haben, Satharion mit mehreren adds umgehauen haben und Ulduar gecleart haben, stehen neben heroic-farmern und sehen keinen grossen unterschied im equipment. Das ist der meinung vieler spieler (auch casuals) nach, unfair. Die behauptung liegt nahe (und wurde auch mehrfach angesprochen) "Was vierlieren die Hardcore 25er raider dadurch? Ihr habt ja keine nachteile."
> Doch, haben sie. Ein einfacher Vergleich. Ihr geht jeden tag zur arbeit und seid voll konzentriert. Ihr fuehrt viele telefonate, schreibt emails, foerdert das einkommen des Unternehmens. Der allgemeine wohlstand im unternehmen steigt. Euer kollege kommt jeden tag um 11 zur arbeit, macht um 12 uhr 2 stunden mittagspause und geht um 4. Sein Rekord bei Freecell liegt bei 433 zu 16, beachtlich, aber nicht verwunderlich, da er alle existierenden kartenvariationen schon auswendig kennt. Euer gehalt unterscheidet sich um 5%.
> ...


um genau dieses Input = Output verhaeltniss ausm RL nicht beachten zu müssen spielen wir ein MMORPG...
ich sehe in den änderungen schlichtweg keinen "nachtteil" für vielzocker. blizz will schlichtweg mit dem colosseum keine ini für 5% der gamer erschaffen, die shcon uldu clear haben und somit das eq. wo ist der von dir soo hoch zitierte nachtteil? es geht doch um spielspaß und unterhaltung! die hatten doch alle ,die nun uldu clear haben schon, wo ist das prob wenn das dort erarbeitete eq später anders/ einfacher erhältlich ist?! anders gesagt , bzw wiederholt : wo ist der nachtteil für den, der es eh hat?!


			
				FoolsTome schrieb:
			
		

> # Die tägliche Dungeonquest auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch' hat nun als Belohnung 2 Emblem des Triumphs, während es in der täglichen Dungeonquest auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'normal' 1 Emblem des Triumphs zu erlangen gibt.
> 
> Das macht das nicht unbedingt besser...
> 
> Fazit, da ich endlich zum ende kommen will: Ich weiss, Blizzard, ihr moegt Casuals, ihr moegt die breite masse an spielern, ist ja auch logisch, wer ein grosses Kundenfeld bedient, erwirtschatet mehr gewinn, Gewinn ist die sicherlich mit die wichtigste groesse in heutigen wirtschaftssystemen. Nur frage ich euch eines, wenn selbst die casuals dank low-content (Naxx) mittlerweile auch alle raiden und sich auch alle items erarbeiten, vernichtet ihr doch durch weitere erleichterung sogar die laune der Casuals.


die casuals können dann eben auch uldu und colo gehen, laune geht hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nascalos (19. Juni 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich weiß ich nicht wo leute dran spass finden wenn ihnen alles hiterher geworfen wird?! 
Das ist zum teil auch wenns sie es nicht zugeben der neid auf die spieler die mehr erreichen und alles haben.  
Denn wer damals keine zeit hatte um Kara oder so zu raiden der braucht mir nicht sagen der hätte dann die zeit für ssc oder so aufbringen können.

Es sind quasi beide seiten Neidisch auf die andere.

Ausreden wie: 
Content sehn 
Arbeiter und will trotzdem erfolgreich sein usw brauchen die leute gar nicht erwähnen denn dass ist die falsche einstellung.

In den Highend gilden auch von bc usw wahren 90% arbeiter. Und wer in seiner Freizeit nun mal mehr in ein jeweiliges Hobby/spiel investiert der bekommt halt auch mehr.

Oder an wen soll ich mich jetzt wenden dass ich nicht so gut Fußball spiel wie mein arbeitskollege der jeden tag nach der arbeit spielt? 



Anderes Thema mit diesen rl- vergleiche. Im spiel kann mann zum teil sehn wie die leute wirklich sind. 
Denn erstens sie müssen keine angst haben eine aufs maul zu bekommen oder sonst was....

Die leute spiegeln sich also alle im Spiel wieder:

- geizig - freigiebig
- nett oder unfreundlich 
- eifersüchtig oder für andere freuen 
usw usw....

daher finde ich dass beispiel dass der thread-steller gemacht hat top. 


Ja ich weiß jetzt gibts so superschlaue fälle die meinen natürlich im spiel ganz anders zu sein...
doch jeder Psychologe wird euch das bestätigen können was ich sag



Nich blizz macht dieses Spiel kaputt sondern die Community.


----------



## Chelrid (19. Juni 2009)

FrustmaN schrieb:


> mir ist ein freundlicher in grün lieber auf der fl, als 100 lilane pros die vor arroganz nicht laufen können




/sign


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Juni 2009)

wenn dem guten raider 238-244 von bossen droppt, kann der causal ein paar 226/213 beim händler kaufen. alles ist in ordnung.


----------



## Sivca (19. Juni 2009)

Huhu

Finde es echt Schade was Blizz mit wow macht , glaube auch nicht das man so mehr Geld verdienen kann wenn man immer alles leichter macht , ich hoffe Blizz liest ma die Buffed Foren und macht die Augen auf statt jedem alles hinterher zu werfen , mir würden jetzt genug Gründe einfallen aber will hier nicht rumheulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht ändert sich ja alles noch , auch wenn es wenig Hoffnung darauf gibt Eiskrone wird dann zeigen was Blizz aus wow macht....

In diesem Sinne abwarten und Tee trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HNNérgal (19. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die Beiträge interessant hier.
Es ist doch jedes mal wieder aufs neue lustig wie geflamed wird, wenn was neues kommt.
Bei BC beschwerten sich alle, dass Sunwell zu schwer ist und daran sogar Gilden zerbrochen sind, weil sie am ersten Boss gescheitert sind. Vor 3.0 hatten gerade mal 5% aller Gilden weltweit Kil´Jaeden down. Als dann 3.0 kam und die Bosse im BC-Content überwiegend nur noch Free-Loot waren, haben sich die Topgilden, die zu den o.g. 5 % gehört haben auch nicht beschwert. Eben nicht weil sie geraidet haben, um andere nieder zu machen oder von oben herab anzublicken, sondern, weil sie sich der Herausforderung stellen wollen und es auch gemeistert haben und damit glücklich sind und es nicht an die große Glocke hängen.
Die, die sich über die Vereinfachungen aufregen sind nämlich die, die sich gerade dadurch, dass sie besseres Equip, mehr Erfolgspunkte, mehr Gold etc. haben, besser gegenüber anderen fühlen und gerne die von oben herab betrachten.

Das Problem bei Sunwell und BC war, dass man gerade mal 2 Wochen Illidan auf Farmstatus hatte und kam dann zu Sunwell. Am ersten Boss hat man sich die Zähne ausgebissen, hatte ihn bei 3 % und Wipe! 
Da ging es einigen Leuten nicht schnell genug und haben die Gilde verlassen, um alles noch schneller zu sehen.
Jetzt mit WotLK wurde rumgeheult, weil es wieder zu einfach war. (vor 3.1) Finde ich ebenfalls berechtigt, Naxx ist ne größere 5er Hero Ini mit 15 Bossen (vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her) Sartharion war ja noch einfacher und Maly nen bisschen anspruchsvoller.
Aber mit dem Patch jetzt und den damit verbundenen Änderungen ist es doch gar nicht so schlimm. Es gibt ja nicht nur  für Heroics die Embleme der Eroberung sondern auch für Naxx!!
So wie ich oben geschrieben habe, vergleicht das dochmal bitte
ich bin ne stunde maximal in ner hero drin und habe am ende 3-5 Embleme der Eroberung 
dann bin ich 3 std in naxx, lege die 15 bosse und bekomme 16 Embleme der Eroberung
in den 3 std schaffe ich auch gerade mal 3 hero inis (mit hin- und herfliegen und die instanz noch clearen) und hab dann auch 15 Marken.
Und auch für neueinsteiger liegt eigentlich zwischen ner normaler 5er hero ini und Naxx 25 kein wirklicher unterschied was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht. Wie gesagt ist Naxx ne größere und umfangreichere 5er Hero Ini.
So und da ich durch die Heros in der gleichen Zeit, die ich in Naxx brauchen würde auch nicht mehr Marken bekomme ist doch alles ok.
Es ist nur insofern einfacher, dass ich für ne Hero nur 5 Leute brauche und nicht 25 wie für Naxx25 zb. 

Und es ist doch bei jeder Änderung, aber auch wirklich bei jeder Änderung, dass es Flamethreads gibt und alle sagen, das ist kein Flamethread, das ist nur meine Meinung *laber schwall* 
Klar kann man seinen Unmut zum Ausdruck bringen und sagen das und das ist Müll, ändern wird mans trotzdem nicht.
Und nach jeder Änderung kommt das Gemeckere in den Foren und meistens mit dem Anhang: "wenn das so umgesetzt wird, dann kündige ich meinen Account"
wie viele haben das schätzungsweise durchgezogen? ich würde mal tippen maximal 3 % aller Spieler aber dann wahrscheinlich auch nur, weil sie auch noch andere Gründe hatten das Spiel beiseite liegen zu lassen.
Das ist wieder mal ein ganz normaler Vorgang und ich wette, dass diese Leute mit 3.2 noch genauso viel WoW zocken wie jetzt. Zumal Blizzard durch die Tribut-Regelung ja auch den angeblichen Pro-Gamern, Arroganten Spielern, die die mehr drauf haben, die, die andere von oben herab betrachten wollen und auch denen, die sich ganz normal verhalten und einfach nur erfolgreicher sind als andere, dies aber nicht so raushängen lassen gerecht wird. 
Ich verstehe dieses "ich gönne Neueinsteigern nix und die sollen genauso viel Zeit damit verbringen, um so weit zu sein wie ich" nicht.
"so weit zu sein wie ich" heißt dann hier so ungefähr "bis sie genauso gutes Equip, gute Achievements, Unmengen an Gold haben wie ICH!" Nix anderes heißt das...

Und dass Blizzard sich der Mehrheit ergibt und denen das gibt was sie wollen ist doch ganz klar. Blizzard ENTERTAINMENT!
Blizzard ist nun mal ein Unternehmen und auch da wird wirtschaftlich gedacht genau wie bei anderen Unternehmen wie VW zb auch. Wenn VW ein Auto baut, das jeder haben will, günstig zu produzieren ist und ne Unmenge an Gewinn bringt, dann fahren sie die Produktionsmenge ja auch nicht herunter, sondern produzieren noch viel mehr, um die Leute bei Laune zu halten und noch mehr Autos in Zukunft von VW zu kaufen.
Blizzard tut nix anderes. Die Mehrheit bei WoW sind eben nicht die sog. Pros sondern Gelegenheitsspieler, Neueinsteiger oder wie ihr sie zu nennen pflegt "Casuals". Und denen gibt sich Blizzard als wirtschaftlich denkendem Unternehmen hin. Und die Leute hält man nur bei Laune, wenn man es einfacher macht. Stellt euch vor das Leveln von 1 auf 60 oder von 60 auf 70 wäre noch so langwierig wie damals, als man gerade aktuell diese Level erarbeitet hat. Oder wenn es genauso schwer würde für Leute, die jetzt ins Spiel einsteigen, Naxx zu clearen etc. pp.
Die hätten doch gar keine Lust mehr und würden das Abo kündigen, weil das Spiel zu schwer ist. Und das kann Blizzard sich halt nicht leisten.

Also nen bisschen weniger Aufregung, mehr Verständnis für "Casuals" und eine vielleicht etwas breiter gefächerte Sichtweise als "ich sehe nur WoW als solches und nicht das ganze drumherum! und WoW soll genauso sein wie ICH das will!"

Prognose: Alle die hier jetzt sagen: "wenn das so kommt, dann kündige ich meinen Account", die werden mit 3.2 wahrscheinlich genauso viel WoW zocken wie jetzt, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Es ist eine Konstante, die seit Anbeginn der MMO´s besteht. Patch kommt, es wird rumgeweint, mit Aufhören gedroht und im Endeffekt bleiben sie trotzdem dabei.

So far,

Nergal


----------



## Figetftw! (19. Juni 2009)

> Prognose: Alle die hier jetzt sagen: "wenn das so kommt, dann kündige ich meinen Account", die werden mit 3.2 wahrscheinlich genauso viel WoW zocken wie jetzt, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Es ist eine Konstante, die seit Anbeginn der MMO´s besteht. Patch kommt, es wird rumgeweint, mit Aufhören gedroht und im Endeffekt bleiben sie trotzdem dabei.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie recht du hast


----------



## cursedclown (19. Juni 2009)

naja, es stimmt schon das das mit den abzeichen nun nachteile hat, aber für manche hat es auch vorteile.
ich zum beispiel hab mich wie ein kleines kind gefreut als ich mein erstes t7 teil hatte, ja, ich weiß, t7 is nich so toll wie t8.5 aber ich hab mich gefreut.
sicher find ich die idee mit den emblemen der (hab ich vergessen) in heros ein bisschen schwachsinnig, ich fände es besser wenn man z.b. in heros einen hardmode einbaut, der dann auch wirklich eine herausforderung ist. und das da dann die embleme droppen.
jedenfalls, zurück zum thema...
wie schon gesagt hat es vor- und nachteile, nachteile für extrem raider, und vorteile für gelegenheitsspieler (so wie ich)
die extremraider können nun nicht mehr so mit ihrem gear angeben wie vorher, mag für mich kein problem sein, aber für die Er`s (extremraider) ist das beinahe der weltuntergang.
leute die höchstens 1-3 stunden am tag spielen, können daraus aber wiederrum vorteile nutzen, weil sie sich nicht ewig hocharbeiten müssen, denn man muss in heros um nach naxx zu kommen, von naxx geht es dann weiter in 25er raids, dann nach ulduar, und dann in die nächste instanz, da die raider aber in den meisten fällen in einen möglichst großen raid gehen wollen, bekommt man als frischer 80ger mit gutem hero equip nur schwer eine gruppe für naxx.
ich wurde schon öfters mal gefragt ob ic hmit ulduar komme, aber ich bin der meinung das ich erst einmal naxx10 und naxx 25 komplett legen sollte. (was ich noch nicht geschafft habe)
und indem man sich jetzt bessere gegenstände für die hero marken kaufen kann kommt man besser an gutes equip

mvg deathjin^^


----------



## Belphega (19. Juni 2009)

Und nochmal für die Allgemeinheit:

Die Änderung ist egal, weils Equipment mim nächsten Addon eh wieder im Sand ist.

*Was bringt mir gutes Equipment zzt?*

Habt ihr gutes Equip, könnt ihr in bessere Instanzen.
In den nächsten Instanzen droppen sicher wieder Legendary-Teile oder Reittiere.
Ihr habt die Möglichkeit drauf - andere eher nicht.
Freut euch auf Arthas, der lässt bestimmt auch wieder etwas fallen das jeder habn will.
zB nen Frostwyrm undn legendary Frostgram.

Und da werdn dann Marken-Menschen auch nicht mithalten können.

Der Rest in punkto Equipment ist mit der Zeit völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Zeltas (19. Juni 2009)

Öhm hab ich das falsch verstanden? Glaub´s nicht, es wird doch eine neue 10er/25er eingeführt mit neuen T-xx, ist doch toll, die leute die 5 mal in der Woche raiden gehn können dann die machen und die Casuals können auch mal Ulduar etc. von innen sehen.
Ich glaub manche fetzen vor lauter Epic-Geilheit durch die Instanzen.
Man kann es doch auch gemütlich machen oder?
Einfach mal die Atmo genießen, z.B. Nax gefällt mir sehr, sieht "schön" aus (Die Atmosphäre is total gut)
Genauso wie Ulduar einfach wunderschön.
Ruft euch das mal in errinerung meine lieben Hardcore Gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Zeltas


----------



## Sulli (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> 
> ...



Hm.. du glaubst auch alles was Blizz sagt bzw. schreibt ... Es mag zwar sein das viele neue dazukommen .. aber es gehen auch sehr viele ..... aber egal .. jeder hat so seine Bibel ........
Ausserdem soll es eine diskusion sein und keine Schimpfthema


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> haha selten so gelacht.... ist das denn nicht der reiz des spieles? ich meine kannst du dich denn dann überhaupt über deine leistungen freuen wenn dir alles in dein vergoldetes popöchen gesteckt wird weil du 20 SFr bezahlst?
> Zum raiden braucht man auch gar nicht viel zeit... ich raide 3 mal die woche a *4 stunden* und farme so mein equip. damit habe ich ganz 4 tage zeit um meine twinks zu lvln berufe zu skilln sachen herzustellen....
> Dann sagst du du bist nicht geil auf EPIXXX und willst zeit haben deine twinks zu lvln farmen etc. da denk ich mir warum machst du das nicht jetzt schon? ah natürlich der feine herr möchte ja gute EPIXX haben. Aber moment er schreibt ja er ist nicht geil auf EPIXXXX .... jetzt bin ich verwirrt....
> hilfe.... hilfe.... *gegen die wand lauf* need pfleger ich bin verwirrt!
> ...



sry, du bist einfach armselig. Du weisst gar nichts über mich, kennst mich gar nicht und weisst auch meine absichten nicht. 
Trotzdem willst du herausfinden, was ich will und was nicht?
Sry, das wird mir jetzt zu blöde
/igno




Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ähm Augen auf beim Eierkauf guck mal eine Seite vorher...
> 
> Ich hab ne eigene Meinung zum Patch 3.2 Soll ich dir mal alle Links mitsamt Blizzforum posten ?
> 
> ...



ne du, mensch, das war ironisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du verstehst auch keinen spass^^



Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Ich raff es nicht?
> Ich brauche nur deine Signatur anzuschauen. Du tanzt auf 4 Hochzeiten gleichzeitig, daher ist es kein Wunder, dass du nix auf die Reihe bekommst. Das ist zeitlich nicht möglich.
> Konzentrier dich auf einen Char, dann wirst du da auch nicht diese Probleme haben mit dem Equip farmen!



Neidisch?
Ist es nicht offensichtlich, dass ich gerne twinke? Und sie alle gut ausstatten will? Und ihre berufe skillen will? Mal mit den berufen sachen herstellen will?
Oder kannst du mit 1 char alle berufe haben? Alles herstellen?
Bitte denk, bevor du sabberst ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Bei mir gibts sowas wie "Fairness" kennst du das nicht? Guck duden der Wiki
(ich statte alle meine chars gleichmässig aus)

ausserdem sind es bald 5 "hochzeiten"


----------



## Figetftw! (19. Juni 2009)

> wie schon gesagt hat es vor- und nachteile, nachteile für extrem raider, und vorteile für gelegenheitsspieler (so wie ich)
> die extremraider können nun nicht mehr so mit ihrem gear angeben wie vorher, mag für mich kein problem sein, aber für die Er`s (extremraider) ist das beinahe der weltuntergang.


Naja du übertreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den wirklichen ER's ist das scheiss egal weil sie wissen was sie erreicht haben sind stolz drauf und fertig. Ich freue mich auch darauf  meine twinks schnell austatten zu können und gönne es meinen freunden die nicht so professionell raiden wie ich das sie gutes gear haben. Viele wollen einfahc durch diese einstellung die illusion erzeugen sie wären extrem- bzw gute raider. es sind genau die selben leute (wenn man mal so frei ist und sunwell threads herrauskramt) die damals rumgeflamed haben das sunwell zu schwer ist und nach 3.0 direkt das alles zu leicht ist . die guten raider hielten sich zurück sie haben es geschafft gehabt und freuten sich darüber. also steck bitte nicht alle in eine schublade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DegStaerian (19. Juni 2009)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Ja aber diese Herausforderung ergibt sich nur dadurch das man selbst schon im Voraus den Gedanken im Hinterkopf hat das falls man diese erwähnte Herausforderung meistert, dann evtl ein neuer Ausrüstungsgegenstand oder Waffe auf einen wartet. Und mein Standpunkt dazu ist ganz klar, dass wenn ich mir ein Ziel setze, sprich diese o. e. Herausforderung meistere, dann hab ich mein Ziel schon erfüllt. Das ist doch die grösste Belohnung die man haben kann zu wissen, ok ich hab den jenigen am Leben erhalten oder ihn knapp vorm Tot geretet usw. Im RL(und RL ist ja wohl das wichtigste und wer anders denkt der wird meiner Meinung nach noch ein böses Erwachen erleben) sieht es wieder ganz anders aus--->zum Bleistift die Arbeit die man ausübt---->Belohnung ist Geld (Lohn oder Gehalt) um im RL weiter bestehen zu können.
> 
> Der Gegenstand der dabei rauskommt, der ist dann das Tüpfelchen auf dem i und nicht mein Hauptziel. Jedoch denkt meiner Meinung nach die Mehrheit der Leute genau andersrum. Ziel ---> neues equip---->sich in der Hauptstadt hinstellen, am besten schön Mittig damit ja viele an einem vorbeireten und sein schönes neues Equip betrachten und sich dabei denken was für ein toller Kerl der jenige doch sein muss--->Um in WoW bestehen zu können braucht man nicht das beste Equip.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.
Wenn du meinen ersten Post gelesen hättest dann würdest du wissen dass Die Verbesserung des Charakters nicht allein im Vordergrund steht, aber es eben das I-Tüpfelchen ist. Und mit dieser Änderung fallen 30% des Anreizes, welches Charakterverbesserung für mich beim raiden ausmacht, weg. 

Zur Info: Ich spiele nicht im Endcontent. Habe Ulduar 10 erst zu 2/3 clear, und Ulduar 25 noch nicht einmal von Innen gesehen. 

Aber was mich im Endeffekt am meisten stört, ist einfach die Tatsache dass ich mit dieser Änderung in Zukunft durch stupides FARMEN, denn Heros sind mittlerweile nichts anderes mehr als blindes druchrennen, meine Equip bekommen werde. Anstatt es nach einer vernünftigen Herausforderung entgegenzunehmen. Und Farmen ist für mich genau das Gegenteil von Spielen, ich hasse es!

so long


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Juni 2009)

Zeltas schrieb:


> ...
> Man kann es doch auch gemütlich machen oder?
> Einfach mal die Atmo genießen, z.B. Nax gefällt mir sehr, sieht "schön" aus (Die Atmosphäre is total gut)
> Genauso wie Ulduar einfach wunderschön.



Nein, du verstehst das einfach nicht! WoW ist Arbeit, da geht es um Leistung, die erbracht und entlohnt werden will. Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn ein Computerspiel nur zum Spass gespielt werden wird?


----------



## mumba (19. Juni 2009)

Als ich das mit den Emblemen gestern Abend gelesen hab musste ich erstmal schlucken -.-
Ich schluck immernoch... 

Mehr kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen. 

*zu ende schluck*


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

mumba schrieb:


> Als ich das mit den Emblemen gestern Abend gelesen hab musste ich erstmal schlucken -.-
> Ich schluck immernoch...
> 
> Mehr kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen.
> ...



loool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeltas (19. Juni 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Nein, du verstehst das einfach nicht! WoW ist Arbeit, da geht es um Leistung, die erbracht und entlohnt werden will. Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn ein Computerspiel nur zum Spass gespielt werden wird?



Ich hoffe wirklich für dich dass, das Ironie war, sonst tust du mir wirklich ganz dolle Leid und ich würde dir empfehlen psychische Hilfe entgegen zu nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spellman (19. Juni 2009)

Von Langzeitmotivation haben einige hier anscheinend noch nicht viel gehört, aber davon sollte dieses Spiel eigentlich leben.
Diese ist mit dem Weg, der z.Z. eingeschlagen wird, nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Nein, du verstehst das einfach nicht! WoW ist Arbeit, da geht es um Leistung, die erbracht und entlohnt werden will. Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn ein Computerspiel nur zum Spass gespielt werden wird?



loool



Zeltas schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich für dich dass, das Ironie war, sonst tust du mir wirklich ganz dolle Leid und ich würde dir empfehlen psychische Hilfe entgegen zu nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne, das geht sogar richtung Sarkasmus^^
mensch, sry, du tust mir leid, wenn du den satz ernst nimmst O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (19. Juni 2009)

Zeltas schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich für dich dass, das Ironie war, sonst tust du mir wirklich ganz dolle Leid und ich würde dir empfehlen psychische Hilfe entgegen zu nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit Garantie ist das Ironie.


Die Pros sind selber schuld, dass Casuals es jetzt leichter haben.
Wer immer nur Naxx mit T8,5 Leuten gehen will und Leute mit schlechterem, aber locker ausreichendem EQ net mitnimmt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn Blizz dann irgendwann reagiert.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (19. Juni 2009)

Ihr glaubt doch nicht, dass man sämtlichen Loot den man normalerweise in den Raidinstanzen bekommt für Marken kaufen kann, oder?

Es wird auf ein paar Teile hinauslaufen, genauso, wie es jetzt ist. 

Find ich nicht so tragisch. Soll jeder doch die Chance bekommen an Equip zu kommen und jede Ini zu sehen.

Das interessante ist letztlich der Zeitpunkt und da werden Raidgilden weiterhin die Nase vorn haben und das ist auch völlig richtig so!


----------



## Zeltas (19. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> loool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Quatsch nehm ich den Satz nicht ernst xD deswegen doch auch der kollege hier ----->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich denke einige Denken so, auch wenn sie es nicht zugeben wollen... :/


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Juni 2009)

Zeltas schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich für dich dass, das Ironie war, sonst tust du mir wirklich ganz dolle Leid und ich würde dir empfehlen psychische Hilfe entgegen zu nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich vertrau auf die Leserschaft, auch ohne Smilies und *xyz* die Intention zu verstehen. Ist natürlich ein gewagtes Unterfangen in einem Forum, wo ein großer Teil kaum Schreiben kann, aber naja. No Risk no fun!


----------



## mumba (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Mit Garantie ist das Ironie.
> 
> 
> Die Pros sind selber schuld, dass Casuals es jetzt leichter haben.
> Wer immer nur Naxx mit T8,5 Leuten gehen will und Leute mit schlechterem, aber locker ausreichendem EQ net mitnimmt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn Blizz dann irgendwann reagiert.



Na klasse, jetzt hab ich mich verschluckt -.-


----------



## Spellman (19. Juni 2009)

Btw. es sind nicht die "Pro's", die Random-Raids starten und Gearcheck+Co fordern... ganz im Gegenteil.
Das sind die ganz normalen Casuals, also pisst du dir grad selber ans Bein.


----------



## Zeltas (19. Juni 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ich vertrau auf die Leserschaft, auch ohne Smilies und *xyz* die Intention zu verstehen. Ist natürlich ein gewagtes Unterfangen in einem Forum, wo ein großer Teil kaum Schreiben kann, aber naja. No Risk no fun!




Uff jez hastes mir gegeben, bin jetzt n bisschen Traurig 
Sry für Offtopic


----------



## Figetftw! (19. Juni 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> Btw. es sind nicht die "Pro's", die Random-Raids starten und Gearcheck+Co fordern... ganz im Gegenteil.
> Das sind die ganz normalen Casuals, also pisst du dir grad selber ans Bein.


rischtisch 
ich bin jetzt zwar auch kein "überpro" aber ich nehm auch gerne leute mit hero equip mit naxx 10er oder 25er


----------



## Darussios (19. Juni 2009)

mumba schrieb:


> Na klasse, jetzt hab ich mich verschluckt -.-



Ich hoffe nicht zu sehr gehts wieder?



> Btw. es sind nicht die "Pro's", die Random-Raids starten und Gearcheck+Co fordern... ganz im Gegenteil.
> Das sind die ganz normalen Casuals, also pisst du dir grad selber ans Bein.



Weit gefehlt.
Bei uns auf Mug'thol sind die Leader von Randomraids Leute von Olymp, last sense etc, das sind bei uns die Pro-Gilden.

Ich mach heut nen Raid drauf, Ich mach auch einen Gearcheck, aber keinen so extremen, wie oben beschrieben.

Mir reicht es, wenn die wirklichen Mindestvorraussetzungen für Naxx erfüllt sind und damit meine ich nicht Full T8,5.


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> rischtisch
> ich bin jetzt zwar auch kein "überpro" aber ich nehm auch gerne leute mit hero equip mit naxx 10er oder 25er



lass es lieber^^
mit vollpfosten kann man nicht reden xD

der klügere gibt nach ^_^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiffat (19. Juni 2009)

das einzige gute sind die Klassen/Seiten Spezifeschen opischen unterschiede die in die neuen T-Set teile eingebaut werden.

Dabei: das Wäre dann T9, wobei es doch immer nur 3 T-Sets pro Addon bzw. Content Teil gab. Werden wir dann diesmal 4 oder gar 5 T sets bekommen (wäre dann T11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Darussios (19. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> lass es lieber^^
> mit vollpfosten kann man nicht reden xD
> 
> der klügere gibt nach ^_^
> ...



Meinst du mich?


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (19. Juni 2009)

Hm ... 

die klassenänderungen finde ich echt nicht übel ... das argentumturnier und das drummherum stelle ich mir lustig vor ... classic war zwar nice aber hatte auch macken (ja das hab ich auch gespielt) ...


Was ich wirklich schade finde, ist die brutale entwertung von einer so schönen Instanz wie Ulduar...

Ulduar ist jetzt kaum 2 monate draußen und ich für meinen Teil bin erst bis zum General gekommen und würde gerne Yogg-Saron und n paar Hardmodes machen bevor es nutzlos wird ... 

Ich meine ... was hätte ich davon jetzt Voldrethar (beste 2h waffe ingame.) zu kriegen? in 2 monaten oder so kriege ich ohne aufwand viel bessere sachen ... das finde ich echt schade ...

würde der patch in nem halben Jahr kommen fände ich das wunderbar, aber jetzt schon aufm ptr bedeutet das er so in 2 monaten ca. rauskommt ... das ist viel zu früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von mir aus irgendwann im herbst ... Oktober, November .... aber doch noch nicht August/September oder sogar noch früher !


----------



## Draki/Jaba (19. Juni 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> Btw. es sind nicht die "Pro's", die Random-Raids starten und Gearcheck+Co fordern... ganz im Gegenteil.
> Das sind die ganz normalen Casuals, also pisst du dir grad selber ans Bein.



Das ist sogar genau genommen ziemlich richtig. die "Pros" haben in der Regel eine Gilde hinter sich und starten sicher keine Aufruf für nen Random Raid^^ 

Was ihr immer meint sind keinesfalls die "Pros", sondern die "Wannabees"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt auch leider mittlerweile bei uns Aufrufe im /2 : "suche xyz für blablupp mind 3k DPS!"

Schaut man sich die Leute an, wo die herkommen, sind das keine Mitglieder von den Top-Gilden.....

Das sind aber nur meine Erfahrungen


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?



wie meinst mit meinst du mich? O.o


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (19. Juni 2009)

Edit: Auf Shattrath kann man von Random Ulduar runs nur träumen Oo

Was ja auch der Punkt ist, auf manchen alten Servern ist Ulduar Random Clear gang und gäbe ... bei uns ist das grad mal bei 5 gilden überhaupt Clear (so um den dreh... vlt n paar mehr mittlerweile)


Ich finde Blizzard sollte soetwas wie Zul Aman reinpatchen, oder wie Zul Gurub ...

also n Raid wo es keine TSets gibt aber zu Ulduar äquivalente Ausrüstung dafür leichter zu kriegen und mit nem anderen style ... bzw halt einfacher und dafür 2-3 itemlevels unter dem aus Ulduar Hardmodes .... das wäre schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (19. Juni 2009)

man prügelt sich durch ulduar kämpft um t8 ( na ja emalon un so so kriegt auch jeder casual was ) aber wir san jetz bei vezax im 25 und ich find das richtig fett und mitn nächsten patch soll man sich t8 für hero ini marken holen? das nen ich ma hardmode^^


----------



## Vadesh (19. Juni 2009)

Die Tatsache, dass Schurken nun Äxte tragen können, haben mich dazu bewegt nicht wieder mit WoW anzufangen. 
So etwas lächerliches habe Ich noch nie gelesen. Demnächst kann dann wohl jede Klasse alles tragen. Von Magiern mit Zweihandschwertern bis hin zu Kriegern mit Zauberstäbchen.

Wem das gefällt, der kann ja ruhig weiter durch seine von der Realität abgeschirmte Traumwelt wandeln, als wäre alles Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen.

Ich jedenfalls, bin fertig mit WoW und das ist auch gut so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass Schurken nun Äxte tragen können, haben mich dazu bewegt nicht wieder mit WoW anzufangen.
> So etwas lächerliches habe Ich noch nie gelesen. Demnächst kann dann wohl jede Klasse alles tragen. Von Magiern mit Zweihandschwertern bis hin zu Kriegern mit Zauberstäbchen.
> 
> Wem das gefällt, der kann ja ruhig weiter durch seine von der Realität abgeschirmte Traumwelt wandeln, als wäre alles Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen.
> ...



und wieso schreibst du son müll hier rein, wenn du mit wow fertig bist?
wen interessiert deine Meinung?


----------



## Vadesh (19. Juni 2009)

@Heydu
Wenn dich die Meinung andere nicht interessiert, dann bist du in einem Forum falsch. Klicke bitte nun auf das kleine X am rechten oberen Bildschirmrand und such dir Freunde die du flamen kannst.


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> @Heydu
> Wenn dich die Meinung andere nicht interessiert, dann bist du in einem Forum falsch. Klicke bitte nun auf das kleine X am rechten oberen Bildschirmrand und such dir Freunde die du flamen kannst.



ähm, ich habe keinen X auf meinem Fenster^^ (hab ein schönes addon für Win Xp heruntergeladen, interface sieht gaanz anders aus)
sry 4u ;( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem hab ich mehr freunde, als du dir vorstellen und zählen kannst^^

bin nicht so ein pro gamer wie du, der 24/7 im keller ist und scharf auf Spielerfolge ist anstatt in RL was zu erreichen


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. Juni 2009)

Woolv schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum sollten sie es nicht verdient haben?
> 
> Es kann doch Deine Freude über einen Bosskill nicht trüben, dass ein anderer das gleiche Item auch besitzt, egal wie er es bekommen hat. Dein Bosskill Erlebnis kann Dir doch niemand nehmen. Und in der Regel wird der Casual sein Item eben sehr viel später bekommen als Du.



Und genau darauf wollte ich in meinem ersten Post in diesem Thread hinweisen ... auf dieses Prinzip des Glücksgefühls im Spiel  ... denn das existiert vollkommen unabhängig von irgendeinem Item. 

Und nein - WoW sollte NICHT WIE REALE MARKTWIRTSCHAFT BETRIEBEN WERDEN ! Das ist es sowieso nur, weil einige Leute dies so spielen ...


----------



## Segojan (19. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich etwas anders. Den "alten Hasen", die seit release spielen ist es zu verdanken, dass WOW so erfolgreich geworden ist.



Bist du ein alter Hase, der seit Release spielt? Überschätzt du diese alten Hasen nicht ein wenig? Würden nur die tatsächlich spielen, wären die Server schon längst abgeschaltet. Der Erfolg kommt doch vielmehr daher, dass Millionen neue Hasen dazugekommen sind und mitspielen.

Nun ist es ja doch so, dass der eine oder andere dem Spiel tatsächlich den Rücken kehrt. (Die meisten dürften dies übrigens tun, ohne hier oder in anderen Foren dies regelmäßig zu betonen.) Das heißt: Es müssen neue Spieler gewonnen werden. Die werden sich wohl kaum darauf einlassen, wenn sie in den Magazinen immer was über den Endgame Content lesen und dann rauskriegen, dass sie da eigentlich gar nicht hinkommen.

Außerdem ist das mühsam erraidete Equip doch mit Erscheinen eines Addons auf kürzestem Weg zum Händler gewandert, weil besseres auf der Straße lag. Warum soll das das nächste Mal anders sein?


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Juni 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Wem das gefällt, der kann ja ruhig weiter durch seine von der Realität abgeschirmte Traumwelt wandeln, als wäre alles Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen.


ja aber mal echt, ey! Schurken, die Äxte tragen können! So ein unrealistischer Müll!


----------



## marsv (19. Juni 2009)

für mich is das auch mit großem abstand die schlimmste änderung seit ich mich an patchnotes zurückerinnern kann.

schurken mit äxten.
ich wünschte es wäre 1. April


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> ja aber mal echt, ey! Schurken, die Äxte tragen können! So ein unrealistischer Müll!



xD
Ironie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Änderungen find ich weiterhin WUNDERBAR ^^


----------



## marsv (19. Juni 2009)

sag mal heydu? 
hast dich bei deinem wohnort verschrieben?

heisst wohl eher  ober-engstirningen, oder?


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

marsv schrieb:


> sag mal heydu?
> hast dich bei deinem wohnort verschrieben?
> 
> heisst wohl eher  ober-engstirningen, oder?



och mann, jetzt kommt der besser wisser
*kotz*


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Juni 2009)

marsv schrieb:


> für mich is das auch mit großem abstand die schlimmste änderung seit ich mich an patchnotes zurückerinnern kann.
> 
> schurken mit äxten.
> ich wünschte es wäre 1. April



Also wenn du wirklich cool sein möchtest, musst jetzt noch drohen, dein Account zu kündigen.


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Also wenn du wirklich cool sein möchtest, musst jetzt noch drohen, dein Account zu kündigen.



joa xD
standart Spruch der Pro-Gamer...ähmm...der Neider mein ich


----------



## ThEDiciple (19. Juni 2009)

Ich seh die sache rund um das neue marken system laut aktuellen stand für 3.2 teils kritisch, teils positiv gegenüber

Sicher als ich das das erste mal gelesen habe dacht ich auch , lol 226 items in hero inzen zusammenfarmen. Und sicherlich kommt man sich als Raider erstmal verarscht vor. Nur ich hab mir (main char DK Tank, main char 2 verst. schami) schon vor kurzem mal die items die es da für marken gibt angeschaut. Klar sie mögen für einen der nicht Ulduar 25 raidet toll sein, aber mich als gilden und somit auch dauerhaftes raid mitglied interessieren die items mal abgesehn von den 2 t8 set teilen (Schultern/Brust) 0,000. Denn wer sie mal mit 226er items aus Ulduar 25 vergleicht wird schnell merken das die items aus der Inze doch zum teil imenz besser sind. Klar Drop glück gehört dazu aber somit würde ich nicht behaupten Viel Raider bzw Raider allgemein haben dadurch einen nachteil denn sie würden immer noch die deutlich besseren Items tragen.


Positiv daraus zieh ich auf jedenfall das Hero Inzen wieder gefragter werden, zwar findet man noch oft schnell nen grp aber dennoch wird es je weiter die leute kommen immer mehr abklingen. Bei BC wars am ende ziemlich mühseelig gescheite Gruppen zu finden. Das kommt allen zugute, neu 80ern wie auch alteingessesenen .

Sicherlich hätte man es auch anders regeln können, und noch ist es nicht live. Dieser virtuelle schwanzvergleich geht mir eh schon seid jahren auf den sack, ich weiß net warum manche unbedingt sich von anderen abgrenzen müssen um zu zeigen wie toll sie doch sind. Denn wayne wenn einer full t8 neben einen steht, da schauste ma kurz hin udn gut ist. Diese zeiten wo man noch leute hoch angesehn hat an ihrem equipt stand ist doch schon zu BC zeit gestorben deswegen find ich persönlich so kommentare wie "wenn das live geht hör ich mit wow auf" lächerlich. Zumal 99% der meisten solcher kommentare nix weiter sind als warme luft! auch Aufmerksamkeits defizit der Pro Gamer genannt


----------



## Shaguar93 (19. Juni 2009)

Feremus schrieb:


> Anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige der " it´s time to say godby" zu wow sagt . mit jedem patch machen die es nur noch schlimmer . klar sind paar sachen bei die ok sind aber der großteil ist zum kotzen . ich kann es wirklich kaum erwarten bis aion rauskommt .


Omfg...ja,... geh weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


l2English 



Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon die ersten Frisch 80er die ne halbe Stunde nachdem sie 80 wurden und keine Twinks sind im 2er das hier Posten
> 
> "DD lfg Ulduar Clearrun"
> 
> Danke Blizzard


Was für Bratzen..
Es würde niemanden kratzen, wenn ihr mit WoW aufhören würdet.


----------



## Thí (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Seht ihr das genau so? Welche argumente koennt ihr vorbringen oder entkraeften? Interpretiere ich irgendentwas falsch?



Nö sehe ich nicht so. Ich finde die änderungen mit den Emblemen sehr gut, so wird auch Leuten, die in keiner Hardcoreraidgilde sind/sein wollen oder weniger Zeit haben, ermöglicht an gutes Eqip zu kommen. Allgemein finde ich die Casualfreundlichkeit die sich mit Wotlk breit gemacht hat gut. Mir ist aber auch bewusst das den 5/7Tage-Raidern das eben nicht passt, weil sie ja viel mehr Leisten als der Gildenlose Casual, der in seinen Hero Inis abgimpt und dadurch auch besseres Eqip verdient. Tja, die Zeiten sind Gottseidank vorbei in denen sich Spieler mit Highend-Eqip in Og zur schau stellen und ehrfurcht erwarten, denen gehts nur um "Wer hat den längsten", bisschen erbärmlich wie ich finde. Gleiches Recht für ALLE - egal ob Casual oder Extremraider, wir alle zahlen schließlich das selbe im Monat!

Btw, es sind nur Items, für mich gibts wichtigeres...

Mehr Gedanken mach ich mir um die kommenden Klassen,-u. Berufsänderungen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Bral (19. Juni 2009)

Moin Zusammen.

Ich habe mir die ganzen Beiträge erstmal in Ruhe durchgelesen, wobei "in Ruhe" bei einigen dieser ähh... nennen wir sie mal "Ergüsse", nicht ganz stimmte aufgrund der Ignoranz der betreffenden Personen.

Der Meinung, oder des Denkanstosses des TE und derer die seiner Meinung sind, bzw diese teilen, kann ich mir nur voll und ganz anschliessen.

Der Sinn eines Programmes wie World of Warcraft sollte es eigendlich sein, Spass zu haben. Dieser Spass wird durch Belohnungen hervorgerufen, ähnlich wie bei der Erziehung eines Hundes mit "Leckereien". Für mich existiert dieser Spass nicht mehr, da es einfach keine Belohnungen mehr in dem Sinne gibt, die Notwendig wären um mich noch länger an dieses Programm zu binden. Belohnungen sollte man nur erhalten wenn man auch dafür das "richtige" Verhalten gezeigt hat, will heissen wenn man etwas dafür getan hat. Nur was muss man heute denn noch leisten in WoW? Ausser 13 Euro pro Monat zu bezahlen nichts mehr. 


Leveln? Ja gut, das muss man noch, um einiges vereinfachter zwar aber es ist noch nötig. Wobei selbst Neulinge bei 2 bis 3 Stunden pro Tag nur knapp einen Monat brauchen.
Seinen Char beherrschen? Pff wozu denn? Heutzutage nicht mehr nötig, selbst in Uludar nicht mehr seit dem Narf.
Zeit investieren um sein Equip für die Raids zusammenzubekommen? Maximal 2 Wochen um auf Uludarstatus zu sein, mehr bedarf es heute nicht mehr.
Ein gutes Raidsetup erarbeiten/ertesten? Nein, da zu viele Klassen mitlerweile das können was auch die anderen drauf haben. 
Ruf um bestimmte Items/Entchants oder Zugänge zu Instanzen zu bekommen? Hmm spontan fällt mir nur 1 Fraktion 1 bei der man wirklich ruf haben sollte, Söhne Hordirs. Ansonsten ist das mit dem Ruf einfach nur lachhaft einfach geworden, dank der Wappenröcke.

Blizzard ist drauf und dran World of Warcraft zu einem Spiel zu "Verpatchen", welches einzig und allein auf Neukunden ausgelegt ist. Es gibt einfach keinen Content mehr in diesem Spiel, oder um es etwas romantischer auszudrücken, das Herz des Spieles ist weg.

Ich gehörte seit der Closed American Beta von CLassic WoW zu den Spielern, mit mit Leib und Seele dem PvE anhingen. PvP machte mir einfach keinen Spass, aber dafür fand ich es Klasse UBRS mit meiner Gilde zu erkunden, später dann Mc, Bwl, Naxx old zu säubern und unseren Kel eines vor die Mütze zu hauen. 
Vor dem release von WotlK musste man seine Gruppenkamaraden noch kennen, seine Klasse beherrschen und willens sein, Zeit, Gold und Motivation in die Raids mitzubringen. Heute braucht man nur noch bischen Zeit um mit einer Random Gruppe sämtliche Instanzen zu clearen.

Dadurch das Blizzard das Spiel immer einfacher macht, kommt es natürlich den "Neulingen" oder denen zu gute die nur alle paar Tage für ne Stunde on kommen können, aber es wird für die Spieler immer uninteressanter die sich regelmässig mit dem Spiel auseinander setzen. Das soll nicht heissen das man zu den 24/7 Spielern gehören muss um was zu erreichen (war ich ja selber auch nie, dank Arbeit, Familie, Freunde und Uni), aber wenigstens ein bischen Anreiz für die Spieler wäre ja mal recht nett. 
Leider hat Blizzard mit einer erschreckenden Regelmässigkeit so ziemlich sämtliche Anreize aus dem Spiel rausgenommen, sei es nun das Equip, die Pre-Questen für die höheren Instanzen, das Mount, Gold, Epicflugmount, Klassenquesten (beim Pala/Hexer die Klassenmounts) oder sonstwas. 

Etwas worauf sich Blizzard noch was einbilden durfte, waren die Unterschiede bei den Klassen. Jede Klasse spielte sich wirklich anders, hatte andere Spezialfähigkeiten und Einsatzmöglichkeiten, je nach Skillung und teilweise auch nach Rasse. Aber selbst dies hat Blizzard für das "Balancing" entfernt. Mitlerweise gibt es alleine 4 Klassen die Tanken können und 2 weitere die, mit entsprechender Skillung und vor allem equip, als "Notfalltanks" eingesetzt werden können. Was nur dabei auffällt ist, das die Supporter fast komplett weggefallen sind, da ihre "speziellen" Buffs entweder schwächer sind als die von anderen Klassen oder gleich komplett überschrieben werden.

Im Fazit gesehen kann ich nur sagen das WoW für mich Geschichte ist, entgültig. Der neue Patch bestätigt mich nur in meiner Entscheidung meinen Account zu schliesen bzw nicht zu reaktivieren und dem Programm den Rücken zu kehren um mir was anderes für meine Freizeit zu suchen.

In diesem Sinne, viele Grüße und Flame on ^^


----------



## Buerzel (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> (voellig unberechtigt. Ich kann mit meinem Strassenkehrer Job auch nicht die ganze welt bereisen, nur weil ich zu faul bin zeit in eine Umschulung zu stecken...),



Du vergleichst jetzt net wirklich nen Job mit nem Hobby?
Gerade in nem Spiel will man doch machen, was man möchte, und net wieder in ne Gruppe geschoben werde, in die Klasse der Schlecht oder Mittelverdiener ^^


----------



## Berndl (19. Juni 2009)

Der Thread Editor hat vollkommen Recht.

Fleiß und Skill sollte belohnt werden.

Alle die jetzt meinen Egoist usw,

Geh Privatserver spielen.

Es ist wie im echten Leben, Wenn im Fußball der BundesligaPokal gleichzeitig an die F Jugend von Hinterdupfing und an das beste Team der Saison verliehen wird verliert das Spiel doch seinen Reiz.

Hoffe das es dieses System nie nie nie nie nie aufn Live Server schafft.

Ja ich bin Hardcore Raider.
Ja ich spiele 9 Stunden 7 Tage die Woche.


----------



## Howjin15 (19. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon die ersten Frisch 80er die ne halbe Stunde nachdem sie 80 wurden und keine Twinks sind im 2er das hier Posten
> 
> "DD lfg Ulduar Clearrun"
> 
> Danke Blizzard




Hehe der war gut^^

Zum Thema: Stimme dem TE au zu! Blizzard will einfach wieder mehr leute haben die WoW bezahlen ergo lassen sie jeden noch so großen noob sobalt er 80 is sich T8+ kaufen -.-. Und wie schon "Nighttauren_Dun" gesagt hat: Halbe stunde nach 80er lvl up schreien schon leute nach ulduar clearrun.... am besten noch hero -.-. Ich zähle mich zwischen "Casual" und "pro" spielern, also ich raide, habe gutes equipt und arbeite auch hart dafür. Ich finde die, die hart dafür arbeiten und sich mit rnd raids versuchen durschzuschalgen sollten belohnt werden, nicht jeder noob der mit frisch 80 ulduar geht O.o! Währe gut wenn dieses sythem erst "aktiv" wird nachdem man ulduar mit mind. 1 char clear hat oder so.... dann währe sowas nur für twinks die bei raids gebraucht werden gut. 

MfG

PS: @ "WeRkO", stammt dein signatur zitat aus dem thread in meiner Signatur? der satz kommt mir bekannt vor^^


----------



## Thalonclaw (19. Juni 2009)

Einer der besten Threads den ich hier seit langer Zeit gelesen habe. 
Sachlich (selten hier), Fakten dargelegt und begründet. 
Und ich gebe dir mit allem was du sagst wollkommen recht.


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> ja aber mal echt, ey! Schurken, die Äxte tragen können! So ein unrealistischer Müll!



Doch doch, Schurken sollten Äxte tragen können, allerdings nur im Inventar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doodlekeks (19. Juni 2009)

Chaosphoenix88 schrieb:


> Ich bin hier ebenfalls voll dagegen was blizz für eine schrott zam bastelt. als glead eienr casual gilde die aber trotzdem kurz vorm 25er uldaur steht und 10er erfolgreich ist konnten wir bisher sagen: hey, wir heben uns von der mnasse ab aber sind net die 24/7 gamer.
> nun wird jeder nab mit t8 rum renn und uldaur rnd grp´s die ohne props bis general renn werden die server überflute. sollte sich das so weoter entwickeln und der content sich langsam in eine dayli farm aufgabe verwandeln wird es wohl zeit mit wow aufzuhörn. zu bc war es einfach zu schön mit kara un co. ssc und fds waren nur in dne seltensten fällen mal ne rnd die aber auch demnetsprechen eqip hatte und gut geplant war(2 tage im vorraus). ich vermisse diese zeiten und werde entweder komplett aufhörn oder mir eine bugg freien bc privat server suchen wo es noch anspruchsvoll ist(alos wenn blizz like).
> falls wer zufällig eine idee hat wie man eine petizion an blizz sammeln könnte link posten damit das spiel nicht kapuut gemacht wird.


lern mal schreiben mann -.-
da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs wenn man das liest


----------



## mendozino (19. Juni 2009)

Ach was 5/7 Tage Raider. 
Das tut doch eh fast keiner mehr. Mit 2 Abenden von 19:30 - 23:00 Uhr lässt sich Ulduar schon gut durchmachen. Soziale Kompetenz vorausgesetzt ist man Mitglied einer netten Gilde und es ist kein Problem. 
Ich denke das hier viele die Arbeitslosen/HartzIV/Schüler Karte ziehen, um für sich ne Entschuldigung zu finden. Tatsache ist, das wenn man den Inhalt so spielt, wie Blizz es sich gedacht hat (normal Mode am Anfang, mit besserer Ausrüstung HardModes) und nicht wie manche Gilden mit unzähligen Tries den HardMode regelrecht niederzergt, dann ist es an zwei gemütlichen Abenden gut zu schaffen.


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Hehe der war gut^^
> 
> Zum Thema: Stimme dem TE au zu! Blizzard will einfach wieder mehr leute haben die WoW bezahlen ergo lassen sie jeden noch so großen noob sobalt er 80 is sich T8+ kaufen -.-. Und wie schon "Nighttauren_Dun" gesagt hat: Halbe stunde nach 80er lvl up schreien schon leute nach ulduar clearrun.... am besten noch hero -.-. Ich zähle mich zwischen "Casual" und "pro" spielern, also ich raide, habe gutes equipt und arbeite auch hart dafür. Ich finde die, die hart dafür arbeiten und sich mit rnd raids versuchen durschzuschalgen sollten belohnt werden, nicht jeder noob der mit frisch 80 ulduar geht O.o! Währe gut wenn dieses sythem erst "aktiv" wird nachdem man ulduar mit mind. 1 char clear hat oder so.... dann währe sowas nur für twinks die bei raids gebraucht werden gut.
> 
> ...



Das klingt bald, als wäre jeder frisch 80er automatisch ein Noob. Ich glaube, die ursprüngliche Bedeutung dieses Wortes ist inzwischen vollständig verloren gegangen. Und wenn ich mir vorstelle, das jeder Lehrer und jeder Ausbilder, dem du das erstemal unter die Augen getreten bist, dich erstmal als Noob bezeichnet hätte .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bone91 (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> # In den beiden 10- und 25-Spieler-Instanzen des Kolosseums der Kreuzfahrer fällt ein neues Emblem des Triumphs.
> 
> 
> Gut. Eine menge embleme. Tolle sache, aber wieso gings in BC auch mit einer art vom Emblemen? Die preise fuer Emblemitems wurden einfach angepasst, bzw bessere Items teurer gemacht. Ist das nicht viel sinnvoller? Ein teures Auto kostet ja auch MEHR geld und nicht ploetzlich Kanadische Dollar...



Ich denke, das ist so, wie sies regeln sinnvoller, denn wenn du an BC Zeiten zurückdenkst musstest du einfach viel machen und nichts schwieriges.
Du hast als BT/SWP-Raider keinen richtigen "Vorteil" gehabt sondern konntest dir genau die gleichen Items kaufen - nur halt für mehr Spielzeit.


----------



## mendozino (19. Juni 2009)

Buerzel schrieb:


> Du vergleichst jetzt net wirklich nen Job mit nem Hobby?
> Gerade in nem Spiel will man doch machen, was man möchte, und net wieder in ne Gruppe geschoben werde, in die Klasse der Schlecht oder Mittelverdiener ^^



Und immer wieder dieser unsägliche Vergleich. Jedes Hobby benötigt Übung und ich kann auch nicht sagen, ich hab ne Gitarre gekauft, ich hab mir das Buch gekauft und warum kann ich jetzt nicht spielen wie Satriani?
Nenn es Übung, nenn es Aufwand oder Arbeit. In fast allen Lebensbereichen macht das den Meister und es macht auch die Motivation aus. Das Schlaraffenland ist nach ganz kurzer Zeit langweilig.


----------



## Poleander (19. Juni 2009)

ich verstehe nicht warum hier alle so auf der ausrüstung (=marken) rumreiten, wenn die erfolge doch auch im erfolgssystem dokumentiert werden. dies sollte für den virtuellen schwanzvergleich doch vollkommen ausreichen. die ausrüstung wird eh früher oder später wertlos. die erfolge könnt ihr aber noch rumzeigen, wenn ihr schon all euer Tx  equipment durch grüne drops vom ersten quest des nächsten addons ersetzt habt.


----------



## Annovella (19. Juni 2009)

100% Sign

Zum Einheitsbrei:
Es ist wirklich traurig, dass man mit fasst jeder Klasse die selbene Fähigkeiten hat. Magier und Priester können entwaffnen, Schamanen wurzeln und sheepen, Hexenmeister haben eine Fähigkeit wie Drachenodem. Krieger haben einen Raidbuff der den 5% Critbuff des Feraldruiden ähnelt.

So kann es echt nicht sein und weiter gehen.

Blizzard sollte lieber nur eine Marke einführen. Items des Levels 200 kosten z.B. 50 Marken, 219er 90 und 232er 150 Marken. So würde es sich lohnen jede Instanz und jeden Raid zu machen und dadurch, dass man ein Ziel hat, steigt auch die Motivation und Spielfreude.


----------



## luda (19. Juni 2009)

bestes beispiel:

You study for the test and get an A
Teacher feels pity for the retard kid and gives him an A just so he can go onto the next grade



> Magier und Priester können entwaffnen



Wer erzählt dir denn so nen Schwachsinn?


----------



## Annovella (19. Juni 2009)

luda schrieb:


> Wer erzählt dir denn so nen Schwachsinn?




Du spielst wohl kein PvP.


----------



## Darussios (19. Juni 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Du spielst wohl kein PvP.



Ich spiele PvP und habe nur mitgekriegt, dass Priester mit ihrem Fear entwaffnen können.
Aber Magier?
Bitte kläre mich auf ich hab es noch nie erlebt, dass mich ein Magier entwaffnet hat.


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Omfg...ja,... geh weg!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mensch, ja! Die nerven so und versauen uns unseren Spass

der Witz ist, die werden damit nicht aufhören^^ Weil die das nicht können



Bral schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe mir die ganzen Beiträge erstmal in Ruhe durchgelesen, wobei "in Ruhe" bei einigen dieser ähh... nennen wir sie mal "Ergüsse", nicht ganz stimmte aufgrund der Ignoranz der betreffenden Personen.
> 
> ...



ok, Tschüss und auf nie mehr wiedersehen^^
es gibt genug leute die das spiel spielen^^


----------



## luda (19. Juni 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Du spielst wohl kein PvP.



Doch als Mage sogar fast täglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

luda schrieb:


> bestes beispiel:
> 
> You study for the test and get an A
> Teacher feels pity for the retard kid and gives him an A just so he can go onto the next grade
> ...



Priester können mit geskilltem Psychischen Entsetzen sehr wohl entwaffnen:
"Ihr versetzt das Ziel 3 Sekunden lang in Angst und Schrecken, so dass es vor Furcht erzittert und 10 Sekunden lang all seine Waffen fallen lässt."

Und was hat Dein seltsames Beispiel mit all dem hier zu tun?


----------



## Undo (19. Juni 2009)

Mist .. dann kommt der Idemschop schon wieder nicht mit 3.2 ??
wäre doch super man könnte die ganzen marken kaufen...


----------



## aportec (19. Juni 2009)

RoA schrieb:


> was würde nitsche dazu sagen



Er würde wohl zuerst sagen, dass er "Nietzsche" geschrieben wird.  Wenn man schon so großspurig mit solchen Namen umherwirft, sollte man es wenigstens richtig tun. Btw, kA, ob das schon jemand korrigiert hat, muss erst noch weiterlesen....

Aber eins sei schonmal gesagt:
 Ist ja wunderherrlich, dass ihr alle, die ihr den TE kritisiert, so über allen matriellen Dingen steht. Ist auch klasse, dass ihr so das Sinnbild des perfekten Menschen (so ohne Neid etc.) darstellt und damit besser seid als der Rest der Welt. Trotzdem haben solche Dinges schon immer die Welt bestimmt, ob ihr das nun wahrhaben wollt oder nicht. Naja, im Endeffekt ist es nicht mehr als scheinheilig, was ihr da von euch gebt.......

Gibt halt genug Menschen, denen es spaß macht, sich solche Sachen zu erarbeiten und deren Spaß dann gemindert wird, wenn diese Dinge anderen Menschen dann hinterher geworfen werden. Wenn ihr nun meint, dass das Schwachsinn sei etc bla, was auch immer, dann hat man wohl nur noch nicht das richtige Beispiel auf euch angewandt (gibts ja überall, Sport, Job, Schule, Soziales Leben etc pp usw).
"Leiden" wird im Endeffekt die wow-ische Mittelschicht; die Casuals bekommen ihr Gear, die Pro's ihre Titel und Flugmounts....und der Mittelschichten-Raidler versinkt in der Masse der Gleichequipten und schafft es (evtl. auch nur knapp) nicht, sich durch Titel oder Mounts abzuheben. 
Schade ist das Ganze schon, egal was hier alle sagen.

*weiterles*


----------



## luda (19. Juni 2009)

Woolv schrieb:


> Priester können mit geskilltem Psychischen Entsetzen sehr wohl entwaffnen:
> "Ihr versetzt das Ziel 3 Sekunden lang in Angst und Schrecken, so dass es vor Furcht erzittert und 10 Sekunden lang all seine Waffen fallen lässt."
> 
> Und was hat Dein seltsames Beispiel mit all dem hier zu tun?



Der "Schwachsinn" war auf uns Magier bezogen. Tanks

Und das Beispiel solltest du dir 3x durchlesen und dann mit dem Casualvorgang Blizzards vergleichen. Sofern du den überhaupt verstehst.


----------



## Annovella (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich spiele PvP und habe nur mitgekriegt, dass Priester mit ihrem Fear entwaffnen können.
> Aber Magier?
> Bitte kläre mich auf ich hab es noch nie erlebt, dass mich ein Magier entwaffnet hat.



Feurige Rache:
"Zudem besteht eine Chance von 10%, dass bei gegen Euch geführten Nahkampf -oder Distanzangriffen die Haupthand -und Distanzwaffe des Angreifers entwaffnet wird."

...


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

aportec schrieb:


> Aber eins sei schonmal gesagt:
> Ist ja wunderherrlich, dass ihr alle, die ihr den TE kritisiert, so über allen matriellen Dingen steht. Ist auch klasse, dass ihr so das Sinnbild des perfekten Menschen (so ohne Neid etc.) darstellt und damit besser seid als der Rest der Welt. Trotzdem haben solche Dinges schon immer die Welt bestimmt, ob ihr das nun wahrhaben wollt oder nicht. Naja, im Endeffekt ist es nicht mehr als scheinheilig, was ihr da von euch gebt.......
> 
> Gibt halt genug Menschen, denen es spaß macht, sich solche Sachen zu erarbeiten und deren Spaß dann gemindert wird, wenn diese Dinge anderen Menschen dann hinterher geworfen werden. Wenn ihr nun meint, dass das Schwachsinn sei etc bla, was auch immer, dann hat man wohl nur noch nicht das richtige Beispiel auf euch angewandt (gibts ja überall, Sport, Job, Schule, Soziales Leben etc pp usw).



Aber es handelt sich eben nur um eine virtuelle Welt und noch dazu um ein Rollenspiel. Man darf den perfekten Menschen also durchaus in seiner Rolle in WOW (auch als andere Rasse) spielen. Dein Vergleich erklärt zwar das neidische Verhalten der Menschen, das sie ins Spiel hinübergerettet haben, aber kann es doch nicht billigen!


----------



## ikarus275 (19. Juni 2009)

Berndl schrieb:


> Der Thread Editor hat vollkommen Recht.
> 
> Fleiß und Skill sollte belohnt werden.
> 
> ...



Das wird aber auf die Live-Server so kommen. Von daher bist du wohl derjeniege, der sich einen Privat-Server suchen darf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ciao !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramana (19. Juni 2009)

/sign aportec
Ich bin ein Mittelschichtraider. Jedes eqiup soll meiner meinung nach auch erarbeitet werden. 

Aber wie ich lese sagen hier ja einige "Ich will auch den kompletten Content sehen".

Dann soll Blizzard alles noch für 5 mann machen und alle sind glücklich oder nicht? sie können die inis von innen sehen die Raider bekommen ihr gutes eqiup und heben sich von  den Casuals ab und die Hardcoreraider können sich ihre Titel und Mounts abholen.

Und wenn die Casuals gutes Eqiup wollen und Ulduar raiden wollen sollen sie erst Naxx gehen, da bekommen sie die nötige Erfahrung und das nötige Eqiup. 

Mfg Heildose Akkaron


----------



## Technocrat (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Interpretiere ich irgendentwas falsch?



Ja, so ziemlich alles. WoW ist ein Spiel, keine Arbeit, und man wird nicht nach Stunde bezahlt. Ganz im Gegenteil: man muß dafür bezahlen. Und deswegen sollte jeder die gleiche Chance auf Items haben, egal wie lange er spielt. Blizzard sieht das offensichtlich genau so.
Mein Tip an euch Progamer, Hardcorezocker und Dauerraider: seht WoW auch als Spiel, spielt nicht mehr als 2h pro Tag und ihr werdet mehr Spaß haben und euch weniger ungerecht behandelt fühlen. Wenn ihr wirklich Lohn für Arbeit wollt, arbeitet im RL.


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

luda schrieb:


> Der "Schwachsinn" war auf uns Magier bezogen. Tanks
> 
> Und das Beispiel solltest du dir 3x durchlesen und dann mit dem Casualvorgang Blizzards vergleichen. Sofern du den überhaupt verstehst.




Es ist wohl kaum Mitleid von Blizzard, den Casuals Equip nachzuwerfen, sondern hat andere Hintergedanken, die schon ausreichend erörtert wurden.
Daher hat dein Beispiel, wo immer Du es auch her hast, so gar nichts hier verloren.


----------



## Anduris (19. Juni 2009)

year FLAME THREAD!

is doch klar, warum neue Marken kommen.. 
DAMIT DIE LEUTE AUCH DIE NEUEN INIS RAIDEN UND NICHT EINFACH WIE IN BC NUR KARA MARKENRUNS MACHEN!!!
In BC haben doch fast alle nur kara, za, maggi und gruul geraidet mit ihren rnd raids. und warum?
damit sie sich von der insel das equip kaufen können --> BT inc.
SSC und TK wurden von den meisten ignoriert..


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ja, so ziemlich alles. WoW ist ein Spiel, keine Arbeit, und man wird nicht nach Stunde bezahlt. Ganz im Gegenteil: man muß dafür bezahlen. Und deswegen sollte jeder die gleiche Chance auf Items haben, egal wie lange er spielt. Blizzard sieht das offensichtlich genau so.
> Mein Tip an euch Progamer, Hardcorezocker und Dauerraider: seht WoW auch als Spiel, spielt nicht mehr als 2h pro Tag und ihr werdet mehr Spaß haben und euch weniger ungerecht behandelt fühlen. Wenn ihr wirklich Lohn für Arbeit wollt, arbeitet im RL.



das ist eben das problem
Die sind nur neidisch!! Ihre Eq-Geilheit geht weit über unsere Casual-Gamern hinaus!
Was glaubst du, warum die so laut wegen dem weinen?
Weil wir dann die gleichen chancen haben, auf super eq zu kommen, wie die!


----------



## Spellman (19. Juni 2009)

@aportec: Leider zählen bei den hier anwesenden Kritikern RL-Vergleiche nicht.. wahrscheinlich, weil sie mehr als zutreffend sind! ^^

Apropos RL-Vergleich:



> WoW ist ein Spiel, keine Arbeit, und man wird nicht nach Stunde bezahlt. Ganz im Gegenteil: man muß dafür bezahlen. Und deswegen sollte jeder die gleiche Chance auf Items haben, egal wie lange er spielt. Blizzard sieht das offensichtlich genau so.



Fitness-Studio musste auch bezahlen, wenn de aber nich hingehst und dich dann aufregst, warum de nich wie ein junger Arnold Schwarzenegger aussiehst.... make my day


----------



## luda (19. Juni 2009)

Woolv schrieb:


> Es ist wohl kaum Mitleid von Blizzard, den Casuals Equip nachzuwerfen, sondern hat andere Hintergedanken, die schon ausreichend erörtert wurden.
> Daher hat dein Beispiel, wo immer Du es auch her hast, so gar nichts hier verloren.



Sorry ich bin nicht so blöde und les mir bei einem schönen Nachmittag vorher 20 Seiten Shittalk durch, bevor ich meinen passenden noch dazu gebe. Von daher einfach mal schweigen.

Töö


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> das ist eben das problem
> Die sind nur neidisch!! Ihre Eq-Geilheit geht weit über unsere Casual-Gamern hinaus!
> Was glaubst du, warum die so laut wegen dem weinen?
> Weil wir dann die gleichen chancen haben, auf super eq zu kommen, wie die!



Thumbs Up!

Und nicht nur dass, fieserweise haben die Casuals dann auch noch Spass dabei!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natural62 (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> /Disclaimer
> Mir ist bewusst, dass es Vorlaeufige Patchdetails sind, aber auch diese sollten kritisch besprochen werden. Das hier soll kein Flame thread werden, also aeussert euch bitte sachlich zum thema. Ich habe viele meinungen dazu bereits gelesen und moechte mit diesem post zwar meinen unmut ausdruecken, aber dennoch sachlich argumentieren. Alle Ein-Satz-Posts bitte ich, in andere Flamethreads eurer wahl zu posten. Danke.
> /Disclaimer off
> 
> ...



Ich möchte mich nur direkt auf den Te beziehen, da ich keine Lust habe 19 Seiten durchzulesen.

Zuallererst: Ich bin Casual, wobei ich Casual nicht gleichbedeutend mit schlecht oder noob sehe, so wie Einige andere es sich schon im Kopf eingeprägt haben. Dass ich nicht Ulduar 25 Hardmodes raide liegt daran, dass ich nicht soviel Zeit in dieses Spiel investieren möchte. Würde ich nur Wow als Hobby haben würde ich vom Können her auch Ulduar 25 gehen können. Habe ich aber nicht und das ist auch gut. Ich raide im Moment Naxx 10er, Obsi 10er und Emalon/Archa 10er. Ich würde auch gerne Ulduar gehen, aber das lässt meine Zeit nicht zu. Denen die viel spielen gönne ich es aber und interessiere mich auch dafür. Zum Beispiel höre ich gerne den Buffedcast wenn es um Boss-Taktiken geht usw. Ich selber kann im Moment nicht rein und das ist ok. Der Content ist im Moment den Vielspielern vorenthalten.

Fakt ist aber ich möchte es sehen. Und genau deswegen freue ich mich über die Patchnotes. Der Grundgedanke bei den Emlbemänderungen ist doch eig. dass man sich als Casual Ulduar-Rdy machen kann und dieser Content für einen geöffnet wird. Es war schon immer so dass gleichzeitig neuer Content nachgereicht wird. Vielspieler gehen nun ins Colosseum und holen sich da das beste Eq. Dies ist mir dann wieder vorenthalten und das toleriere ich. Die Wahl liegt bei mir.

Ob es nun sinnvoll ist gleich die Items für Embleme der Eroberung rauszuhauen oder ob man zuerst die Embleme der Ehre zugänglicher machen sollte kann man diskutieren. Dadurch dass es nun die Embleme der Eroberung sind wird auch Spielern, die nicht so in der Materie stecken und vllt nicht soviel "Skill" haben ermöglicht den neuen Content zu sehen. Durch besseres Equip ist mehr Spielraum für Fehler. Warum denn nicht? So wird auch verhindert, dass die Schere zwischen Casual und Vielspielern größer wird. Mit dem neuen Patch wird von den großen Gilden das Kolosseum gefarmt. Ulduar wird immer unbedeutender. Wenn es diese Änderung nicht geben würde, würden Casuals weiterhin Naxx 10er/25er event. Ulduar 10er spielen. Ulduar 25 wäre uninteressant, bzw. für Casuals nicht spielbar.

Ich denke es muss ein Umdenken der Community stattfinden. Man muss sich fragen was ist mir wirklich wichtig? Will ich möglichst als einer der Ersten neuen Content druchspielen? Möchte ich das bestmögliche Equip haben und spiele deswegen Endcontent? Oder möchte ich einfach alles mal sehen egal wann und lasse es eher gemütlich angehen? Dabei sei gesagt: Die die neuen Content wollen bekommen ihn. Sie sind durch Ulduar 25 gut equippet um den neuen Content anzugehen. Und wenn sie nun einen 20k Crit aufm Screen sehen ist der Hintergedanke dabei, dass es sie einfach im Content weiterbringt. Für sie ist das Eq Mittel zum Zweck. Außerdem werden sie sich weiterhin durch das beste Equip von den Casuals abheben können. Wenigspielern wird es nun auch möglich sein neuen Content zu erleben, zwar auf einer anderen Ebene, aber wenn man mehr wollte könnte man ja auch einfach mehr Zeit investieren. Jeder wie er mag. Und die die nur fürs Equip spielen? Die bleiben auf der Strecke, aber das ist nichts neues. Seit Bc werden immer wieder Resets durchgeführt. Wer das nicht mag, der sollte gehen. Aber auch diese Spieler haben ja die Möglichkeit durch den neuen Content an besseres Equip zu kommen als es für Embleme der Eroberung erhältlich ist. Wer dies als Arbeit ansieht, der hat selber Schuld. Das ist nicht das Problem von Blizzard und nicht das Problem von den Casuals. Ein Spiel sollte Spaß machen und keine Arbeit sein. Wie gesagt fang an umzudenken und fragt euch was ihr wollt und erwartet von Wow.

Allgemein wünsche ich mir mehr Toleranz in der gesamten Community. Vielraider die Ulduar nun fast clear haben und sich auf neuen Content freuen, gleichzeitig aber den Casuals gönnen dass auch sie neuen Content erleben dürfen ohne ihre Spielphilosophie ändern zu müssen. Casuals die sich freuen voran zu kommen den Vielraidern aber auch gönnen dass einzig ihnen neuer Content vorenthalten ist. (Ich freue mich schon auf die neuen Bossfights und Firstkillnews, gönne es denen die es schaffen und bringe ihnen dafür auch großen Respekt entgegen.) Leider scheint das in Wow nicht möglich, wohl auch aufgrund der großen Anzahl an Spielern. Es gibt ständige Diskussionen über Klassenbalance, PvP, PvE und das immer und überall. Und ich denke auch dass das ok und wichtig ist, solange sie einigermaßen sachlich geführt werden. Jeder hat natürlich das Recht dazu seine Meinung sachlich zu äußern. Das ist denke ich auch von Blizzard gewollt, sonst würde es keine offiziellen Foren geben. Und ich denke auch, dass es sehr wichtig ist damit Wow ein Spiel wird/bleibt, welches Spaß macht und möglichst viele Spieler anspricht.

Ich hoffe dieser Post kommt so sachlich rüber wie er gemeint ist und niemand fühlt sich zu sehr auf den Schlips getreten. Sachliche Antworten sind erwünscht.

Lg


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

luda schrieb:


> Sorry ich bin nicht so blöde und les mir bei einem schönen Nachmittag vorher 20 Seiten Shittalk durch, bevor ich meinen passenden noch dazu gebe. Von daher einfach mal schweigen.
> 
> Töö



Nun ja, das kannst du ja erst beurteilen, nachdem Du es gelesen hast. Also doch wieder blöd etwas zu schreiben, ohne die Vorgeschichte zu kennen. Und wenn der Nachmittag so schön ist, na dann geh' doch einfach raus.


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> @aportec: Leider zählen bei den hier anwesenden Kritikern RL-Vergleiche nicht.. wahrscheinlich, weil sie mehr als zutreffend sind! ^^
> 
> Apropos RL-Vergleich:
> 
> ...



sry, aber dein vergleich ist einfach nur lächerlich und dumm
oder stehst du auf Apfel-Birne vergleich?
Du kannst nicht von heute auf morgen ein muskelprotz werden
hingegen in 2 stunden 100marken sammeln (ist übetrieben, ich weiss!! muss aber sein, damit dus raffst) und sich von grünschnabel zu epixxxxboy verbessern -.-



Woolv schrieb:


> Thumbs Up!
> 
> Und nicht nur dass, fieserweise haben die Casuals dann auch noch Spass dabei!
> 
> ...



Gott, es ist einfach nicht auszuhalten, wie Neidisch die sind
Die gebens nicht mal zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Woolv schrieb:


> Und wenn der Nachmittag so schön ist, na dann geh' doch einfach raus.



*lieb guck*
duuuu, bei uns regnets aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (19. Juni 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass Schurken nun Äxte tragen können, haben mich dazu bewegt nicht wieder mit WoW anzufangen.
> So etwas lächerliches habe Ich noch nie gelesen. Demnächst kann dann wohl jede Klasse alles tragen. Von Magiern mit Zweihandschwertern bis hin zu Kriegern mit Zauberstäbchen.



Ahja, und die Wurfäxte, die Schurken schon seit ewiger Zeit tragen können, verhindern vom Prinzip dass Schurken nun auch Äxte in der Hand behalten dürfen, anstatt sie immer nur weg zu werfen?
Bei soviel geballter Argumentation muss ich kapitulieren, ehrlich...


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

Dann darfst Du gerne weiter im Forum bleiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (19. Juni 2009)

Juhu, wieder ein Thread in dem Meinungen härter aufeinander prallen als Atome in einem Teilchenbeschleuniger (eventuell physikalisch nicht korrekt..).

Interesanterweisse stelle ich wieder einmal fest, das der Eingangspost sowie die Meinungen der meisten Raider sachlich dargestellt werden, wobei die Gegenpartei wie so oft nicht's weiter kann als aggresiv zu flamen.

Namecalling hin oder her, aber was "Heydu" da von sich gibt klingt so, als müsstest du den Account kündigen wenn Herrn Pfeiffers aktuelle Forderungen durchgesetzt würden. Du bist offenbar nicht in der Lage sachlich zu diskutieren, sondern hörst dich an als hätte dir jemand den Lutscher geklaut.

Du hast nicht EIN Gegenargument gebracht sondern nur so Sinnfreie Sätze wie "Die sind nur neidisch die Raider" und "die sollen gehen die Raider" von dir gegeben. Glaubst du ernshaft das dich in einer sachlichen Diskussion irgendwer ernst nimmt?

Als passendes Gegenbeispiel find ich die Postings von "Segojan" echt klasse. Er ist anderer Meinung UND er ist in der Lage das auch sachlich darzulegen ohne die verbale Keule auszupacken.

Die Sahnehaube setzt dann wieder mal die bekennende PvP Fraktion die sich wie immer nicht zu schade ist einen Anti-Kommentar in einem eindeutig PvE orientierten Thema abzugeben. Hauptsache die tägliche Flame-Quote erfüllt.

Ich persönlich finde die Änderungen auf den ersten Blick nicht ganz so dramatisch, obwohl ich persönlich eine andere Lösung vorgezogen hätte.
Die meisten Spieler werden feststellen, daß mit den Markenitems iLVL226 nicht autopmatisch der Skill dazukommt, und das vermutliche Ergebniss werden einfach höhrere Forderungen der DPS/Leben/ZM sein, die diese Spieler dann zu meist ohnehin nicht erfüllen werden.

Dann geht zwar wieder da Gejammer los: "Ich such seit 3 Wochen ne Gruppe für Ulduar25 und werd nicht mitgenommen obwohl ich 2xT8.5 hab und das ganze Markenzeug. Warum fahr ich nur 2k DPS???", aber daran hat man sich ja mittlerweile ohnehin gewöhnt.

Ja, das klingt jetzt eventuell etwas provokativ, aber spiegelt den aktuellen Zustand wieder. Es wird IMMER zwei Lager mit geteilten Meinungen geben, aber wie so oft macht der Ton die Musik.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Draki/Jaba (19. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> das ist eben das problem
> Die sind nur neidisch!! Ihre Eq-Geilheit geht weit über unsere Casual-Gamern hinaus!
> Was glaubst du, warum die so laut wegen dem weinen?
> Weil wir dann die gleichen chancen haben, auf super eq zu kommen, wie die!



Sehen wir mal wie es aktuell ist:

einige Raidgilden kommen tierisch gut voran in Ulduar. Das ist natürlich mit großem zeitaufwand verbunden, wobei ich 3 Raidtage á 4 Stunden jetzt mal als aufwendig bezeichne. da gibts maßenhaft tollen neuen Loot für diese Leute.

Die Leute, die nur weniger spielen (können oder wollen), haben dementsprechend kaum bis keine Kills in Ulduar zu verzeichnen und dementsprechend keinen Loot.

Jetzt die Frage:

Wer hat an der Stelle einen Grund neidisch zu sein?

Du verwechselst hier den Begriff "Neid" mit "Mißgunst".


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Sehen wir mal wie es aktuell ist:
> 
> einige Raidgilden kommen tierisch gut voran in Ulduar. Das ist natürlich mit großem zeitaufwand verbunden, wobei ich 3 Raidtage á 4 Stunden jetzt mal als aufwendig bezeichne. da gibts maßenhaft tollen neuen Loot für diese Leute.
> 
> ...



also sry
das geht mir an meinem goldenen Popo vorbei, wie weit ihr mit Ulduar seid und wieviele bosse down sind, interessiert mich nicht und hats auch nie und wirds auch nie.
Tatsache ist, wenn euch raiden spass macht (was es anscheinend nicht tut, sonst würdet ihr nicht so laut weinen) dann könnt ihr immer noch spasshalber in Ulduar gehen und clearmachen! 
Wenn es euch spass macht!
*TUTS ABER NICHT* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaupause (19. Juni 2009)

einfach die schlechtequipten mit den schlechtequipten die heros machen lassen. und sich nicht zum ziehen missbrauchen lassen, dann regelt sich das auch schon. wennsch merke, dass ich als tank mehr schaden mache als jeder andere in der gruppe dann wird halt geleaved, was solls. 
da werden die jetzt schon gut equipten die marken sicherlich 4mal schneller kriegen, wie die mäßig equipten , was dazu führt, dass der t9 content eher erschlossen werden kann.

und nein diese einstellung scheint mir nicht egoistisch, warum soll man, wenn man auf der überholspur fahren kann, auf der bremsspur bleiben.


----------



## big_jason (19. Juni 2009)

wow ist für alle... nicht nur für euch hartz4 24/7 spieler...

danke.. jetzt geh wieder in deine ecke und wein dich drüber aus das spieler die keinen skill haben auch gute items haben...


klar nervt das... ich bin auch genervt wenn ich schnell ne hero machen will und wir ständing wipen weil irgendwelche lowköpfe ihre klasse nicht raffen...

aber ich bin nicht wie die meisten und leave dann einfach die grp... ist das asozialste was man machen  kann... wenn man schon leaved dann sollte der ganze versuch abgebrochen werden...


also finde dich damit ab und fertig... oder spiel irgendwelche singleplayer rpgs... da biste THE-ONE-AND-ONLY!


just my 2cents


----------



## Mondgras (19. Juni 2009)

@TE
Du vergißt ein wesentliches Detail: mehr als die Hälfte aller WoW-Spieler gehören keiner Raid-Gilde an, und die Itemschere klappt mit jedem Inhaltspatch zugunsten der Raider weiter auseinander. Um das Spiel für die vielen 5-mann-kumpelsgilden interessant zu halten tut Blizz mit 3.2 genau das Richtige: Marken für besseres Equip. Der Zeitaufwand hierfür ist sicher höher als regelmäßige Naxx-Runs, also verstehe ich hier das Geweine überhaupt nicht. Es klingt eher wie: "Ich hab ne tolle Raidgilde und ihr 5er Noobs habt kein Recht auf besseres. Meins soll aber mit jedem Patch besser und toller werden."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (19. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> also sry
> das geht mir an meinem goldenen Popo vorbei, wie weit ihr mit Ulduar seid und wieviele bosse down sind, interessiert mich nicht und hats auch nie und wirds auch nie.
> Tatsache ist, wenn euch raiden spass macht (was es anscheinend nicht tut, sonst würdet ihr nicht so laut weinen) dann könnt ihr immer noch spasshalber in Ulduar gehen und clearmachen! Wenn es euch spass macht!/size]
> TUTS ABER NICHT
> ...



ich kann mir nicht helfen, du bist ehct eine Pfeife!
Du kannst in keinster Weise meine Spielgewohnheiten beurteilen und was oder ob es mir Spaß macht.

Und ich habe auch keinesweges hier im Forum rumgewhined, im Gegenteil, sogar ansatzweise die Änderung befürwortet.
Aber ein Vorposter hatte schon recht, dich kann man unmöglich ernst nehmen. Alles was du hier von dir gibst ist einfach nur nonsens.


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

blaupause schrieb:


> einfach die schlechtequipten mit den schlechtequipten die heros machen lassen. und sich nicht zum ziehen missbrauchen lassen, dann regelt sich das auch schon. wennsch merke, dass ich als tank mehr schaden mache als jeder andere in der gruppe dann wird halt geleaved, was solls.
> da werden die jetzt schon gut equipten die marken sicherlich 4mal schneller kriegen, wie die mäßig equipten , was dazu führt, dass der t9 content eher erschlossen werden kann.
> 
> und nein diese einstellung scheint mir nicht egoistisch, warum soll man, wenn man auf der überholspur fahren kann, auf der bremsspur bleiben.



Schlechtequipt heisst ja zum Glück nicht auch schlecht gespielt. Und natürlich kannst und sollst Du mit Gleichgesinnten auf der Überholspur sein bzw. bleiben. Es geht ja nur darum, dass einige eben langsamer machen, deshalb aber nicht unbedingt schlechtere Spieler sind und auch bestimmte Items nicht bekommen sollen.


----------



## Rußler (19. Juni 2009)

@ BLIZZ : orientiert euch doch mal ein bisschen an der Zeit gegen Ende von BC(vor den 30% nerfs) - damals war alles perfekt.

Content für Casuals  - Kara, Gruul, Maggi + einer Menge Hero Inis.


Content für gute Spieler - SSC, FDS, ZA - für eine coordinierte Raidgruppe anspruchsvoll, aber doch machbar.


Content für sehr gute Spieler - MH, BT - weitaus anspruchsvoller als der t5 Content, aber mit ein bisschen Aufwand waren auch diese Raids zu schaffen.


Content für Progamer - SWP - enorm schwer und nur für die Besten der Besten gemacht. Mit Lvl 80 immernoch anspruchsvoller als Obsi und Kammer zusammen.

Sagt mal warum bekommt ihr sowas nicht mehr gebacken, und liefert immer mehr "Käse" mit jedem neuen Patch bei den Spielern ab?

Führt wieder eine Heromarke ein, die Bei allen hero sowie Raidbossen dropped, und löscht die T-Sets aus dem Angebot der Markenhändler.

200 Marken für ne gute Waffe - 150 für ein Rüstungsteil - 50 Marken für ne Götze, nen Buchband etc.

Und dann noch dieses total Sinnlose Achievement System, dass jegliches Feeling beim Kill eines Bosses nimmt, und einem dass Gefühl gibt jemand schaut bei

den raids zu...und dann noch Erfolge für dass Lieben von Hühnern, Fröschen und anderem Ungeziefer...hab ja sonst nichts besseres zu tun...Es macht WoW  zu nem Spiel mit Highscores und lässt jegliche Roleplay Inhalte verblassen..

Das einzige was mich persöhnlich noch an WoW bindet sind die dort entstandenen Freundschaften....sonst eig. nichts..

Naja wenn 90% der Spieler sich die BC bzw Pre BC Zeit zurückwünschen habt ihr was falsch geamcht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BonbonAusWurst (19. Juni 2009)

@natural62 stimme dir zu.

Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema ist, dass Blizzard fast alles richtig macht, einfach weil es für viele Spieler die einzige Möglichkeit ist Ulduar etc überhaupt zu sehen.
Denn es ist leider nicht mehr möglich anders nach zu ziehen, denn ohne Uldua-gear kein raid also auch kein Fortschritt.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass hier viele von Geld-Gier seitens Blizzard reden. Ich muss allen recht geben nur würde ich es anders nennen.
Denn Blizzard ist ein wirtschaftliches Unternehmen, das sein Geld verdienen muss und seine Spiele nicht veröffenlicht, um irgendwem einen Gefallen zu tun.
Ihre Rechnung ist also immer: "Lieber gehen 20, wenn dafür 22 kommen"

Gruß


----------



## ReWahn (19. Juni 2009)

wird das so umgesetzt, /quit.

meine meinung...
das ehre/heldentum/eroberungsembemsystem war im gegensatz zu dem aus bc gerecht und brachte jedem das loot, das er eben verdiente.
mit dieser änderung jeden gimp, der naxx 10 und heros abfarmt auf 25-mann-ulduar-itemlvl zu pushen ist wieder ein derber schritt zurück.


----------



## ThEDiciple (19. Juni 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Hehe der war gut^^
> 
> Zum Thema: Stimme dem TE au zu! Blizzard will einfach wieder mehr leute haben die WoW bezahlen ergo lassen sie jeden noch so großen noob sobalt er 80 is sich T8+ kaufen -.-.



2 Set items von 5 , damit kannste noch keine bäume ausreißen zumal beide set items zusammen 116 marken benötigen die haste auch net mal eben so an einem tag wenn du gelegenheitsspieler bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und wie schon "Nighttauren_Dun" gesagt hat: Halbe stunde nach 80er lvl up schreien schon leute nach ulduar clearrun.... am besten noch hero -.-.



schwachsinn hoch 10 dieses argument selbst wenn es bewusst überzogen argumentiert ist. ergo brauchste zZ für ulduar ready equipt  auch nur max. 1-2 wochen je nach dropp glück und zeit die du reinsteckst. Wird auch nach 3.2 nicht wirklich schneller gehn. 



> Ich finde die, die hart dafür arbeiten und sich mit rnd raids versuchen durschzuschalgen sollten belohnt werden, nicht jeder noob der mit frisch 80 ulduar geht O.o!



Solang du eine feste Raidgilde hast wird dir das wohl net passieren das "noob" xy daher kommt und dir ein item wegnimmt. Und als Raider sind deine 226er Items immer noch besser als die Herstellungs/Marken Items vergleich die items einfach mal mit gedroppten Items aus Ulduar 25.


Wie gesagt über die umsetzung kann man streiten, aber Raider werden hier kein nachteil haben, wer Random raidet kanns wohl auch egal sein ob spieler xy erst 2 wochen 80 ist und sich sein equipt durch hero inzen beschaft hat oder schon seid monaten 80 ist und sich sein equipt lange erspielt hat. Solang die leistung stimmt (trotz nerfs hier und da ist Ulduar immer noch anspruchsvoll) kanns einem scheiß egal sein es sei denn man gehört zu der gruppe neider.

Ich persönlich bin jetzt nicht der 24/7 raider, bin aber auch seid 2005 dabei und hab seid dem jede Raid inni gesehen, und erfolgreich geraidet und klar hab ichs mir immer lange und hart erspielt. Nur mir wird hier ja nix genommen. Wer den virtuellen "ich bin besser als du" braucht hat meiner meinung eh irgentwie was verpasst oder im RL defizite die er hier im spiel ausleben will . Getreu dem motto ich bin der beste , schaut mich an.


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> (1) ich kann mir nicht helfen, du bist ehct eine Pfeife!
> (2)Du kannst in keinster Weise meine Spielgewohnheiten beurteilen und was oder ob es mir Spaß macht.
> 
> (3)Und ich habe auch keinesweges hier im Forum rumgewhined, im Gegenteil, sogar ansatzweise die Änderung befürwortet.
> (4)Aber ein Vorposter hatte schon recht, dich kann man unmöglich ernst nehmen. Alles was du hier von dir gibst ist einfach nur nonsens.



(1) 99% gehen immer von sich selbst aus
(2) wann hab ich das jemals? Wer rumweint, nicht mehr spielen zu wollen, nur weil alle gleichberechtig werden, ist neidisch
(3) Hab ich das gesagt? Nein, ich habs verallgemeint. Scheinbar fühlst du dich angesprochen, sonst lässt du son Bullshit wie (4) nicht raus...

l2b fair


----------



## imbaaapala (19. Juni 2009)

An alle Leute die hier etwas konstruktives zum Thema beigetragen haben: IHR MÜSST DAS INS OFFIZIELLE BLIZZARDFORUM POSTEN, HIER NÜTZT ES NICHT VIEL!
Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit und alle nicht-Flamer: Gute Beiträge!


----------



## Kafka (19. Juni 2009)

Öhm, WoW ist und bleibt nur ein Spiel. Wenn es wegen änderungen keinen Spass mehr macht spielt halt was anderes xD


----------



## Mobmap (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Ein teures Auto kostet ja auch MEHR geld und nicht ploetzlich Kanadische Dollar...


make my day^^


----------



## ThEDiciple (19. Juni 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> wird das so umgesetzt, /quit.
> 
> meine meinung...
> das ehre/heldentum/eroberungsembemsystem war im gegensatz zu dem aus bc gerecht und brachte jedem das loot, das er eben verdiente.
> mit dieser änderung jeden gimp, der naxx 10 und heros abfarmt auf 25-mann-ulduar-itemlvl zu pushen ist wieder ein derber schritt zurück.


wieso? tut man dir damit irgentwo weh. Nimmt man dir deswegen etwas? nein

klar man selber und so hab ichs auch erst gesehn findet es irgentwie unfair wenn man selber alles hart erkämpft hat und nun neu 80er in 1-2 wochen fast voll mit 226er items equipt sind. Nur interessiert mich das nicht wirklich in einer festen Raidgilde. Denn ich werde weiter machen wie bisher, zumal die items mal abgsehn vom Tset eh im dropp deutlich besser besetzt sind als für marken


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> An alle Leute die hier etwas konstruktives zum Thema beigetragen haben: IHR MÜSST DAS INS OFFIZIELLE BLIZZARDFORUM POSTEN, HIER NÜTZT ES NICHT VIEL!
> Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit und alle nicht-Flamer: Gute Beiträge!



deine sig hat mich für 2sek mit unglaubliche freude erfüllt, weil ich dachte, Damokles wär zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt bin ich nochmehr enttäuscht :'(


----------



## Woolv (19. Juni 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> wird das so umgesetzt, /quit.
> 
> meine meinung...
> das ehre/heldentum/eroberungsembemsystem war im gegensatz zu dem aus bc gerecht und brachte jedem das loot, das er eben verdiente.
> mit dieser änderung jeden gimp, der naxx 10 und heros abfarmt auf 25-mann-ulduar-itemlvl zu pushen ist wieder ein derber schritt zurück.



Warum sind Leute Gimps, wenn sie eine Instanz abfarmen?

Ich raide mit Leuten, mit denen es mir Spass macht, zusammen zu spielen. Bei manchen Leuten habe ich den Eindruck, da stehen zehn oder 25 Leute, alle auf den Boss fixiert, ohne Blick auf den Spieler neben sich und nicken dann gönnerhaft mit dem Kopf, wenn der Boss liegt. Und alle haben noch den bitteren Geschmack im Mund, denn der Boss hätte auch einen halbe Woche früher liegen können.

Wenn das wirklich so ist, dann ist mir klar, warum alle anderen Gimps sind, die die Items nicht verdient haben.


----------



## Lokibu (19. Juni 2009)

OT: Ja Damokles habe ich ja ewig nicht mehr gelesen. Ist er komplett weg?


----------



## fabdiem (19. Juni 2009)

leutchen in wow kommt es doch nicht auf die items an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es kommt auf den spass beim wipen im raid an, weil zu viele kleine gimps mit marken items
meinen sie könnten jetzt raiden


----------



## Kleiderschrank (19. Juni 2009)

Boa ich hab hier viele gelesen die das alles in ORDNUNG finden was mit WoW passiert, das spiel wird zu einem Kinderleichten dreck umgebaut, nur leider merken das wenige.


----------



## Drossomar (19. Juni 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> Boa ich hab hier viele gelesen die das alles in ORDNUNG finden was mit WoW passiert, das spiel wird zu einem Kinderleichten dreck umgebaut, nur leider merken das wenige.



Du ziehst doch auch keine Konsequenz aus deiner Meinung.

Bei allen Leuten die in den letzten 3 Jahren schrieben dass jetzt das Fass voll wäre und sie aufhören würden und die immer noch da sind nimmt das ja auch keiner mehr ernst.
Entweder ist das Spiel so schlecht dass man es nicht mehr spielen kann/will oder auch nicht.


----------



## KrachbummEnte (19. Juni 2009)

Der ganze Thread ist der pure Wahnsinn, nachdem ich mich nu durch die ganzenSeiten gequält habt. *lacht*

Spielt oder spielt nicht... fertig aus.

Btw mein erster Beitrag überhaupt.

In diesem Sinne.    /close


----------



## Kief (19. Juni 2009)

Das tolle an der Geschichte ist ja das Blizzard anscheinend die Spieler wieder in die HC-Instanzen zu locken.. .
Aber wie sollen die Spieler daran Spaß haben wenn sie ihre Gruppe voll haben und dann in die Instanz wollen und sie sehen: "Zusätzliche instanzen können nicht gestartet werden, bitte versuchen sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut" 

Ich kann das echt nicht nach vollziehen.. .


Im Großen und Ganzen gebe ich den Thread ersteller Recht aber ich würde mir wünschen das unter den Patchnotes stehen würde: 

"Ach BTW, wir haben heute 30 neue Server gekauft damit ihr besser spielen könnt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

KrachbummEnte schrieb:


> Der ganze Thread ist der pure Wahnsinn, nachdem ich mich nu durch die ganzenSeiten gequält habt. *lacht*
> 
> Spielt oder spielt nicht... fertig aus.
> 
> ...



dein erster beitrag, aber nicht gerade sinnvoll x)

weiterhin, SUPER Änderungen!!


----------



## DarkSaph (19. Juni 2009)

Den Höhepunkt hatte WoW meiner Meinung nach zu 2.4. Es gab Content für jedermann, Casuals konnten Heros, Karazhan, Gruul und Magtheridon. Wer über den Casualcontent hinauswollte, konnte das dank der großen Auswahl an Markenitems tun. Man war als Spieler nicht mehr ganz so auf eine Gilde angewiesen, um Zeug zu sammeln um in die Hardcore-Gilden zu kommen, wenn man es denn wollte. Und wenn man sich anstrengte, lag Sunwell durchaus im Bereich des greifbaren. Meine damalige Gilde hatte sich Anfang 08 gegründet und hatte sich seit der Gründung bis in den T6-Content hochgeraidet und löste sich dann aufgrund von Spielerschwund zu WotLK auf.
Auch die Klassenbalance war zu 2.4 sehr nett. Jede Klasse hatte ihre Darseinsberechtigung. Man musste ein gutes Lineup haben und die spezielle Gruppenzusammenstellung, die damals noch aktiv war, verlieh dem ganzen Raiden eine zusätzliche angenehme Note, da man die Gruppen so zusammenstellen musste, dass sie sich möglichst gut ergänzten. 

Bei Wrath of the Lich King sehe ich vor allem zwei Probleme: Zu wenig Content zum Erscheinungstermin und Vereinheitlichung der Klassen in Verbindung mit dem Wegfall des Gruppensystems. Ulduar hätte gleich zum Start des AddOns dabei sein müssen. Zum Start von BC hatte man einen Einstiegscontent in Form von Kara und Gruul, sowie den etwas schwereren, aber trotzdem im Einstiegscontent angesiedelten Magtheridon. Dann hatte man noch SSC und FDS für die Raider als Forstgeschrittenen Content. Nach ein paar Monaten, in denen die meisten noch mit FDS und SSC zu tun hatten kam BT, welcher nochmal eine zusätzliche Herausforderung war. 

Außerdem war der WotLK Content zu leicht. Allerdings nicht im Sinne der Bosstaktiken, denn die fallen in Ulduar teilweise anspruchsvoller als die meisnten BC-Encounter aus, sondern ehr im Sinne von anderen Dingen wie Schaden, HP des Raids usw. Allgemein ist der Schaden, der vom Raid erlitten wird zu gering im Vergleich zu den recht hohen HP-Zahlen der Spieler. Ulduar wie es erschienen ist, war meines Erachtens genau richtig, doch leider wurde an den falschen Stellen generft. Anspruchsvolle Dinge wie der Koller des Dekonstruktors zB wurden viel zu stark entschärft. 

Dass für jeden Raid verschiedene Marken zu erhalten sind finde ich nicht so toll, aber auch nicht größer störend. Dass mit 3.2 alles zu Eroberung wird, ist an sich nicht schlecht, allerdings ist der Pool an Items zu klein und man kann sich für Eroberung T8,5 kaufen. Sets sollten meiner Meinung nach nur für Raider zugänglich sein. 

Dass Blizz keinen Content für vielleicht 5% aller Spieler designen will, wie es mit Old Naxx und Sunwell der Fall war ist für mich verständlich. Aber es sollte schon ein gewisser Einsatz für Raids gezeigt werden, der aktuell erst ab den Watchern in Ulduar nötig ist. Für die oberen 5% sind ja immernoch Hardmodes da.


----------



## marsv (19. Juni 2009)

sinnvoller als dein geistloser abfall

btw anderen vorwerfen dass sie zuviel spielen und keine freunde haben aber selbst mit 4 80ern posen, ist das nicht bissl selfowned?

naja wayne bin raus hier hf


----------



## KrachbummEnte (19. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> dein erster beitrag, aber nicht gerade sinnvoll x)
> 
> weiterhin, SUPER Änderungen!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sei nicht so hart zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (19. Juni 2009)

Ob das so umgesetzt wird ist fraglich. Da aber die meisten Spieler unter 18 sind, darf man davon ausgehen dass das mit den Marken wohl so kommt.
Blizzard hat einfach ihr Hirn auf ihrem Nachttisch liegen lassen und genau das ist jetzt das, was wir haben. Ein ungenießbarer Salat.
Aber 3 Marken? Warum nicht gleich 10 Marken? Oder noch besser: Für jedes Level unterschiedliche Marken, damit man auch mit Level 1 Episch rumrennen kann, damit sich toll und imba fühlt.
Ich weiß ja nicht, aber das BC System war da um einiges balancierter. Klar konnte man damals T5 Zeugs für Marken kaufen, aber die Preise waren auch nicht ohne^^
Das gleiche System sollte man auch hier wieder einführen. Nicht großartig rumpfuschen so wie es Blizz derzeit tut, sondern einfach eine Einheit und gut is. Dann regt sich auch keiner auf.
Oder man belässt das derzeitge System einfach. Würden diese Änderungen nicht im Patchlog stehen, dann würden solche Threads hier garnicht erst entstanden worden sein.
Ich mein, wenn es 90% Casual Spieler sind, müsste ja theoretischer weise nur 1 Thread hier sein? Aber wieso sind es weltweit in unterschiedlichen Foren mehr als genug Threads über dieses Thema? Denn wie viele sagen, regen sich nur die Progamer auf. Aber bei dem leichten Content kann man von Progamern nicht mehr reden. Leute die SW damals geraidet haben, DAS waren Progamer.
Ensidia is ja auch nur nen überbleibsel von damals. Die meisten sind sonst wo verschwunden. Die ersten die Archimonde gelegt haben sind auch irgendwo untergegangen. Ich sags ma so aus Casual sicht:
Als Casual Gamer hat man nur von SW, BT oder sowas geträumt, man konnte aber darauf hinarbeiten, auch wenn es länger dauerte. Aber dennoch hatte man die Möglichkeit es irgendwann zu sehen. Man reift mit seinen Taten. Aber in Wotlk braucht es keinen Skill mehr, es braucht auch keine großartigen Taten mehr um irgendwas zu erreichen. Man muss nur VIEL Zeit investieren für irgendeinen Blödsinn der nicht weiter relervant ist, wie z.B. die Achievements. Epic Fail an dieser Stelle.
Das mit den Marken is das Gleiche. Ich kanns ja verstehen das man was für die Casuals tun will, aber zu viel ist zu viel. Wenn jeder Depp mit Epics rumrennt, dann is Epic nicht mehr Epic sondern für mich Grün und Blau. Nix mehr Violett. Also eine Inflation der Items. Items wären dann total unwichtig, das gesamte Grundprinzip von WoW ist also dahin. Man braucht nur noch eine einzige Inze gehen um sich Item XY für XY Marken zu holen, ohne dabei den anderen Content zu besuchen, denn laut diesen Patchnotes wäre ja Naxxramas usw. absolut freiwillig und nicht mehr von nöten. Einige werden jetz sagen, Oh man, ja muss ich dahin gehen um das und dies zu bekommen? Ja! Zu Bc und Classic Zeiten war das nunmal der Fall und jeder hat damit leben können, keiner hat gemeckert. Nun kommt sowas daher und man fragt sich wirklich was Blizzard eigentlich macht. 
Mir kommt es vor als würden sie im LSD Rausch sitzen und darüber "nachdenken" was man den WoW Spielern noch so liefern kann.
Aber eins ist klar, WoW ist nicht mehr das, was es einmal war. Das müsste jedem bewusst sein und daran gibt es keine Zweifel. Wer meint, WoW wäre immer noch so schön wie früher, der irrt sich und lebt in einer verzerrten Welt.

Letztenendes bleibt abzuwarten was daraus wird, ob es wirklich so umgesetzt wird, da die Resonanz alleine nur von den Patchnotes ausgehend, extrem laut sind. Mir persönlich ises nich wirklich egal, es sollte eine gerechte Balance zwischen Casuals und Pro´s herrschen, was aber derzeit nicht der Fall ist. Mit Patch 3.2 würden Casuals mit Pros gleichgestellt werden, was die Balance total über den Haufen wirft. Es ist so, als ob man einen Fahranfänger einen Ferrari zum Fahren gibt. Oder einer Putzfrau das gleiche gehalt gibt wie einem Börsenmakler. 
Die Unterschiede sind einfach zu groß, aber dieses Leck mit Uhukleber zu füllen, funktioniert erst garnicht. Blizzard gehen einfach die Ideen aus und das merkt man auf ganzer Linie. Die sind müde und erschöpft, haben einfach keine Lust mehr großartiges in WoW einzubinden. Hier wird einfach nur noch wischi waschi gemacht und damit hat sichs. Hauptsache die Jungs bekommen weiterhin Geld von uns Spielern, dabei wird das Spiel aber immer langweiliger und absurder, durch solche gravierende Änderungen, die das gesamte Urprinzip von WoW zerstören.

mfg


----------



## Kief (19. Juni 2009)

KrachbummEnte schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2 Beitrag ist auch misst : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (19. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> dein erster beitrag, aber nicht gerade sinnvoll x)



Soll ja Leute geben die mehr als 430 Beiträge benötigen, um etwas sinnvolles zu verfassen.
Sry, habe mich lange zurückgehalten, aber was du die letzten 3 Seiten hier ablässt.... da bekomm ich Schweinegrippe!


----------



## ReWahn (19. Juni 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> [...]



/sign


----------



## Aishe (19. Juni 2009)

Nach dem Durchlesen hab ich nur eine Frage:

Möchte jemand auf meinen Arm ??


----------



## Mondgras (19. Juni 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> klar man selber und so hab ichs auch erst gesehn findet es irgentwie unfair wenn man selber alles hart erkämpft hat und nun neu 80er in 1-2 wochen fast voll mit 226er items equipt sind...


solche hirnlosen Übertreibungsposts stacheln die völlig überflüssige Heulerei nur noch weiter an!!!
Leute, ihr könnt sicher sein, daß 5-Mann Gilden ihre 226er Items (wenns überhaupt so weit kommt) sicher mit dem gleichen oder höheren Zeitaufwand erfarmen müssen wie 10-25-Mann Gilden, wobei es in ner Raidini ja viel mehr Spaß macht, da man nicht 100mal die selben Heros abfarmen muß.


----------



## KrachbummEnte (19. Juni 2009)

@Kief

Äussert sinnvoll dein Kommentar auf meinen Post.

Ich hab in meinem ersten Post einfach nur den Schlußstrich gezogen mit der Zusammenfassung:" Spielt es oder nicht..."


----------



## Kobe_sucks (19. Juni 2009)

Wenn das so live geht, ist WoW entgültig tot und es hört auch der Rest auf. R.I.P. WOW!


----------



## rhababer (19. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob des jemand gelesen hat, aber ChaosPhoenix88 (ich glaube nicht, daß das sein richtiger Name ist) hat geschrieben, daß er Glead einer Casual Gilde ist. 

Gesprochen: glied einer casual Gilde

Da er auch noch in die falsche richtung argumentiert, mußte ich des unbedingt erwähnen. Die Einführung der neuen Emblemsystems ist nur eine logische Konsequenz von Blizzards Politik allen oder vielen zu ermöglichen, Instanzen von innen zu sehen, die sie als Casual gamer niemals gesehen hätten. Ich habe oft das Gefühl, daß der größte Teil der Leute die hier posten des auch nur machen, um den Buffed-Beiträge Counter nach oben zu treiben. Und dann wird gefullquotet und getwoworded (ja ein schöner Englizismus, aber mitn bisserl Übung versteht man dieses Wort auch) auf Teufel komm raus.

Aber WoW ist nun mal ein Massenspiel. Die Leute zu zwingen alles durchzumachen, was die Hardcoreraider (es gibt glaub ich auch ander Namen dafür) auch durchgemacht haben. Warum ? Weil sie dieses Belohungssystem zu ihrer obersten Maxime erkoren haben. Besser schneller weiter .. und immer als die andern. Ich bezweifel in keinster Weise, daß diese ihrer Charaktäre größtenteils spielen können (nach soviel investierter Zeit sollte dies zumindest ansatzweise erledigt sein), aber wenn sie schon die ersten sind, die diese Items haben, warum gönnen sie dann den Casuals nicht, dies auch zubekommen. Ich mein, wer ungefähr von 12 Uhr bis Mittag denken kann der wird doch einsehen, daß wenn die Casuals ihr T 8 set voll haben (was immer noch lange dauern wird) sie bereits mit T9 rumlaufen .. vllt sogar mit T 10.

Dieses gewettere von wegen "der hat jetzt das selbe Spielzeug wie ich nur nicht so lange" zeugt doch einfach von ... ich glaube wirklich .. itemgeilheit. Jeder sollte für selbst entscheiden, wie sehr er dieses Spiel spielt, aber dieser "Neid" und diese Missgunst Leuten gegenüber, die auch Spaß an diesem Spiel haben find ich .. sehr unschön. Spart euch doch bitte dieses niedermachen von Spielinhalt und anderen Spielern.

Ach ja .. ich whipe gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch in 5er Instanzen


----------



## Rietze (19. Juni 2009)

Momentan is es echt hart enbleme der Eroberung zu bekommen, außer bei Ema, und dann bekommt die jeder "Noob"?

Dann wird wirklich jeder mit T8 rumlaufen, wenn das so weiter geht, frage ich mich nicht ob Aion nicht tausend mal besser ist, es hat schon seinen Grund warum viele gute Spielen aufhören...


Blizz will das Spiel nur einfach machen


----------



## Kobe_sucks (19. Juni 2009)

AION ist noch schlechter, aber WoW ist halt echt dem Untergang geweiht. Ich hatte ja die Hoffnung, dass es sich mit 3.2 nochmal lohnt den Acc zu aktivieren, aber das ist so lächerlich...


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

marsv schrieb:


> sinnvoller als dein geistloser abfall
> 
> btw anderen vorwerfen dass sie zuviel spielen und keine freunde haben aber selbst mit 4 80ern posen, ist das nicht bissl selfowned?
> 
> naja wayne bin raus hier hf



du bist einfach nur bemitleidenswert
ich spiele seit 3 jahren wow und habe "erst" 4 80er...
mein Kollege hat bald sein 10tes 80 und du sagt MIR, selfowned?
geh kacken



KrachbummEnte schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war nicht so böse gemeint



Ascanius schrieb:


> (1)Soll ja Leute geben die mehr als 430 Beiträge benötigen, um etwas sinnvolles zu verfassen.
> Sry, *habe mich lange zurückgehalten*, aber was du die letzten 3 Seiten hier ablässt.... da bekomm ich Schweinegrippe!



oh, bitte tu mir nichts grosser balljunge *sich kriech* ich hab ganz doll viel angst vor dir

das geht mir am allerwertesten vorbei, was du kriegst oder nicht Oo

(1) *laut lach* aahahahaha, der war gut. Dann kennst du wohl B1ubb nicht was?^^
armselig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (19. Juni 2009)

/sign

Aus dem guten alten World of Warcraft ist mit der Zeit nur noch die Abkürzung geworden. ^^

World of Warcraft stand am Anfang noch für gute Inhalte, open World Elite, Herausforderungen. 
Mittlerweile nennt jeder das Spiel nur noch WoW. Aber genau das ist es auch geworden. Früher hatte man noch Zeit den ganzen Namen des Spiels im Kopf zu haben und auch auszuschreiben. Jetzt ist alles schnelllebig und sinnfrei geworden. 

World of Warcraft ist wohl eines der erfolgreichsten Mmorpg nach Zahlen. Aber das Spiel verliert mit jedem Patch an Wert und mutiert langsam zum Casual Zombie.

Die ganzen Embleme, Pvp Xp, Dailys etc weiss ich nicht wie lang die Arbeitsliste ist. In einem anderen Spiel würde man so etwas Inhalte nennen. Bei WoW sind es keine Inhalte mehr sondern klar definierte Arbeit. Der Spielspass ist nur noch eine To-DO Liste geworden. Solche Inhalte sind gut und recht, aber bei World of Warcraft sind sie einfach zu krass als "Arbeitsquests" verpackt.


----------



## BlackBirdone (19. Juni 2009)

Naja dann Poste ich mal meine Beitrag dazu, (auch auß dme forum)


> > Z i t a t:
> > und spiel die restlichen zwei Stunden 10er Naxx Speedrun und 10er OS3D Zergkill und habe 28 zusätzliche Marken bekommen. Warum sollte da überhaupt jemand anch Naxx?
> 
> 
> ...



Öffnet vllt einigen die Augen was für ein Schwachsinn ihr Postet.


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

Protek schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Aus dem guten alten World of Warcraft ist mit der Zeit nur noch die Abkürzung geworden. ^^
> 
> ...



aha, deswegen spielen 11mio spieler das Spiel Weltweit O.o


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Juni 2009)

Überlege gerade, ob ich ne Umfrage starten soll, wer alles wegen 3.2 mit WoW aufhört... Wäre lustig zu sehen, welche davon bei 3.3 wieder am weinen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (19. Juni 2009)

> Naja wenn 90% der Spieler sich die BC bzw Pre BC Zeit zurückwünschen habt ihr was falsch geamcht.. sorry.gif



Halte ich für ein Gerücht um mal wieder sinlos eine Diskusion anzuheitzen , die schon Negatiev geschrieben wurde, damit man gerade die kleinen Dalaranposer an sich bindet.



> Überlege gerade, ob ich ne Umfrage starten soll, wer alles wegen 3.2 mit WoW aufhört... Wäre lustig zu sehen, welche davon bei 3.3 wieder am weinen sind. jester.gif



Bitte mach es sont mach ich es noch nein überwinden .. es kriecht in den Mausarm NEEIIINN... los mach schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> aha, deswegen spielen 11mio spieler das Spiel Weltweit O.o


Ist zwar jetzt ein bisserl ot, aber würde es Dir etwas ausmachen:
a) Zitate etwas zu kürzen?
b) Deine Sig etwas zu verkleinern?

Man muß ja 3x am Mausrad drehen, damit man Deinen 1-Satz-Beitrag wegscrollen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hawayboy (19. Juni 2009)

vote for uldu pre.

min Held der eisigen weiten z.b. 

Wer den alten contend net clear hat braucht den neuen net erst gehen, wen man in t7 bereich gezeigt hat das man 
stupide läuferische dinge beachten kann und entsprechend handelt, DANN können sie wegen mir auch die richtig netten marken epics (eroberer +) abstauben und damit uldu gehen.

was ich dagegen auf keinsten fall sehen möcht sind super equipte frisch 80er die das erste mal ulduar gehen und bei xt stumb in der gruppe stehen bleiben weil sie denken sie währen immer noch iner 5er ini wo man nur so lange aufn boss haun muss bis er aus langeweile tot umfällt.
Danach fühlen sich die leute dan richtig doof, wen sie 3x wipen, weil ja alles zu schwer ist, und dann kommt blizzard 
schwingt den nerv hamer, und auf einmal wird ulduar hero von 5 leuten die es drauf haben gecleart.




BITTE LIEBER HERR UND LIEBE FRAU BLIZZARD; GIB UNS DIE PREQUESTS ZURÜCK

so nebenbei bemerkt  sind dinge wie held der eisigen weiten für twinks sowieso inerhalb kürzester zeit machbar, wenn man nur laufen kann.
soviel dazu,


----------



## Petu (19. Juni 2009)

DonHeid schrieb:


> Also immer wenn ich so einen Fred lese, komme ich aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus.
> [...]
> Ich finde es immer wieder lustig wenn ich lese, wenn das so kommt hör ich auf. Eigentlich müsste WOW schon abgeschalten sein, da es ja keiner mehr spielt.
> 
> ...



Traut sich von denen eh keiner, weil Sie dann ja "Arbeitslos" sind.......


Ich finde die Änderungen sehr gut!


----------



## DarkSaph (19. Juni 2009)

> du bist einfach nur bemitleidenswert
> ich spiele seit 3 jahren wow und habe "erst" 4 80er...
> mein Kollege hat bald sein 10tes 80 und du sagt MIR, selfowned?
> geh kacken



Also 4 80er bzw 10 bei deinem Kumpel ist in meinen Augen nicht Casual ... zumindest wenn jeder Char aktiv gespielt wird.

Sorry, aber die Zeit, die du höchstwahrscheinlich damit verbingst alle 4 Chars zu equippen dürfte nicht weniger sein als bei mir ... denn ich für meinen Teil raide und spiele nebenbei vielleicht noch ein wenig Arena und mach meine Daylies. Das sind 2-3 Stunden am Tag, an Raidtagen (4 Stück die Woche) 5-6.

Man könnte sich übrigens auch mal eine Sache fragen: Wozu brauchen Spieler, die nicht Raiden, bzw aktiv Arena-PvP betreiben gutes Equip? Für Heros braucht man kein Equip auf Ulduar-Level, ganz einfach weil es ohne auch geht.

Meiner Meinung anch ist das Ziel beim Raiden vor allem den Content zu sehen, Items sind in meinen Augen nur Mittel zum Zweck.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (19. Juni 2009)

*Falscher Vergleich:*


> # In den beiden 10- und 25-Spieler-Instanzen des Kolosseums der Kreuzfahrer fällt ein neues Emblem des Triumphs.
> 
> 
> Gut. Eine menge embleme. Tolle sache, aber wieso gings in BC auch mit einer art vom Emblemen? Die preise fuer Emblemitems wurden einfach angepasst, bzw bessere Items teurer gemacht. Ist das nicht viel sinnvoller? Ein teures Auto kostet ja auch MEHR geld und nicht ploetzlich Kanadische Dollar...


*
Richtiger Vergleich:*(rein ausgedacht, die Abzeichen gibts bestimmt nicht wirklich, ... UND NEIN DAS SIND KEINE ACHIEVEMENTS >.<)

Pfadfinder: 
Fall 1: Du verkaufst 10 Packungen Kekse und bekommst das_ Keksabzeichen_.
Fall 2: Du rettest ner Oma auf der Straße das Leben und bekommst das _Helferabzeichen_.

würdest du dir nicht verarscht vorkommen wenn du bei Fall 2 ein _Keksabezichen_ bekämst?

Also das nächste mal erst einen Sinnvollen Vergleich aussuchen und dann Posten...


----------



## X-orzist (19. Juni 2009)

soll uns Blizz die möglichkeit geben, charaktere der stufe 70 zu erstellen ... dann gleich nordend questen und "kennenlernen" mit lvl 80 dann in hero´s rennen um dann den neuen kontend zu besichtigen.

ihr erspart den vielen vielen neuen "mitspielern" das leidige leveln von 1 - 70

für alle pro - gamer könnte ja BT etc. auf das Lvl 85 angehoben werden sodass darin wieder eine herausforderung incl. T10 bestände

^^


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2009)

Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> *
> Richtiger Vergleich:*(rein ausgedacht, die Abzeichen gibts bestimmt nicht wirklich, ... UND NEIN DAS SIND KEINE ACHIEVEMENTS >.<)
> 
> Pfadfinder:
> ...


Genau...
Und dank Blizz bekommen wir nun demnächst dafür, daß Kekse verkaufen Helfer-Abzeichen. Und als Anerkennung für Gassi-gehen mit Nachbars Hund (die Dailies) bekommen wir dann Verdienst-Medaillien, die man sonst nur für lebensrettende Maßnahmen oder dergleichen bekommen würde?

Interessanter Vergleich...


----------



## Ascanius (19. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> mein Kollege hat bald sein 10tes 80 und du sagt MIR, selfowned?
> geh kacken
> 
> *laut lach* aahahahaha, der war gut. Dann kennst du wohl B1ubb nicht was?^^
> ...



Merkst du was?
Dein Verhalten erinnert mich an einen Süchtigen.

Super, dann hat dein Kollege halt 10 80er... na und? 
Mag auch sein das es Leute gibt die noch mehr mist schreiben als du, na und?
Es gibts immer eine Steigerung!

hier gehts um *dich *und anscheinend bist du einfach nicht in der Lage für dich selbst zu agumentieren sondern versuchst den Ball einfach weiterzuwerfen.
Das, mein offensichtlich ziemlich junger Freund ist armseelig und beweisst dein nicht vorhandenes Rückrad!

Aber das wird schon mit den Jahren - mit 14 Jahren habe ich ähnlich agumentiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelvarmellon (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal die Hauptaussage vom TE ist doch die, dass man mit wenig Aufwand sich auf den selben Stand bringen kann wie jemand, der hier viel Zeit investiert.
Und gerade in Deutschland wird ja das Prinzip Arbeit/Leistung = Erfolg angepriesen. Und nun kann wirklich JEDER, auch ich als Casual die grossen Inis besuchen solange ich TS habe und genug Zeit.

Es wird vieles einfacher bis sehr einfach gemacht. 
Spieler der Anfangszeiten wissen wie stolz man war, dass Gold für das Mount zusammenzuhaben (damals waren die Pferde teurer als das Reiten lernen).

Selbst BC war da leistungbezogener, da habe ich wenigstens was von BT gehört aber durch die Zugangsquest konnte ich da nie hin, in ganz alten Zeiten waren AQ für mich nur Legenden.
Und nun? Fast jeder kann Nax 25 gehen und nun Ulduar, wenn ich nur Casual bin und da hingehen kann ist was falsch.

Wie ist das denn bei anderen Spielen, werden da die Sachen auch eifacher gemacht? wie das Leveln die benötigten Punkte oder das Reiten? 
WWie ist das bei HDRO oder anderen Games, wenn es da ähnlich ist, dann ist das scheinbar ein normaler Trend, aber daran glaube ich nicht.

Ansonsten echt netter Post TE

Kel


----------



## Vallar (19. Juni 2009)

die leute die andere als "pro-gamer" "beleidigen" und meinen die würden aj eh alle nut vorm Ah rumstehen etc, sind doch meistens genau DIE leute die als erstes mit ihrem ulduar zeug rumstehen, weil ein "pro" auf diese kacke nicht stolz ist, er will sich das teil verdienen! ein kiddy würde vor dem Ah stehen und damit rumprollen weil er sich dann auch so richtig "proo" vorkommt... und genau diese "kiddys" sind die die sich über jede verleichterung des kontents freuen, weil man dann ja nix mehr machen muss und gleich sofort seine lila wichsvorlage hat... ihr haut euch alle selber sowas von in die pfanne leute... den raidern gehts um den spaß, den kiddys nur um die epics... aber ich glaub das verstehen die meisten nicht, schl. seid ihr ja alles leute die mitten im leben stehen, frau und kinder haben, dick arbeiten müssen etc. deswegen habt ihr auch keine zeit mehr für euer hobby, ist doch geil...wozu gitarre spielen lernen wenns playbacks gibt... "der weg ist das ziel"...bekannter spruch, solltet ihr euch mal durch den kopf gehen lassen, der gilt nicht nur für die "hardcoreraider" die eh nur auf lila stehen sondern auch für EUCH, für UNS casuals, schließlich wollen wir dich auch spaß beim erreichen des zieles oder? oder macht es euch mehr spaß einfach so eure rüstung zu haben? wenn die ganzen raider nur auf epicse abfahren würden, wieso freuen die sich dann nicht darüber das es leichter wird? wieso wollen sie es SCHWERER haben? ergibt doch keinen sinn oder?


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Juni 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Bitte mach es sont mach ich es noch nein überwinden .. es kriecht in den Mausarm NEEIIINN... los mach schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tut mir Leid, du warst zu langsam! Kaum habe ich meinen flammenden Aufruf gestartet, wurde er auch schon von den Blizzard-Lakaien bei Buffed geschlossen. Die haben wohl Angst.
Desweiteren zeige ich mich höchst besorgt, dass scheinbar kaum einer ohne *ironie on/off*, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ironie erkennen kann.


----------



## Grolp (19. Juni 2009)

ich jetzt auch ma^^

zock jetzt schon seit 4,5 Jahren oder so.......

ich schnalls net, warum ihr so tierisch drüber aufregt, früher bin ich 2-3x die Woche MC gerannt um mich auszusatten, hat gedauert, war aber spassig

dann bin ich Kara gerannt und mich auszustatten, und ....es war spassig......

dann bin ich Naxx gerannt um mich auszusatten, und es IST spassig.....alles andere ( BWL, AQ40,SSC, ...... ) hab ich mir halt mit 80 angeschaut.......Ulduar werd ich wahrscheinlich komplett erst mit 90 angucken.........wenn Blizz es vereinfachen will, solln se doch machen, meinen Spass hab ich trotzdem, obs jetzt schwerer oder leichter wird is mir eigentlich schnuppe, ich zock in der Regel max. 10 Std. die Woche ( und das is schon viel )..........für mich is das ein Spiel und keine Lebenaufgabe..........ich kann das rumgeheule irgendwie net ganz verstehen, wems net passt der spielt was anderes..............

Ich habe meinen Spass und VIELE andere denk ich werden ihn auch haben........

Spielt, habt Spass , wenns keinen mehr macht, spielt was anderes

so long , Eurer Grolp


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (19. Juni 2009)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Also 4 80er bzw 10 bei deinem Kumpel ist in meinen Augen nicht Casual ... zumindest wenn jeder Char aktiv gespielt wird.
> 
> Sorry, aber die Zeit, die du höchstwahrscheinlich damit verbingst alle 4 Chars zu equippen dürfte nicht weniger sein als bei mir ... denn ich für meinen Teil raide und spiele nebenbei vielleicht noch ein wenig Arena und mach meine Daylies. Das sind 2-3 Stunden am Tag, an Raidtagen (4 Stück die Woche) 5-6.
> 
> ...



Wenn Items doch nur Mittel zum Zweck und nicht zum posen sind, wo liegt denn dann das Problem, wenn andere das gleiche Zeug anhaben?


----------



## Luciferas (19. Juni 2009)

Petu schrieb:


> Traut sich von denen eh keiner, weil Sie dann ja "Arbeitslos" sind.......
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Änderungen sehr gut!



Ja ich bin arbeitslos, ja ich bin progamer und ja der patch ist casual power und das ist low von blizz^^


----------



## Kobe_sucks (19. Juni 2009)

WoW wird mit 3.2 auch die letzten Hardcore-Fanboys verlieren. Die meisten haben ja schon aufgehört. Ulduar war schon extrem langweilig und nicht motivierend. Nun wirds noch lachhafter, da jeder Volldepp wieder mit 1000 Heroics alles in den Arsch geschoben bekommt. 

Und zum PvP: Arena ist ja jetzt schon absolut tot und 95% finden Arena total scheiße und unbalanced und nun wird 2on2 quasi ausm Game genommen.

*Fazit: Es waren schöne 5 Jahre, R.I.P WoW!*


----------



## Luciferas (19. Juni 2009)

Sergeant_Clark schrieb:


> Wenn Items doch nur Mittel zum Zweck und nicht zum posen sind, wo liegt denn dann das Problem, wenn andere das gleiche Zeug anhaben?



das problem ist das sie das equip nich verdient haben durchs raiden! ich wipe wöchentlich viele stunden in ulduar an den hardmodes um weiter zu kommen und die casuals bekommen es geschenkt? das finde ich persönlich nicht ganz gerecht^^


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> WoW wird mit 3.2 auch die letzten Hardcore-Fanboys verlieren. Die meisten haben ja schon aufgehört. Ulduar war schon extrem langweilig und nicht motivierend. Nun wirds noch lachhafter, da jeder Volldepp wieder mit 1000 Heroics alles in den Arsch geschoben bekommt.
> 
> Und zum PvP: Arena ist ja jetzt schon absolut tot und 95% finden Arena total scheiße und unbalanced und nun wird 2on2 quasi ausm Game genommen.
> 
> *Fazit: Es waren schöne 5 Jahre, R.I.P WoW!*



John Wayne...

50 Posts das du WoW Scheiße findest reichen...


----------



## ikarus275 (19. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> WoW wird mit 3.2 auch die letzten Hardcore-Fanboys verlieren. Die meisten haben ja schon aufgehört.



Das ist ja furchtbar!


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juni 2009)

Sergeant_Clark schrieb:


> Wenn Items doch nur Mittel zum Zweck und nicht zum posen sind, wo liegt denn dann das Problem, wenn andere das gleiche Zeug anhaben?


Wozu braucht man denn T8+, wenn man eh nicht raidet? Heros und Dailies schafft man auch mit bisherigem Equip.


----------



## OMGlooool (19. Juni 2009)

@TE:
/sign

Wenn das mit den Marken wirklich so durchgesetzt wird (was Ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glaube) würde dass heißen, dass das Equip von Jedem casual annähernd auf das der jetzigen hardcore-Raider angehoben würde. Damit würden die Karten völlig neu gemischt und alle hätten auf einmal wieder die Chance vorne mit dabei zu sein.

Da fragt man sich doch: Wieso geht man überhaupt raiden, wenn einem ein paar Monate später sowieso t8,5 hinterhergeworfen wird?


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man denn T8+, wenn man eh nicht raidet? Heros und Dailies schafft man auch mit bisherigem Equip.



Für die neuen Raids?


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> WoW wird mit 3.2 auch die letzten Hardcore-Fanboys verlieren. Die meisten haben ja schon aufgehört. Ulduar war schon extrem langweilig und nicht motivierend. Nun wirds noch lachhafter, da jeder Volldepp wieder mit 1000 Heroics alles in den Arsch geschoben bekommt.
> 
> Und zum PvP: Arena ist ja jetzt schon absolut tot und 95% finden Arena total scheiße und unbalanced und nun wird 2on2 quasi ausm Game genommen.
> 
> *Fazit: Es waren schöne 5 Jahre, R.I.P WoW!*



Mit deiner Erlaubnis würde ich gerne deinen Beitrag für meinen Aufruf (ach was! Umsturz!) auf das Blatt Papier schreiben, dass dann von mir, um einen Stein gewickelt, durch ein Fenster ins Chefbüro von Blizzard geworfen wird.


----------



## Luciferas (19. Juni 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Für die neuen Raids?



dann sollen sie naxx gehen um nach zu equipen und nicht gleich in t8 rumgammeln


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juni 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Für die neuen Raids?


Also glaubst du, dass Leute die bisher nicht Naxx und Ulduar geraidet haben dann plötzlich die Zeit und Lust haben die neuen Raids anzugehen? Jemand der aus beruflichen oder familiären Gründen bisher keine Zeit für 1-2 Raidabende hatte wird sie auch jetzt nicht haben.


----------



## Gnorfal (19. Juni 2009)

Man kann am Ende vielleicht froh sein, dass Blizzard WoW und nciht Mensch-ärgere-Dich-nicht erfunden hat....

Wenn es so wäre und Spieler, die die schwarzen Männchen spielen sich beschweren, würde Blizzard den Würfel nerfen oder alle anderen Farben mit Bewegungseinschränkungen por Wurf versehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DAS Änderungen kommen und das immer wieder, ist normal. Das Leben sowie die Entwicklung bleiben eben nicht stehen.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch dann noch WoW spielen, wenn Schurken mit Schild rumlaufen und ich der einzige Spieler auf dem Server bin.

Ich habe meine Spielweise stets der Entwicklung angepasst und meiner Meinung nach heulen eh nur die rum, die das nicht können....

Ja, ich spiele WoW seit Release
Ja, ich habe mehrere 80er mit High Equipment
Ja, ich bin nicht arbeitslos
und
Ja, mir macht das Spiel noch Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (19. Juni 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man denn T8+, wenn man eh nicht raidet? Heros und Dailies schafft man auch mit bisherigem Equip.
> -------------------------
> Für die neuen Raids?



Man konnte Algalon mit Naxx-Gear killen von daher wird man auch Arthas mit T7.5 und bisschen Ulduar-Gear killen können, oder vllt macht Blizzard Arthas gleich als Hand-Out Boss, für die letzten paar Tausend Leute die noch spielen, dass sie vllt noch einen Monat verlängern. Man geht hin, lootet ne Kiste mit 25x Frostmourne und die paar letzten Fanboys sind zufrieden.

Danach laufen die Credits und *GAME OVER!*


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (19. Juni 2009)

Luciferas schrieb:


> das problem ist das sie das equip nich verdient haben durchs raiden! ich wipe wöchentlich viele stunden in ulduar an den hardmodes um weiter zu kommen und die casuals bekommen es geschenkt? das finde ich persönlich nicht ganz gerecht^^



Ich persönlich spiele um Spaß zu haben, die Raids zähle ich auch dazu. Wenn jetzt Irgendwer das gleiche Zeug bekommt interessiert mich das nicht im entferntesten. Meinetwegen könnte Blizzard den Kram auch direkt bei der Charerstellung mit der Post verschicken, drauf geschissen. Das würde meinen Spaß am Raid in keiner Weise beinflussen.



Lillyan schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man denn T8+, wenn man eh nicht raidet? Heros und Dailies schafft man auch mit bisherigem Equip.



Och komm, lies mal gegen Abend den LFG-Channel, "Suchen blablub für blabla Hero mindestens blabla DPS", oder auch immer gern, "Gear und Erfagrung". 
Abgesehn davon bestätigst du mich doch, das Argument Items sind ja nur Mittel zum Zweck ist Geschwätz. 
Da gehts nur ums Ego. Wenn dem nicht so wäre würde es ja keinen kratzen was der Nachbar für Zeug mit sich rumschleppt.


----------



## Nimeroth (19. Juni 2009)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, die T-Teile aus den Händerlisten zu streichen, und nach wie vor nur über späte Instanz-Bosse zugänglich zu machen.
Die Markenitems könnten dennoch auf dem selben Niveau liegen (oder zumindest nur knapp drunter), damit keiner sagt er habe einen Stats-Technischen Nachteil.

Damit haben die Raider nach wie vor einen kleinen exklusiven Bonus, der aber Spieltechnisch keinerlei Vorteil bringt.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## lokker (19. Juni 2009)

ich weiß garnet was alle haben.... Die zwei T8-Teile werden jetzt nicht dafür sorgen das man jeden Ulduarboss mit leichtigkeit schafft. 

Ich freue mich schon ziemlich auf den Patch, meiner Meinung ist alles durchweg positiv (mal abgesehen von einigen Klassenänderungen, die aber nicht der rede wert sind)


----------



## X-orzist (19. Juni 2009)

Was ist für mich die Konsequenz aus dem veränderten Marken-System mit Patch 3.2:

Bisher habe ich gut funktionierende Naxx25 Raid´s + Ulduar10er just4fun aufgebaut und mich auf einen kurzen Gear-Check verlassen um eben mit diesem Schlachtzug ein gewisses Ziel zu erreichen.
Durch den Patch in jetziger Fassung, werde ich wohl dazu gezwungen werden, neben einem GearCheck auch die Achievement´s zu überprüfen.

Ratet mal, wer dabei wohl durchfallen wird, es sind genau diese Spieler, die sich über "derartige" Großzügigkeit von Blizz die Hände reiben. Ich freue mich schon auf die zahlreichen "mimimi´s" warum der eine oder andere trotz gutem Gear nicht mitgenommen wird.


----------



## Venoxor (19. Juni 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Sieht man doch an Ensidia die hauen den Laden leer und dann wars das schon wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Omg seid ihr alle krank 
den ganzen tag vorm pc gehangen xD
naja ich würd mir sorgen um meine geistige -und körperliche gesundheit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (19. Juni 2009)

RoA schrieb:


> traurig wie weit inzwischen die soziale akzeptanz in einer gesellschaft von materiellen dingen abhängt sprich statussymbolen.
> 
> 
> was würde nitsche dazu sagen wenn man den überhaupt heute noch kennt. der hatte keinen ferrari und keine diamantringe aber intelekt...
> ...



Du sagst es!!!!!

Und selbst wenn jemand T8 in Po geschoben bekommt durch Embleme, könnt ihr doch noch immer sagen, ich habe es noch im Raid Farmen müssen.

Wenn es nach euch geht, würde die Leute heute noch immer in Scholo  ihre T0 Teile zu farmen damit man ihnen ja nichts schenkt. Es geht einfach nicht mehr,  jemand der neu mit WOW anfängt muss erstmal 79lvl hinter sich bringen und dann anfangen Hero Inis gehen dann 10er naxx dann 25er nur damit er wieder ulduar 10er geht? Supi, da hätte ich auch kein Bock mehr. Es ist nunmal so, dass nicht jeder die Zeit hat, sich den halben Tag in Raids aufzuhalten. Und irgendwo müssen die Leute ein Anschluss finden!

Lass die Inis leichter werden, lass die Leute ihre Items durch Marken bekommen und lass den HC Spielern halt das X,5 Set damit jeder sehen kann, ich habs geschafft.

Btw, haben viele leute die Classic gespielt haben, den Anschluss an MC und ZG AQ Raids nicht geschafft weil sie kaum die möglichkeiten hatten. 

Es ist heute noch genau das selbe. Ne du bist zu schlecht Eq für 10er Naxx. Hallo? Als 10er Naxx angefangen wurde zu Raiden, sind wir da auch mit blauen Items rein und heute will man jemanden erzählen das nur noch purple zählt? Also ist es doch Logisch den Leuten den einstig zu erleichtern.

mfg


----------



## Kobe_sucks (19. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> ich weiß garnet was alle haben.... Die zwei T8-Teile werden jetzt nicht dafür sorgen das man jeden Ulduarboss mit leichtigkeit schafft.
> 
> Ich freue mich schon ziemlich auf den Patch, meiner Meinung ist alles durchweg positiv (mal abgesehen von einigen Klassenänderungen, die aber nicht der rede wert sind)



Was bist du denn bitte für ein Casual-Fallobst? Ich hab in Ulduar nach knapp nem Monat 6 oder 7 Hardmodes geschafft und alles ohne ein einziges Ulduar Item, danach aufgehört und cya. Mitlerweile sollte jede Casual-Geige (aka Fallobst), du eher nicht, Ulduar problemlos clearen.
Außer man ist dümmer als der Stuh auf dem man sitzt.


----------



## chiccolo (19. Juni 2009)

Man man man
Wenns euch nicht mehr passt, dan hört halt auf mit spielen

Warum einfach , wenn es auch schwer geht??

Es geht doch um den Spass oder?
Dann höhrt auf wenn es keinen Spass mehr macht.


----------



## Brissn (19. Juni 2009)

Ich geb dir auf der einen Seite voll und ganz Recht
World of CasualCraftwird sich irgentwann selbst kaputt machen 
Zu bc Zeiten hatte ich grad mal fds/ssc gesehen und war zufrieden damit Jeden Boss den wir down bekommen hatten war ein riesen Erfolg uns 
WoW fühlt sich heute irgentwie so an wie Diablo2 auf schwierigkeitsgrad niedrig wo man einfach nur durch rennt und alles umhaut
Auf der anderen Seite find ich die Sache mit den Eroberungs Marken ganz gut Naxx wird sicherlich nicht aussterben Dafür gibts da viel zu viel Marken (sofern alles rund läuft) in sehr kurtzer Zeit als wenn man mal in der selben Zeit 2 Heroes macht wo nur 8 Bosse gelegt werden Und man kann dann sein T8,5 Set um n paar Teile aufstocken da unsere Gilde im Hero Ulduar noch bei den Wächtern hängt
Was aber wirklich nervt sind die ganzen unterschiedlichen Marken ^^ Jetzt kommt noch eine neue Art dazu Ohlol bitte nich
Vote for the good old Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit ^^

Mal abwarten wie die Raidinstanzen in Zukunft werden 
Icecrown auf bt niveu wäre schon was

Ich werd WoW trotsdem noch ne Weile treu bleiben Zumindest bis November Dann kommt hoffentlich Knights of the Old Repuplik raus und falls das Game reinhaun sollte werd ich WoW erst zum nächsten Addon wieder antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na dann mal reingehaun 

FOR THE HORDE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pgag (19. Juni 2009)

Also mir ist es ziemlich egal woher andere ihre Items haben. Ich spiele WOW wegen dem Gruppenspiel und der Freude nach mehreren Wipes einen schweren Boss besiegt zu haben. Wenn sich andere ihre Items durch Marken kaufen is mir das Wayne. Wir haben den Boss gekillt, die anderen nicht. Leider gibt es nicht mehr viele schwere Bosskämpfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juni 2009)

Sergeant_Clark schrieb:


> Och komm, lies mal gegen Abend den LFG-Channel, "Suchen blablub für blabla Hero mindestens blabla DPS", oder auch immer gern, "Gear und Erfagrung".
> Abgesehn davon bestätigst du mich doch, das Argument Items sind ja nur Mittel zum Zweck ist Geschwätz.
> Da gehts nur ums Ego. Wenn dem nicht so wäre würde es ja keinen kratzen was der Nachbar für Zeug mit sich rumschleppt.


Ich habe eine nette Gilde, da finden sich immer wieder ein paar Leute die mit mir eine Instanz machen. Solche Equipfragen erhalte ich in der Tat höchst selten, aber wahrscheinlich spiele ich einfach auf dem richtigen Server.
Selbst wenn es nur Egosachen sind, was ist so schlimm daran? Wenn jemand es toll findet jeden Abend zu raiden und sich danach eine Stunde nach Dalaran zu stellen und sich bestaunen zu lassen, dann lass ihn halt. Das sollte dich genau so wenig jucken. Nebenbei ist keiner der Raider die ich kenne solch eine Person.


----------



## lokker (19. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Was bist du denn bitte für ein Casual-Fallobst? Ich hab in Ulduar nach knapp nem Monat 6 oder 7 Hardmodes geschafft und alles ohne ein einziges Ulduar Item, danach aufgehört und cya. Mitlerweile sollte jede Casual-Geige (aka Fallobst), du eher nicht, Ulduar problemlos clearen.
> Außer man ist dümmer als der Stuh auf dem man sitzt.



oh wie niedlich.... Kaum ist jemand nicht deiner Meinung und schon wirst du gleich beleidigend? Sorry aber so was dummes was du von dir gibst habe ich noch nie gelesen.... Aber es sind nunmal alle Hardcoregamer so wie du. Unfreundlich, provokativ usw....


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

Es ist eine Tatsache, dass es für die ganzen Hardcorzocker überhaupt keinen Nachteil bringt, wenn Fritzchen Müller (oder ich ) in dem gleich Equip rumläuft wie sie selber.
Denn da diese elitären Spielenarzisten zumeist in Raidgilden bereits fest einzemntiert sind, deren Aufnahmebedingungen denen des CIA verblüffend ähneln, laufen sie ja ohnehin nicht Gefahr, während ihrer Lieblingsbeschäftigung auf irgend einen dieser arbeitsscheuen, analaustaffierten Casualproleten zu treffen.

Das bedeutet in zwangsläufiger Logik, dass der einzige Grund für sie, um hier in heiligen Aufruhr zu verfallen, der Umstand ist, nicht mehr BESSER erscheinen zu können als Andere.

Und was fällt mir dazu ein?

Tja Pech gehabt...nanananana 
Gewöhnt euch dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. Juni 2009)

Jo wie in BC eine Marken für alles und alle T-Setteile zu den Bossen wo sie hingehören Punkt Ende aus 

gibs nix mehr zu meckern u alle sind Happy


----------



## Byakko (19. Juni 2009)

> Was momentan noch existiert, ist nichts weiter als ansruchsloser, massenkonformer müll!





> Ich hoffe dass ich nochmal so etwas wie SW erleben darf, denn ich mag es nicht einfach
> ich will gefordert sein, mich abheben von Menschen die nur einmal die Woche on sind.





> Mal Classic gespielt? Da musste man arbeiten dass man einen gewissen Standard erreicht,
> da wurde keinem was in den Popo geschoben.



So jetzt mal ehrlich. Glaub Ihr wirklich was Ihr da redet?
WoW war schon immer ein easy Zeitvertreib auch zu Classic Zeiten! 
Das einzige was zu Classic Zeiten schwer am Raiden war, war das Gold farmen um raiden gehen zu können und das war auch nicht in dem Sinne schwer sondern einfach nur Zeitaufwändig. Mit Schwer oder Arbeit konnte man WoW nie vergleichen es war von Anfang an alles easy Living.

Geht mal echte PvE MMOs spielen, dann wißt Ihr was schwer bedeuted und dann lernt Ihr ja vielleicht auch mal was echtes Teamplay bedeutet. So wie zum Beispiel (nehme jetzt extra mal WoW Fähigkeiten um es zu erklären)

Todesritter macht Heulende Böe >> 2 Sekunden Pause kein anderer darf eine Fähigkeit einsetzen >> Jäger macht Explosiv Schuß  >>> Boss bekommt Debuff Frostschaden um 200% Erhöht hält 5 Sekunden >>> Alle Mages knallen in diesen 5 Sekunden Frostspells ohne Ende drauf. Bis der Debuff vorbei ist darf kein andere irgendwelchen Dmg Fähigkeiten benutzen.

Und das ganze Organisieren wir jetzt mal in einem 36-72 man Raid. Nicht zu vergessen ohne diesewn Bonus Damage für die Mages machen alle anderen 10% ihres jetzigen Schadens also noch 300dps, Enrage Timer sind dann so 20min. Nicht zu vergessen die das jeder Boss andere Ressis benötigt wegen 50m AOE Schaden aber das ist ja aus Classic noch bekannt^^


Btt:
Ich finde die Änderung mit den Emblemen gut und halte es auch für nötig. Es wird jetzt schon immer schwerer Naxx 25er runs Random, zu starten und je mehr neuer Kontent dazu kommt umso unmöglicher wird es werden, wie soll man als frisch 80er dann bitte die Chance bekommen aufzuholen um mit der Masse raiden gehen zu können? Es würde nicht mehr funktionieren! Und das Ergebnis wäre? Genau, irgendwann ist jeder Spieler an dem Punkt angekommen an dem er mit einem Spiel aufhört, und dann würde es für die Gilden kaum noch nachwuchs geben, denn mal ehrlich, wer will mit T11 oder sowas noch Naxx, dann Ulduar, dann sonstwas für die neuen Gildenmember spammen? Ich habe bestimmt keine Lust 2-3 Monate nicht voran zu kommen weil wir keinen Nachwuchs in der Gilde haben und ich die erstmal von T7 über T8 bis T10 zu equippen bis ich mit dem Kontent in dem ich gerade bin weiterzukommen. Und wenn jetzt einer sagt, kannst ja an anderen Tagen machen, danke ich spiele nur 2-3 Tage die Woche und insgesamt nicht mehr als 10 Stunden (in der Woche).

so long... happy flaming...

mfg


----------



## ikarus275 (19. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das bedeutet in zwangsläufiger Logik, dass der einzige Grund für sie, um hier in heiligen Aufruhr zu verfallen, der Umstand ist, nicht mehr BESSER erscheinen zu können als Andere.
> 
> Und was fällt mir dazu ein?
> 
> ...



Du bist gemeeeeeeeeein !! *Heulend nach Mama rennt* 
Der hat doofe Ohren!

Sag mir das ich was Besseres bin als der Rest, biiiiiiiittttteeeeeee!


----------



## eimer07 (19. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Was bist du denn bitte für ein Casual-Fallobst? Ich hab in Ulduar nach knapp nem Monat 6 oder 7 Hardmodes geschafft und alles ohne ein einziges Ulduar Item, danach aufgehört und cya. Mitlerweile sollte jede Casual-Geige (aka Fallobst), du eher nicht, Ulduar problemlos clearen.
> Außer man ist dümmer als der Stuh auf dem man sitzt.



Oh mein Gott was bist du denn für ein Freak? "Casual-Fallobst"? Ist das jetzt ne neue moderne Beleidigung? xD oh dann bist du wohl Hardcoregamer-Fallobst oder was?^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Sag mir das ich was Besseres bin als der Rest, biiiiiiiittttteeeeeee!



Bist du!! 
Aber nicht, weil du eventuell viele Erfolge in einem bunten Viedospiel ab 12 durch..*hust*..harte Arbeit ..*hust* errrungen hast,
sondern weil du lustiger antworten kannst als die meisten. Ist doch auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (19. Juni 2009)

Hat jmd genau infos wann der Patch kommt?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. Juni 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Hat jmd genau infos wann der Patch kommt?




hmm die Standardantwort ist

wenn er ferdsch ist


----------



## celion (19. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe eine nette Gilde, da finden sich immer wieder ein paar Leute die mit mir eine Instanz machen. Solche Equipfragen erhalte ich in der Tat höchst selten, aber wahrscheinlich spiele ich einfach auf dem richtigen Server.
> Selbst wenn es nur Egosachen sind, was ist so schlimm daran? Wenn jemand es toll findet jeden Abend zu raiden und sich danach eine Stunde nach Dalaran zu stellen und sich bestaunen zu lassen, dann lass ihn halt. Das sollte dich genau so wenig jucken. Nebenbei ist keiner der Raider die ich kenne solch eine Person.




Jup, wenn man im T8 Set vorm Briefkasten steht um die Post abzuholen wird man von unseren "ach so beliebten" casuals für nen Poser gehalten.

Meiner Meinung nach leutet Blizz schön langsam das Ende der Gildenraids ein, warum Stunden lang wipen wenn ichs einen Monat später geschenkt bekomme.
Es ist ja jetzt schon schwer genug 25 Mann aufzutreiben die raiden wollen


----------



## Technocrat (19. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Red über etwas von dem Du auch nur nen Hauch verstehst, also keinesfalls über PvE Endcontent, sonst komnmt weiter nur solch Müll bei raus wie derzeit in 99% Deiner Posts.



Es tut mir wirklich leid, das meine Beitrage Deine intellektuellen Fähigkeiten derart übersteigen. Da kann ich aber leider nichts dran ändern außer Dir den Tip zu geben, weniger WoW zu spielen und mehr für die Schule zu machen, dann wird das schon.


----------



## Naho (19. Juni 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hmm die Standardantwort ist
> 
> wenn er ferdsch ist


wann ungefähr... also 3monate 4 monate oder sowas^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

celion schrieb:


> Jup, wenn man im T8 Set vorm Briefkasten steht um die Post abzuholen wird man von unseren "ach so beliebten" casuals für nen Poser gehalten.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach leutet Blizz schön langsam das Ende der Gildenraids ein,* warum Stunden lang wipen wenn ichs einen Monat später geschenkt bekomme.*
> Es ist ja jetzt schon schwer genug 25 Mann aufzutreiben die raiden wollen



Ich denke, das ist der Punkt, an dem die Wellen sich krachend brechen.

Wenn mann raidet um des Raidens willen, ist es doch völlig egal, woher jemand anders sein Equipp bekommt.
Man raidet halt einfach gern.
Wenn aber raiden für dich eine belohungszentriertes notwendiges Übel sein sollte, das hast du sicherlich recht.
Dann tuts mir aber auch nicht leid.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juni 2009)

Unterlaßt bitte endlich die persönlichen Angriffe. Dies ist nun wirklich ein Thema über das man gut sachlich diskutieren kann.


----------



## Technocrat (19. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> AION ist noch schlechter, aber WoW ist halt echt dem Untergang geweiht. Ich hatte ja die Hoffnung, dass es sich mit 3.2 nochmal lohnt den Acc zu aktivieren, aber das ist so lächerlich...



Ach sieh da, der Guerillamarketer ist wieder da...


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Unterlaßt bitte endlich die persönlichen Angriffe. Dies ist nun wirklich ein Thema über das man gut sachlich diskutieren kann.



Ich fürchte da täuschst du dich.
Sachlich könnte man das eigentlich recht schnell klären.
Tatsächlich ist das Thema aber bis zum Überlaufen emotional besetzt, wie du sicher bemerkt hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rußler (19. Juni 2009)

Nochmal etwas meinerseits - Blizzard hat, und da kann mir keiner wiedersprechen , mit ihren SAU EINFACHEN RAIDSs und den T-TEILEN für MARKEN einen riesigen Fehler gemacht den sie meiner Meinung nach jetzt erst bemerken.

Ich erklär mal : Wir teleportieren uns zurück zum 13. November 2008 - Lichking erscheint, und nach 3 Tagen ist der Content von den Top-Gilden gecleared.

Nach spätestens 2 Wochen hat jeder einmal Naxx von innen gesehen, besitzt seine ersten T-Teile, und ist mit seinen ersten 80ger Epics wunschlos glücklich.

Doch da es zum Realese von WotLk so rasend schnell ging, bis alle Spieler, die auch in BC aktiv gespielt haben keine Items mehr aus Naxx brauchten, 

bekamen die Nachzügler ein Problem : mit wem sollen sie sich schon ihr gear farmen? - kein Mensch nimmt mehr blau equipte Nachzügler, die womöglich nicht einmal die Bosse kennen mit nach naxx..

Doch das ist erst das erste problem : Ulduar kam viel zu schnell nachgeliefert, und der Gearabstand zwischen den " Nachzüglern " und denen , die seid Anfang  
Lichking voll dabei sind, wurde riesig.

Jetzt suchen die Leute von Blizz ( meiner meinung nach) verzweifelt nach einer Lösung , den Nachzüglern eine Chance zu geben sich noch zu den "Ulduar-Raidern" zugesellen.

Doch das funktioniert nunmal nicht so einfach.

Die einzige Lösung wäre meiner Meinung nach ein neues Adoon - das alle Spieler auf den gleichen Stand setzt - oder ein komplett neues Spiel...

Es ist nunmal nicht möglich jedem Spieler jeden Content zur Verfügnung zu stellen, da das können der Spieler immer unterschiedlicher wird.

Dies ist beim derzeitigen "in 5 tagen ohne jegliche 5er Instanz" auf 80 Leveln aber auch nicht zu kritisieren, weil die neunen Spieler einfach nichts mehr erleben, auf ihrem Weg zum MAX lvl. , aus dem sie lernen könnten..

Wie schon oben angesprochen erlebte WoW mit 2.4 seine Blütezeit....damals gab es für jeden das richtige..und noch keine Achievements...


----------



## ThEDiciple (19. Juni 2009)

celion schrieb:


> Es ist ja jetzt schon schwer genug 25 Mann aufzutreiben die raiden wollen




Wir haben konstant 27-30 anmeldungen für die 25er Raids wenn alle anwesend sind, man kanns also nicht verallgemeinern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (19. Juni 2009)

Man kann es nie allen gerecht machen, das liegt in der Natur der Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist nur ein Spiel, das stimmt, und "normale" Menschen, seien es jetzt "Hardcor-Raider" oder "Caluals", gehen auch mal nach draußen und hocken nicht 24/7 vor WoW (auch wenn es für manche eine schwere Vorstellung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [es gibt auch eine kleine Minderheit die 24/7 zockt] ), aber es ist eine Abwechslung und man möchte sich auch freuen, wenn man etwas geschafft hat, und sich von der breiten Masse abhebt.
Klar, das mit der Markenvereinfachung sehe ich mit einem weinenden und einem lachenden Auge, einerseits kommt man leichter an gutes EQ, aber andererseits ist dann auch T7 sogut wie wertlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ActivisionBlizzard passt das Spiel nunmal der breiten Masse an (und das sind immerhin mehr als 11,5 mio User [die die sich aufregen sind nur von mir geschätzte 50k]).

Es sollte aber nicht über allem anderen stehen, ich erinnere: Es ist nur ein Spiel!!!
Ich war bis jetz nur 2 mal Naxx(10), beim zweiten Run gecleared und ich hab mich gefreut. Bei mir stehen aber Erfolg und Spaß auf einer Stufe, denn wenn ich Erfolg habe, habe ich auch Spaß und auch ohne Erfolg kann ich Spaß haben.

Und wenn man aus dem Spiel aussteigen möchte, dann aber bitte ohne Tage/Wochenlanges rumgeheule, es interessiert keinen.

Und sowas ist auch echt aller erste Sahne...


Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> AION ist noch schlechter, aber WoW ist halt echt dem Untergang geweiht. Ich hatte ja die Hoffnung, dass es sich mit 3.2 nochmal lohnt den Acc zu aktivieren, aber das ist so lächerlich...


Hallo du da vor dem Bildschirm: Es interessiert keinen!

Soweit erstmal von mir.

MfG euer UberMetallOr Acid_1


----------



## Technocrat (19. Juni 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich doch: Wieso geht man überhaupt raiden, wenn einem ein paar Monate später sowieso t8,5 hinterhergeworfen wird?



Deswegen ja mein Rat: hört mit dem blöden Raiden auf und betrachtet WoW wieder als Spiel, nicht als Lebensinhalt.


----------



## Danj2008 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich war auchs eit wow Cassik dabei hab seit 2wochen aufgehört , da alle Imba Leutz weg sind wo ich damalls kannte die heutigen spieler sind meist ncoh jünger alls 18 , und halten sich net mal an Raid regeln .
Schade fuer dass wass aus wow wurde falls ich je wieder n Online Game zocke dann vllt Blizzards neues Online Game wass die ersten 2 jahre jednfalls nicht tot gepacht werden wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke dass  Future Online Game anfangs ala Wow Classik sein wird nur in Modernerem  natürlich nix mit wow gemainsam aber wider was spannendes  unerforschtes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal op jetzt scfi oder mittelalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es muss einfa geil werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (19. Juni 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> wann ungefähr... also 3monate 4 monate oder sowas^^


wenn er fertig ist woher sollen wir das wissen. er wird zwischen 1-2wochen-1 monat wohl erscheinen wenn man die erscheinung der letzten live patches mit content inhalt betrachtet.


----------



## lordtheseiko (19. Juni 2009)

> Wie schon oben angesprochen erlebte WoW mit 2.4 seine Blütezeit....damals gab es für jeden das richtige..und noch keine Achievements...


du hast vollkommen recht! 

/sign


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Deswegen ja mein Rat: hört mit dem blöden Raiden auf und betrachtet WoW wieder als Spiel, nicht als Lebensinhalt.


Warum kann nicht jeder so spielen wie er Lust hat? Wenn man 2-3 Abende in der Woche raidet ist es noch lange kein Lebensinhalt. In BC hat es doch eigentlich auch prima funktioniert.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Es sollte aber nicht über allem anderen stehen, ich erinnere: Es ist nur ein Spiel!!!
> Ich war bis jetz nur 2 mal Naxx(10), beim zweiten Run gecleared und ich hab mich gefreut. Bei mir stehen aber Erfolg und Spaß auf einer Stufe, denn wenn ich Erfolg habe, habe ich auch Spaß und auch ohne Erfolg kann ich Spaß haben.



Geht mir genauso, ich war mit meinem Tank auch erst zwei mal in NAxx (10) und der zeite Versuch war ein Clearrun.
Als der (T7/T7,5 was weiß ich keine Ahnung von sowas) Tankhelm da droppte hab ich ihn gerne dem Second Tank überlassen, weil der sich ganz offensichtlich viel mehr darüber gefreut hat, als ich das je könnte.
Denkt immer daran, im Prinzip is WoW nix anderes als MAUMAU. erntshaft!


----------



## CalibraHH (19. Juni 2009)

also ich sehe da eher bald ein ende der wow-ära der "guten" spieler. es ist aber einfach fakt, das die bosse immer leichter werden (oder das equip im verhältnis zu gut?), somit ist es massentauglicher. spieler müssen nicht mehr viel denken, die bolzen einfach nur noch drauf. in naxx wird einfach alles nur noch weggebombt, bis man beim nächsten boss ist. die tanks halten mittlerweile alles aus, da können auch 10 mobs drauf hauen, der heiler heilt ja auch eh alles. es gibt hin und wieder mal ein boss, wo man sich bewegen muss, da sieht man dann immer, wie schlecht doch die meisten spieler sind, weil sie ewig verrecken. und damit die spieler nicht einschlafen und das spiel zu langweilig wird, haben sie erfolge eingeführt und viele neue pets und reittiere, damit man was zu tun hat zwischendurch.
heute geht man naxx25 random, selbst ulduar wird teilweise random gespielt. ich kann mich FAST an keinen einzigen random run zu bc zeiten erinnern. da war der trash schon so "schwer", da random da fast gar nichts ging. selbst in hero inis ging man mit mages oder jäger für cc, heute läuft der tank einfach so durch ne ini ohne anzuhalten und die dds bomben alles weg. wo isn da der sinn des spiels??
zur zeit befindet sich wow vielleicht noch im höhenflug, aber bald werden die meisten guten spieler aufhören, weils zu langweilig is. es gibt doch jetzt kaum noch gute gilden, die wirklich raiden und ihren char beherrschen.
klar möchte blizzard immer neue kunden gewinnen, aber so wie sie es jetzt machen, wirds nicht auf dauer gut gehen. es ist einfach VIEL zu langweilig. und die leute die wenig oder sogar zu wenig zeit haben, werden eh nie wirklich raiden gehen können, egal wie leicht sie es machen. was wollen die dann mit so super equip aus den marken?? toll aussehen??
und vonwegen nachwuchs für die gilden bekommen is auch quatsch, da man einen neuling, der vielleicht seinen char beherrscht nur EIN MAL durch irgendeine 25 ziehen muss und er ist fast voll equipt, da die gilde ja schon fast alles haben wird, wenn sie regelmäßig raiden geht. somit wäre ein nachwuchs innerhalb eines raids tauglich vom equip für höhere aufgaben. aber auch das is nicht so der sinn finde ich.

aber jedem das seine. es wird eh noch einige zeit so vor sich hindümpeln, bis es nur noch noobs gibt und dann bricht das game irgendwann zusammen.

mfg


----------



## Dopemahsta (19. Juni 2009)

OMFG alle die hier weinen l2p.. mehr sag ich dazu net. hört bitte bitte auf zu spielen ihr noobs. keine ahnung von nix, abr flamen. wenns so einfach ist, bastelt euch euer eigenes mmo, werbt ein paar millionen kunden, und gut ist !


----------



## Nargazz (19. Juni 2009)

Tja der Thread spricht mir aus der Seele, vorallem der Eröffnungspost des TE. Was mir besonders hängengeblieben ist ist die Aussage "jeder hatte irgendwo etwas zu tun" Und genau das fehlt mir.
Jop nun bin ich voll 25er Naxx und könnte mit Ulduar weitermachen und schon wird T9 angekündigt. Meine Hauptraidzeit ist vorbei und an den Nagel gehangen. Ich hatte damals die Hoffnung das damit wenn ich ne zeitlang nicht raide und hinterherhänge nochmal die große Motivation zurückkommt irgendwas zu sehen was mir noch fehlt. Aber irgendwie geht die neugewonnenen Motivation echt flöten wenn ich solche Patchnotes lese. Zum Teil habe ich den Eindruck das alles was zählt neue Mounts und neue Haustiere sind und weil darin soviel Zeit gesteckt wird muss der Content einfach sein und die Sets...Lassen wir das, wenn ich mich an BC erinnere gab es Leute die hatten trotz regelmäßiger Anstrengung ihr T4 nicht aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Das hat nichts mit Equipposen zu tun, aber die Erfolge sind kein wirklicher Ausgleich, zumindest für mich wie damals als ich endlich endlich den T5 Kopf in den Händen hielt...Vorallem mal ans Gedankenanstoß: Als ich damals T4/T5 war, war das heere Ziel der Schwarze Tempel, irgendwie hat man sich darauf gefreut etwas zu sehen was noch lange Zeit hinter verschlossenen Pforten liegen sollte. Oder geht das nur mir so.


und @ Rußler 100% signed


P.S.: Und von meiner Seite war das mein lange unterdrücktes MiMiMi denn wie mein Vorposter schon bemerkte, das Thema ist extrem emotional besetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: @Dopemahsta: Was los? Funktioniert dein 56k Modem in deinem 500 Seelendorf wieder und Papa ist noch auf Arbeit das du an den Rechner darfst? Meinungen sind zum Äußern da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Juni 2009)

ohne den Patch mal zu bewerten will ich mal was Grundsätzliches sagen:

Eigentlich hat in der neuen Raidinstanz keiner was zu suchen, der nicht Nax clear hat und ständig in Ulduar sitzt! Das kann ich mit ruhigem Gewissen sagen, denn ich komme auch nicht oft zum raiden und bin durchaus noch in Nax! Ich war noch nicht in Ulduar und? Wenn ich Nax durchhabe werd ich das nächste Ziel in Angriff nehmen! Und wer halt öfter spielt und schon durch ist DEM GÖNN ICH DAS!

Was passiert wenn es die Marken in den HeroInstanzen gibt? JEDER wird sie farmen! Das ist wie mit einem Bankkonto, nem Handy oder ner E-Mailadresse! Man könnte zwar ohne leben aber irgendwann grenzt man sich aus der Gesellschaft aus! Den wer geht denn noch nach Nax wenn das Equip dann für ein sicher vereinfachtes Ulduar reicht? Bis auf ein paar Funruns werden es wohl nicht mehr viele sein! Und wieder geht ein Stück Content den Bach runter weil es vom EQUIP her nicht mehr so interessant ist und man es überspringen KANN!

Dieses scheinheilige "und wer das nicht gut findet ist nur Equipgeil!" geht mir so auf den Wecker! Das sind dann meist die Leute, die selbst nur in den Endcontent wollen weil sie ja nur die beste Ausrüstung haben wollen und dazu gehören! In Wirklichkeit waren sie wahrscheinlich nichtmal in Nax und wittern jetzt ihre Chance gleich ganz tolle Ausrüstung zu kriegen! Und wer sagt das er für andere Instanzen keine Gruppen mehr findet im 80erBereich sollte sich mal Gedanken machen ob es nicht auch daran liegt.... 

Und wenn ich schonmal dabei bin! Geweint wird momentan tatsächlich viel! Anscheinend wird vielen WowSpielern tatsächlich alles zuviel was nicht Endcontent ist! Wieso kann ich mich nicht sofort ausloggen? Warum sind die Preise im AH so hoch? Wieso kann ich loot nicht umtauschen? Ständig wird sich über irgendwas beschwert für den man keinen "ERFOLG! Du hast ne popelige Handtasche für nen hirnverbrannten Goldbetrag gekauft nur um diesen dümmlichen Erfolg in deine Sammlung stellen zu können" hat. 

Früher wurde der Begriff "Ehre" irgendwann zur farce als die Definition in "Ein Bezahlungsmittel für den zeitlichen Aufenthalt auf dem Schlachtfeld" umgewandelt wurde.

Jetzt wird langsam "Heroisch" und "Endcontent" durch den Kakao gezogen und man versteht langsam "normal" als "Easymode"!

Freuen wir uns doch auf ein "Bring the player not the class!" Wenn es dann so garkeinen Unterschied macht ob ich jetzt mit der oder mit der Klasse einlogge! Wenn sie sich alle ähnlich spielen und irgendwo die Abwechslung fehlt! Jetzt kann man sich ja schon durch die Heros durchbomben! Das Gruppenspiel bedeutet nicht mehr die Gruppe muß zusammenspielen sondern eben zusammen anwesend sein! 

Und was kommt dann? Skill wird wohl bald nicht mehr benötigt! Wer pro Woche einmal 2 Std spielt muß man ja den Endcontent auch zugänglich machen! Also schmeißen wir alles raus was keine Miete zahlt! CC-Fähigkeiten? Weg damit! 

Wer wundert sich da, dass DD nur noch nach Schaden gefragt werden? WAS BRAUCHEN DIE DENN NOCH GROßARTIG?

Und dann ständig dieses "Hey ist doch nur ein Spiel!" Ja ist es! Aber auch in dieser virtuellen Welt trifft man auf ECHTE Menschen! Und ob es manche glauben oder nicht! Auch die zahlen monatliche Gebühren dafür! Meist geht einer mit einem echt miese equipten Char in nen Raid und staubt loot ab! Danach sagt er natürlich: "hey! Ist doch nur ein Spiel!" Dann, wenn er gutes Equip hat, kickt er halt mal nen DD aus der Herogruppe unter 3 K Dps! "Sry! Wir wollen da schnell durch aber hey! Ist doch nur ein Spiel!" Sch*** EgoSpieler!

Ich hab selbst schon festgestellt das sich bei mir die definition "Randomgruppen" gewandelt hat! Ich bin immer gern und viel in Randomgruppen gegangen! Zwischenzeitlich sind "Randomgruppen" für mich "+ 1-2 unbekannte Spieler" selbst in Heros könnte man schon wahnsinnig werden was sich für eine kurzlebige Mitnahmementalität entwickelt! *wipe* *Mage verläßt die Gruppe* "Sry kein bock" oder alleine schon: "Wenn von 5 Leuten gleich mal 4 schreiben: Könnt ihr porten?" Selbst die Zeit mal schnell selbst hinzufliegen wird immer mehr zuviel! Am besten wartet die ganze Gruppe schon am Portstein auf ihn während er noch "schnell" ein Alterac macht! Keiner fragt:"Wie geht der Boss?" In der violetten Festung geht man sang und klanglos unter weil jemand beide Mobs tötet und der Boss in enrage geht oder beim Wasserboss keiner die Hebel bewegt! "Welche Hebel?" oder "Warum hat der Tank den Wasserboss nicht einfach gezogen?" Dann haste ab und zu noch Leute dabei, da biste froh das sie nach 5 Min wenigstens mal eine Antwort in den Gruppenchannel schreiben... von ihren Bemühungen in der Instanz ganz abgesehen....

Nein ich höre jetzt auf mich aufzuregen! Immerhin spielt hier die überwiegende Menge sowieso nicht Wow sondern nur den winzig geringen %-Satz der sich "Endcontent" schimpft! Und da muß man ja schnell "durchrushen"!

Die restlichen 99 % des Spiels werden einfach mal ingoriert! Wenn kümmern sie auch? Da fallen keine tollen Epics! Und das sind genau die Leute, die den Raidern epicgeilheit ankreiden!

Davon abgesehen werden Bosstaktiken zu 99 % kopiert! Es ist nur noch ein NACHSPIELEN! Also bleibt mal auf den Boden wenn ihr es nur fair findet das jeder gleich weiter in die nächste Instanz kann!

Nein, ich werde (noch) nicht aufhören! Ganz einfach weil ich mit vielen Leuten gerne spiele! Aber ich muß zugeben das es momentan immer mehr frustet und ich immer öfter keinen Bock hab einzuloggen!

motzt, meckert! Zerlegt und flammt mich! Das ist halt meine Meinung und ich steh dazu!


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

Dopemahsta schrieb:


> l2p.. mehr sag ich dazu net. hört bitte bitte auf zu spielen ihr noobs.



Hmm du bist ein bisschen verwirrt oder? Zuviel von Muttis starkem Kakau?
Wie soll man den Spielen lernen wenn man gleichzeitig aufhören soll.
Bitte um Erklärung ?


----------



## -Spellmâster- (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Zum ende von BC hatte wow eine hochzeit der entwicklung durchlebt. Der content war schwer, durch marken konnte man sich als casual das ein oder andere highlevel item kaufen, auch wenn man noch in SSC steckte und jeder hatte irgendwie, irgendwo was zu tun. Die accountzahlen schnellten waehrend BC in die hoehe. Der content war angenehm, casuals begnuegten sich mit Karazhan und gruul und vielleicht noch den anfaengen von FDS und SSC. Die stimmung war nicht schlecht, kaum einer regte sich auf, er konnte den content nicht komplett sehen (*voellig unberechtigt. Ich kann mit meinem Strassenkehrer Job auch nicht die ganze welt bereisen, nur weil ich zu faul bin zeit in eine Umschulung zu stecken*...),



Du kannst ein Spiel *nicht* damit vergleichen. Ein Pc-Spiel soll ja schließlich spaß machen und ist nicht mit der harten Realität zu vergleichen.


----------



## Karvon (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Außerdem verzeichnet WoW immernoch steigende Abozahlen erst kürzlich hat Blizzard mehrere Preise eingesackt, unter anderem für WoW als das beliebteste Bezahl-MMORPG.
> 
> Wenn du Spaß haben willst, schließe dich den 90% an, hör auf mit dem heulen oder lass das Zocken sein.
> So einfach ist das.
> ...




wie kann man in so wenig zeilen soviel mist reinschreiben, ganz abgesehn, davon, dass du beleidigend wirst und somit nicht den community standart von deinen 90% casuals hebst! das mit den steigenden Zahlen ist absoluter nonsense! Das hast du nur so geschrieben weil du glaubst, dass 11 millionen leute AKTIV! wow spielen...weil du ja alles glaubst, was geschrieben wird! Und dass der Großteil in WoW keine Casuals sind, weist du ja auch nicht, weil du ja anscheinend keine Ahnung hast, was ein MMORPG bieten soll/kann/muss...

fakt ist, WoW ist eines der besten MMORPGs....seit den letzten 4 Jahren und auch fakt ist, mit WotLK hat Blizzard den tot von WoW eingeleitet um mit seinem neuen MMORPG wieder seine alten WoW Spieler mit an Bord zu haben...spätestens wenn Blizz sein neues super toll geniales MMORPG fertig hat, spielt fast niemand mehr WoW...maximal 3 millionen nehm ich an, denn dann ist Star Wars auch fertig!

Und zum Thema "Patch 3.2 - Abstieg in den Wahnsinn" mag ich sagen,...Wahnsinn ist übertrieben, aber was Blizzard an dem Spiel verdiente und was in dem Spiel davon zu sehn ist, ist reine Verarschung! Denn mehr als jede dritte Woche Klassen"balance" patches gibts eh ned! Würden andere Entwickler hinter dem Projekt stehn und soviel Geld zur Verfügung haben, wäre WoW das non plus ultra...somit ist es ein ausklingender Hype, wie man an vielen Ecken lesen kann. Zufrieden Spieler gibts schon lang nicht mehr, außer diejenigen, die sich die Illusion nicht nehmen lassen =) 

Nun gut, viel Spaß noch!
mfg


----------



## e_guido (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Gut. Eine menge embleme. Tolle sache, aber wieso gings in BC auch mit einer art vom Emblemen? Die preise fuer Emblemitems wurden einfach angepasst, bzw bessere Items teurer gemacht. Ist das nicht viel sinnvoller? Ein teures Auto kostet ja auch MEHR geld und nicht ploetzlich Kanadische Dollar...



nein, wenn wir eine art von marken hätten, könnte sich mittlerweile jeder idiot direkt alle neuen items kaufen, weil mittlerweile jeder so viele von ihnen hätte.



FoolsTome schrieb:


> Heroinstanzen werden wieder interessant, Naxxramas wird aussterben (wer braucht t7? die items dort haben item level 200-219, fuer marken gibts ja jetzt durchaus bessere sachen, und die marken gibts schneller und besser in hero instanzen, dazu spaeter mehr...), T7 wandert meist ungeachtet von neuen spielern gar nicht mehr in die Taschen, da T8 zum greifen nah ist.



nein, da stimme ich auch nicht zu. seit wann bekommt man in heros mehr marken als in naxx? wenn ich mal überleg.. in ner hero bekommt man vllt 4 marken in ner halben std. 
in naxx 2-3 std mind genauso viele, dazu noch items, oder splitter.  hmm und t8 zum greifen nahe?? das wars bisher durch emalon auch schon, ulduar bleibt, wie es ist (evtl paar nerfs, aber im großen ganzen halt).


um die neuen besseren items zu bekommen für die marken des triumpfs muss man eben in die neue raid-ini gehen. 

UND DA IST DER PUNKT!   jetzt haben zwar die casuals die "tollen" items für embleme der eroberung, aber die fortgeschrittenen raider die besseren sachen 
aus der neuen ini.

dass blizz wert auf casuals legt ist klar, eben weil sie mehr geld einbringen. aber trotzdem haben die fortgeschrittenen raider noch was zu tun durch hardmodes etc. 
man sieht nach wie vor am titel, gildenname, am eq (schultern zb) wie "gut" oder weit ein spieler ist. das war zu 60er zeiten so und ist jetzt immernoch so!


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dieses scheinheilige "und wer das nicht gut findet ist nur Equipgeil!" geht mir so auf den Wecker! Das sind dann meist die Leute, die selbst nur in den Endcontent wollen weil sie ja nur die beste Ausrüstung haben wollen und dazu gehören! In Wirklichkeit waren sie wahrscheinlich nichtmal in Nax und wittern jetzt ihre Chance gleich ganz tolle Ausrüstung zu kriegen! Und wer sagt das er für andere Instanzen keine Gruppen mehr findet im 80erBereich sollte sich mal Gedanken machen ob es nicht auch daran liegt....



Nun da kann sich doch dann jeder ganz prima für sich selber entscheiden, ob er aus Spaß an der Sache raiden geht oder ob man tatsächlich nur dem Equipp hinterher jagt.

Die Leute die dann in die Raids gehen tun das aus Liebe zu Sache, und die sind tatsächlich die einzigen die wirklich was in den Raids zu suchen haben!!


----------



## boonfish (19. Juni 2009)

Klasse geschrieben. Vorallem das Ende ist treffend. 
Dazu würd ich gern noch was sagen, und zwar:

Ein Spiel lebt, so wie alles andere was Spaß macht, von Einschränkungen.
Und das gilt gerade bei Rollenspielen. In einem Rollenspiel erwarte ich ein breites Spektrum an Möglichkeiten (welches WoW ja eigentlich bietet), welches mir die Chance gibt mich selbst im Spiel neu zu erfinden. Ich will mir in diesem Spektrum eine Individualität erarbeit/erspielen. Das heist ich will garnicht alles sein, alles können, alles sehen!
Die Vorstellung einer Sache ist meist besser als die Sache selbst.

Soll heißen: Wenn ich mit WoW anfange bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen und nehme so gut wie alle Unannehmlichkeiten in Kauf.
Um so mehr dieses Spektrums man aber ausfüllt umso mehr Individualität geht verloren und Situationen bieten immer weniger Abwechslung und obwohl man jahrelang gespielt hat und sich und seinen Charakter weiterentwickelt hat wimmelt es plötzlich nurnoch von Chars die genauso aussehen und das selbe können wie du. 
Heute will Blizzard wohl alle Beschränkungen aufheben nach dem Motto: Umso mehr umso bessser. Und umso besser heißt natürlich umso mehr Geld.
Für mich aber eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Denn aus dieser Politik wird das, was du in deinem Ende sehr treffend beschrieben hast. 

>Jede Klasse kann alles, Jeder hat alles gesehen, jeder kann alles machen< und schon ist der Reiz verloren. 
Kleine Kinder wird das zwar nicht stören, aber langfristig wird Blizzard damit alle älteren Spieler verlieren. Ob sich das rechnet kann ich nicht sagen, aber WoW hat den Status eines ernst zunehmenden Rollenspiels (Rollenspiel im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) bereits verloren.


----------



## Kagaru (19. Juni 2009)

Hi Leutz

Hier prallen natürlich viele meinungen aufeinander ... aber warum muss man beleidigend werden wenn es auch sachlich geht ? Sachlich bleiben eigene argumente einbringen usw. sagt man .
nicht beleidigungen anstatt von argumenten "wirkung" zeigen lassen .


Es gibt ja 2 seiten , die Raider : natürlich gehört egoismus zum spiel , denn man möchte immer etwas besser sein als jemand anderes ... man nehme als als kleinen püersönlichen antrieb ... also zielsetzung  . Dazu gehört natürlich auch im content  voran zu kommen . sich dies also zu erspielen ...  und genau da liegt der punkt was die raider gegen den patch haben .  man hebt sich nicht mehr so argh von der masse ab .
Ich finde das sehr verständlich , da man somit indirekt für seine leistungen belohnt wird ...

Widerrum haben es spieler schwer die diesen content nicht schaffen magels equip etc.
die dann eine hero oder naxx gehen wollen , aber nicht mitgenommen werden aufgrund von "fehlendem" equip
Da sollte sich mancher "raider" (oder kann ich es schon eingebildeter nennen ? ) denken : "wie war es bei mir am anfang ? als ich noch  hc's gehen musste um equip zu bekommen , mit blau-grünen  equip sind wir reingegangen ... und und und "
Aber da viele  oder einige denken , das wenn man kein t7-t8 etc hat nicht ordentlich hc's naxx gehen kann , dann kommen solche diskusionenauf .
Wenn nicht viele Raid'er so ein verhalten an den tag legen würden  und sich damit andere spieler die neu sind oder nicht so schnell wie manche im content voran kommen ans bein gepisst fühlen würden
dann würde einiges leichter erscheinen 

ich habe kein problem damit , schlecht equipte spieler mit in hc's naxx oder sonst wohin zu nehmen , da man selber auch mal klein angefangen hat
und natürlich kann dieser nicht sofort seine 6-7k dps locker fahren , aber was solls? hindert das den spielspaß ?
ich sage nein ...

also entspannen


zu dem thema 

ich finde den marken wirr  auch nicht gut , 
auch nicht das man leichter  an teile rankommt , die man noch garnicht benötigt bzw die nichtmal teilweise erspielt .
Warum hat man da nicht die kosten für t7 teile gesenkt und alle als markenbelohnun reingestellt? so kommt man schneller zu t7 durchs selbst erspielen
aber jetzt sieht es so aus , als ob man sich t8 niveau durch heros etc erspielen kann , was nicht grad dem vorteil bringt .

Durch diese änderungen die jetzt 9im laufe sind , wird mehr augenmerk auf die archievments gemacht , was den spieler die darauf  ein sch**** setzen zum nachteil ist , da sie sofort als gimps abgestempelt werden könnten .

aber naja erstmmal abwarten und tee trinken , derzeit steht noch nix fest

so long

mfg Kagaru


----------



## Slam (19. Juni 2009)

Vielleich gibt es ja noch T7 komplett für Hero Marken, das würde ich mir wünschen und halt 2 Teile 8,5 oder T8. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## ReWahn (19. Juni 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Klasse geschrieben. Vorallem das Ende ist treffend.
> Dazu würd ich gern noch was sagen, und zwar:
> 
> Ein Spiel lebt, so wie alles andere was Spaß macht, von Einschränkungen.
> ...



so ist es.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

Karvon schrieb:


> fakt ist, WoW ist eines der besten MMORPGs....seit den letzten 4 Jahren und auch fakt ist, mit WotLK hat Blizzard den tot von WoW eingeleitet um mit seinem neuen MMORPG wieder seine alten WoW Spieler mit an Bord zu haben...spätestens wenn Blizz sein neues super toll geniales MMORPG fertig hat, spielt fast niemand mehr WoW...maximal 3 millionen nehm ich an, denn dann ist Star Wars auch fertig!



Nun mal zu diesem ewig unsinnigen "Blizz hat den Tod von WoW eingeleitet."

JA HABEN SIE. Und zwar am 11.02.2005. 
Da haben sie das Spiel nämlich veröffentlicht, und von da an begann die Uhr zu ticken.
Ein Spielprinzip wie WOW hat systemimmanent nur eine begrenzte Tragfähigkeit und zwar aus den verschiedensten Gründen, die zu thematisieren hier nicht der Raum ist.
Das heist WOW stirbt schon seit über 4 Jahren. Aber Blizz tut (sehr geschickt) zur Zeit alles mesnchenmögliche um das endgültige Dahinscheiden noch einwenig hinauszuzögren.
Und aktuell gelingt ihnen das ganz gut, auch wenn wirtschaftlich vernachlässigbare Randberereiche (z.B. Profizocker) wegbrechen.

Irgendwann ist es tot, aber nicht so schnell wie ihr Aasgeier glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcandaa (19. Juni 2009)

Seh ich genauso!


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (19. Juni 2009)

da ich nicht allzu große lust hatte sämtliche 27 seiten durchzublättern würde mich dennoch eine quelle brennend intressiern


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> da ich nicht allzu große lust hatte sämtliche 27 seiten durchzublättern würde mich dennoch eine quelle brennend intressiern



http://wow.buffed.de/news/10690/wow-erste-...veroeffentlicht

speziell das hier:



> * In den beiden 10- und 25-Spieler-Instanzen des Kolosseums der Kreuzfahrer fällt ein neues Emblem des Triumphs.
> 
> * In allen Dungeons, in denen bisher Embleme des Heldentums oder der Ehre gefunden werden konnten, wie zum Beispiel Naxxramas oder Hallen des Steins im Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch', finden sich jetzt stattdessen Embleme der Eroberung. Embleme der Eroberung können noch immer in Embleme der Ehre oder des Heldentums umgetauscht werden.
> 
> * Die tägliche Dungeonquest auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch' hat nun als Belohnung 2 Emblem des Triumphs, während es in der täglichen Dungeonquest auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'normal' 1 Emblem des Triumphs zu erlangen gibt.


----------



## xRohen (19. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun da kann sich doch dann jeder ganz prima für sich selber entscheiden, ob er aus Spaß an der Sache raiden geht oder ob man tatsächlich nur dem Equipp hinterher jagt.
> 
> Die Leute die dann in die Raids gehen tun das aus Liebe zu Sache, und die sind tatsächlich die einzigen die wirklich was in den Raids zu suchen haben!!



Haha, endlich mal ein Post wo ich wirklich sagen kann 100% SIGN!!!

Außerdem haben die Hardcorespieler immer noch den neuesten Raid und die neusten Marken also können sich von den Casuals genauso abheben wie sie es jetzt tun. Im Moment haben die Casuals eben auch schon T7 oder T7,5 und die Harcoregamer T8 oder T8,5.

Und beim neuen Raid ist es eben so dass die Casuals auch an Uluarequip ca. rankommen und die Harcoregamer haben eben schon Kollosseumequip/whatever.

Und viele die ich kenne (mich eingeschlossen) gehen jede Woche ihre Naxx ID, auch wenn NICHTS mehr daraus gebraucht wird und jedes Item (bis auf boe) gedisst wird. Es macht einfach Spaß mit den Leuten Abends nach Naxx zu gehen und dann wird im TS noch geplaudert und sich amüsiert. Wer das Spiel nicht als das sieht was es eigentlich ist (und das ist Spaß) der macht irgendetwas falsch.


----------



## Rußler (19. Juni 2009)

Um mal wieder ein bissle Humor hierrein zu bringen , bei uns im TS kam letztens folgende Aussage : 

Achievements sind dazu da, dass man beim ersten legen eines Bosses merkt, dass es ein Boss war und kein Trashmob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

legt auch ein ganz klein wenig die Anspruchlosigkeit der Nordend Bosse dar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cellesfb (19. Juni 2009)

ich beschreib die patch notes mal nur mit einen wort. Verrückt !


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

xRohen schrieb:


> Haha, endlich mal ein Post wo ich wirklich sagen kann 100% SIGN!!!
> 
> Außerdem haben die Hardcorespieler immer noch den neuesten Raid und die neusten Marken also können sich von den Casuals genauso abheben wie sie es jetzt tun. Im Moment haben die Casuals eben auch schon T7 oder T7,5 und die Harcoregamer T8 oder T8,5.
> 
> ...




Ui ein richtiger Mensch *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gehr sogar noch gerne in Heros, obwohl  ich weder Sachen, noch Ruf, noch Marken brauche.
Aber ich fürchte das würdn die meisten hier nie kapieren. "ey alda gibt ja aber keine Bääloohnung für, bist du abern doofer Noob"


----------



## Meßias (19. Juni 2009)

Leider kommt hier wieder mal die gleiche Diskussion zu stande wie auf jedem mir bekannten Server auch...

Haben frisch gebackene 80er überhaupt eine Chance in einen Raid zu rutschen um gewisse ausrüstung zu farmen oder einfach die Erfahrung im Zusammenspiel mit zu nehmen?

Ganz klar !NEIN!

Denn das Equip, welches vorausgesezt wird, gibt es ja erst in den Raids, also wie soll man anders dran kommen, als über ein Marken-System welches Blizz ja nun mit 3.2 einführen will?

Wenn nicht jeder Profi-Player so egoistisch wäre, und auch mal "Anfänger" auf diesem gebiet einbeziehen würde, gäbe es so Foren-beiträge wohl nicht...
Wo ist der Spaß geblieben? Mit Freunden einfach mal nen Raid zu gehen? 

Ist es nicht egal ob man wiped? Jeder hat mal klein angefangen oder haben usnere Profis von anfang an nicht gewiped, als sie das erste mal Raid xy gegangen sind? Gabs da echt keine Erfahrungen zu sammeln, keine Taktiken zu lernen? Warum seit ihr dann da rein gegangen?

Es gäbe mit Sicherheit noch Fähige Spieler, die Ihre Klasse beherrschen, wenn sie einfach mal die Chance bekommen dieses auch zu beweisen...

Und warum wurde in BC Zeiten nicht nach DPS hier, Equip da, und Bosserfahrung im Schlaf dort gefragt?

Begreife nicht wie man die Schuld Blizz zu schieben kann, wenn das Gemeinschaftsspiel, was WoW nun mal ist, von vielen Playern selbst zerstört wird... 

Leider kommen Spieler, die aus Interesse einfach mal Naxx; Ulduar; ect. sehen wollen nicht dazu, ausser sie legen sich selber ins Zeug...
Und da meine Frage an diese Art von Spieler:

Warum sucht ihr euch nicht ne Gruppe zusammen die so denkt wie Ihr? denen es nichts ausmacht zu Wipen, die gemeinsam das Zusammenspiel lernen wollen? Denen noch etwas an der Welt von WoW liegt, um gemeinsam Abenteuer zu bestehen und den Spaß nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren?

Erwischt... das ist nämlich auch wieder nicht die Richtige lösung oder??? Irgendwie traurig, oder?


MfG


----------



## Shintuargar (19. Juni 2009)

Karvon schrieb:


> fakt ist, WoW ist eines der besten MMORPGs....seit den letzten 4 Jahren und auch fakt ist, mit WotLK hat Blizzard den tot von WoW eingeleitet um mit seinem neuen MMORPG wieder seine alten WoW Spieler mit an Bord zu haben...spätestens wenn Blizz sein neues super toll geniales MMORPG fertig hat, spielt fast niemand mehr WoW...maximal 3 millionen nehm ich an, denn dann ist Star Wars auch fertig!



3 Millionen ist eine Zahl, wo bei anderen MMOs die Champagnerflaschen geöffnet würden. Bei 3 Millionen ist WoW immer noch nicht tot, denn dann müssten HdRO, WAR oder AoC längst tot sein, es wird aber immer noch gespielt. Und weiterentwickelt...


----------



## celion (19. Juni 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Wir haben konstant 27-30 anmeldungen für die 25er Raids wenn alle anwesend sind, man kanns also nicht verallgemeinern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir bringen unsere raids auch noch voll, aber mit 3.2.2 wird sich das mit sicherheit bald ändern.

Unser Server gehört noch zu den vollsten, dennoch müssen sich Raidgilden zusammen tun um den Spielerbedarf zu decken oder lösen sich gleich ganz auf.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

celion schrieb:


> Wir bringen unsere raids auch noch voll, aber mit 3.2.2 wird sich das mit sicherheit bald ändern.
> 
> Unser Server gehört noch zu den vollsten, dennoch müssen sich Raidgilden zusammen tun um den Spielerbedarf zu decken oder lösen sich gleich ganz auf.



Aber wenn sich Raidgilden auflösen, weil es die Blohnung auch woanders etwas einfacher gibt, dann war die Motivation doch ohnehin nicht das Raiden sondern die eben die Belohungen oder ?
Hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## X-orzist (19. Juni 2009)

e_guido schrieb:


> um die neuen besseren items zu bekommen für die marken des triumpfs muss man eben in die neue raid-ini gehen.
> 
> UND DA IST DER PUNKT!   jetzt haben zwar die casuals die "tollen" items für embleme der eroberung, aber die fortgeschrittenen raider die besseren sachen
> aus der neuen ini.
> ...




Falsch!!

marken des triumpfs gibt es ebenfalls für das erfüllen der täglichen non-hero sowie hero - daily ... genau 3 dieser neuen Marken.

Somit kann ich locker 4 Wochen die Dailys machen, ohne das Koloseum gesehen zu haben aber dennoch ca. 100 marken des triumpfs in meinen händen halten


----------



## Rabaz (19. Juni 2009)

MiniMephisto schrieb:


> Also das Auszeichnungssystem hat sich gewaltig verschlechtert, Leute die richtig Arbeiten bei WoW werden gleichgestellt mit irgendwelchen Noobs.



Leute die da 'richtig arbeiten' wissen mit Sicherheit nicht was das eigentlich ist.


----------



## xRohen (19. Juni 2009)

X-orzist schrieb:


> Falsch!!
> 
> marken des triumpfs gibt es ebenfalls für das erfüllen der täglichen non-hero sowie hero - daily ... genau 3 dieser neuen Marken.
> 
> Somit kann ich locker 4 Wochen die Dailys machen, ohne das Koloseum gesehen zu haben aber dennoch ca. 100 marken des triumpfs in meinen händen halten



Nur mal so aus interesse, macht es den Leuten so viel aus wenn Casuals auch 1-2 Items für Marken des Triumphs haben? Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Input=Output, wenn jemand jeden Tag die beiden Dailys macht und das 4 Wochen hintereinander, dann hat er sich meiner Meinung nach auch seine Items verdient und kann sich darüber freuen. Nur weil er nicht den schweren Content macht den die anderen machen, ist es doch nicht schlimm. Immerhin wird er jede einzelne Hero durchbekommen haben in der Zeit und das ist doch auch schon einmal was. Ihr habt in den 4 Wochen zich mehr Marken, zumal ihr ja auch die Heros macht. Da kommt ihr dann locker auf mehrere 100 Marken und noch die Drops aus dem Raid.

Also warum darüber aufregen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

X-orzist schrieb:


> Falsch!!
> 
> marken des triumpfs gibt es ebenfalls für das erfüllen der täglichen non-hero sowie hero - daily ... genau 3 dieser neuen Marken.
> 
> Somit kann ich locker 4 Wochen die Dailys machen, ohne das Koloseum gesehen zu haben aber dennoch ca. 100 marken des triumpfs in meinen händen halten



Juhuu *freu*
Ma gucken was es schickes dafür gibt.
Dailys ich komme


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (19. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> http://wow.buffed.de/news/10690/wow-erste-...veroeffentlicht




danke dir, heute noch gar nich auf die startseite von buffed geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xRohen (19. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Juhuu *freu*
> Ma gucken was es schickes dafür gibt.
> Dailys ich komme



Jepp, dann wird man sogar noch für die Dailys belohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mach die eh jeden Abend mit meiner Gilde, find die Heros auch toll designt und machen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (19. Juni 2009)

Benefit schrieb:


> blubber blubber blah
> Mfg, Benefit!




mal ehrlich der post gehört gelöscht und gemeldet

btw is der threadname genauso schön ironisch nach meinem geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xRohen (19. Juni 2009)

Benefit schrieb:


> Das Problem ist: nicht jeder Spieler ist RL isoliert und hat seine Freunde im TS
> manche haben Freunde im RL und wollen den spass im WoW durch Erfolge haben!
> Wenn ich spass mit Freunden haben viel geh ich in den Club treff mich mit ihnen geh auf ein Bier
> ect das sind die "echten" freunde aber das was TS-Freunde sind... lol
> ...



Ich glaube nicht dass hier irgendwer etwas davon gesagt hat. Solche Posts kannst du dir eigentlich schenken, niemand hat hier behauptet nur Freunde online zu haben. Ich habe sowohl einen Job, als auch eine Menge RL-Freunde, nur weil ich an ein paar Abenden WoW spiele, heißt es noch lange nicht dass man nichts anderes tut. Naja, sonst kann ich nur über deinen Post mit den Augen rollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (19. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber wenn sich Raidgilden auflösen, weil es die Blohnung auch woanders etwas einfacher gibt, dann war die Motivation doch ohnehin nicht das Raiden sondern die eben die Belohungen oder ?
> Hab ich da was übersehen?



Es ist nunmal so das die meisten raiden um an Equip zu kommen.


----------



## 1337reroll (19. Juni 2009)

@TE:

Nach meiner WoW Pause will ich wieder Spaß im PvE haben und den habe ich jetzt nur bedingt, wenn die Leute symphatisch sind, am besten sind sie humorvoll - aber bei den Bosskämpfen konzentriert.
So Leute mag ich und mit denen macht es auch einfach nur Spaß zu raiden...

aber man kriegt die EpiXXr0xx0R1337, entschuldigt für die Ausschweifung, man kriegt die Items einfach nur noch in den Allerwertestens gesteckt.Und sowas ist schade.
Es verdirbt zu einem, für mich, den Spaß am Spiel und dieses Hinterherschmeißen von Items hat direkt die ganze Erweiterung scheiße gemacht.


Ich spiele seit Classic...
- Classic:
Hat Spaß gemacht, da war ich eher noch ein Casual ( ZG geraidet, mehr nicht)

-BC:
War einfach nur Klasse!
Ich war im Highend-Content tätig und habe selber den Weg gefunden, um meine Klasse annäherend perfekt zu spielen - das mein ich nicht als Angeberei, es ist einfach so.

-WotLK:
Lahm, einfach nur L A H M !
Wer nicht die 0815-Skillung hat ist ein N 0 0 B!
-> Eigene Ideen kann man vergessen!
Wer nicht mind. 2,5k DPS fährt ist ein N 0 0 B!
-> Auf guten CC , etc., pp. wird kein Wert mehr gelegt!
Wer nicht full epic ist, ist ein N 0 0 B!
-> EpiXX = Skill?


Und jetzt kriegt man gute Items mit "Heromarken" ... just lowl?
Wenn man in BC Heros gegangen ist und man lange gespart hat, hatte man diese nette 2h Axt (?) oder eine tolle Fernkampfwaffe...
und jetzt ... 1 Tag = 5 Epix mehr


BTT:
Einfach nur


/signed


----------



## neo1986 (19. Juni 2009)

3.2 is der größte mist den blizz je gebaut hat......zum glück hatt mich schon der letzte patch generft....


----------



## eimer07 (19. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> 3.2 is der größte mist den blizz je gebaut hat......zum glück hatt mich schon der letzte patch generft....



wie lang willst du uns das noch erzählen? Schon seit monaten lese ich von dir Comments in denen du schreibst, das du mit WoW aufgehört hast. Trotzdem verfolgst du jede News darüber, für mich irgendwie unverständlich....


----------



## Gulwar (19. Juni 2009)

Als normal denkender Mensch verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht. Als ob WoW durch einen Patch nun uninteressant werden würde. Eine mehr als absurde Vorstellung.
Tatsache ist doch, das WoW immer noch für jeden was zu bieten hat: Für die Casuals ebenso wie für die 100 proGamer, für die oft zu Unrecht gescholtenen "Noobs" ebenso wie für die Poser.
Tatsache ist auch, das sich ein Spiel wie Wow immer weiterentwickelt. Man mag für sich nicht immer mit der Richtunbg zufrieden sein, aber man muß auch nicht seinen eigenen Maßstab zum allgemein gültigen erklären.
Fakt ist auch, das es auf vielen Servern schwierig wird den Anschluß zu finden und zu halten und dem trägt Blizzard Rechnung. Es gibt kein Bestandsrecht für alteingesessene Spieler und das ist gut so. Für die Itemgeilen und Schwanzvergleicher gibts die Achievments und eben Epic satt, für die langsamspieler gibts Plots und Epics, wenn auch langsam.  ich weiß nicht wo das Problem sein sollte, außer das die Powerknülche jetzt nur noch ein paar Monate protzen und Anfänger im BG abschlachten können. Viele der Toppies suchen die Herausforderung, aber leicht soll sie bitte sein. Sehr logisch.
Hinzu kommt, das Ulduar durchaus sehr schwer ist, der große Nerf kommt noch, aber so ist es auf jedenfall besser, weil dann auch neue Spieler in den genuß dieser Instanz kommen. Zumal immer weniger nach naxx gingen.
Übrigens: Wer sagt das Ulduar zu leicht ist und jeder Depp dahin kann, bestätigt ein altbekanntes Phänomen.
Nehmen wir mal an,1.000 mal wäre weltweit bereits Algalon gelegt worden, dann wären das höchstens 25k Spieler. Liest man sich aber alleine durch dieses Forum dann sinds alleine in Deutschland ne gefühlte halbe Million. 
Etwas mehr Sachlichkeit in einer ansonsten sinnlosen Diskussion wäre schon angebracht.
Auch wenn ihrs nichgt glaubt, und man sicher immer anderer Meinung sein kann und darf - niemand sollte glauben das sich Blizzard nichts dabei denkt. Siehe die Abschwächung von 2er Arenateams die längst überfällig ist, ebenso wie das Abschwächen der Arena an und für sich.
Aber jeder meckert bekanntlich nur über die unangenehmen Dinge die ihn selbst betreffen, positive Änderungen werden verschwiegen. Aber was das genau ist, ist für jeden verschieden. So einfach ist das.
Und für all die Weltuntergangspropheten - warum tut ihr nicht das was ihr versprecht? Kündigt euren Account und laßt die in Ruhe spielen die noch Spaß daran haben. Sind ja nur ein paar Millionen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> wie lang willst du uns das noch erzählen? Schon seit monaten lese ich von dir Comments in denen du schreibst, das du mit WoW aufgehört hast. Trotzdem verfolgst du jede News darüber, für mich irgendwie unverständlich....



Ihm gehts wie vielen anderen die aufhören.
Sie sind der festen und unverrückbaren Überzeugung, das jetzt, wo SIE aufgehört haben. WoW sofort eingehen wird.
Da das nicht so richtig klappen will, sitzen sie nun in Foren und versuchen den Vorgang zu beschleunigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kentoff (19. Juni 2009)

Ihr habt dass total falsch verstanden mit den Emblemen in Naxx 25er , Obsi 25er , Maly 25er & Archa 25er wird Emblem der Eroberung fallen gelassen aber in den Hero's und 10er Raids wird Ehre fallen gelassen nich Emblem der Eroberung in Hero Ini's  und so schlecht is des mit den Ehre marken und Eroberung marken gar nich denn die Gamer die kein Stammraid haben und dadurch kein equip für Ulduar haben aber rein möchten brauchen nur viele Hero's machen und sie haben dass passende equip


----------



## celion (19. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ihm gehts wie vielen anderen die aufhören.
> Sie sind der festen und unverrückbaren Überzeugung, das jetzt, wo SIE aufgehört haben. WoW sofort eingehen wird.
> Da das nicht so richtig klappen will, sitzen sie nun in Foren und versuchen den Vorgang zu beschleunigen.
> 
> ...



Oder sie haben ihren acc. eingefroren und hoffen vergeblich das es irgendwann wieder besser wird ( was ich eher glaube)


----------



## Gulwar (19. Juni 2009)

Kentoff schrieb:


> Ihr habt dass total falsch verstanden mit den Emblemen in Naxx 25er , Obsi 25er , Maly 25er & Archa 25er wird Emblem der Eroberung fallen gelassen aber in den Hero's und 10er Raids wird Ehre fallen gelassen nich Emblem der Eroberung in Hero Ini's  und so schlecht is des mit den Ehre marken und Eroberung marken gar nich denn die Gamer die kein Stammraid haben und dadurch kein equip für Ulduar haben aber rein möchten brauchen nur viele Hero's machen und sie haben dass passende equip



Die meisten haben das völlig krrekt verstanden:

In allen Dungeons, in denen bisher Embleme des Heldentums oder der Ehre gefunden werden konnten, wie zum Beispiel Naxxramas oder Hallen des Steins im Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch', finden sich jetzt stattdessen Embleme der Eroberung. 

Lies das bitte ebenso wie die anderen Infos nochmal genau durch, dann verstehst dus besser


----------



## Kobe_sucks (19. Juni 2009)

WoW wird mit 3.2 auch die letzten Hardcore-Fanboys verlieren. Die meisten haben ja schon aufgehört. Ulduar war schon extrem langweilig und nicht motivierend. Nun wirds noch lachhafter in WoW gibts einfach nichts anspruchsvolles mehr. Sehr Schade.

Und zum PvP: Arena ist ja jetzt schon absolut tot und 95% finden Arena total scheiße und unbalanced und nun wird 2on2 quasi ausm Game genommen.

Fazit: Es waren schöne 4-5 Jahre, R.I.P WoW!


----------



## celion (19. Juni 2009)

Kentoff schrieb:


> Ihr habt dass total falsch verstanden mit den Emblemen in Naxx 25er , Obsi 25er , Maly 25er & Archa 25er wird Emblem der Eroberung fallen gelassen aber in den Hero's und 10er Raids wird Ehre fallen gelassen nich Emblem der Eroberung in Hero Ini's  und so schlecht is des mit den Ehre marken und Eroberung marken gar nich denn die Gamer die kein Stammraid haben und dadurch kein equip für Ulduar haben aber rein möchten brauchen nur viele Hero's machen und sie haben dass passende equip



Dann steht der Raid mit irgendwelchen "noobs" in einer 25er Ini vorm Boss und haben ausser 5er Inis noch nix gesehn. Das kann ich mir bei heilern oder tanks schon richtig gut vorstellen.

Die erfahrenen Raider hören auf und die Nixkönner rücken nach. Mein alter Raid musste diese Erfahrung zu BC zeiten leider schon machen


----------



## Gulwar (19. Juni 2009)

celion schrieb:


> Dann steht der Raid mit irgendwelchen "noobs" in einer 25er Ini vorm Boss und haben ausser 5er Inis noch nix gesehn. Das kann ich mir bei heilern oder tanks schon richtig gut vorstellen.
> 
> Die erfahrenen Raider hören auf und die Nixkönner rücken nach. Mein alter Raid musste diese Erfahrung zu BC zeiten leider schon machen



Meine Erfahrung als Raidleader sagt mir, das es sich immer lohnt den leuten eine faire Chance zu geben. Die normale Fluktuation macht dies auch unumgänglich Und mal ehrlich: ich kenne genauso viele schlechte Spieler die seit release spielen, wie "Neulinge" die ihr Handwerk verstehen.


----------



## Thuzur (19. Juni 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Naja, jeder definiert das Wort "casual" für sich selbst. Ich z.B. spiele selten mehr als 2 Stunden in letzter Zeit, meine 2 Raidtage mal ausgenommen.



Ganz klar Hard-Core! :-)
Entschuldige, dass ich Dich jetzt hier als Beispiel nehme, aber es bietet sich halt an, weil Du Zeiten geschrieben hast.
In einem vorhergehenden Thread hast Du geschrieben, dass Du nicht mehr so viel spielst. Dieses "nicht mehr so viel" sind dann aber noch mind. 2 Stunden pro Tag zzgl. 2 Raidtage (vorsichtig geschätzt á 6 Stunden). Das wären also 22 Stunden/Woche. Das wiederum mehr Zeit als man für einen Halbtags-Job arbeiten muss.
Das ist für mich eindeutig Hard-Core!

Echte Casuals kommen hier normalerweise garnicht zu Wort. Denn die eine Stunde pro Tag die diese zur Verfügung haben werden sie kaum in Foren verbringen. Und für einen echten Casual ist selbst ein Besuch in den Todesminen nicht leicht zu organisieren weil es z.B. für einen Familienvater nicht so leicht ist sich mal 4 Stunden am Stück an den Computer zu setzen (und vor allem in genau dieser Zeit dann auch Mitspieler für eine solche Ini zu finden!!!). Und in den meisten Gilden sind solche selten anwesenden Spieler nunmal auch nicht sehr beliebt.

Das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden. Denn ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier von völlig irrigen Voraussetzungen ausgegangen wird.

Nun aber auch noch was zum Ausgangsthema:

Neue Marken finde ich sinnvoll. Die Gründe wurden zum Teil schon erwähnt. Viele Spieler haben schon aus reiner Langeweile massig Marken gefarmt. Wenn sie jetzt davon brandneue Rüstung kaufen können - was ist daran eine Herausforderung?
Die HC-Spieler wollen sich doch mittels der neuen T-Teile, zumindest kurzfristig, von anderen für Ihre Leistungen rühmen können. Das geht nur, wenn neues Content auch neue Marken mit sich bringt.

WoW ist ein Spiel  - und kein Wettbewerb!!! Dafür eignet sich vielleicht die Arena.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (19. Juni 2009)

> *It's all about the money...
> Keep the majority happy = $$$$
> 
> Majority = noobs
> ...


----------



## Su-Si (19. Juni 2009)

Ich bin casual-Player durch und durch (vor dem großen nerf gerade mal angefangen, Kara von innen zu sehen, jetzt noch nie in Naxx gewesen), aber auch als solche finde ich diese "alle müssen alles sehen" und "alle müssen alles haben"-Einstellung zum kotzen.
Worauf soll ich denn hinarbeiten, wenn ich alles nachgeworfen kriege? Wenn keine Unterschiede gemacht werden, dann lohnt es nicht, sich anzustrengen, da hat der TE absolut recht, auch wenn das Beispiel mit der Arbeit..hmm..naja...^^

Ich war immer zufrieden damit, wenig zu spielen und dann halt auch kaum lila gekleidet zu sein. Fand die Spieler interessant, die wikrlich aus der Menge mit epischen Sachen herausstachen.

Jetzt gehe ich in Heros und kriege T7 hinterher geworfen. Bald anscheinend noch 8,5. Wozu? 

Ganz entscheident finde ich bereits jetzt, dass keine (!) q mehr Spaß macht, wie sie es mal gemacht hat. Denn eine q zu schaffen und sich die q-Belohnung damit zu verdienen, war ja gerade das spannende an den q. Jetzt rennt man in einem durch, ohne halt zu machen, von q zu q, muss als caster nicht mal mehr mana trinken zwischendurch und hetzt bis Level 80 (wo ja jetzt die T8,5 Marken warten werden, wie es aussieht). 

Wie bescheuert ist das denn? (fragt ein Casual Player...)


----------



## celion (19. Juni 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Die normale Fluktuation macht dies auch unumgänglich Und mal ehrlich: ich kenne genauso viele schlechte Spieler die seit release spielen, wie "Neulinge" die ihr Handwerk verstehen.



Da mag ich dir recht geben, aber die normale Fluktuation wird nach diesem Patch schnell zur unnormalen Fluktuation. Den "Neulingen" von 5er Instanzen den Weg in den Endcontent ohne Aufwand und irgendwelcher Erfahrung zu ebnen ist nicht der richtige Weg und schon garnicht vorteilhaft


----------



## Naho (19. Juni 2009)

Bin gespannt wieviele dann wirklich mit 3.2 aufhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich werde auch nach 3.2 weiter Raiden, denn es macht mir einfach Spaß


----------



## Malagana (19. Juni 2009)

mal ne Frage zwischendurch: wieviele Set-Teile kann ich für die Embleme der Eroberung kaufen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eimer07 (19. Juni 2009)

Malagana schrieb:


> mal ne Frage zwischendurch: wieviele Set-Teile kann ich für die Embleme der Eroberung kaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zwei Stück. Kopf- und Brustrüstung.


----------



## celion (19. Juni 2009)

Malagana schrieb:


> mal ne Frage zwischendurch: wieviele Set-Teile kann ich für die Embleme der Eroberung kaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da sind wir schon wieder so weit, fette Epixe tragen wollen und nicht mal wissen wo der Händler steht um nachschauen zu können.OMG


----------



## datsoli (19. Juni 2009)

Dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab..
Habe jetzt nicht jeden einzelnen Post gelesen und beziehe mich daher hauptsächlich auf den Eröffnungspost also bitte entschuldigt sollte ich irgendwas doppelt erzählen.^^

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Einführung unterschiedlicher Arten von Marken eher ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, da diese auf den aktuellen Highend Content beschränkt bleiben und es nicht möglich ist als Casual so einfach an das entsprechende Gear zu kommen wie damals in TBC. Das System damals entsprach so ziemlich dem von dir angeprangerten Verteilen von Emblemen der Eroberung in Naxx etc, bloss mit dem Unterschied, dass du nicht wie jetzt Ulduar Gear (welches mit der neuen Raidinstanz für Hardcore Raider eh obsolete wird) für deine Marken bekamst, sondern durch Kara-Runs (und die brachten immerhin 22 Marken) direkt schönes Markengear auf T5-T6 Niveau kaufen konntest. 
Die Verwässerung zwischen Casual und Hardcore kommt meiner Meinung nach eher daher, dass Naxxramas viel zu einfach war.. was okay ist, da Blizzard diese Instanz die In Classic wirklich nur die wenigsten gesehen haben auch der breiten Masse zugänglich zu machen. Malygos und Sartharion +3 waren da schon etwas fordernder, zwar immernoch ziemlich leicht, aber immerhin interessant designt und als Opener für WOtlk durchaus in Ordnung. Das einzige Problem welches ich dabei gesehen habe ist dass die Verteilung zwischen Naxx-Loot und den anderen beiden irgendwie nicht so gepasst hat, Qualitätsunterschiede waren zwar (teilweise) da aber nur marginal (für nen Ele Schami beispielsweise hab ich nix interessantes bei Malygos gefunden.) Etwas irritierend finde ich auch die Idee T-Tokens für Marken zu verscheuern bzw. bei Archavon droppen zu lassen, wo dieser doch von Random Raids mit einem aufaddierten Gesamt-IQ von <50 mit ausgeschaltetem Monitor bereits schmerzlos im Firsttry gelegt werden konnte. An diesem Punkt geht es wie ich finde etwas zu weit. Casual Content ist zwar schön und gut aber es sollte sich nicht darauf beschränken weil erfahreneren Spielern sonst schnell die Motivation verloren geht. Hardmodes sind da ein guter Ansatz aber nicht konsequent genug umgesetzt (zumindest im T7 Sektor, Ulduar ist schon ne Verbesserung).

Um das ganze hier mal abzuwürgen bevor ich völlig abschweife.. Es geht nicht darum wo du welche Marken bekommst sondern was du für diese Marken kaufen kannst. Alles steht und fällt mit den Raidinstanzen selber und nich damit ob du dir gutes Gear für Naxx Marken kaufen kannst, das war nämlich zu TBC Zeiten mindestens genauso schlimm. Da mit Ulduar keine Raidinstanz auf Sunwell oder Naxx40 Niveau zu erwarten war bin ich auch relativ optimistisch, dass der kommende Content etwas anspruchsvoller wird und solange du dann keine kompletten T-Sets für Marken bekommst seh ich momentan keinen Anlass für diese Schwarzmalerei.

 Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Malagana (19. Juni 2009)

celion schrieb:


> Da sind wir schon wieder so weit, fette Epixe tragen wollen und nicht mal wissen wo der Händler steht um nachschauen zu können.OMG




 jo - und ein Set besteht ja nur aus 2 Teilen - hast wohl nicht verstanden, aus was ich hinaus wollte


----------



## Abeille (19. Juni 2009)

Tja, irgendwie ist das wie im realen Leben. Alle wollen alles immer sofort - ohne irgendetwas dafür zu tun. Ich finde das sehr traurig. Ein Spiel ist erst dann ein gutes Spiel, wenn man auch Herausforderungen hat, für einen Erfolg kämpfen muss und sich dann am Fortschritt bzw an seiner Verbesserung freuen kann. Ich kann mich noch an 60er Zeiten erinnern, als man in Scholomance es öfteren gewiped ist - keiner hat groß gemeckert oder so. Nein - wieder rein, nochmal. Heute fangen schon die ersten an eine Gruppe zu verlassen, wenn man mit 5 70ern eben mal in der Burg am Endboss stirbt. Keine Geduld, miese Frustrationsgrenze.... Da aber auch die Spieler, welche trotzdem alles haben wollen, was auch der Vielspieler hat, reagiert Blizzard und schenkt es ihnen einfach (Heros + Naxx ist ja selbst als grün Equipte Random Gruppe ein Witz). Aber diejenigen, welche das hier gutheißen, fragt euch mal ehrlich: Ist das noch Sinn dieses Spieles? Würdet ihr noch Fussball spielen, wenn vorher schon feststünde ihr gewinnt 10:0? Muss man immer gewinnen, alles bekommen, alles gesehen haben??? Ich raide 2 mal die Woche und wir sind in Ulduar nicht so weit.. ja und? Ich würde mir deshalb nicht anmaßen zu verlangen, dass alle Bosse vor meiner kleinen Hexe sofort den Loot rausrücken oder ich die Teile einfach bei Hogger abholen kann. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit wow-neuligen - sooo viele wird es davon auch nicht geben und ich wette darauf das davon auch die meisten einen RL-Kumpel haben inkl. Gilde, sodass sie auch ohne Blizzard-Epic-Hinterpusten zu den anderen aufschließen können.

Daneben packt mich das Grauen, wenn ich lesen das "endlich die Schurken Einhandäxte tragen können". Langsam wird es echt lächerlich. Jede klasse kann fast alles. Warum ist Blizzard nicht einfach konsequent und schafft vier Klassen - Fern-DD, Nah-DD, Tank, Heiler die jeweils in 4 Specs umswitchen können, dazu bekommt dann jeder noch das Reittier, welches er möchte, unabhängig von der Rasse oder Fraktion etc etc etc. Wer zur Hölle wollte so eine Gleichmacherei???? Ist das wirklich der Wunsch der Mehrheit der Spieler??? Wenn ja, ist das ein ziemlich trauriges Bild der Menschen vorm Rechner.

Viele haben hier einfach Recht, Wow wird weichgespült - immer und immer wieder. Vielleicht ist es wirklich mal die Zeit, dass sich viele - inkl. mir - fragen, was wow noch ausmacht und ob es nicht einen seltsamen stellenwert abseits des Spiels eingenommen hat (ingame-leute, -wichtigtuerei...)


----------



## X-orzist (19. Juni 2009)

Malagana schrieb:


> jo - und ein Set besteht ja nur aus 2 Teilen - hast wohl nicht verstanden, aus was ich hinaus wollte




aus was du hinaus wolltest, konnte ich nicht erahnen ... aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das man auch andere items mit einem lvl von 226 bei eben diesen von dir nicht gefundenen händler erhalten kann:

Itemlvl. 226 
Kette 			= 19 Marken der Eroberung
Gürtel			= 28 ~ " ~
Hände			= 28
Beine			= 39
Brust (T8,5)		= 58
Helm (T8,5)		= 58


----------



## Malagana (19. Juni 2009)

Wollte nur drauf hinweisen, dass ich nicht das komplette Set kaufen kann, sondern bestimmte Teile weiterhin "vor Ort" holen muss.


----------



## celion (19. Juni 2009)

X-orzist schrieb:


> aus was du hinaus wolltest, konnte ich nicht erahnen



Ich sitz jetzt schon seit ein paar min. vor seinem post und schnalls immer noch nicht.

Klar kann man sich nur 2 Setteile holen und mit den anderen rest aber den halben Char equippen


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun da kann sich doch dann jeder ganz prima für sich selber entscheiden, ob er aus Spaß an der Sache raiden geht oder ob man tatsächlich nur dem Equipp hinterher jagt.
> 
> Die Leute die dann in die Raids gehen tun das aus Liebe zu Sache, und die sind tatsächlich die einzigen die wirklich was in den Raids zu suchen haben!!



Vielleicht sind sie die Einzigen aber leider nicht alleine! Tatsächlich findest du nämlich in den großen Instanzen die "Ich will Equip um jeden Preis!" und in den darunter liegenden Instanzen ihre Twinks oder ihre "Oh lol! Ich kenn sooo viiiiele die sind Gründ durch Nax ihr Noobs!"

Tatsächlich wird doch ständig suggeriert: "Raiden bedeutet in Wow die letzte große Instanz zu schaffen!" das man sich aber tatsächlich den Spaß und Spannung in den restlichen Instanzen entgehen läßt, das bemerkt keiner!

Die nächsten 3 Wochen werden die HeroInis gerammelt voll sein! Jeder wird Marken farmen! Alle werden schnell durchrammeln wollen! Danach wird sich wahrscheinlich der durchschnittliche Wert für einen DD in ner HeroIni oder Schlachtzug um 1 K anheben! Warum? Weil "ja jeder die Möglichkeit HÄTTE, sein Equip zu verbessern!".

Das Geschrei nach niedrigeren Anforderungen wird wieder erhallen und viele werden sagen: Blizzard! Tu etwas! Uns will keiner Mitnehmen! 


Dann kehrt wieder Ruhe ein, Wer Nax übersprungen hat wird sagen: OMG ich hab nichts mehr zu tun! Es gibt keinen neuen Endcontent für mich! Statt das er sich mal die ganzen Instanzen angeschaut hätte, als es noch spannend und lustig für ihn gewesen wäre! 


Frag mal in Afrika: Wollt ihr Handwerkswerkzeug zum Nahrung anbauen oder statt dessem lieber jetzt einen riiiiesigen Tisch mit ganz viel zum Essen drauf?
Was werden sie wohl sagen? Langfristig gesehen betrügen sie sich selbst!

Genauso wie sich ein kleiner Junge betrügen würde, der die Firma seines Vaters geerbt hat und sie gegen ein tolles rotes Fahrrad tauschen würde!

In Wow ist es halt so, das man durchaus genug zu tun "hätte" genügend Instanzen da wären wenn nicht jeder das Bedürfniss hätte, ständig ganz oben mitspielen zu müssen und sich selbst damit um den Spielspaß in den davorliegenden Instanzen betrügen würde!

(diese Vergleiche sind durchaus legitim! Weil Menschliches Verhalten IMMER Real ist und hier nur das Menschliche Verhalten als Beispiel verglichen wird).

Aber Blizzard schert sich ja auch nicht um die große weite Welt die sie schon ins Spiel gebracht hat. Wichtig ist der Endcontent! Und nur der!


Kennt ihr den Spruch: Der Weg ist das Ziel? Denkt mal nach wie es war euren ersten Char zu leveln! Wieviel Spaß ihr hattet!

Und wenn ihr sagt:"OmG! Das war nur zeitraubend und stressig!" Dann habt ihr lange nach Einführung von BC mit spielen angefangen und mit Questhelper gequestet!

Ja man kann einen Kuchen genießen oder runterschlingen und Blizzard fängt an von kulinarischen Besonderheiten auf FastFood umzustellen!


----------



## Hey-Ray (19. Juni 2009)

Kann mir jemand in ein paar Worten zusammen fassen, was hier eigentlich das problem ist?
Ist es das "ich bin zu pro für den content"?


----------



## celion (19. Juni 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand in ein paar Worten zusammen fassen, was hier eigentlich das problem ist?
> Ist es das "ich bin zu pro für den content"?



ne...ich bin zu nooob und will in den content


----------



## Blutpsycho (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> 
> ...




hm ich spiele das game jetzt seit ca 1,3/4 Jahren ich war immer gerne in raids weil es Spaß gemacht hat aber zu behaupten das das spiel zu 90% aus casuals besteht ist einfach nur ne dumme aussage ich kenne seit dem ich das spiel spiele nur Leute die dauerhaft und ausdauernd sich ihre erfolge erarbeiten und das sind leute die stellenweise nur alle 3 wochen raiden können aber trotzdem jeden tag ihre 4 stunden on sind weil es ihnen spaß macht bzw gemacht hat und genau das ist halt langsam nicht mehr der fall es sollte halt ein mittel ding geben. ich mein es ging ja früher auch und da waren die leute komischerweise auch zufrieden.

die leute die heute casuals sind wahren früher dauerzocker nur was will man heute noch dauer zocken auser ab und an dailys und farmen kann man eh nur noch twinks hoch zocken sie in zwei bis drei wochen ausstatten und dann ulduar 25 gehn was auch schnell wieder langweilig wird hm ich kappier das alles langsam nicht mehr es heist das wird generft das wird generft naja im endefekt ist der nerf geplant aber pusht dann wieder irgend was anderes so dermasen hoch das man es nicht mehr als nerf bezeichnen kann.

naja ich schweife ab ich finds nicht den knaller und wenn sie das marken system wirklich so vereinfachen werde ich auch aufhören weil wo bleibt der spielspaß wenn man sich nichts mehr erarbeiten kann sonndern alles hinterher geschmissen bekommt?

in diesem sinne cya


----------



## vanelle (19. Juni 2009)

/SIGN 
Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Die markenänderung in 3.2 is echt das letzte


----------



## Halthiruil (19. Juni 2009)

So...also erst einmal zu deinem Thema lieber TE...Klar ist das für die "Pro's" irgendwo unfair, aber sind wir WoW-Spieler mittlerweile so weit, dass wir uns gegenseitig nichts mehr gönnen? Bei jeder kleinsten Änderung, die für Casuals positiv ausfällt, wird direkt gemeckert, das alles zu einfach wird. Versetz du dich doch mal in die Lage eines Casuals. Jedes mal, wenn sich etwas für dich ändert und das sogar noch gut für dich ist, regen sich die Leute darüber auf, das alles zu einfach wird. Da hat man dann auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf dieses Spiel. 

Stell dir einmal vor, das Spiel würde so schwer werden, das Casuals keine Lust mehr darauf hätten und einfach ihre Accounts abmelden würden. Außerdem hatte ja bereits jemand vor mir geschrieben, das die Casuals 90% des Spiels ausmachen. Die restlichen 10%, auch "Pro's" genannt, hätten dann schlechte Karten, denn Blizzard würde dann irgendwann pleite gehen. Das würde dann bedeuten, dass dies das Aus von WoW wäre. 

Dazu gibt es sehr schönes Beispiel aus der Zeit zwischen 400-200 v. Chr (war ungefähr in der Zeit, weiß es nicht mehr so genau) von einem römischen Konsul. Dieser erklärte (ist nur ungefähr wiedergegeben der Inhalt ist aber richtig): "Einst gab es mal einen Streik im menschlichen Körper. Die Körperteile ärgerten sich über den Magen, der die ganze Zeit faul im Körper herum lag und nichts machen musste außer die Nahrung zu verdauen. Die anderen Körperteile hingegen mussten sich bewegen, andauernd arbeiten usw. Irgendwann machten dann die anderen Körperteile auch nichts mehr. Dies führte dazu, dass der Mensch krank und schwach wurde. Bis die Körperteile endlich merkten, dass auch der Magen wichtig ist, denn ohne Nahrung kann der Mensch nicht überleben. Also arbeiteten wieder alle Körperteile mit dem Magen zusammen und dem Menschen ging es wieder gut." 
Hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.

Als nächstes möchte ich sagen, schau dir mal die Regierungsform Deutschlands an. Ich rede nicht von Demokratie oder Republik, sondern *Kapitalismus*. Hier regiert offiziell die Regierung, aber inoffiziell die reichen Firmen/Konzerne. Hier haben die Leute die "Macht", die richtig Geld haben und nicht unsere lieben Politiker. *(Damit meine ich nicht, das wir keine Demokratie sind, aber Kapitalismus ist immerhin die Staats/Regierungsform in ganz Europa und den USA)*
Das kann man nicht direkt mit WoW vergleichen. Jedoch kann man sagen, dass die "Pro's" die ihre Epics, Erfolge und Titel zusammen haben, mehr zu sagen haben, als die Casuals, die immer mindestens ein Schritt hinter den "Pro's" sind. 
Nun führt Blizzard aber einen Teil vom *Kommunismus* ein. Denn in der ursprünglichen Idee des Kommunismus liegt folgendes: Jeder soll das gleiche haben, somit hat auch jeder die gleichen Möglichkeiten und niemand besser oder schlechter ist. Das macht Blizzard aber wahrscheinlich nur unbewusst, denn Blizzard, zumindest kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen, würde niemals soetwas wie Kommunismus im Spiel einführen. *Ich befürworte nicht den Kommunismus, jedoch möchte ich hiermit die Sachlage erklären. *

Nebenbei möchte ich sagen, wenn ihr jemanden in einem Forum oder im Spiel als Noob bezeichnet, was mittlerweile als Beleidigung zählt, so denkt immer dran, das hinter diesem Charakter den ihr Ingame seht, immerhin noch ein Mensch sitzt. 

Nun zu der nächsten und auch letzten Sache. Einige vergleichen WoW ja mit der *Arbeit*. Ich kenne einen Spieler in WoW, der wortwörtlich zu mir im TS sagte:"Spaß? das kann ich mir in WoW nicht erlauben." Jetzt mal an alle "Pro's": Seid ihr so?? Oder wollt ihr so enden??? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...das will ich mir gar nicht erst vorstellen...Aber wenn ich hier einige Texte lese, sehe ich weit einige Menschen schon sind. 
Behaltet immer im Hinterkopf: Das ist nur ein Spiel und nichts anderes. Es ist keine Arbeit mit der man Geld verdient oder ähnliches. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Immerhin spielen Kinder um Spaß zu haben, nicht um Geld oder Reichtum egal in welcher Form zu bekommen. 

Ich denke mal die meisten werden sich nicht die Mühe machen diesen Text zu lesen, aber ich hoffe das doch noch einige sich diesen Text durchlesen und darüber nachdenken.

Das ist meine Meinung dazu. 

MfG Halthiruil


----------



## Naho (19. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> 
> ...



Bin auch deiner Meinung, man spielt ein Spiel um Spaß zu haben.
Und ob sich nun jeder über HC's oder Kolosseum ausstattet ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Figetftw! (19. Juni 2009)

Rußler schrieb:


> Um mal wieder ein bissle Humor hierrein zu bringen , bei uns im TS kam letztens folgende Aussage :
> 
> Achievements sind dazu da, dass man beim ersten legen eines Bosses merkt, dass es ein Boss war und kein Trashmob
> 
> ...


Und du hast natürlich Algalon Kill in deinen Achievment verzeichnis oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacekeks007 (19. Juni 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Sollte sich das Gameplay wirklich in die Richtung ändern, die mit den Patchnotes beanschlagt wird, dann höre ich entgültig mit WoW auf. Das ist dann kein Spiel mehr, das ich spielen möchte.




mimimi du gehst 10 andere rücken nach juckt niemanden am wenigsten blizzard


----------



## Narxan (19. Juni 2009)

stimme deinem fazit zu 100% zu! mal sehen ob sich die ganze geschichte irgendwann mal wieder zurückentwickelt...


----------



## Kronis (19. Juni 2009)

An die ganzen meckerer : WoW Abo kündigen und gut ist das ihr das ja aber nicht macht scheint euch ja irgendwas an dem spiel zu gefallen oder ist es nur die Sucht ???


----------



## Figetftw! (19. Juni 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> wann ungefähr... also 3monate 4 monate oder sowas^^


Spetember Oktober in den Patchnotes steht was von Braufest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (19. Juni 2009)

Aishe schrieb:


> Nach dem Durchlesen hab ich nur eine Frage:
> 
> Möchte jemand auf meinen Arm ??


ja hier ich *schnippschnipp* wenn du dicke Kühe mit Bummelschwanz tragen kannst  geerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Doch, haben sie. Ein einfacher Vergleich. Ihr geht jeden tag zur arbeit und seid voll konzentriert. Ihr fuehrt viele telefonate, schreibt emails, foerdert das einkommen des Unternehmens. Der allgemeine wohlstand im unternehmen steigt. Euer kollege kommt jeden tag um 11 zur arbeit, macht um 12 uhr 2 stunden mittagspause und geht um 4. Sein Rekord bei Freecell liegt bei 433 zu 16, beachtlich, aber nicht verwunderlich, da er alle existierenden kartenvariationen schon auswendig kennt. Euer gehalt unterscheidet sich um 5%.
> Natuerlich bekommt ihr immernoch euer gehalt, aber ihr verliert eure motivation, eure wuerde als raider. Ihr verliert euren Stolz und euren Status als jemand, der sich viel mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt und seine klasse beherrscht. Was euch bleibt ist ein schulterklopfer den ihr euch geben koennt und ihr koennt zu euch sagen: Immerhin habe ich mehr erfahrung, auch wenn es mir nicht viel hilft.
> Ich weiss, WoW ist nicht mit Arbeit zu vergleichen, werden jetzt viele sagen, aber ALLES im leben steht in einem Input = Output verhaeltniss, egal ob ihr eine Menschliche beziehung, eure Stromrechnung oder die Mueckenplage von 1975 auf den Osterinseln nehmt. Dieses Input = Output verhaeltniss besteht in WoW nicht mehr, bzw nur die ersten 2 monate nach dem patch. Danach wird es vernichtet.


Ja, da muss ich dir zustimmen, hoffe nur, das man mit den Argentummarke evtl nur Zwei/Drei sachen kaufen kann, die einem Wirklich n vorteil verschaffen, z.B. Halsschmuk und Umhang, und man ansonsten nur Mats und sonstwas, Mount oder so, bekommt...


----------



## Muzga (19. Juni 2009)

mimi..

Sollen sich doch die hardcore nerds ein anderes MMORPG Spielen!

Casuals FTW Epix für alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makku (19. Juni 2009)

Kann nur teilweise nachvollziehen, woran sich offenbar einige stören...

WoW ist ja kein Spiel, welches man gewinnen kann... man kann als 1. was erreichen...gut...aber daran erinnert sich sowieso keiner mehr...irgendwann...

Heute kann man zu 2. oder zu 3. Ony legen, wo früher noch 40 Leute nächte-lang dran gesessen haben... dann kamen die grünen Gegenstände, die T2 
in den Schatten gestellt haben und und und... ich mein.... viele spielen immer noch WoW... weil sie offensichtlich Spaß dran haben... und der steht doch im Vordergrund.

Und mir persönlich ist es egal, ob ein anderer Spieler, der neben mir steht, sein Equip über hero-marken oder zahlreiche Ulduar-Runs gesammelt hat...

Das alles ändert nichts daran, dass WoW ein Spiel ist, was man spielen kann... und kein Spiel ist, welches man gewinnen kann.

Und wer wie an was gekommen ist... das interessiert doch wirklich nicht.

Allerdings, und da komme ich zu einem Punkt, der mir beim TE gut gefallen hat, kann ich die Sorge nachvollziehen, dass die Individualität flöten geht. 

Soll doch jeder sehen, woher besondere Sachen sind. Wenn ein Spieler das "Ulduar-Set" komplett hat, sollte er eben auf einer Wolke durch Dalaran schweben und rosa-Blüten sollen aus seinem Hintern fliegen... was weiß ich... oder es steht eben auf seiner Rüstung "designed by Yogg-Saron", während die Marken-Farmer nur eben die billigen Discounter-Buxen bekommen...

Nein..im Ernst... ich finde, dass die, die herausragendes (wie immer man das definiert) leisten, auch ein gutes Gefühl dabei haben sollen...

Aber, ich glaube auch, dass nach Ulduar (was wäre das eigentlich, verglichen mit BC? Der Schlangenschrein?) sich vlt. die Spreu vom Weizen trennt und es zum Ende hin happig(er) wird...

Denn mir ist noch nichts darüber bekannt, dass das nächste Addon angekündigt wurde... daher muss Blizz noch etwas Zeit überbrücken...;-)


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dann kehrt wieder Ruhe ein, Wer Nax übersprungen hat wird sagen: OMG ich hab nichts mehr zu tun! Es gibt keinen neuen Endcontent für mich! Statt das er sich mal die ganzen Instanzen angeschaut hätte, als es noch spannend und lustig für ihn gewesen wäre!



Nun ich habe derzeit schon nix mehr zu tun (deshalb twinke ich grade wieder)
Wieso ist das so?
Meine beiden Mains sind max. Hero/Craft/AH/Ruf euqipped mit einem Schuß NAxx 10 weil ich da genau 2x drin war.
Marken und Ruf hab ich voll (kaufe grad die goldenen Sachen auf)

Der nächste Schritt für mich wäre Raiden zu gehen.
Das fällt aber aus, ich kann Raiden nicht leiden aus den verschiedensten Gründen. 
Die beiden Male Naxx als MT waren zwar erflogreich aber ich habs jetzt gesehen. Danke das reicht.
Ich geh zwar immer noch häufig in Heros, weils Fez macht, aber die Entwicklung meines Char wäre hier beendet. 
Bis..ja bis..3.2. 
Wie für mich gemacht. Neu Marken neu Klamotten und weiter gehts mit aufrüsten. Juhu!
Und wers mir nicht gönnt darf gerne vor Mißgunst lila anlaufen und Pickel bekommen.
Mir wurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmzahn (19. Juni 2009)

Der Post des Threaderstellers ist das Dümmste was ich heute lesen musste. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Naho (19. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun ich habe derzeit schon nix mehr zu tun (deshalb twinke ich grade wieder)
> Wieso ist das so?
> Meine beiden Mains sind max. Hero/Craft/AH/Ruf euqipped mit einem Schuß NAxx 10 weil ich da genau 2x drin war.
> Marken und Ruf hab ich voll (kaufe grad die goldenen Sachen auf)
> ...


Ich vergönns dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (19. Juni 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> wie lang willst du uns das noch erzählen? Schon seit monaten lese ich von dir Comments in denen du schreibst, das du mit WoW aufgehört hast. Trotzdem verfolgst du jede News darüber, für mich irgendwie unverständlich....


bei dir gehen anber monate schnell rum.....P.S. schonmal was von igno funktion gehört???



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ihm gehts wie vielen anderen die aufhören.
> Sie sind der festen und unverrückbaren Überzeugung, das jetzt, wo SIE aufgehört haben. WoW sofort eingehen wird.
> Da das nicht so richtig klappen will, sitzen sie nun in Foren und versuchen den Vorgang zu beschleunigen.
> 
> ...


Mit wow aufhören heißt nicht gleich interresse verloren es könnte ja noch sein das sich wow irgentwie wider in richtung spielbar bewegt und dan kann ich mir ja wider überlegen anzufangen....auserdem ist das hier ein freies forum das ich auch benutzen kann wenn ich kein wow spiele steht nirgens das man aktiv spielen muss....


----------



## Curentix (19. Juni 2009)

Oh, ich begrüße es.

Ich raide nicht, und tu mir den Zwang auch nicht an. So komme ich allerdings an Sachen die mir Verwehrt blieben.

Das ständige rumgeweine....

Ist nichts anderes als das aufrüsten von t6 nach t7 nach t8 usw. Die Raider bleiben auch nur mittelfristig bei einem Tier. Von daher verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht.

Vom Sichtpunkt des Raiders:
Nu hab ich t7.5 und t8, und die ganze kleine Nichtraider kommen nun an "mein" Gear ohne wenn und aber....WAAWAAAWAAAWAAA
....paar Wochen Später....
Goil, mein gear is nun komplett t8 und bissl t9 und sonst mit allem schnickschnack...*freu*

Ist das das gleiche Palaver wie mit Sunwell, wo jeder an Markensachen kam, die gleich- bzw. besser als Sunwell waren.


----------



## Khazius (19. Juni 2009)

Beste Patchnotes seit ich 2006 mit WoW angefangen habe!!!

P.S. Falls jmd. Ironie vermutet, nein bin von 3.2. bislang mehr als begeistert,


----------



## Rabaz (19. Juni 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand in ein paar Worten zusammen fassen, was hier eigentlich das problem ist?
> Ist es das "ich bin zu pro für den content"?



Jep, und das "Ich hab so hart gearbeitet (öhm also im Spiel, im RL weiß ich nicht wie das geschrieben wird) für meine Klamotten" und nicht zuletzt das "wow geht jetzt vor die Hunde" was ich schon seit 3 Jahren lese. Aber es sind auch ein paar gesunde hier, das wären die 30 Seiten in der Zusammenfassung.


----------



## Maxugon (19. Juni 2009)

Das ist glaub ich ein Rekord 31 Seiten an einem tag zuschreiben^^


----------



## Soramac (19. Juni 2009)

Ich könnte jetzt auch ein Roman schreiben über das PvP/Arena, spiele schon seit WoW Anfang PvP und seitdem Arena draußen ist, nur Arena und was ich da schon wieder bei dem Paladin lese:

Exorzismus: Hat nun eine Zauberzeit von 1,5 Sek., kann aber auch wieder auf Spieler angewendet werden. 

Okay, eine  Zauberzeit von 1,5Sek, aber kann auf Spieler angewendet werden, also ein Buff.

Nun das hier:

Die Kunst des Krieges: Betrifft jetzt nur noch kritische Nahkampftreffer, macht aber aus dem nächsten 'Lichtblitz' oder 'Exorzismus' einen Spontanzauber. 

Also, kann man durchaus sagen das Exorzismus wieder als Spontanzauber genutzt wird, weil welcher Meele castet ein Zauber?

Kreuzfahrerstoß: Der Schaden wurde auf 75% Waffenschaden gesenkt, um ihn an die neue Abklingzeit von 4 Sek. anzupassen. 

75% Waffenschaden noch, das gleicht sich wieder mit Exorzismus aus und dazu noch, das man es alle 4 Sekunden dann benutzen kann.

Nun bei den Heilern: Geheiligter Schild: Wenn ein Paladin 'Lichtblitz' auf ein Ziel mit diesem Stärkungszauber wirkt, belegt er das Ziel ab sofort auch mit einem Heilung-über-Zeit-Effekt, der das Ziel innerhalb von 12 Sek. um 100% der Höhe des 'Lichtblitzes' heilt. 

Also auch wieder ein Buff.

Mein Disziplin Priester:

Sühne: Die Abklingzeit wurde von 10 auf 12 Sek. angehoben. 

Wieder ein nerf für mich, aber Pala buffen. Okay Blizzard.

Druide. Anregen: Die Dauer wurde auf 10 Sek. und die Abklingzeit auf 3 Min. reduziert. Das bedeutet, dass jede Anwendung von 'Anregen' nun nur noch halb so viel Mana wie zuvor gewährt, aber doppelt so oft nutzbar sein wird. 

Das heißt nun auch, das es wieder ein Buff ist, denn jeder Dudu nutzt bei 50% Mana schon Anregen und geht nicht oom und kann nach 3 Minuten es schon wieder benutzen. 


Blizzard.. Blizzard.

- Arathibecken 
 Die Zeit, die benötigt wird, um eine Basis einzunehmen, wurde von 10 auf 8 Sek. gesenkt. 
 Das Spiel endet jetzt, sobald ein Team 1600 Siegpunkte erreicht, anstatt wie bisher 2000. 
- Auge des Sturms 
 Die Zeit, die benötigt wird, um die zentrale Flagge zu erobern, wurde von 10 auf 8 Sek. gesenkt. 
 Das Spiel endet jetzt, sobald ein Team 1600 Siegpunkte erreicht, anstatt wie bisher 2000.

Was hat das nun wieder für ein Sinn, das man schneller durchrusht und mehr Ehre + Abzeichen bekommt?


----------



## Compléxx (19. Juni 2009)

PACTH 3.2 FTW FTW FTW


----------



## Dopemahsta (19. Juni 2009)

ich kann nur wiederholen an alle die weinen, hört auf zu gamen, oder l2p. wäre super wenn von den 11,6 mio oder so, 5 mio ihr dummes hardcore progame abo kündigen würden... dann wären vllt die restlichen 5 mio, KEINE verdammten süchtel, wenn ich hier manches lese von  buffedmoderatoren, die sind ja genauso süchtig. wer hier von, olol wir haben so hart dafür gearbeitet, uns jeden tag den ar**h aufgerissen und so ein behind***es süchtel gelaber... also ihr habt alle kein RL ,behauptet aber eines zu haben wenn ihr Arbeit habt, aber sonst NUR zockt und vllt sogar schlaft.und die besten sind eh die die sagen sie haben eine freundin oder frau und kinder ... NA UND ?! ihr seid trotzdem süchtig zu 100% meistens spielt frau auch noch wow und ist volle kanne abhängig..  und die kinder heulen im hintergrund.. und papa ruft : "halt die Fresse du Arschkind" ( selber erlebt im TS rnd raid), also die die hier weinen von wegen ihr armes süchtig gefarmtes T8,5 blabla hätten plötzlich auch normales damit auch diese den ganzen content sehen... ich sag nur ihr seid PC abhängige Opfer.... 

Mfg Dope


----------



## Compléxx (19. Juni 2009)

jaa mann akzeptiert es enfach und flamet nich mimimimimi *ich bin erbärmlich* mimimimimi


----------



## Dopemahsta (19. Juni 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> jaa mann akzeptiert es enfach und flamet nich mimimimimi *ich bin erbärmlich* mimimimimi




da hat jmd sogar vllt noch RL xD !


----------



## Compléxx (19. Juni 2009)

Dopemahsta schrieb:


> da hat jmd sogar vllt noch RL xD !




danke^^


----------



## Dopemahsta (19. Juni 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> danke^^




naja np, wenn die süchtels aus WoW, die in "ELITE HARCORE IMBÄR blabla mimimi gilden"spielen ihr abo kündigen , wäre gleich das Offizielle blizz forum viel weniger zugespamt mit käse und wein..

und das buffed forum auch...

Fun gilde und rnd raids ftw^^


----------



## Fredericko (19. Juni 2009)

patch 3.2

toll, neuer content, freu mich drauf...

Heiladine werden ganz kla generft, nur noch 30% illumination (ja, genau der skill, warum palas manaeffizient heilen) statt 60%....stimmt, eigtl n pala buff


bevor ich mich noch mehr ereifere......jo, freue mich auf patch 3.2---ulduar riecht ja jetz schon speziell, da machens die hard modes au net besser.


----------



## Dopemahsta (19. Juni 2009)

Fredericko schrieb:


> patch 3.2
> 
> toll, neuer content, freu mich drauf...
> 
> ...



tolle Ironie, kündige doch einfach dein Abo und weine alten imba zeiten nach, wobei eig das alte wow viel langweiliger und schlechter war


----------



## neo1986 (19. Juni 2009)

Dopemahsta schrieb:


> tolle Ironie, kündige doch einfach dein Abo und weine alten imba zeiten nach, wobei eig das alte wow viel langweiliger und schlechter war


jo jetzt is es ja echt gut man bekommt epix, gold......in den arsch geschoben und muss sich kein stück mehr anstrengen und nachdenken....is ja echt toll...naja da liegt blizz aber voll im trend den in die richtung geht deutschland ja auch...


----------



## Byakko (19. Juni 2009)

> naja da liegt blizz aber voll im trend den in die richtung geht deutschland ja auch...


Wie man an dir sieht, soviel geflame wie du heute alleine in diesem Thread abgelassen ist schon echt Weltklasse.
Bekommt man dafür einen Hartz IV Bonus?

Ich finde die Änderungen gut und denke das WoW in die richtige Richtung wandert. Wer ein Anspruchsvolles, Teambasierendes MMORPG spielen will soll zu FFXI wechseln aber der Standart WoW'ler wird da nichtmal das höchste Level erreichen weil Ihm 5-6 Monate Arbeit zum Leveln zuviel sind. Von dem 2-3 Jahre für die ImbawtfbbqEoXXor Waffe farmen mal abgesehen...


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2009)

Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung
Vor alle das mit bc ich vermisse diese Zeit...


----------



## Strickjacke (19. Juni 2009)

@TE FoolsTome

Dein Post trieft geradezu vor N E I D  und M I S S G U N S T !


Von mir aus kündige ruhig deinen Account - DU wirst uns anderen Spielern sicher nicht fehlen.



Ich finde es vor allem für Twinker und Neueinsteiger toll dass Blizzard das Spiel flotter macht anstatt den Spieler künstlich zu bremsen.
Ich muss mit meinen Twinks sicher keine Heerscharen von Gegnern legen damit ich in einen Raid bzw. in eine Hero dann kann, die ich sowieso mit dem Main
schon drölftausendmal geraidet bin.

Ich hoffe es kommt auch noch, dass man die Reittiere des Mains auch auf den Twinks verwenden kann. genauso wie die Pets und dergleich Schnickschnack der rein gar nichts mit der Spielmechanik zu tun hat.

Ach ja und Wow ist ein Spiel, ein gutes Spiel aber auch nicht mehr.

Wer ANERKENNUNG sucht die er im LEBEN nicht findet, ist meines erachtens hier in diesem Spiel fehl am Platz.

Kleine Kinder, die sich super toll finden nur weil das Zeichentrickpüppchen LILA Klamotten hat, sollen sich freuen, aber nicht erwachsene Spieler mit ihrem rumgeweine nerven.

Nehmt es so hin wie es ist oder zieht die Konsequenz und steht dazu was ihr sagt - HÖRT EINFACH AUF MIT SPIELEN !!


----------



## neo1986 (19. Juni 2009)

Byakko schrieb:


> Wie man an dir sieht, soviel geflame wie du heute alleine in diesem Thread abgelassen ist schon echt Weltklasse.
> Bekommt man dafür einen Hartz IV Bonus?
> 
> *Ich finde die Änderungen gut und denke das WoW in die richtige Richtung wandert. Wer ein Anspruchsvolles*, Teambasierendes MMORPG spielen will soll zu FFXI wechseln aber der Standart WoW'ler wird da nichtmal das höchste Level erreichen weil Ihm 5-6 Monate Arbeit zum Leveln zuviel sind. Von dem 2-3 Jahre für die ImbawtfbbqEoXXor Waffe farmen mal abgesehen...


damit bestätigst du das wow nichtmehr anspruchsvoll ist...


----------



## Dopemahsta (19. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> damit bestätigst du das wow nichtmehr anspruchsvoll ist...




omg, halt dein mundwerk bitte , ja ? und kündige BITTE BITTE BITTE


----------



## neo1986 (19. Juni 2009)

Hab schon gekündigt....und nein du kannst mir nicht meine meinung und meinen mund verbieten das hier ist ein forum zum diskutieren....


----------



## Byakko (19. Juni 2009)

WoW war NIE Anspruchsvoll auch zu Classic Zeiten nicht. Das einzige was da Anspruchsvoll war, war die Zeit die man zu farmen aufwenden mußte um raiden gehen zu können. Und großer Zeitaufwand hat mMn höchsten mit RL Skill zu tun, das Freunde, Familie etc. nicht vernachlässigt wurden, war das einzige was Anspruchsvoll war.


----------



## neo1986 (19. Juni 2009)

Byakko schrieb:


> WoW war NIE Anspruchsvoll auch zu Classic Zeiten nicht. Das einzige was da Anspruchsvoll war, war die Zeit die man zu farmen aufwenden mußte um raiden gehen zu können. Und großer Zeitaufwand hat mMn höchsten mit RL Skill zu tun, das Freunde, Familie etc. nicht vernachlässigt wurden, war das einzige was Anspruchsvoll war.


Es war auch anspruchsvoller das pvp set (großmarschal) zu bekommen und die instanzen waren anspruchsvoller man hat auch nicht die epix in den arsch geschoben bekommen....das leveln war auch anspruchsvoller nicht so wie heute wo jeder für sich alleine levelt und wenn jemand um hilfe fragt sagt ich muss gleich off....es war anspruchsvoller und die quallität der community war auch mal besser..


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> damit bestätigst du das wow nichtmehr anspruchsvoll ist...


Ich empfand WoW nie als ein Spiel mit besonders hohen Anspruch. Der einzige Anspruch ist viel Zeit zu investieren.


----------



## Rechthaber (19. Juni 2009)

Ich habe jetzt viele RL - Vergleiche gelesen àla "wer einen Ferrari will muss doch auch viel arbeiten" oder "ist doch unfair wenn ich mir mühevoll ne Eisenbahn zusammenbaue und mein Nachbar bekommt sie geschenkt". 

Leute... solche RL-Vergleiche sind unsinnig. Das echte Leben ist, soweit mir bekannt ist, kein von einer gewinnorienterten Firma geplantes Programm o.ä..
Wenn Mehrheit der WoW-Spieler gern schnell an die starken, schönen Items kommen will, dann richtet sich Blizzard danach. 

Wenn manche Spieler das Sammeln von epischem Kram als "Arbeit" betrachten, läuft etwas falsch. Wenn es ihnen jetzt keinen Spaß mehr macht, oder durch den nächsten Patch, dann sollten sie ans aufhören denken. Das sage ich nicht um zu provozieren, aber wozu quäle ich mich um in einem unwichtigen PC-Spiel etwas zu erreichen? 

Ein ganz anderes Thema ist natürlich, wenn einige die aktuellen Instanzen für zu leicht halten. Aber in diesem Thread gings ja eher um: "Wääh, es lohnt sich garnicht mehr sich vors AH zu stellen und zu posen"


----------



## ikarus275 (19. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Es war auch anspruchsvoller das pvp set (großmarschal) zu bekommen und die instanzen waren anspruchsvoller man hat auch nicht die epix in den arsch geschoben bekommen....das leveln war auch anspruchsvoller nicht so wie heute wo jeder für sich alleine levelt und wenn jemand um hilfe fragt sagt ich muss gleich off....es war anspruchsvoller und die quallität der community war auch mal besser..


Für dich ist also die Abarbeitung von repetiver, monotoner Arbeit anspruchsvoll ? Ein dressierter Affe konnte mit genug Lebenszeitverschwendung den nutzlosen Großmarschall Titel grinden.
Man merkt das du niemals irgendwelchen anspruchsvollen Tätigkeiten nachgegangen bist, anderenfalls würdest du so einen Unsinn nicht schreiben.


----------



## Compléxx (19. Juni 2009)

Dopemahsta schrieb:


> naja np, wenn die süchtels aus WoW, die in "ELITE HARCORE IMBÄR blabla mimimi gilden"spielen ihr abo kündigen , wäre gleich das Offizielle blizz forum viel weniger zugespamt mit käse und wein..
> 
> und das buffed forum auch...
> 
> Fun gilde und rnd raids ftw^^





/Sign


----------



## Compléxx (19. Juni 2009)

Rechthaber schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt viele RL - Vergleiche gelesen àla "wer einen Ferrari will muss doch auch viel arbeiten" oder "ist doch unfair wenn ich mir mühevoll ne Eisenbahn zusammenbaue und mein Nachbar bekommt sie geschenkt".
> 
> Leute... solche RL-Vergleiche sind unsinnig. Das echte Leben ist, soweit mir bekannt ist, kein von einer gewinnorienterten Firma geplantes Programm o.ä..
> Wenn Mehrheit der WoW-Spieler gern schnell an die starken, schönen Items kommen will, dann richtet sich Blizzard danach.
> ...






/////sign


----------



## Byakko (19. Juni 2009)

Wo war denn das Leveln Anspruchsvoller? Verwechsel größeren Zeitaufwand bitte nicht mit Anspruchsvoll. Das sind 2 verschiedene Sachen.
Und gerade in dem Status in dem WoW zur Zeit ist, wäre es falsch das Leveln nicht zu verkürzen, denn es ist nunmal so das das Spiel gewachsen ist und das wirkliche Spiel inzwischen das Endgame ist.

Wenn jemand neu Anfängt weil sein Freund WoW spielt, was glaubst du wie lange er Spaß dran hätte wenn er 4-6 monate zum Leveln brauchen würde obwohl er sehr viel Zeit investiert? Genau, er würde nie "bei" seinem Freund ankommen und wenn der Freund schon 5-6 Twinks hat, hat der vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt Lust noch einen Twink nachzuziehen nur um mit seinem Freund zu spielen.


----------



## Dopemahsta (19. Juni 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> /Sign




muss sagen du bist sympathisch, wow war damals bei classic auch net anspruchsvoll nur stark von spielzeit (farmen) abhänig, das wird zur zeit behoben, ich finde es TOp !

und nur süchtel weinen denn nach 24/7 haben die eben nix mehr zu farmen xD


----------



## neo1986 (19. Juni 2009)

armes deutschland.......






kann irgent ein admin mein acc löchen?


----------



## Spellman (19. Juni 2009)

@Dopemahsta: Du schießt hier echt grad den Vogel ab......



@Rechthaber:



> Das echte Leben ist, soweit mir bekannt ist, kein von einer gewinnorienterten Firma geplantes Programm o.ä..



Lang nichtmehr an der freien Marktwirtschaft teilgenommen, oder?! ^^



> Aber in diesem Thread gings ja eher um: "Wääh, es lohnt sich garnicht mehr sich vors AH zu stellen und zu posen"



Mitnichten Tawarisch ^^

@Ohrensammler:



> Es ist eine Tatsache, dass es für die ganzen Hardcorzocker überhaupt keinen Nachteil bringt, wenn Fritzchen Müller (oder ich ) in dem gleich Equip rumläuft wie sie selber.



Dann ist es auch eine Tatsache, dass es für dich und andere Casuals kein Nachteil ist, wenn ein Paar Leute mit deutlich mehr Spielzeit auch besseres Equip tragen ! ;-p


----------



## Alandius (19. Juni 2009)

Schade das man ein spiel so kaputt machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Markensystem zu BC war so gut. Anspruchsvoll war es definitiv, und das jeder alles in den Allerwertesten geblasen bekommt ist verdammt großer Mist. Natürlich raide ich aus spaß, aber es ist doch schon ein tolles gefühl wenn man ein seltenes item ergattert. Da ist man ja stolz drauf, das macht gute Spiele aus. Und Jetzt ???? Naja mal sehen wann die große Welle kommt und ziemlich viele wow verlassen, ich glaube ehrlich das es nicht mehr so lange dauert. 

Toller Ansporn:
wer whipet denn in ulduar rum wenn man täglich die low inis abklappern kann für Marken .... sollen sie doch gleich T7-8 per Post verschicken und noch zusätzlich 5k gold drauflegen.

Ich bezeichne mich selbst als Twinker, also hab ulduar nicht einmal gesehen (keine Lust zu)  und bin mit den veränderungen nicht zufrieden.

Mal schauen kann ja dann wieder mal mein altes Guildwars auspacken =D  nur schade das man nicht springen kann xD

LG

Alan


----------



## Strickjacke (19. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Es war auch anspruchsvoller das pvp set (großmarschal) zu bekommen und die instanzen waren anspruchsvoller man hat auch nicht die epix in den arsch geschoben bekommen....das leveln war auch anspruchsvoller nicht so wie heute wo jeder für sich alleine levelt und wenn jemand um hilfe fragt sagt ich muss gleich off....es war anspruchsvoller und die quallität der community war auch mal besser..




Stimme ich ganz und gar nicht zu.

Ich spiele selbst seit der FB habe zu Classic ALLE Chars von Horde und Allianz auf 60 gelevelt, war in größeren Raidgilden Mitglied mit den "Mainchars".

Der einzige Faktor war Zeit zum Leveln und Freunde fürs Raiden.

Jetzt braucht man halt weniger Zeit zum Leveln und hat mehr Zeit dafür mit Freunden zu Raiden / Questen oder was auch immer.

Ist halt so wenn man gute Freunde hat und selbst auch hilfsbereit ist, bekommt man leichter Hilfe.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> armes deutschland.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao! Und am besten eine PM an ZAM das geht ganz fix dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rechthaber (19. Juni 2009)

@ Spellman:

Marktwirtschaft... naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Äußerung ging eher in die Richtung: 

Das RL ist nicht nur Spaß und Hobby, für das man monatlich Gebühren bezahlt und wo einen eine Firma bei der Stange halten will, an sie diese Gebühren "fürs Leben" an sie zu zahlen.  Und die einem deswegen mal eben nen Ferrari schenkt. 

Ach Mist, jetzt wurde ich auch schon zu so einem unsinnigen RL-Vergleich gezwungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenn es nötig war...

danke fürs lesen


----------



## Byakko (19. Juni 2009)

Hmmm.... Ich muß irgendetwas verpaßt haben!
Was war denn Anspruchsvoller am BC Markensystem?
Wie kann man den Anspruch beurteilen wenn man nichteinmal weiss was es für die neuen Marken gibt bzw. wie teuer die werden?


----------



## Terratec (19. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ich möchte mit meinem Twink nicht mit einem 12 jährigem Bub, der 3 Wochen 80 ist, in eine Instanz gehen. Denn er ist in 99% der Fälle zu schlecht für meinen Anspruch
> 
> 
> A. Der Altersdurchschnitt dürfte aktuell etwa bei 15-16 liegen. Auf diese Kragenweite muß nun auch das Spiel angepasst werden. Immer noch kindischer, immer noch leichter.


Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich nichts von Leute halte, die über jüngere Leute herziehen, und meinen sie wären so viel besser, machst du bei mir schon deßhalb einen unsympathischen Eindruck, weil du in einem SPIEL nicht bereit bist jemanden zu helfen an sein Equip zu kommen, wenn er nicht so gut sein sollte wie du, da das ja mehr "Arbeit" für dich bedeutet.
Und nicht vergessen, der zwölfjährige Bub soll mal deine Rente zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Juni 2009)

Tja das leben ist nicht immer gerecht. Aber was ist schon überhaupt gerecht?
In 3 Jahren WoW habe ich zumindest gelehrnt mich nicht mehr drüber auf zureggen. Blizz amcht was sie wollen, was ich auch gut finde. Es ist ihr Spiel und zuviel einmischung von andern den ihrgendwas nicht passt macht das ganze Konzept kaput.
Es ist ja net schlecht wenn man seine Ideen ausspricht aber das geflame wenn man andrera meinung ist als andere und das nicht akeptirt kann ich nicht verstehn.
Zum andern ist mir die ganze marken sache egal ich spiele zwar nur noch sehr selten und das meist alleine, ud habe so eine Möglichkeit besseres Equip zu bekommen. Aber mich würde es auch nicht stören wenn ich diese Möglichkeit nicht hätte.

Ich kann den Ärger verstehn den die Aktiveraider verspüren, da ich zu BC selber sehr aktiv geraidet habe. Doch trozdem bin ich der Meinung das alles was ihr in WoW erreicht habt oder noch erreichen werdet doch letztendlich euch zufrieden stellen sollte.
Ihr habt nix davon wen ein andera das equip auch hat und weniger dafür getahn hat, euch dadrüber zu ärgern. 
Ihr habt für euch die geweissheit das ihr es so geschaft habt. Und das ein andera der mal abund zu raidet das gleich equip hat macht für eure Erfolge, was ihr geschafft habt nicht schlechter.

Naja wiegesagt nach 3 Jahren WoW sehe ich die dinge so, aber ich kann auch euern Ärger verstehn. Nur fragt euch mal selber was habt ihr davon euch zu Ärgern, oder was hättet ihr davon wenn der andere schlechter ist.
Letzt endlich stehen eure Erfolge ja auch im Erfolgesystem wo jeder nachschaun kann ob er den Boss X für das T-Item gelegt hat oder ob er es durch Marken bekommen hat. Und somit könnt ihr euch immer noch von den andern abheben.
Und vieleicht habt ihr dan ja auch mal mehr zeit was anderes zu machen (Epicflugmount farmen oder sont was auch im RL oder so) es gibt immer was zu tuhn in WoW und wenns das Ziel ist 100 Mount zu farmen. (Bin bei 90 und auser den 5 Tunnier Mounts die mir noch fehlen brauche ich da ne menge droppluck).

MFG: Frêdo d[-.-]b


----------



## Compléxx (19. Juni 2009)

Dopemahsta schrieb:


> muss sagen du bist sympathisch, wow war damals bei classic auch net anspruchsvoll nur stark von spielzeit (farmen) abhänig, das wird zur zeit behoben, ich finde es TOp !
> 
> und nur süchtel weinen denn nach 24/7 haben die eben nix mehr zu farmen xD



is ja klar das wir uns verstehen <--- 60 zeiten.. die gimps in den letzten 30 seiten sind halt kacknaps die an nichts anderes gewönt sind als an eppicx und legendäre items...

sprich ITEMGEILHEIT


----------



## Spellman (19. Juni 2009)

Doch genau das ist es... außer das wir im Leben dafür halt nichts geschenkt bekommen...

Achja, das Leben ist schön.

Und keine Sorge, die RL-Vergleiche sind nicht wirklich unsinnig... denn womit möchtest du es denn sonst vergleichen.. mann kann auch gerne RL-Hobbys nehmen (wurde in diesem Thread schon getan), es kommt aufs selbe bei raus.

Und was ich halt immer noch lächerlich finde ist die Aussage: "Ich zahle meine 13&#8364;, also hab ich genau so das Recht,... mimimi!"
Richtig... man hat durch die Zahlung das Recht erlangt, dieses Spiel zu spielen.
Der Erfolg hängt davon ab, wieviel Zeit und "Mühe" man bereit ist, zu investieren!
Und bei welchem anderen Hobby sollte dies nun nicht so sein?!

@Dopemahsta & Compléxx: Macht nen Kuschelthread auf... ^^


----------



## neo1986 (20. Juni 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> Doch genau das ist es... außer das wir im Leben dafür halt nichts geschenkt bekommen...
> 
> Achja, das Leben ist schön.
> 
> ...


das ist der punkt.
kein fleiß kein preis....


----------



## Byakko (20. Juni 2009)

Und was wird daran jetzt geändert? 

Weil es die Möglichkeit geben wird 2 T8 Teile mit Marken kaufen zu können ohne Ulduar zu gehen? Ist schon echt Klasse wenn man bedenkt das es auch T9 geben wird!

Und ob es für die neuen Marken T9 geben wird, wie teuer die werden, etc. wissen wir noch nicht, also können wir darüber auch noch nicht Urteilen.


----------



## Archeress (20. Juni 2009)

also grundsätzlich kann ich deinem Thread voll und ganz zustimmen, allerdings finde ich die idee, die Ulduar embleme in den Heros droppen zu lassen sehr gut!

Denn ich zB hab ne relativ lange ingame pause gemacht seit naxx hc rauskam ( schnell mit gilde gecleart-paar wochen gefarmt und dann sein lassen)  und finde so leichter wieder den Anschluss an unseren hauptraid der Ulduar clear hat.

Anderes Beispiel...n rl kumpel von mir hat nach einer ebenfalls recht langen pause beschlossen seinen wl an den nagel zu hängen und nen dk zu rerollen!...er hat nen fixen raidplatz und wenn die embleme helfen ihm schnell wieder anzuschließen, was ich grundsätzlich für sehr gut empfinde!

Das einzige Problem das ich darin sehe ist, dass irgendwann 500k verschiedene marken im umlauf sein werden und sich keine sau mehr auskennt!


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Früher konnte man einen Spieler nach Equip beurteilen-> gutes EQ = guter Spieler.



Jo aber früher war es auch so Guter Spieler = Gute Gilde

Random war dar gar nichts zu erreichen, wie du dich vllt erinnerst.
Random Runs BWL oder auch nur MC  gab quasi gar nicht.

Allein die Tatsache, dass ich mich, um an mein Equip zu kommen, nicht mehr von irgendeineinem halbdiktatorischen Raidleiter, der mein Sohn sein könnte, rumkommandieren lassen muss, ist schon mal sehr positiv!

Und wie ich schon zuvor sagte, die Spieler die " was auf sich halten" gehen ohenhin nicht random. denen kanns egal sein.
Und wenn dir beim Twinken mal einer unterkommt der keine Ahung von seinem Char hat, könnte man ja mal auf die Idee kommen, anstatt einen moralischen Anfall zu bekommen und vor Wut die Hauskatze zu erwürgen, demjenigen ein wenig Hilfe zumindest anzubieten.

Aber oje... für sowas gibts ja weder Erfolge noch Epics.

Wir haben uns angewöhnt wenn wir zu viert in Heros gehen gezielt nach frischen grünen 80er als 5ten zu suchen.
Versucht sowas mal.
Dann werden aus schlechten Spielern vllt Gute.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Mit wow aufhören heißt nicht gleich interresse verloren es könnte ja noch sein das sich wow irgentwie wider in richtung spielbar bewegt und dan kann ich mir ja wider überlegen anzufangen....auserdem ist das hier ein freies forum das ich auch benutzen kann wenn ich kein wow spiele steht nirgens das man aktiv spielen muss....




Hab ich auch nicht behauptet.
Ich habe nur Vermutungen angestellt, warum jemand der so heftig gegen dieses Spiel ins Felde zieht, seine Freizeit hier verbringt.
Verbieten will ich dir gar nix!!

Aber wenn du den Verlauf anguckst, glaubst du doch nicht ersnthaft, dass es (aus deiner Sicht) besser wird oder?
Die Politik die Blizz fährt ist eindeutig und konsequent. 
Insofern könntest du deine Zeit sinnvoller nutze,
( Bitte, das ist nur ein Vorschlag!!)


----------



## Spellman (20. Juni 2009)

> Wir haben uns angewöhnt wenn wir zu viert in Heros gehen gezielt nach frischen grünen 80er als 5ten zu suchen.



Das finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung. Wenn mir mal so ist, zieh ich auch Lowies durch irgendwelche Inis.

Mir geht es eher um die voll T7.5 equippten ImbaGranaten, die als Mage nicht wissen, wie se nen Tisch stellen und den Krieger-Tank fragen, warum er denn nen Schild trägt und nicht wie alle anderen 2 Waffen, denn "das macht doch mehr Dmg".



> Allein die Tatsache, dass ich mich, um an mein Equip zu kommen, nicht mehr von irgendeineinem halbdiktatorischen Raidleiter, der mein Sohn sein könnte, rumkommandieren lassen muss, ist schon mal sehr positiv!



Dafür haben jetz nach 1 Whipe 5 Mann nen disco und nach dem 2ten leaven die ersten mit nem Lol,Rofl,...  (ja, etwas dramatisiert ^^)


----------



## Byakko (20. Juni 2009)

> Mir geht es eher um die voll T7.5 equippten ImbaGranaten, die als Mage nicht wissen, wie se nen Tisch stellen und den Krieger-Tank fragen, warum er denn nen Schild trägt und nicht wie alle anderen 2 Waffen, denn "das macht doch mehr Dmg".



Auch wenn die beiden Beispiele ein wenig sehr extrem sind, aber auch dann könnte man doch einmal tief durchatmen und mit dem Spielern reden und Ihnen helfen oder?

Ich neige auch ganz gerne mal dazu mich über sowas aufzuregen, aber meistens nehme ich dann diesen Spieler nach dem Raid/Ini und versuche ein wenig mit Ihm zu reden und Ihm zu helfen. Die meisten sind dann wirklich dankbar und werden sich irgendwann erkenntlich zeigen!


----------



## Spellman (20. Juni 2009)

Hört sich extrem an, ist aber gar nicht so selten.. leider ^^

Oder wie war das: 
Rl-10er: "Der Hexer stellt ma bitte nen Brunnen!"
Hexer: "Hab ich nicht geskillt! Wo bekommt man den?"

Und letztes erst bin ich bei 2 Leuten auf ignore gelandet, weil ich mit meinem DK-Tank keinen AE-Spott gemacht habe.. noch Fragen? ^^ 
Da hab ich sogar kurz an mir selbst gezweifelt und erstma nachgeschaut, ob ich nen Hotfix verpennt hab!

sry, ich schweife ab ^^


----------



## Byakko (20. Juni 2009)

> Wie oft hörst Du dann "Oh, vielen dank für Deine nette Hilfe..." und wie oft hörst Du "ololz, egh kaggen alder..."



Ich würde mal sagen so ca. 10 zu 1 im Verhältnis. Kommt ja vielleicht auf drach drauf an wie man es jemandem erzählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (20. Juni 2009)

also ich spiel WOW seit fast anfang an (wow) und ich muss sagen, das spiel hat sich zum negativen entwickelt...ist fast wie fernsehn schauen nur noch dumm davor sitzen und nur nicht denken!...und ich muss sagen soetwas wird denn dümmsten menschen irgendwann langweilig....ja ich zock selber noch aber so gut wie nichrt mehr ..max. 5 std. in der woche ...blizzard hat das spiel einfach zu langweilig und zu schnell gemacht....(kennt ihr das...wie im leben) man soll nur nicht denken nur alles schnell machen...man kann sich einfach nicht mehr entspannen bei diesen spiel..das ist echt nur noch ein verdammtes wettrennen!!!


----------



## Byakko (20. Juni 2009)

a) Das Spiel heißt WoW.
b) Ich spiele nur mit Randoms, da ich nicht vor 1 Uhr (bzw. 3Uhr am WE) zu Hause bin und noch keine Gilde gefunden habe die zu diesen Zeiten raidet.

Edit: Mag natürlich sein, das ich, dadurch das ich Nachts spiele, nicht an soviele Kiddys gerate.


----------



## HellsBells90 (20. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> fullquote



ich meine natürlich gefällt dem einen oder anderen irgendwas nicht

aber warum immer diese threads die es in 1000000000000facher form gibt?

1. bringt es nix 
2.hört auf mit wow...kauft euch ne ps3 oder ne xbox 360 und seid zufrieden
oder 3. geht ma raus an die frische luft


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Es kommt auch drauf an wie man seine Hilfe anbietet. Wenn man sagt "Ey, mach ma Mungo auf Waffe, so ist ja Kacke" wird man kaum ein "Super, danke für den Tip" bekommen. Meist funktioniert das Prinzip "Wie man in den Wald ruft" bei mir noch ganz gut im Spiel.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Spieler die "was auf sich halten" gehen selbstverstänlich nicht nur mit dem kompletten Raid ihrem Hobby nach.
> Sie gehen mind. so oft wie Du Random.
> 
> Und zu Deiner Anregung einem nicht ganz so erfahrenem Spieler Hilfe anzubieten...
> ...




Keine Ahnung, kann  dir keine Statistiken bieten, vllt hab ich ja Glück mit meinem Server, aber ich würde sagen zum überwiegenden Teil waren die Reaktion ok.

Und das mit Random mag 5er Innies  betreffen, aber die zählen doch für Raider ohnehin nicht richtig (da hatte ich übrigend viel mehr schlechte Erfahrungen als mit den "grünen". Raider in 5er Hero Innies sind oft echt übel)
Sag mit doch eine  Progamer, der seine ID Random verschwendet und nicht mit der eingespielten Gilde geht (außer er war krank oder konnte zufällig sonstwie nicht am Raidtag.)


----------



## ÜberNoob (20. Juni 2009)

die "omgwtfroxxor" hardcores gehen t9 farmen,
die casuals machen dailies für t8 (oder 8,5)

jedesmal wenn neuer Content kommt werden die "alten" Sachen für die casuals erfarmbar gemacht, und jedesmal heult alles rum "omg da hab ich JAHRE harte Arbeit investiert und jetzt bekommen die kacknoobs das umsonst. Wozu zahl ich 13 Euro wenn immer alle andern alles umsonst bekommen?? nach dem Patch kündige ich den
Account, falls mein Therapeut das schafft"
Was wollt ihr, daß man als Neuling Monate nach Strat und Scholo geht für T0, danach ewigkeiten Kara für T4, ... Blacktemple etc. bis man dann in 4 Jahren auch mal Naxx betreten darf? und dann heult ihr das der Nachschub fehlt?

Mal ehrlich... KANN man es euch recht machen?

wenn man das equipp hat ist's nachgeschmissen
wenn man das equipp nicht hat ist man Kackboon und kkbyekick raus aus dem raid.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es kommt auch drauf an wie man seine Hilfe anbietet. Wenn man sagt "Ey, mach ma Mungo auf Waffe, so ist ja Kacke" wird man kaum ein "Super, danke für den Tip" bekommen. Meist funktioniert das Prinzip "Wie man in den Wald ruft" bei mir noch ganz gut im Spiel.



Das ist ohnehin klar.
Ich dräng auch keinem was auf. Aber man merkt ja schon am quatschen im Chat wie jemand drauf ist.
Außerdem kann es für nen "Grünen" allein schon eine Hilfe sein, mitgenommen zu werden um Ruf, Marken und Drops zu bekommen.


----------



## HellsBells90 (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es kommt auch drauf an wie man seine Hilfe anbietet. Wenn man sagt "Ey, mach ma Mungo auf Waffe, so ist ja Kacke" wird man kaum ein "Super, danke für den Tip" bekommen. Meist funktioniert das Prinzip "Wie man in den Wald ruft" bei mir noch ganz gut im Spiel.



jo ein bischen freundlichere spieler würde wow auch nicht schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spellman (20. Juni 2009)

- hat sich erledigt - ^^


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Offtopic gelöscht. Bleibt beim Thema, persönliche Differenzen könnt ihr (sachlich) per PN besprechen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ich mein 2-3 Instanzen unter dem Endcontent.
> Dort ging ich mit meinen Twinks random raiden, denn ich hätte mich in Grund und Boden geschämt, wenn ich in blau durch Sunwell gewackelt wäre. (Was heutzutage ja in Nax/Ulduar völlig normal ist. Gestern 80, heute Nax Hero und bei Sat am lautesten nach "aber mit Adds!1!" schreien.)



Naja, dann wird dich 3.2 ja freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da man einfacher an gutes Equipp rankommt, verringert sich die Chance, dass deine Twinks von blauen Instanzenrwodies belästigt werden.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Deine Logik ist.. ähhmm.. beneidenswert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weisste, ich spiel das hier wirklich als Freizeitbesschäftigung nach Arbeit.
Natürlich freu ich mich auch wenn ich was Neues zum Anziehen bekomme oder nen Erfolg, aber halt so wie ich mich freue,w enn ich bei Monopoly ein Hotel auf die Schloßalle bauen kann.
Ist das Spiel vorbei (der PC aus) isses auch gut.

Ich bin in unserer Stammgruppe zumindest in dieser Hinsich recht beliebt, weil ich fast überall hin mitgehe (Baron Mount farmen, TDM - was da so droppt an Viehzeug farmen) und dann fleissig auf alles passe. Das ist doch alles nur im PC und hat keine Bedeutung die über das Spiel hinausgeht.

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, warum der eigen Spielspaß getrübt sein soll, nur durch das reine Wissen, das ein andere es irgendwie leichter gheabt haben soll als man selber.
Hier hat letztens ein Kluger in einem ähnlichen Thread geschrieben: "Meine Mutter (oder Oma) verlangt ja auch nicht von mir, dass ich die Wäsche mit Waschbrett und Seife wasche nur weil sie das so machen musste."

Ich freu mich wenn einer sein Epicmount easy bekommt und nicht wie ich damals wie ein Vollidiot wochenlang reiche Thoriumvorkommen in Azshara abfamen musste um die Kristalle und das Erz im AH zu verkloppen. Das war nicht lustig.

Spielt WoW so wie es EUCH Spaß macht und gönnt den anderen ihrs. Solange keine Hacks und Cheats im Spiel sind ist doch alles ok (FU Map-Hacker!)


----------



## Thalimo (20. Juni 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Mein Output ist der Spaß, den ich dabei gehabt habe. Für alles andere brauch ich dieses Spiel nicht spielen. Falls man sich vom gemeinen Pöbel natürlich abheben will, dürfte einen das wohl stören. Aber das ist dann nicht mein Problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also der große nerv gehört meiner Meinung schon zu WotLK denn da wurde ja die neue Basis geschaffem aber mkay... und damals war das nicht so stupide wie bei dem meisten Bossen jetzt, wenn ich mir heute zB ansehe  wie Leute bei Fun-Raids wipen weil sie denken umnuken und fertig und das sogar teils bei 60er Raid Inis...

Es stimmt man konnte tolle items kaufen für die Marken allerdings kamen die ziemlich spät auf die Insel, waren extrem teuer ( und das war auf keinen fall so das man eben kara geht und man hat die marken.... )und vor allem waren die Teile dort nicht auf Sunwell stand sie waren gut und auf BT/Hyjal Niveu aber auf keinem Fall Sunwell Niveu... Oo

Und das is doch riesen Blödsinn das du dich wegen der Abschaffung der pre Q´s aufregst immerhin gab es da sehr lange welche und das sogar für Kara und etliche Heros wenn auch nur Ruf, es stimmt die meisten wurden später abgeschafft allerdings war das schon in der zweiten Hälfte wenn nicht sogar im letzten Drittel des Addons.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (20. Juni 2009)

Sorry jetzt mal an die "Profis"...

Paar Leute werden sich angesprochen fühlen.. ich nenn am besten keine Namen.
Mir geht es total auf den Sack wenn irgendwelche Hardcore Suchtspieler meinen sie müssten jetzt mal jeden Patch flamen und drohen "Öhhh.. das könnt ihr jetzt aba nit machen sonst hören wir aber auf..." 
Wahrscheinlich macht das nichtmal ein Bruchteil der Leute die das sagen.Denn die Lebensaufgabe ist ja immerhin die geworden; brav mit dem Feuerstuhl oder mit dem schönen Drachen auf dem Landeplatz in Dalaran 5 Stunden brain afk rumzustehen.

Zum Thema Classic: Hört auf Classic hinterher zurennen, Classic ist vorbei wir sind schon in WotlK!
Was damals schwer war ist heute halt freundlich für die Leute die eventuell nicht die Zeit haben 24/7 vorm PC zu hocken und ein MMORPG abzusuchten.
Viele freuen sich das sie auch endlich mal eine Chance haben oben mitzuspielen, meint ihr die Casuals ham sich damals gefreut zu Classic zeiten das sie nix machen konnten?
Jetzt habt ihr halt mal den kürzeren gezogen. Und wenn ihr kein bock auf sowas habt weil ihr egoistische scheisskinder seid; nun dann kündigt euren WoW Account oder fahrt weiter brain afk auf euren mounts in dalaran rum.

OFG


----------



## Mentor of Gorgonnash (20. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte ein Spiel keine Arbeit sein, dennoch sollte es auch fair zugehen.
> Das hat auch nichts mit Neid oder ähnlichem zu tun, wenn jemand einfach besser in einem Spiel ist, dann sollte er auch dafür belohnt werden.
> Wenn dagegen jemand überhaupt nicht sein Klasse spielen kann und dennoch praktisch das Gleiche erreichen kann, wie jemand der seine Klasse perfekt beherrscht, dann stimmt etwas nicht.
> 
> ...



naja... also da ich von einem pvpserver komme dreht sich das ganze bei mir darum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu aber später.

nehmen wir mal pve-seite des spiels. du meinst also dass eine gruppe von leuten besser in einem spiel ist nur weil die 24/7 eine instanz raiden? knall hart selektieren? andere nach itemlevel und dps einstufen? hm... okay
zu der ganzen pve-geschichte kann ich nur eins sagen. ich spiele wow seit release und habe um die 300 playdays auf allen chars. habe preBC alles geraidet. mit UBRS angefangen und altNaxx aufgehört.  MC in 2 std, BWL/AQ40 in 4 std. noch ein monat mehr und hätten naxx auch clear.

Alles langweilige ....

Seit dem es raids gibt gehören OMEN, Bossmods usw. dazu und dies kastriert die Bosse soweit, dass jeder Depp der nur lange und oft genug probiert es auch schafft. Kommt mir nicht mit SKILL... nicht bei sowas. Und wieso sollte einer der mehr spielt, mehr zeit investiert  auch mehr dafür belohnt werden? Ist doch schon die belohnung genug, dass er so viel spielen darf/kann. zu meiner zeit war es für mich genug belohnung wenn der boss nach 5 trys endlich im dreck lag. Items waren da weniger interessant.

Wo die Items mehr wichtigkeit bekommen ist PVP. Aber auch da macht Itemlevelunterschied von 10 pkt. nichts aus. ich hab zwar blos nur bis s3 gepackt aber in 1on1 einige die s4 anhatten zerlegt. einen der <*sein Klasse spielen kann und... der seine Klasse perfekt beherrscht*> interessiert es nciht im geringsten ob sein gegner itemlevel 213 oder 226 anhat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soviel von mir... flames inc


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Das hättest Du wohl gerne, daß alle "Pro`s" solch nen doofen Wortschatz von sich geben würden.
> Passt dann besser in Dein Klischeedenken, gell?


Welches Klischeedenken bitte? Einige meiner besten Freunde sind Raider und die liebsten Menschen die ich kenne. Nur weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass Leute nett antworten wenn ich sie nett anspreche (zumindest in 95% der Fälle) denke ich in Klischees? Bitte....


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, warum der eigen Spielspaß getrübt sein soll, nur durch das reine Wissen, das ein andere es irgendwie leichter gheabt haben soll als man selber.
> Hier hat letztens ein Kluger in einem ähnlichen Thread geschrieben: "Meine Mutter (oder Oma) verlangt ja auch nicht von mir, dass ich die Wäsche mit Waschbrett und Seife wasche nur weil sie das so machen musste."



Es geht einigen nicht darum, daß andere es leichter haben. Mir geht es um meine persönliche Motivation: Ich bin oft mit Rnds z. B. in Naxx unterwegs. Da PUGs eine absolute Wundertüte sind, hat man manchmal Spaß; manchmal möchte man nach einer halben Stunde am liebsten die Gruppe verlassen, wäre da nicht die versaute ID und man das schon aus Prinzip nicht macht (der letzte Fall ist gerade in den letzten Wochen häufiger eingetreten). Umso schöner ist's, wenn man dann wider jede Erwartung ein Teil bekommt, das den Char ein ganz klein wenig verbessert.
Ab Patch 3.2 sind die großen Verbesserungen plötzlich ganz leicht zu bekommen; machen jeden Rnd-Naxx-Raid überflüssig für die Mains; für die Twinks sind sie aber dann Voraussetzung, um überhaupt noch in einen Rnd-Raid mitgenommen zu werden. Diese Erfahrung haben wir doch nun in Kara zur Genüge machen können. Meine Erkenntnis aus den Patch-Notes: Mann, warst Du blöd, Woche für Woche Naxx25 mit wechselnden Gruppen abzufarmen, wenn Du doch einfach nur ein wenig warten mußt, damit Dir Blizz viel bessere Items schenkt. In der Zeit hätte ich den Winterquell-Tiger farmen können.

Also schleift man die Twinks demnächst mit 3 Gildies (mehr braucht man für diese Inis nicht) durch die sog. Heroes, indem man schnell alles umbombt, steigt dann in den Ulduar-Gildenraid ein (eventuell schon mit einem T9-Teil), um dann in der neuen Ini zu landen. Die "cleart" man aufgrund der Erfahrungen 2x; wartet dann auf den nächsten Patch, bei dem man wieder ganz schnell neue Items bekommt, die für den nächsten Content reichen.

Was haben Einstiegsraider davon - außer, daß sie sich tolle Items über langweilige Heroes holen können, wenn die Gilden sich wieder abschotten, weil es überhaupt nicht mehr nötig ist, sich mit Rnd-Raids herumzuplagen; in möglicherweise stattfindenen "Rnd-Farm-Raids" (die wie schon erklärt eigentlich unnötig werden, weil man die Marken auch viel schneller und streßfreier bekommt) mangels Erfahrung jedoch nicht mitgenommen werden?



> Ich freu mich wenn einer sein Epicmount easy bekommt und nicht wie ich damals wie ein Vollidiot wochenlang reiche Thoriumvorkommen in Azshara abfamen musste um die Kristalle und das Erz im AH zu verkloppen. Das war nicht lustig.



Die Mounts sind mir persönlich scheißegal. Der alte Content war so auf "Timesink" ausgelegt (renn zum Arsch der Welt für eine Quest; renne dann zum Questgeber meilenweit und minutenlang die selbe Strecke zurück; um Dich dann vom selben Questgeber wieder zurücksenden zu lassen. Grüße dabei jedes Blatt von den Bäumen, die Du schon beim Vornamen kennst, weil Du den Scheißweg schon mehrmals laufen mußtest), daß ein Mount nur begrüßenswert ist. Mir hat die Rennerei "damals" fast den Spielspaß verdorben (ganz besonders schön: Der Weg zum Kloster). Da ich erst mit BC angefangen habe, war diese entvölkerte Solospielerei mit ganz vielen Wegen nicht wirklich das, was ich mir unter einem MMO vorgestellt habe. Mit 60 ging der Spaß erst los - heute wohl auf 80. Mir nutzt das Mount zwar nichts mehr, denn ich spiele keinen Twink mehr hoch (im Grunde warte ich nur noch auf was neues wie "JG:E", auf das ich große Hoffnungen setze; mit Abstrichen "Black Prophecy" - und wenn die nix werden, wofür die Programmierer hoffentlich dann in der Hölle schmoren, ist da eventuell noch das Fantasy-Dingens namens "Aion"); aber warum sollen sich Neuankömmlinge auch so herumquälen?


----------



## Golube (20. Juni 2009)

scheiss auf den patch . marken hin oder her spielt doch keine rolle .
von mir aus kann jeder mit T8 usw rumlaufen . nur ich kann aber von mir sagen das ich die teile aus ulduar habe und nicht durch hero marken.

ist es der neid das sich so viele aufregen ????? JA
kommt es nicht drauf an das "ihr" spaß in einem raid habt ???? JA
wird euch dadurch einfach nur die möglichkeit genommen in dalaran anzugeben mit den set´s ?????? 100%ig
ist es wirklich so wichtig woher jemand seine items bekommt ??? NEIN
Classic zeiten sind nunmal schon lange vorbei .

ich kann auf jeden fall die aufregung ned verstehen .
schließlich ist es ein spiel das spaß machen soll und auch weiterhin noch machen wird !!!

an alle die deswegen aufhören : bitte macht das !! ich kann das ganze gejammer und geheule einfach nicht mehr hören . immer das selbe


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juni 2009)

Golube schrieb:


> an alle die deswegen aufhören : bitte macht das !! ich kann das ganze gejammer und geheule einfach nicht mehr hören . immer das selbe



Du hörst den Thread? Merkwürdig. Was verpflichtet Dich, einen "Gejammer und Geheule"-Thread durchzulesen geschweige denn darauf zu antworten? Ist's, daß man Kritik nicht ertragen kann?


----------



## Golube (20. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Du hörst den Thread? Merkwürdig. Was verpflichtet Dich, einen "Gejammer und Geheule"-Thread durchzulesen geschweige denn darauf zu antworten? Ist's, daß man Kritik nicht ertragen kann?



glaub mir . hab nur die ersten 5 posts gelesen .das reicht vollkommen.
ist ja immer das selbe 
mir sind die threads  ja egal . muss e immer lachen wie sich einige darüber aufregen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (20. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Du hörst den Thread? Merkwürdig. Was verpflichtet Dich, einen "Gejammer und Geheule"-Thread durchzulesen geschweige denn darauf zu antworten? Ist's, daß man Kritik nicht ertragen kann?



1. Klugscheisser 
2. Man kann mittlerweile dem Gejammere der "1mb4h4xx0rs" nicht mehr aus dem Weg gehen, und.. darf er nichts posten oder dürfen das jetzt auch nur die Suchtis?^^

Edit: mir hat schon die erste Seite gereicht um zu erkennen das hier von den "Pros" nur geheult wird das classic besser war etc.


----------



## Thelegend (20. Juni 2009)

Also wollte eig. nichts schreiben...aber peinlicher gehts eifach gar nicht mehr.^^
Das ist halt WoW nur noch möchte gern krasse Raider, die mit ihren krassen Epixx abgehen können und den anderen nix gönnen. Aber im PvP nur gut sind weil sie das Equip haben xDxD Nuubzzz
Man sagt den Leuten auch Egoisten glaub ich oder? nicht? doch doch^^

UND NOCHMAL FÜR ALLE! ES GILT DIE ÄNDERUNG AUCH FÜR DIE LEUTE DIE HARDMODE RAIDERS SIND! Ihr könnt dann auch HC's machen und easy going die sachen hollen! NA UND!?!?!?!
Nicht jeder kann stunden lang vorm PC hocken.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ab Patch 3.2 sind die großen Verbesserungen plötzlich ganz leicht zu bekommen; machen jeden Rnd-Naxx-Raid überflüssig für die Mains; für die Twinks sind sie aber dann Voraussetzung, um überhaupt noch in einen Rnd-Raid mitgenommen zu werden. Diese Erfahrung haben wir doch nun in Kara zur Genüge machen können. Meine Erkenntnis aus den Patch-Notes: Mann, warst Du blöd, Woche für Woche Naxx25 mit wechselnden Gruppen abzufarmen, wenn Du doch einfach nur ein wenig warten mußt, damit Dir Blizz viel bessere Items schenkt. In der Zeit hätte ich den Winterquell-Tiger farmen können.





Und wenn du deine Zeit in Naxx nacgträglich als Zeitverschwendung (blöd) ansiehts weil du die Belohungen nun auch so bekommst, dann gehst du halt mit einem völlig anderen Ansatz an das Spiel ran, als ich.
Wenn jetzt jeder das Equipp, welches ich mir in den Heros über einige Zeit zusammengeklaubt habe (Samtige Essenz, Tankschwert ausm Turm, Markensachen etc.) mit erreichen des Levels 80 zugeschickt bekäme, würd ichs ihm noch persönlich anziehen und festzurren.
Für mich war, mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen, nichts davon Zeitverschwendung. Ich hab gerne gemacht weil mir das Spiel Spaß macht.
Und wenn es jemand anders mehr Spaß macht die Sachen gleich zu haben und damit was weiß ich zu treibe...prima. Warum denn nicht.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (20. Juni 2009)

@ Thelegend: Nicht jeder "krasser Raider" wie du es beschreibst, ist ein Egoist ...naja... vielleicht o.O


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Dann sei doch Du bitte auch so tolerant und lass mich mein Spiel wieder spielen wie ich es kannte. Jedem das Seine, genau meine Meinung.
> Man erkannte Gimps von Weitem und konnte nen Bogen um sie machen. Das geht heute leider nicht mehr.



Dein Spiespaß definiert sich dadurch, dass du Gimps von weiten erkennst?

Gut die Zeiten sind tatsächlich vorbei (obwohl man auch heute nicht viel länger braucht um einen zu erkennen)

Ansonsten spiel doch so wie es dir gefällt. ist doch weiterhin möglich.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Golube schrieb:


> mir sind die threads  ja egal . muss e immer lachen wie sich einige darüber aufregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist halt ein lustiges Kerlchen, gell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mixaria (20. Juni 2009)

endlich ma jemand, der mir aus der seele spricht.

als ich mit wow angefangen hab (zu bc also spiel ich auch noch nich lange) hab ich immer neidisch auf das tolle t6 geguckt und wollte das auch erreichen. 
habe mir mühe gegeben so gut zu werden, das ich in ne gilde komme die raiden geht, die bt und mh aufm plan hat, habe viel arbeit in meinen char gesteckt, und illidan noch lange vorm patch gekillt.

dann kam sw, et wurde richtig schwer, aber versucht ham wirs trotzdem. 
und dann kam wotlk, naxx, und archa.... und schwuppdiwupp lief jeder mit t7,5 rum und ulduar war für mich der hoffnungsträger schlechthin. NUR das man bei emalon auch t8,5 teile kriegt suckte schon wieder. aber richtig. so seh ich einen meiner schamanenkollegen, der definitiv NICHT spielen kann, von bewegungslegasthenie und lowdmg geplagt ist in full t8,5 rumlaufen.... das is echt ätzend.

früher war sowas noch ne art statussymbol- schaut her, ich hab dieses und jenes item, das zeichnet mich als guten spieler aus.

mit einem system welches blizz nun ma wieder einführt, kann man bei bewerbungen die in der gilde eintrudeln nicht mehr unterscheiden ob der spieler gut is oder nicht. immerhin gibts die klamotten für lau. lasst den nonskiller, der sich dann bewirbt, beim testraid n guten tag haben und der wird aufgenommen, hat aber dann nur schlechte und is lernresistent.

sorry freunde, aber da hab ich schon jetzt keine lust mehr aufs raiden. casuals schön und gut, sollen auch spass haben, sicher. aber ich find es absolut ätzend, das ich die dann im raid hab, auf die ich mich ich verlassen kann.

absolute fehlentscheidung von blizzard. wie so oft in letzter zeit. wenn man was tolles haben will, muss man sich dafür anstrengen, zumindest im rl. und ich denke, ein rpg sollte wenigstens n bisschen realitätsnah sein. so n klitzekleines bisschen, gute leistung = belohnung. schlechte leistung= keine belohnung. so einfach.


----------



## MrGimbel (20. Juni 2009)

Ach ich freu mich schon, wenn 3.3 oder das neue Add-On kommt. Das wird ein Flamefest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab gehört, dass man dann T9 für Marken bekommt
Schade, dass es noch so lange dauert.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Mixaria schrieb:


> früher war sowas noch ne art statussymbol- schaut her, ich hab dieses und jenes item, das zeichnet mich als guten spieler aus.



Nein tat es nicht.
Es zeichnete dich als Spieler aus, der es einrichten konnte in einer guten Gilde zu sein und genug Farmzeit übrig zu haben.
Denn so eine war damals unabdingbar um Raiden zu können.
Und bei 40 Mann war immer genug Luft um auch den ein oder anderen Gimp mit durchzubringen.

Wie gesagt damsl bedeutet Epic zu tragen Mitglied einer gute Gilde zu sein, nicht weniger aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## gigrin (20. Juni 2009)

Hmm ich habe mich lange nicht mehr so gut unterhalten gefühlt....hier.

Ich hatte einige Zeit Spaß an andern Onlineorten...und werde ihn wieder haben.

Aber jetzt bin ich wieder hier und spiele WoW wegen feinen Menschen.Und wegen einem feinen Spiel.
Meine Probleme waren und sind nur unsäglich viele eigentümliche Spieler.
Allerdings lässt sich das tatsächlich beheben durch diverse Mechanismen und Funktionen,was ich erst lernen musste.

Ich bin kein Raidfreund aus besagtem Grund.Allerdings hat sich mittlerweile ein handverlesener Raid aus "alten" Säcken und Weibern etabliert der wirklich Spaß macht,Und das ist der springende Punkt wie schon viele bemerkt haben.Spaß.

Alle die denken wie der Mensch mit dem schwarzen Mann als Avatar der etwas dümmlich schaut(verzeih mir bitte...wenn das du bist hast du sicher vorteilhaftere Bilder von dir...und wenn es ein pöser Gangster ist verzeih mir auch sowas kenne ich nicht..und was Du hier ablässt kann doch nicht dein ernst sein?allerdings erkenne ich keinen Anflug von Ironie oder Sarkasmus und gehe davon aus das es ernst gemeint ist.)..versucht doch mal einen 1200 Seiten Wälzer über Soziologie oder Psychologie zu bewältigen und stellt euch mit selbigen  in eurer Stadt auf den Marktplatz.
Ihr werdet nicht beachtet.Oder protzt mit eurer Mathearbeit..was auch immer...
Unter Umständen werdet ihr aber auch eine gewisse Zufriedenheit erfahren ohne diese Beachtung.
Und bitte bitte erlärt mir mal was daran so speziell und individuell imba elitär ist tx in Dalaran zu präsentieren.Werdet ihr wirklich geachtet?Ich denke nicht.Noch nicht einmal beachtet.
Aber ich danke Blizzard für das junge Gemüse von den Kochaufgaben.
Es ist großartig zu sehen wie manch ein regungsloser Poser der plöztlich schrumpft anfängt zu schimpfen.

Ich bin der Meinung das es volkommen in Ordnung ist was angekündigt wurde.
Es gibt nichts was dagegen spricht..abgesehen von Menschen die (noch)nicht begreifen was spielen bedeutet.Und sprechen dürfen wir ja Alle*schmunzelt*
Das einzige was ich in WoW vermisse ist eine Geschichte die stimmig und durchgehend erzählt wird.
Ich will wissen warum wir(ja wir und nicht ich wie hier einige immer schreiben)all die Bösewichte verhauen.
Ich hab gestern Vezz umgenuket..und dann gleich noch Yogg gekillt?Wie sagen hier die meisten immer?..omg wtf?
Ich verstehe es nicht..und will es nicht.

Nun ja.Ich kann mich wirklich nur allen anschließen die der Meinung sind das es scheißegal ist.
Seltsamerweise war es bei mir immer so,daß mit den feinen Menschen und dem Spaß auch der "Erfolg" kam..obwohl er nie angestrebt wurde.
Wer was anhat ist egal.Und die Guten bekommen was sie sich wünschen weil sie andere Gute finden die es ihnen ermöglichen.Und die dümmlichen schimpfen und sind selbst dann unzufrieden wenn sie mit ihrem Militärraid alles bekommen was lila und wichtig ist.

Ohh ich werde wirr..es ist spät.Ich wünsche euch so oder so alles Gute.

Und Ohrensammler..hihi danke ich musste wirklich seit langem mal wieder lachen..


Und abschließend.Ich bitte um sogenannte Rechschreibflames..Und Hans ist toll nur das Bild das hier rumgeistert ist scheiße.Ohne Hänse wären wir alle tot*lacht*


----------



## Orise (20. Juni 2009)

So..
Ich habe mir nicht alle threads durchgelesen. "das vorab"

1: Es gibt "eroberungs marken" in heros und co..

wayne?

Was gibt es dafür???

Kugeln die atm völlig überteuert sind.
Handschuhe (gibt es t8,5 bei emalon)
hose (gibt es t8,5 bei emalon)
kopf (dropt bei thorim.....freeloot für alle mittelständigen Gilden)
Gürtel (kann man sich craften lassen...)
brust (dropt bei hodir, emalon freeloot für alle mittelständigen Gilden)
Hals ok ist aber wohl nicht die imba steigerung wenn man was vernüftiges aus naxx 25 hat...

fazit:
Marken schön und gut wenn es zuvor niemand geschaft hat sich in diesen itemslots zu verbessern naja........
es ist keine steigerung für raider.
wer aktiv raidet hat davon keinen vorteil.

Wer nicht aktiv raidet hat sicher einen vorteil das er items bekommt, aber wer nicht aktiv raidet hat auch schlicht weg nicht die Erfahrung (movement usw)
und wird auch in dem kommenden content das schlusslicht bilden.
Selbst wenn die unerfahrenen spieler full t10 wären würden sie im t9 content nicht bestehen..

Equipment ist schon lange nicht mehr ausschlaggebend..

zu classic-zeiten war man top wenn man full epic war seit bc ist das vorraussetzung das man raiden "darf".

und diejenigen die nur das "gear" juckt dem rat ich von wow ab. wow ist progress raiden only oder man hat einfach spaß mit leuten etwas zu erreichen (ohne die ersten zu sein) und die leute die wegen items rumheulen "omg jetzt bekommt jeder t8 in A*** ihr habt den sinn des spiels nicht so ganz verstanden!!!!"

Wollt ihr gear das kein anderer hat dann spielt in topgilden wo ihr höchstwahrscheinlich versagt oder spielt und habt spaß... 

itemgeilheit siegt und das hat blizz längst erkannt und daran sind genau diese ganzen "flamer omg das ist unschaffbra usw....." schuld würde blizz das game auf progress auslegen würden 3-5% aller gilden die endbosse sehen. und da seh ich für 70% der "flamor" hier schwarz.

Lasst das addon auf euch zukommen und genießt es. Wollt ihr was anderes spielen bitte keiner zwing euch das betse mmo ever zu spielen mit der besten com.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (20. Juni 2009)

35 Seiten... Respekt... Und die Meinungen sind geschätzte 50 / 50 

Letztendlich entscheidet Blizzard was passiert nicht wir


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (20. Juni 2009)

Also ich gebe dem Theardersteller RECHT!

Ist ja unglaublich echt ......bald rennt ja jeder mit t8 rum zumindest die 2 die man sich holen kann bin ja nicht dagegen aber wenn es jeder hat ist das ja unfair gegenüber denen die es sich hart erfarmt haben 

und dan dieses reitenstufenverringerung echt unnötig wow scheint immer mehr und mehr zu einem pokemon spiel zu werden sogar dort muss man hart tranieren und items vm tms kombinieren um gut zu sein tja ich sehe schwarz für WoW 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-orzist (20. Juni 2009)

ese Seite listet die aktuellen Änderungen auf, die derzeit im Spiel auf dem US-Testrealm aktiv sind. Alle Features, die hier angezeigt werden, werden möglicherweise wieder entfernt oder abgeändert, wenn der nächste Patch live geht, abhängig von den Ergebnissen, die der Testrealm liefert. Diese Seite wird ständig überarbeitet und zeigt nicht alle Veränderungen an, die in den nächsten Patches live gehen könnten.

Testrealm
Diese Features sind derzeit nur auf den Testrealms aktiv.


Anmerkung: Die Testrealm-Patchdetails spiegeln nur Features wieder, die auf den öffentlichen Testrealms aktiv sind. Auf dieser Seite können Spieler sich über die Änderungen und Neuerungen der Testrealms informieren, um diese besser zu testen.

PTR-Patch 3.2 für World of Warcraft

Letztes Update: 18.6.2009 

====

Also ist der Patch 3.2 schon auf den PTR´s in den USA zu testen.


----------



## @rctic@ (20. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Letztendlich entscheidet Blizzard was passiert nicht wir



Das stimmt, Blizzard entscheidet... aber wenn man dort nicht aufpasst, werden es sich viele WoW-Spieler zwei mal überlegen, ob das Spiel noch Spaß und Sinn macht. Wenn sich die erfahrenen Raider, die jeden Winkel der großen Raidinstanzen auswendig kennen und den Neulingen unter den Raidern im TS alles haarklein beschreiben können (so kenn ich das aus meinen Erfahrungen in Naxxramas), auf einmal auf einer Stufe mit irgendwelchen Möchtegernhelden und Nullvoltschaltkreisen sehen, die aber dank Blizzard so leicht an ähnliches Equipment kommen wie ein Förster an Brennholz, dann ist das für die Meister ihrer Klassen sehr ernüchternd. Blizzard befindet sich in einer Zwickmühle: entweder sie schaffen wieder anspruchsvollen Content und verjagen damit Neuzugänge, die keine Lust auf Raids haben und ein Spiel ohne Anspruch suchen, oder aber sie machen das Leveln leichter, das Farmen leichter und vermiesen den jahrelangen, treuen Gamern das Spiel, weil sie nichts mehr schocken kann (etwas, das zurzeit mit den letzten Patches passiert ist, oder mit dem folgenden Patch passieren wird). Viel Potential wurde von den Mitarbeitern verschenkt, dabei ist die Story um den Lichkönig so einmalig, dass sogar andere epische Erzählungen wie Herr der Ringe und Ähnliches daneben verblassen, hinzu kommt das man selbst aktiv werden kann und viele Interaktionsmöglichkeiten hat. Bisher hat Blizzard dieses Konzept wunderbar ausgeschöpft und viele Menschen dafür begeistern können, mit den neuen Ideen machen sie sich zu viel kaputt... entscheiden kann Blizzard allein, das stimmt; aber werden sie auch richtig auf die Bedürfnisse der alten Hasen der WoW-Geschichte eingehen?

Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Kirath (20. Juni 2009)

Blizzard hat angekündigt sämtliche Zugangsquests für "Festung der Stürme" den "Schlangenschrein"  und Karazhan abzuschaffen.


WOOOT?!?!? blizz sucks!!!! das spiel stirbt?!?!?! jetzt ist das auf farmstatus für alle boons!!!!!! Jetzt gehen alle bosse instant down!!!!!
frische 70 und gleich complete t4 und t5.
BUUUHH!!!! ich hör mit wow auf.


----------



## gigrin (20. Juni 2009)

@rctic@ schrieb:


> Wenn sich die erfahrenen Raider, die jeden Winkel der großen Raidinstanzen auswendig kennen und den Neulingen unter den Raidern im TS alles haarklein beschreiben können (so kenn ich das aus meinen Erfahrungen in Naxxramas), auf einmal auf einer Stufe mit irgendwelchen Möchtegernhelden und Nullvoltschaltkreisen sehen, die aber dank Blizzard so leicht an ähnliches Equipment kommen wie ein Förster an Brennholz....
> Wir werden sehen...



Och ja...Wer "erarbeitet" sich denn heute noch was?gemeinschaftlich?eigenständig?In der Regel lesen sich doch die großen echten Helden mehrfach irgendwelche Anleitungen durch und plappern nach.Verzeiht hier sagt man ja Guides..
Und wahrscheinlich sind dann 22 von 25 dabei die dem Nachplapperer nachplappern....

Und in dieser Welt bin ich ein überzeugter Möchtegernheld.

Ich wollte schon immer ein Held sein.

Und ein Nullvoltschaltkkreis hört sich auch interessant an.Das werde ich morgen.Danke für die nette Anregung.


----------



## Jay316 (20. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es ja echt süß, wie alle hier rumheulen mimimi wow iss zu leicht mimimi andere bekommen nach 4 monaten das gleiche item wie ich jetzt habe.....

"get a life !"

Traurig daran iss nur, das wenn man sich die Leute, die hier am lautesten jammern wie ach so leicht doch alles ist im armory mal ansieht, sieht man bei den achievments das fast keiner Ulduar HC clear, oder auch nur ansatzweise ein paar Hardmodes geschafft hat. 

Ganz grosses Tennis hier made my day xD


----------



## FrustmaN (20. Juni 2009)

immer wieder lustig hier mal reinzuschaun,...

so wies aussieht sind immer noch ein paar superpros unterwegs, was ist denn nun, denke da die normale "soziale Wow-Unterschicht" doch alles umsonst bekommen wird wollten hier manche aufhören ? mist denkfehler meienrseits, dachte 3.2 wäre endlich aufgespielt, aber da ja immer noch gemeinschaftlich ins "wir sind was besseres"-horn geblasen wird ist es wohl nicht so. schade, aber man wird ja mal träumen dürfen....

wenn man liest mit welcher arroganz sich hier manche für was besseres halten könnte man glatt ko...n. thesen wie schlechtes eq = noob, gimp oder was auch immer sind an der tagesordnung.

ihr können die "versager" doch trotzdem noch mit eurem "gearcheck" aussortieren, müßt ihr eben auswendig lernen welche 5 items man per versager-marke bekommt und hebt euch eben damit ab. und wenn ihr doch eh alles besser könnt braucht sich aus dem pro-lager auch niemand aufregen wenn jetzt eben mal einer nach ulda kommt, der es wohl der meinung der Topleute nach eh nicht verdient hat, denn er wird den ersten boss nicht überstehn.

er hat ja nicht die nötigen addons drauf, oder den drillsergant dabei, der ihm sagt wann er wohin laufen muß und wann er dmg machen darf und wann nicht. und wahrscheins hat er sich auch nicht durch 100te von anleitungen und videos gearbeiten um jeden boss bis auf das letzte haar am ar... zu kennen, bzw genau zu wissen was kommt wenn boss xyz eben mal kurz niest.

hoffentlich führt blizzard irgendwann mal superhardcore-server ein, dann könne die leute mal beweisen woher sie glauben sooo viel besser zu sein als andere. nur werden dann wie immer noch weit vor einführung auf youtube die videos mit allen taktiken oben sein, daß es eh nur ein "nachspielen" ist, denn die meisten die sich hier so künstlich aufblasen mit der ganzen heißen luft gehören sicher nicht zu den 3 gilden die tatsächlich den eigentlichen "Firstkill" geschafft haben und mit deren taktik sich danach alle ihre "Erfolge" holen. 

den leuten gönn ich ihren erfolg, so lange sie nicht meinen sie wären dadurch sowas besonderes, daß sie auf alle anderen runtersehn müßten, und wer meint daß lila=toller hecht bedeutet (lila im sinne von item lvl auf max) bei dem läuft eh was falsch, der sollte mal beim onkel doc vorbeischaun und sich gründlcih durchchecken lassen.


bei vielen fragt man sich wirklich für was sie das spiel eigentlich spielen ? aus spaß, oder weil es spaß macht ? oder ist ihre motivation nur die mit dem fettesten mammut in dalaran möglichst im briefkasten zu stehn damit auch ja jeder sieht wie supertoll sie sind ?

machen euch mal gedanken warum ihr mal mit wow angefangen haben! und die wenigsten werden zu der ehrlichen antwort kommen: ich wollt der beste sein und alles als erstes haben (und natürlich als einzigster)



ich für meinen teil hab angefangen weils ne möglichkeit war mit kollegen die räumlich eben nicht alle in der gleichen stadt waren, etwas hobbiemäßig zusammen zu erleben, zwar haben viele inzwischen aufgehört, aber neue sind dazugekommen. und niemand würde seinen platz auf der fl behalten wenn er ein verhalten, oder ansichten wie die meisten der leute hier hätte, die sich hier so aufregen.


----------



## @rctic@ (20. Juni 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja echt süß, wie alle hier rumheulen mimimi wow iss zu leicht mimimi andere bekommen nach 4 monaten das gleiche item wie ich jetzt habe.....



Der Ersteller dieses Threads wollte eine sachliche Diskussion, ich hab nur meine Meinung gesagt. Es war kein Mimimi von mir zu hören (ehrlich gesagt, geht mir das auf den Keks dass sowas überhaupt existiert, aber naja...), ich wollte nur sagen, dass sich Blizz ins eigene Fleisch schneidet und dadurch möglicherweise viel verlieren wird. Wie dem auch sei, mit solchen "Mimimi-Klischee-Leuten" kann man leider nur selten vernünftig diskutieren... eigentlich nie


----------



## Darkblood-666 (20. Juni 2009)

Tja einzig wahrer Skill und echte Kunst entwickelt man nur wenn man es schafft trotz der ständigen Buffs und Nerfs, der schrulligen Comunity sowie Blizzards guten und schlechten Ideen, Spass an dem Spiel zu finden.

Und wenn ich in Zukunft mit meiner guten Laune vor der Bank posen muss, find ich sicher auch ein paar Neider oder besser gelaunte Gesellen. Alles halb so schlimm wenn auch reichlich komisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (20. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte ein Spiel keine Arbeit sein, dennoch sollte es auch fair zugehen.
> Das hat auch nichts mit Neid oder ähnlichem zu tun, wenn jemand einfach besser in einem Spiel ist, dann sollte er auch dafür belohnt werden.
> Wenn dagegen jemand überhaupt nicht sein Klasse spielen kann und dennoch praktisch das Gleiche erreichen kann, wie jemand der seine Klasse perfekt beherrscht, dann stimmt etwas nicht.
> 
> ...



seh ich genau so, ich finde auch das man dann viel zu leicht an t8 an ran kommt ich hab mir alles "hart erarbeitet" ^^ un jeder mok geht ma 1k winter un is dann besser als ich oda wie xD


----------



## Arkanoss (20. Juni 2009)

Ich sag nur Mimimiiiii.... echt mal leute wenn es euch nicht passt wie Blizz IHR spiel machen dann spielt doch was anderes .... jeden tag sehe ich nur threads mit : och da nerf hier over powerd und da owned.... NA UND AKTZEPTIERT ES ?!?!?!?!

Ich spiele seid alpha/beta und das sind mittlerweile 9 jahre und ich bin in einigen punkten was die entwicklung betrifft auch nich ganz so zu frieden aber ich AKTZEPTIERE ES!!! und setz mich jetzt nicht mit nem schild protestierent vor blizz und sach nöö is nich nee ich spiel einfach weiter und stelle mich auf die neuerungen ein. mittlerweile freue ich mich sogar das sie immer wieder änderungen/neuerungen machen (egal welche) denn da wird das Spiel auch individuel undt chaotisch neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so senf abbgeb.......bb euer arki


----------



## Crowser19 (20. Juni 2009)

Diese Panikmachen immer... sind manche so Süchtig das ihnen WoW nichtmehr reicht und trotzdem nicht aufhören können? Für mich klingen die Änderungen ganz interessant weswegen ich mir dann wohl auch ein Abo einrichten werde (wieder) aber ich find das gemecker immer dumm...

Ich guck seit langem mal ins WoW Forum was seh ich? WoW - der Untergang, Das ende von WoW! Blizzard macht das Spiel kaputt!

Nicht Blizz machts kaputt nein die ewig jammernden kleinen Spieler.


----------



## Arkanoss (20. Juni 2009)

Oha endlich mal jemand meiner meihnung gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke dir  Crowser 19  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kubayashi (20. Juni 2009)

mir sticht dese sachen mit den tokens total ins auge

in 5er heros droppen embleme der eroberung. wer tauscht bitte ebleme 1:1 mit emblemen, die 2 klassen unter denen sind, wenn man sich mit denen, die man bereits hat, viel bessere items kaufen kann?

wenn man schon sowas macht würde ich folgendes sinnvoller finden:

man führt ein außenstehendes token ein, was mit dem items direkt garnichts zu tun hat. wir nennen es token xyz.
anzahl der drops (pro boss):
5er HCs -> 1x 
10 raids -> 2x
25 raids -> 3x 
.
.
.

diese tokens kann man dann unter beachtung von tauschkursen in die vorhandenen embleme umtauschen:
token xyz -> token des heldentums (jetzt noch in 5er hc inis) = 1:1
token xyz -> token der ehre (jetzt noch in 25er raids)           = 2:1
token xyz -> token der eroberung (jetzt noch in ulduar)        = 3:1 
.
.
.

somit werden die "low"markenitems wieder interesannter und nützlich, da wir diese brauchen um in die instanzen zu kommen, in denen mehr tokens dropen um die höheren markenitems zu kaufen

somit sind die 24/7 spieler zufrieden, weil die casuals nicht mit minderer leistung die selben items bekommen und die casuals sind ebenfalls zufrieden, weil die items nicht unerreichbar für sie sind.

finde die idee nicht schlecht, dürft mich aber ruhig verbessern wenn ich was net beachtet hab

einziges problem wäre vllt die größenordnung. das ein item wegen dem tausch


----------



## Dryadris (20. Juni 2009)

Meine Wenigkeit ist eine Kreuzung aus Vielspieler (zeittechnisch) und Casual (progresstechnisch), da für den Progress aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen meist die Zeit fehlt, bzw ich nicht da Zeit habe, wo 90% der Spieler Zeit haben. Ich habe zb nur das Wochenende zu Verfügung um mich in eine Raidinstanz zu wagen, aber es passt so wie es ist. Auch ein kleiner Schritt ist ein Schritt, denn der Weg ist das Ziel. Es ist die Herausforderungen die man gestellt bekommt, die den Reiz an einem Spiel ausmachen, die einen fesseln und die einem Freude und Stolz bereiten wenn man sie gemeistert hat. 
Ich erinner mich noch zu Gut an BC als man für Kara Full Epic sein musste um überhaupt mitgenommen zu werden. Es hatte jeden gestört und jetzt kündigt sich genau das Gleiche wieder an, nur in extremeren Ausmaßen, aber der Großteil findets gut. So viele beschweren sich jetzt über die 2k DPS die für viele Sachen gefordert werden, was sagen diese Spieler dann, wenn jetzt auf einmal 4k gefordert werden? Die Emblemänderung macht es ja möglich. Aber es ist ja supidupitoll wenn man jetzt alles durch Embleme bekommt. *Aber* hat einer von diesen Befürworter eine Ahnung davon, dass man es so jetzt noch schwerer haben wird in eine Hero mitgenommen zu werden oder in einen Naxx 10er Raid? Neueinsteiger, frisch 80er werden es jetzt erst recht schwer haben random eine Hero zu finden, weil jeder da nur schnell durchrennen möchte und jeder Frisch-80er da einfach nur hinderlich ist. Man müsste ja einen Boss erklären oder 5 Minuten länger benötigen weil der Frisch-80er noch keine 4k DPS fährt. 
Naxx 10er Random wirds auch nicht mehr möglich sein rein zu kommen, weil bei Markenruns will man da in Bestzeit durchrennen und wer da nicht die Leistung bringt und jeden Boss auswendig kann, der hat dann in dieser Gruppe keine Daseinsberechtigung. Ein Wipe ist da schon ein Wipe zu viel und man findet sich schneller ohne Gruppe wieder, als man "Sorry" in den Chat tippen kann. Fehler sind bei einem Markenrun unverzeihlich. 
Wenn dann einer schreibt "Ja wie soll ich an Epics rankommen, wenn ihr mich nicht mit nach Naxx nehmt" wird als Antwort "Dann geh Heros Marken sammeln" bekommen. Sucht sich der Spieler dann random eine Gruppe für eine Hero wird er als Antwort bekommen: "Sorry du bist zu schlecht equippt wir wollen da schnell durch und nur Marken farmen". 
Ja das gab es zu BC Zeiten auch, aber das war im letzten Drittel von BC und nicht schon nach einem 3/4 Jahr so wie es jetzt passieren soll.

Es geht alles viel zu schnell, als dass man noch die Möglichkeit hätte hinterher zu kommen, geschweige denn das Spiel zu genießen. Ein Spiel sollte vom stressigen Alltag ablenken und nicht stressiger sein, als das RL selbst. Wenn man eine Chance im Spiel haben möchte, dann muss man gucken wie man mitkommt und das ähnelt mehr einer Flucht als Spielvergnügen. 
Das Addon ist jetzt seit 6 Monaten auf dem Markt und schon wird das dritte T-Set angekündigt.... Das ist doch absoluter Wahnsinn. Sollen wir dann bei T15 angelangt sein, wenn das nächste Addon auf den Markt kommt? 

Durch die vielen Änderungen hat man bald nur noch die Wahl sich entweder dem Wahnsinn anzupassen und allem hinterher zu jagen was es an Neuem gibt um überhaupt eine Chance zu haben irgendwas zu sehen oder wohin zu kommen oder aber man passt sich nicht an und muss damit leben seinen WOW Alltag mit Dailys und Farmen zu verbringen. Ein Zwischendrin wird dann bald nicht mehr möglich sein. Fängt man an das Spiel zu genießen, läuft man schlichtweg Gefahr den Anschluss zu verpassen bei dem Tempo wie Blizzard den Content rausdonnert. Fast so als müssten sie ein Wettrennen gewinnen. 

Sicherlich hat der Patch seine Vorteile indem es jetzt auch die Option gibt die neuen10er Raids in einem heroischen Modus zu machen, was kleineren Gilden doch einen Vorteil verschafft. Aber auch kleinere Gilden werden es in dem Fall vorziehen einfach durch Heromarken ihren Membern die Grundausstattung zu besorgen und die Einstiegsraidinstanz Naxxramas einfach unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen. Das Ende vom Lied wird in vielen Fällen sein, dass sie in Ulduar scheitern werden und dann geht das Gejammer los alles sei so schwer und Blizzard schwingt wieder die Nerfkeule und vereinfacht die Raidinstanzen. 
Wenn jede Instanz so einfach wird, dass man Brainafk da durchrennen kann, wenn man alles beinahe geschenkt bekommt, welche Herausforderungen gibt es dann noch in diesem Spiel? Herausforderungen die einen fesseln? Wo man stolz wie Oskar ist, wenn man mit 9/24 anderen etwas geschafft hat, was am Anfang unmöglich erschienen ist? Wozu probieren wenn man weiß, dass man nur einen Monat warten brauch um es dann geschenkt zu bekommen? 
Der Reiz geht einfach verloren, wenn alles so vorhersehbar, so berrechenbar wird. Heute wipen wir noch am ersten Boss, morgen sind wir eine Raidinstanz weiter. 

Für mich macht ein Spiel Spaß wenn ich Herausforderungen habe, Sachen habe die reizvoll sind und nicht, wenn mir alles in den Schoß fällt. Die einen haben Spaß daran durch Heros zu rennen, die ich persönlich nicht anspruchsvoll finde, anderen macht es keinen Spaß. Die einen haben Spaß daran neue Items zu bekommen, für andere sind sie Mittel zum Zweck. Jeder definiert Spaß eben anders. 
Wenn jemand sagt so wird ihm das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr machen, dann hat das nicht immer gleich etwas mit Itemgeilheit, Itemneid oder was auch immer zum tun. Vielleicht hat derjenige schlichtweg eine andere Vorstellung von "Spaß haben". Schonmal darüber nachgedacht?

Blizzard rennt so schnell, dass sie aufpassen müssen, dass sie nicht stolpern und fallen. Aber wenn sie fallen, dann verdammt tief und es wird verdammt schmerzhaft sein. Manchmal ist es besser einen Gang runter zu schalten, als sämtliche Neuerungen den Spielern vor die Füße werfen, wie Perlen vor die Sä*e *hust*
Langzeitmotivation sollte hier das Motto sein, denn lieber ein 5 Gänge Menü, als eine 5 Minuten Terrine.


----------



## Orinea (20. Juni 2009)

Also irgendwie kann ichs nicht verstehen , wie sich jeder aufregt über die 2 T8 teile die man durch Marken bekommt ..
Schaut euch doch mal Emalon an , das find ich mies .. da griegt man die T8 und T8,5 teile nochmehr in den Arsch geschoben .. lieber den schwerer machen und die marken könn se so machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (20. Juni 2009)

Ich würde allen, die hier jammern empfehlen, sich zusammenzuschließen und den Account ein oder zwei Monate abzumelden. Wenn ihr wirklich so viele seid, und es damit finanzielle Einbußen bei Blizzard gibt, werden sie vielleicht reagieren. Wenn ihr aber tatsächlich nur ein paar Prozent der zahlenden Kundschaft ausmacht, habt ihr eben Pech gehabt.


----------



## Aldaria (20. Juni 2009)

Itemneid thema.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (20. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Mann, warst Du blöd, Woche für Woche Naxx25 mit wechselnden Gruppen abzufarmen, wenn Du doch einfach nur ein wenig warten mußt, damit Dir Blizz viel bessere Items schenkt. In der Zeit hätte ich den Winterquell-Tiger farmen können.



Rennst du nur wegen der Items in die Raids? Vielleicht solltest du dann ein anderes Spiel wählen. Es wird IMMER so sein daß du das Top-EQ im Top-Raid bekommst, und das Blizz - sobald neuer content implementiert ist - gleichzeitig das "alte Zeug" einfacher verfügmar macht. Wär ja auch albern noch MC raiden zu müssen.



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Was haben Einstiegsraider davon - außer, daß sie sich tolle Items über langweilige Heroes holen können,  ...



wundert mich nicht, das heros dir fad sind, wenn du dich afk stik an irgendeine t8.5equippte Gruppe hängst.

Für mich klingt das alles als würdest du das Spiel nicht wegen des Spielspaßes spielen, sondern dir über dein Equipp was beweisen müsstest. Wie gesagt, dann lass es lieber, da wirst du in dem Spiel keinen Spaß mehr finden.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (20. Juni 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> wundert mich nicht, das heros dir fad sind, wenn du dich afk stik an irgendeine t8.5equippte Gruppe hängst



nein diese heros sind einfach ab einem bestimmten equipstand fad, man hat alles damals schon gesehn, die gruppen dehn innerhalb von höchstens 15sek down
das is keine herausforderung und damit kann ich auch verstehn dass man sich über das "in den arsch geblase" aufregt


----------



## Dieterdetlefingo (20. Juni 2009)

Achja... ich finds witzig. Erstelle einen >insertirgendwashier< thread in einem WoW forum und man hat auf einen schlag, soviel geballte kompetenz, dass es einen vom stuhl hauen könnte. Ist irgendwie jedesmal aufs neue, schön sich den ganzen rotz, in den kopf zu schrauben... und vorallem amüsant.

Macht ruhig weiter mit euren lächerlichen schwätzchen... dann hat der rest wenigstens noch was zu lachen. Ihr "Oberr00xorProGamerz!"!
Jemand der sich "Pro" nennt, kommt für mich, wie ein "Murat" rüber, der sich bei dem kleinsten blick, der in seine richtung geht (ACHTUNG: der Blick geht in seine RICHTUNG und nicht AUF ihn!) angesprochen fühlt und dann ankommt und sagt "Willschte aufs Mowl", "Was kukkste so Plöd?", "Hab isch gesischts Kino odär wash?"... und man selbst denkt sich nur, welch ein Eseltreiber grad vor einem steht.


----------



## FieserWicht (20. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum musst Du eigentlich gleich beleidigend werden? Der TE hat das Thema doch lediglich zur Diskussion gestellt. Ich glaube einige hier sollten wirklich mal lernen andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren und respektieren. Ob das nun richtig oder falsch ist, ist eine andere Sache, aber nur weil jemand anderer Meinung ist, muss man nicht gleich so einen harschen Ton fahren. Jeder darf seine Meinung haben, deswegen sind wir ja auch hier im Forum..



Ganz grosses Thema hier in WoW, diese ewigen beleidigungen (wie mir scheint von herranwachsenden unerfahrenen möchtegerns).

Für mich is das schon fast ein Grund mit WoW aufzuhören, wenn ich sehe wie spieler behandelt werden die sich noch nicht so gut auskennen und ihre erfahrungen im Raid oder anderen berreichen machen. Vielleicht liegt es mittlerweile an der Alterstufe die WoW zockt? 
Ich bin in der Closed Beta angefangen bis hin zur ersten Geburtsstunde von WoW, ich bin nun 34 Jahre jung, wie oft hat man da von 12-16 jährigen gehört ? Wie mir scheint is dieses alter mitlerweile durchschnitt.

Versteht mich nicht falsch wenn ich sage das es nunmal viele gibt die respektlos sind  und völlig zu vergessen scheinen einen geeigneten Ton an den Tag zu legen. Es hat sicherlich nicht immer was mit dem Alter zu tun, das wollen wir mal festhalten.
Aber je mehr es bei Raids und Epix zu holen gibt desto mehr wird auch geheult beleidigt und geflamed. Anscheinend hat der Arthas selbst einige zu sehr in seinen Bann gezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und was soll ich noch gross sagen, ich hasse leute die den Hals nicht voll kriegen und dafür alles andere vergessen. Und mal ehrlich wer hat denn schon wirklich noch spass am Raiden am entdecken und am spielen ?
Irgendwie gibt es zu viel stress druck und bitteren beigeschmack wenn ich viele so reden höre, der frust der bei einigen herrscht übt sich dann wohl auch auf deren Sprachschatz aus 

Naja egal, ich finde das sich alle Respektieren sollten und alle in einem gepfleten Ton sprechen sollten. 
Habt spass am Spiel und sorgt auch dafür das andere diesen spass nicht verlieren.

So long!


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

wie wäre es mal von diesem ewigen proraider - casual wegzukommen. ich raide selber nur 2 tag und find die marken-in-den-hintern schieberei totaler quatsch. ja auch ich hab mich gefreut mein erstes t 8,5 teil zu bekommen - nach ewigen wipes, durchkämpfen, verbessern meines chars.... und was nach dem patch? abfarmen der superleichten hero-inis oder naxx und ab zum händler. wo ist da bitteschön ein erfolgs oder gruppenerlebnis - das ist eher sowas wie akkordarbeit (erinnere nur an kara markenruns - und das war noch ein wenig schwieriger als naxx). warum also überhaupt noch inis gehen? herausforderung ist das doch schon lange nicht mehr (ulduar mal ausgenommen). 
soll blizzard einfach konsequent sein und jedem 1000 abzeichen einfach zustecken oder die equipteile kostenlos rausgeben - der unterschied wäre lediglich, dass man zeit spart und auch neu-80er die dinger bekommen (in markenruns waren die nämlich auch zu bc zeiten ungern gesehen). aber das geht ja nicht, dann bindet man die spieler ja nicht ans spiel - die lässt man lieber farmen farmen farmen. und mal ehrlich - die ersten bosse in ulduar sind auch für jeden casual (grausiges wort) besiegbar - dann dauert es eben ein bißchen bis man t8,5 hat. ja und? wenn ich mit meinem fiat 500 nach berlin fahre bin ich eben auch später da als mit nem golf gti - dafür habe ich eben aber mehr spaß (hehe).

und den vielspielern hier neid vorzuwerfen find ich eine frechheit. die haben sich die teile erspielt - wer wenig spielt bekommt eben auch andere sachen als belohung - trotzdem alles haben zu wollen ist dann doch eher der neid!! 

wie schon gesagt, mir geht dies "ich will alles sofort für nichts" derbe auf den senkel (und ich bin kein sogenannter pro)

mal auf ein anderes hobby gemünzt:

ja klar, ich bin hobbykicker beim fc minidorf-kuhkaff und flitze zum 1. fc nürnberg (jooo nie wieder zweite ligaa) und sag: "ey ihr blöden pros - ich will auch stürmer sein - jedem das selbe - trainieren will ich auch nicht - und die tollen fussballschuhe will ich auch wie auch 1 mio startgehalt - und zwar jetzt und sofort! - und ich will von anfang an 5 tore geschossen haben in jedem spiel" - da würdet ihr euch auch an den kopf fassen


----------



## Ahti1 (20. Juni 2009)

heyhey ich finde das mit dem vereinfachen der inis auch nicht gut......
man sollte eher mehr instanzen machen und diee kürzer gestalten........ich denke vielen leuten sind einfach 4 stunde raiden zu lange. dann sollte man doch lieber 2 kurze inzen machen die ca jeweils 2 stunden dauern und dafür schwieriger sind......so können casuals in der woche eben nur 1 schwere ini machen und raider eben 3 oder 4.
ich für meinen teil finde es z.B. einfach zu lange mit einem randomraid 6 oder 7 stunden in naxx zu hängen.


----------



## hackle (20. Juni 2009)

also ich sehe die embleme so.....
für mich waren es immer die lückenfüller. es war mir zb nie vergönnt das ich die t7,5 schultern bekomme zwecks zu wenig dkp oda würfelpech.....
so kann ich mir nach einigen 25er raid die schultern auch so holen.
das gleiche mit den neuen ulduar emblemen, die warteschlange ist zur zeit noch groß für die t8 sachen und je nach beteiligung kann sich trozdem jeder 2 sachen kaufen.

man kann sich dadurch für den jeweiligen kontent die "itemlücken" aufbessern.
blizzard hat das schon gut hinbekommen, oder wollt ihr das jeder mit highend equip rumläuft ohne leistung zu bringen? (und nein hero inis abfarmen ist keine leistung!)


----------



## MrGimbel (20. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> ja auch ich hab mich gefreut mein erstes t 8,5 teil zu bekommen - nach ewigen wipes, durchkämpfen, verbessern meines chars.... und was nach dem patch? abfarmen der superleichten hero-inis oder naxx und ab zum händler. wo ist da bitteschön ein erfolgs oder gruppenerlebnis


Aha, dein Gruppen- und Erfolgserlebnis geht also flöten, weil andere die Möglichkeit haben 2 Set-Teile über Marken zu bekommen, während du mit deinem Raid T9 machen kann/wirst


Abeille schrieb:


> - das ist eher sowas wie akkordarbeit (erinnere nur an kara markenruns - und das war noch ein wenig schwieriger als naxx). warum also überhaupt noch inis gehen? herausforderung ist das doch schon lange nicht mehr (ulduar mal ausgenommen).


Naja, Marken sammeln in Heros ist nicht weniger Akkordarbeit als Set-Teile sammeln in Naxx oder Ulduar. Und mit der Herausforderung, es gibt genug Leute, die Naxx oder Ulduar noch lange nicht auf Farmstatus haben.



Abeille schrieb:


> und den vielspielern hier neid vorzuwerfen find ich eine frechheit. die haben sich die teile erspielt - wer wenig spielt bekommt eben auch andere sachen als belohung - trotzdem alles haben zu wollen ist dann doch eher der neid!!


Ja, und dieses Erfolgserlebnis sich mit einer Gruppe ein T-Set erspielt zu haben, kann ihnen auch keiner mehr nehmen. Vor allem ist es total irrelevant, weil wenn die Marken für 2 T8-Teile kommen, die Raider eh schon wieder an T9 sitzen. Jetzt musst du nur noch den Spruch ablassen, dass es eine Sauerei ist, mit 20 Reiten zu können, weil wir uns dafür früher den Arsch abfarmen und die Hacken wund laufen mussten, um mit 40 zu reiten.....




Abeille schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, mir geht dies "ich will alles sofort für nichts" derbe auf den senkel (und ich bin kein sogenannter pro)


Dann kannst du ja zufrieden sein, denn keiner bekommt alles für nichts.



Abeille schrieb:


> ja klar, ich bin hobbykicker beim fc minidorf-kuhkaff und flitze zum 1. fc nürnberg (jooo nie wieder zweite ligaa) und sag: "ey ihr blöden pros - ich will auch stürmer sein - jedem das selbe - trainieren will ich auch nicht - und die tollen fussballschuhe will ich auch wie auch 1 mio startgehalt - und zwar jetzt und sofort! - und ich will von anfang an 5 tore geschossen haben in jedem spiel" - da würdet ihr euch auch an den kopf fassen


Ja, da mit dem Gehalt hast ja schon nen schönen Unterschied zwischen Arbeiten im echten Leben und "Arbeiten" in WoW herausgearbeitet. Ich spiel ja eigentlich nur zum Spass (und nicht gerade wenig WoW, so 3bis 4H am Tag unter der Woche) Computerspiele, du scheinbar nicht, was schade ist, aber dein Problem


----------



## -RD- (20. Juni 2009)

Ohne zu Flamen? Gut.

Wem die Richtung, in die sich WOW entwickelt, nicht mehr gefällt, dem steht es frei, es so zu machen wie es einer der ersten Antwortschreiber dieses Threads getan hat: Hört auf WOW zu spielen.
Mehr kann ich, angesichts dessen, dass Blizzard sich nach der Mehrheit der Spieler richtet, zumindest wertungsfrei nicht dazu schreiben.


----------



## Dragó82 (20. Juni 2009)

Seltsam ich dachte immer das tolle am raiden sei es die schweren Encounter zu bezwingen aber scheinbar hab ich mich geirrt geht wohl nur um epics. Muss ja wirklich schlimm sein wen 2 leute mehr das gleiche Item haben wie man selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (20. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Du hast recht, Blizzard entscheidet. Und zwar nach rein matriellen Gesichtspunkten. Alles andere wäre auch wirklich zu dämlich für ein Unternehmen.
> 
> Doch wenn hier, auf der Casualseite schlechthin und mit einer Com. deutlichst im Kind/jugendlichen Bereich, die Meinungen schon *50:50* sind.....
> 
> ...



/signe!! Endlich mal einer der meine gedanken in worte fassen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> [...]


Komisch... ich denke ähnlich und trotzdem wird mir Klischeedenken unterstellt. Vielleicht solltest auch du anfangen nicht jeden Casual in einen Topf zu stecken mit "Gimps" und "Noobs" und so weiter.


----------



## Spaceflyer (20. Juni 2009)

ich persöhnlich gehöre auch zu den casual. ab und zu kann ich ulduar gehen. ich habe trotzdem 2 chars, die ulduar ready sind. und man steckt ne menge zeit und gold rein, wenn man da mit rein geht. es muss im team gespielt werden. die heros sind für die beiden keine herrausforderung mehr. deswegen geh ich ab und zu ulduar. und das jetzt alle einfach so ihr t7, t7,5 und t8,5 bekommen ist zwar für casuals gut. aber es geht ein bisschen an der realität vorbei oder schenkt mir einer im waren leben mal 3 millionen, weil es 10% reiche gibt. nein. wenn ich was haben will muss ich es mir erarbeiten und das sollte auch in wow weiter so bleiben.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (20. Juni 2009)

Es wäre schön wenn es mal wieder PreQs geben würde und man nicht einfach stupide iwo reinlatscht und alles wegklatscht was einem in den Weg läuft.

Wenn ich mich an die PreQ von MC oder Kara schlüssel erinner dann wirds übel von den Phiolen der Ewigkeit ganz zu schweigen.

Zumal früher waren die Hero inis auch schwerer.

Wenn ich mir hier HDZ4 Timerun angucke wo wir mit einer Gruppe durchrennen und beim "Timeboss" ankommen und noch 10 Minuten zeit haben kann was nicht richtig sein.

Ich hoffe Blizzard ändert was und gibt den Leuten auch mal die gelegenheit wieder richtig zu erarbeiten wie die Letzten Bosse in Ulduar.

LG Feralax


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

@mrgimpel 

Ja mein eigenes Erfolgserlebnis geht flöten, wenn ich selbst die guten Teile nachgeworfen bekommen! Ein geschenkter Erfolg ist eben weniger Wert als ein "erarbeiteter". Und ich gehe lange noch nicht t9 farmen - ich bin KEIN sog Pro

Heros und Naxx sind machbar für alle, die halbwegs equipt sind. klar für 25 gerade 80 gewordene evtl nicht - aber das sollte es ja auch eigentlich nicht. naxx und heros sind reingehen, bomben, boss töten - looten. und egal wen ich in meinem spielerbekanntenkreis frage (ob viel- oder wenigspieler) sagt mir, dass ihm die heros und naxx schon fast zum hals raushängen, eben auch weil es so leicht ist. fazit: das ganze wird (meinetwegen auch für manche später) zu ätzendem gefarme verkommen

Wieder vergessen? Ich bin kein "pro". Ich sitze noch an meinen t8,5 teilen wenn man die plötzlich für lau bekommt. wo bleibt dann das "juhuu ich hab ein neues t teil" gefühl. und eben das macht das spiel ärmer. und ich gönne den spielern, die zeit investieren auch, dass die eben andere bessere sachen bekommen - das haben die verdient.

und doch, viele wollen alles für nichts - und darauf reagiert blizzard (s. patch). geh doch mal mit einem 70er twink mit einer 70er gruppe in eine ini und wipe. zack verlassen die leute die gruppe. es soll keinen wipes geben, alles wegzubomben sein, bosse sofort liegen - geschiet dies nicht geht das geflenne, beschimpfe los - ebenso, wenn man in ulduar nicht weit kommt, dann will man eben sonstwie die equipteile haben - also schenkt sie blizzard per billig-markensystem. 

loool ich wusste es - blah blah blah das reale leben ist ja nicht wow und da ist ein unterschied - wenn du das nciht siehst bist du wohl ein (bitte ankreuzen) a) typ ohne rl b) zu blöd da zu unterscheiden c) völliger suchtie / so einen mist kannst du dir an die backe schmieren. das war einfach ein vergleich. genausogut könntest du den fussballmillionären sagen, dass man mit blödem gekicke geld verdient hat nichts mit dem realen arbeitsleben zu tun, wo jemand akkord in der fabrik schuftet - sozusagen geld fürs hobby (übrigens gibt es durchaus menschen die mit wow geld verdienen). nur weil wow virtuell ist verbietet sich nciht sofort jeder (zumal noch augenzwinkernde) vergleich zum rl. dann nimm eben hobbykickermannschaft xy zu der jemand kommt und ohne training und am besten auf dem rasen liegend fünzig tore schießen will und dann bitteschön den pokal mit nach hause bekommt (so besser? oder auch zu viel rl?)


----------



## Ahti1 (20. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Du hast recht, Blizzard entscheidet. Und zwar nach rein matriellen Gesichtspunkten. Alles andere wäre auch wirklich zu dämlich für ein Unternehmen.
> 
> Doch wenn hier, auf der Casualseite schlechthin und mit einer Com. deutlichst im Kind/jugendlichen Bereich, die Meinungen schon *50:50* sind.....
> 
> ...




sehr schön geschrieben......wie schon gesagt das erfolgserlebnis ist doch das tolle......ich würde aber die instanzen nicht so lang machen sondern lieber mehr mit 3 oder 4 bossen und nicht 13 oder 14 diese dafür aber schwer lassen......

ich finde interessant, dass man die tendenz in wow super in die politische lage der welt übertragen kann........leichter epiks bekommen = immer billigere kleidung jetzt mal als blödes beispiel.......dabei wird die harte arbeit vergessen.


----------



## LordKlobb (20. Juni 2009)

also ich kann dem TE zu 110% zustimmen

im mom mach ich ne WoW pause (seit 2 wochen oder so) zu BC zeiten hab ich das spiel geliebt, und auch zu anfangszeiten von LK, denn da steckte und steckt auch immer noch ne menge potenzial drinne.

Nur leider wirds zunichte gemacht, ich als krieger tank könnt kotzen, denn wer da vorne steht und tankt is egal, krieger pala DK dudu, das macht im raid absolut keinen un terschied.Das nervt-.-

ABER was ich schon von anfang an nich gemocht hab, weswegen mich dieser thread auch so angesprchen hat, ist dieser schwachsinn mit den verschiedenen marken...


BC hatte genau 1! währung für items ,neben gold und den T-gutscheinen natürlich;-), und das war GUT so.

Das Problem was viele darin beschreiben das man sich durch hero ini prügeln die teile dann ja auch farmen kann ist in BC sicht gesehn ein Witz.

Habt ihr früher ma hero`s gefarmt? da konnte man froh sein wenn man 4-5 ini`s relativ fix gecleart hatte. Denn die waren noch knackig, erforderten taktik bei jeder einzelnen mobgrp....etc

Schau ich mir die "hero-ini`s" heute an dann ist das echt ein witz, als blau equippter tank fing ich an und war nach 2 tagen heros full epic und bereit naxx leerzufegen... Traurig.
Ich vermisse sehr das einzelne Klassen wichtig sind:

Bsp. BC-Time :

" :4: suche nach gruppe : LFM Höllenfeuerzitadelle Hero, plz schurke + Heiler

__________________________________________________

Warum wurde wohl der schurke gesucht?

in der gr befanden sich ein Hunter ein krieger Tank und noch en SChami.

ganz einfach, der CC vom hunter und dem SChurken waren WICHTIG, sonst hätte man die 7mann- mobgrp bei den Kämpfern da im leben nich geschafft (zahlreiche wipes am anfang *gg*in erinnerung schwelg*)) und selbst mit CC erforderten die grps wirklich konzentration, zb focus dmg etc



HEUTE:

:4 suche nach gruppe : LfM HdB Hero ,2 DD´s ein heiler.

__________________________________________

Tank: Pala/krieger WArri dudu egal

Heiler : pala,priest dudu,schami egal

DD: egaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal, hauptsache dabei....


-.-


Schau ich mir heute die erste größere mobgp in NAXX spinnen viertel an, da in dem viereckigen raum da, verlier ich auch die lust, ich kann dort antanken ,während der halbe raid afk ist, mit unsäglich vielen Mobs am A.... nur mit nem heal im Rücken kann ich gemütlich auf die DD`s warten.

Das nervt, denn es erfordert nix mehr...



wo bleibt der skill?


wo bleibt der sinn wenn jeder alles in den A... geblasen bekommt?



Warum suche ich mir beim erstellen eines chars noch eine klasse aus? /random char heal oder /random Char Damage würden doch reichen als befehl... hat ne klasse den skillbaum zum Schaden machen(Also jede eig*gg*) ist es fast schon egal was ich wähl. die spielerischen unterschiede sind weg, die einzigen sachen die eine klasse einzigartig machten verpuffen...


waren dass zeiten als Hexer in Kara noch oft verbannen mussten...
         .....als die eisfalle in ner hero bei normalen Mobgrps zuschlug....
 ...als das Sheepen noch sinn machte, statt mit exorbitant teueren Pinguin,katzen oder was weis ich nich alles modifizierungen nur noch zum angeben da waren...




wenn ich drüber nachdenk kommen mir fast die tränen.

Nicht weil ich suchti-gamer bin oder so...

siet LK bin ich auch nur noch casual...

nein weil so ein großartiges Spiel, das mir mit freunden gemeinsam so tolle zeiten beschert hat, vor die hunde geht...wenn blizz nich endlich einen schritt zurückdenkt...



/logout


----------



## Ryuzaki17 (20. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss garnet, warum sich alle beschweren...
Erstmal die Änderung erleben, dann kann man sich 
überlegen ob es das ganze "Mimimi" wert war...


----------



## SixNight (20. Juni 2009)

Echt traurig was aus wow geworden ist (wird).
Kann dazu nur eins sagen_Bitte gibt uns BC wieder.
Ich kann leider nicht Pre BC sagen weil ich dort eher PvP gemacht habe und nun nur noch PvE betreibe aber früher hat man sich auch nen dreck um die neulinge und gelegenheitsspieler interessiert.
Ja es stimmt schon nach einiger zeit wurde auch kara za ssc the eye ...usw Tot generft aber nicht so schnell und extrem wie heute.
Ej leute(Blizzard) lasst es doch mal so wie ihr uns die inis gibt mit dem ersten Patch so solls auch bitte bleiben mir und bestimmt auch anderen fehlt einfach die Herrausforderung ja Hardmode alles schön und gut aber ... naja wie viele Trys hat man an Hodir / Mimiron / Freya oder sonst wem gebraucht bis auch die lagen? 3 ? 4 ? 5 ? mehr nicht.... kanns halt nicht sein.Finde ich


----------



## LordKlobb (20. Juni 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Echt traurig was aus wow geworden ist (wird).
> Kann dazu nur eins sagen_Bitte gibt uns BC wieder.
> Ich kann leider nicht Pre BC sagen weil ich dort eher PvP gemacht habe und nun nur noch PvE betreibe aber früher hat man sich auch nen dreck um die neulinge und gelegenheitsspieler interessiert.
> Ja es stimmt schon nach einiger zeit wurde auch kara za ssc the eye ...usw Tot generft aber nicht so schnell und extrem wie heute.
> Ej leute(Blizzard) lasst es doch mal so wie ihr uns die inis gibt mit dem ersten Patch so solls auch bitte bleiben mir und bestimmt auch anderen fehlt einfach die Herrausforderung ja Hardmode alles schön und gut aber ... naja wie viele Trys hat man an Hodir / Mimiron / Freya oder sonst wem gebraucht bis auch die lagen? 3 ? 4 ? 5 ? mehr nicht.... kanns halt nicht sein.Finde ich



das mit den tray hab ich in meinem obigen post auch noch vergessen *g* naja eher verdrängt..

wie oft...sagt mir liebe community,wie oft hat man anfangs an Bossen gewiped?....

man stelle sich nun einen gwöhnlichen abend vor, man geht archa 25...die grp ist schon im vorfeld mürrisch....naja normal halt.wipe bei emalon bei 50%

---------> Bäm : aus einem Raid 25/25 werden 19/25 und der rest nimmt im chat wie folgt teil: noch ein try un ich bin weg... 
                                                                                                                                  oder : omfg, was solln das.ich bin weg etc


lachhaft...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (20. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Du hast recht, Blizzard entscheidet. Und zwar nach rein matriellen Gesichtspunkten. Alles andere wäre auch wirklich zu dämlich für ein Unternehmen.
> 
> Doch wenn hier, auf der Casualseite schlechthin und mit einer Com. deutlichst im Kind/jugendlichen Bereich, die Meinungen schon *50:50* sind.....
> 
> ...



Super geschrieben ! 

Meine Meinung steht auf den Seiten Eins  - Zwölf , Dreizehn 13 oder so darüber. In Kurzfassung. Ich raide liebendgerne und lebe nach dem Motto in WoW wer etwas leistet bekommt auch was Ihm zusteht

Ich hab seit gestern die T8 Schulter und hab die mir auch "verdient" nachdem wir Mimiron nach verbessern der Taktik im Firsttry gelegt Während  wir vor 2 Wochen als wir zum Ersten Mal dort standen nicht mal Phase 3 erreicht haben. Für all jene die jetzt kommen "Itemgeil usw" Es gibt noch einen Krieger in meiner Stammgruppe und der hatte die schon. Man beschäftigt sich mit den Bossen findet Verbesserungen und wird dafür in Lila Pixeln belohnt. Wo ist das Itemgeil ?

"Früher" zu Bc Zeiten mußte man ein Minimum an Gear haben um die größeren Raidinstanzen überhaupt betreten zu können. Dafür brauchte man entweder mal Leute die einen mitschleiften und man mußte dort seinen "Skill" beweisen.Wenn man nur Scheiße baute wurde man nie wieder mitgenommen sei es ZA, SSC, FDS oder gar BT

 Das einem mit Lvl 80  jedes Lilaitem in den Schoß fällt gibt es wirklich so massiv (mein subjektiver Eindruck) seit Wotlk- Es ist einfach keine Herrausforderung mehr für die Gelegenheitsspieler sich noch anzustrengen "Ich bekomm ja eh schon alles geschenkt" Aber Klassenverständniss, "Movement" Bereitschaft etwas zu leisten gibt es bei den "Ich bezahle auch meine 13 Euro im Monat Spieler" meiner Meinung nach verdammt selten. Wofür braucht Ihr T8,5 ? Um eure Daily Questmobs mit Zwei Schlägen zu töten statt mit Fünf ?

Beim Raiden benötigt man dieses Gear schlichtweg um die Encounter besser legen zu können (Ja Ich weiß das man auch mit T6 und dem nötigen Skill auch einiges reißen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## ReWahn (20. Juni 2009)

änderungen wie die mit 3.2 treiben immer mehr neulinge in den endcontent und vertreiben immer mehr gute spieler.
es ist doch kein zufall, dass die freundichkeit UND der playerskill des 'gemeinen randoms' im vergleich zu früher stark abgenommen haben...


----------



## Lokr (20. Juni 2009)

Ich denke das es vieleicht sinnvoller wäre, das man Marken tauschen könnte, also 5 Embleme des Heldentums zu 1nem Emblem der Ehre, so könnte man zumindest diese noch verwenden, und stundenlange Farmarbeit sollte auch belohnt werden.


----------



## ikarus275 (20. Juni 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> änderungen wie die mit 3.2 treiben immer mehr neulinge in den endcontent und vertreiben immer mehr gute spieler.
> es ist doch kein zufall, dass die freundichkeit UND der playerskill des 'gemeinen randoms' im vergleich zu früher stark abgenommen haben...


In einem Spiel in dem Items DER Anreiz für die Mehrheit darstellt in eine Raid Instanz zu gehen nicht verwunderlich. 
Gerade in Random Raids wird gegeneinander und nicht miteinander gespielt. Ausserhalb der eigenen Gilde mit Menschen, mit denen ich seit ca. 5 Jahren Online spiele, unternehme ich in WoW GARNICHTS mehr. Aus gutem Grund. :-)


----------



## vekol (20. Juni 2009)

LordKlobb schrieb:


> wo bleibt der skill?



Du kannst nicht allen ernstes nach Skill schreien, wenn die Klassen mit jedem Contentpatch total umgekrempelt werden. Insofern sind die Vereinfachungen im Content schon berechtigt - weil nötig, kein normaler Mensch hat Bock alle paar Monate seine Klasse erneut ausreizen zu lernen. Das ist sinnfreie Beschäftigungstherapie für Leute die die maximale Anzahl Chars auf einem Account schon erreicht haben weil sie nicht wissen was man sonst in dem Fuckgame noch machen soll.


----------



## ReWahn (20. Juni 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> In einem Spiel in dem Items DER Anreiz für die Mehrheit darstellt in eine Raid Instanz zu gehen nicht verwunderlich.
> Gerade in Random Raids wird gegeneinander und nicht miteinander gespielt. Ausserhalb der eigenen Gilde mit Menschen, mit denen ich seit ca. 5 Jahren Online spiele, unternehme ich in WoW GARNICHTS mehr. Aus gutem Grund. :-)



eben, seit ich in ner vernünftigen gilde bin tu ich das auch...
aber es gab mal eine zeit, da konnte man noch random gehen, ohne dass die gruppe nach einem wipe weg war... ohne flames...
je einfacher es wird, an equip zu kommen, desto unfreundicher werden die leute in den randomgruppen, so kommt es einem vor...
gilde ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (20. Juni 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> aber es gab mal eine zeit, da konnte man noch random gehen, ohne dass die gruppe nach einem wipe weg war...




ZA Timerun war früher auch noch möglich .. Und heute bekommen es manche 80er Random Gruppen nicht hin..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Nur wird durch die aktuelle Blizzard´sche Politik alles in einen Topf geworfen. Grau in grau wohin man blickt. Eine wabernde Masse.
> Euch kann das natürlich egal sein, die meisten spielen das Spiel doch rein zum Fun und ohne jegliche (Raidgilden)Verpflichtung, doch es gibt Menschen denen das nicht am Popöchen vorbei geht, denn sie haben eine andere Auffassung von Spielspaß. Sie möchten mit Ehrgeiz und Leistung an eine Belohnung kommen, sie wollen nichts geschenkt.
> 
> *Wenn ihr das mal in euren Kopf bekommt, wenn ihr ähnlich tolerant zu denken in der Lage seid, ja dann könnte man euch ernst nehmen.*
> Ansonsten pflege ich bei euren "mimmiimmi, geh doch zu Hause Du pöser Pro" - Kommentaren mein hauseigenes Vorurteil, daß auf Buffed zu 95% die unintelligente Kinderschar von WoW anzutreffen ist.



Ich kapier aber noch immer nicht, warum der neue Patch an deinem Ehrgeiz (zu dem Thema Ehrgeiz siehe bitte auch das Zitat ein viel klürgeren Menschen als ich es bin in meiner Sig) und Leistungprinzip irgendendetwas ändert. Mach doch weiter so. Es gibt Ulduar, es wird drei neue Instanzen geben. Rein da!
"Erarbeite" dir jeden einzelnen Boss. Ich gönne es dir.
Und ich freu mich, dass ich zummidnest ein Teil deines "hart erarbeiteten" Equips ohen raiden bekomme.
Was passt dir daran nicht, wird deine Innie dadurch leichter ? Dein Ehrgeiz getrübt? ?


----------



## ikarus275 (20. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich kapier aber noch immer nicht, warum der neue Patch an deinem Ehrgeiz (zu dem Thema Ehrgeiz siehe bitte auch das Zitat ein viel klürgeren Menschen als ich es bin in meiner Sig) und Leistungprinzip irgendendetwas ändert. Mach doch weiter so. Es gibt Ulduar, es wird drei neue Instanzen geben. Rein da!
> "Erarbeite" dir jeden einzelnen Boss. Ich gönne es dir.
> Und ich freu mich, dass ich zummidnest ein Teil deines "hart erarbeiteten" Equips ohen raiden bekomme.
> Was passt dir daran nicht, wird deine Innie dadurch leichter ? Dein Ehrgeiz getrübt? ?



Klar kann man nach wie vor auch nach 3.2 noch durch Ehrgeiz + Zeitaufwand z.b. die aktuellen T Sets EHER erspielen (oder meinetwegen auch ERARBEITEN wie ja ständig betont werden muss ??) als die Casuals. 
Vielleicht liegts auch am Mangel zur Einsicht, das JEDES T Set irgendwann halt abgelöst wird, und das Eerlangen des dann nicht mehr aktuellen T Sets sehr vereinfacht wird. 

Der "ambitionierte" (mein Lieblingswort) Spieler hat seit 2 Monaten T8 fertig. Der nichtambitionierte Spieler hats heute noch nicht komplett. 
Wird es auch mit 3.2 nicht haben da nur 2 Teile über Marken erhältlich sind. 
Und wenn dann der ambitionierte Spieler T9 fertig hat, hat es der Nichtambitioniert halt evtl. bis zum fertigen T8 geschafft. 
Also wo ist das Problem ? der Ambitionierte wird immer die Möglichkeit haben durch Ehrgeiz + Zeitaufwand einen Schritt vor dem Rest zu sein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Ach ja noch mal zu den Bergiffen " Leistung" "sich etwas verdienen" "(hart) erabeiten" und ähnlich idotische Formulierungen die hier verwendet werden.

Allen die die ernsthaft glauben, das irgendetwas von dem oben genannten etwas mit WoW zu tun haben könnte würde ich doch mal bitte, einer Alternpflegerin bei einer Doppelschicht über die Schulter zu sehen, oder einen Feuerwehrmann oder einer alleinerziehnden Mutter die sich mit drei Putzjobs über Wasser hält.

DAS ist harte Arbeite und Leistung.

Und nich ein paar Stunden auf irgendwelche Knöpfchen drücken!!!!!


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Ich versteh aber auch nicht, was ein Casualspieler mit T8+ will. Noch schneller durch die Instanzen hetzen als es ohnehin schon der Fall ist? Die Dailies in 15 Minuten schaffen anstatt in 17? Warum kann man die T-Sets nicht einfach den Raidern überlassen... das tut den Casualspielern auch nicht weh.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (20. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Wofür braucht Ihr T8,5 ? Um eure Daily Questmobs mit Zwei Schlägen zu töten statt mit Fünf ?
> 
> Beim Raiden benötigt man dieses Gear schlichtweg um die Encounter besser legen zu können (Ja Ich weiß das man auch mit T6 und dem nötigen Skill auch einiges reißen kann
> 
> ...



@Lillyan 

das fragte Ich mich auch schon ^^


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich finde es schade, dass das so wenig beachtet wird. Die Raider werden als Equip- und Angebereigeil bezeichnet, gleichzeitig will man aber das selbe Equip haben. Bei BC fand ich es sehr gut gelöst... der Markenkram wurde besser, allerdings nicht so gut wie die T-Sets und es hat sich optisch unterschieden. Eigentlich konnten so alle glücklich sein, da jeder für seine Zwecke ausreichend ausgerüstet war und in seinem Bereich etwas erreichen konnte.
Ich war höchstens mal in ZA, aber ich habe mich irre über mein Schild gefreut, habe mir meine Markensachen geholt und war für meine Verhältnisse gut ausgerüstet. Ich war nie neidisch auf T5/T6 oder wollte es unbedingt haben... es war für die Leute die die entsprechenden Raids besucht haben und das war auch in Ordnung so.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde es schade, dass das so wenig beachtet wird. Die Raider werden als Equip- und Angebereigeil bezeichnet, gleichzeitig will man aber das selbe Equip haben.




Super Statement, Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich war höchstens mal in ZA, aber ich habe mich irre über mein Schild gefreut, habe mir meine Markensachen geholt und war für meine Verhältnisse gut ausgerüstet. Ich war nie neidisch auf T5/T6 oder wollte es unbedingt haben... es war für die Leute die die entsprechenden Raids besucht haben und das war auch in Ordnung so.



T8 ist ja momentan auch nur SO erreichbar. Über die Raids. Und auch T5/T6 bekam man nur für die Teilnahme an den entsp. Raids. 
Oder ?
Man braucht sich ja auch nichts vor machen. JEDER will doch das "Geilste" Equip haben. Und wenn dann im Kolloseum T9 zu holen ist, wird T8 halt uninteressant. Weils was Besseres gibt. Weil man wieder was vorzeigen will. Wir kennen doch die Endlosschleife...


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> T8 ist ja momentan auch nur SO erreichbar. Über die Raids. Und auch T5/T6 bekam man nur für die Teilnahme an den entsp. Raids.
> Oder ?
> Man braucht sich ja auch nichts vor machen. JEDER will doch das "Geilste" Equip haben. Und wenn dann im Kolloseum T9 zu holen ist, wird T8 halt uninteressant. Weils was Besseres gibt. Weil man wieder was vorzeigen will. Wir kennen doch die Endlosschleife...


Momentan... ja... aber das hier ist ein Thread über den Patch? Also rede ich auch über das, was derzeit in den Patchnotes steht.

Das Problem ist, dass der Patch in meinen Augen viel zu wenig für ambitionierte Raider bietet, der Casualspieler aber ohne Ende gepusht wird. Eine Arenaraidinstanz, die wahrscheinlich wenn überhaupt in 2 Stunden durch ist, storytechnisch nicht grad bestens eingebunden ist. Und jetzt bitte keine Sprüche wie "Dann haben sie endlich wieder Zeit für ihr RL"... jeder sollte selbst entscheiden wie er seine Abende und Wochenenden verbringt. Warum netten und fähigen Spielern das Spiel vermiesen, wenn man mit ein bißchen mehr Arbeit alle Spieler zufrieden stellen könnte?


----------



## DerColatrinker (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich versteh aber auch nicht, was ein Casualspieler mit T8+ will. Noch schneller durch die Instanzen hetzen als es ohnehin schon der Fall ist? Die Dailies in 15 Minuten schaffen anstatt in 17? Warum kann man die T-Sets nicht einfach den Raidern überlassen... das tut den Casualspielern auch nicht weh.



Dem Stimme ich absolut zu. Nur wenn ein T8 spieler im PvP auf einem Casualspieler trifft, ist das geschrei wieder groß. Ich schrei mal nicht so laut, nicht das Blizz alle T-set aus dem BG verbannt, und man kommt nur mit PvP Equip da rein... darf ich gar nicht drüber nach denken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiccolo (20. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr Alle Könnt einem richtig Leid tun...

Ich dachte immer, Bei Wow gehts um spass...

Wenn ich euch so Schreiben sehe, weiss ich das dieser Gedanke gar nicht mehr eine Rolle spielt


----------



## MrGimbel (20. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> Ja mein eigenes Erfolgserlebnis geht flöten, wenn ich selbst die guten Teile nachgeworfen bekommen! Ein geschenkter Erfolg ist eben weniger Wert als ein "erarbeiteter". Und ich gehe lange noch nicht t9 farmen - ich bin KEIN sog Pro


Der Patch kommt wann, im August eventuell? Du musst dir die Set-Teile ja auch nicht unbedingt gegen Marken eintauschen....



Abeille schrieb:


> Heros und Naxx sind machbar für alle, die halbwegs equipt sind. klar für 25 gerade 80 gewordene evtl nicht - aber das sollte es ja auch eigentlich nicht. naxx und heros sind reingehen, bomben, boss töten - looten. und egal wen ich in meinem spielerbekanntenkreis frage (ob viel- oder wenigspieler) sagt mir, dass ihm die heros und naxx schon fast zum hals raushängen, eben auch weil es so leicht ist. fazit: das ganze wird (meinetwegen auch für manche später) zu ätzendem gefarme verkommen


Heros keine Frage, ich geh da auch nur noch rein um Ruf zu farmen und spezielle Erfolge anzugehen. Naxx 10er ist größtenteils recht problemlos, Naxx25er sind wir immer an Flickwerk gescheitert, da ich weder Tank noch Heiler bin, fühl ich mich auch nicht wirklich schuldig, wenn der Tank nach ner Minute umfällt....
Aber mal ehrlich, das ganze Spiel ist Farmerei! Erst farmst du Ohren für irgendwelche Quests, dann farmst du Gold, Handwerksmateriallen, Ruf, Ausrüstung, Set-Teile, war nie anders und funktioniert in vermutlich jedem MMOG gleich. Blizz hat mit den Neuerungen lediglich das Spektrum der Farmerei insofern erweitert, so dass niemand mehr denn Anschluss verliert, weil einfach nicht alle Bereiche gleichermaßen abfarmen kann oder will.



Abeille schrieb:


> Wieder vergessen? Ich bin kein "pro". Ich sitze noch an meinen t8,5 teilen wenn man die plötzlich für lau bekommt. wo bleibt dann das "juhuu ich hab ein neues t teil" gefühl. und eben das macht das spiel ärmer. und ich gönne den spielern, die zeit investieren auch, dass die eben andere bessere sachen bekommen - das haben die verdient.


Du bekommst die nicht für lau und du kannst dir auch nicht dein T8,5 mal eben im Shop kaufen, sondern nur 2 Teile davon.



Abeille schrieb:


> und doch, viele wollen alles für nichts - und darauf reagiert blizzard (s. patch). geh doch mal mit einem 70er twink mit einer 70er gruppe in eine ini und wipe. zack verlassen die leute die gruppe. es soll keinen wipes geben, alles wegzubomben sein, bosse sofort liegen - geschiet dies nicht geht das geflenne, beschimpfe los - ebenso, wenn man in ulduar nicht weit kommt, dann will man eben sonstwie die equipteile haben - also schenkt sie blizzard per billig-markensystem.


Dann gehst du scheinbar mit den falschen Leuten in solche Inis. Ich hab vor einigen Wochen 4 oder 5mal verusch HdZ4 timed zu machen, wir haben es nicht geschafft, das knappste war mal ne Minute. Mir hat das Spass gemacht, ich hab mich jeden Abend darauf gefreut es wieder versuchen zu können. Und ich wusste noch nicht einmal, dass man dafür eine besondere Belohnung bekommen kann. Ich hab das gemacht, weil ich es herausfordend fand und es Lustig fand, wie bekloppt sich durch die Ini zu schnetzeln. Was natürlich kein Problem ist, wenn die Gruppe ihr T7 oder gar T8 schon voll hat. 
Ich twinke im Moment wieder, neulich mit 3 anderen im Rotkammgebirge unterwegs gewesen. eigentlich mussten wir Schattenfellanhänger bei den Gnollen farmen, naja jedenfalls steht da dieser Turm. Wie beschließen darauf zu gehen, sterben beim "Boss" 3mal. Keiner hat was davon gehabt, außer Spass (und Repkosten).



Abeille schrieb:


> ..... vergleich zum rl. dann nimm eben hobbykickermannschaft xy zu der jemand kommt und ohne training und am besten auf dem rasen liegend fünzig tore schießen ....



Tja, nur ist das "50 Tore schießen" wohl eher mit dem legen von irgendwelchen Raidbossen vergleichbar und nicht mit dem Tragen von lila Ausrüstung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

DerColatrinker schrieb:


> Dem Stimme ich absolut zu. Nur wenn ein T8 spieler im PvP auf einem Casualspieler trifft, ist das geschrei wieder groß. Ich schrei mal nicht so laut, nicht das Blizz alle T-set aus dem BG verbannt, und man kommt nur mit PvP Equip da rein... darf ich gar nicht drüber nach denken...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin ohnehin dafür, dass man PvP- und PvE-Equip strikter trennen sollte, aber das ist nochmal eine andere Sache :> Ich denke auch, dass kaum einer der Casualspieler T8 haben will um im PvP gegen einen Raider bestehen zu können.


----------



## Alka1 (20. Juni 2009)

kann dem TE auch nur voll und ganz zustimmen!

eine frage, die sich die "hardcore-casuals" stellen sollten ist einfach, ob es ihnen net egal ist/sein kann, dass beste equip und noch viel wichtiger die ganzen highend-instanzen zu sehen. ihr habt doch eh keine zeit dafür... also braucht ihr doch auch net im equip aufholen... für eure 1-2 stunden in der woche, die maximal für 1-3 heroinnis reicht, reicht auch problemlos blau-grünes gear... 

zudem darf man eine entwicklung nicht aus den augen lassen... wenn das so weitergeht, dann werden selbst die casuals von heute, die zumindest ab und an mal ne hero inni oder naxx10 von innen sehen, bald mit wow aufhören, nämlich dann, wenn noch härtere casuals sich mit nem bot auf 80 gebracht haben und dann durch quests ihr high-end-epicgear zusammengekratzt haben... 

fakt ist einfach: die Motivation lässt früher oder später für ALLE nach! 

gruß Alka


----------



## ikarus275 (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Momentan... ja... aber das hier ist ein Thread über den Patch? Also rede ich auch über das, was derzeit in den Patchnotes steht.
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass der Patch in meinen Augen viel zu wenig für ambitionierte Raider bietet, der Casualspieler aber ohne Ende gepusht wird. Eine Arenaraidinstanz, die wahrscheinlich wenn überhaupt in 2 Stunden durch ist, storytechnisch nicht grad bestens eingebunden ist. Und jetzt bitte keine Sprüche wie "Dann haben sie endlich wieder Zeit für ihr RL"... jeder sollte selbst entscheiden wie er seine Abende und Wochenenden verbringt. Warum netten und fähigen Spielern das Spiel vermiesen, wenn man mit ein bißchen mehr Arbeit alle Spieler zufrieden stellen könnte?



Ich weiss nicht wie herausfordernd oder umfangreich diese neue Instanz wird... Wenn es dort laut der News vom Heinrich Lenhardt T9 geben soll, dann dürfte der Aufwand doch entsprechend sein ? 
Wegen Story: Seit der Einführung der Arena in WoW muss man stellenweise ja eh hinsichtlich des Backgrounds von WoW bestimmte Teile des Spiels besser geistig ausblenden. :-)

Und jeden zufriedenstellen, gerne, aber wie würdest du es denn machen ? Ich finde es nicht verkehrt nach und nach durch Ablösung der T Sets das Vorherige für die Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung zu stellen. Wenn es spieltechnisch an Relevanz eh verliert, weil es durch Höherwertigeres abgelöst wurde, dann sollte es auch den Raider nicht mehr stören. 
Er hat es weitaus vor dem Rest errungen, und sollte im Besitz eines zum derzeitigen Stand wiederum Höherwertigeren sein. 
Passt doch, oder ?


----------



## MikeMcHero (20. Juni 2009)

WoW wird mit jedem Patch immer größer und umfangreicher. Gewisse Kürzungen sind nötig, sonst sind Neuansteiger niemals in der Lage, den aktuellen Content auch nur im Ansatz zu erreichen. Blizz muss immer das große Ganze betrachten und nicht nur die Probleme der Viel- oder die der Wenigspieler. Alleine die Tatsache, dass für die Lvl - Aufstiege von 1 - 60 / 70 nun wesentlich weniger EP benötigt werden führt beispielsweise automatisch dazu, dass Spieler weniger Quests machen und somit  weniger Gold verdienen. Ergo müssen auch die Preise für Mounts herabgesetzt werden. Seit WotlK ist es zudem sinnlos, "Fliegen" ab Lvl 70 zu ermöglichen, nur damit der Spieler dann merkt, dass er es in Northrend erstmal gar nicht benutzen kann. Da der Spieler aber wieder weniger Zeit bis / auf Lvl 70 verbracht hat als zuvor, müssen die Kosten gesenkt werden, da er ja weniger verdienen konnte.

Das Emblem-System ist absolut korrekt. Einige Vielspieler beschweren sich, dass die Gelegenheitsspieler nun durch Abfarmen der Hero - Inis an T8 - Equip und mehr heran kommen können ... nur stellt sich da doch die Frage - wenn ich jeden Tag mehrere Hero - Instanzen mache - bin ich dann überhaupt ein Gelegenheitsspieler? Nein!
Gelegenheitsspieler sind für mich solche Spieler, die pro Tag eine, maximal 2 Instanzen machen. Wie lange man da braucht, sich Equip zusammen zu holen, kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen. Es sind Monate .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davon abgesehen ist es eine schöne Aufwertung der 5er Instanzen ... sonst ist es bald so wie zu "Kara - Markenrun" - Zeiten ... normale 5er Gruppen fand man damals nur noch schwer.


P.S. Der "Item-Wertverlust" ist ein grundlegendes Spielprinzip von WoW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Dagegen spricht, dass es vielen Leuten an Erfahrung fehlt. Man stellt sich irgendwann für Arthas einen 10-Raid zusammen und hat 5 Leute mit dabei, die nicht einmal Naxx oder Ulduar von innen gesehen haben, da es die Sachen ohnehin von vorn herrein gab. Das sind einfach Erfahrungswerte, die man später braucht um die Kämpfe zu überstehen. Ich habe nichts dagegen mal zu wipen oder einen Boss zu erklären etc., aber ich möchte auch in keinem Raid unterwegs sein in dem die Hälfte der Leute noch nie in einem Raid war und vielleicht nicht einmal das grundlegende Wissen hat (und durch die Hero-Instanzen bekommt man dieses sicherlich nicht mehr).

Ich fand es okay, dass die Raids leichter wurden und so für eine breitere Masse zugänglich sind, aber ich finde auch, dass man sich langsam an die großen Dinge "heranarbeiten" sollte... natürlich mit Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Juni 2009)

DerColatrinker schrieb:


> Dem Stimme ich absolut zu. Nur wenn ein T8 spieler im PvP auf einem Casualspieler trifft, ist das geschrei wieder groß. Ich schrei mal nicht so laut, nicht das Blizz alle T-set aus dem BG verbannt, und man kommt nur mit PvP Equip da rein... darf ich gar nicht drüber nach denken...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo liegt als Casual eigentlich das Problem an gutes PvPeq zu kommen? 1. ist alle 2 Stunden (+/- nen paar minuten) TW, da kann man entweder mitzergen oder in der Ecke gammeln. Nach 8-9 Runden TW hab ich schon wieder 76k Ehrenpunkte, da ist blaues PvPeq schonmal kein Problem mehr. Nebenher kann man sich das EQ für Marken holen, die sind auch schnell beisammen. Dann sollten T8 spieler im BG kein Problem mehr sein, da T8 für Pve und nicht fürs PvP gedacht ist (es sei den da hat sich was geändert...). Ich bin auch dafür das man die Tsets für Raider reserviert, auch wenn ihr mich jetzt EQgeil schimpft aber es ist doch so das man das beste Tset als Belohnung sehen sollte, da sollte man nicht mit ein paar marken rankommen. Und als Dauerspieler kommt man auch nicht öfter in Raids als ein Casual solange es ID´s gibt, auch ein gelegenheitszocker kann sich ja mal Samstagsabends freinehmen und ein bissel Naxx25 gehen mit ner guten Gilde.

Edit: Was der Poster über mir grade geschrieben hat das es monate dauert bis man als Casual die nötigen Marken hat stimmt ja....Mist^^ dann war die ganze Aufregerei wie immer umsonst^^


----------



## Murk (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Momentan... ja... aber das hier ist ein Thread über den Patch? Also rede ich auch über das, was derzeit in den Patchnotes steht.
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass der Patch in meinen Augen viel zu wenig für ambitionierte Raider bietet, der Casualspieler aber ohne Ende gepusht wird. Eine Arenaraidinstanz, die wahrscheinlich wenn überhaupt in 2 Stunden durch ist, storytechnisch nicht grad bestens eingebunden ist. Und jetzt bitte keine Sprüche wie "Dann haben sie endlich wieder Zeit für ihr RL"... jeder sollte selbst entscheiden wie er seine Abende und Wochenenden verbringt. Warum netten und fähigen Spielern das Spiel vermiesen, wenn man mit ein bißchen mehr Arbeit alle Spieler zufrieden stellen könnte?




Eben, und genau das ist ein Problem welches Blizz seit WotLK betreibt.
Wenn man schon wie ich einige Jahre dabei ist und alles aus den Kinderschuhen erlebt hat dann kann mansehr gute vergleiche ziehen.
Das Ur-Spiel welches eine hohe Qualität hatte und für alle was bietete ist nicht mehr vorhanden.
Der allergrößte Unsinn ist die T8 Marken in Hero-Inzen. 
Da wäre es angebrachter gewesen wenn man die Embleme der Ehre in die Hero gebracht hätte und die Hero-Schlachtfelder und Ulduar 10 die T8 Marken. Denn so hätte man wenigstens noch ein wenig Arbeiten müssen anstatt durchrennen.
Jeder frischgebackene 80'er kommt dann mit ein wenig Aufwand an T8 Marken dran - ein schlag ins Gesicht für alle diejenigen die dafür richtig Zeit und Mühe reingesteckt haben.
Klar, ich habe auch ne Menge Chars unter 80 - würde davon profitieren, der richtige Weg ist es aber nicht.
Meine paar T8 Marken die ich habe musste ich mir mit Wipes und Arbeit erkämpfen, und dieses macht erst den Sinn der Belohnungen aus.
Man bedenke den Aufwand in Ulduar 25 für Marken mit den in der Violetten Festung, ein Irrsinn.

Neue Raidinhalte schön und gut, aber dann auf Ulduar Level - so wäre man ne menge Ärger aus dem Weg gegangen.

Und.. Immer die Herumbasteleien an den Chars. Es ist nicht mehr schön das man ständig genervt oder verändert wird und alles wird zum x-male über den Haufen geschmissen.
Auch daran nehme ich bezug auf das Ur-Spiel......
Ebenfalls Reiten, schön und Gut... aber auch hierbei verweise ich auf das Ur-Spiel wo man sich alles gut erarbeiten musste um auch etwas zu bekommen, beim einen länger, beim anderen kürzer, aber es klappte wunderbar.

Muß ehrlich sagen - das Ur-Spiel war vom Inhalt und Sinn bedeutend besser und ausgewogener.


----------



## ikarus275 (20. Juni 2009)

chiccolo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ihr Alle Könnt einem richtig Leid tun...
> ...


Tja, Auslegungssache. 
Habe vor ca. 8 Wochen mit WoW nach ungefähr einem Jahr Pause wieder angefangen. 
Ich würde schon zustimmen das es extremer geworden ist mit dem weitverbreitetem Streben nach Perfektionismus. 
Was die Stats belangt, was den DMG Output betrifft. Und was das allgemeine "Vorwärtskommen" anbelangt. 
Als ich ging gab es kein Recount und kein stundenlanges debattieren über Prioritätenlisten, das tagtägliche Umskillen um noch 120 dps rauszuholen und ähnliche Dinge bei denen man sich noch vor langer Zeit an den Kopf gefasst hätte. 
Vielleicht liegts auch daran das allgemein WoW einfach von allen Seiten minimiert wird weg von einem zusammenSPIEL , hin zu Analysen und Wertigkeiten. 
War mal anders, ist aber nun so. Kann man mitmachen, muss man aber nicht. Mit Gleichgesinnten kann man nach wie vor noch so spielen, wie man es möchte. Den Rest aussenherum muss man dann halt für sich ausblenden.


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

@mrgimbel
Ja man muss nicht tauschen...darum geht es doch aber gar nicht. Es entwertet einfach den Erfolg ein Item zu bekommen. Ein Sporturkunde die man sich erläuft, erwirbt ist eben was anders als eine die man durch händeschütteln oder sowas bekommt. 
Eben Heros, Naxx sind leichte Farm-Inis und wenn du an Flickwerk scheiterst, was zum ..willst du dann mit t8,5 welches eigentlich für Ulduar bestimmt ist. 

Und du kannst dir mit den Marken nicht nur 2 t teile kaufen sondern auch anderes equip welches zumindest auf t8 bzw t7,5 niveau ist. Nimmt man das durch-rushen in den leichtinis und das "kaufen" zusammen ist es eben klar gesagt t8 und ähnliches equip für lau bekommen - dreh es wie du willst. der "juhu" effekt geht damit flöten.

hdz timerun?? knapp? nichts gegen dich aber das klappt prima mit questequip. stratholm classic timerun - sowas war eine herausforderung. aber ist ja klar das hdz time ebenfalls einfach ist - weil ja wieder jeder den drachen haben will - auch jeder noch so "unfähige" spieler. und tut mir leid aber das "turmbeispiel" hinkt einfach. das ist ein einzelfall. gut, mein beispiel war eine randomgruppe, aber selbst in vielen raids erlebt man eine so geringe frusttrationstoleranz, das es mir graust. ich denke mal, wenn du mit deinen leuten noch länger an flickwerk stirbst wird es bald auch so sein. naja dann gibts ja bald für alle t8 und flickwerk kann von allen gelegt werden - erfolgserlebnis dann gleich null weil ja nicht mehr schwer. 

und wenn du die fussballbeispiele nicht magst, dann gibt mir einfach ein argument, warum dann nicht gleich alle teile frei an die spieler verteilt werden, ruf sofort auf ehrfürchtig ist etc etc etc. allen alles sofort - darauf läuft es doch hinaus (ich sag nur draenei auf roboschreitern oder schurken mit einhandäxten)


----------



## CurseOfDoom (20. Juni 2009)

Prüfung des Obersten Kreuzfahrers
10- und 25-Spieler-Schlachtzugsdungeon (Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch').
Tribut der Kreuzfahrer: Nur auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch' aktiv. Das Tributsystem wird die Anzahl der Versuche eines Schlachtzugs auf eine bestimmte Zahl pro Woche beschränken. Zusätzliche Belohnungen können ergattert werden, abhängig davon wie viele Versuche in einer Woche noch übrig sind, nachdem der Endboss vernichtet wurde.

---> Werden wir nicht allein dadurch elitärer denn je? Die Ausrüstung richtet sich stärker denn je nach dem individuellen Können des Raids. Was in Ulduar mit den zusätzlichen Hardmodes und den besseren Gegenstänen ausgebaut wurde, wird hier nun noch stärker fokusiert. 

Und noch eine These: Blizzard lässt nicht länger 2on2 Arenkämpfer die neuen Setteile bekommen... liegt die Vermutung nicht nahe, dass das neue T-Set nur über die heroische Variante des Kolloseums zugänglich wird? ich finde diesen Gedanken nicht abwägig.


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Tja, Auslegungssache.
> Habe vor ca. 8 Wochen mit WoW nach ungefähr einem Jahr Pause wieder angefangen.
> Ich würde schon zustimmen das es extremer geworden ist mit dem weitverbreitetem Streben nach Perfektionismus.
> Was die Stats belangt, was den DMG Output betrifft. Und was das allgemeine "Vorwärtskommen" anbelangt.
> ...



Jup - wow ist ein spiel und soll spaß machen - und wie in jedem spiel möchte man gewinnen, sich verbessern etc etc (vom rollenspiel mal abgesehen) - und wow ist im raid ein teamspiel dh eine truppe arbeitet daran voranzukommen um erfolg zu haben. klar heißt das seinen char zu optimieren - seinen raid zu optimieren. ich kann dies "ooooch alles nur spaß - egal wie ich spiele" nciht mehr hören. wer raiden will muss eben auch etwas dafür tun - das ist bei jedem mannschaftsspiel nicht anders - trainiren, taktik diskutieren, fehler analysieren. was zum... ist daran verwerflich. Ja jeder kann mit gleichgesinnten spielen wie er es möchte, dann aber bitte auch nicht rumflennen, wenn man die großen inis eben nciht meistert (aber dann gehts wahrscheinlich los mit "blizzard gib mir auch alles" gewimmer).

ps: ich werde selbst wahrscheinlich nicht alle bosse in ulduar legen vor dem patch - und? ich investiere eben nicht so viel zeit wie andere - deshalb steht denen auch besseres zu als mir! das ist einfach fairness gegenüber denen die sich mehr engagieren


----------



## ikarus275 (20. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> @mrgimbel
> Ja man muss nicht tauschen...darum geht es doch aber gar nicht. Es entwertet einfach den Erfolg ein Item zu bekommen. Ein Sporturkunde die man sich erläuft, erwirbt ist eben was anders als eine die man durch händeschütteln oder sowas bekommt.



Naja, es bleibt aber dein Verweis auf deine Urkunde für das Erlangen deines damaligen Erfolges. 
Zumindes seit der Neuzeit könnte man via Arsenal-Link (Achievement + Datumsangabe darunter), nachweisen, das du nicht Hände geschüttelt, sondern Bosse zerlegt hast.


----------



## Naclis (20. Juni 2009)

Also an die Leute die sich darüber beschweren, dass man jetzt (ZURÜCK) zu einem 1-marken-system geht, sollten mal versuchen an die BC Zeit zu denken. Da gabs das auch und und es hat niemanden so richtig gestört. Blizzard hat nichts darüber gesagt ob sie was an den Preisen für die conquest und valor marken ändern. Ich hoffe sehr dass sie das tun. Denn sonst könnten sie ja hero marken ganz abschaffen, Denn Conquest-items kosten momentan weniger marken als Heroism-items.
Prinzipiell sollte man mal versuchen zu ergründen warum Blizzard diese änderung vornimmt anstatt. Denn ich denke nicht dass auch nur irgendein Casual sich darüber beschwert hat, dass sie nicht an die conquest/valor marken rankommen. Denn an Equip mangelt es wirklich nicht in WotLK. Ich glaube vielmehr dass Blizzard versucht die Heros interessanter zu machen. Denn zZ hat nun wirklich niemand Lust auf Heros. es ist schon vorgekommen dass ich an einem sonntag nachmittag ne stunde lang nach EINEM DD gesucht habe. Wenn sie jetzt noch die Heros schwerer machen würden, dann würde ich die änderung sogar wirklich gut finden. Sagen wir 10% mehr dmg und 20% mehr leben der mobs und bosse. So dass Lokens nova dds und heiler wieder onehittet und solcherlei Sachen.


----------



## Psychonightelf (20. Juni 2009)

Erstmal Hallo an alle! Eine kleine Korrektur: die casual gamer bäkämen dann nicht die ganzen Ulduar Sachen für nix, sondern nur den Helm und Brust (glaub ich) des T8.5 sets, weitere Gegenstände wie zum Beispiel Gürtel usw sind auch nicht so gut wie der Loot aus den Hardmodes, man wird also immernoch einen casual von einem erfahrenem Gamer unterscheiden können!
Was Blizz damit erreichen möchte ist alle so einzukleiden, dass sie die neue raid ini sehen können, da ja ständig gehäult wird: hab die ini noch nie von innen gesehen. Mich persöhnlich störts nicht, ich hatte und habe immernoch Spaß an Ulduar und das entgeht den anderen die Ulduar somit (ÜBERSPRINGEN).
Und will man keine noobs in der neuen Raidini random dabeihaben, so lasst sie einfach mal einige Ulduar Prfolge posten!


----------



## Jinjala (20. Juni 2009)

"Natuerlich bekommt ihr immernoch euer gehalt, aber ihr verliert eure motivation, eure wuerde als raider. Ihr verliert euren Stolz und euren Status als jemand, der sich viel mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt und seine klasse beherrscht. Was euch bleibt ist ein schulterklopfer den ihr euch geben koennt und ihr koennt zu euch sagen: Immerhin habe ich mehr erfahrung, auch wenn es mir nicht viel hilft."

Also mal ganz im Ernst... WoW ist ein Spiel... wenn es euch beim Raiden nur um die Items und nicht um den Spaß geht, dann solltet ihr WoW knicken, denn ihr seid süchtige, itemgeile was auch immer...
Wenn sich jemand vergleichbare Items für Marken kauft, ist das doch egal... er geht eben gerne Heroics... oder ist geil darauf fette lila Dinger mit sich rumzuschleppen... Wenn es euch nicht passt, dass es mehrere Wege gibt gute Items zu bekommen, hört auf zu zocken und geht in einen SPortverein... da kommts nur auf Leistung und Training an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

Naclis schrieb:


> Also an die Leute die sich darüber beschweren, dass man jetzt (ZURÜCK) zu einem 1-marken-system geht, sollten mal versuchen an die BC Zeit zu denken. Da gabs das auch und und es hat niemanden so richtig gestört. Blizzard hat nichts darüber gesagt ob sie was an den Preisen für die conquest und valor marken ändern. Ich hoffe sehr dass sie das tun. Denn sonst könnten sie ja hero marken ganz abschaffen, Denn Conquest-items kosten momentan weniger marken als Heroism-items.
> Prinzipiell sollte man mal versuchen zu ergründen warum Blizzard diese änderung vornimmt anstatt. Denn ich denke nicht dass auch nur irgendein Casual sich darüber beschwert hat, dass sie nicht an die conquest/valor marken rankommen. Denn an Equip mangelt es wirklich nicht in WotLK. Ich glaube vielmehr dass Blizzard versucht die Heros interessanter zu machen. Denn zZ hat nun wirklich niemand Lust auf Heros. es ist schon vorgekommen dass ich an einem sonntag nachmittag ne stunde lang nach EINEM DD gesucht habe. Wenn sie jetzt noch die Heros schwerer machen würden, dann würde ich die änderung sogar wirklich gut finden. Sagen wir 10% mehr dmg und 20% mehr leben der mobs und bosse. So dass Lokens nova dds und heiler wieder onehittet und solcherlei Sachen.



heros schwerer machen? hehe das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. kaum ist wer 80 gehts ab in lfg-channel und in die ersten heros oder gar naxx. in bc ist man erstmal in die hochen 80er normal gegangen - dann in heros - dann kara.... jetzt solls sofort die dickste ini sein. glaubst du im ernst blizzard versaucht solchen spielern ihren billig-werdegang durch wow? ich denke nicht. dann rauschen die durch - holen sich die t8,5 und ähnlichen teile und stehen vor ulduar. huch viel gelernt von der klasse dann natürlich nicht (geschweige denn zusammenspiel) - egal blizzard wird auch uldu so abschwächen, dass es machbar ist....wuuus da gibts nur t8?? das geht ja auch nicht - marken wieder zusammenlegen - fix t9 holen und ab vor die nächste ini...ey zu schwer also blizzard.....


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

Jinjala schrieb:


> "Natuerlich bekommt ihr immernoch euer gehalt, aber ihr verliert eure motivation, eure wuerde als raider. Ihr verliert euren Stolz und euren Status als jemand, der sich viel mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt und seine klasse beherrscht. Was euch bleibt ist ein schulterklopfer den ihr euch geben koennt und ihr koennt zu euch sagen: Immerhin habe ich mehr erfahrung, auch wenn es mir nicht viel hilft."
> 
> Also mal ganz im Ernst... WoW ist ein Spiel... wenn es euch beim Raiden nur um die Items und nicht um den Spaß geht, dann solltet ihr WoW knicken, denn ihr seid süchtige, itemgeile was auch immer...
> Wenn sich jemand vergleichbare Items für Marken kauft, ist das doch egal... er geht eben gerne Heroics... oder ist geil darauf fette lila Dinger mit sich rumzuschleppen... Wenn es euch nicht passt, dass es mehrere Wege gibt gute Items zu bekommen, hört auf zu zocken und geht in einen SPortverein... da kommts nur auf Leistung und Training an.
> ...



Interessant, dass Spieler selbst ihr Hobby immer so kleinreden und die Suchtkeule rausholen. Bei anderen Hobbies (s. Sportverein) scheint das ja anders zu sein. Warum? Nur weil evtl da 22 Leute auf einem Platz rumrennen gelten dort andere Regeln?? Wow ist Reales Leben weil es Menschen im Realen Leben spielen! Jedes Spiel ist ein Spiel egal ob virtuell oder nicht. Auch ein Fussballerfolg ist für sich genommen nichts greifbares sondern virtuell.


----------



## YoungNight (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo, erstmals

Also ich hab mir viele Antworten durchgelesen und mit einigen konnte ich mich halbigs vergleichen und mit anderen überhaupt nicht.

Zum Anbeginn ich stufe mich als (normaler) Raider ein der 3-4 Raidabende die Woche macht.
Bin in Ulduar gerade beim General und kann meine Eindrücke auch erst bis dorthin schildern.
BC war ich bis in den T6 content unterwegs und kann so die unterschiede halbigs für mich einteilen zwischen BC und WOTLK.



Nun einige Leute sind der Meinung wenn Casuals genau soviel zahlen wie profi raider dann haben sie das Recht auch alles zu sehen.
Mein Standpunkt ist ich vergönne jeden Spieler das man alle contente bis zum schluss sieht, aber es wird halt nicht so ganz werden auch wenn viele Sachen
zu gunsten der Casual eingeführt werden, mal Ehrlich!

WAS MACHEN CASUALS WENN SIE EIN SINGLEPLAYER SPIEL ZOCKEN UND BEIM BESTEN WILLEN NICHT WEITERKOMMEN? AUßER MECKERN?
GANZ EINFACH CHEATEN, zum Glück geht das nur eingeschränkt und ist mit Strafen versehen. (nicht alles casuals einbezogen)

Also es ist nicht in Ordnung ein Spiel so leicht zu machen das man ohne jeden Aufwand alle Ziele erreicht.
Ich spiele WoW wegen teilweise den fordernden Bossen, und wenns das nicht mehr gibt dann hat das Spiel an Biss verloren.
Man kann sagen je einfacher Blizzard das Raidspiel macht umso mehr hat man das Ergebnis als ob man einen Cheat eingibt (geringer Aufwand-viel ERfolg)

Meiner Seite ist ulduar im vergleich mit dem T5 content zu leicht ausgefallen, gehe hauptsächlich gildenintern rein aber mit meinen Twink ab und an Random mit Casual Spieler
die teilweise 0 AHnung von den Bossen haben - einmal erklärt liegt der Boss auch in ein paar try´s, also sowas hats im T5 content nicht gegeben das man Random alles bis auf endbosse niederboxt
das war eine entäuschung von Blizzard.
Nun gut mal ehrlich hätte man glyphen weggelassen und gewissen fähigkeiten wie beim Warri Tank "Schockwelle" anderen chars, etwaiges würde der content wieder Spannung machen.
Die Boss finde ich gut in Ulduar jedoch durch die Klassen fähigkeiten ist es keine Kunst mehr das meiste zu legen.
Es gebe Tanks die ohne dieser sogenannten Fähigkeit nicht mal Addstanken könnten......
Nun ja meine Meinung ist durch diese Wahnsinns Fähigkeiten was jeder bekommen hat kann man die Bosse zwar noch fordernder gestalten aber im ganzen ists keine Harte Nuss.

Und Marken wo man echt gutes Equip herbekommt für viele Marken sowas finde ich okay, wenn da ein casual damit rumläuft, wenn er sichs verdient why not?
Jedoch Kindergarten mäßig das man 3,4oder vl. mal 5 Marken einführt das grenzt an Blödheit, im ganzen war von den schwierigkeiten und Marken ideen BC um einiges Besser.


*So und nun dies GEHT AN ALLE RAIDER UND CASUALS:*
90% aller Spieler sind Equip verseucht!!!
Das schönste Gefühl was ich beim Spielen/Raiden bekomme wenn ich nach vielen Try´s/Raidabenden nen Progress Boss lege, das ist die Hauptfreude und EQUIP Loot ist nur als versüßung
gedacht als Belohnung, aber Casuals sowie von Progamern hört man ja nur immer "man wieder nichts dabei, kack loot" sowas ist traurig keiner hat mehr Freude wenn ein Boss liegt sondern 
wo bleibt mein Teil....... traurig
Ich finde T8 fürn Warri sieht einorm hässlich aus und mir ist es egal wenn ich in Ulduar alle BOsse mal lege u.a. ALgalon und ich bekomme keinen Loot.

Naxxramas hat diese Equip Seuche wirklich angefangen die sich nun in ulduar rumtreibt, und sie wird auch i wann mal den T9 content erwischen.

Na dann schönen Tag noch :-)

Vote for schwierigere Bosse und den Erfolg die einmal gelegt zu haben :-)


----------



## daymion99 (20. Juni 2009)

egal was geändert wird, irgendwer muss doch immer rummeckern.

ich freue mich jedenfalls auf die neue arena-instanz und die möglichkeit mit pvp zu leveln.
sch*** doch auf "wer bekommt wie viele items"

manchmal glaub ich ich bin der einzige, der das spiel spielt, weil es ihm spaß macht den content zu durchspielen. ein großteil ist einfach nur itemgeil und dreht am rad wenn man mal nichts abbekommt, bzw wenn andere auch an die sachen rankommen die man selbst hat.

schaltet alle mal nen gang runter und spielt das SPIEL wenn ihr spaß dran habt. wenn nicht, dann lasst es bleiben. groß meckern und dann doch weiter machen, immer der gleich sch*** hier.

mich regt diese pro gamer mentalität auf:
beim ersten wipe alt f4 drücken, weil man zu feige ist, mit anstand zu sagen, dass man gehen will.
ständiges dps rumgeheule.
sowas macht keinen spaß!
da geh ich lieber mit jemandem naxx, der mir vorher sagt, er kennt das noch nicht. dann wirds halt erklärt und fertig. wenns nicht klappt wirds nochmal versucht.

der TE ist nicht an einer diskussion über die neuen patchdetails interessiert, sondern nur am allgemeinen rumgeheule über das leidige thema "pro" vs "casual"


----------



## rhababer (20. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> Interessant, dass Spieler selbst ihr Hobby immer so kleinreden und die Suchtkeule rausholen. Bei anderen Hobbies (s. Sportverein) scheint das ja anders zu sein. Warum? Nur weil evtl da 22 Leute auf einem Platz rumrennen gelten dort andere Regeln?? Wow ist Reales Leben weil es Menschen im Realen Leben spielen! Jedes Spiel ist ein Spiel egal ob virtuell oder nicht. Auch ein Fussballerfolg ist für sich genommen nichts greifbares sondern virtuell.



Nur Vergisst du mein Lieber Freund, daß beim Fußball nicht nur die Fußball regeln gelten, sondern generell die Physik. Diese ist Bestandteil des Universums, hier gibt es keine Patches. Wenn du dein so argumentierst, erhebst du die, die deine Welt erschaffen zu Göttern, deren Regeln du dich unterwirfst. Und genau hier besteht die Schnittstelle zum Realitätsverlust. Wenn du dann noch deinen Sammlertrieb nicht unter Kontrolle hast (Itemjagd, das genialste, was Blizzard in die Games einbaut, um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten), dann bist du schneller in der Sucht, als du T7 sagen sagen kannst.

Reales Leben ist ein Lernprozess, dem du dich entziehst, sobald du daddelst auf Suchtniveau zockst. Frag doch mal nen Raucher, ob er süchtig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ob er viel raucht, der kennt tausend andere leute die erstens mehr rauchen und 2tens kern gesund sind. WoWler kennen eben solche. länger als 4 stunden täglich ---- Sucht. Solange kannst du im Leben nicht Fußballspielen ...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (20. Juni 2009)

YoungNight schrieb:


> *So und nun dies GEHT AN ALLE RAIDER UND CASUALS:*
> 90% aller Spieler sind Equip verseucht!!!
> Das schönste Gefühl was ich beim Spielen/Raiden bekomme wenn ich nach vielen Try´s/Raidabenden nen Progress Boss lege, das ist die Hauptfreude und EQUIP Loot ist nur als versüßung




Sehr schön gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antholia (20. Juni 2009)

Es ist nichtmal ein halbes Equipp was man mit eroberermarken bekommen kann ... und dafür braucht man auch erstmal 230 marken. und um soviele marken zu bekommen, wird man doch ne weile hero inis machen müssen ... das is identisch zu bc ...
ulduar hardmodes werden dadurch nicht leichter, und somit sind die pro-gamer immernoch mit hardmode-items besser ausgestattet als die neulinge ... wo is also euer problem?

wow ist zu leicht? dann geht doch beim kommenden kolloseum direkt im heroischen modus rein ...


----------



## MrGimbel (20. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> @mrgimbel
> Ja man muss nicht tauschen...darum geht es doch aber gar nicht. Es entwertet einfach den Erfolg ein Item zu bekommen. Ein Sporturkunde die man sich erläuft, erwirbt ist eben was anders als eine die man durch händeschütteln oder sowas bekommt.
> Eben Heros, Naxx sind leichte Farm-Inis und wenn du an Flickwerk scheiterst, was zum ..willst du dann mit t8,5 welches eigentlich für Ulduar bestimmt ist.


Ich will damit gar nichts, deswegen hab ich meinen 80er ja auch auf Eis gelegt/aufgegeben und auf einem anderen Realm neu angefangen. Nur versteh ich nicht wieso sich irgendjemand in seinem Stolz gekränkt fühlt, wenn andere Leute an ähniche Ausrüstung gelangen können, ohne wochenlang Naxx und Ulduar zu farmen. Und mal ehrlich, im Prinzip sind die ganzen Raids eigentlich zu schwer, denn keiner geht da rein ohne Omen, DeadlyBossmods, Palapower, Clique, etc.... . Keiner geht ohne Auswendiglernen von Bosstatktiken in Raids. 
Ich versteh einfach nicht, was für eine Relevanz es für dich hat, wenn jemand anderes die gleiche Ausrüstung trägt wie du. Wo ist das Problem? Der Erfolg ist es halt nicht ein Item zu bekommen, sondern eine Instanz gecleared zu haben.



Abeille schrieb:


> Und du kannst dir mit den Marken nicht nur 2 t teile kaufen sondern auch anderes equip welches zumindest auf t8 bzw t7,5 niveau ist. Nimmt man das durch-rushen in den leichtinis und das "kaufen" zusammen ist es eben klar gesagt t8 und ähnliches equip für lau bekommen - dreh es wie du willst. der "juhu" effekt geht damit flöten.


Und nach dem nächsten Add-On sind die Questbelohnung wieder besser als lila Ausrüstung von vor dem Patch. Juhuu!



Abeille schrieb:


> hdz timerun?? knapp? nichts gegen dich aber das klappt prima mit questequip.


Ja mag sein. Ich hatte meinen Spass, so what. 



Abeille schrieb:


> und tut mir leid aber das "turmbeispiel" hinkt einfach. das ist ein einzelfall. gut, mein beispiel war eine randomgruppe, aber selbst in vielen raids erlebt man eine so geringe frusttrationstoleranz, das es mir graust. ich denke mal, wenn du mit deinen leuten noch länger an flickwerk stirbst wird es bald auch so sein. naja dann gibts ja bald für alle t8 und flickwerk kann von allen gelegt werden - erfolgserlebnis dann gleich null weil ja nicht mehr schwer.


Das Turm-Beispiel ist wohl wirklich ein seltener Fall, aber der Grund warum ich WoW spiele, weil ich (noch) oft genug Leute finde, mit denen es Spass zusammen zu spielen. Ich war auch schon in Rnd-Raids, wo Leute nach dem 2ten Wipe die Gruppe verlassen haben, natürlich nervt so was. Die Frage ist nur welche Leute da dann raus gehen? Leute, für die Naxx eine Farm-Ini ohne Anspruch ist, oder Leute, die zum erstenmal in Naxx sind?



Abeille schrieb:


> und wenn du die fussballbeispiele nicht magst, dann gibt mir einfach ein argument, warum dann nicht gleich alle teile frei an die spieler verteilt werden, ruf sofort auf ehrfürchtig ist etc etc etc. allen alles sofort - darauf läuft es doch hinaus (ich sag nur draenei auf roboschreitern oder schurken mit einhandäxten)


Irgendwie raff ich nicht, was du immer mit deinem "allen alles sofort" willst. Auch wenn es kein Problem ist, eine Hero Ini zu machen, bekommt man immer noch nicht alles sofort, man muss immer noch Zeit investieren, man muss immer noch als Gruppe zusammen spielen. Mir war es beispielsweise auch immer zu eintönig Ruf zu farmen, außer über Wappenrock und Heros. 
Naja, worauf ich hinaus will: In WoW kann man sich Ziele setzen, die man zu erreichen versucht. Und genau das macht den Reiz von WoW aus. Dein Ziel ist es lila Ausrüstung zu tragen, schön du hast mehr Möglichkeiten diese zu bekommen. Dein Ziel ist es Raidbosse zu legen, mach es, der Patch ändert daran nichts.
Was Draenei auf Roboschreitern sollen, weiß ich nicht. Manche finden so etwas wohl genauso witzig wie ihrem Charakter einen Namen ala "Wurstbrot " zugeben. Ich finde sogar Gnome auf Roboschreitern doof, und möchte meinem Magier ein Katze der Elfen besorgen. Und warum sich die Leute darüber aufregen, wenn Schurken Äxte tragen, versteht wohl eh keiner....


----------



## Sanysun (20. Juni 2009)

Als erstes muß ich zugeben, das ich nun die letztens Postings und ein paar zwischen drin nur quergelesen habe und ich denke im Endeffekt er nur rauskommt die armen Prospieler haben viel Arbeit investiert um an T8 zu kommen und die Casuals sind olle Schmarotzer weil die ja alles bekommen.

So dann aber nun mal ein Gedanke von mir. Ich habe seid dem Addon noch keine Raidinstanz von innen gesehen, mir ist auch bewußt, dass ich jetzt schon 2 T7 Teile haben könnte, wenn ich auch nur die lust und Muße hätte Marken dafür zu investieren. Laut einigen Stimmen hier, aber würde mir das nicht zustehen, da ich ja nohc nicht ein Fuß in Naxx gesetzt habe. Nun soll mit dem nächsten Patch das gleiche in grün geben nur das statt der 7 eine 8 steht. Wiederrum müsste ich nur die Muße haben und ein "paar" Marken dafür hinlegen  um das zu vekommen was anfang an für das T7 Set möglich war.

Da stellt sich mir nun die Frag wieviele der Proraider, die vielleicht kein Blacktempel  oder gar Sunwell gesehen haben, aber halt doch mit dem Addon Naxx gehen wollten haben sich denn die T7 teile geholt?Und wieviele von denen hat sich mit erscheinen des Addons genauso darüber aufgeregt, dass wirklich jeder Spieler sofern er in der Lage war heroische Instanzen in Nordend zu gehen sich 2 T7 Teile besorgen konnte ohne auch nur ein Fuß in Naxx gesetzt zu haben? Zumal es da schon T7 Teile gab, wo T7 noch super aktuell war.




Lillyan schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht, dass es vielen Leuten an Erfahrung fehlt. Man stellt sich irgendwann für Arthas einen 10-Raid zusammen und hat 5 Leute mit dabei, die nicht einmal Naxx oder Ulduar von innen gesehen haben, da es die Sachen ohnehin von vorn herrein gab. Das sind einfach Erfahrungswerte, die man später braucht um die Kämpfe zu überstehen. Ich habe nichts dagegen mal zu wipen oder einen Boss zu erklären etc., aber ich möchte auch in keinem Raid unterwegs sein in dem die Hälfte der Leute noch nie in einem Raid war und vielleicht nicht einmal das grundlegende Wissen hat (und durch die Hero-Instanzen bekommt man dieses sicherlich nicht mehr).
> 
> Ich fand es okay, dass die Raids leichter wurden und so für eine breitere Masse zugänglich sind, aber ich finde auch, dass man sich langsam an die großen Dinge "heranarbeiten" sollte... natürlich mit Spaß
> 
> ...




Überspitzt würde das aber auch heißen, das jede Raidinstanz, die es mal in WoW gibt/gab einen Raider darauf vorbeireitet hat irgendwann ma gegen Arthas zu kämpfen. Mit anderen Worten dürfte keiner, der niemal das alte Naxx, bwl, MC AQ 20 & 40  sowie die Raids auf der Scherbe gesehn hat genug vorbereitet sein um gegen Arthas zu kämpfen und diesen Kampf auch zu bestehen. Nur da haben wir nun ein Problem, neue Spieler werden diese Spielinhalte niemals kennenlernen/sehen. 

Versteht mich nciht falsch, auch ich denke, wenn jemand wirklich den Kampf gegen Arthas irgendwann bestreiten will und das auch noch erfolgreich, solltet sich nciht die Erfahrung nehmen für sich selber den Triumph zu erleben die anderen Raidinstanz Bosse zu legen. Nur solange die  "Pros" (egal ob nun Proraider, Progamer, Procasuals oder Proidioten) durch die WoW wWelt rennen und allein schon für normales Heroische Instanzen Equipt verlangen, wofür man als naja sagen wir normaler 80er  schon fast full T8 sein muss, dann darf man auch nicht sich hinstellen und rumheulen  das dann jeder an 2 Teile kommt.


Auf die Frage wozu brauchen Casuals T8 wenn sie eh nciht Raiden? die Frage hab ich glaube ich eben beantwortet, um vielleicht auch die Möglichkeit zu haben mit einer Gruppe normale Heroische Instanzen zu sehen, weil ohne das entsprechende Equip keiner mitgeht.

Desweiteren das meine persönliche Meinung. Solltet ihr nicht alle Casuals über ein Kamm schieben genauso wie man nciht alles Pros an PRanger stellen sollte. Denn es soll noch ganz normalse Casuals geben, die nicht gleich zu Händler rennen und sich für Marken TX  Teile besorgen, sonderen die sich vielleicht an die "alte" Zeit  (in meinem Fall Kara als erste Raidinstanz in WoW überhaupt) das  man erst einem Pixelhaufen auch Raidboss den Arsch verhauen muss um ein T Teil zu bekommen und es gar nciht nötig hätte, sich TX zeug zu kaufen, wenn es nicht irgendwelche Pro geben würde die mit ihrer Auffassung Nexus Hero mit mindesten 3K dps gehen zu müssen alles darunter sind eh nur dumme Kacknoobs.


Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen ich bin Casual und das ist auch gut so. Und vielleicht hör ich zu einer Minderheit an, die sich nicht  TX Teile kaufen muss ohne die dazugehörige Raidinstanz gesehen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Grüße Sany


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

rhababer schrieb:


> Nur Vergisst du mein Lieber Freund, daß beim Fußball nicht nur die Fußball regeln gelten, sondern generell die Physik. Diese ist Bestandteil des Universums, hier gibt es keine Patches. Wenn du dein so argumentierst, erhebst du die, die deine Welt erschaffen zu Göttern, deren Regeln du dich unterwirfst. Und genau hier besteht die Schnittstelle zum Realitätsverlust. Wenn du dann noch deinen Sammlertrieb nicht unter Kontrolle hast (Itemjagd, das genialste, was Blizzard in die Games einbaut, um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten), dann bist du schneller in der Sucht, als du T7 sagen sagen kannst.
> 
> Reales Leben ist ein Lernprozess, dem du dich entziehst, sobald du daddelst auf Suchtniveau zockst. Frag doch mal nen Raucher, ob er süchtig ist
> 
> ...



Ich lach mich weg - da ist sie also die suchtkeule. im übrigen gibt es bei fussball auch "patches" - ich sag nur golden goal regel, stollenvorschriften etc etc sowie wow als pc game auch auf mathematischen regeln aufbaut - also hör mir auf mit so einem mist. und wenn dir der fussballvergleich so gegen den strich geht, dann nimm eben irgendein brettspiel oder sonstwas. und wenn du zu dusselig bist meine post zu lesen und mir mit "realitätsverlust" "sammeltrieb nicht unter Kontrolle" kommst - kann ich nur lachen. JEDES spiel ist ein lernprozess - fussball, mensch ärger dich nicht, krocket oder sonstwas - und eben auch wow. was zum...hat das mit realitätsverlust zu tun? aber dann mal fix schnell rauchen anbringen als vergleich - uuuh da ist das natürlich erlaubt. im übrigen weiß jeder raucher wenn er halbwegs bei verstand ist, dass er süchtig ist. ich zb schon - aufgehört hab ich trotzdem. wer 4 stunden wow der wowed eben 4 stunden und? andere basteln 4 stunden an eisenbahen oder lesen 5 stunden ein buch - was sagt das über sucht aus? nichts! 

um es nochmal für dich verständlich zusammen zu fassen: ich bin KEIN por gamer - ich will aber auch nciht alles sofort ohne was zu tun - weil für mich dann das erreichte langweilig wird! - und trotz das ich nicht alles erreichen werde was die pros werden, gönne ich es ihnen - weil sie es, wie in anderen spielen auch die besten, einfach verdient haben!


----------



## MTGollum (20. Juni 2009)

Sehe ich genauso, gebe dir in allem Recht !!!

Gruss Gollum


----------



## rhababer (20. Juni 2009)

Ich muß zugeben, daß ich nicht alle Posts von dir durchgelesen hab und es war kein genereller Angriff an dich. Dir werfe ich weder vor, daß du an Realitätsverlust leidest noch daß du ein Progamer bist. Und du hast auch recht, daß man von vielen vielen Sachen abhängig werden kann. Magersucht, Sportsucht und so weiter und so fort. Ich behaupte lediglich, daß es für alles ein gesundes Maß gibt. Fußball weißt dir in dieser Hinsicht deine körperlichen Grenzen auf. Bei Mensch Ärgere dich nicht, weiß ich nicht soooo genau, ich glaub, da ist das Suchtpotential noch durch aus ausbaufähig.

WoW macht es einem halt leicht, abhängig zu werden. Google mal nach besorgten Eltern, nach Aussteigern, nach umdenkern und dergleichen. Nach psychologisch erstellten Gutachten, die sich wissenschaftlich damit beschäftigen. Der Sammeltrieb ist ein einfach anzusprechender Grundtrieb des Menschen. Genauso wie der Sexualltrieb (google mal nach Sex ^^). Mann muß sich nicht besonders anstrengen (körperlich mein ich jetzt), sondern nur Zeit mitbringen.

Nochmals, ich wollte dich nicht angreifen, sondern dir zeigen, daß dein Beispiel ein bisschen hinkt.

Achja, wenn du mir mal nen link über mensch-ärgere-dich-suchtis schicken kannst, wär cool. Interessiert mich auch

EDIT: Ich hab mir dein Profil mal angekuckt, du hast auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr viel Zeit in dieses Spiel investiert. Warum, wieso in welchem Zeitraum weiß ich nicht und geht mich auch nichts an. Nur mal drüber nachgedacht, solange die WOW server von Blizzard betrieben werden, kannst du weiterhin Spaß dran haben (den streite ich dir auch nicht ab, ich hatte auch viel Spaß in diesem Spiel). Sobald diese irgendwann offline gehen (da kann man nur oraklen, aber ich denke solange es leute gibt die zahlen werden diese server laufen, sagen wir also mal so 30 Jahre noch ) oder du das interesse daran verlierst, dann nimmst du nichts mit ! Ich mein gar nichts. Deine "Götter" (sehr überspitzt) haben sich verabschiedet und dir nix dagelassen, nur etwas Zeit gestohlen. Es bleibt einfach null !

Du kannst durchaus andere Beispiele bringen, aber auch diesen suchtpotential bergenden anderen Sachen stehe ich sehr skeptisch gegenüber. Ich glaube, bei Vielspielern die einfach nicht die nötige Konsequenz an den Tag legen um ernsthaft süchtig zu werden (ich rede nicht von den Casuals) kommt irgendwann der Tag, an dem sie erkennen, wieviel Zeit vergeudet wurde.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich versteh aber auch nicht, was ein Casualspieler mit T8+ will. Noch schneller durch die Instanzen hetzen als es ohnehin schon der Fall ist? Die Dailies in 15 Minuten schaffen anstatt in 17? Warum kann man die T-Sets nicht einfach den Raidern überlassen... das tut den Casualspielern auch nicht weh.



So dann werde ich dir das mal erlären:

Warum will ich T irgendwas?

- weil es da ist
- weil es besser ist als das was ich an hab (also tatsächlich einfacher farmen, Dailys, Frostschlund allein machen, alte Innis solo etc.)
- weil ich so das Gefühl habe meine Char weiterzuentwicklen, auch ohne Raids
- wei ich dann einfacher ins nächste große Add-on komme.
- um damit die Pros zu ärgern
- weil ja eventuell die neue 5er Innie bisschen schwerer sein wird
- weil ich es einfach will, einfach so.

und auch wenn es bisschen flapsig klingt, dass sind meine Gründe.

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, das auch nur einer davon dich überzteugen wird, das tut der Sache aber kein Abbruch.
Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

Es geht hier aber nicht um sucht oder nicht-sucht (gibts genug threads) sondern um den patch. Leider wird aber immer die Suchtkeule, Rl-Keule oder sonstwas herausgeholt. Selbst wenn man sagt man sei kein pro-gamer. aber genau das scheint hier viele aus dem konzept zu bringen. ein wenig-raider der den "pros" besseres equip gönnt?? das passt wohl nicht ins weltbild. aber ich weiß, dass mir selbst mir dem patch viel spaß geraubt wird. klar kann ich trotzdem meine t sachen aus den bossen prügeln - aber dadurch dass sie auch anders leicht zu erreichen sind schwindet einfach der erfolg, den man mit dem spiel erreichen kann. um mal ein ingame beispiel zu geben (was wohl zu weniger angriffen führt) - ist es als 80er der selbe spaß den endboss in scholo zu legen als damals mit 60? nein? warum? weil es eben damals eine herausforderung war und heute nicht.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - weil es da ist
> - weil es besser ist als das was ich an hab (also tatsächlich einfacher farmen, Dailys, Frostschlund allein machen, alte Innis solo etc.)
> - weil ich so das Gefühl habe meine Char weiterzuentwicklen, auch ohne Raids
> - wei ich dann einfacher ins nächste große Add-on komme.
> - weil ja eventuell die neue 5er Innie bisschen schwerer sein wird


Ging das bei BC mit den besseren Markensachen nicht? 



> - um damit die Pros zu ärgern


Ja... sehr tolles Argument. Und warum willst du das?



> - weil ich es einfach will, einfach so.


Genau so toll :>


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> So dann werde ich dir das mal erlären:
> 
> Warum will ich T irgendwas?
> 
> ...



weil es da ist - jooo weil die mounts da sind - blizzard gib sie mir - und epicseee aaaalle - und dann? langeweile
gäähn - wozu dann noch spielen - oh ja alte inis solo - woah toller herausforderung 
gefühlte weiterentwicklug - woah klingt ja echt als ob es eine tolle leistung war
einfacher ins nächste addon - klasse jooo das war bisher auch sooo schwierig
pros ärgern - suuuper, pöse pöse pros - gäähn (klingt nach neid)
neue 5er ini zu schwer - evtl mal daran gedacht dir dafür durch inis, raids equip zu besorgen - ach neee zu schwer 
weil ich es will... - will will will *auf boden wirft und mit fäusten hämmert*

so einen peinlichen post (sorry so kommt der rüber) hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet


----------



## rhababer (20. Juni 2009)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, die Masse kriegt, was die Masse will. Wenn sich ein Pro darüber aufregt ? ist doch Rille 98 % sind keine Pros. Wenn sich ein Normaler raider darüber aufregt ? Ist wurscht 80 % der leute gehen nicht (!) regelmäßig in ne Ini. Vllt ist die Raiderdichte in diesem Forum etwas dichter als den wirklichen Zahlen entspricht. Deswegen würde hier eine Umfrage keine repräsentativen Ergebnisse liefern. Aber, und das zeigen auch die möglichen Einführung einer montaltichen gebühr für einen bestimmten Diablo 3 mod, Blizzard ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen, die diese Jagd nach Items vereinfachen will, um mehr an die "nadel" zu locken. Deswegen casual .. 
es gibt kein mittel dagegen. Und wer hier sagt Wow wird totgepatched ist realitätsfern. WOW steht in seine vollen blüte und wenn blizzard diesen Spagaht weiter geht, dann wird es weiter wachsen und gedeihen ... 

Und die Pros werden immer mit besseren sachen rumlaufen, also warum dieses gejammere ? bevor eine wie ich mit diesem modes T 8,5 voll hat, habt ihr doch schon T10 ... und die ganzen reittiere für die erfolge (wo sind die amanibären ? ) .. und die titel .. wenn ich mitm schiff nach nordend fahre, dann will ich nicht vorher Kiljeaden killen müssen ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> so einen peinlichen post (sorry so kommt der rüber) hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet



der Post ist nicht peinlich sondern ehrlich.
Ich könnte dir jetzt auch irgendeinen Sülz hier hin schreiben, würde es dir dann besser gehen?

Und ich will haben bedeutet keineswegs ich muss haben.
Und warum ich will hab ich geschrieben.

Das die Gründe aus deiner und Lillyans sicht albern oder belanglos klingen liegt daran, das das Spiel albern und belanglos ist (das ist nicht mal negativ gemeint, genau das erwarte ich von einer ablenkenden Freizeitbeschäftigung)

Ich kann diese peinlichen Argumente so anführen, weil soetwas in einem bunten PC-Spiel ab 12 gar nicht wirklich peinlich sein kann.
Peinlich ist ein Begriff fürs RL.

Versuch ma einen Schritt zurückzutreten und guck dir das von weiter weg an.

Mounts, Epics, Erfolge etc. alles nett im Spiel aber mit Ausschalten des PC komplett und bedingungslos ohne jede Bedeutung.
Und deshalb will ich eben, aus Gründen die in ihrer Banalität dem Spiel angemssen sind.

Gefällt dir die Antwort besser ?


----------



## Thuzur (20. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe hier jetzt einige Beiträge durchgelesen.
Leider ist es wie so oft in Foren: Ist jemand nicht der gleichen Meinung werden gleich schwere Geschütze aufgefahren, persönlich beleidigt, etc.
Wo bleibt da die sachliche Diskussion? Wo die Vorschläge wie es besser gemacht werden kann!?

Blizzard will einen Massenmarkt bedienen. Dahin hat sich WoW entwickelt und so hat auch Blizzard sich aufgestellt. Sie haben reichlich investiert um den Rahm (das Geld) so lange abzuschöpfen, wie es funktioniert. Das ist wirtschaftlich völlig legitim. Natürlich muss es erlaubt sein, zu fragen ob das Spiel süchtig macht! es muss aber auch erlaubt sein zu fragen, ob WoW nicht deshalb verteufelt wird, weil viele Kritiker garnicht wissen worüber sie reden.

Eine so große Masse wie wir WoW-Spieler hat auch extrem viele unterschiedliche Ansprüche an das Spiel. Das ist verdammt schwierig unter einen Hut zu bringen.
Es macht also keinen Sinn sich nur darüber aufzuregen das ein Teil des Spiels - der einem persönlich sehr wichtig ist - verändert wird. Denn es gibt ja auch immer Änderungen die einem persönlich gefallen - einem anderen aber zur Weißglut treiben. Also bitte immer das Ganze im Auge behalten!
Die Kunst ist es doch ein Spiel zu konzipieren, das allen Spielern genug Spaß macht, um sie beid er Stange zu halten. Und das hat Blizzard bisher offenbar sehr gut hinbekommen.

Für die, denen es nicht gefällt gibt es ja mittlerweile reichlich Alternativen.

Ob jemand zu viel spielt, oder nicht haben nicht wir zu beurteilen, sondern das persönliche Umfeld aus Familie und Freundeskreis. Die können das werten und auch am ehesten beeinflussen!

Das war zwar jetzt klar am ursrünglichen Thema vorbei, aber das sind die meisten Beiträge hier ja ohnehin schon ;-)

Munter bleiben!


----------



## handzumgrus (20. Juni 2009)

Das Geheule wegen Equip ist sowas von kindisch, alle haben Angst dass sie dann nicht mehr rumposen können.
Es sollte um den gemeinsamen Spielspaß in Raids gehen und nicht darum, wer den längsten hat.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Trübt es denn deinen Spielspaß, wenn du kein T-irgendwas hast sondern Kram, den du dir mit den "normalen" Marken kaufen kannst?

Glaube mir, ich bin sehr sehr weit zurückgetreten. Ich bin sogar raus aus der egoistischen Sichtweise "Geil, ich kann T8 haben" gegangen und überlege mir, wir man in dem Spiel möglichst viele Spieler zufriedenstellen kann.  Ich selbst raide aus Zeitgründen nicht und könnte mich auch über das T8 freuen, aber die Freude wird getrübt, wenn ich mich "in die anderen" hinein versetze. Ich war in BC glücklich und die Raider auch... warum also alles über den Haufen werfen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Trübt es denn deinen Spielspaß, wenn du kein T-irgendwas hast sondern Kram, den du dir mit den "normalen" Marken kaufen kannst?
> 
> Glaube mir, ich bin sehr sehr weit zurückgetreten. Ich bin sogar raus aus der egoistischen Sichtweise "Geil, ich kann T8 haben" gegangen und überlege mir, wir man in dem Spiel möglichst viele Spieler zufriedenstellen kann.  Ich selbst raide aus Zeitgründen nicht und könnte mich auch über das T8 freuen, *aber die Freude wird getrübt, wenn ich mich "in die anderen" hinein versetze. *Ich war in BC glücklich und die Raider auch... warum also alles über den Haufen werfen?



Das ist doch ein spannender Satz. Warum wird deine Freude darüber getrübt? Weil du "einfacher" an die Sachen gekommen bist als der Raider?

Ist das Kriterium für den Erhalt von "T wasweißich" wirklich es schwere oder einfach zu bekommen? ist das nicht unsinnig in einem Spiel

Mein Kriterium wäre eher, wieviel Vergnügen hast du dabei gehabt um an das Item zu kommen.

Der Raider, der gerne raidet, davon gehe ich mal naiverweiweise aus, hatte vergnügen es sich zu erraiden, ich hatte Vergnügen es mit zu erfarmen, durch Innies zu holen, weiß der Teufel.

Beide haben wir das Kriterium "Spaß gehabt" erfüllt und damit jedes Item der Welt verdient!!!


----------



## Camô (20. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> gefühlte weiterentwicklug - woah klingt ja echt als ob es eine tolle leistung war



Alos sollte für dich mit Erreichen der Stufe 80 Schluss für Casuals bzw. Nicht-Raider sein? Wer scheisst eigentlich einem so was von derbe in den Kopf, dass du dich zu so einer Einstellung verleiten lässt?


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Trübt es denn deinen Spielspaß, wenn du kein T-irgendwas hast sondern Kram, den du dir mit den "normalen" Marken kaufen kannst



versteh zwar deine frage nich ganz und weis nich recht ob sie rhetorisch sein soll abber meinen spielspaß trübt es ungemein einfach weil ich weis ich kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher macht es mich auch sauer wenn wir gerade am ulduar 10er rumschrauben und in wenigen monaten sich jeder dreckige gimp (sry für den ausdruck abber ich meine ja keine genaue person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) besseres equip durch ne hero holen kann die man schon seit dezember "clear" hat


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> versteh zwar deine frage nich ganz und weis nich recht ob sie rhetorisch sein soll abber meinen spielspaß trübt es ungemein einfach weil ich weis ich kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke!!
Schönes Beispiel
Muss ich mehr sagen zu Spaß und warum spielt man dieses Spiel
Dieser Post fasst es doch wunderschön zusammen.

Du hast mein aufrichtiges Beileid!!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (20. Juni 2009)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> Das Geheule wegen Equip ist sowas von kindisch, alle haben Angst dass sie dann nicht mehr rumposen können.
> Es sollte um den gemeinsamen Spielspaß in Raids gehen und nicht darum, wer den längsten hat.




Ähm Augen auf.. es gibt sicher Leute die Raiden nur weil sie Epixgeil sind und sei es das es auf der Bank verschimmelt aber ein Großteil der "Raider" will den Boss liegen sehen ! Und es ist Fakt das man für neue schwere Bosse auch besseres Aussüstung braucht. Oder versuch mal mit T4 in Ulduar zu heilen.

An jene die schreien "Ihr möchtegernprogamer seid nur Itemgeil" Kleines Beispiel von mir persönlich, Ich passe des öfteren auf ImbahunteritemRoxxxerepixteil damit meine Stammgruppe als *GRUPPE* besseres Equipment bekommt damit *WIR* mehr Spaß beim Wipen /  Encounter legen / Sich im Ts lustig unterhalten haben

Mal gespannt wer als erstes Meinen Kommentar komplett falsch interpretiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handzumgrus (20. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ähm Augen auf.. es gibt sicher Leute die Raiden nur weil sie Epixgeil sind und sei es das es auf der Bank verschimmelt aber ein Großteil der "Raider" will den Boss liegen sehen ! Und es ist Fakt das man für neue schwere Bosse auch besseres Aussüstung braucht. Oder versuch mal mit T4 in Ulduar zu heilen.
> 
> An jene die schreien "Ihr möchtegernprogamer seid nur Itemgeil" Kleines Beispiel von mir persönlich, Ich passe des öfteren auf ImbahunteritemRoxxxerepixteil damit meine Stammgruppe als *GRUPPE* besseres Equipment bekommt damit *WIR* mehr Spaß beim Wipen /  Encounter legen / Sich im Ts lustig unterhalten haben
> 
> ...



ich meinte nicht leute wie dich, diese einstellung passt ja,
genauso seh ichs auch, aber bei vielen postern kommen worte wie gruppe und wir gar nicht vor,
da les ich nur - ich - ich - ich -


----------



## Schamikus (20. Juni 2009)

ICh möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten ABER Dieses Spiel ist ein SPiel bei dem man Spaß haben soll und wenn blizz etwas für die breite masse der kunden ändern dann find ich das acuh nicht so ok da magst du auch durchaus rechthaben dass es für die hardcore 20h am tag zocker mies wird, weil die hart für ein paar lächerliche pxel arbeiten die andere untalentierte "noobs" auch kriegen könn. Aber ist diese "ha ich hab 20x besseres equi als du also halts maul" geflame im handelschannel wirklich spaß am Spiel???
NEIN!!!! Wenn also alle auf den status kommen kann man sie zmd nicht mehr dissen mit so nem scheiß (anders gesagt wer sich auf lila pixel was einbildet is doof! Das is nciht real! vergesst euer rl nicht!!!)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein spannender Satz. Warum wird deine Freude darüber getrübt? Weil du "einfacher" an die Sachen gekommen bist als der Raider?
> 
> Ist das Kriterium für den Erhalt von "T wasweißich" wirklich es schwere oder einfach zu bekommen? ist das nicht unsinnig in einem Spiel
> 
> ...


Nein. Ich habe Freunde, die raiden und sie tun dies seit Anfang an. Sicherlich geht es dabei in erster Linie um den Spaß beim raiden, das gemeinsame spielen, die TS-Gespräche ett., ein netter Nebeneffekt ist es aber auch eine schöne und vielleicht nicht ganz gewöhnliche Ausrüstung zu besitzen und sich somit von der Masse abzuheben und da finde ich auch nichts schlimmes dabei. Keiner der Leute sagt, dass sie nicht mehr spielen, weil jemand das selbe Equipteil besitzt sie wie, aber wirklich viel Lust auf mehr macht der Patch im gesamten in seiner jetzigen Form nicht. 
Nehmen wir die Arena: Dort kann man gegen höchstens 5 Bosse kämpfen... läßt man jeden Bosskampf mal 15 Minuten lang sein (was denke ich recht hoch gegriffen ist) ist man durch den gesamten Raid in grob 1 1/2 Stunden durch. Und dann? Ulduar und Naxx abfarmen. Woohoo. Mag sein, dass ich mich in der Arena täusche und es noch eine tolle positive Überraschung wird, dann nehme ich das wieder zurück. Aber ich verstehe die Leute die zum raiden spielen voll und ganz, wenn sie von den Patchnotes enttäuscht sind und das auf ganzer Linie.


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

jaja wow ist nur ein spiel - kein rl - suchti - blubb blubb ....

fussball ist auch nur ein spiel - erfolge sind nicht fürs "normale" leben brauchbar - die tore sind auch nach einer woche vergessen..... wem nichts einfällt, der holt die rl keule raus

und ja, es trübt den spielspaß wenn ich bosse, t-sachen etc nachgeworfen bekomme - gerade epix für lau ist wohl reine itemgeilheit

warum sollte auch für 80 schluss sein, wenn sie nicht t8 oder sonstwas nachgeworfen bekommen? dann verbessert man sich eben langsam. so ist das nunmal in einem spiel - ob solo pc spiel oder meintetwegen auch boule oder sonstwas.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (20. Juni 2009)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> ich meinte nicht leute wie dich, diese einstellung passt ja,
> genauso seh ichs auch, aber bei vielen postern kommen worte wie gruppe und wir gar nicht vor,
> da les ich nur - ich - ich - ich -




Kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider denken viel zuwenige so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> Das Geheule wegen Equip ist sowas von kindisch, alle haben Angst dass sie dann nicht mehr rumposen können.
> Es sollte um den gemeinsamen Spielspaß in Raids gehen und nicht darum, wer den längsten hat.



ähm vielraider jammern wohl nicht nach epix - es sind wohl eher die neider, welche dann mit den gekauften sachen irgendwo rumstehen. 08/15 raider stehen nicht irgendwo rum - sondern sind am raiden oder farmen für den raid. 

davon ab kann bei den schwierigkeitsgraten JEDER ein adequates equip erreichen


----------



## karull (20. Juni 2009)

Mensch... lasst es halt mal auf euch zukommen,vielleicht wirds gar nicht so schlimm wie  es 40 Seiten Thread befürchten.


****Ironieon***

Wenn wirklich soviele mit WoW aufhören würden wegen dem Patch,wären viele Server bald richtig leer.

***Ironieoff*** und wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (20. Juni 2009)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> versteh zwar deine frage nich ganz und weis nich recht ob sie rhetorisch sein soll abber meinen spielspaß trübt es ungemein einfach weil ich weis ich kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und was ist mit den Leuten, die aus zeitlichen/ privaten oder beruflichen Gründen keine Zeit haben, ihr Können regelmäßig in Raids unter Beweis zu stellen? Natürlich ist WoW ein extrem zeitintensives Spiel. Aber ich investiere ja auch meine Zeit in das Abfarmen der heroischen Instanzen. Dadurch, dass WoW doch inzwischen viel zu leicht sein soll, ist es doch genauso, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr löblich, wenn ich mir immer und immer wieder die Strapazen einer Randomhero antue, als wenn ich Woche für Woche brainafk raide.
Zu deiner Aussage bzgl. der dreckigen Gimps gibts nichts hinzuzufügen und ich denke mir meinen Teil. Normalerweise reagiere ich entsprechend grob vulgär darauf, da man bei einem Vollpfosten wie dir eh nur auf Granit beisst.

... ups ... schon wieder ...


----------



## Exsus (20. Juni 2009)

Die WoW-Entwicklung hat für mich schon sehr lange die falsche Richtung eingeschlagen. Immer mehr Grind. Ruf sammeln, manchmal noch Zutaten für den Beruf, nebenbei etwas Gold. Das Spiel ist schon lange imho, seelenlos. Wo bleibt der Kampf, Allianz gegen Horde, weswegen ich mich damals entschieden habe das Spiel zu kaufen und es bis zu BC zu spielen? Mir gehts nicht mal um das vereinfachen des Kontents. DA sind schon ganz wo anders eklatante Mängel.

Ich würde gerne wieder WoW spielen. 
Ich mag den Stil. Ich mag vor allem den Spielwitz. Die Freiheit mit den Mods und dem UI. Und vor allem die Atmosphere in Azeroth. Ich habe WoW regelrecht geliebt, bis Level 60. 

Und ich bleibe dabei: Das könnte wieder so werden, wenn man sich für eine andere Entwicklung entscheiden würde.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein. Ich habe Freunde, die raiden und sie tun dies seit Anfang an. Sicherlich geht es dabei in erster Linie um den Spaß beim raiden, das gemeinsame spielen, die TS-Gespräche ett., *ein netter Nebeneffekt ist es aber auch eine schöne und vielleicht nicht ganz gewöhnliche Ausrüstung zu besitzen und sich somit von der Masse abzuheben* und da finde ich auch nichts schlimmes dabei. Keiner der Leute sagt, dass sie nicht mehr spielen, weil jemand das selbe Equipteil besitzt sie wie, aber wirklich viel Lust auf mehr macht der Patch im gesamten in seiner jetzigen Form nicht.



Das hast du schön formuliert. Ich denke da sind wir beim Kern angelangt.

Ich kann nachvollzeihen das dir/euch das so geht.
Das von mir fett hervorgehobene ist allerdings eine Einstellung die mir zu 100% abgeht.
Mit persönlich (und das ist extra subjektiv gehalten) ist vermutlich nichts auf der Welt egaler, als welche Sachen Andere anhaben oder woher sie sind.
(meisten erkenn ich das noch nicht mal, sehr zum Amüsement meiner Stammgruppe)
Daher auch mein Unvermögen, die Aufregung nachzuvollziehen

Wenn das von dir Geschilderte tasächlich einen Teil der eigenen Spielbefriedigung darstellt, dann ist es in der Tat logisch, dass man den 3.2er nicht mag.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2009)

Da ich Twinker bin freu ich mich sehr auf den nächsten Patch.. ich frag mich was ihr alle habt???
JA ich habe noch zu Classic-Zeiten gespielt (2 Jahre nach relaese oder wie man des schreibt^^)
Ich seh nicht ein warum alle denken dass  es ein Kinderspiel wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regulan (20. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> 
> ...



ich stimme dir dazu und das zu 100 %


----------



## EisblockError (20. Juni 2009)

Also was mich neben diesem Emblemen am meisten stört ist das Fliegen ab lv 60.

Ich finde damit wird eher viel mehrübersprugen.

Allerdings die Philosophie "Free Epix für alle" behagt mri auchnicht.

Ich hab nix dagegen dass jetzt jeder Lila tragen kann, nur halt nciht genau die Sachen, die ich mir hart erarbeitet habe.

Jeztt kann man zB nichtmehr sehen wie gut einer ist und ob er schon in ulduar war wenn er Markenequib hat.


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das hast du schön formuliert. Ich denke da sind wir beim Kern angelangt.
> 
> Ich kann nachvollzeihen das dir/euch das so geht.
> Das von mir fett hervorgehobene ist allerdings eine Einstellung die mir zu 100% abgeht.
> ...



Wenn dir das sooo egal wäre, warum gönnst du dann nicht denen die ingame mehr erarbeiten als du, den erfolg etwas besonderes zu haben? Warum dann lieber gleichmacherei? Ist es so schwer auch mal leistung in etwas anzuerkennen und denjenigen etwas zu gönnen? Und so unvermögend die Gegenargumentation nachzuvollziehend bist du auch nicht (von wegen pros ärgern etc). Also, wenn dir das alles sooo egal ist, dann kannst du dir auch so einen mist wie "eigene Selbstbefriedigung" sparen. Jemand der nur Kreisliga spielt bekommt eben auch nur den Kreispokal und keine Weltprämie - das ist einfach ein frage der fairness und der anerkennung von "leistung". Jaja - jetzt kommt wieder "wow" ist nur ein spiel blahblah


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das hast du schön formuliert. Ich denke da sind wir beim Kern angelangt.
> 
> Ich kann nachvollzeihen das dir/euch das so geht.
> Das von mir fett hervorgehobene ist allerdings eine Einstellung die mir zu 100% abgeht.
> ...


Eben... hast du in BC die T-Sets wirklich vermißt?

Sicherlich, wenn man sie nun so kriegen kann nimmt man sie und sagt nicht "Ne, hab ich nicht verdient". Das geht mir auch nicht anders. Aber ich denke, dass die Community im gesamten mit der BC-Variante der Lootverteilung glücklicher war.

"Ich kann nachvollzeihen das dir/euch das so geht."
Das einzige worüber ich mich wirklich gefreut habe war mein Schild aus ZA und auch nur, weil da so hübsche Flammen dran waren und das so gut zu meiner Schami gepaßt hat... damit hat es sich auch schon mit meinem Itemstolz. Aber ich denke halt mal nicht nur an mich sondern ein paar Schritte weiter.


----------



## Genomchen (20. Juni 2009)

Also ganz klar auch ein volles /sign von mir.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich da schon. Warum muss man, wenn man besser ist eine Belohnung erhalten? Das ist doch nur ein Game. Das is doch genau das Prinzip von Blizzard. Das Game ist so aufgebaut, dass man immerwieder was neues erhält. Schaffst du die Quest, erhältst du wieder was besseres, skillst du den nächsten Punkt kommt wieder ein besserer Trank, etc. und so hält sich Blizz unter anderem die Leute an der Stange (was nebenbei bei manch anderen Games auch so ist). Ein solch ausgeklügeltes "Belohnungssystem" kenn ich aus keinem anderem Game. Von daher denkt doch mal etwas neutraler darüber und vergleicht das mit anderen Games. In anderen Games beherrscht du dein Ding und bist einfach nur auf Platz eins, das ist Belohnung genug dort. Deshalb find ich sollte man bei Themen wie Marken für Casuals, besseres Equip für jedermann die Sache mal aus nem anderen Blickwinkel sehen. Und zwar, dass es scheissegal ist. Damals is ab der Insel von QuealDanas auch jeder in t6 like Equip rumgelaufen. Na und? die meisten sind trotzdem nicht über den ersten Boss SW gekommen, geschweige denn Illidan, oder Archimond.
Also ich finde Blizz schlägt ganz klar den falschen Weg in ihrer Art ein. Aber man muss die Dinge nicht immer gleich verurteilen, sondern die Dinge sehen wie sie sind. Blizz ist ein mit Gewinnmaximierung orientiertes Unternehmen und die werden immer den Weg einschlagen, noch mehr Kunden dazuzugewinnen. Da zieht man entweder mit, oder man verläßt das Spiel. Leider merkt Blizz nicht, oder es ist ihnen Wurst (was ich eher glaub), dass sie so irgendwie immermehr kaputt machen, als eben zu patchen.

edith
Also was ich oben sagen will eigt ist ganz simpel: Braucht ihr eine Belohnung oder einen Status, damit ihr Spass am Spiel habt? Oder reicht es euch nicht aus, zu wissen, dass ihr gut seid? Soll keine provozierende Frage sein, sondern eher zum Nachdenken anregen^^


----------



## NarYethz (20. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> [...] Die stimmung war nicht schlecht, kaum einer regte sich auf[...]


hm naja ich muss sagen, es haben sich trotz allem viele aufgeregt.. mir persönlich is es nie passiert, dass mir langweilig wurde, da ich sowohl arena gemacht hab (wenn auch nur mittelmäßig) als auch raiden..
trotzdem hab ich viele beschwerden von leuten gehört, die nur am raiden waren, von wegen, dass bt zu einfach wäre und dass doch endlich eine frische instanz eingeführt werden soll.. die waren zwar später mit sw bedient, saßen aber gute weile auf dem trockenen und haben bereits ihren twink mit t6 full dastehen gehabt..

ansonsten find ich den text recht zutrefflich, andererseits sind die marken ja nur durch die 3 quests zu bekommen, sprich, du kannst 3marken pro tag bekommen.. wenn du nun ein item für 40-60marken willst, brauchst trotz allem 10-20 tage und das finde ich noch im rahmen des gerechten, denn wenn du von irgend einer gilde als random mitgenommen wirst, und 1 epic abgreifst, brauchste nich so lang.. (korrigiere mich, wenn ich was falsch verstanden habe)
ich finds durchaus okay, wenn es das ein oder andere item für casuals gibt, aber ich hoffe sie belassen es bei waffen und vllt einer hose oder so.. wie bei den insel-markenitems ab sw-zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


des weiteren muss man sagen, dass leute, die ihre klasse und andere klassen gut kennen, doch einen klaren vorteil haben und allein schon deswegen mind. 2k dps mehr fahren müssen als casuals, die durch glück und zuneigung blizzards an gleichwertige gegenstände kommen. auch glaub ich, dass man in zeiten des acc-sells nich mehr aufs equip schauen kann^^
trotz allem hast du ein paar wirklich gute punkte und ich denke, ich hab hier gerade nur eine kleine ergänzung beigetragen ^-^
ab ins wowforum damit, danke ^^


----------



## Anazazi (20. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die "Vorläufigen" Änderungen an den Marken kritisch.
Es ist eine gute Idee für die Spieler die wenig spielen, aber man sollte sich doch irgendwo bei dem Spiel sein T-Set verdienen müssen.

Persönlich finde ich eigentlich das man wenn es so kommt dann die Preise auch anpassen müsste, schließlich ist das t8 im Augenblick noch einigermaßen Besonders.
Aber wenn wir schon darauf rumreiten das die T-Sets dann zu einfach zu erreichen sind sollten wir uns fragen ob wir nicht alle irgendwo aus Archavons Kammer unsere T-Setteile haben oder ob wir nicht auch schon von unseren Marken ein T-Teil geholt haben.

Ich sage einfach mal abwarten nen Bier trinken und Blizzard erstmal noch mal überlegen lassen ob es wirklich so sinnvoll ist.

MFG Anazazi


----------



## Quintusrex (20. Juni 2009)

Nur mal so, die Naps, die mit ihren "Äpixxs" vor der Bank stehen, sind für mich keine Progamer.

Die richtigen Pros wird neue Markensystem wenig kümmern, die gehen in die nächste Raidinstanz und versuchen die zu clearen. Fur solche Leute ist der Weg das Ziel und nicht irgend ein sch*** lila Teil.

Dumm wird das neue System eh nur random Raider wie mich. Ich kann eigendlich nur hoffen, der Leute, die sich die Mühe machen, nen Raid random auf die Beine stellen, dann mehr auf die Items achten, die es nur in den Raidinis gibt. Die DPS Abfrage ist eh ein Witz, da kann jeder behaupten,was er will. Sehen was er wirklich bringt, wird man eh erst bei den Bossen und ich hab schon genügend Imbatypen gesehn,die angeblich 4k machen die bei Flicky dann satte 800 DPS raushauen.

wenn jemand 10 80er haben will, dann soll er es tun.
wenn jemand seinen Spass beim raiden findet, dann soll er es tun.
wenn jemand am liebsten Heroinis macht, dann soll er es tun.

nur wer meint, er muss weil er jeden Monat 13.- € bezahlt, von Blizz alles auf einmal bekomen, der irrt.

Die Aussage "ich hab jetzt x Epics vom Händler, war aber noch nie raiden, ich muss jetzt aber auch nach Uluar mitgenommen werden" ist egoistisch. Solche Leute nehmen den anderen 9 oder 24 Spielern den Spass, den die in ihrer Freizeit haben wollen.

Mir wäre als Raidleiter jemand mit T7 und ein paar Naxx 25 Teilen hundert mal lieber, als jemand, der mit mit 2 T8 und den restlichen kaufbaren Teilen ankommt. 

Das hat nicht mit Neid oder Gier zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass ich beim ersten davon ausgehen kann, dass er zumindest schomal nen Raid mitgemacht hat.


----------



## Camô (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein. Ich habe Freunde, die raiden und sie tun dies seit Anfang an. Sicherlich geht es dabei in erster Linie um den Spaß beim raiden, das gemeinsame spielen, die TS-Gespräche ett., ein netter Nebeneffekt ist es aber auch eine schöne und vielleicht nicht ganz gewöhnliche Ausrüstung zu besitzen und sich somit von der Masse abzuheben und da finde ich auch nichts schlimmes dabei. Keiner der Leute sagt, dass sie nicht mehr spielen, weil jemand das selbe Equipteil besitzt sie wie, aber wirklich viel Lust auf mehr macht der Patch im gesamten in seiner jetzigen Form nicht.
> Nehmen wir die Arena: Dort kann man gegen höchstens 5 Bosse kämpfen... läßt man jeden Bosskampf mal 15 Minuten lang sein (was denke ich recht hoch gegriffen ist) ist man durch den gesamten Raid in grob 1 1/2 Stunden durch. Und dann? Ulduar und Naxx abfarmen. Woohoo. Mag sein, dass ich mich in der Arena täusche und es noch eine tolle positive Überraschung wird, dann nehme ich das wieder zurück. Aber ich verstehe die Leute die zum raiden spielen voll und ganz, wenn sie von den Patchnotes enttäuscht sind und das auf ganzer Linie.


Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass das Lückenfüller von Blizzard sind. Ähnlich der Einführung des Erfolgssystems kurz vorm Woltk-Release. Denn das Hauptgericht wird erst mit 3.3 (oder 3.4?) serviert, in Form vom Kampf gegen Arthas. Und bei diesem Kampf bin ich felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass Blizzard sich was richtig Gutes in puncto Kampf, Storyline und Schwierigkeitsgrad einfallen lässt.
Also warum sollten sie schon jetzt, in einem quasi inhaltslosen Contentpatch, ihr gesamtes Pulver verschießen? Natürlich, genau wie 11 Millionen andere Spieler weltweit, zahle auch ich meine monatlichen Gebühren, und will verdammt nochmal was dafür geboten bekommen. Allerdings stimmt Preis/ Leistung schon lange nicht mehr bei WoW, Blizzard daraus einen Vorwurf machen kann man aber nicht.
Für 3 Monate WoW bekommt ein PC-Spieler bereits ein Anno 1404 und ist für ca. 100 Stunden vollends bedient. Und jetzt überleg dir mal, wieviel Leerlauf in WoW steckt? Und trotzdem kommt man auf die gleiche Spielzeit. Eignetlich eine Frechheit, oder? Nein, sage ich. Natürlich sind die gesammelten Ersteindrücke eines neuen Gothic-Teils überwältigend, der namenlose Held allerdings ein von mir interaktiv gesteuerter Zombie. 
Ich habe unglaublich viel Ehrgeiz und Arbeit - ja, Arbeit in meinen Main gesteckt, 2 1/2 Jahre lang ohne nennenswerte Pause. Denn nicht immer war es Friede, Freude Eierkuchen, wenn ich mit ihm online war.
Aber versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich habe während des Spielens keine Nachtelfenohren aufgesetzt und gebe in Bewerbungen "Elfisch" als Fremdsprache an, aber auf irgendeine verdammte Art und Weise habe ich meinen Druiden entwickelt, geformt und benannt. Durch die Interaktion mit echten Menschen am anderen Ende der Leitung, lernen mich diese Leute durch meine Spielfigur kennen so wie ich bin. Ich verstelle mich nicht.

Sorry fürs OT, aber Fakt ist doch: Blizzard hat es auf eine subtile Art und Weise geschafft, uns jahrelang zu fesseln. Ein unausgereifter Contentpatch, der, und das vergessen hier viele User, noch nicht einmal ansatzweise final ist, wird mich nicht aus der Bahn werfen. Und die Flamer am Wenigsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> Wenn dir das sooo egal wäre, warum gönnst du dann nicht denen die ingame mehr *erarbeiten* als du, den erfolg etwas besonderes zu haben? Warum dann lieber gleichmacherei? Ist es so schwer auch mal leistung in etwas anzuerkennen und denjenigen etwas zu gönnen? Und so unvermögend die Gegenargumentation nachzuvollziehend bist du auch nicht (von wegen pros ärgern etc). Also, wenn dir das alles sooo egal ist, dann kannst du dir auch so einen mist wie "eigene Selbstbefriedigung" sparen. Jemand der nur Kreisliga spielt bekommt eben auch nur den Kreispokal und keine Weltprämie - das ist einfach ein frage der fairness und der anerkennung von *"leistung"*.



Dazu zitier ich mich einfach mal selber (muss ja nich alles nochmal schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ach ja noch mal zu den Bergiffen " Leistung" "sich etwas verdienen" "(hart) erabeiten" und ähnlich idotische Formulierungen die hier verwendet werden.
> 
> Allen die die ernsthaft glauben, das irgendetwas von dem oben genannten etwas mit WoW zu tun haben könnte würde ich doch mal bitte, einer Alternpflegerin bei einer Doppelschicht über die Schulter zu sehen, oder einen Feuerwehrmann oder einer alleinerziehnden Mutter die sich mit drei Putzjobs über Wasser hält.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sicherlich, wenn man sie nun so kriegen kann nimmt man sie und sagt nicht "Ne, hab ich nicht verdient". Das geht mir auch nicht anders. Aber ich denke, dass die Community im gesamten mit der BC-Variante der Lootverteilung glücklicher war.



Siehst du da hast du mein Argument Nummer 1 aus meiner Aufzählung von vorhin

- weil es da ist.

- und zum Punkt mit dem verdienen kann ich mich nur wiederholen. Jeder der beim Erwerb eine Items Spaß und Vergnügen gehabt hat hat es sich auch "verdient"


----------



## Jay316 (20. Juni 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Nur mal so, die Naps, die mit ihren "Äpixxs" vor der Bank stehen, sind für mich keine Progamer.
> 
> Die richtigen Pros wird neue Markensystem wenig kümmern, die gehen in die nächste Raidinstanz und versuchen die zu clearen. Fur solche Leute ist der Weg das Ziel und nicht irgend ein sch*** lila Teil.




Die fullquote spare ich mir mal aber, ich habe hier kaum eine Aussage gelesen die den Nagel so sehr auf den Kopp trifft wie Deine. Schade das es nur so wenig Leute gibt die das echt kapieren. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Die richtigen Pros wird neue Markensystem wenig kümmern, die gehen in die nächste Raidinstanz und versuchen die zu clearen. Fur solche Leute ist der Weg das Ziel und nicht irgend ein sch*** lila Teil.



Dieser Satz trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf!!!



Quintusrex schrieb:


> Mir wäre als Raidleiter jemand mit T7 und ein paar Naxx 25 Teilen hundert mal lieber, als jemand, der mit mit 2 T8 und den restlichen kaufbaren Teilen ankommt.
> 
> Das hat nicht mit Neid oder Gier zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass ich beim ersten davon ausgehen kann, dass er zumindest schomal nen Raid mitgemacht hat.



Und auch da hast du recht.

Ephraim Kishon sagte mal: "Wenn man Scheisse in ein Museum kippt bleibt es immer noch Scheisse."

Übertragen auf WoW heisst das ein schlechter Spieler in einem guten Outfit ist immer noch ein schlechter Spieler.
Insofern ist dein Ansinnen völlig berechtigt. Ihr Random Raider müste halt nun nur etwas länger gucken (Erfolge etc) um zu erkennen, wen ihr mitnehmen wollt.


----------



## Oszilgath (20. Juni 2009)

Ich kann diesem Beitrag zu 100% zustimmen.
Das Spiel wird von Patch zu Patch lächerlicher und schlechter.
Ändern lässt es sich wohl nicht mehr, aber dafür ist es ein Spiel.
Wenn Blizzard meint die Regeln ändern zu müssen, dann verliere ich halt meinen Spaß am Spiel.
Und ein Spiel das mir keinen Spaß macht spiele ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Jay316 (20. Juni 2009)

Das schöne an dem ganzen "ich spiele nicht mehr wenn das und das kommt" ist ja, das man selbst mit dem vierten Addon 90% der jetzigen Spieler immer noch sehen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war vom Wechsel von Classic nach BC so, von BC nach Wotlk so, und wird auch so lange anhalten bis Blizz die Server ausknippst !


----------



## Membaris (20. Juni 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Das schöne an dem ganzen "ich spiele nicht mehr wenn das und das kommt" ist ja, das man selbst mit dem vierten Addon 90% der jetzigen Spieler immer noch sehen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Da hat er recht. Es bringt eh nix mehr drüber zu meckern. Hinnehmen oder sein lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

@ohrensammler joooo da ist sie wieder die rl keule! suuper argument. dabei hatte ich extra geschrieben "ingame erarbeiten" - meine fresse, wenn du dich an begriffen, wie "erarbeiten", "leistung" etc so hochziehst dann ersetz sie meinetwegen mit erspielen, spielleistung. das ist keine argumentation das ist kleinkarriert. beim fussballspielen gewinne ist auch keine leistung im gegensatz zur arbeit einer krankenschwester im doppeldienst oder sonstwas. etwas beim sport erarbeiten, bei anderen spielen, hobbies etc erarbeiten ist genauso wenig eine vergleichbare leistung wie im berufsleben, trotzdem werden diese begriffe benutzt. da dann ein blödes rl pseudo-argument rauszuziehen ist sowohl durchschaubar in der schlichtheit als auch einfach falsch.
aber was solls - jetzt kommt die "ist nur ein spiel - rl versager - suchtie" argumentation


----------



## Jay316 (20. Juni 2009)

Ach und nochwas, die meissten die sich zur Zeit als Pro bezeichnen und immer über den Abstieg von WoW goes casual heulen, sind eh keine oder nur möchtegern. Das kann man daran erkennen, wie ich schon einige Seiten vorher geschrieben habe, entweder Ulduar HC immer noch nicht clear haben, geschweige denn einen der vielen möglichen Hardmodes. So what? Erst innerhalb weniger Zeit clearen, dann Hardmodes, und dann nach abfarmen Rest equippen etc. vielleicht mal an Blizz zweifeln.

Bestes Beispiel auf meinem Server "Antonidas" die Serverfirst Gilde seit Jahren ist die Allygilde Nero. Die clearen seit Molten Core alles Server first. Ich habe bis heute nicht einen einzigen von denen heulen hören wie leicht doch alles geworden ist etc. Und das obwohl die bis Dato jeden Hardmode, Titel etc. haben was man so bekommen kann. Und nein ich bin kein Fanboy aber wenn einer Grund zu heulen hätte dann Leute wie sie und nicht irgendein 0815 ich stehe seit Wochen vor Yog Saron, aber es gibt keinen vernünftigen guide bisher Spieler!!!


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

tja da verwechselst du aber was - für mich als non-pro wirds langweiliger, einfacher, weniger herausfordernd - nicht für die sog pros. die normalo raider sind im endeffekt die verlierer (jedenfalls die, welche sich gern mit anderen etwas zusammen erspielen). was soll noch raiden - sich anstrengen - wenn blizzard es zu einfach macht??


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> @ohrensammler joooo da ist sie wieder die rl keule! suuper argument. dabei hatte ich extra geschrieben "ingame erarbeiten" - meine fresse, wenn du dich an begriffen, wie "erarbeiten", "leistung" etc so hochziehst dann ersetz sie meinetwegen mit erspielen, spielleistung. das ist keine argumentation das ist kleinkarriert. beim fussballspielen gewinne ist auch keine leistung im gegensatz zur arbeit einer krankenschwester im doppeldienst oder sonstwas. etwas beim sport erarbeiten, bei anderen spielen, hobbies etc erarbeiten ist genauso wenig eine vergleichbare leistung wie im berufsleben, trotzdem werden diese begriffe benutzt. da dann ein blödes rl pseudo-argument rauszuziehen ist sowohl durchschaubar in der schlichtheit als auch einfach falsch.
> aber was solls - jetzt kommt die "ist nur ein spiel - rl versager - suchtie" argumentation



Nun RL-Versager würde ich dich nie nennen, ich kenn dich ja gar nicht.
Und ob du ein Suchti bist weiss ich auch nicht und selbst wenn...

Aber das mit dem nur ein Spiel bleibt halt, auch wenn es dir als Argument nicht passt. (Wird seine Gründe haben)

Allerdings kann man es natürlich etwas differenzieren.

Zuersteinmal ist es FÜR MICH nur ein Spiel. Deshlalb fehlt mir auch die nötige Einsicht, ein Spiel nicht mehr spaßig zu finden nur weil einandere leicher an Spielinhalte kommen als man selber.

Mir ist sehr wohl klar, dass es für einige inzwischen weit mehr als ein Spiel ist.
Udn da wird mir die Aufregung dann auch wieder verständlich.
Aber Mitleid gibts keins.


Zu dem Begriff erarbeiten.
Du hast es nicht verstanden.
Auch wenn du Ingame erarbeiten draus machst. Das Wort "Arbeit" steckt da immer noch drin.
Und es ist eben KEINE Wortklauberei. 
Wenn jemand solche, in ihrer Bedeutung ja besetzten Worte, in Zusammenhang mit einem Spiel verwendet, zeigt es eben eine andere Einstellug zu dem Spiel als wenn jemand das nicht tut.
Die Einstellung derer die das tun, finde ich persönlich eher merkwürdig.
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, Du darfst natürlich eine andere haben.


----------



## Hangatyr (20. Juni 2009)

Tja alles diskutiert über Items, Marken und Epics und ob man diese "verdient" wenn man nur wenig Zeitaufwand bringt um sich in diesem Spiel zu profilieren.

Ja klar gehts nur ums Verdienen, Blizzard möchte und muss Geld verdienen, also muss der Spieler (Abonnent) belohnt werden, mit Items, Gold oder Titeln, denn nur so kann man sich die Spieler bei Laune halten. 90% aller Onlinegamer spielen, weil sie die Zweitindentität brauchen um abzuspannen und oder persönliche Sorgen zu vergessen. Jeder möchte erfolgreich sein, egal ob "Hans Dauerzocker" oder "Liesl Gelegentlich".

Die Progamer haben alle Chancen sich gewisse Topitems zu sichern, bis der nächste Casualpatch kommt (schwarzer Proto z.B.). Wer das verpasst wartet einfach auf Patches die die Bedürfnisse auch weniger erfolgreicher Spieler erfüllen, denn das warten kostet Zeit und auch den Abonenten monatliche Gebühren.

Alles basiert auf Mathematik und der Grundlegenden Psyche des Menschen. Commerz ist die Geissel der Menschheit durch die Gier des Menschen selbst geschaffen. Ein Teufelskreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long


----------



## Jay316 (20. Juni 2009)

Abeille, erinnerst Du Dich an die Einführung von Sunwell? Wieviele Randomraids hatten da Brutalus down? Ich kenne einen einzigen Serverweit. Und das obwohl man richtig gutes Gear für HC-Marken bekommen hat. Erinner Dich mal bitte an das geheule der Leute warum man denn noch raiden solle wenn man so "imba" gear für Marken bekommt. Trotzalledem, hat es kaum ein Randomraid vor dem totnerf zum Ende von BC geschafft. Das sagt uns wiederum: abwarten ich denke ein Unternehmen wie Blizz wird schon wissen was es macht ;-)


----------



## Ahothep (20. Juni 2009)

Alle regen sich auf, drohen mit Kündigung und 100% von euch spielen trotzdem weiter ^^


----------



## Kobe_sucks (20. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nach 3.1 ein Monat nochmal gespielt und seitdem ist der Acc dicht und bei allen anderen die ich in WoW kenne, ist es genau das selbe. Wer spielt denn diesen Casualrotz noch? 

Nur die totalen Kiddies, die auf dem niveau eines 2-jährigen spielen, haben noch Spaß an diesen Schrott.


----------



## Jay316 (20. Juni 2009)

Deiner "nennen wir sie mal" qualifizierten Aussage nach zu beurteilen, musst Du es ja ganz genau wissen......


----------



## ikarus275 (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Ich hab nach 3.1 ein Monat nochmal gespielt und seitdem ist der Acc dicht und bei allen anderen die ich in WoW kenne, ist es genau das selbe. Wer spielt denn diesen Casualrotz noch?


Puh.. ein paar Millionen wahrscheinlich. Achso, und du und AAALLLLLEEE die du kennst aber nicht mehr. Ich hoffe Blizzard wird das finanziell durchstehen. 
Wird hart.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Ich hab nach 3.1 ein Monat nochmal gespielt und seitdem ist der Acc dicht und bei allen anderen die ich in WoW kenne, ist es genau das selbe. Wer spielt denn diesen Casualrotz noch?
> 
> Nur die totalen Kiddies, die auf dem niveau eines 2-jährigen spielen, haben noch Spaß an diesen Schrott.




Ich dachte schon du bist heute den ganzen Tag mit Mutti auf dem Spielplatz, Sandkuchen backen.
Wilkommen zurück!


----------



## Naho (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Ich hab nach 3.1 ein Monat nochmal gespielt und seitdem ist der Acc dicht und bei allen anderen die ich in WoW kenne, ist es genau das selbe. Wer spielt denn diesen *Casualrotz* noch?
> 
> Nur die totalen Kiddies, die auf dem niveau eines 2-jährigen spielen, haben noch Spaß an diesen Schrott.


du warst natürlich der totale Pro. Hast zu Classic zeiten Naxx Clear gehabt, zu BC zeiten SWP pre 3.0 und zu Wotlk zeiten Obsi  3+d nach 1 woche...


----------



## Jay316 (20. Juni 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> du warst natürlich der totale Pro. Hast zu Classic zeiten Naxx Clear gehabt, zu BC zeiten SWP pre 3.0 und zu Wotlk zeiten Obsi  3+d nach 1 woche...



Klar, er hat Sartharion + three drakes mit level 71 im Tier 4 gelegt. Und zwar solo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (20. Juni 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Klar, er hat Sartharion + three drakes mit level 71 im Tier 4 gelegt. Und zwar solo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaub ich auch ^^


----------



## Furzsack21 (20. Juni 2009)

wenn blizz das neue markensystem einführt, dann solln sie wenigstens die t-sets von den händlern entfernen... sonst ist es totaler bullsh*t, und dann wohl auch das ende meiner WoW karriere

was bringt mir das, wenn ich ich die zeit investiere zu raiden um an meine items zu kommen, wenn blizz sie nach 2 monaten an jeden verschenkt... das sehe ich nicht ein


----------



## Taegan (20. Juni 2009)

Aber meint ihr Blizzard wird daran was ändern? ist ja nur gut wenn leute wütend werden, sie müssen aufmerksamer werden, aber mich wudnert es ehrlich gesagt immer wieder das sie solche schritte unternehmen, es sollte ihnen doch selbst auffallen was mit dem Speil passiert...

@Vorposer: An alle t-sets kommt man weiterhin nicht ran, nur an 2 teile, das kann man verkraften


----------



## Shido19 (20. Juni 2009)

Furzsack21 schrieb:


> wenn blizz das neue markensystem einführt, dann solln sie wenigstens die t-sets von den händlern entfernen... sonst ist es totaler bullsh*t, und dann wohl auch das ende meiner WoW karriere
> 
> was bringt mir das, wenn ich ich die zeit investiere zu raiden um an meine items zu kommen, wenn blizz sie nach 2 monaten an jeden verschenkt... das sehe ich nicht ein



alleine schon das du das wow zocken als karriere ansiehst ist meiner meinung nach schon krank,
und jaja, aufhören, is klar, du wirst eh zurückkommen. tu nicht so als ob du einfach so aufhören könntest.

soviel dazu


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Zu dem Begriff erarbeiten.
> Du hast es nicht verstanden.
> Auch wenn du Ingame erarbeiten draus machst. Das Wort "Arbeit" steckt da immer noch drin.
> Und es ist eben KEINE Wortklauberei.
> ...



ähm man sagt auch gartenarbeit, fußballtaktik erarbeiten etc etc. also doch wortklauberei weil es in die blöde rl-argumentation passt (selbst wenn ich es in anführungsstriche gesetzt hatte). komisch aber bei vielen anderen hobbies ist sowas kein thema - jemand steckt arbeit in seine eisenbahn oder ähnliches - nur bei einem pc spiel wirds dann dick fett unterstrichen und angekreidet und der sucht-, pro- etc vorwurf ist nicht weit. wie gesagt, ersetzt es eben mit erspielt oder sonstwas - die meisten werden es als solches auch verstanden haben, ohne sich an irgendwelche duden-definitionen strikt zu halten.

ahja, für das über mir kritisierte wort "karriere" gilt das selbe - jojo schon krank - vorsicht die wow-wortpolizei schlägt zu


----------



## Lari (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Ich hab nach 3.1 ein Monat nochmal gespielt und seitdem ist der Acc dicht und bei allen anderen die ich in WoW kenne, ist es genau das selbe. Wer spielt denn diesen Casualrotz noch?
> 
> Nur die totalen Kiddies, die auf dem niveau eines 2-jährigen spielen, haben noch Spaß an diesen Schrott.


Ich spiele. *schnuller in den Mund steck*


----------



## der_era (20. Juni 2009)

An den TE: /sign


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (20. Juni 2009)

und nach 42 seiten verschwindet der ganze thread in einem einzigen gigantonomischen flame... is echt nichmehr schön was manche hier meinen schreiben zu müssen


----------



## eimer07 (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Ich hab nach 3.1 ein Monat nochmal gespielt und seitdem ist der Acc dicht und bei allen anderen die ich in WoW kenne, ist es genau das selbe. Wer spielt denn diesen Casualrotz noch?
> 
> Nur die totalen Kiddies, die auf dem niveau eines 2-jährigen spielen, haben noch Spaß an diesen Schrott.




Weißt du, deine Signatur finde ich nicht schlecht. Nur bist du von allen der, der sich am wenigsten daran hält. Sobald jemand sagt es gefällt ihm, kommst du sofort angelaufen und wirst beleidigend usw. Meiner Meinung nach bist du das größte "Kiddie" hier.


----------



## P-bibi (20. Juni 2009)

Ich find die Änderung größten Teils in Ordnung, da wenn man noch nicht irgendwo drinnen war, wenn man frische 80 ist, auch nicht mehr rein kommt, da alle nur erfahrene Spieler wollen. Gilde ist ausgeschlossen.


----------



## crewean (20. Juni 2009)

Ist immer wieder nett anzusehen...

Zuerst großes Mimi: böses BC , wir wollen wow classic wieder 
jetzt: böser patch 3.2 , need BC .



Leute, es ist und bleibt ein verdammtes Spiel.Regt euch nicht so über die lila farbenen Pixel an eurer Figur auf, spielt es einfach und habt spaß dran


----------



## Pikepu (20. Juni 2009)

das mit den emblemen muss aba echt ned sein!!!

te /sign


----------



## rhababer (20. Juni 2009)

@ Kobe_Sucks

Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, daß WoW tot ist


----------



## lokker (20. Juni 2009)

alle leute die hier nach herausforderung suchen, wie z.B. Kobe_Sucks, würden doch beim ersten schweren Spiel gleich anfangen zu weinen, weil sie nicht über das erste Level hinaus kommen.... Leider haben sie nicht genug selbstbeherrschung um mit WoW aufzuhören und sich etwas anderes zu suchen...


----------



## Hey-Ray (20. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> alle leute die hier nach herausforderung suchen, wie z.B. Kobe_Sucks, würden doch beim ersten schweren Spiel gleich anfangen zu weinen, weil sie nicht über das erste Level hinaus kommen.... Leider haben sie nicht genug selbstbeherrschung um mit WoW aufzuhören und sich etwas anderes zu suchen...


Hahaha, er hat in wow keine herausforderungen mehr...hahaha..... .
Gehört wohl zu den 9 raids die Algalon down haben, wa?


----------



## Kobe_sucks (20. Juni 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> du warst natürlich der totale Pro. Hast zu Classic zeiten Naxx Clear gehabt, zu BC zeiten SWP pre 3.0 und zu Wotlk zeiten Obsi  3+d nach 1 woche...



Naxx 4 Horsemen, (wie For the Horde z.b. auch "nur"), SWP PreNerf und LK Content sowiso nach wenigen Wochen clear. Aber es geht hier um die letzten Progressraids sondern darum, dass die heutigen Casuals(aka Fallobst) sowas von kacke spielen und WoW deswegen vor die Hunde gegangen ist.
Wie zur Hölle gibt es Leute, die so kacke spielen und so schlecht Itemized haben, dass sie noch nichtmal Naxx clear haben... und dann ihr schlechtes Spielen mit "RL tralala hoppsasa" entschuldigen. Ich kenn auch einen Familienvater, der früher auch nicht viel gespielt hat, trotzdem konnte es seine Klasse spielen und hat nicht bei jedem Pull alles verkackt.

*** ***

@Hey-Ray
Algalon ist ein Witz. Das ist alles nur Timesink mit den 1std/ID und wer ist bitte außer Ensidia(die dafür bezahlt werden) noch motiviert diesen Drecks-Content zu spielen? Algalon Waffen droppen sogar von Hodir etc... die vorm Cutten etwa 95% aller Gilden im Hardmode gekillt haben...


----------



## Fasor (20. Juni 2009)

Furzsack21 schrieb:


> wenn blizz das neue markensystem einführt, dann solln sie wenigstens die t-sets von den händlern entfernen... sonst ist es totaler bullsh*t, und dann wohl auch das ende meiner WoW karriere
> 
> was bringt mir das, wenn ich ich die zeit investiere zu raiden um an meine items zu kommen, wenn blizz sie nach 2 monaten an jeden verschenkt... das sehe ich nicht ein



also spielst du nur weil du posen möchtest vor anderen es kann dir doch egal sein ob andere sichdie sets mit marken holen wer hindert dich daran weiter die raids zu farmen um dein equip zu sammeln?

also ich spiel wow und raide in wow weils mir spass macht ned weil ich dann besseres equip als andere habe und dann vor ihnen posen kann...


----------



## lokker (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Naxx 4 Horsemen, (wie For the Horde z.b. auch "nur"), SWP PreNerf und LK Content sowiso nach wenigen Wochen clear. Aber es geht hier um die letzten Progressraids sondern darum, dass die heutigen Casuals(aka Fallobst) sowas von kacke spielen und WoW deswegen vor die Hunde gegangen ist.
> Wie zur Hölle gibt es Leute, die so kacke spielen und so schlecht Itemized haben, dass sie noch nichtmal Naxx clear haben... und dann ihr schlechtes Spielen mit "RL tralala hoppsasa" entschuldigen. Ich kenn auch einen Familienvater, der früher auch nicht viel gespielt hat, trotzdem konnte es seine Klasse spielen und hat nicht bei jedem Pull alles verkackt.
> 
> Manche Leute verstehen Casual einfach als Ausrede für ihre Unfähigkeit und ihr schlechtes Spielen. Und da 90% der WoW spieler wohl *Casuals=Unfähig* sind muss natürlich alles darauf angepasst werden.
> ...




Na dann hast du ja eine super Menschenkenntniss, Glückwunsch!!! Mein Gott, so viel schei**e liest man wirklich nicht jeden tag. Wie kommt man übrigens auf Fallobst? Ein erfundener Begriff von dir, um vor deinen Hardcoregamerfreunden cool rüber zu kommen? Das ist wirklich albern. 
Was war denn deine Motivation damals, wenn du jetzt keine lust mehr hast Ulduar überhaupt durchzuspielen?


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

@Kobe_sucks - bei allem respekt aber versuch mal statt in wow irgendetwas zu erreichen, dir eine adequate und freundliche ausdrucksweise zuzulegen. wegen ach so tollen "pros" wie dir bekommt man als kritiker immer den für solche leute wie dich passenden klischee-keulen-mist ab.da hilft auch das pseudo fachliche einbauen von englischen begriffen nicht. miese post bleibt mieser post der allenfalls deinem ego dient. fazit: lächerlich und arm


----------



## Segojan (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Ich hab nach 3.1 ein Monat nochmal gespielt und seitdem ist der Acc dicht und bei allen anderen die ich in WoW kenne, ist es genau das selbe. Wer spielt denn diesen Casualrotz noch?
> 
> Nur die totalen Kiddies, die auf dem niveau eines 2-jährigen spielen, haben noch Spaß an diesen Schrott.



Bei diesen markigen Sprüchen könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Zahl der Bekannten aus WoW überschaubar geblieben ist. (Wenn man die Bekannten nicht mitzählt, bei der man auf Ignore ist.)


----------



## Naho (20. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> Na dann hast du ja eine super Menschenkenntniss, Glückwunsch!!! Mein Gott, so viel schei**e liest man wirklich nicht jeden tag. Wie kommt man übrigens auf Fallobst? Ein erfundener Begriff von dir, um vor deinen Hardcoregamerfreunden cool rüber zu kommen? Das ist wirklich albern.
> Was war denn deine Motivation damals, wenn du jetzt keine lust mehr hast Ulduar überhaupt durchzuspielen?


Das wollt ich auch schon schreiben, nur halt nicht wortwörtlich^^


----------



## Segojan (20. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> Wie kommt man übrigens auf Fallobst? Ein erfundener Begriff von dir, um vor deinen Hardcoregamerfreunden cool rüber zu kommen?



Nein, der Begriff ist nur geklaut, der wurde schon früher mal in diesem Fred verwendet.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (20. Juni 2009)

@Kobu_Sucks Warum muß ich bei dir nur an Legolars von Allimania denken ?  Ich weiß nicht warum .. Echt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e_guido (20. Juni 2009)

hm wenn ich mir das so durchlese, was hier alles geschrieben wird, denke ich mir

hier ins forum zu schauen ist der "Abstieg in den Wahnsinn"!


----------



## Sanysun (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Naxx 4 Horsemen, (wie For the Horde z.b. auch "nur"), SWP PreNerf und LK Content sowiso nach wenigen Wochen clear. Aber es geht hier um die letzten Progressraids sondern darum, dass die heutigen Casuals(aka Fallobst) sowas von kacke spielen und WoW deswegen vor die Hunde gegangen ist.
> Wie zur Hölle gibt es Leute, die so kacke spielen und so schlecht Itemized haben, dass sie noch nichtmal Naxx clear haben... und dann ihr schlechtes Spielen mit "RL tralala hoppsasa" entschuldigen. Ich kenn auch einen Familienvater, der früher auch nicht viel gespielt hat, trotzdem konnte es seine Klasse spielen und hat nicht bei jedem Pull alles verkackt.
> 
> Manche Leute verstehen Casual einfach als Ausrede für ihre Unfähigkeit und ihr schlechtes Spielen. Und da 90% der WoW spieler wohl *Casuals=Unfähig* sind muss natürlich alles darauf angepasst werden.




Hm Casual als Ausrede für die Unfähigkeit  und schlechtes Spielen.

Okay also ich bin ein Casual ich habe zu BC zeiten geraidet und zwar nur kara  maggi und mein liebling Gruul mit dem addon habe ich noch keine Raidinstanz von innengesehen (auch wenn es nciht ganz stimmt war in Naxx schon drin hab aber noch kein Mob dort verprügelt) 

Sorry aber ich  zum beispiel bin ein mensch der von Lust und Unlust geprägt ist ..... mal hab ich lust das Spiel zu spielen mal keine ....Und uns zwingt je keiner unbedingt raiden zu müssen. Was du kleiner Bengel von dir gibst, solltest du dich vielleicht einmal der für dich härtesten Raidinstanz deines Lebens befassen und anfangen dir an deine eigene Nase zu packen und einfach mal deine fresse zu halten


du sagst du spielst kein WoW mehr gut dann halt auch deine  Klappe bezüglich dieser Diskussion beleidigen kannst du dein Kuscheltier dadraußen was du nciht kannst dir anzumaßen dich als "ich bin der größtes ober pro" über die Fähigkeiten anderer Leute auszulassen ohne auch ein Fünktchen Anstand im Leib zu haben.


----------



## mwormer (20. Juni 2009)

Mir kommt es so vor als würde Patch 3.2., wenn er denn in dieser Form erscheint, so manchen den Sinn des Lebens nehmen? Gott! Jetzt kann doch tatsächlich auch jemand mit T8 Equipt rumrennen indem er lediglich noch in Hero Inis rumrennt.. 
Warum muß sich WoW denn unbedingt an Spielern orientieren die, die Zeit haben um Ulduar usw zu raiden? Ich denke Blizz wird sicherlich ein paar Überlegungen angestellt haben, ganz ohne Grund wurde diese "mögliche" Entscheidung sicherlich nicht getroffen. Könnte es also nicht einfach sein das Blizzard versucht WoW wieder an die Menge, anstatt dem kleineren Kreis der Hardcoreplayer anzupassen? 
Außerdem wisst ihr doch noch gar nicht was Blizzard sonst noch für Veränderungen plant, 3.2. wird ja sicherlich nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange bedeuten.


----------



## Jay316 (20. Juni 2009)

Hmm also die meissten die so eine grosse Klappe wie unser Freund hier haben, sind genau die, welche in ihrer ach so Progilde nichtmal die trialtime überstehe und dann gross rumflamen sie hätten aufgehört weil sie keine Herausforderung mehr haben xD


Wollte ja eigentlich gleich ins Kino aber ich überlege echt hierzubleiben und mir weiterhin die geistlichen Ergüsse mancher Leute hier reinzuziehen. Ich denke das kein Film toppen xD


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist mal gut Leute: Wir haben hier sicher nichts dagegen, wenn auch mal leidenschaftlicher diskutiert wird, aber wenn man mit Beleidigungen um sich wirft, das geht einfach nicht.

Und zum Thema: Warum müssen sich Hardcorespieler und Gelegenheitsspieler eigentlich immer streiten? Es gibt nun mal Leute die Tag und Nacht spielen (können) und andere, die aufgrund von Arbeit oder Familie nur begrenzt Zeit haben.
Da ist es doch eigentlich schön, dass ein Spiel wie WoW beide unter einen Hut bringt und beide gemeinsam in diesem Spiel Spass haben können.
Denn letztendlich darf man eines nicht vergessen: Wir spielen diese Spiele alle weil wir Spass haben wollen und nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## ikarus275 (20. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Denn letztendlich darf man eines nicht vergessen: Wir spielen diese Spiele alle weil wir Spass haben wollen und nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Schön geschrieben, entspricht aber wie wir sehen nicht den Tatsachen.


----------



## Jay316 (20. Juni 2009)

Shadow_man,

ich würde es nicht streiten nennen, es geht einfach nur darum das manche RL-Opfer nicht damit klarkommen, das Leute auch erfolgreich sind wenn sie nicht 24/7 spielen. WoW ist halt für manche Leute "die" Erfüllung, und die wiederum fühlen sich auf den epeen getreten wenn andere das gleiche gear bekommen. Denn dann lohnt es sich nicht mehr für sie sich in Dalaran hinzustellen den ganzen Tag damit auch wirklich jeder sie irgendwann gesehen hat.

Bestes Beispiel bin ich. Ich war zu BC-Zeiten als ich noch Ally spielte mit meinem Draenei Schamane zwar in keiner Hardcore Gilde, aber ich gehörte zu dem erfolgreichsten dreitage Raid des Servers. Wir hatten zwar keine Serverfirsts, haben aber MH/BT bis zur Eröffnung von Sunwell gecleared. Und das als arbeitender Familienvater. War da der Contend auch zu leicht? cO


Wenn ein Raid heutzutage die gleiche Leistung bringen würde mit nur drei Raidtagen, hiesse es sofort wieder mimimi das schaffen die nur weil der Content zu leicht ist mimimi die kriegen ja die items in den Arsch geschoben etc. 

Schaut doch heutzutage mal in den /2er channel:

lfg rogue für naxx clear run 4k DPS minimum armory check 


das schlimmste ist, das die Schwachköppe das sogar ernst meinen xD


Ich meine zu BC-Zeiten hat sich nie einer gewagt so einen Müll zu schreiben. Nun kommen alle aus ihren Löchern und meinen sie seien die Oberhypermegapro´s, und alles sei zu leicht. Ey kommt doch mal klar Mann.

Auch wenns langweilig wird und ich mich wiederhole, mir braucht keiner der nicht die Hardmodes gepackt hat erzählen er sei ein Pro. Absolut keiner! Denn daran kann man heutzutage erkennen wer es drauf hat und wer nicht. Ich selber stehe mit meinem Tauren Deffwarri auch erst vor dem zweiten Hardmode in Ulduar und ich kann echt nur sagen das hat es in sich. Da iss nix mit mal ebend durchrennen.

So long....


----------



## Nicorobbin (20. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal ne Liste machen und die hier irgendwo öffentlich ins Forum hängen.
Auf der Liste stehen all die Namen die hier nu meinten das alles scheisse ist, alles viel zu einfach und das Spiel ja sowieso keinen Spass mehr macht.
Praktisch die Leute die aus oben genannten gründen sagen sie würden mit dem kommendem Patch mit WoW aufhören.

Dann 3-4 Wochen nach Patchrelease: Flame & Bash on.

Mindestens 98 % derjenigen die hier gross ihren virtuellen selbstmord ankündigen werden dann noch da sein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und zum Thema: Warum müssen sich Hardcorespieler und Gelegenheitsspieler eigentlich immer streiten? Es gibt nun mal Leute die Tag und Nacht spielen (können) und andere, die aufgrund von Arbeit oder Familie nur begrenzt Zeit haben.
> Da ist es doch eigentlich schön, dass ein Spiel wie WoW beide unter einen Hut bringt und beide gemeinsam in diesem Spiel Spass haben können.
> Denn letztendlich darf man eines nicht vergessen: Wir spielen diese Spiele alle weil wir Spass haben wollen und nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Exakt!! 
Und mit Patch 3.2 macht Blizz ein guten Schritt in diese Richtung, indem sie die Zufriedheit der Gelegenheitsspieler erhöhen.
So haben wieder beide Gruppen ihren Spaß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Raider, der gerne raidet, davon gehe ich mal naiverweiweise aus, hatte vergnügen es sich zu erraiden, ich hatte Vergnügen es mit zu erfarmen, durch Innies zu holen, weiß der Teufel.



Indirekt gibst Du mit Deinen Antworten das Problem der WoW, das ich schon in anderen Threads angesprochen habe, wieder:

Du freust Dich auf die neuen Sachen, weil Du sonst nix mehr zu tun hast und schon wieder am Twinken bist. Die Marken geben Dir wieder eine Beschäftigung - weil es eben für den Casual trotz aller Vereinfachungen etc. immer noch nicht genügend Content da ist.

Anstatt spannenden und abwechslungsreichen Content für den Casual mit angemessenen Belohnungen zu generieren, macht es sich Blizz mal wieder einfach: Farmt doch noch mal die Heroes monatelang ab für ein paar neue Items - so brauchen wir gar nicht viel machen.

Und alle Casuals freuen sich, denn sie spielen ja nur zum Spaß und gar nicht für die Items! Warum twinkst Du dann gerade, weil Du sonst nichts zu tun hast? Machen Dir die Heroes jetzt gerade zufällig keinen Spaß, sondern erst, wenn Du dafür neue Items bekommst?


----------



## DoktorElmo (20. Juni 2009)

Ich bin ja mittlerweile kaum bis gar nicht mehr in WoW online, nicht weil ich die neuen Patchnotes gelesen habe, viel eher wegen den Umgangsformen diverser Mitspieler.
Letztens wurde ich im offiziellen WoW Forum als "drecks Casual Kiddie" beschimpft weil ich Reiten mit 20 gut finde, da es meinen 80er ja nicht beeinflusst und mir das Twinken erheblich einfacher macht, so kann ich auch mehrere Klassen mal etwas ausprobieren. Was mich stutzig macht ist, das Casual mittlerweile als Schimpfwort benutzt wird, wobei es ja nichts anderes als Gelegenheitsspieler bedeuted, denke ich. 
Und zum Gelegenheitsspieler wird man, wenn man nebenbei Job und Freundin/Familie hat und am Wochenende lieber weggeht anstatt viel zu raiden, so sehe ich das. 
Logische Folgerung daher:
Nachdem Gearcheck in Dalaran für Violette Festung hc, wo man schon Fullepic mit Epic Sockeln sein sollte (zumindest den Gearcheck für Heroinis hab ich schon mitterlebt...), wird man danach von dem Gruppenleader noch angewhispert: 
"Das Equip ist so lala, der eine Sockel ist halt noch blau...Aber sag, hast du einen festen Job?"-"Ja, Pilot bei ner Airline"-"kkthxbb, welcome to ignore fkin Casual" 
Spieler xyz ignoriert euch jetzt.

Im Reallife haben wir das doch genauso. Wo vor 15 Jahren ein Buchhalter seine Rechnungen noch händisch durchgehen musste, macht der moderne computerbewusste Buchhalter das jetzt per Excel. Excel trifft Arbeitszeit kritisch, nerv Excel Buchhalter plx weil ich das vor 15 Jahren zum selben Endgeld auch händisch machen musste.

Wacht mal auf, WOW ist wirklich nur ein Spiel und den ganzen momentan harten Content, sprich Ulduar mit allen Hardmodes und Erfolgen, hat glaub ich hier in diesem Thread eh noch keiner. Bis 3.2 werdens dann wohl zugegebenermaßen Einige sein, aber dann kommt ja mit dem Kollosseum wieder einiges zu tun. Und die Progress Gilden werden auch vom Itemlevel her wieder höher sein als die, die die Hero inis für Embleme der Eroberung abfarmen. Das Ganze geht dann wieder so weiter bis alle ihren Content wieder halbwegs fertig haben, danach kommt eh schon der nächste große Inhaltspatch.


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juni 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Hahaha, er hat in wow keine herausforderungen mehr...hahaha..... .
> Gehört wohl zu den 9 raids die Algalon down haben, wa?



Jau, ein Boss, der nur eine Stunde pro Woche angegangen wird, steigert den "Herausforderungswert" des Restspiels ungemein. Was nützen Hardmodes in Raidinstanzen einem Casual, der für Raids keine Zeit hat bzw. nur einmal in der Woche in einen Raid kommt? Werden dann plötzlich die sog. "Heroes" anspruchsvoller?

Daß immer wieder auf einzelne Encounter hingewiesen werden muß, wenn Spieler nach "Herausforderung" schreien. Diese Hardmodes sind kein täglich spielbarer Content - und nicht nur den 7-Tage-die-Woche-Raidern fehlt eben ein etwas mehr fordernder Spielinhalt wie z. B. "Heroics", die man mit Taktik spielen mußte, so daß ein spannender Spieleabend dabei herauskam, wobei es nicht mal sonderlich wichtig war, ob man den Endboss zu sehen bekam.


----------



## Badbull-Blackrock (20. Juni 2009)

Kurz und knapp: In WOW wird alles und jeder gleicher, keine unterschiede mehr, kein reiz alles noch einfacher und noch schneller zu erreichen...was ist aus dem alten WOW geworden?

Blizz fährt in meinen Augen das ganze Game vor die Wand


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen,

tja, diese patchdetails zeigen mir wieder deutlich, dass ich die richtige 
zeit gewählt habe um mit wow aufzuhören.

schade, dass es sich so entwickelt hat - das spiel

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Jay316 (20. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm,

ich denke für die sogenannten "casuals" reicht die Herausforderung des normalen Ulduar HC. Oder nenn mir mal ne Randomgruppe die Ulduar komplett clear hat.


----------



## Strickjacke (20. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nicht alle Seiten des Heul-threads gelesen aber meine Meinung:

Wem die Spielregeln eines Spieles nicht gefallen, der sollte halt nicht spielen.

Ausserdem warum sollte es nur kleine bevorzugte Gruppen geben in einem BEZAHL - Spiel.

Ich finde es richtig dass Blizzard die Geschwindigkeit des Games fördert, und die Langatmigkeit eindämmt.

Blizzard könnte ja auch meinen, hey das Spiel läuft so gut, alle sind süchtig, da erhöhen wir mal die monatlichen Gebühren um ein nettes Sümmchen.
Da würden dann auch einige POWERGAMER schreien NEIN - Kann ich mir auf keinen Fall leisten, 
dafür aber manch Casual Gamer sagen, na wenn schon mir machts Spass ich zock das Spiel auch wenns teurer ist.

So wird es halt immer Leute gegen die eine Änderung freut und Leute geben die eine Änderung weniger toll finden.
Aber so Rumzuplärren nur weil etwas F Ü R      A N D E R E einfacher gemacht wird.  NEIN DAS VERSTEH ICH NICHT!

Von mir aus packt jedem Neuanfänger gleich ein Mount in die Tasche, 14/16/18 er Taschen als Starthilfe und eine gute grüne / blaue Start Rüstung.

Mit NEID erreicht man in dem Spiel nichts.

Wundert mich nicht dass bei manchen Spielern die Friendslist gähnend leer ist und sie keine Mitspieler finden.


----------



## real_nightfang (20. Juni 2009)

100% /sign

endlich mal einer der es ordentlich abgewogen hat und denoch auf dasselbe ergebnis kommt: der patch ist für raider und casuals gleich schlecht und nur spitze für newbzz die ze 3pix wolln und 0 skill haben

heute wieder super beispiel in Turm: full epic Eulen equip und full epic tank equip heiler mega hps und wir wipen 3 mal in den ersten 2 mobgruppen -.-

was lernen wir daraus? epix sind nich alles


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Ausserdem warum sollte es nur kleine bevorzugte Gruppen geben in einem BEZAHL - Spiel.


Warum bevorzugte Gruppe? Jeder hatte bei BC einen für seine Zwecke zugeschnittenen Content und das dazu passende Equip.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (20. Juni 2009)

Hmm stimmt aber da waren die Heroinis um einiges anspruchsvoller 

der einzige Whinegrund für viele ist doch nur das es T-Teile beim Händler gegen Marken gibt würde das nicht der Fall sein sehe es ganz anders aus 

dann wäre ein Kompromis T-Teile zum Boss, eine Marke für alles mit entsprechender Inflation

Vorteil hier Twinks o Gelegenheitsspieler könnten öfters Nax gehen o später Uludar 

Nachteil Markenfarmruns kommen dann wieder in Mode was bei Kara auch sehr dumm war


----------



## Gulwar (20. Juni 2009)

Im Grunde beweisen die Post wieder einmal, das WoW sehr viel mehr mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun hat, als man gemein hin annimmt.
Da sind die Kommunisten die ALLES  gleichschalten wollen.
Da sind die Rassisten die mit Wörtern wie Noobs und Casual nur ihren eigenen Stellenwert erhöhen wollen.
Da sind die Konserativen die glauben das sich jeder selbst alles erarbeiten sollte, da die besten Sklaven jene sind, die dumm genug sind an das System zu glauben.
Da sind die Sozialisten, die zwar oft von Chancengleichheit reden, aber bei der Umsetzung auch nicht immer voran gehen mögen.
Usw.

Warum glauben eigentlich viele, das SIE den Ton angeben müssen nur weil sie ebenso Geld bezahlen wie die anderen 11 Millionen?. Die Wahrheit liegt auch darin, das die schweigende Mehrheit sich aufs Spiel konzentriert und Spaß hat, nicht durch Beleidigungen und Flames auffällt und sich Posts wie diesen fern hält. das sind die 99 %, die  das Spiel immer noch gut finden und zumindest logischen Argumenten zugänglich sind. Weil nämlich jede Veränderung Chancen mit sich bringt die man nutzen sollte

Ach ja, und diejenigen die immer was von Arbeit faseln: Arbeit ist nicht gleich Leistung und Epics sagen nichts darüber aus, wie leicht oder schwer ein Erfolg errungen wurde. Der Blick zu den angeblichen Topgamern vernebelt immer die Sicht auf die Realität. Jemand der nach einem Herzinfarkt einen Marathon läuft, bringt tausendmal mehr Leistung als z.Bsp. alle Top Radler und leichtathleten, die ohne Dopings und Sponsoring NICHTS zusammen bringen.
Viele hier sind auf eine Leistung stolz, die sie nicht einmal selbst erbracht haben, zumindest nicht alleine. Ohne eure Mitspieler seid ihr nämlich gar nichts und ebendiese denken vielleicht ganz anders über euch als ihr denkt.

Und was den Patch angeht: In Foren gehts selten um Inhalte, leider. Ich finde ihn gut gerade weil ich in Ulduar raiden kann. Aber auch genug Freunde habe, denen ich wünsche das sie den Anschluss halten können. Und genau dafür ist der Patch da.


----------



## Strickjacke (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Warum bevorzugte Gruppe? Jeder hatte bei BC einen für seine Zwecke zugeschnittenen Content und das dazu passende Equip.




Na ja nur das alles nützt mir für meine Twinks leider so rein gar nichts.

Ist also der High end zugeschnittene Content nur für meinen höchst verehrten Mainchar erlaubt?

Ich seh das nicht ganz ein. Punkt um.


----------



## Teut Busnet (20. Juni 2009)

Hat außer mir noch jemand den Eindruck, dass genau diejenigen, die sich am meisten über das Spiel aufregen, die sind, die TROTZDEM täglich stundenlang spielen!?

Kann ja dann nicht sooo schlimm sein, wenn es den Leuten immer noch 12 EUR/Monat Wert ist.

Mein Tipp: Ich habe gehört, dass es auch noch andere MMORPGS geben soll...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Warum twinkst Du dann gerade, weil Du sonst nichts zu tun hast? Machen Dir die Heroes jetzt gerade zufällig keinen Spaß, sondern erst, wenn Du dafür neue Items bekommst?



Doch die Heros machen immer noch Spaß.
Ich war gestern in drei und heute in zwei 5er Heros.
Und das obwohl ich weder Ruf noch Marken oder Drops mehr daraus brauche.
Das ich grade twinke liegt daran dass ich grad ne Woche Urlaub habe, meine Freundin aber nicht.

Wobei ich dir aber unumwunden recht gebe, ist das Casual Content fehlt.
Leider!


----------



## Venoxor (20. Juni 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mittlerweile kaum bis gar nicht mehr in WoW online, nicht weil ich die neuen Patchnotes gelesen habe, viel eher wegen den Umgangsformen diverser Mitspieler.
> Letztens wurde ich im offiziellen WoW Forum als "drecks Casual Kiddie" beschimpft weil ich Reiten mit 20 gut finde, da es meinen 80er ja nicht beeinflusst und mir das Twinken erheblich einfacher macht, so kann ich auch mehrere Klassen mal etwas ausprobieren. Was mich stutzig macht ist, das Casual mittlerweile als Schimpfwort benutzt wird, wobei es ja nichts anderes als Gelegenheitsspieler bedeuted, denke ich.
> Und zum Gelegenheitsspieler wird man, wenn man nebenbei Job und Freundin/Familie hat und am Wochenende lieber weggeht anstatt viel zu raiden, so sehe ich das.
> Logische Folgerung daher:
> ...




Ich stimme dir zu 100% zu.
Ich bin auch Casual und finde die änderungen sehr gut


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (20. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Doch die Heros machen immer noch Spaß.
> Ich war gestern in drei und heute in zwei 5er Heros.
> Und das obwohl ich weder Ruf noch Marken oder Drops mehr daraus brauche.
> Das ich grade twinke liegt daran dass ich grad ne Woche Urlaub habe, meine Freundin aber nicht.
> ...



Also Casual Content fehlt fehlt meiner meinung nach nicht. Ich selber bin seit lichking auch Casual gamer, und komme gut klar mit den Content.
ich würde sogar sagen grade weil ich Casual bin habe ich mehr zu tun als andere da ich ab und zu rnd raiden gehe und somit auhc mehr zeit die ich dan on bin für den Content brauche.
Abgesehn davon gibts noch vieles andere was man machen kann das Erfolgesystem ist voll mit Content den ,man auch alleine recht gut machen kann. Und das Tunier hält ein auch gut auf bis man alles hat was es da gibt vorallem wenn es mit 3.2 erweitert wird.

d[-.-]b


----------



## DarkSaph (20. Juni 2009)

Ein Großteil derer, die sich Casual schimpfen sind meiner Erfahrung nach Spieler, die den ja eigentlich Gelegenheitsspieler bedeutenden Begriff missbrauchen, um ihre eigene Unfähigkeit zu verdecken. Aber auch ein Spieler der wenig spielt, sollte in der Lage sein, seine Klasse zu spielen. Ich könnte kotzen, wenn ich irgendwelche 1k DPS Leute ohne jegliches Spielverständnis, aber mit einer verdammt großen Klappe, in Heros hab. Das sind dann oft auch solche Leute, die 10 80er haben und dreifach so viel spielen, wie jeder Vollzeitraider ... aber dann noch Casual ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich finde die Vereinheitlichung der Embleme und das reiten ab 20 ganz nett. Ersteres dürfte Gilden wieder einen größeren Schub an Bewerbern bescheren, da man so leichter aufschließen kann, zweiteres ist zum Twinken ganz nett.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (20. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> Na dann hast du ja eine super Menschenkenntniss, Glückwunsch!!! Mein Gott, so viel schei**e liest man wirklich nicht jeden tag. Wie kommt man übrigens auf Fallobst? Ein erfundener Begriff von dir, um vor deinen Hardcoregamerfreunden cool rüber zu kommen? Das ist wirklich albern.
> Was war denn deine Motivation damals, wenn du jetzt keine lust mehr hast Ulduar überhaupt durchzuspielen?



1. Fallobst, weil die Casuals im PvP fallen wie die Fliegen.
2. Ich hab Ulduar durch, bis auf Mimiron-Hard, Vezax-Hard, Yogg-Hard und Levi-Hard war alles down, die Bosse waren eben einfach Zeitverschwendung. Für was sollte man da spielen? Ich wipe nicht 5 Wochen an Mimiron, damit ich irgendso ein Drecks-Achivement bekomme. Für die Items lohnt es sicht nicht, Spaß macht es nicht und was neues sieht man auch nicht.

Zu TBC hatte man immer was vor sich. Wie geil das war endlich Kael'thas Sunstrider gekillt zu haben, seine Vial zu bekommen und dann nach Hyjal zu können. Nun bekommt man für irgendwelche Semi-Cockblocked Encounter 10 Achivement-Points und farmt dann wieder im Halbschlaf die Encounter ab. ...gz!
Wenn es in TBC auch Hardmodes gegeben hätte, wärs genauso. Jeder Vollspast hätte schon Illidan im 10er/25er-EZ gekillt... dass tolle an WoW-PvE war ja vorallem Bosse zu schaffen und die Items zu sammeln um wiederrum neue Bosse zu sehen und zu schaffen.
Nun hat man in der ersten Woche nach 3.1 Release alle Bosse gesehen und macht Bosse nur auf nem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad für irgendwelche Drecks-Achivements.

Und ich bin nicht der einzige, auf unserem Server gabs vor 1,5 Monaten, als ich halt noch aktiv war, noch genau eine Progress-Gilde die noch versucht hat Hardmodes zu machen. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht, im 10er hat Ulduar Spaß gemacht - eine Woche, bis halt alle machbaren Hardmodes down waren. Als ich dann alles gesehen hatte, genau das gleiche...

@Ohrensammler 
Was macht an Heroics denn Spaß? Sie sind zu leicht und man hat sie schon 20x gesehen, da würd ich einschlafen. Twinken ist ne schöne Sache, aber ohne Motivation bringts auch nichts. Dann ist man 80 und was dann? Equippen in Instanzen, die man schon In- und Auswendig kennt? In TBC konnte man bisschen damit PvP'en und eventuell bisschen 10er Content um dann später vllt mal mit nach BT o.Ä. mitgenommen zu werden...


----------



## Compléxx (20. Juni 2009)

Zuviel geflame akzeptiert es einfach oder hört auf wow zu spielen... mein gott 

der patch lässt wirkoich zu wünschen übrig aber das muss man halt so hinnehmen...

naja ^^ 

GOGO leute flamet mich


----------



## Compléxx (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> 1. Fallobst, weil die Casuals im PvP fallen wie die Fliegen.
> 2. Ich hab Ulduar durch, bis auf Mimiron-Hard, Vezax-Hard, Yogg-Hard und Levi-Hard war alles down, die Bosse waren eben einfach Zeitverschwendung. Für was sollte man da spielen? Ich wipe nicht 5 Wochen an Mimiron, damit ich irgendso ein Drecks-Achivement bekomme. Für die Items lohnt es sicht nicht, Spaß macht es nicht und was neues sieht man auch nicht.
> 
> Zu TBC hatte man immer was vor sich. Wie geil das war endlich Kael'thas Sunstrider gekillt zu haben, seine Vial zu bekommen und dann nach Hyjal zu können. Nun bekommt man für irgendwelche Semi-Cockblocked Encounter 10 Achivement-Points und farmt dann wieder im Halbschlaf die Encounter ab. ...gz!
> ...




hat was

/sign


----------



## lokker (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> 1. Fallobst, weil die Casuals im PvP fallen wie die Fliegen.



Oh man oh man... Anscheinend ist Casual jetzt eine Beleidigung oder was? xD 
Ganz ehrlich, du bist das beste Beispiel für einen richtigen Hardcorezocker. Egal was du sagst, ich kaufe dir nicht ab das du jemals spaß an WoW hattest. Weder zu Classic oder Bc-Zeiten. Außerdem bist du obendrein unfreundlich und leicht provozierbar. Schon fast als ob du auf Entzug bist. Sorry, aber so kommst du nun mal rüber. 

Ich glaube du weißt noch nicht mal was ein Casual ist. Eine Stunde pro Tag ist meiner Meinung nach auch noch nicht Casual. Aber im Vergleich zu dir ist sogar jemand der 4 Stunden am Tag zockt ein Casual. 

Du möchtest eine Herausforderung haben? Ein Spiel ohne "Casuals"? Dann spiel mal EvE-Online. Sehr komplex und ein gigantischer Umfang. Aber ich bin mir fast zu 100% sicher, das du nach kurzer Zeit aufhören wirst, weil es dann zu schwer für dich ist. 

Hardcoregamer-Fallobst gehört abgeschafft. Denn diese Leute werden niemals den Sinn in einem Videospiel entdecken....


----------



## Strickjacke (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> 1. Fallobst, weil die Casuals im PvP fallen wie die Fliegen.
> 
> @Ohrensammler
> Was macht an Heroics denn Spaß? Sie sind zu leicht und man hat sie schon 20x gesehen, da würd ich einschlafen. Twinken ist ne schöne Sache, aber ohne Motivation bringts auch nichts. Dann ist man 80 und was dann? Equippen in Instanzen, die man schon In- und Auswendig kennt? In TBC konnte man bisschen damit PvP'en und eventuell bisschen 10er Content um dann später vllt mal mit nach BT o.Ä. mitgenommen zu werden...




Ich bin zwar nicht gefragt worden, aber ich geb trotzdem meinen Senf dazu.

Twinken wozu?  :    Abwechslung und so!

Twinken ist ne schöne Sache, aber ohne Motivation bringts auch nichts.  : Nicht jeder Twinker ist unmotiviert.

Und warum wir Twinken? : Weil wir für das Game und all seine damit verbundenen Möglichkeiten bezahlen.
                                       Wollte Blizzard dass man nur 1 Char spielen kann, na ja dann könnte man auch nur 1 Char erstellen..

Und zu obigem Rulor Roxxer der Meinte Twinker machen keinen DMG : Is schon super wenn man  Heilklasse /und oder Tank als Twink spielt.
Ich werd regelrecht genervt auf einen meiner Twinks für etwaige Main Heroics doch umzuloggen weil eben meist Heal und Tank fehlen.

MEIN MAIN ist DD! Und komisch meist fragt man nach meinen Twinks weil mein Main keine Heil bzw. Tankfähige Klasse ist!
Ist natürlich dann schon super, wenn der Heiler bissel Int und +Heal hat und der Tank vernünftiges Gear und etwas an HP.


----------



## Quintusrex (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> 1. Fallobst, weil die Casuals im PvP fallen wie die Fliegen.



Macht sicher ungemein Spass, wenn Du wahrscheinlich mit nem x9 Edeltwink in die Lowschlachtfelder gehst, dein "Fallobst" plätten.

Mit ein Grund, wieso ich beim Levlen nen Bogen um die Battlegrounds gemacht habe, sind genau solche Typen.


----------



## Compléxx (20. Juni 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Macht sicher ungemein Spass, wenn Du wahrscheinlich mit nem x9 Edeltwink in die Lowschlachtfelder gehst, dein "Fallobst" plätten.
> 
> Mit ein Grund, wieso ich beim Levlen nen Bogen um die Battlegrounds gemacht habe, sind genau solche Typen.




jop macht fun...


----------



## Rudey (20. Juni 2009)

is doch eh egal was blizz macht, 95% der leute hören eh net auf...

ich lass meinen acc mit 24. auslaufen, weil wow einfach nur mehr langweilig is im vergleich zu classic zeiten :/


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (20. Juni 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> jop macht fun...



jo das macht es allerdings^^ aber ich finde die idee gut von Blizz das man für 10g keine Erfharung in den BGs bekommt und dan in extra BGs kommt wo nur PvP-Twinks sind.
Den als nicht PvP-Twink ist das schon ziemlich schei... und ich denke das man genau so gut spass gegen andere PvP-Twinks haben kann.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Compléxx (20. Juni 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> jo das macht es allerdings^^ aber ich finde die idee gut von Blizz das man für 10g keine Erfharung in den BGs bekommt und dan in extra BGs kommt wo nur PvP-Twinks sind.
> Den als nicht PvP-Twink ist das schon ziemlich schei... und ich denke das man genau so gut spass gegen andere PvP-Twinks haben kann.
> 
> d[-.-]b




jop dann geht es definitiv um SKILL...

ich werde mein twink dann wohl im bg von 17 auf 19 lvln :-) und mein 60 twink mage keine EP geben lassen und AQ 40 gezogen werde :-) ich freu mich riiiiiiesig


----------



## Oligig (21. Juni 2009)

Öhm ja jetzt hab ich hier was zitieren wollen und es hat nich geklappt :'(

Ich finds weder richtig noch falsch das game einfacher zu machen solang irgendwo ne grenze gezogen wird
ich möchte nämlich noch spannende encounter haben und leute die sich vorher damit beschäftigen!(ich sag nur BT *grml* "den stachel erst werfen wenn der raid hochge...." *wipe*)
alles andere ist mir egal


----------



## Pericolus (21. Juni 2009)

Für mich sind die neuen patchnotes mehr als nur scheiße...das spielen macht echt langsam kaum spaß...womit ich spiele sind mit meinen Gedanken mein acc zu kündigen wie auch immer...Ich als paladin spieler finde diese änderung an der Klasse auch total gemein..klar manche freuen sich das paladine generft werden oder wie ihr das nennt...Wie auch immer...

Auch zu den emblemen echt lachhaft..zu einfach was soll mann da sagen 
T8 für alle!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (21. Juni 2009)

Ich kann den Thread auch vollkommen unterstreichen! Mir ist der Kragen geplatz als ich lesen musste das Schurken Einhandäxte tragen können, wo isn da noch bitte Sinn? Ich spiele seit ca. 4 Jahren als Casual WoW und ich finde die Änderungen sind in letzter Zeit echt sau MIES!Dennoch freue ich mich darauf das ich mit meinem Schurken*g* dann durch PVP leveln kann was eigentlich schon längst fällig war*THX BLIZZ<3*. Zu dem mit den Reittieren ich finde es ok das man dann mit lv 20,30, usw. sich dann Mounts kaufen kann aber es ist einfach viel zu Leicht geworden, die Spieler die mit WoW neu anfangen sollen auch den Schmerz der W-Taste spüren und erfahren was es heist zu laufen! Ich Twinke zwar wirklich sehr viel ich freue mich auch über diese Änderung mit dem Reiten aber es ist einfach vieeeel zuuuu einfach geworden!


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> @Ohrensammler
> Was macht an Heroics denn Spaß? Sie sind zu leicht und man hat sie schon 20x gesehen, da würd ich einschlafen. Twinken ist ne schöne Sache, aber ohne Motivation bringts auch nichts. Dann ist man 80 und was dann? Equippen in Instanzen, die man schon In- und Auswendig kennt? In TBC konnte man bisschen damit PvP'en und eventuell bisschen 10er Content um dann später vllt mal mit nach BT o.Ä. mitgenommen zu werden...



Warum macht es einem Briefmarkensammler Spaß, Briefmarken zu sammeln oder einem Sprayer Tags an Wände zu sprühen.
Weil eben jeder was anderes hat das ihm gefällt.

Was aber offensichtlich bei uns der Unterscheid ist.
Ich mach wenigsten etwas das mir Spaß macht, du scheinst dich hingegen durch Ulduar ja mehr gequält zu haben.
Warum man da dann trotzdem reingeht verstehe ich wiederum nicht.


----------



## Pericolus (21. Juni 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> Ich kann den Thread auch vollkommen unterstreichen! Mir ist der Kragen geplatz als ich lesen musste das Schurken Einhandäxte tragen können, wo isn da noch bitte Sinn? Ich spiele seit ca. 4 Jahren als Casual WoW und ich finde die Änderungen sind in letzter Zeit echt sau MIES!Dennoch freue ich mich darauf das ich mit meinem Schurken*g* dann durch PVP leveln kann was eigentlich schon längst fällig war*THX BLIZZ<3*. Zu dem mit den Reittieren ich finde es ok das man dann mit lv 20,30, usw. sich dann Mounts kaufen kann aber es ist einfach viel zu Leicht geworden, die Spieler die mit WoW neu anfangen sollen auch den Schmerz der W-Taste spüren und erfahren was es heist zu laufen! Ich Twinke zwar wirklich sehr viel ich freue mich auch über diese Änderung mit dem Reiten aber es ist einfach vieeeel zuuuu einfach geworden!



Um dich mal in kurzform zufassen

BLIZZARD steckt uns alles im ARSCH ;P


----------



## ikarus275 (21. Juni 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> [...] Ich spiele seit ca. 4 Jahren als Casual WoW und
> [...] die Spieler die mit WoW neu anfangen sollen auch den Schmerz der W-Taste spüren und erfahren was es heist zu laufen!



Du hälst nicht ernsthaft jedesmal zum Laufen deine "w" Taste gedrückt, oder ? Bitte sag jetzt nicht ja.


----------



## Metzelkoch (21. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> 
> ...



Seh ich genau so ! 
Wer sich was auf seine Pixel einbildet ist schon irgendwie krank find ich.
Hardcoregamer werden immer besseres equip haben als die causals !
Und wenn du das spiel nicht aus Spaß spielst sonder weil du dir irgendwas beweisen mußt bist du schon ein ziemliches Opfer was so dein RL angeht ... würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Juni 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> die Spieler die mit WoW neu anfangen sollen auch den Schmerz der W-Taste spüren und erfahren was es heist zu laufen! Ich Twinke zwar wirklich sehr viel ich freue mich auch über diese Änderung mit dem Reiten aber es ist einfach vieeeel zuuuu einfach geworden!



Hast du fliessend Wasser in der Küche?
Hast du eine Waschmaschine?
Hast du einen E-oder Gas Herd
Hast du ein Zentralheizung

Alles zu einfach!! Die Jungen sollen mal sehen was es heisst, Kohlen zu schleppen, Holz zu hacken und Wasser zu holen bis es weh tut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jay316 (21. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hast du fliessend Wasser in der Küche?
> Hast du eine Waschmaschine?
> Hast du einen E-oder Gas Herd
> Hast du ein Zentralheizung
> ...



Wegen dem Mist habe ich nun Bier in meiner Tastatur schähm Dich Mann xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Nun, werter Ohrensammler, mit solchen geistigen Ergüssen outest Du Dich doch selbst. Jedenfalls für die nicht ganz so Doofen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Hmm gut dann outet sich hier jeder als etwas.
Ich als machlüsterner Aufmerksamtkeitsstricher in Wurstform der kleine Forenkinder für sein darniederliegendes Selbstbewusstsein mißbraucht und du als jemand, der in dem Moment, in dem ihm die sachliche Diskussion intellektuell zu anstengend wird, beginnt persönlich beleidigend zu werden.  (Ein Niveau, auf das ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesunken war in unserem kleinen Tête-à-tête)
So sind wir beide böse und gemeine Menschen. Das wenigstens eint uns.

P.S.
Ob deine liebe Lehrerin dir auch für "Leistungen" in WoW kleine mytologische Bildchen überreichen würde wage ich heftigst zu bezweifeln räume aber die Möglichkeit eines Irrtums ein.
Die Klage lass ich auf sich beruhen, da die Dame inzwischen alterbedingt ohnehin nicht mehr haftfähig wäre vermute ich.

P.P.S. 
der von dir zu meinem "outing" missbrauchte Artikel ist übrigend einr meiner ehrlichsten und soll zeigen welche Gewichtung ich diesem herrlich untehaltsamen aber völlig bedeutungslosen Spiel einräume.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Du führst vieles, aber sicher keine intellektuellen Diskussionen, sei Dir dessen mal bewusst.
> Und persönlich wird man automatisch, sobald man mit jemandem direkt kommuniziert.
> 
> Ich will Dich ja eigentlich gar nicht beleidigen (persönlich werden), ich stelle nur Deinen Antrieb fest und wozu er dient. Daß dich ein vorgehaltener Spiegel als Beleidigung trifft, mußt Du mit Dir selbst klären.



Nur was hat mein Antrieb mit dem Thema hier zu tun?
(Und wenn du mich eine "Arme Wurst nennst", mich aber nicht beleidigen willst, möchte ich nicht erleben wenn du beleidgend wirst.)

Ich würde vorschlagen sage was zum Thema und beleidige mich weiter per PM.


----------



## Cembrotta (21. Juni 2009)

Endlich Endlich,Erfahrungspunkte bei PvP,jetzt werde ich mein Account wieder aktivieren und weiter spielen

...und bald wird man schon mit level 10 oder sogar wie auf einem Funserver gleich wenn man ein Charakter erstellt hat mit einem Reittier belohnt.....


----------



## Noobydooby (21. Juni 2009)

Zuerst war ich geschockt!
DOCH BEI NOCHMALIGER ÜBERDENKUNG DER PATCHNOTES BIN ICH BEGEISTERT!!!

Das gröste Manko an classic WOW wird und zum teil auch von BC wird damit übergangen!

Früher wen man zu lvl 60 für seinen Raid Leute für AQ brauchte kamen nur BWL equipte in Frage. Für BWL selbst kahm man nur mit MC Gear rein(ausnahmen ausen vor) zu BC war es genauso wer nicht von anfang an wie eine Sau Raidet und seine Kameraden beim DKP bieten übervorteilte steht bald in der "2ten Liga" nur das man niemals wieder aufsteigen kann...

Mit dem Neuen Patch ist somit die Möglichkeit gegeben Dass Spieler die Niamals nach ULU dürfen da sie den NAXRUSH verpasst haben jetzt durch heros ihr Gear so weit verbessern das sie eine Möglichkeit haben in ULU und der neuen Instanz zu bestehen.

Hart Trifft es alle die für ihr ULUgear lange gearbeitet haben doch immer cool bleiben so leicht wie es aussieht ist es nicht! seht euch an wieviele marken ihr für das komplette Gear Braucht... rechtet euch aus wie lange ihr für ca 400 marken heros machen müsst... und BINGO DA


----------



## xerkxes (21. Juni 2009)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung dahingehend auch nicht.

Hardcorezocker haben Skill, den sie auch dann nicht verlieren wenn der Casual (der üblicherweise keinen skill haben darf) ähnliche Ausrüstung trägt. Spricht da doch der Neid?


----------



## Tokkró (21. Juni 2009)

1.: der TE benutzt lediglich eine metapher... er hätte auch einen geiger nehmen können der 10 stunden am tag übt, um besser zu sein als der schnitt. das geht jedem mit ehrgeiz genauso, egal in welchem bereich: das prinzip is das gleiche!

2.: @topic
ma ehrlich, was soll der müll? das markensystem is top. diese abstufung is genau richtig. die einzige änderung die ich vornehmen würde: embleme der eroberung bereits in ulduar 10, jedoch erst nach den ersten 4 bossen, da die mittlerweile auch gut für "casuals" zu schaffen sind.

warum sollte ich als ehrgeiziger raider denn ab patch 3.2 noch 13&#8364;/monat berappen, wenn _*mein*_ spielspaß an (sry für die wortwahl, aber ich finds passend...) _*noobs*_ verteilt wird? warum soll ich noch geld und zeit investieren, um trotz meiner erfahrung und bereits erbrachten mühe, nich besser sein zu "dürfen" als der großteil der masse?

ich finde man sollte es nicht übertreiben. ulduar10 ist atm auch beim perfekten schwierigkeitsgrad, noch mehr DARF nicht generft werden. und ich bin nich der r0xx0r-hardcoregamer der jeden neuen content innerhalb einer woche durch hat, wir arbeiten seit dem uldu-patch am 10er, haben bisher 10 bosse down (davon 7 auf farmstatus...). uns gehts gut, wir haben spaß an der herausforderung und sind noch stolz auf unsere leistung. was denkt ihr wird einen monat nach 3.2 (beim bisherigen stand) passieren? *platzhalter für eure gedanken*

blizzard, überlegts euch gut. über kurz oder lang geht wow als "beliebtestes bezahl-mmorpg" den bach endgültig runter!!!

in diesem sinne,
mfg tokkró


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (21. Juni 2009)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Hart Trifft es alle die für ihr ULUgear lange gearbeitet haben doch immer cool bleiben so leicht wie es aussieht ist es nicht! seht euch an wieviele marken ihr für das komplette Gear Braucht... rechtet euch aus wie lange ihr für ca 400 marken heros machen müsst... und BINGO DA




eben genau das, wir fragen uns gerade ob wir ulduar noch weiterraiden sollen oder lieber soviele alte embleme anhäufen sollten wie möglich damit wir mit 3.2 sofort versch ulduar25er teile haben

defacto isses so das uns mit den patchnotes der ansporn genommen wurde weiterzuraiden, zumindest bis 3.2.


----------



## Abeille (21. Juni 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Nun, werter Ohrensammler, mit solchen geistigen Ergüssen outest Du Dich doch selbst. Jedenfalls für die nicht ganz so Doofen.....



Hehe irgendwo hat er ja schon recht auch wenn es nicht zum thema gehört, Meister Ohrensammler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und von wegen beleidigungen etc, da solltest du dich mal selbst zurückhalten - nicht jeder ist so blöd und überliest die, zugegebenermaßen geschickt verpackten, diffamierungen und beleidigungen

UND moment mal, du vergleichst kohlen schleppen, wäsche waschen im realen leben mit laufen in wow - hey wow ist nur ein spiel...du bist wohl suchti, dass du das nicht mehr unterscheiden kannst. tjaaaa so fix wird argumentation zum bumerang


zum thema aber:

es gibt durchaus auch wenigraider (mich zb) die auch nach 3.2. sich ihre besseren sachen erspielen wollen - auch durch wipes, bosstrys etc. da ich fussballbeispiele liebe, vergleiche ich es mal mit einem spiel bei dem die gegnerische mannschaft fehlt - klar schieß ich dann tore, ich kann mich auch trotzdem anstrengen und laufen aber das tor ist dann eben irgendwie entwertet, langweilig ....
mir ist es völlig schnuppe op pros dann sauer sind oder casuals mit sonstwas rumlaufen - das niveau des spieles sinkt einfach und deshalb ist dies alle bekommen alles (fast) ohne anstrengung 
(denn die hero inis bzw naxx sind doch nun wirklich auch für jeden feierabendspieler ein witz)


----------



## Garnalem (21. Juni 2009)

Ich war auch erst schockiert wegen der Sache mit den Emblemen, aber mittlerweile denk ich an BC zurück, wo es eine ähnliche Entwertung auch gab. Es gab zwar keine neuen Marken, aber es gab für Marken plötzlich Items auf T6-Niveau, an die auch gewöhnliche Kara-Gänger kamen. Das hat damals auch erst mal für viel Wirbel gesorgt, aber danach haben sich alle beruhigt, denn die Preise waren so angelegt, dass die "Casuals" max. 1 - 2 Items davon trugen und die Mehr-Raider ihr bereits gutes Equip weiter verbessern bzw. ergänzen konnten. So hatte jeder was davon. Und ich glaube, dass Blizz diese Balance wahrt, was auch darauf hinweist, dass die neue Raidinstanz Wenig-Wiper besser belohnen will. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS. Leute die erfolgreich raiden, sind oft noch lange keine Hardcorezocker und verbringen oft nicht mehr Zeit vor dem Rechner als die sogenannten "Casuals". Sie verfügen nur über ein effektiveres Zeitmanagement bzw. eine effektivere oder andere Spielweise. Sie verbringen im Gegensatz zu den Casuals halt nicht viel Zeit in Dungeons, Heros oder PvP, sondern konzentrieren sich in erster Linie auf das Raiden. Mit 2 Raidabenden pro Woche kann man schon sehr erfolgreich sein ohne auf dass das RL stark eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## Murk (21. Juni 2009)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> eben genau das, wir fragen uns gerade ob wir ulduar noch weiterraiden sollen oder lieber soviele alte embleme anhäufen sollten wie möglich damit wir mit 3.2 sofort versch ulduar25er teile haben
> 
> defacto isses so das uns mit den patchnotes der ansporn genommen wurde weiterzuraiden, zumindest bis 3.2.



nö.. ansporn nicht genommen, denn bis da was kommt... dauert noch ne weile...
und die empleme werden ja nicht eingetauscht, also von daher ist es egal ob man raidet oder nicht.

nur dürfte klar sein das man es mit itemlevel 213 bedeutend leichter in einer hero hat als mit itemlevel 174 oder so, also haben die teile schon ihre berechtigung.
und... wenn es dan, so wird wie teilweise jetzt schon das man manche da durchziehen muss dann stelle ich klipp und klar zur sache das ich dann nicht mehr weitermachen werde in dieser zusammenstellung.
jeder sollte seinen beitrag leisten und nicht nur dabei sein.


----------



## Abeille (21. Juni 2009)

zum argument "man wird leichter mitgenommen als 80er"

1. werden die inis dann gefarmt - dh. low equipte haben erst recht keine chance
2. kann JEDER selbst eine gruppe aufmachen und leute suchen - da muss man nicht jammern, dass keiner einen mitnimmt
3. es gibt gilden, gemeinschaften - dh dort bekommt der neu 80er hilfe - wer nur allein in wow rumdümpelt, hat den sinn eines mmorpg nicht verstanden
4. da viele sich ihre epics kaufen, wird jeder raid noch mehr aufpassen wen oder was er sich da einfängt 
5. da viele jetzt auf gut ihre second skillung /bzw twinks tauglich machen können brauchen raids weniger leute (denn lieber jemand nehmen - auch mit twink - den man kennt als ein risiko eingehen)

fazit, für einsame 80er wird es eher schwerer als leichter


----------



## Ginomorion (21. Juni 2009)

Schöner Thread, und leider hat der TE damit vollkommen recht. Das Markensystem ist das Überflüssigste, was es geben konnte. Sollte das schon ein fortgeschrittenes Stadium des "Abstieg in den Wahnsinn von World of Warcraft" sein? Wie schon ein gewisser Smith einmal meinte "Alles was ein Anfang hat muss auch ein Ende haben". Aber da ist was, was ich nicht verstehe: Wieso macht Blizz sein eigenes Spiel so kaputt? Ich meine, hinter den Ideen die in den Patchnotes zu finden sind, müssen doch irgendwelche Leute stecken! Sind das ausgewählte Kiddies aus den Offi Foren, die per E-Mail ihre Nerf-Posts zum besten geben dürfen, die dann auch genau so 100%ig ins Spiel integriert werden? Wir haben mit WotlK neue Marken bekommen, OK, geile Sache, wurde auch Zeit. Mit Ulduar kamen neue Marken. Na ja, musste nich sein aber ok, neuer Content usw passt auch. Einen Patch nach dem Punkt kommen NOCHMAL neue Marken, der Wert des T8-Sets wird so drastisch gesenkt, dass jeder Spieler, der vor WotlK aufgehört hat, nun in ein, zwei Wochen auf 80 levelt, das Set vollbekommen kann, während andere, Standart Spieler, sich den Allerwertesten aufreissen mussten, um das Ding zu bekommen? (Ulduar wurde zwar auch schon in Grund und Boden gefixt, ist dennoch schwerer als Naxx) 
Ich hoffe stark, dass sich Blizz diese Ideen nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lässt, und entweder ein paar Dinge nicht mit ins Spiel übernehmen, und auf die überaus angebrachte kritische Stimme des Volkes hören, oder es mit dem nächsten x.x.2 Patch wieder rausnehmen. 

"Steckt eurem Goldesel doch keinen Korken in die 4-Buchstaben"


----------



## Taegan (21. Juni 2009)

Was viele hier nicht verstehen sind Vergleiche, die sie gleich mal dazu nutzen den jeweiligen Beispielgeber zu deklassieren. Wenn es einer mit Geige, Kohle schleppen oder was-auch-immer vergleicht ist ja wohl klar das es...nur ein vergleich ist, was hat das mit dem RL zu tun?

@Vorposter: Arsch sind 5 Buchstaben, Hintern sogar 7, meintest du das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danj2008 (21. Juni 2009)

WOW classic war dass geillste jedoch dem alten schweren content nach kann man bc noch dazu zählen wo man sich noch wass fuer schwere arbeit verdient hatte , jedoch ab lick king gings in die leichtigkeit runter .
Ich erinnere mich noch alls buffed nach einem tag bei blizzard wow antesten konnte und fuer 1 ep balken fast 5 stunden gebraucht hatte in der Beta da dachte ich mir es wird jetzt wieder richtig schwer , nun jedoch wurde ich entaucht alls dass Spiel raus kam war ich in 3 wochen mit der arbeit im real life 80 wo ich damals von 60 auf 70 3 monate brauchte und dannach gabs noch in bc genug zu thun in wotlk jedoch dies ist dass add on der Leichtigkeit .
Und wird auch noch bis lv 90  oder 100 immer leicht  bleiben


----------



## Ayén (21. Juni 2009)

Wann wirds endlich geschnallt, dass Blizzard sich nicht NUR um die Spieler kümmert, die unmengen Zeit haben?

Ich muss von 19 Uhr bis 5 Uhr Morgens Arbeiten, Jedentag auch Samstag & Sonntag denkste für mich kommt Raiden in frage? Ich habe gerade mal XT-002 mit einer Random Grp gesehen und bei Emalon 2 Embleme der Eroberung erhalten.

WoW spiel ich sehr gern dennoch ist es einfach unfair, dass 80% der Spieler ankommen und meckern, kritisieren und flamen weil es eine Änderung geben wird, die den Casuals zu gut kommt.


Mein Gott was habt ihr für ein Problem damit, wenn Eroberungsmarken in 5er Heros droppen? Ist doch völlig wumpe raidet doch weiter, keine Sau interessierts. Durch die Eroberungsmarken bekommt man eh maximal 2 T8 Teile also was solls? Raider werden weiterhin im vorteil sein.


Dieses ständige gemecker über Änderungen kann man echt nicht mehr lesen. Genauso wie mit den neuen Mount kosten. Reiten ab Level 20 Episch Reiten 40, Fliegen 60.

Kann uns doch nur zu gute kommen? Die Twinker freuen sich schneller an ihr Ziel zu kommen dadurch geht das Leveln noch schneller. ABER hey? Warum die positiven eigenschaften erkennen wenn man gleich alles in Grund und Boden flamen kann.

Blizzard hätte keine 11 MIO Aktive Abos wenn se WoW nicht auch ein wenig an die Casuals anpassen würden.

Mit BC die 25er Instanzen war das ein riesen fortschritt und jetzt machen Sie mit dem Content weiter bzw. mit den Content Inhalten sprich den Gegenständen.

Außerdem ist das doch immer so, Patchnotes erscheinen -> Alle meckern und beschweren sich -> Patch geht live -> Welt ist in Ordnung (Außer für die Anti-Pala-Gesellschaft, die beschweren sich ja immer)


----------



## Abeille (21. Juni 2009)

Taegan schrieb:


> Was viele hier nicht verstehen sind Vergleiche, die sie gleich mal dazu nutzen den jeweiligen Beispielgeber zu deklassieren. Wenn es einer mit Geige, Kohle schleppen oder was-auch-immer vergleicht ist ja wohl klar das es...nur ein vergleich ist, was hat das mit dem RL zu tun?



genau das ist eben so - passte es den leuten wird mit dem verbot des vergleichs rl-wow argumentiert - passt es ihnen selbst, machen sie solche vergleiche gern auch mal selbst

@ayen wenn du mit allem zufrieden bist, was machst du dann in diesem thread? was willst du uns mit deiner aussage sagen? kritik soll man lassen - alles ist gut? ein forum ist nunmal dafür da zu diskutieren - hier reinzuplatzen und einen auf ich-bin-besser-als-alle flame loszulassen ist genauso blöde wie über alles zu meckern. Tut ja hier auch keiner - klassenänderungen sind mir zb egal (ändert sich eh ständig), mountänderungen sind klasse aaber trotzdem halte ich das mit den marken für schlecht. welche einwände es gegen die markenänderung gibt, kannst du hier nachlesen - aber das war wohl zu viel verlangt. lieber selbst an den leuten rummeckern, ihnen dieses vorwerfen und so tun als ob du das nicht mehr lesen könntest - dann tu es doch einfach nciht! und ja auch nach dem patch werd ich spielen, weil das positive und vor allem meine leute ingame noch die negativen seiten aufwiegen - ist dies nicht mehr so ist wow für mich geschichte.

im übrigen kümmert sich blizzard anscheinend um die spieler die ohne aufwand alles haben möchten und nicht um die mit wenig zeit (<- selbst wenigraider), gerade die schätzen nämlich jedes tolle teil besonders, was sie sich erspielen


----------



## Dranay (21. Juni 2009)

Ich muss mich da voll und ganz dem TE anschließen.

Selbst bin ich zwar noch kein Raider, aber auch ich finde, dass es für diejenigen, die sich anstrengen auch mehr zu holen geben sollte, als für die, die nur abunzu mal spielen.
Es ist auch mehr als nur doof, dass Contents einfach rausgepatcht oder besser gesagt übersprungen werden.

Sicherlich denke ich auch "Oh man, wie soll ich das blos schaffen. NaxxPre EQ bekommen, dann NaxxEQ, dann weiter, bis ich irgendwann Ulduar und die anderen Inis gehen kann". Aber das ist auch irgendwo ein Motor. Es gibt etwas, das ich erreichen möchte. 

Aber momentan bekommt man ja alles geschenkt.


Ich mein, warum soll ich dann noch 13€ für WoW bezahlen, wenn ich sowieso alles easydeasy bekommen kann? Da kann ich doch umsonst auf nem Privatserver zocken. Da bekomm ich auch alles in Hintern gesteckt und es kostet mich keinen Heller.


Man könnte jetzt mit Support und Bugs aufwarten, aber das ist nicht wirklich ein Grud, warum man WoW dem Pserver vorzieht.

Blizz sollte es wirklich nicht so übertreiben und alles immer mehr vereinfachen.


Zudem kann ich auch zustimmen, dass die Klassen immer mehr ein Mischmasch werden.
Sicherlich sollte der Spieler und nicht die Klasse im Vordergrund stehen. Aber das kann man auch anders regeln. Durch ganz andere Fähigkeiten.

Man könnte sich zB. als Raidleiter entscheiden "Hab ich lieber mehr Angeriffsgeschwindigkeit im Raid oder mehr Zauberkraft oder doch lieber etwas mehr Ausdauer".

Und schon gibt es 3 Klassen, die man auswählen kann.


----------



## Lestara (21. Juni 2009)

Der Fehler, den Blizzard macht ist doch nun ganz offensitlich, auch wenns noch niemand wirklich ausgesprochen hat:

Anfangszeit WotLK haben viele gemeckert, daß der Riad Content zu leicht ist. Die meisten dieser Aussagen bezogen sich auf Naxx und Sath ohne Adds. Blizzard reagierte, und baute mit Ulduar eine Raid Instanz, welches deutlich mehr Anforderungen an den Spieler stellte, um "Profi-Raidern" entgegen zu kommen, und schuf so das "alte" wer mehr raidet, hat besseres Equip" Verhältniss, wie es in Classic und BC schon galt, und auch heute im PvP auch noch gilt. Wer mehr PvP/Arena spielt hat höheres Rating, kommt schneller an besseres PvP Gear.

Nun erschafft Blizzard eine weitere Instanz, welche wiederrum schwerer sein soll als die letzte (Ulduar) oder wenigstens gleichwertig. 

ABER: In BC waren viele Leute (gegen Ende BC) im Schwarzen Tempel und Co. was aber meist an den vielen Nerfs lag, den die Instanzen im Hinblick auf WotLK erfahren haben. Man erinnere sich an den "Sunwell-Patch" und die Abschwächung der Raidbosse was deren HP anging. Vorher konnte eben nicht jeder in den BT oder SWP, weil es einfach nicht möglich war, meist durch Equip Unterschied, und das war (in meine Augen) auch gut so.

Nennen wir dochmal ein Beispiel, welches man vielleicht besser nachvollziehen kann:

Du bist ein Viel Raider, steckst eine Menge Zeit in das Spiel, um aus deiner Klasse das Beste rauszuholen, liest vielleicht bei ElitistJerks die Foren oder beteiligst dich sogar aktiv, lernst die Spielmechaniken kennen, bastelst an deiner Skillung rum ect. Woher du nun diese Zeit hast spielt keine Rolle, du hast sie halt. Sei es Urlaub, Arbeitslosigkeit, Selbstständigkeit mit viel Freizeit oder passender Schichtdienst, da gibts viele Möglichkeiten.
Du eröffnest dir so die Möglichkeit, im Content immer weiter aufzusteigen, "vorne mitzumischen".

Nun kommt ein Spieler, der zwar auch schon längere Zeit WoW spielt, aber sich keinen Meter mit der Materie auskennt, eben ein "Vollblut-Casual" der WoW wirklich nur spielt aus Spaß am Spiel, der sich nicht für die Formeln interessiert (hinterm Gegner stehen, damit er nicht parieren kann; wieviel Hit und Expertise man braucht damit Angriffe nichtmehr oder minimal verfehlen; usw.).

Wieso sollte dieser Spieler dann auf die selbe Stufe gestellt werden wie der "Pro"? Nur weil es mehr von der "Sorte Spieler" gibt?
Es gibt in Deutschland nur wenige Manager, welche ein fürstliches Gehalt haben, die meisten sind stinknormale Arbeitnehmer mit Tariflohn (wenn überhaupt). Darf ich dann als Arbeitnehmer das gleiche Gehalt verlangen, obwohl ich mich nicht mit der Materie auskenne?
Wenn ich viele Überstunden mache, darf ich dann erwarten, daß ich eine Entsprechende Entlohung dafür bekomme, die mein Mitarbeiter nicht hat weil er eben nicht diese Überstunden geleistet hat?
Fussball genau das selbe: Darf ich als Amateur Fussballer das selbe Geld verlangen wie jemand aus der Bundesliga?

Ich kann verstehen, daß Blizzard den Content einer möglichst breiten Masse zur Verfügung stellen will, find ich auch gut, aber was nun gemacht werden soll ist der falsche Weg. Dadurch wird ein Content Abschnitt quasi zu Karazhan am Ende von BC, ein reines "Suchen noch Leute für Naxx Markenrun, 2 std clear".

Würden die Embleme aus Ulduar 10 und Naxx 25er droppen, würde sich wohl keiner so sehr aufregen. Aber Marken aus dem derzeitig schwersten Content in einer HERO-5er Ini fallen zu lassen ist einfach lächerlich. Valor Marken ok, aber Conqueror, ne danke, DAS ist dann zu viel des guten.


----------



## Naho (21. Juni 2009)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> eben genau das, wir fragen uns gerade ob wir ulduar noch weiterraiden sollen oder lieber soviele alte embleme anhäufen sollten wie möglich damit wir mit 3.2 sofort versch ulduar25er teile haben
> 
> defacto isses so das uns mit den patchnotes der ansporn genommen wurde weiterzuraiden, zumindest bis 3.2.


Aber man geht auch Raiden um Spaß zu haben und nicht nur an Equip zu kommen. Denn es freut einen auch selbst , wenn man mit 24 anderen Leuten gemeinsam einen Boss legt, an den man lange versucht hat.


----------



## rhababer (21. Juni 2009)

@ Ayen

Dir muß ich recht geben. Genauso ist es. Blizzard macht sein Spiel nicht kaputt, Blizzard macht es nur der Mehrheit recht. Und dies sind Casuals. Ihnen mit den neuen Marken entgegenzukommen, ist doch nur eine logische Konsequenz. Und nur die Mißgunst läßt diesen Aufschrei der Empörung durch das Forum hallen. Wenn ich schon höre "erarbeiten", des ist doch Gaga. Solange ihr dafür nicht bezahlt werdet, sollte ihr hier nichts erarbeiten.

Und bis wir unsere T 8 was auch immer haben, habt ihr doch das T 9,5 .. und könnt wieder zu flamen beginnen, bis der neue Patch WOW "entgültig ins Grab bringt" oder so.

@ Kobe_Sucks

Jetzt sag mal ehrlich. Was ärgert dich am meisten ? Daß diese "Kacknoobs" Items kriegen, daß Blizzard alles zu einfach macht ? Oder daß du so viel Zeit in etwas investiert hast, was jetzt "tot" ist und "in Frieden ruhen" soll ? Ich glaub du bist einfach sauer, weil dein Spiel(zeug) kaputt ist und es nie wieder so funktioniert wies vorher war. (Vllt bist du auch einfach nur älter und weiser geworden?)

Dazu kann man nur sagen: "Laß los, vergiss deine Wut und richte sie gegen das, das diese auch verursacht hat. Deine Unfähigkeit, mit dieser Problematik klar zu kommen."


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Juni 2009)

von mir gibts auch ein

/sign


----------



## rhababer (21. Juni 2009)

@ Lestara

Du vergisst einen wesentlich Punkt bezüglich deines Vergleiches. Blizzard erschafft eine Welt, in die man Abtauchen kann, die sich in stetigem Wandel befindet. Der Sammlertrieb wird nicht nur dadurch angeregt, daß man lila gegenstände zeigt, sondern auch, daß man die Möglichkeit eröffnet, diese auch zu erreichen. Der einzige Vorteil, den du als erfolgreicher Raider hast ist der zeitliche Vorsprung. Alles was passiert wird immer SPÄTESTENS mit dem nächste Addon relativiert. In diesem Fall findet die Realtivierung etwas früher statt, aber doch nicht in dem Ausmaß, wie es ein Addon mit sich bringt.

Hier gehts nicht darum sich "items" zu erarbeiten. Sondern nur darum, wer diese als erster trägt. Und des müßte doch als Entschädigung reichen ?


----------



## coolcasis (21. Juni 2009)

Also mein Meinung sieht so aus:
WoW schafft eine perfekte Welt für die Casuals. Sie können noch am selben Tag an dem sie 80 wurden schon Arthas in den Arsch treten und Twasweißich bekommen ...
Zu den Meinungen dass 10% Hardcoreraider sind und der Rest Casuals, welche nur die Raider finanzieren:
Ist doch richtig so die Raider tun ja auch was für ihr Equipment und laufen net nur Heroes für ihr Eq.
Aber ich bin auch der Meinung, wenn Blizz des wirklich so macht wies momentan ausschaut, dann werden viele Spieler von WoW gehen ... sprich die Casuals werden die neuen "Pros" und bekommen neue Casuals ... des is alles Bullshit vom feinsten ... sogar mit Kirsche oben drauf ... 
ich hab jetz nur noch zwei sachen zu sagen ... 

/sign 

und

Blizz i hate you


----------



## Abeille (21. Juni 2009)

@rhababer ähm hausARBEIT wird auch nicht bezahlt - wir dürfen also jetzt nur noch von hausbeschäftigung reden?

dh für alle poster, verboten sind hier:

- vergleich von wow mit jeglichen aktivitäten im "realen leben", sprich fussball, tennis sonstwas
- begriffe wie "erarbeitet, Arbeit, Leistung, geleistet, Erfolg....." 
- wow als hobby zu bezeichen - hobby ist nur was nicht am pc stattfindet
- "erfolge" in wow sind nur virtuell, nichtig und eher peinlich weil ja nur pixel 

benutzt du solch dinge bist du (ankreuzen)

a) völlig realitätsfern b) ein armer suchtie c) ein blöder pro gamer d)völlig blöd

-> wobei ich mich frage in welchem leben denn dann wow gespielt wird? oder gehört wow gar wie zb ein brettspiel zu einer beschäftigung IM realen leben?


----------



## Tokkró (21. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> genau das ist eben so - passte es den leuten wird mit dem verbot des vergleichs rl-wow argumentiert - passt es ihnen selbst, machen sie solche vergleiche gern auch mal selbst




/sign


@Abeille

/vote kickban

das is keine meinung, das is eine beleidigung. hobby is das, was ich draus mach, l*eck mich!
keine ahnung was du sonst so treibst, wahrscheinlich will und darf das eh keiner wissen. ich geh mal davon aus dass du guild wars spielt, das is wohl grade anspruchslos genug...

sry, aber ich hab mich bei der wortwahl schon zurückgehalten!


----------



## Naho (21. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> ...
> 
> - vergleich von wow mit jeglichen aktivitäten im "realen leben", sprich fussball, tennis sonstwas
> - begriffe wie "erarbeitet, Arbeit, Leistung, geleistet, Erfolg....."
> ...



Wer sagt, dass ein Hobby nicht am Pc stattfinden darf?


----------



## Abeille (21. Juni 2009)

für mich gibt es mehrere arten von spielern nicht nur pros und casuals

- "pros" = vielspieler die eine menge zeit in wow investieren und dementsprechend erfolg haben
- feierabendraider (1-2 tage in der woche raiden) = begrenzte zeit investieren und langsam vorankommen
- spaßspieler = raiden nicht und konzentrieren sich auf andere dinge
- vielspieler ohne ehrgeiz = wollen alles sofort und so sein wie die pros (natürlich mit geringem aufwand)

die änderung betrifft dabei gruppe 2 (denen der erfolg genommen wird auch was durch anstrengung zu erreichen) und gruppe 4 welche dann blöd rumposen können mit ihren epixxxx


----------



## Orinea (21. Juni 2009)

Sry aber habt ihr keine anderen Hobbys das ihr euch nur über wow aufregt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Naho (21. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> für mich gibt es mehrere arten von spielern nicht nur pros und casuals
> 
> - "pros" = vielspieler die eine menge zeit in wow investieren und dementsprechend erfolg haben
> - feierabendraider (1-2 tage in der woche raiden) = begrenzte zeit investieren und langsam vorankommen
> ...


Die 'feierabendraider' können sich ja trotzdem noch ihre Erfolge in der Raid-Ini 'erarbeiten'. Was hindert sie denn daran?


----------



## rhababer (21. Juni 2009)

@ Abielle

^^ ähm .. jetzt hast du mich erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich stell mir oft die Frage, wieviel Realität sich denn in WOW verbirgt. Ich weiß, daß ich richtig froh war, als ich endlich episch fliegen konnte und hat mir auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht, einfach rumzufliegen und nur Kräuter zu farmen. Es macht einfach Spaß in dieser Welt und dann auch im TS Spaß zu haben.

Ich hab echt n bisserl zu dick aufgetragen. 

Zum Theme "erarbeiten". Dem ist einfach nicht so. Man hat einfach den Ergeiz, diese Instanzen durchzuspielen und dies und das zu erreichen und dann sich wohlig bei Erfolg zu freuen (ja auch mir "Realitässuchti" passiert das). Aber erarbeiten setzt meiner Meinung nach vorraus, daß du dies machen "mußt". Das sollte doch nicht die Bedingung sein das Spiel zu spielen ? Ich gönn doch allen, die diese Items kriegen dies auch. Aber diese Mißgunst, die mir dann entgegen schlägt, weil ich in 3-4 Monate die selben Sachen trage, die ich mir dann nicht "erarbeitet" habe, stößt mir auf.


----------



## Abeille (21. Juni 2009)

Tokkró schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> @Abeille
> ...



??? ironie nicht verstanden?


----------



## Darutarn (21. Juni 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Sollte sich das Gameplay wirklich in die Richtung ändern, die mit den Patchnotes beanschlagt wird, dann höre ich entgültig mit WoW auf. Das ist dann kein Spiel mehr, das ich spielen möchte.




mimimi?


----------



## Murk (21. Juni 2009)

Und noch einmal..

Jeder kann selber entscheiden ob er Hero5 gehen möchte für Heldentum-Marken, Naxx25 für Ehrenmarken oder Ulduar25 Marken.
Jeder dieser Bereiche hat verschiedene Schweirigkeitsgrade und sollte demnach auch unterschieden werden - was ist daran so schwer ??
Ich selber habe von Ulduar 4 Bosse erst gesehen, na und ?? Habe demnach nur ein T8 Teil, na und ???
Die neue Inze sollten sie auch Ulduar25 Marken nehmen und demnach auch die Teile da drin, evtl. das Level der Items anheben. Aber die Unterschiede der einzelnen Bereiche sollte gewahrt bleiben, so kann sich jeder aussuchen was er machen möchte und seine Zeit investieren.
Aber Ulduar25 Marken in Hero ist schlicht einfach der falsche weg und total am Spiel vorbei.

Nur 2 T8 Teile ?? OK, aber man vergisst die anderen hochwertigen Teile die man sich mit Marken kaufen kann. Ist nicht verkehrt, aber da ist auch zu leicht dran zu kommen.

Der einzige Vorteil, auch wenn es mich persl. ärgert - es gibt keine Waffen für Marken. 
Dropen Waffen muss man sich darum prügeln um diese zu bekommen......


----------



## Abeille (21. Juni 2009)

@rhababer

naja es klingt hier immer so, als ob es sooo schwer ist gute sachen zu bekommen. aber mal ehrlich, die ersten bosse in ulduar sind doch nun wirklich auch für viele "casuals" legbar. dann dauert es eben ein bißchen, bis man sich ein paar gute sachen holen kann, dafür ist es aber etwas "besonderes", so wie es etwas besonderes ist von einem mit anderen gelegten boss ein tolles equipteil zu bekommen - ein gefarmtes teil da doch was völlig anderes. klar ich kann ja darauf verzichten aber irgendwie zerschlägt es den erfolg. pros ist das im übrigen egal - die nehmen mit was sie brauchen und rushen dann eben durch die nächste ini.
ich kann mich noch an den großen bossnerf in bc erinnern. vorher war ein bosskill noch was besonderes - danach wars irgendwie schal - entwertet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (21. Juni 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> PS. Leute die erfolgreich raiden, sind oft noch lange keine Hardcorezocker und verbringen oft nicht mehr Zeit vor dem Rechner als die sogenannten "Casuals". Sie verfügen nur über ein effektiveres Zeitmanagement bzw. eine effektivere oder andere Spielweise. Sie verbringen im Gegensatz zu den Casuals halt nicht viel Zeit in Dungeons, Heros oder PvP, sondern konzentrieren sich in erster Linie auf das Raiden. Mit 2 Raidabenden pro Woche kann man schon sehr erfolgreich sein ohne auf dass das RL stark eingeschränkt ist.



Ich würde aber behaupten, das ist kein Zeitmanagement, sondern Spaßmanagement. Natürlich kann ich exakt die gleiche Zeit im Spiel verbringen, um zu raiden, oder in Hero Inis zu gehen, oder mich im PvP zu kloppen... Es gibt ja auch im RL sone und solche Beschäftigungen.


----------



## Spellman (21. Juni 2009)

Was einige wohl auch noch nicht so ganz mitbekommen haben:

In den beiden 10- und 25-Spieler-Instanzen des Kolosseums der Kreuzfahrer fällt ein neues Emblem des Triumphs. 

Soweit, so gut.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In allen Dungeons, in denen bisher Embleme des Heldentums oder der Ehre gefunden werden konnten, wie zum Beispiel Naxxramas oder Hallen des Steins im Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch', finden sich jetzt stattdessen Embleme der Eroberung. Embleme der Eroberung können noch immer in Embleme der Ehre oder des Heldentums umgetauscht werden. 

Watn Müll.. aber na gut... darüber wurd ja die ganz Zeit diskutiert

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die tägliche Dungeonquest auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch' hat nun als Belohnung 2 Emblem des Triumphs, während es in der täglichen Dungeonquest auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'normal' 1 Emblem des Triumphs zu erlangen gibt. 

Ja ne, is klar.....
*D.h ich bekomm pro Tag mit den Dungeon/Hero-Dailys 3 Marken des Triumphs* !!, die sonst nur bei den Bossen in den dicksten Inis von Patch 3.2 droppen ... das macht 21 Marken pro Woche.. da wird es massig Raidgilden geben, die weniger aus den Inis des Kolosseums rausholen!! oO

Und da auch eine bei der Dungeon-Daily droppt, kann ich beim hochlvln schon die dicksten Marken ingame einsammeln.... na gz!


----------



## Segojan (21. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Fallobst, weil die Casuals im PvP fallen wie die Fliegen.



Da sich abzeichnet, dass das Fallobst demnächst unter sich ist, wird sich das mit dem Fallen wie die Fliegen auch irgendwann einpegeln.

Was ich bisher vermisst habe, ist der laute Ruf danach, dass es "PvP Marken mit XP" und "PvP Marken ohne XP" gibt und unterschiedliches Equip dafür. (Verbunden mit ca. 5 bis 15 Androhungen von Accountkündigungen, die sich hinterher als leere Versprechen erweisen.)


----------



## rhababer (21. Juni 2009)

@ Abeille

Aber das ist doch genau der Lauf der Dinge. Und ich weiß, daß es vorher schwerer war bosse zu legen. Und solche Leute habens einfach drauf. Aber es ist nun mal so, daß es leichter wird. Weil das gros der Spieler einfach ständig ihre Item verbessern. Mann sieht des doch einfach daran, daß man einfach im TS merkt, welche Leute die Encounter beschreiben können und es ausm Stegreif schaffen ne gesunde Strategie mit den anwesenden zu erschaffen. Das sind auch die Rechner, die sich mit den Formeln auseinander setzen. 

Aber dieser Erfolg bleibt doch bestehen !! Leute die Ahnung haben, haben einfach Ahnung. Das ist doch auch was. Und man merkt es doch spätestens wenn du mit diesen Leuten inner Inze bist. Der Reset der stattfindet ist doch nur Politik. Deswegen wird dieses System auch egal wieviel anfeindungen dem entgegengebracht wird, nicht ändern. Es ist so. Sollte es wirklich so sein, daß diese Politik weniger Spieler an WOW bindet, dann wird diese geändert. Aber im Moment siehts einfach nicht danach aus. Ich werd mich jetzt hüten ein RL Beispiel zu bringen ^^.

Fakt ist einfach, daß wirkliche Erfolge (hier ein beliebiges RL Beispiel einsetzen) einfach nicht in Zahlen ausgedrückt werden können. Dein Erfolg ist lediglich, daß ihr diese eher erreicht haben. Und ich gehe deswegen nicht nach Ulduar, weil meine Gilde zu klein ist, da sind selten mal 10 Leute da. Und ob diese dann wirklich etwas in Ulduar reißen werden, bezweifel ich ^^. Aber Spaß ist dabei. Und genau deshalb find ichs gut, daß ich dies Teile kriegen kann.

Und noch was. Ich könnte auf dies Embleme auch verzichten, aber ich finds trotzdem knorke


----------



## lakiller (21. Juni 2009)

ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen.. ich hab zu BC angefangen und fand die instanzen dort auch schon besser, mit den marken konnte man sich obwohl man nur karazhan ging alle paar wochen mal ein neues tolles item kaufen, trotzdem gab es angenehm schweren content.
jetz in wotlk rusht man nahezu durch die inis durch, wipes sind eine absolute seltenheit..


----------



## Abeille (21. Juni 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Die tägliche Dungeonquest auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch' hat nun als Belohnung 2 Emblem des Triumphs, während es in der täglichen Dungeonquest auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'normal' 1 Emblem des Triumphs zu erlangen gibt.
> 
> Ja ne, is klar.....
> ...



/ironie an

naja ich bezahl ja auch 13 euro dann hab ich auch recht auf sachen aus der schwersten ini / t9 

/ironie aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (21. Juni 2009)

Ayén schrieb:


> Wann wirds endlich geschnallt, dass Blizzard sich nicht NUR um die Spieler kümmert, die unmengen Zeit haben?
> 
> Ich muss von 19 Uhr bis 5 Uhr Morgens Arbeiten, Jedentag auch Samstag & Sonntag denkste für mich kommt Raiden in frage? Ich habe gerade mal XT-002 mit einer Random Grp gesehen und bei Emalon 2 Embleme der Eroberung erhalten.



das ist einfach nur PESCH nicht jeder arbeitet in einer nachtschicht die meißten werden zwischen 06:00 - 21:00 arbeiten 

es gibt gilden die raiden um 18 uhr und welche die fangen erst um 21 uhr an aufgrund der arbeit das hat aber nix mit pro oder casual zu tun wie ich finde 

ich geh an 3 tagen on (raidtagen zwischen 18:30-22:30) und bin auf meinem server in einer der erfolgreichsten horde gilden 

ulduar hätten wir im normalfall in 2 tagen clear würden wir keine hardmodes probieren 

nun bin ich pro ? wegen den erfolg im raid oder weil die 3 tage zu viel sind ? oder eher casual ?

jeder definiert es anders...


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2009)

ganz meine meinung, in bc war das leben am schoensten.
ich war so happy in kara^^


----------



## Xentres (21. Juni 2009)

Mhm, nach reiflicher Überlegung bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass mich die Änderungen an den Marken nicht stören.

Eigentlich musste ich nur mal über meinen Schatten springen, aufhören mich darüber zu ärgern, dass ich knapp 4 Wochen für meine Embleme gebraucht hab um sie zusammen zu haben und mal nochmal zu schaun, was man sich dafür kaufen kann. Dann ist die Sache ganz klar - es ist wayne ^^

Ich persönlich hab alles von den Emblemen der Eroberung, was meinen Char verbessert und hab noch keine 100 Stück davon gesammelt.
Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mir wenn der Patch kommt, dann für die Embleme wiedermal das nächstbessere PvP-Gear zulegen kann - für mein just 4 fun Arena-Team mit meinem Bruder und dessen Freundin ^^
Keine Sorge PvPler - wir wollen nur Spaß und net euer Waffenrating ;D

Wenn sich mal alle an die Nase fassen, die hier rumweinen, werden sie wohl auch feststellen, dass sie mit den Emblemen der Eroberung nur noch Runenbeschriebene Kugeln kaufen können ^^ Also vollkommen wayne wo die droppen

So far - Xentres


----------



## Bellthane (21. Juni 2009)

Nach langem hin und her, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die Änderung wohl nicht so tiefgreifend ist, wie viele behaupten. Es gab ja in BC auch nur einen Typ von Marken. Ich würde zwar die Triumph-Dinger im 25er Ulduar droppen lassen und die Embleme für die Dailies auf die Eroberungsmarken beschränken, aber naja.

Den Anfängern wird das keineswegs helfen, da man, wie zu BC damals, nur mehr Markenruns machen wird und möglichst schnell durch die Inis will.


----------



## Bilgerat (21. Juni 2009)

Wer wirklich in WoW mal was erreichen wollen würde und dabei kein WoW-Opfer sein will, der würde wie ich eher dafür sein mehr kleine Raids mit 2-3 Bossen ein zu führen. Wie Casual kann man sein wenn man am Wochenende nichts unternimmt weil man 7 stunden in Naxx verbringen muss?
Auch wenns vlt zu leicht sein wird mit den T8 sachen durch 5er HC inis, aber immer noch besser als nie über den ersten content hinhaus zu kommen!


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> dh für alle poster, verboten sind hier:
> 
> - vergleich von wow mit jeglichen aktivitäten im "realen leben", sprich fussball, tennis sonstwas
> - begriffe wie "erarbeitet, Arbeit, Leistung, geleistet, Erfolg....."
> ...



Das impliziert das hier jemand, außer den Admins, in der Lage ist, hier Verbote auszusprechen und durchzusetzen.
Da dies nicht der Fall ist, ist das Benutzen dieser Ausdücke auch nicht verboten. (ausser in deiner überschäumenden Phantasie)

Ich bleibe aber dabei, das jemand der beständig in Zusammenhang mit einem Spiel von Harter Arbeit und Leistung spricht, damit eine Einstellung präsentiert die ich gelinde gesagt merkwürdig finde. Das is aber lediglich meine persönliche Meinung dazu, die ich mir erlaube in einem Diskussionsforum kundzutun.


----------



## rhababer (21. Juni 2009)

Bilgerat schrieb:


> Auch wenns vlt zu leicht sein wird mit den T8 sachen durch 5er HC inis, aber immer noch besser als nie über den ersten content hinhaus zu kommen!



Die beste Antwort an alle, die gegen das neue Emblem management sind !


----------



## Abeille (21. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das impliziert das hier jemand, außer den Admins, in der Lage ist, hier Verbote auszusprechen und durchzusetzen.
> Da dies nicht der Fall ist, ist das Benutzen dieser Ausdücke auch nicht verboten. (ausser in deiner überschäumenden Phantasie)
> 
> Ich bleibe aber dabei, das jemand der beständig in Zusammenhang mit einem Spiel von Harter Arbeit und Leistung spricht, damit eine Einstellung präsentiert die ich gelinde gesagt merkwürdig finde. Das is aber lediglich meine persönliche Meinung dazu, die ich mir erlaube in einem Diskussionsforum kundzutun.



es geht nicht darum eine meinung zu verbieten sondern darum begriffsdümpeleien dafür zu benutzen, anderen ohne argumentation irgendwelchen mist an den kopf zu werfen (kann mich da ein dein "realitätsfern" etc erinnern) und das nur, weil nicht alle hier im forum in der lage sind, sich so zugegebenermaßen gut rhetorisch wie du auszudrücken. Dabei sollte klar sein, dass spieler, wenn sie von "arbeit" und "erarbeitet" schreiben sicherlich nicht das spiel wow mit der rl gleichsetzen - jeder andere versteht darunter "erspielt" außer anscheindend ein paar poster die keine anderen argumente haben. sorry aber das ist keine meinung, das ist im besten fall nur unfair - im schlimmsten absichtliches ausspielen von rhetorikfähigkeit. (das du meinen post gleich superernst darstellst (admin haben hier nur rechte) schlägt im übrigen in die gleiche kerbe. sorry - ist zu durchsichtig


----------



## coolcasis (21. Juni 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> *Nach langem hin und her, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die Änderung wohl nicht so tiefgreifend ist, wie viele behaupten.* Es gab ja in BC auch nur einen Typ von Marken. Ich würde zwar die Triumph-Dinger im 25er Ulduar droppen lassen und die Embleme für die Dailies auf die Eroberungsmarken beschränken, aber naja.



mag sein, dass du des so siehst. aber ich denke net, dass alle des so sehen ... ich für mich persönlich suche mir schon nen privatserver mit classiccontent


----------



## rhababer (21. Juni 2009)

@ Abeille

Erstens: Das Wort erarbeitet wurde von dir benutzt. Du hast nicht erspielt gesagt, sonder erarbeitet. Das wird schon seinen Grund haben.

Zweitens: Ich hab mich bemüht alles, was hier mit Arbeit oder erarbeiten in Anführungszeichen zu setzten. Da ich eben dieses Erarbeiten auch als lächerlich ansehe. Es wurde erspielt (gelootet, geninjad, erwürfelt .. etc). Sollte ich die " " mal vergessen haben, dann wars keine Absicht.

Drittens: Der Arbeitsvergleich im RL leben soll nur verdeutlichen, daß es eben ein sehr schlechter Ausdruck ist, sich gegenstände zu erarbeiten. Hier schließt sich der Kreis. Wo beginnt denn nun die Arbeit, wo endet der Spaß ? Wie lange hab ich ein Recht auf dieses Item? Und wann darf es auf anderem Weg verdient werden ? Und wer bestimmt, wie dies geschieht ?

Im Endeffekt stemmst du dich gegen eine Entwicklung, die du nicht mehr aufhalten kannst

EDIT: Achja, ich hab kapiert, daß deine neuen "Forenregeln" auf mich gemünzt waren und deshalb als IRONIE anzusehen sind. Dies ist nicht deine Meinung. Im übrigen auch nicht meine ^^


----------



## JP_1018 (21. Juni 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> du sagtest ja es sei "unsinn" verschiedene Embleme einzuführen. Ich sehe eigentlich einen großen Sinn darin.
> Weil überleg dir mal du bräuchtest für die besten Items die gleichen Marken wie für die Anfangsitems, sag ich jetz mal so(Nur halt für die guten - wie du sagst - weit mehr) dann könntest du einfach durch stundenlanges stupides heroes farmen auch an die richtig guten Sachen kommen.




Aber dann hast du was dafür geleistet, lass mal ein "gutes Teil" 120 embleme kosten, das entspricht (ohne dailys) ungefähr 40 heroische instanzen, wenn du dir also 3-4 items kaufst bist du bei 120-160 ini gänge. Wenn ich mich quäle und wirklich hart daran arbeite die marken zusammen zu bekommen, dann ist das auch gerechtfertigt, in meinen augen hat jmd, der all das über sich ergehen lässt genauso ein anrecht wie der der nächte lang in einem dungeon die härtesten bosse zerlegt, solang es in einer relation steht...


----------



## Hubautz (21. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> für mich gibt es mehrere arten von spielern nicht nur pros und casuals
> 
> - "pros" = vielspieler die eine menge zeit in wow investieren und dementsprechend erfolg haben
> - feierabendraider (1-2 tage in der woche raiden) = begrenzte zeit investieren und langsam vorankommen
> ...



Diese Einteilung kann ich sogar nachvollziehen. 
Wie du sagst, interessiert es Gruppe 1 wohl überhaupt nicht, die machen weiter ihr Ding und freuen sich, schwierige Aufgaben zu meistern.
Gruppe 3 lassen wir auch mal außen vor, die freuen sich einfach dass es günstig oder einfach ein paar neue Items gibt.
Gruppe 2 (zu der ich mich zählen würde) ist die Sache auch einigermaßen wurscht, weil mir es völlig egal ist, wo einer seine Items her hat. Ist doch völlig schnurz ob ich mir etwas für Marken kaufen kann. Im dümmsten Fall hab ich den Boss, wo man das Teil bekommen kann schon 20 Mal down und das Ding ist einfach nicht gedroppt.
Und Gruppe 4 nimmt doch eh niemand ernst. Item Poser sind lächerlich,  egal ob sie das Ding für Marken gekauft haben oder ob es aus einer Raidinstanz stammt. Weiß ich denn, ob das nicht einfach einer ist, den die Gilde durchgeschleift hat?
Also was soll die ganze Diskussion eigentlich?


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> Dabei sollte klar sein, dass spieler, wenn sie von "arbeit" und "erarbeitet" schreiben sicherlich nicht das spiel wow mit der rl gleichsetzen - jeder andere versteht darunter "erspielt" außer anscheindend ein paar poster die keine anderen argumente haben.



Das ist ein schöner Punkt! (vorallem weil es ein richtig gutes Argument ist)
Sollte es so sein wie du sagst, dann senke ich mein Haupt in Demut und schäme mich (ernst gemeint)
Ich persönlich bin jedoch der Überzeugung (und das ist zwangsläufig eine Meinung weil es ja keine Untersuchung darüber gibt) basierend auf einem hohen Prozentsatz der Post hier, dass diese Poster keineswegs diese Differenzierung vornehmen, sondern tatsächlich glauben, dass das, was sie hier in WOW tun harte Arbeit wäre. Im eigentlichen Sinnes des Wortes.

Aber ehrlich, in diesem Punkt würde ich mich freuen, wenn du recht hast und ich unrecht habe!!


----------



## Arenus (21. Juni 2009)

So,
Ich poste auch nicht viel lese dafür aber viel.
Zu diesem Thema will ich mich trotzdem mal äußern.
Ich bin ein casual und finde das ganze nicht schlecht.
Ich denke richtige casuals die nur 1-2 std am tag spielen werden auch ein bisschen brauchen um die marken zusammen zu haben für 2 T8 teile.
Ich glaube nicht das naxx übersprungen wird, warum auch, es gibt dort gute items und auch ne menge marken warum soll man es überspringen?
Casuals wollen ja auch den content sehen und ich meine es lohnt sich auch noch naxx zu machen.
Die Profis haben immer noch ihre hardcore erfolge und werden auch ziemlich schnell mit t9 items rumlaufen.
mfg


----------



## Abeille (21. Juni 2009)

nicht ganz richtig - jeder kann täglich 3 embleme des triumphs erreichen - wie dargestellt 21 stück in der woche nur duch die 2 täglichen dungeon quests. da ich davon ausgehe, dass es dafür t9 teile und entsprechendes anderes equip gibt kann man dann sogar ulduar überspringen bzw nach ein oder zwei wochen wird ulduar zu einem reinen spaziergang. was soll das dann noch? und wie bereits dargestellt - welcher raid der 2 mal in der woche raidet schafft in der neuen ini so viele abzeichen für lau? das es uldu 25 marken überall gibt ist ja schon blöd aber die neuen marken auch gleich nachgeworfen zu bekommen ist der gipfel der unsinnigkeit.

und mal jeder hand aufs herz: die dailies sind nun wirklich für alle machbar

@ohrensammler/rhababer - naja jetzt reicht ja unsere wortklauberei - back to topic ;-)


----------



## rhababer (21. Juni 2009)

@ Abeille

Was war denn das Topic ? ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Juni 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> @ohrensammler/rhababer - naja jetzt reicht ja unsere wortklauberei - back to topic ;-)



Wenn du das als Wortklauberei bezeichnest, dann hast du viel über Sprache nicht verstanden.

Das jemand im Einzfall mal erarbeiten sagt und erspielen meint ist ja kein Ding.

Aber es gibt ja diese beiden verschiedenen Wörter. Und dennoch findet du hier auf 48 Seiten unzählige Male das Wort "Arbeiten" aber nicht einmal das Wort "Erspielen."
Für mich hat das eine Bedeutung die fern von jeder Wortklauberei ist. Soetwas zeugt schon von einer bestimmten Grundeinstellung.
Und zwar meiner Ansicht nach von einer Schwierigkeit Spiel von real Erlebtem zu trennen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

Sprache ist weit mehr als Mund aufmachen - Wort/Satz kommt raus - alles klar!


----------



## Abeille (21. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn du das als Wortklauberei bezeichnest, dann hast du viel über Sprache nicht verstanden.
> 
> Das jemand im Einzfall mal erarbeiten sagt und erspielen meint ist ja kein Ding.
> 
> ...



genau - sprache ist kommunikation - dh wenn du die worte so interpretierst dann ist es deine interpretation - daraus schlüsse zu ziehen ist eben dann falsch, subjektiv - dh wenn wie mehrere das wort "erarbeiten" hier einfach locker benutzen scheint wohl deine interpretation evtl nicht richtig zu sein - also einfach mal nachfragen statt menschen einen realitätsverlust zu unterstellen - genauso könnte ich sagen, wenn du das wort hier so eng siehst, dann besteht bei dir ein realitätsverlust zwischen einer erweiterten nutzung des wortes arbeit auch im zusammen hang mit spielen bzw hobbies (zb handballtrainigserfolg erarbeiten, fussball taktik erarbeiten, gartenarbeit) und der reinen definitorischen benutzung als arbeit um seine existenz zu sichern (im übrigen ist selbst dort der begriff der "arbeit" durchaus nicht ohne diskussion)

und genau - sprache ist mehr als nur "wort - ein sinn" - sprache heißt den anderen auch dann verstehen, wenn er evtl mit worten etwas ungenauer umgeht


----------



## Omidas (21. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich bleibe aber dabei, das jemand der beständig in Zusammenhang mit einem Spiel von Harter Arbeit und Leistung spricht, damit eine Einstellung präsentiert die ich gelinde gesagt merkwürdig finde. Das is aber lediglich meine persönliche Meinung dazu, die ich mir erlaube in einem Diskussionsforum kundzutun.



Und ich bin sehrwohl der Meinung, das Vergleiche von anderen Hobbys, die
nicht am PC gemacht werden mit WoW erlaubt sind und erlaube mir das in
einem Disksuionsforum kundzutun.

Den nehmen wir mal einen sehr begeisterten Autotuner. Der verkricht sich
täglich halt 4 Stunden in seine Garage um an seinem Auto zu schrauben.
Er hat viel "harte" Arbeit in sein Auto gesteckt und ist Solz auf das was er
erreicht hat.
Er fährt fast jedes WE auf eine Treffen um sich auszutauschen und auch
ein wenig zu protzen.
Jetzt kommt der Autohersteller hin und verscherbelte richtig geil getuned
Autos bei Aldi für nen Spotpreis und das ärgert den Schrauber nun doch
etwas.
Den zum einen kann man seine "Leistung" nicht mehr richtig würdigen, da
die wenigsten unterscheiden können, was eigenständig gemacht wurde, oder
was Discountware ist und zum anderen meinen viele Aldikäufer jetzt ihm
Ratschläge zu geben, weil ihr Auto ja eh besser/gleichgut ist.

Dieses Beispiel kann man 1:1 auf WoW übernehmen. Der (wichtige)
Unterschied ist nur, das die Kontakte, die man durch sein Hobby erlangt in
der einen Form direkt und bei der anderen indirekt sind.

Solange man sich dessen bewusst ist und auch außerhalb der PC Welt
genug Kontakte hat und raus kommt, sehe ich kein Hindernis bei den
Vergleichen von zwei gleichwertigen Hobbys.

Und wenige würde einem Autobastler sagen, das es keine "Arbeit" wär die
er an seinem Auto gehabt hat. Den man kann auch arbeit in sein Hobby
stecken.

PS:
Das hier geschriebene ist keine Wertung von Patch 3.2, sondern nur auf
den Sachverhalt "Arbeit" in WoW.


----------



## Quintusrex (21. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Diese Einteilung kann ich sogar nachvollziehen.
> Wie du sagst, interessiert es Gruppe 1 wohl überhaupt nicht, die machen weiter ihr Ding und freuen sich, schwierige Aufgaben zu meistern.
> Gruppe 3 lassen wir auch mal außen vor, die freuen sich einfach dass es günstig oder einfach ein paar neue Items gibt.
> Gruppe 2 (zu der ich mich zählen würde) ist die Sache auch einigermaßen wurscht, weil mir es völlig egal ist, wo einer seine Items her hat. Ist doch völlig schnurz ob ich mir etwas für Marken kaufen kann. Im dümmsten Fall hab ich den Boss, wo man das Teil bekommen kann schon 20 Mal down und das Ding ist einfach nicht gedroppt.
> ...



Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Richtig "Unlustig" wird es dann nämlich, wenn die Gimps aus Gruppe 4 auf einmal meinen, sie müssten mit ihrem "imba" Zeugs dann auf einmal raiden gehen, weil ihnen noch ein paar Waffen, die es nicht für Marken gibt, zum Posen fehlen und in den Raids auftauchen, in denen die Spieler der Gruppe 2 ihren Spass suchen. Von diesen Vollpfosten gibt es eh schon mehr als genug.


----------



## rurapente (21. Juni 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich versteh es einfach nicht, Casuals haben wenig Zeit aber Blizzard arbeiten mehr für sie... denken halt nur ans Geld.




endlich rafft mal einer wieso blizzard das macht^^ hat aber lange gedauert.^^

btw lasst doch die ganzen Hardcore-Spieler heulen sie können ey nix machen^^ Wenn Blizzard A sagt und Hardcore-Spieler B sagen, passiert trotzdem A.^^ Und WoW ist NUR ein SPIEL keine ARBEIT.


----------



## Siiri (21. Juni 2009)

Wenn wirklich alle so "casual" sind wie sie sich hier geben, nur um die Vereinfachungen zu argumentieren, sollte man eigentlich meinen, dass sie wohl doch noch lange genug Spaß und Freude am aktuellen Content haben, ohne gleich zum neuesten Raid-Tier durchgewunken zu werden.


----------



## Spellman (21. Juni 2009)

Arbeit :  *bewusstes, zielgerichtetes Handeln des Menschen* zum Zweck der Existenzsicherung wie der *Befriedigung von Einzelbedürfnissen*; zugleich wesentl. Moment der Daseinserfüllung.


----------



## maerijane (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
Ich stimmt dir im Großteil zu ausser mit den Emblemen ,denn ich finde es sinnvoll wenn man verschiedene emblemen nimmt, weil man dadurch durch mehrere raids geht.
Emblem des Heldentums= Heros und 10er Naxx Obsi 10er und Archa10er was man brauch damit man Naxx25er gehn kann.
Emblem der Ehre= 25er Raids was man für malygos braucht. Malygos gemacht und eq stimmt ist man bereit für Ulduar.
Emblem der Eroberung = Ulduar was man für das nächste Raid braucht und so gehts immer so weiter.

Also nur vom Eq her.

wenn man die gleichen Embleme hat dann würde ich gar nicht mehr naxx oder Maly oder Ulduar gehen dann würde ich den ganzen Tag heros machen und mir mien Eq mit Marken zusammen farmen. Natürlich gibt es nicht für jeden thread ein Marken Item dann würde ich ab und zu auch ma raiden gehn aber der Sinn des ganzen wäre ja dann verloren und kaum einer würde noch raiden gehn. 

Möglicherweise würde es dann so ausarten das eigentlich jeder Idiot das Spiel geherschen würde weil die heros eigenltich ziemlich einfach sind . Und man mach sogar wenn man als Ele Shami z.B. immer nur Blitzschlag castet genug schaden machen. Es würde soweit kommen das jeder in Og mit full Marken Items stehn die auf dem Itemlevel 230 sind und würden sich dabei coll finden.


Gruß Amàris

Geilste Gilde: Nasguls​


----------



## Camô (21. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich bleibe aber dabei, das jemand der beständig in Zusammenhang mit einem Spiel von Harter Arbeit und Leistung spricht, damit eine Einstellung präsentiert die ich gelinde gesagt merkwürdig finde. Das is aber lediglich meine persönliche Meinung dazu, die ich mir erlaube in einem Diskussionsforum kundzutun.


Ohri ich bin ja prinzipiell deiner Meinung, aber du bist manchmal ein sturer Dickkopf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich lese eigentlich aus keinem Post hier raus, dass WoW direkt mit Arbeit verbunden ist. Du wirst dir aber eingestehen müssen, dass neue Rüstung zu erfarmen oder das Erreichen einer heiß ersehnten Stufe durchaus auch arbeitsintensiv sein kann.
Natürlich ist WoW ein Spiel. Aber du bist, ebenso wie ich derzeit mit meinen Twinks, ein Vertreter von Randomgruppengängern. Schon allein deswegen ist es nicht selten - und da wirst du mir zustimmen - eine nervenaufreibende Geduldsprobe, insbesondere als Tank oder Heiler. Denn ich schätze dich nicht als Gruppenleaver ein, sollte deine aktuelle Gruppe holprig in die Instanz starten. 
Auch wenn du kein Raider bist - wie ich aus deinen Posts herausgelesen habe - warst du mit Sicherheit schon einmal in einer Raidinstanz. Bei mir was es damals Gruul, der mich und meine Gilde wochenlang beschäftigte. Ich war MT oder 2nd Tank und hatte entsprechend große Verantwortung. Präzises Timing im Abspotten, das Abfangen eines wütenden Höllenhunds, ... die Liste kann man endlos weiterführen. Ich finde all das beansprucht in dem Moment enorme Konzentration, Fehler tragen schlimme Konsequenzen nach sich ... 
Du hast in einem Post die reale Arbeit einer Krankenschwester als Argument für echte, aufrichtige Arbeit gebracht. Keine Frage, damit verglich sich meiner Meinung nach hier niemand. Aber manche Spielsitationen bedürfen (ist das richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) meiner ungeteilten Aufmerksamkeit, ich vergesse zwischenzeitlich alles um mich herum, um letztendlich erfolgreich aus dem Kampf zu gehen. 
Dass WoW nicht immer fordernd ist, ist klar. Aber um das Maximum aus einem Charakter herauszuholen, kann ich mich nicht brainafk verhalten. Denn die anderen Mitspieler würden das sofort bemerken. Und um das Maximum aus meinem Charakter herauszuholen, muss ich das beste Equipment erfarmen. Habe ich das geschafft, d.h. wenn ich schweißtreibende 10-Minutenfights absolviert habe, würde ich schon von "erarbeiten" reden. 
Denn gibs doch zu, solch intensive Minuten hat man auch nicht immer auf der Arbeit im Büro 8 Stunden am Tag, 5 mal die Woche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petu (21. Juni 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> Arbeit :  *bewusstes, zielgerichtetes Handeln des Menschen* zum Zweck der Existenzsicherung wie der *Befriedigung von Einzelbedürfnissen*; zugleich wesentl. Moment der Daseinserfüllung.




Ich mach das mal nach, aber mit dem essentiellen fettgedruckt:

Arbeit :  bewusstes, zielgerichtetes Handeln des Menschen *zum Zweck der Existenzsicherung* wie der Befriedigung von Einzelbedürfnissen; *zugleich wesentl. Moment der Daseinserfüllung.*

Ich weiss nicht wieviele Menschen WoW wirklich zum 



> Zweck der Existenzsicherung



spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer tatsächlich seine Existenz über WoW definiert, der hat eindeutig einen an der Klatsche.


----------



## Camô (21. Juni 2009)

Petu schrieb:


> wie der Befriedigung von Einzelbedürfnissen
> Wer tatsächlich seine Existenz über WoW definiert, der hat eindeutig einen an der Klatsche.


Es befriedigt die Einzelbedürfnisse von 11 Millionen Spielern, die ihr Abo fortführen. Ich wüsste auf den fast 50 Seiten keinen User, der geschrieben hatte, er definiere seine Existenz über WoW. Dass es diese Leute gibt, steht außer Frage.


----------



## Hubautz (21. Juni 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Richtig "Unlustig" wird es dann nämlich, wenn die Gimps aus Gruppe 4 auf einmal meinen, sie müssten mit ihrem "imba" Zeugs dann auf einmal raiden gehen, weil ihnen noch ein paar Waffen, die es nicht für Marken gibt, zum Posen fehlen und in den Raids auftauchen, in denen die Spieler der Gruppe 2 ihren Spass suchen. Von diesen Vollpfosten gibt es eh schon mehr als genug.



Da hast du sicher nicht unrecht. Aber bitte wer „taucht denn einfach mal so im Raid auf“?  Die Leute die hier am meisten jammern, gehen doch bestimmt nicht random raiden.  Da gibt es Testraids, Gespräche und so weiter. 
Und selbst wenn ich random raide und ein „Vollpfosten“ mitkommt, dann war das eben sein letztes Mal.
Ich kann Äußerungen wie: „dann raide ich nicht mehr, sondern hole mir das Equip nur noch über Marken“ auch nicht nachvollziehen, weil diese Leute sich ja um einen Teil des Spielerlebnisses bringen. (Das sind dann auch meistens die, die über zu wenig Content jammern). Aber ich glaube tatsächlich dass es nicht wenige gibt, die sich über die Anzahl der lila Pixel an ihrem Charakter definieren. Und das kann ich noch weniger nachvollziehen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Es befriedigt die Einzelbedürfnisse von 11 Millionen Spielern, die ihr Abo fortführen. Ich wüsste auf den fast 50 Seiten keinen User, der geschrieben hatte, er definiere seine Existenz über WoW. Dass es diese Leute gibt, steht außer Frage.



Nein, wer würde sowas auch schon scheiben?

Das war ja das was ich vorhin mit Sprache meinte.
Ich bilde mir halt ein zwischen den Zeilen häufig genau das herauszulesen, und zwar AUCH auf Grund der Wortwahl.
Sprache und Wörter sind wie kleine Hinweise bei CSI aus denen man Erkentnisse ziehen kann.
Natürlich lange nciht so präzise und ich bin auch kein Sprachforensiker, aber bestimmt Dinge sind einfach kaum zu übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie ich schon sagte wenn man solche Begriffe nach nem schwierigen Kampf oder Quest mal verwendet kein Ding. Aber in der Massierung wie das in Zuammenhang mit WOW erfolgt, finde ich das schon zumindest...erstaunlich.


----------



## Camô (21. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nein, wer würde sowas auch schon scheiben?
> 
> Das war ja das was ich vorhin mit Sprache meinte.
> Ich bilde mir halt ein zwischen den Zeilen häufig genau das herauszulesen, und zwar AUCH auf Grund der Wortwahl.
> ...


Der Werdegang zu einem erfolgreichen T 8,5-equippten Spieler hatte mit Sicherheit sehr viele arbeitsintesive Stunden beansprucht. Und ich rede nicht vom schnellen Twinkhochziehen via EXP-Vergabe oder Instanzgeziehe, sondern von der ersten Minute an, nachdem dein Main das Licht der WoW erblickte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wenn ich sage, ich habe viel Liebe UND Arbeit in meinen Charakter gesteckt, dann finde ich ist diese Aussage vertretbar.

Ach btw ... wie man bei jeder Patchdiskussion in diese Themen abrutscht ist ein Phänomen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exoras (21. Juni 2009)

An die ganzen Leute die anfangen zu sagen "Ich hör WoW auf..." ca. 80% von euch kommen sowieso in spätestens 2 Monaten wieder.
Und auserdem wird Blizzard sicher nicht solch große Änderungen wieder rausnehmen nur weil n paar Leute sagen das sie es nicht gut finden.


----------



## Lintflas (21. Juni 2009)

Dieses Gejammere von einigen Leuten kann ich wirklich nicht nachvollziehen.
Jede der größeren Änderungen und Neuausrichtungen der Spielbalance bei den Klassen,
dem Content oder der Engine war biser absolut richtig und logisch. (bis auf den DK. Der war ein klarer
Design-Schnitzer, aber das ist ein anderes Thema^^) Daß durch die Einführung eines neuen Addons
und die Erhöhung des Level-Caps vieles neu ausgerichtet werden muß, sollte wohl jedem klar sein.

Das WoW von heute ist defacto das beste WoW aller Zeiten.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Juni 2009)

Verwarnungen wurden nun verteilt. Unterlaßt bitte euren provokanten und beleidigenden Ton und kehrt wieder zurück zur sachlichen Diskussion. Danke.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Der Werdegang zu einem erfolgreichen T 8,5-equippten Spieler hatte mit Sicherheit sehr viele arbeitsintesive Stunden beansprucht. Und ich rede nicht vom schnellen Twinkhochziehen via EXP-Vergabe oder Instanzgeziehe, sondern von der ersten Minute an, nachdem dein Main das Licht der WoW erblickte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selbstverständlich ist diese Aussage vertretbar, warum sollte sie das auch nicht sein.
Ich will ja keinem vorschreiben wie er dieses Spiel zu sehen oder zu spielen hat.
Ich kommuniziere lediglich meine Verwunderung über bestimmt Auffälligkeiten in WOW
Ich habe schon sehr viele Spiele vor WoW gezockt und kenne sehr viele Zocker.
Aber diese Phänomen ist mir bei WoW das erste mal begegnet und ehrlich...ich mag es nicht.

Vllt. konnte ich den einen oder anderen ja etwas sensibilisieren, in Zukunft mal ein bisschen genauer hinzuhören auf solche Wörter, die Häufigkeit ihres Gebrauches und vorallem die Vehemenz mit der sie vorgetragen werden. (und dabei meine ich jetzt NICHT gezielt dich).

Wie sagten schon die berühmtesten Philosophen der 70er Jahre

It`s a game, a game, a game...
(Bay City Rollers / 1977)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (21. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist diese Aussage vertretbar, warum sollte sie das auch nicht sein.
> Ich will ja keinem vorschreiben wie er dieses Spiel zu sehen oder zu spielen hat.
> Ich kommuniziere lediglich meine Verwunderung über bestimmt Auffälligkeiten in WOW
> Ich habe schon sehr viele Spiele vor WoW gezockt und kenne sehr viele Zocker.
> ...


Im Grunde genommen verstehe ich auch nicht, wie ich seit über 2 Jahren keine anderes Spiel mehr wirklich gespielt habe neben WoW. Ich war/ bin begeisterter Final Fantasy und Metal Gear Solid - Spieler. Beides sind Titel, die insbesondere durch ihre Story gelebt haben. Dass das bei WoW nicht der Anreiz ist, ist klar. An sich ist es für mich ein Mysterium, mich dennoch fast täglich einzuloggen. 
Ein GameStar-Redakteur sagte ganz richtig:
"WoW ist ein böses Spiel, weil es den alten Sammeltrieb im Menschen weckt. Diese "Suchtspirale" lässt das einfallslose, aber effektive Konzept von Blizzard so erfolgreich sein."
Naja, wortwörtlich hatte er es nicht gesagt, aber ähnlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher würde ich sogar sagen, dass WoW irgendwie mehr ist, als "nur" ein Spiel. Für mich. Und nein, ich bin nicht süchtig.


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. Juni 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=41564 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (22. Juni 2009)

Die Spieler die gut sind brauchen von den marken sachen ich sag mal zu 99% nix mehr und  wenn evtl für pvp oder dual spec und das was die raider haben wollen wenn 3.2 raus kommt ist t9 und nicht so ein alten marken schrott den man bis zum patch so oder so hat 

Die tägliche hero quest wird aufgewertet und so kann man als ich sag mal guter spieler auch schneller die marken farmen für die neuen sachen und eine hero mit full ausgestatteter T8,5 Gruppe ist das doch kein Zeitaufwand  oder? Also haben auch gute Spieler ein vorteil vom System her

Kurz so lohnt sich die tägliche hero quest dann auch für gute Spieler was sie im mom eigentlich nicht wirklich tut  

wenn es jetzt jeden tag 2 neue Abzeichen sind braucht man immer noch gut ein Monat um an ein Setteil zum kommen wenn man nicht in die neue Instanz geht die kommt 

Und wer weiß wieviel marken man für die neuen teile so braucht


----------



## Freelancer (22. Juni 2009)

ups doppelpost


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich kommuniziere lediglich meine Verwunderung über bestimmt Auffälligkeiten in WOW
> Ich habe schon sehr viele Spiele vor WoW gezockt und kenne sehr viele Zocker.
> Aber diese Phänomen ist mir bei WoW das erste mal begegnet und ehrlich...ich mag es nicht.



Gerade wenn man viele Spiele vor WoW gezockt hat, wundert einen doch dieses "Vereinfachen" und "Leicht-haben-wollen". Früher gab es nicht selten einen einzigen Schwierigkeitsgrad bei den Spielen - und manche Teile ("X-Wing" z. B.) waren bockhart. Natürlich gab es Leute, die Adventures mit Komplettlösung und Action-Spiele nur mit "Trainer" / Cheats gespielt haben - ich für meinen Teil habe mich da entweder durchgebissen oder das Spiel drangegeben, ohne zu schreien: "Ich habe für das Mistgame bezahlt! Dann muß ich auch alles sehen können!" Das hatte nichts mit "Bewunderung anderer Spieler" oder "Angeberei mit Erfolgen" zu tun (wie auch - es hat ja keiner mitbekommen, wenn man so ein Game durchgedaddelt hat).

MMO heißt: Es kostet Dich jede Menge Zeit; es bedeutet viel Gruppenspiel! Das sind die Dinge, auf die sich Käufer und Spieler vorher einstellen sollten. Alle anderen wären bei Spielen wie "Diablo2" (und demnächst wohl 3), "Sacred" etc. eventuell besser aufgehoben. Dort brauchen sie nur dann eine Gruppe, wenn sie es auch wollen; das Spielende ist absehbar - und der Sammeltrieb wird auch dort befriedigt.

Bei den damaligen Action-Spielen hat man sich voll konzentriert; bei den Adventures hat man seine grauen Zellen angestrengt. Das war der Sinn dieser Spiele - und keiner meckerte herum, daß man sich gefälligst nur halb brain-afk entspannen und nicht mit den "Tiefen" der Spielmechanik auseinandersetzen wolle. 

Was derzeit bei WoW passiert, erinnert mich an die Filmindustrie: Wo früher oftmals der Ehrgeiz vorhanden war, einen möglichst guten Film abzuliefern, der nicht jedem gefallen mußte, geht es heute nur nach den Einnahmen, so daß die Produkte auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner zugeschnitten werden, um ja niemanden zu überfordern. Statt kreativer Spieledesigner übernehmen Marketingleute, denen es egal ist, ob sie nun Waschmaschinen oder MMOs verkaufen, den Markt. 
Man kann für alle jene Spieler, für die "Entspannung beim Computer-Spiel" heißt, voll konzentriert als Mitglied einer Gruppe eine Aufgabe zu meistern, nur hoffen, daß es kommenden MMO-Herstellern reicht, einen Nischenbereich einzunehmen, der es nicht jedem recht machen muß. Für mich persönlich muß das nicht "Hardcore" wie "EvE" oder ehemals "Everquest" sein, aber die Spieledesigner sollten ruhig zeigen, daß sie gar nicht jeden zahlenden Kunden im Spiel haben wollen, um eben ein bestimmtes Maß an gleichbleibender Qualität und Anspruch für die Stammspieler zu halten. Es ist ja kein Geheimnis, auf welches MMO ich da gerade in Zukunft besonders hoffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und wehe, Codemasters setzt "JG:E" in den Sand...


----------



## Dabow (22. Juni 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Sollte sich das Gameplay wirklich in die Richtung ändern, die mit den Patchnotes beanschlagt wird, dann höre ich entgültig mit WoW auf. Das ist dann kein Spiel mehr, das ich spielen möchte.



Sagen sie ALLE ... und spielen noch immer ! Lächerliche Aussage ...


----------



## Eddishar (22. Juni 2009)

Wie bei vielem ist auch dieses Thema oft diskutiert, aber meistens total sinnlos. 90% der Leute, die sich über diese Änderungen aufregen oder ärgern, sind davon in keinem Falle negativ betroffen.

Casuals bekommen Ulduar-Equip "nachgeworfen"? Schön für sie! Die Raider unter uns sind davon nicht betroffen, sie nehmen eh keine Randoms mit.

Freut euch doch lieber für die Leute, die nicht zu regelmässigen 25er Ulduar-Raids kommen ... aus was für Gründen auch immer. Kann euch völlig egal sein ... es sei denn, ihr neidet ihnen das Equip. Und DAS fände ich viel schlimmer als alle Patchnotes ...


----------



## Trojaan (22. Juni 2009)

Mann/Frau kann es drehen und wenden wie man will......WOW ...und das kann hier wohl niemand abstreiten ....hat seinen Content erheblich aufgeweicht.
Wo vor 12 Monaten noch eine gewissenhafte Überlegung zur Charaktererstellung notwendig war, tritt heute eine....mach was Du willst...es wird schon klappen "Mentalität" in den Vordergrund.

Seien wir doch einmal ehrlich, es ist doch zu heutigen Zeiten völlig "Wurscht" welchen Char ich mir auswähle. 
Und genau das ist der Punkt für mich.
Ich kann wie bei jedem MMORPG - Spiel damit leben das der Content ab einer gewissen Zeit für die breite Masse angepasst wird.
Das ist nun mal der Lauf der Zeit, jedes Spiel entwickelt sich und wird den Userwünschen angepasst..letztendlich natürlich um Geld zu verdienen.

ABER...damit mir eine Spiel ( auch ein Online MMORPG ) spass macht brauche ich perspektiven. 
Dazu gehört in erster Linie eine Spielregel die auf Dauer bestand hat. Eine Tank ist ein Tank...ein Caster ist ein Caster...ein Heiler ist ein Heiler usw...usw...
Wozu soll ich ( und seie es nur zur kurzweiligen Unterhaltung ) ein Spiel erlernen, bei dem sich bereits nach wenigen Monaten das Regelwerk für grundlegenden Spielklassen ändert.
Wie baue ich diese Klassen aus...und wie bzw. wodurch kann ich diese Spielklasse ausbauen. Den Faktor Zeit/Erfolg  lasse ich hier einmal komplett weg.

Wer, bitte schön..lernt und spielt Schach, Skat,Poker oder sonst was, wenn sich meine eigene Spielsituation, die durch die Regeln bestimmt wird..alle paar Monate komplett ändert.
Aus dem Bauer wird ein  Springer....aus weiß wird schwarz. Dualspec und Klassennerf machen plötzlich vieles möglich.

Ja natürlich...es kommt nur auf den Moment an um Spass zu haben.

Ist das so !?

Warum also..wird hier jeder verurteilt, der sich Mühe gibt ein Spiel zu verstehen  und den Anreiz verspürt...besser zu werden oder aber durch persönliches Angagement tiefer in den Spielwitz einsteigen zu Wollen.

Um es für WOW auf den Punkt zu bringen.....

Gibt es heute im Vergleich bis vor 12 Monaten noch eine einzige Spielklasse die ein Manaproblem oder Damageproblem hat?
Wodurch begründet sich Spielspass....dadurch bequem und schnell vorwärs zu kommen oder dadurch das Gefühl zu haben...ich weiss auch gerade was ich mit meinem Char anstelle. Egal wie lange es dauert.
Nein natürlich nicht...jeder der WOW spielt hat ein Anrecht darauf das Spiel so zu Spielen wie er es persönlich mag...so wie er es für sich benutzen möchte.
In diesem Punkt stimme ich mit jeder Userfraktion zu.
Nur unter dem Strich, bedeutet dies auch das das Spiel zusehens an MMORPG - Niveau verliert.

WOW und sein Content wurden nicht nach "oben " hin ausgebaut sondern nach "unten" hin geöffnet.
Ob dieser Zustand etwas mit dem Abgang vom Chefdesigner (WOW) Jeff Kaplan vor 5 Monaten kurz nach  dem Relaese von WOTLK seitens Blizzard zu tun hat, möge bitte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Jedenfalls gibt es aus meiner Sicht....und so wie es der TE beschreibt....ein fettes 


/sign


----------



## FoolsTome (22. Juni 2009)

Ich vermisse Jeff Kaplan auch sehr. Ghostcrawler ist vielleicht nicht fuer die aenderungen verantwortlich, die er immer announcen muss, dennoch ist er mir total unsympathisch. Seid er da ist, gehts den bach runter, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Lead Designer hin oder her, er scheint wirklich vor 5 monaten das erste mal wow gesehen zu haben. 

Schoen dass ihr hier immernoch diskutiert. Haette ich das gewusst haette ich nen platzhalter auf die erste seite gesetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Epic thread Inc!


----------



## Dryadris (22. Juni 2009)

Also jeden Tag wenn ich die neuen Beiträge hier quer lese frage ich mich, ob ich lachen oder heulen soll. 
Jeder schiebt die Änderung immer auf die ach so bösen Casuals und überliest mal gepflegt die Beiträge von Spielern, die sich selbst als Casual bezeichnen und die Änderungen auch nicht toll finden. Aber ist ja auch klar dass man sowas nicht liest. Es würde ja die eigene Meinung, dass alle Casuals das toll finden ins Wanken bringen.

Weiterhin wird jedem Raider unterstellt, sie würden sich ja etwas auf ihre lila Pixel Items was einbilden und das sei doch Blödsinn, weil sind ja nur bunte Pixel. Im gleichen Atemzug regen sich genau diese Personen wiederum darüber auf, dass gewisse Items nur Raidern vorbehalten sind. Ähm hat sich da in der Zeit in der man gerade Luft geholt hat irgendwie die Farbe der Itembezeichnungen geändert? Wie kann ich einer Gruppe von Spielern vorwerfen nur auf eine Pixelfarbe zu achten und gleichzeitig mit dem Fuß auf dem Boden aufstampfen wie unfair doch die Welt ist weil man genau diese Items die der Raider besitzt nicht auch hat? Sehr paradox...

Wieso regen sich Spieler darüber auf, dass sie nicht das aktuellste Raidequip besitzen, wenn sie an Raids ja mal 0 Interesse haben? Ist es besser den Boss in einer Hero nur anzuschauen damit er tot umfällt als wie aktuell 2 mal auf die Schulter klopfen zu müssen? T-Sets sind Mittel zum Zweck um einen Spieler in einer Raidinstanz zu belohnen für a) seine Leistung b) für seine Fähigkeit mit 9/24 anderen Spielern als Gemeinschaft zu agieren c) den Spieler und auch die Gruppe die auf dem Weg liegenden Bosse einfacher werden zu lassen usw usw... Für was brauch ein Spieler der nur Interesse an Heros hat, wo die Bosse niedliche 600k Leben haben bitte Raidequip? Schonmal daran gedacht, dass ein so equippter Tank da eigentlich die Hälfte von seinem Equip in der Tasche lassen kann weil er sonst keine Aggro mehr aufbauen und somit dann auch nicht gegenhalten kann wenn da 3 DDs mit 4k DPS draufklatschen? Wenn ihr meint dass ihr sowas braucht, dann mal viel Spaß beim zu Tode langweilen in Hero Instanzen. Aber bitte jammert dann nicht darüber, dass ja alles sooooooo leicht ist. 

Spieler die sich jetzt freuen dass sie so mehr Chancen auf einen Platz in einer Herogruppe finden oder gar in einem Naxx-Raid, da wage ich zu bezweifeln, ob sie zu BC-Zeiten schon gespielt haben oder ob sie die Markenruns ganz tief ins hinterste Eck ihres Gehirns geschoben haben. Gesucht werden dann Spieler die Naxx in und auswendig können, wo alle Taktiken aus dem FF können, die mindestens 4k DPS fahren, weil nach spätestens 2h will man dort wieder draußen sein. Der Loot wird dann eh gedisst weil verwürfeln würde viel zu viel Zeit kosten. Leute die aus Naxx 10 noch was brauchen, haben bei solchen Raids absolut gar keine Chance mitgenommen zu werden. Also macht euch die Illusionen erst gar nicht. 

Da könnt ihr auch durch die Emblemänderung einen Itemlevelschnitt von 213 haben, ihr habt die Erfahrung nicht, also bleibt ihr vor der Türe stehen. Dann noch mehr, als jetzt schon. Aber anstatt sich mal die Mühe zu machen selbst eine Gruppe aufzustellen, auch mal das Risiko eingehen einen Haufen Repkosten zu haben am Ende, wird lieber mit dem Fuß aufgestampft und geheult wie unfair doch die Welt ist und Blizzard da doch gaaanz dringend was unternehmen muss. Klar von Spielern die das Equip schon haben und nicht mehr brauchen durchgezogen zu werden ist ja auch viel toller, weil da brauch man nur brainafk hinterher latschen und bekommt im Raid alles ab was man brauch, die anderen haben ja schon was besseres. 
So funktionierts aber nicht! Ein Raid ist keine Egoschiene, sondern *Teamplay*. Mal nicht nur nach sich schauen, sondern auch mal nach anderen. Mal auf ein Equipteil verzichten zu Gunsten eines anderen. Sorry, aber solange sich die Mentalität nicht ändert, wird es immer Geheule geben und Blizzard wird sich immer um die heulenden Spieler kümmern und ihnen die Tempos reichen. 

Früher war es schwer 40 Spieler zusammen zu bekommen, aber diese 40 Spieler haben zusammengearbeitet und da hat man erst aufgehört, wenn gar nichts mehr ging.
Heute bekommt man nicht einmal mehr wirklich 25 Spieler zusammen und von den 25 Spieler hauen mindestens 2 nach dem ersten Wipe ab, die nächsten folgen spätestens nach dem zweiten Wipe und nach dem dritten Wipe löst sich die Gruppe meist mit einem Kommentar ala "Boah was seid ihr denn für Noobs? Wegen euch Gimps hab ich mir jetzt die ID versaut" auf. 
Durchhaltevermögen ist Fehlanzeige, weil wozu im Raid etwas probieren wenn man es doch durch Heros/Dailys/whatever eh fast geschenkt bekommt? 
Die Spielercommunity verkommt immer mehr zu einer Fast Food Community. Man will alles schnell haben, wenn möglich wenig, wenn nicht sogar nichts dafür tun müssen und wenn es nicht schmeckt, dann geht man woanders essen. 

Blizzard wollte keine Instanzen wie Sunwell mehr, weil es für den Großteil zu schwer war. Aber mit dem Kurs den sie momentan eingeschlagen haben, werden sie genau so etwas aber bringen müssen, denn wenn ein frischer 80er innerhalb von einer Woche mit Itemlevel 213 dasteht, wo soll der großartig Schwierigkeiten haben? Mit dem Tempo in dem sie aktuell die Items auf den Markt schleudern und den Content rausklatschen, die breite Masse mit einem Schlag um 2 Raidcontens nach vorne pushen, dann bleibt ihnen keine andere Wahl. 
Glaubt mir auch Gelegenheitsspieler wird das Spiel zu öde. Wenn ich nach einer Woche schon das erreichen kann, was eigentlich für eine viel längere Spieldauer geplant war, dann ist garantiert keine Langzeitmotivation mehr zu finden. 

Alle 3 Monate neue Raidinstanzen, neue T-Sets, indirekte Itementwertung.... Eine in meinen Augen sehr negative Entwicklung die WOW da gerade durchmacht. Es geht zu schnell, zu hastig und zu unüberlegt. Hat man sich gerade in der neusten Raidinstanz soweit eingefunden, da bekommt man auch schon die nächste vor den Latz geknallt. Friss oder lass es bleiben...


----------



## gammlig (22. Juni 2009)

Ich danke meinem vorposter und dem te für ihren aufwand .. - muss gestehn ich hab nach den ersten 15 seiten aufgehöhrt zu lesen dennoch hab ich mal die leise vermutung das die wirklich SINNVOLLEN posts troz (und warscheinlich genau desshalb) nicht gelesen / ignoriert werden .. schade ists 

btt : reiten ab lvl 20 für 6g .. ok damit kann man leben . is ja auch sinnvoll usw .. accitems für schnelleres leveln .. auch sehr schön .. nicht schwer zu bekommen hällt die leute bei der stange. aber conquerer marken in heros ? 

Dekadent geht die welt zu grunde 

so long - still waiting for dia3 - 
gammelig


----------



## FoolsTome (22. Juni 2009)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Also jeden Tag wenn ich die neuen Beiträge hier quer lese frage ich mich, ob ich lachen oder heulen soll.
> Alle 3 Monate neue Raidinstanzen, neue T-Sets, indirekte Itementwertung.... Eine in meinen Augen sehr negative Entwicklung die WOW da gerade durchmacht. Es geht zu schnell, zu hastig und zu unüberlegt. Hat man sich gerade in der neusten Raidinstanz soweit eingefunden, da bekommt man auch schon die nächste vor den Latz geknallt. Friss oder lass es bleiben...



/Q4T!!!!!!


----------



## Rainaar (22. Juni 2009)

Dryadris schrieb:


> ......Wenn ihr meint dass ihr sowas braucht, dann mal viel Spaß beim zu Tode langweilen in Hero Instanzen. Aber bitte jammert dann nicht darüber, dass ja alles sooooooo leicht ist.
> 
> 
> Ein Raid ist keine Egoschiene, sondern *Teamplay*. Mal nicht nur nach sich schauen, sondern auch mal nach anderen. Mal auf ein Equipteil verzichten zu Gunsten eines anderen. Sorry, aber solange sich die Mentalität nicht ändert, wird es immer Geheule geben und Blizzard wird sich immer um die heulenden Spieler kümmern und ihnen die Tempos reichen.
> ...



eigentlich reicht ein /Sign, aber das sind zumindest für mich die wichtigsten Punkte dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man viele Spiele vor WoW gezockt hat, wundert einen doch dieses "Vereinfachen" und "Leicht-haben-wollen". Früher gab es nicht selten einen einzigen Schwierigkeitsgrad bei den Spielen - und manche Teile ("X-Wing" z. B.) waren bockhart. Natürlich gab es Leute, die Adventures mit Komplettlösung und Action-Spiele nur mit "Trainer" / Cheats gespielt haben - ich für meinen Teil habe mich da entweder durchgebissen oder das Spiel drangegeben, ohne zu schreien: "Ich habe für das Mistgame bezahlt! Dann muß ich auch alles sehen können!" Das hatte nichts mit "Bewunderung anderer Spieler" oder "Angeberei mit Erfolgen" zu tun (wie auch - es hat ja keiner mitbekommen, wenn man so ein Game durchgedaddelt hat).


Deswegen kam mir X-Wing auch nie auf die Platte. Grade die einstellbaren Schwierigkeitsgrade waren für mich ein entscheidendes Kaufargument, damit ich auch ohne "durchbeissen" das ganze Spiel sehen konnte. Un die meisten Spiele hatten soche Schwierigkeiststufen.



BimmBamm schrieb:


> MMO heißt: Es kostet Dich jede Menge Zeit; es bedeutet viel Gruppenspiel! Das sind die Dinge, auf die sich Käufer und Spieler vorher einstellen sollten.


Das hiess es in der Tat bisher, aber das ist doch kein festgemauertes Gesetz. Blizz ist grade dabei an diesem Dogma etwas zu schrauben und dafür bin ich dankbar



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Was derzeit bei WoW passiert, erinnert mich an die Filmindustrie: Wo früher oftmals der Ehrgeiz vorhanden war, einen möglichst guten Film abzuliefern, der nicht jedem gefallen mußte, geht es heute nur nach den Einnahmen, so daß die Produkte auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner zugeschnitten werden, um ja niemanden zu überfordern.


Jo so ist es, wobei die Filmindustrie genau so wie die Spieleindustrie immer in erster Lienie den Ehrgeiz hatte, möglichst gute Zahlen zun schreiben. Das ist das Wesen einer Industrie. Für die guten Filme ab von der Massenware waren immer einzlene Querköpfe verantwortlich, die danne erst später von der Industrie vereinnahmt wurden.
Diese Querköpfe haben es in der Spieleindustrie wohl eher schwer wies aussieht. Aber einen Unternehmen vorzuwerfen, viel Geld verdienen zu wollen ist wie den Löwen zum Vegetariertum überreden zu wollen.


----------



## Casiopi (22. Juni 2009)

@Dryadris 100% agree

@Trojaan
Genau! Das ist der Grund warum ich mit WOW kurz nach WOTLK Release aufgehört habe. Es gibt einfach keine Tabus und Grenzen im Spiel. Alles kann und wird laufend verändert, egal wie gut oder schlecht es ist. Es fehlt eine klare Linie nach der WOW sich entwickeln soll. Alles wird durcheinander gewürfelt und neu defeniert.

Ich habe damals mit WOW Classic angefangen und war begeistert vom Spiel, obwohl ich Naxx 40 von innen nie gesehen habe. Es gab genug Content mit dem sich die "Casuals" beschäftigen konnten ohne einen mimimi-Fred zu eröffnen und sich darüber zu beschweren, dass man mit seinem grünen Equip nie zum Raiden mitgenommen wird.
Was ich aber bis Heute nicht verstehe, ist die Tatsache warum die Entwickler den Classic und BC Content nicht weiter erzählen und schlüssig mit einander verbinden. Stattdessen machen sie mit jedem Addon und grösserem Patch ein eigenes Kapitel auf.
Dadurch werden die "alten Hasen" verjagt und den neuen Spielern die Lust am spielen des alten Contents genommen.

Die aktuellen Patchnotes zeigen sehr deutlich wie WOW sich in Zukunft entwickeln wird. Alles möglichst einfach und schnel und zwar für alle!
Zum Schluss werden sich die Leute mit monatlichen Instanz und T-Set-xy Updates zufrieden geben. Das Game bietet heute schon kaum Spieltiefe und wird durch Versclimmbesserpatches auch nicht besser.

@An die ganzen WOW-Kommunisten hier: Wenn es euch nicht passt, dass man durch mehr Einsatz/Zeit auch mehr vom Spiel zu sehen bekommt dann hört auf damit, anstatt zu verlangen dass WOW vereinfacht wird. Das war nie im Sinne der WOW-Entwickler und gegenüber der alten Community ist es auch unfair.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> @An die ganzen WOW-Kommunisten hier: Wenn es euch nicht passt, dass man durch mehr Einsatz/Zeit auch mehr vom Spiel zu sehen bekommt dann hört auf damit, anstatt zu verlangen dass WOW vereinfacht wird. Das war nie im Sinne der WOW-Entwickler und gegenüber der alten Community ist es auch unfair.



Nun schön das du der Sprecher der alten WoW Entwickler bist.
Dennoch ist mir deren Sinn komplett egal. Ist ja kein religiöser Verein hier (oder etwa doch...?)
Auf jeden Fall scheint es im Sinn der aktuellen Entwickler zu sein und in sofern werde ich...auch wenn es dir nicht passt...einfach nicht aufhören.


----------



## Rainaar (22. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Das war nie im Sinne der WOW-Entwickler und gegenüber der alten Community ist es auch unfair.



Ersteres kannst Du nicht wissen und zweites interessiert keinen, schon gar nicht Blizz - leider.

Was die bei Blizz nicht verstehen ist das Neid, Nichtbekommen, Frust und Gier genau DIE DINGE sind, die die Spieler bei der Stage halten.

Dinge dürfen nicht unmöglich sein, aber alles zu einfach zu bekommen wird LANGWEILIG selbst für Gelegenheitsspieler.


Ich spreche dabei allerdings nur von den Geschichte auf 80. Reiten mit 20 usw. find ich ok und gönn es jedem, obwohl ich noch bis 40 warten musste ( eine Woche später kam der reiten mit 30 Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rainaar (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall scheint es im Sinn der aktuellen Entwickler zu sein und in sofern werde ich...auch wenn es dir nicht passt...einfach nicht aufhören.




Irgendwie kann ich Dir einfach nicht glauben das Du mit dieser Trivialisierung von WOW wirklich einverstanden bist. Ich kann nicht erklären warum, aber ich glaubs einfach nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendozino (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun schön das du der Sprecher der alten WoW Entwickler bist.
> Dennoch ist mir deren Sinn komplett egal. Ist ja kein religiöser Verein hier (oder etwa doch...?)
> Auf jeden Fall scheint es im Sinn der aktuellen Entwickler zu sein und in sofern werde ich...auch wenn es dir nicht passt...einfach nicht aufhören.



Im Sinn der aktuellen Entwickler ist ganz offensichtlich derzeit eins: Man will möglichst viele Spieler bei der Stange halten und nicht zur Konkurrenz abwandern lassen. Ohne Rücksicht auf Langzeitmotivation oder Anspruch. WOW ist Fastfood geworden. Die Bildzeitung der MMORPG. Alles gross geschrieben und vereinfacht. Es geht derzeit nur noch darum, die Kunden bei Blizz zu halten bis das neue "Projekt" fertig ist. Insofern wird dem Mob nachgegeben, die Neuerungen schlagen im Minutentakt auf und geben den FastFood Junkies (möglichst alles haben ohne Aufwand) keinen Anlass, die Firma zu wechseln.

Es ist nicht im Sinne von Blizz die WOW Server am Leben zu halten und parallel dazu ein anderes MMORPG zu betreiben. WOW wird in absehbarer Zeit ersetzt, möglichst durch ein Produkt aus eigenem Haus, und es soll scheinbar keine Community übrig bleiben, die sich für ein Fortführen einsetzt. Wie das in vielen anderen Fällen ja stattfindet. EQ2 ist auch wegen der starken EQ1 Community nie so richtig in den Tritt gekommen. Also wird ein Schlaraffenland angeboten, alles für lau. Und wenn der Magen dann verdorben ist, wird man auf die nächste Wiese geschickt, wo das Gras viel grüner ist...und auch von Blizzard.

Was derzeit die WOW-(Un)-Community betrifft: da sind wohl viele Spieler eher die Solo-Daddler im Super-Mario Style. WOW ist inzwischen niedlich und problemlos spielbar. Gemeinschaft ist sehr temporär angelegt, man muss sich nicht zusammenraufen, man wechselt einfach. Zuerst die Mitspieler, die Randomraids, dann die Realms. Dann den Namen und das Aussehen, wenn man sich alles andere verdorben hat. Und dann beginnt man von neu.

Wer's mag.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich Dir einfach nicht glauben das Du mit dieser Trivialisierung von WOW wirklich einverstanden bist. Ich kann nicht erklären warum, aber ich glaubs einfach nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde es nicht Trivialisierung sondern eher Normalisierung nennen...und die mag ich.
Im Vergleich zu Calssic Zeiten wo man als 60er nicht Raider auf 4 oder 5 Innies (im Normalmodus) beschränkt war, ansonsten auf Mats/Ruf farmen und ein PvP System, in dem man gewonnene Ehre wieder verlor wenn man mehr als ein Tag oder so nicht dabei war (muss man sich mal reinziehen), ist die Entwicklung höchst positiv. Was ist daran nicht zu glauben ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

mendozino schrieb:


> Im Sinn der aktuellen Entwickler ist ganz offensichtlich derzeit eins: Man will möglichst viele Spieler bei der Stange halten und nicht zur Konkurrenz abwandern lassen. Ohne Rücksicht auf Langzeitmotivation oder Anspruch. WOW ist Fastfood geworden. Die Bildzeitung der MMORPG. Alles gross geschrieben und vereinfacht. Es geht derzeit nur noch darum, die Kunden bei Blizz zu halten bis das neue "Projekt" fertig ist. Insofern wird dem Mob nachgegeben, die Neuerungen schlagen im Minutentakt auf und geben den FastFood Junkies (möglichst alles haben ohne Aufwand) keinen Anlass, die Firma zu wechseln.



Jep, und...? (Wobei ein Anspruch schon da ist, zwangsläufig. Nur halt ein anderer)



mendozino schrieb:


> Es ist nicht im Sinne von Blizz die WOW Server am Leben zu halten und parallel dazu ein anderes MMORPG zu betreiben. WOW wird in absehbarer Zeit ersetzt, möglichst durch ein Produkt aus eigenem Haus, und es soll scheinbar keine Community übrig bleiben, die sich für ein Fortführen einsetzt. Wie das in vielen anderen Fällen ja stattfindet. EQ2 ist auch wegen der starken EQ1 Community nie so richtig in den Tritt gekommen. Also wird ein Schlaraffenland angeboten, alles für lau. Und wenn der Magen dann verdorben ist, wird man auf die nächste Wiese geschickt, wo das Gras viel grüner ist...und auch von Blizzard.


ähmm ... Genau...deshlab hält Blizz ja auch D1 udn D2 und Starcraft 1 am Leben weil die so gerne ihre eignen Kinder totprügeln ?



mendozino schrieb:


> Was derzeit die WOW-(Un)-Community betrifft: da sind wohl viele Spieler eher die Solo-Daddler im Super-Mario Style. WOW ist inzwischen niedlich und problemlos spielbar. Gemeinschaft ist sehr temporär angelegt, man muss sich nicht zusammenraufen, man wechselt einfach. Zuerst die Mitspieler, die Randomraids, dann die Realms. Dann den Namen und das Aussehen, wenn man sich alles andere verdorben hat. Und dann beginnt man von neu.



Jo...und ? (Das hat was mit der Größe zu tun und sonst gar nix. Nimm jedes beliebe Spiel mit eine eingeschworenen Super Community und blase es auf 5 - 10 Millionne Zocker auf und guck was dann von deiner Community übrig bleibt. Und zeig mir dazu noch einen Entwickler, der die Zahl der Kunden gezielt (also absichtlich) klein halten würde, um die Coomunity nett zu halten, sowas ist doch Unsinn)



mendozino schrieb:


> Wer's mag.



ich


----------



## Rainaar (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht Trivialisierung sondern eher Normalisierung nennen...und die mag ich.
> Im Vergleich zu Calssic Zeiten wo man als 60er nicht Raider auf 4 oder 5 Innies (im Normalmodus) beschränkt war, ansonsten auf Mats/Ruf farmen



Nun ja, als Nichtraider hat man ja jetzt ein paar Innis mehr. Jetzt schon. Also keine Änderung nötig.

Die Frage ist was sojemand - sprich der Nichtraider dann mit Ulduarequip will?  Die HC Innis nebenbei, einhändig in 15min durchziehen? für Marken für Teile mit denen es noch schneller geht?

Was sind denn dann die HC´s wenn nicht farmen?

Wo bleibt der Spaß? 

Das ist so als wenn ich Full PVP equippt auf 80 einen 60 Holypriest zum Duell herausfordere. Für die es ganz nötig haben eventuell noch was fürs Ego aber ansonsten einfach nur langweilig.


----------



## Paradur (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich spiele nun seit vier Jahren WoW und gehöre eher zu den Casuals. 
Zuerst habe ich auch geschluckt, als ich die vielen Änderungen gelesen haben. Dann allerdings kam mir ein Gedanke! 

Es gibt ja viele Menschen, die große Teile ihres RL's für WoW opfern. Ich kenne zum Beispiel einen, der sogar sein Studium dafür abgebrochen hat und nun mit 32 noch immer daheim bei Mama wohnt und den ganzen Tag nichts anderes macht wie WoW zu spielen.

Der TE vergleicht WoW mit Arbeit und Lohn und so. Und genau da liegt der Haken, das liest man auch immer in den Kommentaren bei buffed. Viele vergleichen WoW mit Arbeit. Und es stimmt, früher, also zu 60er Zeiten kamen Spieler wie ich nicht so leicht nach MC, BWL hab ich gar erst auf 70 gesehen. Denn früher musste man tatsächlich fast arbeiten, um in WoW weiter zu kommen. Und daran ändert Blizzard so nach und nach einiges, um WoW zu einem SPIEL zu machen, was es ja definitiv sein sollte.
Denn es geht hier nicht um eine imaginäre Schw****-Verlängerung, wenn man das T 8,5 Set voll hat, sondern es sollte eigentlich um den Spielspaß gehen!

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf die Änderungen, auch wenn ich mich über die verschiedenen Klassenänderungen immer mal wieder aufregen kann.

Nun denn, einen schönen Tag noch!

Paradur


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> ....
> Dennoch Mfg




also wenn ich unterscheiden sollte wer von euch eine an der "klatsche" hat dann du.

Man kann das spiel ganz einfach so machen wie früher die "guten" spieler kriegen bessere items die "schlechten" spieler die weniger schlechten und später macht man dann einen mega nerf wo dann die "schlechten" spieler die inzen raiden können die vorher schwer waren.

also bc war eigentlich in der hinsicht besser


----------



## mendozino (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ähmm ... Genau...deshlab hält Blizz ja auch D1 udn D2 und Starcraft 1 am Leben weil die so gerne ihre eignen Kinder totprügeln ?




Sehr schlechtes Argument. Die Server der von dir genannten Solospiele sind nur Plattformen um den LAN Modus zu erweitern.
WOW Server sind nicht allein wegen der Anzahl der Spieler teuer, sondern weil grosse Datenbanken betrieben werden, weil der Server das Spiel steuert. Das ist bei D1, D2 etc. gar nicht der Fall.

Aber ich mag den Style, wie du versuchst, Posts zu zerpflücken in dem du auf jede einzelne Zeile "eingehst". Und sei es auch nur mit hohlen Phrasen ;-)


----------



## Casiopi (22. Juni 2009)

@*Ohrensammler
*Ich bin zwar nicht der Sprecher des alten Entwicklerteams, aber ihre Absichten sah man beim spielen von WOW Classic. Man hatte spass am Leveln/Endcontent und jeder wusste, dass man recht viel Zeit in das Spiel investieren muss um im Endcontent/Equip weiter zu kommen.
Heute interessiert Level 1-70 und die Geschichte die im tollen Content steckt niemanden, hauptsache schnel lvl 80 werden um Naxx & Co. zu clearen...
Damals weinten 5% der Hardcorezocker über mehr Endcontent heute werden es um die 50% der Casuals sein die immer mehr verlangen, da das Game zu einfach geworden ist und mit jedem neuen Patch/Addon immer einfacher wird.

@Rainaar
Reiten mit 20 finde ich auch schön, aber warum musste man 4 Jahre lange darauf warten? Entweder gleich von Anfang an für alle oder für niemanden. Das meine ich z.B. Tabulosen Veränderungen. Wenn man sich für ein Konzept entschieden hat sollte man es auch bis zum Schluss durchziehen und nicht alles laufend zu verändern. Es ist ja nicht so, dass WOW Classic damals keinen Erfolg hatte (4-5 Mio. aktive Accounts damals), dass man krankhaft mit jedem Patch/Addon alles auf den Kopf stellen muss.
Als Spieler der erten Stunde kommt man sich einfach verarscht vor.


----------



## mendozino (22. Juni 2009)

Paradur schrieb:


> Der TE vergleicht WoW mit Arbeit und Lohn und so. Und genau da liegt der Haken, das liest man auch immer in den Kommentaren bei buffed. Viele vergleichen WoW mit Arbeit. Und es stimmt, früher, also zu 60er Zeiten kamen Spieler wie ich nicht so leicht nach MC, BWL hab ich gar erst auf 70 gesehen. Denn früher musste man tatsächlich fast arbeiten, um in WoW weiter zu kommen.



Ich werde nicht müde, auch wenn ich Sisyphos immer mehr verstehe, darauf hinzuweisen, das fast jede Freizeitbeschäftigung mit Arbeit verbunden sein kann, um eine Befriedigung zu erhalten.
Ob ich nun trainiere um einen Marathon zu laufen, um Freizeitfussball im Verein zu spielen, um das Gitarrensolo hinzubekommen, um beim Schach zu gewinnen etc., immer läuft es darauf hinaus, etwas zu üben, sich mit etwas sehr zu beschäftigen um dann etwas zu erreichen, auf das man Stolz ist. 
Und dabei spielt es für mich keine Rolle ob jemand den Stolz aus der Tatsache zieht, das ihn andere bewundern oder nur, das er mit sich selbst zufrieden ist.

Leider ist für mich das "keine Arbeit bei einem Spiel" Argument kein durchschlagendes.


----------



## Rainaar (22. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> @Rainaar
> Reiten mit 20 finde ich auch schön, aber warum musste man 4 Jahre lange darauf warten? Entweder gleich von Anfang an für alle oder für niemanden. Das meine ich z.B. Tabulosen Veränderungen. Wenn man sich für ein Konzept entschieden hat sollte man es auch bis zum Schluss durchziehen und nicht alles laufend zu verändern. Es ist ja nicht so, dass WOW Classic damals keinen Erfolg hatte (4-5 Mio. aktive Accounts damals), dass man krankhaft mit jedem Patch/Addon alles auf den Kopf stellen muss.
> Als Spieler der erten Stunde kommt man sich einfach verarscht vor.




Bei Dir stellt sich mir die Frage : Findest Du die Neuerungen schlecht weil Du nicht davon profitieren kannst oder weil sie in Deinen Augen nichts taugen?

Ich kann reiten, fliegen hab zig Mounts usw - warum soll ich einem Neuen nicht gönnen mit 20 zu reiten?

Es hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit seine Klasse spielen können oder Anspruch zu tun, ob man mit lvl 20 durch Dämmerwald reitet oder latscht, nur das ersteres angenehmer ist und das gönne ich jedem.

Und ja - damals waren es 4-5 Mio und heute über 11 Mio - mutipliziere mit 13 und vergleiche die Ergebnisse - nix anderes machen die Jungs von Blizz auch.


----------



## szene333 (22. Juni 2009)

Thread aus dem offiziellen WOW-Forum

Das sagt schon alles


----------



## Belthasar (22. Juni 2009)

> Reiten mit 20 finde ich auch schön, aber warum musste man 4 Jahre lange darauf warten?



Also mir ist es eig vollkommen egal ob reiten nun ab 20,30 oder 40 ist. Klar die lowis und die twinks freuen sich aber andereseits ärgern sich die Spieler die schon seit 60ger zeiten spielen oder auch schon die seit 70ger. 

Aber wir sollten doch stolz darauf sein das wir reiten schon erhalten haben, wir haben das letzte Gold zusammengekratz und noch ein bissel für rep-kosten übergehabt, und natürlich etwas fürs mount ^^


----------



## Thewizard76 (22. Juni 2009)

Da ich jetzt schon meinen X-ten Twink hochziehe freue ich natürlich über das frühe reiten. Ich mache bei meinem Jäger lieber den Aspekt des Rudels an anstatt meinen Widder zu benutzen.
Warum dem so ist ADR=40% schneller und Widder=60% schneller.
So der ADR ist gefühlt einfach schneller als der Widder obwohl dem nicht so ist.
Schlimmer finde ich die ganzen Klassennerf und Updates.
Gerade beim DK sollten sie sich mal was überlegen.
Der wird in seinen Tankfähigkeiten laufend beschnitten weil er zu viel Schaden macht.
Dann sollen sie ihm nen Tank Baum geben damit sie den Schaden in den anderen Bäumen angleichen können.
Ich war echt froh das meine Freundin ihren DK auf Tank hatte.
Nun wird das immer schlimmer


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

mendozino schrieb:


> Sehr schlechtes Argument. Die Server der von dir genannten Solospiele sind nur Plattformen um den LAN Modus zu erweitern.
> WOW Server sind nicht allein wegen der Anzahl der Spieler teuer, sondern weil grosse Datenbanken betrieben werden, weil der Server das Spiel steuert. Das ist bei D1, D2 etc. gar nicht der Fall.
> 
> Aber ich mag den Style, wie du versuchst, Posts zu zerpflücken in dem du auf jede einzelne Zeile "eingehst". Und sei es auch nur mit hohlen Phrasen ;-)



Nun dennoch könnten sie die Dinger einfach zu machen und hoffen die verbleibenden Zocker auch noch zu WOW zu treibe (war ja auch dein Argument vorhin)

Und auch bei dir Frage ich mich was schon wider der persönliche Angriff soll. Ist es so schwer dass hier rauszuhalten?
Das ist doch eine sehr spannende Diskussion. Ich halte halt meine Stellung und ihr eure. Das macht eine Diskussion aus.


----------



## vekol (22. Juni 2009)

Stolz auf virtuelle Erfolge ist jetzt nicht so mein Ding, aber die Frage wieso man sich freuen sollte für irgendwas (Gold farmen) Zeit investiert zu haben was andere jetzt nachgeschmissen bekommen beschäftigt mich schon. Da derartige Maßnahmen bei Blizzard mittlerweile scheinbar auf Punkt 1 stehen ist für mich mit Ablauf der jetzigen Gamecard erst mal Sense, mal sehen wenn ich später nochmal Lust habe dann sollte es ja kein Problem sein den Anschluß aufgrund der vielfältigen Vereinfachungen zu finden. Daß sich die Twinks freuen...ja wieviele verdammte scheiß Twinks soll man denn noch machen? Das Thema Twinks dürfte auch weitestgehend ausgereizt sein für die Mehrheit der Spieler. Ob der Twink eines 80ers (oder zu BC Zeiten halt 70ers) nun 5g oder meinetwegen 500g für's Reiten zahlen muß juckt doch ehrlich keine Sau. 

Ich frage mich zum Beispiel schon seit Ewigkeiten, wieso ich mir eine Rauchen gehen kann wenn ich von Donnerfels nach Silithus fliege und wieso nicht in jeder Hauptstadt Portale in die anderen zu finden sind, statt endlich mal was halbwegs geistreiches wie Verkürzung der Flugzeiten oder allgemein der Reisezeiten reinzubringen gibt es das jetzt in homöopathischen Dosen, der Zeppelin zwischen TB und OG macht den Anfang.

Ein neues Gebiet im Classicbereich und neue Questreihen...ja das wäre mal was aber Entwicklungskosten müssen ja soweit wie möglich vermieden werden, hier und da Levelgrenzen und NPC Preise ändern kann auch ein Praktikant.


----------



## Syrras (22. Juni 2009)

Als Vieltwinker bin ich über das neue Markensystem sehr erfreut.

Weniger förderlich finde ich die vorurteilsbehaftete Teilname eines Mods an der Diskussion, entweder diskutiert man, oder man geht Epix posen und ist eh generell dagegen, dann kann man den Thread auch nur für Gesinnungsgenossen offen lassen und jeden der nicht über cauals jammert verwarnen/bannen.

Wenn Epix als Unterscheidungshilfe nicht ausreichen, fragt vor rnd Raid nach bestimmten Achievements, steht auch alles in der Armory, bedeutet nicht viele Clicks mehr.

Der Blizz Forenthread hat natürlich ein besonders schönes Exemplar der Epicfans zutage gefördert.

Und?

Mir ist egal ob er sich durch NAX ziehen läßt, oder der Rest vom Raid keinen Bedarf mehr auf die Items hatte und den neuen den Schrott gern läßt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Nun ja, als Nichtraider hat man ja jetzt ein paar Innis mehr. Jetzt schon. Also keine Änderung nötig.
> 
> Die Frage ist was sojemand - sprich der Nichtraider dann mit Ulduarequip will?  Die HC Innis nebenbei, einhändig in 15min durchziehen? für Marken für Teile mit denen es noch schneller geht?
> 
> ...



Mithalten. Auch mal nach Ulduar gehen oder in die neuen Raids z.B.

Vllt. haben wir ja unterschiedliche Definitionen von Raidern.
Ich versteh unter Raidern Leute die regelmäßig (meist 2 oder mehrmals die Woche zu festen Zeiten) in die Raidinnies gehen
Das ist nichts für mich.
Dennoch war auch ich schon (genau 2x) in Naxx 10 (davon ein Clear run) weil ich es gerne mal erleben wollte.
Und ich würde auch gerne mal nach Ulduar.
Nach dem aktuellen Stand müsste ich drauf verzichten (wäre auch zu verschmerzen) , da ich in 1000 JAhren nicht an das nötige Zeug dafür rankomme.
Nun bietet sich mir aber vllt. ja ab 3.2 doch die Gelegenheit und ich werde sie gerne wahrnehmen.


----------



## Fearforfun (22. Juni 2009)

Was mich persönlich nervt sind dier Nervs am Dk-Tank gut der war am anfang villeicht ein bisl imba aber das hat sich wohl mit 3.1 erledigt, was mich halt aufregt ist das man als dk nach diesem patch nichtmehr an die anderen tanks rankommen wird und die beiden dd bäume kaum/gar nicht genervt werden obwohl bei _denen_ immer alle : *Nerv! Nerv! *schreien.Während sich über Dk-Tank eig. kaum einer beschwert oder habt ihr probleme mit imba Dk-Tanks (also an die anderen tanks gerichtet) dann sagts mir. ( naja ma abgesehen davon das es viele Kiddys gibt).

Naja steig ich wieder auf meinen Wl um wenn sie einen Dk nur wegen des ach ich bin ja so imba rufes alles kaputt patchen ^^


----------



## mendozino (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun dennoch könnten sie die Dinger einfach zu machen und hoffen die verbleibenden Zocker auch noch zu WOW zu treibe (war ja auch dein Argument vorhin)
> 
> Und auch bei dir Frage ich mich was schon wider der persönliche Angriff soll. Ist es so schwer dass hier rauszuhalten?
> Das ist doch eine sehr spannende Diskussion. Ich halte halt meine Stellung und ihr eure. Das macht eine Diskussion aus.



Och, so persönlich meinte ich das gar nicht. Ich fand bloss wenig Fleisch in deiner Antwort. Full Quote und dann überall schnell einen Satz dazwischengeklemmt, um den Eindruck zu erwecken, der ganze Post wäre widerlegt. Tut mir leid, wenn es persönlich klang, aber "hohle Phrase" war inhaltlich gemeint, nicht auf deinen Geisteszustand gezielt.

Im Gegenteil finde ich deine Antworten meist gehaltsvoll. Umso weniger passen die mir zu deiner Ansicht, das Spiel wäre umso interessanter, je leichter. aber das hat heut ja schon einer bemerkt, dass er dir das nicht so ganz abnimmt. So auch ich.

Ich mag keinen weichgespülten Mainstream und ich bin auch der Meinung, das es sich viele kommerzielle Projekte leisten können, nicht jedem Popo gefallen zu müssen. Man kann entweder die Laufkundschaft befriedigen oder sich Stammkunden halten. Ich bin gern Stammkunde, Blizz zielt derzeit mehr auf Laufkundschaft, die erst kam, als die Stammkunden das Spiel populär (oder cool) gemacht haben. Und jetzt wird wegen der Laufkundschaft das Spiel verändert und dadurch den Stammkunden das Spiel vergällt. Das finde ich schade und müsste auch aus kommerzieller Sicht nicht sein.


----------



## rhababer (22. Juni 2009)

@ ohrensammler 

Dito

Ich war auch erst 2 mal in Naxx 10 davon 1 Clearrun. Und ulduar nur in der buffedshow sehen is langweilig. Da kuck ich mir dann als "lowbob" und "noob" mir die inze an als mitglied einer random group an. Einmal alles gesehen (algalon muß ja nicht sein) und des wars dann. Ich geh e lieber angeln als raiden .... und das Ganze full epic equiped ^^

Also wenn ich mir des so durchlese was ich grad geschrieben hab kann ich die Leute verstehen, die jammern daß das "fallobst" epics bekommt. Vllt sollt ihr euch einfach mit dem begnügen, was dem Raider noch bleibt .. achievments und die Mounts. Das ganze Problem würde sich vereinfachen, wenn Blizzard einfach mit nem Patch alle durch marken erhältliche Gegenstände blau einfärbt und Drops in Heroics (25 er oder Hardmods) lila einfärbt.

Oder man spielt einfach auf Schwarz/weiß oder aktiviert die Option für Farbenblinde, dann hat sich das Problem auch erledigt (nicht ganz so ernstgemeinter Vorschlag)


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

langsam hab ich das gefühl das sich nur Spieler beschweren die ab jetzt nicht mehr so geil mit ihren ÄPIX rumprollen können, das macht die änderung für mich zum absoluten HIT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vekol (22. Juni 2009)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> was mich halt aufregt ist das man als dk nach diesem patch nichtmehr an die anderen tanks rankommen wird und die beiden dd bäume kaum/gar nicht genervt werden obwohl bei _denen_ immer alle : *Nerv! Nerv! *schreien.Während sich über Dk-Tank eig. kaum einer beschwert



Der DK ist im Begriff ein zweiter Paladin zu werden, alle jammern über Retris und die hirnamputierten Klassenheinis bei Blizzard sorgen mit dem nächsten Contenpatch dafür, daß alle Holy und Protpalas sich schwarzärgern dürfen während der Retri noch stärker als zuvor ist.


----------



## Rainaar (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mithalten.



Und genau das ist eben nicht der Fall.

Auch wenn die Gegenstände der Stufe 23x Dir das Gefühl vermitteln nach Ulduar gehen zu können, ist dies nicht der Fall.

Das was alle immer als Skill bezeichnen fehlt. 

Skill : Du musst Bewegungsabläufe auswendig können, ähnlich wie beim Squaredance und dabei die optimale Rotation für Deinen Char durchführen.

Das geht nur durch Übung. Nix anderes.

Ach wenn auswendig lernen eines "Tanzes" nicht besonders schwer ist ( ich finde es stupide, weshalb ich es nicht mehr mache^^ ), so ist die Durchführung mit 24 anderen es um so mehr.

Und das muss man üben.

Und kann man es nicht versaut man es den anderen 24 - nennt sich Wipe. Und alle fragen sich wie das denn kommen konnte bei dem Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

mendozino schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil finde ich deine Antworten meist gehaltsvoll. Umso weniger passen die mir zu deiner Ansicht, das Spiel wäre umso interessanter, je leichter. aber das hat heut ja schon einer bemerkt, dass er dir das nicht so ganz abnimmt. So auch ich.



(Guck mal wie ich auf deinen Post eingehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

JA das Argument gab es schon mal und auch da war ich erstaunt.
Weil meine Antworten sonst eher gehaltvoll sind darf ich kein Mainstream Freund sein?
Muss ich daraus jetzt schließen, das die Mainstreamer eher ein kleines bisschen weicher in der Birne sind?
Ich habe glaube ich noch nie ein Game (und ich spiele seit Wolfenstein 3d (ich will dein Lääben)) eins Spiel in der schwierigsten Stufe gespielt. Und das einzige Adventure das ich jemals ganz ohne Spicken gelöst habe war Day of the Tentacel. Ehrlich! Ich schwörs!
Ich mags gern gemütlich. Natürlich kann man die vVereinfachung auch so weit treiben das es völlig beliebig und langweilig wird. Logisch.
Aber, und das ist bitte nur meine persönliche Meinung, an dem Punkt ist WOW nicht. Ich finde es gerade genau richtig.
Mir ist klar das die Ehrgeizzocker den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu leicht finden, aber ich vertrete halt meine Interessen. Ist doch auch ok oder?



mendozino schrieb:


> Ich mag keinen weichgespülten Mainstream und ich bin auch der Meinung, das es sich viele kommerzielle Projekte leisten können, nicht jedem Popo gefallen zu müssen. Man kann entweder die Laufkundschaft befriedigen oder sich Stammkunden halten. Ich bin gern Stammkunde, Blizz zielt derzeit mehr auf Laufkundschaft, die erst kam, als die Stammkunden das Spiel populär (oder cool) gemacht haben. Und jetzt wird wegen der Laufkundschaft das Spiel verändert und dadurch den Stammkunden das Spiel vergällt. Das finde ich schade und müsste auch aus kommerzieller Sicht nicht sein.



Das hast du ziemlich gut auf den Punkt gebracht!
Seh ich genauso. Ihre Entscheidung!
Ob es nun kommerziell vorteilhaft ist oder nicht... only time will tell


----------



## mendozino (22. Juni 2009)

Der Thread ist ja jetzt ein wenig zerfleddert, es geht den einen ums reiten ab 20, um Epic für Marken etc.
Ich fühle keinerlei Neid, den Neueinsteigern gegenüber, die jetzt viel früher reiten können als wir damals. Die ein "episches" Mount im Vorübergehen erhalten.
Die haben nämlich auch nicht das geile Gefühl, wenn sie das schwererarbeitete (schon wieder dieses Wort im Zusammenhang mti einem Spiel :-D) Mount dann kaufen und auf und ab reiten um sich aus jedem Blickwinkel anzugucken. Oder die 2 bis 3 Spieler auf dem Realm, die man namentlich kannte, weil sie sich ein EPISCHES Mount leisten konnten.

So hat alles seinen Preis.

Ich finde nur, das wenn einem alles so leicht gemacht wird, die Motivation immer mehr nachlässt. Neue Pets, neue Reittiere? Oh nee, nicht schon wieder. 
Marken in Hero Inis? Wie spannend. Wer möchte nicht seine Abende damit verbringen, zum zigsten Male in die selbe Ini zu gehen und ohne Taktik oder Anspruch alles wegzubomben was der T7/8 Tank pullt?


----------



## Drazmodaan (22. Juni 2009)

vllt sollte man sich mal wieder den Eröffnungstext des TEs duchlesen und dann darauf eingehen.


----------



## Fearforfun (22. Juni 2009)

vekol schrieb:


> Der DK ist im Begriff ein zweiter Paladin zu werden, alle jammern über Retris und die hirnamputierten Klassenheinis bei Blizzard sorgen mit dem nächsten Contenpatch dafür, daß alle Holy und Protpalas sich schwarzärgern dürfen während der Retri noch stärker als zuvor ist.



/sign fällt jemand noch ne klasse ein wo definitiv die falsche skillung genervt wird?


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Und genau das ist eben nicht der Fall.
> 
> Auch wenn die Gegenstände der Stufe 23x Dir das Gefühl vermitteln nach Ulduar gehen zu können, ist dies nicht der Fall.
> 
> ...



Nun, das hab ich auch schon gehört.
Ich vertrete ja die Meinung, dass WOW ein Spiel ab 12 ist und kein Referat über Atomphysik.
So schwer wirds schon nicht sein.
ABER, solltest du recht haben (und das kann sehr gut sein!) dann werde ich was tun? Es selber herausbekommen in dem ich dort stehe und wipe und gedemütigt wieder nach Hause trotte und nicht weil es mir jemand theoretisch erzählt. 
Außerdem hab ich die Hoffnung, dass die das Ding bis 3.2. soweit generft haben, dass auch ein Noob wie ich ne Chance hat.
Das dir dabei die Hutschnur platz kann ich mir vorstellen, aber das sind eben nun mal meine Interessen und die vertrete ich.


----------



## rhababer (22. Juni 2009)

Mir fallen da gleich nochmal viele unsinnige Verbesserungen ein 

Nicht drüber lachen, aber Blizzard is ja einiges zuzutrauen (oder hättet ihr gedacht, daß Druiden mal in INZEN WURZELN KÖNNEN !!?!?! )

Gegen Marken erhältliche Gegenstände werden besonder gegekennzeichnet
Gegen Marken erhältliche Gegenstände werden nur aktiv, wenn sie für 10 g pro Tag aktiviert, sozusagen nur zum mieten
Bei Spielern wird die Zeit angezeigt, die er in Instanzen verbracht hat
Spieler die Markengegenstände tragen, bekommen den Titel "Casual" "lowbob" "noob" "boon" "honk"
Pro Markengegenstand werden die Spieler um 10 % ihrer Körpergröße verkleinert .. Gnome können grundsätzlich keine Markenitems tragen
Mit Markengegenständen verringert sich das Bewegungstempo um 20 %
Markengegentstände, die Sets vervollständigen, bieten den Setbonus, haben aber geringere Werte (niederes Itemlvl)
Spieler die 3 mal mit den selben Leuten Raiden waren bekommen den Titel "Raider"
Spieler die raiden ohne den "Raider" titel, bekommen den Titel "Twix"
Erst wenn der Main (gemessen an Spielzeit) Full epic equipt ist, darf der twink (auf dem selben server) lila items besitzten
Ein Volltständiger RESET mit jedem neuen Patch (dann hält auch der Content länger und die alte Welt ist belebt)
Spieler, die Algalon zu 9 (bzw mit 22) Leuten legen, bekommen den Titel "Kobe_Sucks"
Spieler, die Algalon bis zum nächsten Addon nicht legen, bekommen den Titel "Apfel", "Birne", "Zwetschge", "Pflaume", "Orange", "Pfirsich"

So viel Schwachsinn geht auch nur Montag morgens ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

rhababer schrieb:


> Spieler die Markengegenstände tragen, bekommen den Titel "Casual" "lowbob" "noob" "boon" "honk"



hehehe nette Ideen!! *totlach*
Die hier mag ich besonders.

Den Titel Honk würde ich mit Freuden tragen!!!


----------



## Lentos (22. Juni 2009)

Ich will die Zeit wieder als episch noch episch war


----------



## MrGimbel (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mithalten. Auch mal nach Ulduar gehen oder in die neuen Raids z.B.
> 
> Dennoch war auch ich schon (genau 2x) in Naxx 10 (davon ein Clear run) weil ich es gerne mal erleben wollte.
> Und ich würde auch gerne mal nach Ulduar.
> ...



Genau das ist der Punkt. Durch das neue System wird es Gelegenheitsraidern möglich mal nach Ulduar zu gehen, ohne wochenlange eine Grundausrüstung zusammen zu farmen. Sie verlieren nicht den Anschluss und können den aktuellen Content spielen. 
Ich war auch ein paar mal in Naxx und zwar weil ich mir die Ini und die Bosse mal anschauen wollte. Ich hab aber kein Interesse jetzt 20mal da rein zu rennen, um mein T-Set voll zu haben.


----------



## Fearforfun (22. Juni 2009)

Also ich fand ja alles in richtung casualisierung gut aber das geht mir dann doch zuweit ich finde es gut das die bosse schnell fallen das man alles mit 10 mann machen kann und sow. aber wenn ich nur heros gehe und ddurch naxx überspringen kann find ich dann doch hart ich meine ich kann mir auf bg's auch keine S-wasweißich hohlen da brauch ich ein gutes arena team für - an alle pvp spieler die argumentieren das sie auch mal conten sehen wollen.
wenn man schon was haben will sollte man voher schonmal mind. 10 mal naxx waren.
dann hat man auch makren aber nur heros find ich doch recht schwach und ich denke das wird das ende alle rnd gruppen sein wie ein vorredner von mir schon sagte für *Ulduar* braucht es troz der vereinfachung - die ich wie schon bemerkt an sich gut find - immer noch skill dafür ist die inni immer nosch schwer genug.
Ps. ich lasse mich aber durch gute argumente auch gern vom gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> ich meine ich kann mir auf bg's auch keine S-wasweißich hohlen da brauch ich ein gutes arena team für



Warte es mal ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da tut sich was in der Richtung
Zumindest wenn man Ghostcrawler aufmerksam zuhört.


----------



## Technocrat (22. Juni 2009)

Lentos schrieb:


> Ich will die Zeit wieder als episch noch episch war



Alter Retro! Paß Dich an oder geh unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Es ist nicht die stärkste Rasse die überlebt, sondern die, die sich am besten geänderten Bedingungen anpassen kann." - Charles Darwin, "Vom Ursprung der Arten"


----------



## Casiopi (22. Juni 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Bei Dir stellt sich mir die Frage : Findest Du die Neuerungen schlecht weil Du nicht davon profitieren kannst oder weil sie in Deinen Augen nichts taugen?
> 
> Ich kann reiten, fliegen hab zig Mounts usw - warum soll ich einem Neuen nicht gönnen mit 20 zu reiten?
> 
> ...




Mir geht es ja nicht hauptsächlich ums Reiten ab lvl 20. Das war nur ein Beispiel, da du es angesprochen hast. Insgesamt gesehen bringen solche Kleinigkeiten die ständig verändert werden das Fass zum überlaufen. Man darf das Gesamtbild aus den Augen nicht verlieren.

Zu der Verdoppelung der Spielerzahlen kann man nur eins sagen: Es hat bestimmt nichts mit den verschlimmbesser Patches/Addons zu tun.
Vier Gründe für den WOW Erfolg:
1. Warcraft 3
2. Demo (die aber nur den WOW Classic Content bis lvl 20 zeigt)
3. Freunde und Bekannte anwerben (hören/sagen)
4. Werbung seitens Blizzard
Das ist die Zauberformel die für 11 Mio. Spieler verantwortlich ist.

@rhababer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (22. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Mir geht es ja nicht hauptsächlich ums Reiten ab lvl 20. Das war nur ein Beispiel, da du es angesprochen hast. Insgesamt gesehen bringen solche Kleinigkeiten die ständig verändert werden das Fass zum überlaufen. Man darf das Gesamtbild aus den Augen nicht verlieren.
> 
> Zu der Verdoppelung der Spielerzahlen kann man nur eins sagen: Es hat bestimmt nichts mit den verschlimmbesser Patches/Addons zu tun.
> Vier Gründe für den WOW Erfolg:
> ...



Wenn das allein ausreichen würde dann könnt jeder nen mmo machen das so viele user hat aber soweit ich weiß liegt auf platz zwei HdRO oder? könnte mich auch täuschen aber auf alle fälle mit *gehörigem *abstand.


----------



## Bonzenbrenner (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Ho liebe Mitspieler,

Ich möchte gleich vorneweg sagen: Ich habe nicht alle beiträge gelesen, also vielleicht hat shcon jmd etwas ähnliches gepostet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann den standpunkt gut nachvollziehen von wegen Input = Output....

Aber eines vergisst du... Es ist ein Spiel... Und ohne Groß drum rum zu reden Schrieb ich einfahc meine Meinung...

Ich bin Casual-Gamer... Schon Seit Pre-BC... also.. ich habe die Entwicklung von WoW auch sehr lange mitterlebt...

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen... mir gefällt die entwicklung... Ok.. der Schritt Embleme der Eroberung zu Free-Loot zu machen ist krass aber es heißt ja auch das es noch nicht 100%ig sicher kommt, aber es ist sehr wahrscheinlich...

Ich persönlich freue mich darüber da ich so die chance habe im High-End Content weiter zu kommen, Zur info: ich bin in einer 12 Mann/Frau Gilde die Naxx 10 clear und Ulduar 5/14 hat...  (beim 2. Besuch btw.... ja ich bin stolz drauf.. na und? xD ) mit einem Raid-Tag in der Woche... 
Das ist nur aufrgrund der Entwicklung möglich geworden, da es uns niemals an Spielerischen können sondern an der Zeit mangelte als reine Hobby-Gilde mit Ganztagsarbeitende mitgliedern...

Zu BC war es so... wir hatten Kara clear und ZA fast clear  bis zum erscheinen vom neuen Add-On... ich persönlich habe SSC, Auge, Hyjal, BT niemals gesehen.... genauso wenig AQ, Ony oder Old Naxx....

Nun ist es so... die erfolgreichen großen gilden haben ulduar mind. auf 7/14 oder sogar clear/farm status... sogar mit hard-modes und immer wenn ich einen full T8(,5) equipten sehe bin ich begeistert und hoffe so etwas auch mal zu erriechen...  Diese Spieler haben doch alle den Erflog und die gewissheit: "Ich habe es vor dem  Noob-Patch (den das wird der nächste) geschafft!! "

Diese Spieler werden das Kolosseum stürmen und mit dem nächsten Epixx der stufe 232 oder höher looten... und Wir (Die Casuals ) siond an der reihe Ulduar zu Raiden... und ihr wisst alle... vor allem im 10er funzt das nur mit guten Spielern... da helfen (außer bei Free-Loot-Levi) keine EPixx alleine... also lasst uns doch an die reihe... Es ist ein Spiel und es soll Spaß machen.. sicher geht es vor allem auch um den erfolg.... aber den habt ihr...

Ich denke Blizzard sieht das so ähnlich... Leute die Wow als eine art E-sport betreivben (First-Kills, Arena, etc ) haben dazu die chance... und mit jedem neuen content wird der alte erleichtert und casual-freundlicher... Wenn dann mal Arthas auf der Speise-karte Steht wird es wieder so sein... Arthas down von den Großen und Guten Gilden und wir haben ulduar farm, Kolosseum gerade clear oder was auch immer noch kommt bis dahin...

Und wenn einer jammert das Naxx nicht mehr wichtig ist.... war es mit Kara anders? man hat für hero marken aus den Inis ZA lvl gear bekommen und konnte dort gleich weiter machen.... Kara war keine pflicht mehr... höchstens ums mal gesehen zu haben.. und so wirds mit Naxx sein... spätestens für die achievements geht man rein und außerdem.. 16 marken in 3 std? das schaffst mit keiner Hero... ^^ ok...3 std schafft nicht jeder...aber es macht auch noch mehr spaß als hero inis... ^^ 

najo..ich denk ich hör hier mal auf... sonst wird das n ewiger roman.. xD

auf jeden fall....

Erfreut  euch doch einfach am Spiel und Jammert nicht immer... Blizzard will halt auch nur Geld schäffeln.... 

PS an die Raucher: Die werden doch auch immer Teurer und ihr hört trotzdem nicht auf ^^


----------



## Camô (22. Juni 2009)

Super Beitrag Bonzenbrenner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde, die Problematik mit der "Anerkennung" kann man ganz leicht lösen: Titel.
Leute, die Pre-Nerf Ulduar gecleart haben, sollten einen Titel erhalten. Leute, die es erst nach dem Patch hingekriegt haben, nicht. Dennoch können sich beide Seiten entsprechend gut ausrüsten und niemand verliert den Anschluss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (22. Juni 2009)

Bonzenbrenner schrieb:


> Das ist nur aufrgrund der Entwicklung möglich geworden, da es uns niemals an Spielerischen können sondern an der Zeit mangelte als reine Hobby-Gilde mit Ganztagsarbeitende mitgliedern...



Das ist sowieso eine Sache, die mir hier auf den Keks geht. Das nämlich immer Casual = Noob gesetzt wird. Casual heißt nur, das man das Spiel nur in der Freizeit spielt (casual clothes = Freizeitkleidung) und nicht als Lebensinhalt hat. Da raiden nur aus Auswendiglerenen besteht, kann das jeder Casual genauso wie jeder ProGamer. Man kann halt nur nicht so schnell so viele Bosse legen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

Bonzenbrenner schrieb:


> . 16 marken in 3 std? das schaffst mit keiner Hero... ^^ ok...3 std schafft nicht jeder...aber es macht auch noch mehr spaß als hero inis... ^^



mit einer nicht.

Erst Nexus, dann Drak, sind neun Marken in ca 1 1/2 Stunden, dann noch die beliebige Daily sind 5 - 6 Marken in nochmal 45 min.

Also sagen wir  großzügig 2 1/2 Stunden für 15 Marken und das schafft so gut wie jeder.

@ Camô

bin ich auch dafür  wäre ne super Lösung. Dann könne sich die passenden untereinander auch gut erkennen.


----------



## kurnthewar (22. Juni 2009)

> mit einer nicht.
> 
> Erst Nexus, dann Drak, sind neun Marken in ca 1 1/2 Stunden, dann noch die beliebige Daily sind 5 - 6 Marken in nochmal 45 min.
> 
> Also sagen wir großzügig 2 1/2 Stunden für 15 Marken und das schafft so gut wie jeder.




da geht mit ner guten gruppe viel mehr wenn man das wirklich will. aber das ist auch nicht der punkt. die marken sind für den popo. hast du das item getauscht gehst du dann den ersten schlachtzug und schmeist das teil wieder weg für 3 bis 15 gold für ein epic beim händler(wenn du vz bist hast du im den fall glück).



also ich kann nur eines dazu sagen ich habe sage und schreibe über 700 embleme des heldentums und über 300 embleme der ehre gesammelt.

was soll ich den damit ? 

du tauscht 3 maximal 4 items damit. weil dann gehst du ja schlachtzüge machen. 


ich finde das embleme system sollte ganz und gar abgeschafft werden weil es an einen gewissen punkt keinen sinn mehr macht.

da sollte lieber der spieler und damit die berufe mehr und bessere sachen herstellen können. da gäbe es genug möglichkeiten.
zum einen rezepte die in instanzen droppen oder durch dailys beschafft werden können.


die marken sind einfach out. weil ab einen bestimmten punkt die einfach crap sind. berufe hast du aber immer.

was hab ich von marken die bei mir vergammeln ?


----------



## Tokkró (22. Juni 2009)

JP_1018 schrieb:


> Aber dann hast du was dafür geleistet, lass mal ein "gutes Teil" 120 embleme kosten, das entspricht (ohne dailys) ungefähr 40 heroische instanzen, wenn du dir also 3-4 items kaufst bist du bei 120-160 ini gänge. Wenn ich mich quäle und wirklich hart daran arbeite die marken zusammen zu bekommen, dann ist das auch gerechtfertigt, in meinen augen hat jmd, der all das über sich ergehen lässt genauso ein anrecht wie der der nächte lang in einem dungeon die härtesten bosse zerlegt, solang es in einer relation steht...



dann hat er sich vll durch geduld und eisernen willen seinen kram zusammengefarmt, zum raiden is er trotzdem nich zu gebrauchen weil ereinfach nich mehr kennt als die easy 5er... was will ich im kolosseum mit jmd, der vorher keinen andern raid gesehen hat und überhaupt nich weiß wofür man hier bosstaktiken brauch, in den 5ern kippen die ja auch einfach um dank t8-4-free...


----------



## Cruzes (22. Juni 2009)

Mir gefallen die änderungen sehr gut, bin auch nur ein Casual-spieler.
Würde Blizz versuchen es nur den Pro_Gamer es recht zu machen ( quasi den leuten die nix anderes kennen ) würden net mehr viele von den 11mio übrig bleiben. WoW soltle ein Freizeitspiel/hobby bleiben und kein Lebensinhalt ( was einige nunmal vergessen ) 
Nja ich bin für den patch und allen änderungen, bringt mal wieder farbe ins spiel ^^

MfG


----------



## Rainaar (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das dir dabei die Hutschnur platz kann ich mir vorstellen, aber das sind eben nun mal meine Interessen und die vertrete ich.



Mir? die Hutschnur? eh- nö. 

Ich respektiere Deine Interessen und ich glaube die Schnittmenge unserer Vorstellungen von WOW ist größer als Du glaubst.

Ich fände es ebenfalls sehr gut wenn Ulduar irgendwann so genervt wird das jeder reinkann. 

Und dann kann sich jeder aus Ulduar holen was er will und was er bekommt.

Aber eben aus Ulduar und nicht gegen HC Marken.

Ich raide übrigens nicht. Ich mach nur Erfolge und PVP im BG und 1KW. ( Und bekomm dabei oft kräftig auffe Fresse^^ )

Aber ich denke trotzdem das in WOW für alle Platz sein muss und vor allem kann, dem Freizeitspieler und dem Profi.


----------



## selince (22. Juni 2009)

_"Genau das ist der Punkt. Durch das neue System wird es Gelegenheitsraidern möglich mal nach Ulduar zu gehen, ohne wochenlange eine Grundausrüstung zusammen zu farmen. Sie verlieren nicht den Anschluss und können den aktuellen Content spielen. 
Ich war auch ein paar mal in Naxx und zwar weil ich mir die Ini und die Bosse mal anschauen wollte. Ich hab aber kein Interesse jetzt 20mal da rein zu rennen, um mein T-Set voll zu haben."
_
Genau so sieht es aus! Denkt mal dran das die Story rund um Arthas auch weiter gehen muss.Und man für den garantiert auch wieder super tolles lila blinkenes Gear brauch. Es würde einfach nix bringen die Leute über
Hero´s, >Naxx, >Ulduar,>Kollesseum und dann ich Richtung  Arthas zu bringen das wär einfach sowas von Sinnlos und würde einfach kein Spass bringen.


----------



## KodiakderBär (22. Juni 2009)

war früher viel raider heute geh ich vielleicht einma die woche ulduar10 zwei ma ulduar25 wobei nich alzuviel fällt im 25iger  finds schon gut das blizz das so amcht wodurch wir die weniger raiden die möglichkeit bekommen denn kompletten content zusehen un nich nur en bisl finds nett das blizz das auf diese weise macht stellt euch ma vor wie groß das geschrei gewesen währe wenn blizz anstat das so zumachen einfach allen bossen 20%leben abgezwack hätte un alle bosse 25% weniger schadne amchen würden so ähnlich wie sies zum ende von bc gemach hatten auserdem lockt blizz die leute wieda en bisl in die hero innis
einzige was ich bisl schade find bei bc konnten sich die berufe speziele sachen herstellen wofür ma tonnen von mats brauchte kann mich noch erinnern wie ich mitm feuermage aufm elementarplato urfeuer gefarmt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die gigantische freude das teil dann endlich fertig zu haben, die rezepte in ulduar (hab gestern mit meinem verstärker das rezept für den schwere rüsi/ap gürtel bekommen) scheinen wieder en bisl dort anzuschließen im großem und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden insbesondere da mit 3.2 scheinbar SECHS versionen von den innis kommen wenn ichs richig gelesen hab koloseum5/Koloseum5 Hero; Koloseum10/Koloseum 10 Hero und Koloseum25/Koloseum25 Hero also ich find da gibts massig zutun besonders wenns dann noch hard modes gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur eine große bitte hab ich an blizz BITTE bitte vergrößert die instanz server es is zum kotzen wenn ma in ne instanz rein will aber die wegeen "überfüllung" geschlossen is,


----------



## Rainaar (22. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Super Beitrag Bonzenbrenner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und ich würde echt drei Kreuze machen wenn das käme. Dann wäre wahrscheinlich endlich Ruhe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SâbrinaMorgenstern (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
machmal frage ich mich ob diese sogenannten Hardcorespieler überhaupt ein RL haben können
wenn Sie jeden Tag 10 Stunden wow zocken können und Ulduar 25 clearen. Ich begrüsse es 
das dieses süchtig machende Game "wow" jetzt verstärkt auch die Spieler an die Hand nimmt
die jeden Tag arbeiten gehen und die Ihren Freundes- und Familienkreis pflegen.
Wie oft habe ich mich schon geärgert über diese endlos langen raidabenteuer wenn draussen 
schönes wetter war aber der Gruppenzwang in der Gilde es nicht zulies das man absagt.
Eine Hero Instanz kann man relativ schnell erledigen und es geht nicht der ganze Tag bei drauf.
Ist also ein echter Gewinn für das wirkliche Leben. Spiel sollte Spiel bleiben und ausserdem
ist ja auch eine alte Ehrfahrung gerade bei WoW das man mit der Zeit sowieso alles bekommt.
Warum also Spieler belohnen die im wirklichen Leben fast gar nicht mehr anzutreffen sind.
Also mir gefällt die neue Richtung von Blizzard gut.

Viele Grüße 
Sâbrina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (22. Juni 2009)

Tokkró schrieb:


> dann hat er sich vll durch geduld und eisernen willen seinen kram zusammengefarmt, zum raiden is er trotzdem nich zu gebrauchen weil ereinfach nich mehr kennt als die easy 5er... was will ich im kolosseum mit jmd, der vorher keinen andern raid gesehen hat und überhaupt nich weiß wofür man hier bosstaktiken brauch, in den 5ern kippen die ja auch einfach um dank t8-4-free...



Ach, ud Du bist mit den Bosstaktiken imn Kopf geboren worden?

Leute gibts...


----------



## oerpli (22. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Alter Retro! Paß Dich an oder geh unter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich persönlich wäre nicht stolz darauf, dumm zu sein. Aber jedem das seine...


----------



## Omidas (22. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ach, ud Du bist mit den Bosstaktiken imn Kopf geboren worden?
> 
> Leute gibts...



Machen wirs mal so, das du es auch verstehen kannst ... fraglich ob dus auch willst.

Blizzard bringt eine neue Arena raus. Wer wird sich da eher zurecht finden?
a) Derjenige der recht häufig Arena macht
b) Oder der, der bis jetzt nur Ehre geleecht hat um an sein Equip zu kommen.

Natürlich muss jeder neu die Taktik lernen, nur werden sich diejenigen, die ihr
equip verdient haben sich daran viel schneller gewöhnen. Natürlich werden
einige mit den geschenkten Items den Sprung schaffen, aber viele eben nicht
und die werden für Frust bei den sorgen, die halt raiden (auch rnd) wollen.

Und am besten kommen dann wieder die dummen spüche. Ich hab T8 und ihr
seit alles napps. Passiert ja jetzt schon oft. Die Leute die es versauen regen sich
danach auf, wie schlecht die Gruppe ist und leaven dann.


----------



## rhababer (22. Juni 2009)

Und was interessiert mich deine "Muru" ?


----------



## FoolsTome (22. Juni 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Bullshit. Gesindel wie du würde Muru Prenerf (1.1) nach 3 Jahren nicht schaffen.



Auch wenn ich deiner meinung bin. Muru wurde nicht mit 1.1 generft, weil es ihn bis 2.4 noch gar nicht gab, afaik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bullybaer (22. Juni 2009)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Also ich fand ja alles in richtung casualisierung gut aber das geht mir dann doch zuweit ich finde es gut das die bosse schnell fallen das man alles mit 10 mann machen kann und sow. aber wenn ich nur heros gehe und ddurch naxx überspringen kann find ich dann doch hart ich meine ich kann mir auf bg's auch keine S-wasweißich hohlen da brauch ich ein gutes arena team für - an alle pvp spieler die argumentieren das sie auch mal conten sehen wollen.
> wenn man schon was haben will sollte man voher schonmal mind. 10 mal naxx waren.
> dann hat man auch makren aber nur heros find ich doch recht schwach und ich denke das wird das ende alle rnd gruppen sein wie ein vorredner von mir schon sagte für *Ulduar* braucht es troz der vereinfachung - die ich wie schon bemerkt an sich gut find - immer noch skill dafür ist die inni immer nosch schwer genug.
> Ps. ich lasse mich aber durch gute argumente auch gern vom gegenteil überzeugen




Für Ulduar 10er braucht man genausowenig Skill wie für Naxxramas auch, wenn man weis wie die Bosse funktionieren. 
OK, die Leute müssen sich halt vllt etwas mehr bewegen und auf ein paar Sachen und sich etwas besser koordinieren aber was hat das mit Skill zu tun. Und vor allem braucht man das passende Equip, weil man dann auch mal einen Fehler eines sogenannten SkiLLoRs ausgleichen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Dass Spiel schreitet voran und man findet für Twinks nur noch sehr schwer Gruppen für Heroics. Naxxramas geht noch. Außerdem bekommt keiner aber auch gar keiner ein KOMPLETTES T8 in Heroics hinterhergeworfen und die Leute müssen erst einmal 300+ Marken (=ca 50-60 Hero Runs) machen um sich ein paar Teile zu holen. Die auch nicht mal eben so schnell gefarmt sind. Will man dann ein komplettes Set aus T7 (Handschuhe), T7,5 (Schultern, Hose) und T8 (Kopf, Brust), + Nonsetteile dann sinds noch ein paar Marken mehr und ich habe KEIN T8 an. 
Und das alles ohne Waffen.

Ich persönlich ziehe es da vor mit der Gilde einen Naxx 10er Run zu machen, bei dem ich mit meinem Priester (bisher blaues Questequip) vorgestern in 3 Stunden 6 ÄPPIX abgegriffen haben + Marken, weil die anderen schon alle equipt waren und von denen die Meisten nur noch eine Waffe von Kel oder 1 Tokenteil gebraucht haben. Meinen Priester auf diese Weise ulduarfähig zu machen geht bedeutend schneller und erfordert weitaus weniger Zeit. Den Priester statte ich auch auch nur deshalb ulduarfähig aus, weil bei uns des öfteren ein Heiler fehlt und ich so der Gilde helfen kann und da solls halt dann so fix wie möglich gehen.

Als Ulduar noch nicht draussen war, war das Heroinstanzen-/Ruf-Equip und das für Marken mit dem Set aus Naxxramas 10er auch nahezu indentisch von der Qualität her, wenn vllt auch nich 100% komplett episch.

p.s.

mit dem nächsten Addon sind alle ÄPPIX dann eh wieder nichts mehr wert, also warum die Aufregung?


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Juni 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Dieser Abschaum, zu dem ich ca. 50% der buffed- Community zählen kann, sollte meines Erachtens aus WoW getilgt werden.
> Diese Leute haben in einem PC- Spiel nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts verloren.




Als reine Vorsichtsmassnahme entferne ich dich hiermit aus der Community. Ich will nicht das Risiko eingehen dass du zu den 50% gehören könntest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rhababer (22. Juni 2009)

Da vorher schon Darwin zitiert wurde:

WOW ist mittlerweile ein Spiel, in dem die natürlich Auslese nicht mehr funktioniert. Aber Beleidigungen sind dennoch nicht angebracht. Entspann dich, lehn dich zurück. Was kümmert es den Mond, wen ihn der Wofl anheult ?

Es fehlt einfach komplett die Fähigkeiten Sachen zu akzeptieren, die unabänderlich sind. Das ist doch ... erbärmlich (des schönste Wort, daß mir dazu einfällt)


----------



## Antigonos (22. Juni 2009)

Wie du ja selber gesagt hast 90% sind inzwischen Gelegenheitsspieler, das heißt bei 11Million Spielern sind nur 1,1Million "Hardcore"gamer, glaubst du wirklich das es Blizz da interessiert ob die gehen oder bleiben? Und so oder so viele von diesen nicht Gelegenheitsspieler WERDEN bleiben egal was passiert. Ob das gut ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.

Anbei:


Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum musst Du eigentlich gleich beleidigend werden? Der TE hat das Thema doch lediglich zur Diskussion gestellt. Ich glaube einige hier sollten wirklich mal lernen andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren und respektieren. Ob das nun richtig oder falsch ist, ist eine andere Sache, aber nur weil jemand anderer Meinung ist, muss man nicht gleich so einen harschen Ton fahren. Jeder darf seine Meinung haben, deswegen sind wir ja auch hier im Forum..


LOL...
Natürlich hat der Moderator recht, will heißen Beleidigungen sollten/müssen nicht sein aber witzig ist es schon das bei XXXXX anderen Threads mit dem selben Inhalt (ob ich die Überschrift nun "Ist WoW tot?", "Ist WoW langweilig" oder oder oder nenne is ja unwichtig) Flamen auf wesentlich beleidigendere und aggresivere Art einfach stillschweigend hingenommen wird^^


----------



## Orlo (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin eher der Forenleser als Schreiber, aber eines fällt mir jedoch bei diesem Thema und ähnlich gelagerten Themen immer wieder auf. 
Die Zustimmer und die Verneiner halten sich i .d. R. immer die Waage.

Dennoch frage ich mich, wieso und weshalb es um ein Spiel, das Spass bringen soll, soviel Gedöns gemacht wird als hänge die Existenz des Einzelnen von Erfolgen oder nicht Erfolgen ab. 
Das Spiel kostet echte harte Euronen, es gibt mir keine Kleidung, kein Dach übern Kopf, es ernährt mich nicht.
Für Spielerfolge, was immer man darunter verstehen mag, oder ob jemand seinen Pixelhaufen beherrscht erhalte ich keinerlei reale Anerkennung die mich in meinem Leben weiterbringt.
Ich spiele WoW nun mittlerweile seit 2004/2005, habe einige Klassen hoch gespielt und auch wieder ins Datennirvana geschickt ( 80iger Chars) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich spiel es gerne und ja täglich 2-3 Stunden, hindundwieder auch länger, wenn die Enkel mich lassen. 
Richtet Euren Blick mehr aufs Leben vor der Kiste und in die Zunkunft Eures Leben und versucht da etwas zu bewegen, zu erreichen, als einem Spiel übermäßgie Bedeutung beizumessen.

Solong 
Orlo


----------



## Nimeroth (22. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Da raiden nur aus Auswendiglerenen besteht, kann das jeder Casual genauso wie jeder ProGamer. Man kann halt nur nicht so schnell so viele Bosse legen.



Und hier sieht man ein perfektes Beispiel wie aus Unwissenheit Falschaussagen werden. Du kannst noch so viele Bosstaktiken lesen, wenn du nicht in der Lage bist dich zu bewegen, Schaden zu machen/Tanken/Heilen auf gewisse Ereignisse rechtzeitig zu reagieren (Buffs verteilen bei Hodir z. usw. usw. dann bringt dir dein gelesenes so ziemlich überhaupt nix. Aber wem sage ich das...




			
				SâbrinaMorgenstern schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> machmal frage ich mich ob diese sogenannten Hardcorespieler überhaupt ein RL haben können
> wenn Sie jeden Tag 10 Stunden wow zocken können und Ulduar 25 clearen.



Ulduar25 kann man in 4h clearen (ULD10 in ca. 3h) wenn man die Hardmodes mal aussen vor lässt. Du könntest also, wenn du extrem gemütlich bist an 2 Raidabenden mit je 2.5h Ulduar leer machen und jeweils noch genug Kippenpausen einstreuen um die Tabakindustrie vor der Finanzkrise zu beschützen.
D.H ich bin mit 5h pro Woche im Endcontent komplett ausgefüllt wenn ich mir nicht die Hardmodes respektive Algalon als Ziel setze.
Man muss ja nichtmal mehr farmen, weil meist die Gildenbank Flasks/Reparatur zahlen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Dufurius (22. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich wie der TE etwas auf lilane Pixel einzubilden, hat meiner Meinung nach einen an der Klatsche.
> Sorry, wenn das hart klingt aber es ist so.
> 90% der Spieler in WoW sind mittlerweile Casuals, da ist es doch logisch, dass das Spiel auf diese 90% zugeschnitten wird, damit es ihnen Spaß macht!
> 
> ...




90% der Deutschen sind Normalverdiener. Nur 10% der Bevölkerung gehören zu den Besserverdienern. UNSER WIRTSCHAFTSSYSTEM IST TOTAL IM ARSCH. SOWAS UNFAIRES DASS 10% DER LEUTE MEHR VERDIENEN ALS ICH!

Junge "I dare say learn to play". Wer kann der kann nunmal. Und du redest von Neid? Wenn hier einer Neidisch ist dann ja wohl du. Dein Post strotzt nämlich nur so vor Neid auf die "Besseren-Spieler".


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juni 2009)

@Bergerdos, bei uns siehts ähnlich aus nur, dass von den 3 Raidtage immer mehr oder weniger einer für die Twinks zwischen geschoben wir und so zeit bleibt auch die anderen Auszustatten, denn keiner soll zu kurz kommen und ich kann genau verstehen was du meinst. mir wirds auch zu langweilig immer als Hexer rum  zu rennen da brauch man mal ne abwechslung und nun übe ich mich als Heil Priester  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir geffällt dass was Blizz da mach und ein fehler ist das sicherlich nicht

mfg


----------



## Tokkró (22. Juni 2009)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Also jeden Tag wenn ich die neuen Beiträge hier quer lese frage ich mich, ob ich lachen oder heulen soll.
> 
> ...
> 
> Alle 3 Monate neue Raidinstanzen, neue T-Sets, indirekte Itementwertung.... Eine in meinen Augen sehr negative Entwicklung die WOW da gerade durchmacht. Es geht zu schnell, zu hastig und zu unüberlegt. Hat man sich gerade in der neusten Raidinstanz soweit eingefunden, da bekommt man auch schon die nächste vor den Latz geknallt. Friss oder lass es bleiben...



/sign


----------



## Khalf (22. Juni 2009)

> Ach, ud Du bist mit den Bosstaktiken imn Kopf geboren worden?



/sign

Es ist klar, daß die Leute die derzeit fleißig raiden und auch schon diverese Raids clear haben, eine neue Raid-Instanz einfacher bewältigen können. 
ABER, jeder ist irgendwann mal mit einer Raid-Ini angefangen. Und da hat sicher auch nicht alles auf anhieb geklappt. Die meisten Raider wollen doch, so sehe ich das (meine persönliche Meinung), nur mit erfahrenen Raidern in ein Raid-Inistanz gehen, um möglichst schnell und problemlos dort durch zu kommmen. Wenig wipen, wenig Rep-Kosten.....hauptsache durch.

Ich spiele derzeit auf Lothar, seit BC....und ich habe bisher noch keine Raid-Ini von Innen gesehen....na und...stören tut´s mich nicht. Dennoch würde ich gerne Naxx mal von Innen sehen...nur um zu SEHEN wie es da drin is.

Aber an einem Raid teilzunehmen wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat ist so gut wie unmöglich, und das finde ein wenig schade. Anstatt das die erfahrenen Spieler die nicht so erfahrenen Spieler (die aber durchaus ihre Klasse spielen können) mal an die Hand nehmen und zeigen wie sowas abläuft....nein....da heißt es dann nur "noch nie ne Raid gemacht? geh nach Hause...vergiss es".

Die Gilde in der ich bin besteht nur aus wenig Membern. 3-4 RL-Freunden und Bruder und Frauchen...Also zu wenig um nen eigenen Raid zu starten. Sucht man sich fehlende Leute im /1 oder /2-Channel hauen die meisten sofort wieder ab, wenn man erwähnt daß das die erste Raid ever ist.

Ich habe momentan mit den Thema Raid, sei es 10er oder 25er, abgeschlossen. Man bekommt eh so gut wie nie die Chance dazu. 
Daß nun mit dem Patch an dem Marken extrem gebastelt wird, finde ich in der Richtung gut, daß ich für MICH persönlich mir Items kaufen kann an denen ich für MICH selber sehen kann, was ich dafür getan habe. Auch wenn für manche das "In-den-Allerwertesten-Geschoben" bedeutet.

Zumal ich noch nicht alle 5er-Inis auf Nordend im Hero-Modus besucht habe. Da einerseitz selbst dafür die Zeit fehlt und anderseits wir bei uns in Gilde rücksicht aufeinander nehmen. Nicht alle sind immer zur gleichen Zeit online. Und wenn nur 4 Mann online sind und man sich nur nen 5ten Random dazu suchen müßte, warten wir bis 5 mann von uns da sind. Damit wir alle in der Gilde die Möglichkeit die Ini zu sehen. 
Und ich warte leiber 3-4 Tage mit der Ini und gehe mit 4 Leuten rein wo das Zusammenspiel passt, als wie mit 3 + einem, der sich über jeden Kram aufregt und nach nur einem Wipe wieder die Gruppe verlässt (alles schon erlebt).

Was ich eigentlich sagen will, ist, wenn man den Nicht-Raidern nicht mal die Chance gibt, an eine Raid teilzunehmen damit sie´s lernen wie es funktioniert, wie soll man denn dann als Nicht-Raid überhaupt mal ne 10er oder 25er zu Gesicht bekommen?

Es gibt sicherlich auf jedem Server Honks die sich nur über Lila Pixel aufgeilen, und die wirklich null plan haben. Aber genauso gibt es Leute, die sehr lernfähig sind und auch jede Anweisung befolgen. Das Problem is nur diese wirklich zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Aplizzier (22. Juni 2009)

RoA schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> krank einfach und zwar der Threadersteller und alle die dies auch noch unterschreiben...
> Wie kommt man auf die Idee ein Spiel, also Freizeit, mit Vergleichen ala Bürojob und nur 5% mehr Gehalt anzustellen?
> ...




@Roa: Das War nur ein Beispiel von ihm zur Veranschaulichung. Ich kann es fast komplett unterschreiben. Vorallem das jeder gleich aussieht nervt mich sehr. Ich muss nicht nur Epics habe naber individualität i
wäre bei so einenm spiel super


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (22. Juni 2009)

mendozino schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht müde, auch wenn ich Sisyphos immer mehr verstehe, darauf hinzuweisen, das fast jede Freizeitbeschäftigung mit Arbeit verbunden sein kann, um eine Befriedigung zu erhalten.
> Ob ich nun trainiere um einen Marathon zu laufen, um Freizeitfussball im Verein zu spielen, um das Gitarrensolo hinzubekommen, um beim Schach zu gewinnen etc., immer läuft es darauf hinaus, etwas zu üben, sich mit etwas sehr zu beschäftigen um dann etwas zu erreichen, auf das man Stolz ist.
> Und dabei spielt es für mich keine Rolle ob jemand den Stolz aus der Tatsache zieht, das ihn andere bewundern oder nur, das er mit sich selbst zufrieden ist.
> 
> Leider ist für mich das "keine Arbeit bei einem Spiel" Argument kein durchschlagendes.




Kannst du vergessen das hier durchzubringen.

Dieses Totschlagargument "WoW ist ein Spiel und keine Arbeit" "Raider sind alles Reallifeversager" "Du hast deinen Erfolg doch auch wenn das neue Markensystem kommt und jeder "Noob" T8 hat und so weiter ..  Bekommste hier immer wieder

Ich freu mich schon auf die Wipes der vielen Gimps mit T8. 8,5 in Ulduar wenn dann jemand meint Skill & Übung kann man sich auch mit Heromarken kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amitreus (22. Juni 2009)

Erst einmal vielen Dank das jemand hier im Forum moderiert. Ich empfinde diese ganzen Beleidigungen und Beschimpfungen wirklich schlimm. Vor allem da es sich nur um ein Spiel bzw. um gegensätzliche Meinungen handelt.

btt:

Gundsätzlich einmal finde ich die Patchnotes garnicht so schlimm.
Auch glaub ich mal nicht das es die meisten guten Spieler wirklich stören wird. Was hilft einem die beste Ausrüstung wenn man nicht weiss wie man seinen Char zu spielen hat.
Auch verstehe ich die ganze Panik nicht das nun Casuals oder Spieler die nicht so viel spielen können an gute Items kommen konnen.
Was ist daran so schlimm?
Mein Gott, gebt ihnen wegen meiner komplett T8"geschenkt". 
Ein geübter Spieler holt einfach viel mehr aus seinem Char oder Equip heraus, daran ändert auch die Farbe seines Equip nichts.

Für mich ist es wichtig *wie* ich mein Equip bekommen habe!
Ich bin Stolz zusammen mit meiner Gilde in Ulduar zu Raiden und mich jede Woche mit meinen Freunden dort zu treffen um mein/unser bestes zu geben.
Wieso sollte ich also neidisch auf ein Teil sein das, ohne es abwertend zu meinen, in einer Hero erarbeitet wurde?


----------



## Shubunki (22. Juni 2009)

Obwohl ich mich als Casual bezeichne, stimme ich dem TE zu: Als Spieler mit ca. 6 Stunden in der Woche kann ich nunmal nicht erwarten, dieselben Erfolge wie die Hardplayer zu feiern.. liegt in der Natur der Sache. Ich für meinen Teil finde mich mit dem Equip ab, das ich aufgrund meiner begrenzten Zeit zusammenfarmen kann und schaue -zugegeben- neidvoll zu denen, die richtig geiles Equip haben. Aber wer viel leistet, muss belohnt werden. Das ist im RL auch nicht anders. Ich will mir nunmal nicht mehr zeit in diesem Spiel gönnen, also leb ich mit dem, was meine Leistung erwirtschaftet. Es ist aus meiner Sicht ein Schlag in das Gesicht derjenigen, die viel spielen, wenn jeder auf alles zugriff hat. 
Was in diesem Zusammenhang halt blöd ist, ist das Verhalten gegenüber nicht so imbaequipten Spielern. Ich könnte jedesmal kotzen, wenn ich lese, das auf einem Raid nur gute equipte Leute mit erfahrung gesucht werden. Wo bitteschön sollen die denn Beides herbekommen, wenn sie nicht mal auf einem RandomRaid mitgenommen werden. An dieser Stelle würd ich mir etwas mehr soziale Kompentenz wünschen.


----------



## Hubautz (22. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf die Wipes der vielen Gimps mit T8. 8,5 in Ulduar wenn dann jemand meint Skill & Übung kann man sich auch mit Heromarken kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darf ich mal ganz dumm fragen wieso dich das überhaupt interessiert? Es kann dir doch völlig Wumpe sein, wer grade wo wiped.
Oder bist du einer der Samstag abends in Gallgrimm steht und die Leute auslacht, die nach einem Wipe reppen gehen?
Und „Skill“ – wenn ich das schon höre. Jeder der mehr als 2 Finger an jeder Hand und einen IQ höher als ein Paket Knäckebrot hat, ist in der Lage dieses Spiel mit etwas Übung spielen zu können.


----------



## Dufurius (22. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Darf ich mal ganz dumm fragen wieso dich das überhaupt interessiert? Es kann dir doch völlig Wumpe sein, wer grade wo wiped.
> Oder bist du einer der Samstag abends in Gallgrimm steht und die Leute auslacht, die nach einem Wipe reppen gehen?
> Und „Skill“ – wenn ich das schon höre. Jeder der mehr als 2 Finger an jeder Hand und einen IQ höher als ein Paket Knäckebrot hat, ist in der Lage dieses Spiel mit etwas Übung spielen zu können.



Du spielst noch nicht lange WoW oder? Glaub mir es bedarf mehr als 2 Finger an einer Hand und einem IQ der dem eines Knäckebrotes entspricht damit man in WoW etwas erreicht. Mein Server ist dafür das beste Beispiel. Tag für Tag spammen Leute den Handelschanel mit Sachen wie "Die neue Raidgilde.....sucht noch nette aktive Member für ......." zu. 99.9% dieser Gilden werden nicht 1 Raidini clearen bevor sie in Grund und Boden generft wird. Und ich glaube so ziemlich alle Leute die in Solchen Gilden sind haben mehr als 2Finger an der Hand und einen IQ der höher ist als der von einem Knäckebrot.


----------



## Hubautz (22. Juni 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Du spielst noch nicht lange WoW oder? Glaub mir es bedarf mehr als 2 Finger an einer Hand und einem IQ der dem eines Knäckebrotes entspricht damit man in WoW etwas erreicht. Mein Server ist dafür das beste Beispiel. Tag für Tag spammen Leute den Handelschanel mit Sachen wie "Die neue Raidgilde.....sucht noch nette aktive Member für ......." zu. 99.9% dieser Gilden werden nicht 1 Raidini clearen bevor sie in Grund und Boden generft wird. Und ich glaube so ziemlich alle Leute die in Solchen Gilden sind haben mehr als 2Finger an der Hand und einen IQ der höher ist als der von einem Knäckebrot.



Ich spiele seit Release und kann dir aus mannigfaltiger Erfahrung sagen dass dieses Spiel für Kinder ab 12 Jahren nicht sonderlich komplziert ist. zeitaufwand und Übung, mehr braucht es nicht.


----------



## Technocrat (22. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit Release und kann dir aus mannigfaltiger Erfahrung sagen dass dieses Spiel für Kinder ab 12 Jahren nicht sonderlich komplziert ist. zeitaufwand und Übung, mehr braucht es nicht.



/sign, jedenfalls was das raiden betrifft.


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Deswegen kam mir X-Wing auch nie auf die Platte. Grade die einstellbaren Schwierigkeitsgrade waren für mich ein entscheidendes Kaufargument, damit ich auch ohne "durchbeissen" das ganze Spiel sehen konnte. Un die meisten Spiele hatten soche Schwierigkeiststufen.



Bei den meisten Adventures sowie einigen Titeln aus dem Hause "Origin" ("Privateer", "Wing Commander I + II" etc.) hattest Du da schlechte Karten - aber dafür hatte man auch wochenlang nach der Arbeit Spaß damit. "Elite" wäre da noch zu nennen; ebenso wie "Schleichfahrt".



> Das hiess es in der Tat bisher, aber das ist doch kein festgemauertes Gesetz. Blizz ist grade dabei an diesem Dogma etwas zu schrauben und dafür bin ich dankbar



Was heißt zu "schrauben"? Müht man sich, extra "Casual"-Content zu gestalten? Nö! Man schmeißt einfach ein paar Marken und Items 'raus, damit die Nicht-Raider den altbekannten Content wieder und wieder abfarmen - um im Endeffekt auch keine Raidinstanz von innen zu sehen. Ist der BC-Marken-Wahn so schnell wieder vergessen oder spielen nur noch Leute, die mit WotLK angefangen haben? Damals hieß es: "Keine Erfahrung? Geh weg!" Meinen die Leute, es würde sich heute - in einer Zeit, wo problemlos im Arsenal nachgeschaut werden kann, wie viel Erfahrung der Char hat - auch nur um eine Nuance geändert haben? Glaubt irgendwer, die "alten Raids" wie Naxx und Ulduar würden gemacht, wenn da wenig fällt, mit dem man sich noch verbessern kann? Darf ich daran erinnern, daß der T5-Content nach Einführung der Marken-Items brach lag? Wie gesagt: Wie kurz ist das Gedächtnis der Leute denn?

Kommt mir nicht mit den fehlenden Waffen: Man kann sicher sein, daß Blizz auch diese wieder für Marken einführen wird (siehe BC; z. B. die Jäger-Armbrust, die das 2. oder 3.-beste Item im ganzen Spiel war).



> Jo so ist es, wobei die Filmindustrie genau so wie die Spieleindustrie immer in erster Lienie den Ehrgeiz hatte, möglichst gute Zahlen zun schreiben. Das ist das Wesen einer Industrie. Für die guten Filme ab von der Massenware waren immer einzlene Querköpfe verantwortlich, die danne erst später von der Industrie vereinnahmt wurden.



Das gilt erst seit den frühen 80ern so. Früher saßen da Produzenten, die Filme liebten. Seit Lucas / Spielberg bewiesen haben, wie man das schnelle Geld macht (B-Movies mit ganz viel Geld produzieren statt Qualität, die das Publikum auch mal fordern darf - siehe das "New Hollywood"; siehe den "Film Noir"; siehe Billy Wilder, Hitchcock, Preminger, Ford etc.), regieren nicht mehr Filmliebhaber das Geschäft - viele der heutigen Hollywood-Produzenten kommen aus ganz anderen Teilen der Wirtschaft; denen ist das wie bereits gesagt egal, ob sie Kühlschränke, Waschmaschinen oder Film verkaufen. Ich empfehle zum Thema Biskinds vortreffliches Buch "Easy Riders Raging Bulls" (oder den fast genauso guten Dokumentar-Film zum Buch). 

Auch wenn's OT ist: Höre in den Audio-Kommentar des DC von "Armageddon" 'rein, in dem Michael Bay schonungslos ehrlich ist. Er bringt dort tatsächlich den Satz, was einen Film erfolgreich macht: "You have to dumb it up!" (etwa: "Du mußt den Film für Doofe machen!"). Dort erfährt man auch, welche Szenen extra für das jugendliche Publikum eingefügt wurden, um dieses bei der Stange zu halten (die Bombenentschärfung etwa; als auch der Sprung des Armadillo - der übrigens nur deshalb eine Kanone hatte, um das Modell besser als Spielzeug verkaufen zu können. Daß Affleck im Film einen BMW statt einen alten Ami fährt, der zu seinem Charakter gepasst hätte, ist dem Product Placement von BMW zu verdanken, die dafür eine beträchtliche Summe bezahlt haben. Wen stören da schon stimmige Details?).



> Diese Querköpfe haben es in der Spieleindustrie wohl eher schwer wies aussieht. Aber einen Unternehmen vorzuwerfen, viel Geld verdienen zu wollen ist wie den Löwen zum Vegetariertum überreden zu wollen.



Diese Querköpfe - Chris Roberts, Sid Meier, Peter Molyneux, Richard Garriot, Warren Spector - haben die Grundsteine für unsere heutigen Spielewelten gelegt. Der größte Teil ihrer Spiele könnte heute mit verbesserter Grafik ohne Probleme 1:1 neu aufgelegt werden - und wären dennoch origineller und vielseitiger als der größte Teil dessen, was uns heute präsentiert wird. Nicht umsonst sind ihre Schöpfungen heute fast legendär und orientieren sich viele Spielemacher immer noch an ihren Ideen.


----------



## Technocrat (22. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Du kannst noch so viele Bosstaktiken lesen, wenn du nicht in der Lage bist dich zu bewegen, Schaden zu machen/Tanken/Heilen auf gewisse Ereignisse rechtzeitig zu reagieren (Buffs verteilen bei Hodir z. usw. usw. dann bringt dir dein gelesenes so ziemlich überhaupt nix. Aber wem sage ich das...



Und jetzt sagst Du mir noch, warum ein Casual das nicht können soll? Das Üben, meine ich? "Progamer" spielen nicht besser als Casuals, nur häufiger. Wenn man erst mal auswendiggelernt hat, wann man welchen Knopf drücken muß, ist WoW im PvE kein Problem. Das ein Casual länger braucht bis er das schafft liegt nicht am Skill, sondern nur an der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit pro Woche. Sobald Rotation und Boss-Events sitzen, kannst Du an einem Bosskampf-Video nicht mehr erkennen, ob derjenige 2h pro Tag oder 12 spielt.


----------



## bullybaer (22. Juni 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Du spielst noch nicht lange WoW oder? Glaub mir es bedarf mehr als 2 Finger an einer Hand und einem IQ der dem eines Knäckebrotes entspricht damit man in WoW etwas erreicht. Mein Server ist dafür das beste Beispiel. Tag für Tag spammen Leute den Handelschanel mit Sachen wie "Die neue Raidgilde.....sucht noch nette aktive Member für ......." zu. 99.9% dieser Gilden werden nicht 1 Raidini clearen bevor sie in Grund und Boden generft wird. Und ich glaube so ziemlich alle Leute die in Solchen Gilden sind haben mehr als 2Finger an der Hand und einen IQ der höher ist als der von einem Knäckebrot.




Nicht 1 Raidinie clearen ?????????

Naxxramas 25er cleart man mit vernünftigen Randoms in weniger als 3h wenns gut läuft^^

Und ja, ich spiele WoW seit der Beta^^


----------



## Dufurius (22. Juni 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Nicht 1 Raidinie clearen ?????????
> 
> Naxxramas 25er cleart man mit vernünftigen Randoms in weniger als 3h wenns gut läuft^^
> 
> Und ja, ich spiele WoW seit der Beta^^




Vor Nerf. OK Naxx ist zugegebener Maßen schon immer ein Witz gewesen aber das war Kara ja damals auch -.-


----------



## Super PePe (22. Juni 2009)

irgendwie nehme ich euch die vorgebrachten Argumente nicht ab. Der Fred hier hat was von einem Altherrenstammtisch. Große Worte, Drohungen mit WAU aufzuhören etc. 
Im Grunde geht es euch um euer Ego (das völlig menschlich -geht mir ja auch so), um die befriedigende "Position" in der ihr euch befindet. Ihr setzt alles daran jegliche Entwicklung aufzuhalten um diese Position (die ihr euch "erarbeitet" habt) nicht zu gefährden und das mit einer Vehemenz, bei der man annehmen könnte, daß ihr glaubt das mit Arthas das Ende von WAU erreicht ist.
Und da ich weder glaube, dass die die hier aufhören wollen, aufhören noch das ihr glaubt WAU endet mit Arthas, sind die hier vorgebrachten Argumente hinfällig. 
Es ist halt ein schöner Zeitvertreib mal sein Senf mit drauf zu packen (so wie ich gerade). 
Ihr werdet auch beim Patch 4.2.2 oder 5.0.1 rumjammern über dies und jenes und dennoch weiter zocken und keiner wird sich an die heiße Luft von 3.2 erinnern.

Und wegen den Ulduar items und Erfolgen: erstens wird da keiner mehr mit lvl 86 dran denken und zweitens gibts ja das tolle Erfolgssystem mit Datumsstempel. Da sieht man wann wer was gelegt hat und welcher Patch da aktiv war und eure Reputation ist wieder hergestellt, die ihr so in Gefahr seht. 

so long, and thx 4 all the fish


----------



## Fimbultyr (22. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die Änderung an den Emblemen auch nicht gut, aber was ich noch schlimmer finde sind die Äußerungen der sogenannten 'Pros' über die 'Casuals'.

Ständig werden die 'Casuals' immer nur als Nichtskönner, Noobs und dergleichen abgestempelt.
Ich zähle mich selber zu den 'Casuals', da ich durch meine Arbeit bedingt nicht so viel Zeit in WoW stecken kann wie die 'Pros' und deswegen habe ich mit Freunden, welche das gleiche Schicksal teilen wie Ich, sozusagen eine 'Casual' Gilde ins Leben gerufen.
Jedes Mitglied in unserer Gilde kann es vom Spielerischen Können ganz locker mit einem 'Pro' aufnehmen, zumal die meisten von uns seit Beta WoW spielen und zu Classic Zeiten selber überwiegend in 'Top'-Raidgilden waren.
Selbstverständlich ist unser Equip noch nicht auf dem Stand um ernsthaft Ulduar zu clearen, aber ich denke auch genau dort hängt das Problem.
Ich vermute dass die 'Pros' einfach nur Angst vor so 'Casuals' wie uns haben, denn mit der kommenden Änderung haben wir auch die Möglichkeit uns besseres Equip zuzulegen und dann dementsprechend auch Ulduar etc. zu clearen.
Denn es gibt sehr viele 'Pros' die nur wegen Ihrem Equip z.B. viel DmG machen aber weder Ihren Charakter richtig beherrschen noch sich mit Ihrer Klasse richtig auskennen, geschweige denn Während einem Bosskampf flexibel genug sind, um sich auf ändernde Situationen einstellen und entsprechend handeln können.

Wieso muss immer egal in welchem Forum so auf den 'Casuals' herumgekloppt und die 'Casuals' tief unter Gürtellinie beleidigt werden. Kann man nicht einfach mal die Aufteilung 'Pro' und 'Casual' sachlich bearbeiten?

Ich denke nämlich dass dies das Hauptproblem ist, weshalb es in den Foren ständig zu den Beschimpfungen kommt und Ingame sieht die Welt ja auch nicht besser aus.

So Long

LG Fimb


----------



## Nimeroth (22. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und jetzt sagst Du mir noch, warum ein Casual das nicht können soll? Das Üben, meine ich? "Progamer" spielen nicht besser als Casuals, nur häufiger. Wenn man erst mal auswendiggelernt hat, wann man welchen Knopf drücken muß, ist WoW im PvE kein Problem. Das ein Casual länger braucht bis er das schafft liegt nicht am Skill, sondern nur an der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit pro Woche. Sobald Rotation und Boss-Events sitzen, kannst Du an einem Bosskampf-Video nicht mehr erkennen, ob derjenige 2h pro Tag oder 12 spielt.



Natürlich kannst du es üben. Aber ich sags mal so (und das ist nicht böse gemeint): wenn du eine Schlaftablette bist, oder dir ganz einfach der Überblick fehlt (es gibt Leute die in gewissen Kamera-Perspektiven nicht spielen können), dann wirst du IMMER Probleme haben.

Ich geb dir jetzt einfach mal den gut gemeinten Rat: Geh einfach mal nach Ulduar und versuch es selbst. Wenn du mir dann die Hardmode Erfolge etc. präsentieren kannst, glaube ich dir. Du bist hier im Forum der größte Störfaktor was PvE Diskussionen angeht, da du nie objektiv urteilen kannst, sondern nur Hetze gegen PvE Spieler betreibst. Ganz besonders gegen Menschen die im Raiden ihren Spaß finden.

Wenn du jetzt wenigstens eine einigermassen gute PvP Spielerin wärst, würde ich ja nichts sagen, aber zumindest deine aktuellen Ratings sprechen da ja eine ganz andere Sprache. Ich bin immer gerne bereit zu diskutieren, aber ich spreche ja auch nicht mit einem Metzger über meine Wehwehchen die ich dem Arzt erzähle.

Egal um welches (PvE) Thema es sich dreht, bei dir hab ich IMMER das Gefühl, daß du nur auf Konfrontation aus bist. Das Thema selbst ist ganz egal, hauptsache dagegen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Dufurius (22. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit Release und kann dir aus mannigfaltiger Erfahrung sagen dass dieses Spiel für Kinder ab 12 Jahren nicht sonderlich komplziert ist. zeitaufwand und Übung, mehr braucht es nicht.



Ich kenne Leute (und zwar nicht gerad wenige) die zocken seit Beta ununterbrochen die selbe Klasse und das sehr Intensiv und bekommen trotzdem nichts auf die Reihe!


----------



## Bergerdos (22. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ulduar25 kann man in 4h clearen (ULD10 in ca. 3h) wenn man die Hardmodes mal aussen vor lässt. Du könntest also, wenn du extrem gemütlich bist an 2 Raidabenden mit je 2.5h Ulduar leer machen und jeweils noch genug Kippenpausen einstreuen um die Tabakindustrie vor der Finanzkrise zu beschützen.
> D.H ich bin mit 5h pro Woche im Endcontent komplett ausgefüllt wenn ich mir nicht die Hardmodes respektive Algalon als Ziel setze.
> Man muss ja nichtmal mehr farmen, weil meist die Gildenbank Flasks/Reparatur zahlen.



Ich hab ja keine ahnung in was für einer Gilde Du spielst, aber bei uns auf dem Server haben auf Hordenseite gerade mal 3 !!!! Gilden Ulduar im 25er überhaupt Clear und das OHNE Hardmode. Diese Gilden raiden 6-7 Tage die Woche um zum Endboss zu kommen und man sieht sich auch ziemlich oft auf dem Weg vom Friedhof in die Ini.
Unsere Gilde hat im 10er 12/14 und im 25er nur 4/14 
Es so darzustellen Ulduar wäre eine Instanz die jede halbwegs vernünftige Gilde auf Farmstatus hat ist ziemlich überheblich.


----------



## Lari (22. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> /sign, jedenfalls was das raiden betrifft.


PvP gilt das selbe. Wer mehr Zeit und Übung investiert erreicht mehr, und schneller.
Natürlich spielt man nicht gegen gescriptete Bosse im PvP, dennoch ist beides auf seine Art und Weise herausfordernd.
Oder willst du mir erzählen für Heiler im PvE wäre jeder Kampf gleich? Stures Rotation abfahren ohne den Kampf im Blick zu haben und in Situationen richtig zu entscheiden?

Deine zum Teil herablassende Art gegenüber PvE-Spielern kann manchmal ziemlich auf den Nerv gehen. Magst du PvE? Nein. Ist es deswegen für die minderbegabten oder "Auswendig-Spieler"? Gewiss nicht.
Das wäre ja so als würde ich jedem Arena-Spieler andichten, dass er es nicht auf Kette kriegt mehr als 5 Leute zu organisieren. Ist genau der gleiche Quatsch.


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. Juni 2009)

ich als casual (inzwischen, hab einfach zuviel wow gepielt^^) finds super :O


----------



## Heydu (22. Juni 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Als reine Vorsichtsmassnahme entferne ich dich hiermit aus der Community. Ich will nicht das Risiko eingehen dass du zu den 50% gehören könntest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



autch



Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Kannst du vergessen das hier durchzubringen.
> 
> Dieses Totschlagargument "WoW ist ein Spiel und keine Arbeit" "Raider sind alles Reallifeversager" "Du hast deinen Erfolg doch auch wenn das neue Markensystem kommt und jeder "Noob" T8 hat und so weiter ..  Bekommste hier immer wieder
> 
> ...



/sign
aber nicht jeder mensch ist leider so gescheit wie du, und betrachtet auch diesen aspekt
alle sagen: noobs kriegen t8, UFAIR!!
Wieso? weil die neidisch sind^^



Amitreus schrieb:


> Erst einmal vielen Dank das jemand hier im Forum moderiert. Ich empfinde diese ganzen Beleidigungen und Beschimpfungen wirklich schlimm. Vor allem da es sich nur um ein Spiel bzw. um gegensätzliche Meinungen handelt.
> 
> btt:
> 
> ...



ja, mit patch 3.2 wird wieder char beherrschen stark gefordert. Find ich gut
denn dann können die leute zeige, wie gut und ob sie ihren char beherrschen/können.

Gleichzeitig machen die hero inis dann mehr sinn und ich muss nicht mehr 3 stunden in raids verschwenden und am ende krieg ich nichts^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. Juni 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Sollte sich das Gameplay wirklich in die Richtung ändern, die mit den Patchnotes beanschlagt wird, dann höre ich entgültig mit WoW auf. Das ist dann kein Spiel mehr, das ich spielen möchte.



Cu


----------



## battal (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo erstmal.
Tome grosses lob an dich hast genau das richtige thema angesprochen ,wo viele leute gleiches denken 
/sign


----------



## bullybaer (22. Juni 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Vor Nerf. OK Naxx ist zugegebener Maßen schon immer ein Witz gewesen aber das war Kara ja damals auch -.-




Die Leute, die Ulduar mit ihren Gilden so gut wie clear haben (und das sind einige) werden Ulduar auch in naher Zukunft Random schaffen.

Und ob sich andere Spieler nun T8 Teile für Heroic Marken kaufen können ist mir ehrlich gesagt völlig egal, weil es mich nicht stört, da ich für meinen Spass spiele und nicht darum mein Ego zu befriedigen, indem ich meine tolle T8 Ausrüstung vor der Bank in IF oder OG zur Schau stelle. Ja ich liebe die vor der Bank aufgemounteten 
AFK-T8-Selbstdarsteller. Und doch sind sie nur ein anonymer Pixelhaufen auf dem Server einer Spieleherstellerfirma. 

Ob ich die Änderung nun gut oder schlecht finde ist dabei völlig egal, weil es eben so ist und ich nichts daran ändern kann außer bei Mißfallen mein Account zu kündigen. 

Zum großen Teil liegt es eben an der Zeit, die man investiert um die Taktiken zu studieren und sich von Try zu Try zu verbessern bis ein Boss down ist. Folglich ist es zu 99% Übungssache (und natürlich auch Equipsache) und die Übung kommt mit zunehmender Spieldauer in WoW und hat mit Skill fast überhaupt nichts zu tun. 

Zu Classic Zeiten waren Naxxequipte zu 90% 24/7, Harz IVler und Suchties... und das hat mit Skill überhaupt nix zu tun. Wenn einer T8 anhat heisst das für mich, dass einer nur mehr Zeit in das Spiel oder in 1 Char investiert als andere oder in Ulduar bereeits auf dem Testserver unterwegs war (=mehr Zeit).


----------



## Nimeroth (22. Juni 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Ich hab ja keine ahnung in was für einer Gilde Du spielst, aber bei uns auf dem Server haben auf Hordenseite gerade mal 3 !!!! Gilden Ulduar im 25er überhaupt Clear und das OHNE Hardmode. Diese Gilden raiden 6-7 Tage die Woche um zum Endboss zu kommen und man sieht sich auch ziemlich oft auf dem Weg vom Friedhof in die Ini.
> Unsere Gilde hat im 10er 12/14 und im 25er nur 4/14
> Es so darzustellen Ulduar wäre eine Instanz die jede halbwegs vernünftige Gilde auf Farmstatus hat ist ziemlich überheblich.



Ich sagte nicht, daß es bereits so ist. Ich sagte es ist möglich! Da ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor zu berücksichtigen: Zeit.
Das mit den 6-7 Tagen sei mal dahingestellt, da auf MadMortem viele Random-Gruppen bereits bis zu Mimiron kommen.

Wenn der Equipment Stand entsprechend ist, und die Bosse jedem Spieler bekannt sind, und die Leute ihre Klasse/den Encounter beherrschen, ist es ohne weiteres in dieser Zeit möglich.

Ich spiele aktuell in einer Progress Gilde. Da wird nur auf Grund der Hardmodes öfters geraidet. Im 25er standen wir bereits vor unserem Yogg First-Kill nach knapp über 3h vor ihm (ohne Hardmodes natürlich). Im Zehner haben wir letzte ID an einem Abend gecleared incl. diverser Hardmodes.

Damit will ich nicht protzen oder so, ich will nur deutlich machen, daß es möglich ist. Und über kurz oder lang werden auch viele andere Gilden genau das selbe schaffen. Vorraussetzung ist immer, daß 25 Leute wissen was sie tun, und einigermassen das Gear dazu haben (was ja spätestens nach dem Patch nicht mehr das Problem sein sollte ^^).

Dazu kommen dann noch diverse Nerfs die den Normal-Spielern zukommen. Aktuell ganz dramatisch: Leviathan mit 4 Türmen. Da fehlen halt mal eben knapp 90mio Life am Boss.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## bullybaer (22. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht, daß es bereits so ist. Ich sagte es ist möglich! Da ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor zu berücksichtigen: Zeit.
> Das mit den 6-7 Tagen sei mal dahingestellt, da auf MadMortem viele Random-Gruppen bereits bis zu Mimiron kommen.
> 
> Wenn der Equipment Stand entsprechend ist, und die Bosse jedem Spieler bekannt sind, und die Leute ihre Klasse/den Encounter beherrschen, ist es ohne weiteres in dieser Zeit möglich.
> ...



Da kann man nur zu 1000% (in Worten: tausend) zustimmen. Völlig richtig, was du schreibst, ist auf beiden Servern auf denen ich spiele genauso.


----------



## Zepheus (22. Juni 2009)

Wow anscheinend mal wieder viel Sprengstoff welches das Neue System erzeugt....
Aber mal ehrlich wieviele leute unter den momentanen Whinern haben schon zu BC zeiten geheult als alles leichter wurde? und wieviele Spielen heute davon noch?
Regt ihr euch heute überhaupt noch über alte Änderungen im Spiel auf? denke nicht, in ein paar Monaten oder zu 3.3 bzw spätestens 4.0 Aktivieren doch eh alle wieder ihre Accounts und spielen weiter.....
Ich meine die Spiele-Industrie ist kein Wunschkonzert und im Gegensatz zu anderen Wirtschaftszweigen auch durch den momentan Boom(zumindest dort) recht gleichgültig gegenüber ihren Konsumenten.

Effektiv kann man doch sagen hört ihr wirklich auf interessiert es wirklich niemanden da immer 100 neue kommen die euren Job im Spiel machen könnten


----------



## Hubautz (22. Juni 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Ich kenne Leute (und zwar nicht gerad wenige) die zocken seit Beta ununterbrochen die selbe Klasse und das sehr Intensiv und bekommen trotzdem nichts auf die Reihe!


Das mag ja sein. Weißt du wie viele Finger die  haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein, im Ernst. Es gibt bestimmt ein paar Prozent der Spieler, die den Sinn des Spiels darin sehen in Dalaran herumzustehen und „deine-Mudda-Witze“ zu flamen. Und dann gibt es von mir aus noch ein paar Prozent, die wirklich noch die letzten 0,02% DPS aus ihrem Char herauskitzeln. Aber dazwischen gibt es Unmengen Leute, die das Spielprinzip begriffen haben und mit ihrem Char so umgehen können, dass sie – entsprechend Zeitaufwand und Übung vorausgesetzt – raiden gehen könnten. Ob sie das tun oder nicht, ist absolut ihnen überlassen.
Du schreibst dass dauernd neue Raidgilden gegründet werden. Na und? Das sind vielleicht Neuanfänger oder Leute die die ganze Zeit keine Zeit hatten weil sie einen Nobelpreis für Physik bekommen haben oder ein Waisenhaus in Indien geleitet haben – was weiß denn ich.
Ich frage noch einmal: Was zum Henker interessiert es dich, wenn Leute die Equipment für Marken bekommen haben, in irgendwelchen Instanzen oder Raids wipen?


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. Juni 2009)

Was ich arm finde is das alle raider immer sagen sie wollen keine besseren items als andere, es geht ihnen nur um fun, und jezzt heulen sie rum.. war doch so klar..


----------



## Omidas (22. Juni 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Was ich arm finde is das alle raider immer sagen sie wollen keine besseren items als andere, es geht ihnen nur um fun, und jezzt heulen sie rum.. war doch so klar..



Was ich arm finde is das alle casuals immer sagen es geht ihnen nicht um bessere items, sondern nur um den Content, aber heulen immer rum wenn einer verdient ein besseres item hat.

Edit:
Also bitte nicht auf eine Seite alleine beziehen. Es sind leider beide abgrundtief Itemgeil
und ich möchte keinen tipp abgeben, welche mehr.


----------



## bullybaer (22. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein. Weißt du wie viele Finger die  haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kann ich dir sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil die sogenannten Gimps dann auch T8-Teile haben und man es selber auch nur bis T8 gebracht hat und zu keinem Hardmode Loot und der MöchtegernsKiLLoR Staus vor der Bank wegfällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens find ich deinen Gallgrimm-Repper-Auslacher Spruch von vorhin echt mega... musst schon richtig drüber lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emor (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe echt mal eine ernsthafte frage an euch, und dies sollte eigentlich kein flame sein ... ((Ist es aber irgendwie doch))

Erstmal danke an Buffed Profil
Zweitens danke an Amory

Alle 54 seiten lesen geht kaum, aber ich hab mir die ersten und die letzten seiten mal durchgelesen.
Und von den ersten seiten mal stichproben gemacht.

Ich meine im grunde hat der großteil recht, das WoW immer einfacher wird.
Aber mir stellt sich die frage wenn ich meine stichproben begutachte: "Warum heulen gerade diese Leute den rum?"

Auf den ersten seiten ist mir sofort 
User: Shrukan 
MainChar: Demonya

aufgefallen das er sich sehr drüber beschwert das WoW einfach zu einfach wird und er seine viele Arbeit in WoW gedankt bekommt indem frische 80er das selbe erreichen. Gut kann man verstehen wenn es stimmen "würde". Den nun kommt Amory ins Spiel.

Im grunde hast du doch schon sehr gut von den änderungen profitiert... Deine Harte Arbeit? Glaubst du das wirklich?

Kleine beispiele:
~ 5 Ehrfürchtig Fraktionen (3 Wotlk - 1 PVP Fraktion - 1 Expedition der Horde)
~ Hexermount per lehrer...... (Keine Heldentat vorhanden)
~ Classic ruf?
~ Bc ruf?

usw usw

Ich kann da noch aufzaehlen ohne ende, was nix bringt aber was zeigt das die meisten ... ((ja ich hatte langeweile und hab mir die profile durchgeschaut)) einfach (((es klingt hart aber wahr))) nur "Lügen".
Wie kann man sagen alles ist scheisse einfach wenn man das ganze nichtmal selbst wirklich mitgemacht hat?
Wie kann man Blizzard verurteilen wenn sie das Game einfacher machen und auf euch zukommen so das ihr alles seht?

Das geht mir einfach nicht in den Kopf!

Ich bin kein Pro Gamer und mein erster WoW Char wurde auch erst kurz vor BC 60 (1-2 monate) hab dann schnell gererollt und kann aber sagen das ich damals dann wenigstens noch die sachen vor den änderungen geschaft habe (illidan und co)...

Alles in allem denkt mal ein wenig nach bevor ihr was anprangert.

mfg

Ps: Und damit mich auch ein paar leute flamen können, lade ich mir nun den Blasc client runter und setze mal meine Chars online... ((Dann ist es online und man kann mich wenigstens nicht als Lügner hinstellen :>)


----------



## Dabow (22. Juni 2009)

Ich setz auch mal ein /sign drunter.... so seh ichs auch !


----------



## Neneko89 (22. Juni 2009)

Hab mir jetzt nich den kompletten Thread durchgelesen, sorry falls schon jemand dieses Beispiel gebracht hat.

Ich kaufe mir ein PC Spiel für 50&#8364; (Is n ganzer Batzen Geld) und ich KANN das Spiel einfach nicht. Bin also spielerisch zu unfähig, kann man dann das Spiel durchspielen? NEIN! Warum sollte es bei WoW auch so sein? 

Ich hab zu BC Zeiten auch nicht mehr als FDS Und SSC gesehen und war dennoch zufrieden, auch wenn ich in guffligem Equip rumgerannt bin. Selbst jetz besteht mein Equip gradmal aus einer Mischung aus T7 und T7,5. Ich bin froh das ich nochnicht alles gesehen habe, wo bleibt dann der Reiz für einen Casual? Die Progamer habens schnell durch, freu mich auch für die und ja, ich schau auch ein bisschen neidisch mit einem Auge auf deren Equip. Aber nicht weil ich es ihnen nicht gönne sondern weil ich eines Tages auch mal Full T8,5 rumrennen will.

WoW ist auch nur ein Spiel, warum sollte man alles schaffen wenn man sich nicht die Zeit nimmt? In jedem anderen Spiel (Online oder Offline) schafft mans auch nicht wenn man sich nicht die Zeit nimmt, oder eben erst wesentlich später. Genauso ist es in WoW auch...

Natürlich werde ich mir dann das Hero Equip farmen, bringt ja nichts es zu ignorieren, aber gut finde ich es dennoch nicht unbedingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bullybaer (22. Juni 2009)

Emor schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich habe echt mal eine ernsthafte frage an euch, und dies sollte eigentlich kein flame sein ... ((Ist es aber irgendwie doch))
> 
> ...




Weil sie stolz auf ihr T7 oder T7,5 Teil aus Naxxramas sind und sie Angst haben ihren Status zu verlieren weil Leute, die nur Heriocs gehen an das gleiche Equip und besser rankommen können.

Na, merkste was!!


/edit

und hört endlich damit auf so zu tun als würde man in Zukunft für Marken ein KOMPLETTES T8-Set bekommen. Es entspeicht nicht der Realität. Man bekommt max. 2 Teile (Kopf und Brust). Die selben Teile wie Ulduar 10er, die nicht 
erwähnenswert besser sind als die Teile aus Naxx25er. Und schon gar keine Waffen. Da ist das beste was man derzeit außerhalb von Raids holen kann beim Argentumturnier zu holen und das auf Naxx 10er Niveau.


----------



## PTY (22. Juni 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Für Ulduar 10er braucht man genausowenig Skill wie für Naxxramas auch, wenn man weis wie die Bosse funktionieren.
> [..]


Also ich definiere Skill in WoW so: man weis wie die Bosse funktionieren, kann mit seinem Char umgehen und hat praktische Erfahrung in der Bosstaktik. Wer sich unter "Skill" was anderes vorstellt, möge micht bitte erleuchten, ich kann mir darunter zumindest nichts anderes vorstellen. Und Gear hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit Skill zu tun.

Wenn man also laut dieser Aussage für Ulduar keinen Skill braucht, kann jeder, der ein Guide gelesen hat, aber Null Plan von seinem Char hat, die Bosse legen? Eine recht komische Ansicht. Selbst für Ragefire braucht man im entsprechenden Level Skill. Ohne Kenntnis, Erfahrung und Charakterbeherrschung läuft das dort auf Level 13 genausowenig, wie auf Level 80 in Ulduar. Der einzige Unterschied ist der, das man wenn man Ragefire geht, meistens 2-3 Leute dabei hat, die genau wissen, was zu machen ist und den mangelnden Skill von einzelnen leichter ausgleichen können.


----------



## Rheyvan (22. Juni 2009)

RoA schrieb:


> irgendwo ist es eine neiddiskussion
> 
> 
> ich spiele (arbeite) doch soviel stunden mehr als spieler xy darum will ich doch auch das dieser um stufen xy niedriger ausgestattet ist. ich habe damals für die instanz xy  das gear aus instanz xy gebraucht nun nach monaten ist das jetzt viel leichter... nein das ist nicht fai.. spieler xy der muss auch so hart spielen (arbeiten) wie ich es damals tat...
> ...



/sign

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich habe auch den Verdacht, dass so ziemlich alle, die jetzt weinen und heulen wegen den Items etc., versuchen ihr RL zu kompensieren, weils da mit dem Erfolg, Arbeit etc. wohl nicht so klappt.
In WOW kann man sich halt profilieren und erntet sozusagen "Ruhm" und "Erfolg", man wird von anderen bewundert weil man super-duber-ober-affen-titten-geile Items anhat. Und uiii wie das glitzert!!.
Vielleicht sollte man versuchen bei sich selbst etwas zu verändern, damit es nicht mehr virtuell kompensieren muss.
Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## benjyisdead (22. Juni 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Sollte sich das Gameplay wirklich in die Richtung ändern, die mit den Patchnotes beanschlagt wird, dann höre ich entgültig mit WoW auf. Das ist dann kein Spiel mehr, das ich spielen möchte.



Oh nein? ich werde Dich schrecklich vermissen... *lach* Hau doch ab...aber mach es leise.


----------



## Rheyvan (22. Juni 2009)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich wieviel Missgunst und anscheinend wirklich ernst gemeinter Entäuschung hier zu lesen ist, sry aber da komme ich nicht mit!
> 
> Warum sollten nicht alle die Möglichkeit haben in dem Kontent auf zu schließen um letztendlich einen Blick auf neues zu werfen? Es wird hier so getan als ob alles zu einem Einheitsbrei verkommt, dabei war es das doch schon immer so, mit dem kleinen Unterschied das man nun die Armory öffnen muss um zu sehen wieviel Erfahrung der Spieler wirklich hat. Aber das styling des outfits war doch schon immer eher entäuschend, da sich höchstens mit jedem neuen T equip etwas geringfügig verändert.
> Sollen doch nach dem Patch alle T8 tragen, mal abgesehen das es dazu nie kommen wird. Oder es dauert Monatelang und bis dahin werden unsere Pro´s eh wieder rumheulen das es nix zu tun gibt und in T9 equip irgendwelchen Erfolgen hinterherlaufen!
> ...



/absolutes sign

So sieht es doch meist aus. Schon tragisch wenn man sich über ein paar pixel profilieren muss.
Kenn leider ein paar solcher Leute auch privat. Stimmt mich immer sehr traurig.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Was heißt zu "schrauben"? Müht man sich, extra "Casual"-Content zu gestalten? Nö!


Ich geb dir ja absolut recht, das Casual Content fehlt.
Das mit dem Schrauben war ja auch keine Aussage hinsichtlich der Qualität dieser Bemühungen sondern bezog sich einfach auf den prinzipiellen Umstand, dass es eben kein Dogma sein muss, dass MMORPG viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen müssen.
Bisher ist es so, aber ein Glück muss ja nicht immer alles so bleiben nur weil es so ist.
Das Blizz das auch noch viel geschickter und angenehmer für den Kunden machen könnte, sei unbestritten.
Aber wenigstens tun sie irgendwas in der Hinsicht. (Natürlich aus geschäftstaktischen Gründen, aber Idealismus erwarte ich von einer Firma gar nicht)




BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das gilt erst seit den frühen 80ern so. Früher saßen da Produzenten, die Filme liebten. Seit Lucas / Spielberg bewiesen haben, wie man das schnelle Geld macht (B-Movies mit ganz viel Geld produzieren statt Qualität, die das Publikum auch mal fordern darf - siehe das "New Hollywood"; siehe den "Film Noir"; siehe Billy Wilder, Hitchcock, Preminger, Ford etc.), regieren nicht mehr Filmliebhaber das Geschäft - viele der heutigen Hollywood-Produzenten kommen aus ganz anderen Teilen der Wirtschaft; denen ist das wie bereits gesagt egal, ob sie Kühlschränke, Waschmaschinen oder Film verkaufen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Diese Querköpfe - Chris Roberts, Sid Meier, Peter Molyneux, Richard Garriot, Warren Spector - haben die Grundsteine für unsere heutigen Spielewelten gelegt. Der größte Teil ihrer Spiele könnte heute mit verbesserter Grafik ohne Probleme 1:1 neu aufgelegt werden - und wären dennoch origineller und vielseitiger als der größte Teil dessen, was uns heute präsentiert wird. Nicht umsonst sind ihre Schöpfungen heute fast legendär und orientieren sich viele Spielemacher immer noch an ihren Ideen.



Querköpfe gründen oder beleben meist Nischen. in dem Moment wo sich etwas zu einem Massenmarkt entwickelt, hat es sich ausgequerkopft. Spätestens wenn Millionen Investitionen und viele Arbeitsplätze dran hängen geht Risikobereitschaft in Luft auf.

Aber ein Massenmarkt braucht auch immer eine Masse die er bedienen kann und die etwas bestimmtes konsumieren möchte.
Und was den MMORPG Markt angeht bin ich, auch wenn das kein gutes Licht auf mich wirft, bekennender Fast Food Fan.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

Emor schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich habe echt mal eine ernsthafte frage an euch, und dies sollte eigentlich kein flame sein ... ((Ist es aber irgendwie doch))
> 
> [..]



So genial wie gemein.
Hatte da auch mal ne Sekunde drüber nachgedacht war aber zu faul *schäm*

schöner Post!!
Danke


----------



## Tokkró (22. Juni 2009)

sollen die, denen wow zu komplex/zeitaufwendig/teuer oder was auch immer is, guild wars spielen... dann haben wir wenigstens unsere ruhe und niemand beschwert sich über iwelche lücken die es für gelegenheitsspieler oder nups zu schließen gilt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

Tokkró schrieb:


> sollen die, denen wow zu komplex, zeitaufwendig, teuer oder was auch immer is, guild wars spielen... dann haben wir wenigstens unsere ruhe...



sollen die, denen wow zu einfach, kurzweilig, billig oder was auch immer is, Eve-online spielen... dann haben wir wenigstens unsere ruhe...


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

sollen die denen EVE zu kompliziert, langwierig und aufwendig ist doch lieber WAR spielen...
edit: dann haben wir wenigstens unsere ruhe

wer möchte jetzt?


----------



## Tokkró (22. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit Release und kann dir aus mannigfaltiger Erfahrung sagen dass dieses Spiel für Kinder ab 12 Jahren nicht sonderlich komplziert ist. zeitaufwand und Übung, mehr braucht es nicht.



es wäre noch hilfreich, wenn man der deutschen sprache in wort und vor allem schrift mächtig is. das schafft leider nich jeder 12-jährige. wie sonst soll man selbstständig lernen, welche fähigkeit man wann am sinnvollsten einsetzt, damit die nächste beutzte fähigkeit auch noch sinn macht? schon oft genug autohitter am boss gesehen, oder tanks die es nich schaffen schildblock und/oder donnerknall und/oder demo-ruf aufrecht zu halten. ganz einfach weil sie nich wissen wofür es gut is (weil sie den tooltip vll nich lesen können oder gar nich erst wissen wo man ihn anmacht...). kein wunder, sowas brauch man in ner hero nich zwingend, im naxx25 oder ulduar isses aber schon recht hilfreich...


----------



## Ematra (22. Juni 2009)

> sollen die denen EVE zu kompliziert, langwierig und aufwendig ist doch lieber WAR spielen...
> edit: dann haben wir wenigstens unsere ruhe
> 
> wer möchte jetzt?



Ich - aber ich denke, die Botschaft ist auch so übergekommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> es wäre noch hilfreich wenn man der deutschen sprache in wort und vor allem schrift mächtig is. das schafft leider nich jeder 12-jährige.



Stimmt leider. Insbesondere bei der Groß- und Kleinschreibung und bei der Zeichensetzung haben viele Zwölfjährige Probleme.


----------



## Khalf (22. Juni 2009)

Tokkró schrieb:


> sollen die, denen wow zu komplex/zeitaufwendig/teuer oder was auch immer is, guild wars spielen... dann haben wir wenigstens unsere ruhe und niemand beschwert sich über iwelche lücken die es für gelegenheitsspieler oder nups zu schließen gilt.






Ohrensammler schrieb:


> sollen die, denen wow zu einfach, kurzweilig, billig oder was auch immer is, Eve-online spielen... dann haben wir wenigstens unsere ruhe...



Ihr beide habt Recht UND Unrecht. Denn genau da liegt der Hund begraben. Man kann es NICHT allen Recht machen. Und man kann warscheinlich Ewigkeiten weiter darüber diskutieren....aber bringen wird´s nichts.

Wenn ich Ingame nen Eichhörnchen One-Hitte, birngst auch niemanden was....^^


----------



## Tokkró (22. Juni 2009)

_"Meister. Ich bin ein Hardcoregamer ohne richtiges Leben. Mein Selbstwertgefühl beruht auf dem Erarbeiten von Items. Casualgamer und WoW-Kritiker machen mir Angst. Wenn die whinen, wird das Spiel vereinfacht und meine Ausrüstung ist nicht mehr einzigartig. Dann bin ich ein Niemand wie sonst auch."
"Dann sag denen doch einfach, sie sollen aufhören mit WoW." sagte da der Meister.

------

Stimmt, leider. Insbesondere bei der Groß- und Kleinschreibung haben viele Zwölfjährige Probleme._

@Ematra

haha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mich interessiert in foren oder chats die groß- und kleinschreibung relativ wenig...


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

Khalf schrieb:


> Ihr beide habt Recht UND Unrecht. Denn genau da liegt der Hund begraben. Man kann es NICHT allen Recht machen. Und man kann warscheinlich Ewigkeiten weiter darüber diskutieren....aber bringen wird´s nichts.
> 
> Wenn ich Ingame nen Eichhörnchen One-Hitte, birngst auch niemanden was....^^


doch du kannst es kürschnern und das leder im aha verkaufen also tust du was für die Com. :/

und ja man kann diese diskussion ewig führen weil beide seiten iwie recht haben also lasst uns weitermachen wir ham ja sonst eh nix zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. Juni 2009)

Das spannendste an dem Thread: Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass hier je ein so sinnfreier Thread so viele Beiträge in so kurzer Zeit hat *dumdidum* (:


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Das spannendste an dem Thread: Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass hier je ein so sinnfreier Thread so viele Beiträge in so kurzer Zeit hat *dumdidum* (:


Sufu -> Kräutergebackenes Ei eingeben :>


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und ja man kann diese diskussion ewig führen weil beide seiten iwie recht haben also lasst uns weitermachen wir ham ja sonst eh nix zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau das denke ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khalf (22. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> doch du kannst es kürschnern und das leder im aha verkaufen also tust du was für die Com. :/
> 
> und ja man kann diese diskussion ewig führen weil beide seiten iwie recht haben also lasst uns weitermachen wir ham ja sonst eh nix zu tun
> 
> ...



Nöööö. Eichhörnchen kann man nich kürschnern^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

Khalf schrieb:


> Nöööö. Eichhörnchen kann man nich kürschnern^^


doch! damit hab ich mal bei nem twink kürschnern geskillt bis skill 10 oder so


----------



## Ematra (22. Juni 2009)

> @Ematra
> haha... mich interessiert in foren oder chats die groß- und kleinschreibung relativ wenig...




Tja, sieht Du wohl... Wenn das das Vorbild ist, das wir Erwachsenen geben, warum sollte sich ein Zwölfjähriger dann wohl überhaupt für Rechtschreibung und Grammatik interessieren?


----------



## DerSchleifer (22. Juni 2009)

mmmh ich geb auch mal meinen senf dazu....

1.) also.... wow ist ein spiel, daß sich alle gekauft haben und alle 
auch ihre monatliche rechnung bezahlen. 90% der spieler haben nicht
die zeit 5 stunden am tag zu spielen.... 

2.) wow hat kein ziel.... es gibt kein jetzt habe ich es geschaft.....
was sowieso echt komisch ist, daß es so viele leute spielen....
weil man kann ja nicht gewinnen kann.

3.) wow ist ein kinderspiel... was ja auch die altersbegrenzung
zeigt.... warum einige leute da was anderes draus machen wollen
verstehe ich auch nicht.

4.) mann bekommt keinen nobelpreis für dieses spiel.....
und es ist echt keine leistung oder etwas erstrebenswertes 
dieses spiel besonders gut zu können ... es ist und bleibt ein 
kinderspiel.... in dem auch 10jährige mit genug zeit sehr gut werden.
(was sie aber lassen sollten, denn fussball oder quantenphysik iss 
echt um einiges mehr wert ;-)

5.) UND NATÜRLICH WOLLEN ALLE SPIELER AUCH DIE GUTEN ITEMS HABEN !
sie habe ja dafür bezahlt.... was wäre das denn für ein rennspiel in dem man nur den
geilen wagen bekommt, wenn man 5 stunden am tag spielt ? das würde doch keiner kaufen.
.... und das hat blizzard auch eingesehen.....
ein spiel zu machen das auch denen gefällt, die den grossteil der zeche bezahlen ;-)

gruss der schleifer


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit Release und kann dir aus mannigfaltiger Erfahrung sagen dass dieses Spiel für Kinder ab 12 Jahren nicht sonderlich komplziert ist. zeitaufwand und Übung, mehr braucht es nicht.



Was glaubst Du, ab welcher Altersstufe ein ziviler Flugsimulator, dessen Tastatursteuerung dreifach belegt wäre und ein Studium zur Bedienung bräuchte, freigegeben wäre? Möglicherweise sogar ab 6. Ist er damit ein Spiel für Kinder ab 6?

Freigaben haben in der Regel was mit Gewaltinhalten zu tun. Ein "Doom" oder "Resident Evil" ist mit Sicherheit auch von 12jährigen und darunter ohne große Probleme beherrschbar. Aber wenn da 12 drauf steht, muß ja die Zielgruppe gemeint sein. Dann müßten die Filme von Tornatore ("Cinema Paradiso", "Zauber von Malena"; beide FSK12 - "Die Legende vom Ozeanpianisten" gar FSK6) ja reine Kinderfilme sein - nur dumm, daß diese Zielgruppe damit so gar nichts anfangen kann... genauso wenig wie etwa mit "Schlaflos in Seattle" (FSK6) oder dem Aids-Drama "Philadelphia" (FSK12)...


----------



## Technocrat (22. Juni 2009)

Tokkró schrieb:


> haha...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und mich interessieren längere Texte, die man nur schwer lesen kann, gar nicht: alles was länger ist als eine Zeile und keinen Großbuchstaben hat, wird übersprungen.

Such is life...


----------



## Technocrat (22. Juni 2009)

DerSchleifer schrieb:


> 2.) wow hat kein ziel.... es gibt kein jetzt habe ich es geschaft.....
> was sowieso echt komisch ist, daß es so viele leute spielen....
> weil man kann ja nicht gewinnen kann.



Stimmt, das hast Du korrekt erkannt. Trotzdem gibt es Leute, die vom "Endcontent" faseln - das sind dann solche, die das Prinzip nicht verstanden haben.


----------



## Hubautz (22. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du, ab welcher Altersstufe ein ziviler Flugsimulator, dessen Tastatursteuerung dreifach belegt wäre und ein Studium zur Bedienung bräuchte, freigegeben wäre? Möglicherweise sogar ab 6. Ist er damit ein Spiel für Kinder ab 6?...



Wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich behaupte lediglich, dass WoW nicht sonderlich kompliziert ist. Und jeder der so tut, als bräuchte man unglaublich viel „Skill“ um es richtig zu spielen, hat meines Erachtens ein paar grundlegende Dinge im Leben nicht begriffen.


----------



## Technocrat (22. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Und jeder der so tut, als bräuchte man unglaublich viel &#8222;Skill&#8220; um es richtig zu spielen, hat meines Erachtens ein paar grundlegende Dinge im Leben nicht begriffen.



Entweder das, oder er hat bei den grundlegenden Problemen des Lebens schon Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Tokkró (22. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und mich interessieren längere Texte, die man nur schwer lesen kann, gar nicht: alles was länger ist als eine Zeile und keinen Großbuchstaben hat, wird übersprungen.
> 
> Such is life...



Und wenn die 2. Zeile auch nur aus "Such is life" besteht, nicht wahr?

*Großbuchstaben: Check!
*Kurzer Text den auch Technocrat versteht: Check!


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Entweder das, oder er hat bei den grundlegenden Problemen des Lebens schon Schwierigkeiten.



Bekommen wir nun Deinen anderen Char mit der hohen Arenawertung zu sehen, damit wir PvE-Langweiler vor Ehrfurcht ob des Nachweises Deiner PvP-Fähigkeiten erblassen können? Oder war das nur - um mal Deine Sig zu benutzen - ein wenig "punching holes in the walls of reality"?

Kurz genug, um Dich nicht zu überanstrengen?


----------



## bullybaer (22. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> Also ich definiere Skill in WoW so: man weis wie die Bosse funktionieren, kann mit seinem Char umgehen und hat praktische Erfahrung in der Bosstaktik. Wer sich unter "Skill" was anderes vorstellt, möge micht bitte erleuchten, ich kann mir darunter zumindest nichts anderes vorstellen. Und Gear hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit Skill zu tun.
> 
> Wenn man also laut dieser Aussage für Ulduar keinen Skill braucht, kann jeder, der ein Guide gelesen hat, aber Null Plan von seinem Char hat, die Bosse legen? Eine recht komische Ansicht. Selbst für Ragefire braucht man im entsprechenden Level Skill. Ohne Kenntnis, Erfahrung und Charakterbeherrschung läuft das dort auf Level 13 genausowenig, wie auf Level 80 in Ulduar. Der einzige Unterschied ist der, das man wenn man Ragefire geht, meistens 2-3 Leute dabei hat, die genau wissen, was zu machen ist und den mangelnden Skill von einzelnen leichter ausgleichen können.




Das mag deiner Definition nach bestimmt so sein. UNd Gear hat auch nichts mit Skill zu tun. Völlig richtig. Nur wundert es mich dann, dass es Spieler ohne Skill deiner Definition nach überhaupt auf lvl 80 geschweige denn nach Naxxramas geschafft haben. Was du als Skill bezeichnest nenne ich einfach mal allgemeine bzw. klassenspezifische "Spielgrundlagen" und nicht "Skill" die Bosstatiken mal ausgenommen, weil man die erst dann kennenlernt, wenn man zum ersten mal vor einem Boss steht. Mit seinem Char umgehen ist doch eine recht schwammige Defintion, findest du nicht?

Ich gehe einfach einmal davon aus, dass Leute die eine Klasse auswählen dann auch wissen welche Rolle sie im Spiel einnehmen und nicht ein Priester anfangen um später zu tanken z.B.

Ich verstehe unter Skill mehr die Auffassungsgabe und das schnelle erkennen einer Situation und darauffolgend mit seinem Charakter das richtige im richtigen Moment zu tun auch wenn nicht alles wie im PvE üblich nach Schema F abläuft. Um bei Hodir z.B nicht einzufrosten erfordert es meiner Meinung nach keinen Skill, sondern lediglich das Wissen, dass man auf den Eishügel draufstehen muss und dazu muss man nur wissen wann und seinen Charakter dorthinsteuern soll. Skill ists dann diejenigen rechtzeitig rauszuholen wenns einer mal verpennt. 

Wenns jeder weis und richtig macht brauchts keinen, der mit Skill dafür sorgt, dass man den Boss doch noch legt. Und solange durch Information, Erfahrung niemand Fehler macht braucht man keinen Skill um einen PvE Boss down zu bekommen. Ich hoffe ich konnte den Unterschied zwischen meiner und deiner Definition deutlich machen.


----------



## MrGimbel (22. Juni 2009)

Tokkró schrieb:


> haha...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber bei lila Ausrüstungsteilen hört der Spaß auf.....


----------



## Quintusrex (22. Juni 2009)

Ironie-on

ich hab die Idee. Blizz sollte alle Items grau machen, dann ist Ruhe mit der Poserei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ironie-off


Wichtiger als die Farbe sind doch eh die Werte auf den Teilen, scheinen die Meisten aber zu übersehen


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. Juni 2009)

DerSchleifer schrieb:


> 4.) mann bekommt keinen nobelpreis für dieses spiel.....



doch doch. blizzard wird früher oder später einen bekommen.


----------



## Neneko89 (22. Juni 2009)

DerSchleifer schrieb:


> 5.) UND NATÜRLICH WOLLEN ALLE SPIELER AUCH DIE GUTEN ITEMS HABEN !
> sie habe ja dafür bezahlt.... was wäre das denn für ein rennspiel in dem man nur den
> geilen wagen bekommt, wenn man 5 stunden am tag spielt ? das würde doch keiner kaufen.
> .... und das hat blizzard auch eingesehen.....
> ...


Ja, aber man wird nie n geilen Wagen kriegen wenn mans einfach net kann. Und JEDER der WoW spielt wird ja wohl 8 Stunden in der Woche Zeit haben um Ulduar zu gehen. Und damit meine ich nicht 8 Stunden am Stück.


----------



## bullybaer (22. Juni 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Ja, aber man wird nie n geilen Wagen kriegen wenn mans einfach net kann. Und JEDER der WoW spielt wird ja wohl 8 Stunden in der Woche Zeit haben um Ulduar zu gehen. Und damit meine ich nicht 8 Stunden am Stück.




Und um das Nachzüglern schneller zu ermöglichen hat Blizzard das Markensystem verändert.
Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit.


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hast Du korrekt erkannt. Trotzdem gibt es Leute, die vom "Endcontent" faseln - das sind dann solche, die das Prinzip nicht verstanden haben.



Jupp - z. B. die Entwickler der unbekannten Spielefirma Blizzard. Die faseln gar von "High-End-Content" und widmen dem eine ganze Seite:

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/basics...veloptions.html

Das Prinzip haben offenbar nur diejenigen verstanden, die ein Spiel nach Deiner Auffassung spielen - alle anderen sind Geisterfahrer (und zwar Tausende). 

Wo bleibt der Arena-Char?

/edit: Übrigens recht lustig, wie Blizz den "Endcontent" bewirbt.  Zählt mal durch, wie oft als Ziel / Belohnung eines Bereiches das Wort "Items" benutzt wird. Der Aufzählung auf der Seite nach gehören zwar alle 5er-Inis zum "High-End-Content"; bei den Raids jedoch nur "Das Auge der Ewigkeit (Malygos)" sowie "Ulduar".


----------



## Tokkró (22. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm 4 President! Meine Stimme hast Du! ;D

*Auf einen Absatz verzichtet, damit Technocrat es auch nicht überliest.*


----------



## Bastz (22. Juni 2009)

/sign

Auch wenn du die Tastsache außer Acht gelassen hast, dass Klassen die allgemein als "OP" bezeichnet werden, einfach nicht generft werden, sondern auch noch einen Buff bekommen.
Aber gut, so hält sich Blizz natürlich eine gewisse Masse, die sich dann einfach besagte Klassen hochzieht.


----------



## Knölle1 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben...

ICh sehe den neuen PAtch etwas zwiespältig..
Für die Casual gamer, die nicht soviel ZEit haben, WoW zu spielen ist der neue PAtch sicherlich klasse.
Sie bekommen das neue T Set relativ einfach, und können so dem Raid Progress stand halten.
So bleiben auch sie am neuesten Stand, und können ind das baldige Kolloseum...
Trotzdem...auch als so ein Casual gamer würde ich nach ulduar gehen..denn ulduar...hat einfach etwas, was ich in noch keinen Raid-ini erlebt habe.
Dieser...OMG WOW..effekt..ich hoffe ihr verseteht irgendwie was ich meine! ^^
Allgemein muss Blizz echt gelobt werden, für die Welt die sie erschaffen hat.

Nun zu anderen ANsicht:
Für alle die jetzt ulduar gehen..wird es doch relativ unnötig.
Die marken die (noch) Hart erarbeitet werden, werden bald einfachst zu erreichen sein.
ICh meine, man besorgt sich einfach die MArken und kauft sich, von den MArken Sachen.
Ok, man kann sich nicht komplett mit den Marken der ERoberung einkleiden...aber es gibt ja noch die der Ehre und des HEldentums (die bekommt man ja auch für Embleme der ERoberung).
Und im Notfall geht man halt einfach naxx bis man noch ein wenig eq so bekommen hat...

Irgendwie passt Blizz das spiel mehr und mehr den Casuals an....(Das mit den Marken bald, das runtersetzen des Mount levels, die Boni mit "werbe einen Freund", ..) Was kommt als nächstes? Blizz verkauft selber GOld, damit sich alle alles schneller leisten können?
ICh will nicht sagen, dass das schlecht ist, aber die Hardcore gamer werden komplett ausser Acht gelassen.

Hmm....ich habe mir scho länger überlegt mit WoW aufzuhören, weil es einfach verdammt zeitintensiv ist, und ich mich einfach zu sehr reinhänge.
ICh gebe zu....ich habe es noch nicht geschafft...aber vielleicht wird mir dieser Patch endlich den Ansporn geben! =)

Aber mal sehen..vielleicht reagieren wir alle einfach über! XD

MFg


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> /edit: Übrigens recht lustig, wie Blizz den "Endcontent" bewirbt.  Zählt mal durch, wie oft als Ziel / Belohnung eines Bereiches das Wort "Items" benutzt wird



Genau!  (zusätzlich noch "things to buy")

und die will ich jetzt alle haben. Steht ja in der Werbung, dass ich die bekomme.
Das steht nix von Kellerkindern und Pro Raidern!

also gib gib gib gib gib......





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (22. Juni 2009)

Um mal meine Erlebnise aus der aktullen WoW zu beschreiben:

Ich darf mich vorstellen: 
Nonah lvl 80 dk tank, zurzeit dd um marken zu farmen in heros.
Vor Wotlk:
Maico Hunter lvl 70 Kara, Gruul, Maggi, Keal down.
Nona Paladin lvl 70 Tank Kara clear, maggi down (als 4.tank)

Bis auf Keal hab ich alles vor dem schwachsinn nerf gelegt.

Nona und Maico haben leider noch nicht den Weg auf lvl 80 gefunden. 

Equipstand:
DD equipment: So lala 2k dps wenn ich mich reinhenge
Tank Equipment: 22k life critimmun unbuffed

Ich muss zugeben bin erst in diesem Monat 80 geworden.
1 mal Naxx 10ner besucht

Ok ich beschreibe euch mal kurz, wie es so abläuft ab dem login (bevor ich entschlossen habe erstmal auf dd zu skillen):
Suche nach Gruppe- Fenster öffnen, für die leichten heros suchen als tank.
Auf auf bissel durch die welt flattern auf dem 60% mount und vllt eine dieser nervigen Dailys angehn. 
Durschnittlich 30 Minuten später:
"Hey hast du lust xy hc zu tanken?"
"jo"
xyy lädt euch in seine Gruppe ein

"hi"
"moin"
"tach"
"hi, wie nur 22k life?? critimmun?"
"ja"
"ne danke"
kick...

So meine lieben Leute. Jetzt fassen wir uns alle mal an den Kopf. Die größte ironie, die mir in WoW begegnet ist. Wo bekommt man Ausrüstung her, wenn man schon die Nh habgefarmt hat, alles gesockelt ist, verzaubert ist? Ah durchforsten und sein Gold ausgeben? Check! Ach ja! Richtig Heros gehn, Marken sammeln! Ach ne warte dafür brauch man ja Equipment was man nur durch Marken bekommt! Haha ich lache durchaus nicht!

Wir gehen mal zurück in Bc Zeit:
Ich war noch nie der Mann des schnellen lvlns. So kam ich auch etwas verspätet mit meiner Paldina (blutelfe) auf 70 an. Schnell wurde mir klar was ich machen muss um mit den anderen Illidan und seine Schergen zuverhaun. Richtig Nh abklappern, bis ich critimmun bin, dann darf ich das ganze auf Heroisch machen, um dann mal in Kara vorbei zu schaun. Ziel war klar auf gehts....

Wieder zurück in der Gegenwart:
Wenn ich als Tank nicht mit in heros komme, dann eben als dd. Ich skille um und siehe da wenn ich in der ini die Klappe halte und einfach "mitgehe" bekomm ich meine Marken, langsam und allmählich. Aber DD als dk macht mir nicht halb so viel Spaß wie tanken. 
Um mal langsam die kurve zum Thema zu bekommen:
Mir macht raiden Spaß! ich wipe auch gerne. Ich freue mich, wenn mir der Zugang zu so etwas erleichtert wird. Es ist doch so, wer zuspät kommt, der hingt nach. Wenn man keine Gilde hat, die dich überall durchschleift, hat mans schwer. Durch So eine änderung mit den Marken, erhöht sich der Equipmentstand von allen, die die möglichkeit haben an diese heranzukommen. Ergo steigt auch wieder die Equipment erwartung von den Spielern. Was wenn ich meiner Argumentation folgen kann, wieder ein Problem für mich werden kann... 


Vllt verfehl ich das Thema etwas, habe meine Gedanken einfach nieder geschrieben, aber liegt es nicht an den Spielern, was wir aus dem Spiel machen? Wir könnten auch einfach sagen, wir setzten uns hin und machen Rp! (ich meine nicht mit emots rumspieln und in ner runde sitzten und quatschen als wäre man aus ner anderen galaxie (kann dazugehören muss aber net)) 
Ich glaube, wenn blizz so etwas mitbekommt, werden sie in die richtung mehr machen. 
*Was ich sagen will: Blizzard guckt sich das Verhalten der Spieler an. Dahingehend werden sie das Spiel verbessern oder eher weitergestalten, verändern. *

Sei ein lebendiger Fisch schwimme gegen den Strom! 

Ich will raiden, also muss ich versuchen irgendwie dahin zu kommen.

Wie sagt blizz so schön in der Werbung: WAS SPIELST DU?


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> also gib gib gib gib gib......



Der einzige Bereich, der nicht mit "Items" beworben wird, sind übrigens Inis bzw. Raids *gaggle*: "You've worked your way to the top of the game. Now it's time for a real challenge. You must now face the most powerful areas and monsters in the game. Do you have what it takes?"

Jepp - die sind was für Leute, die Herausforderungen suchen - nix für Itemgeile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tokkró (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler, geh' dein RoM spielen. Der Crap scheint ja für dich grad anspruchsvoll genug zu sein, um nicht im Keller zu verschwinden.

/edit anspruchslos, sry...


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Juni 2009)

Tokkró schrieb:


> Ohrensammler, geh' dein RoM spielen. Der Crap scheint ja für dich grad anspruchsvoll genug zu sein, um nicht im Keller zu verschwinden.



Wo ist RoM anspruchsloser als WoW? Auf Wähler, die es nötig haben, ein Posting ausschließlich mit einer Beschimpfung abzugeben, kann ich gut und gerne verzichten.

Ohrensammler hat seine Meinung, ich die meine (wobei sowohl Ohri als auch ich wahrscheinlich eher von Standpunkten sprechen würden). Daß wir verschiedener Ansicht sind, heißt nicht, daß wir uns nicht verstehen.


----------



## Tokkró (22. Juni 2009)

Naja, Ohrensammler scheint sich hier auch nicht unbedingt Freunde machen zu wollen, warum sollte ich da hinterm Berg halten?

Und "anspruchslos" ist relativ, das kommt ganz drauf an worauf man Anspruch erhebt...

Abgesehen davon bin ich hier bei Weitem nicht der einzige, der Off-Topic-Posts hinterlässt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

Tokkró schrieb:


> Ohrensammler, geh' dein RoM spielen. Der Crap scheint ja für dich grad anspruchsvoll genug zu sein, um nicht im Keller zu verschwinden.
> 
> /edit anspruchslos, sry...



Auf jeden Fall ist ROM die alte Gelddruckmaschine anspruchsvoller als dein Post.


@ BimmBamm

gib mir 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nascalos (22. Juni 2009)

OMG ich les dauernd was von Skill haben und casuals.

Punkt a:
Skill im pve? ololol sagt mir wo mann skill braucht. 90% der Spieler sind einfach entweder Dumm oder machen ausser wow kaum was am pc anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. 
Es gibt und gab nie einen schweren Boss in wow. Spiel das spiel schon mitlerweilen komplett ohne addons wie bigwigs und war nie in so einer void zone gestanden usw... 
Also wer mit seinem geringen skill gegen die ulduar nerfs ist der soll einfach mal die " was passiert da genau addons" aus machen.

Ansonsten ist es nichts ausser seine 6 Knöpfe zu klicken und die rota zu fahren und mal nach links und rechts gehn.  
Heiler ist genau so wenig schwer bringt nur kopfschmerzen einfach da wo der balken leerer wird je nach dem wie schnell usw einen heilzauber auswählen...
(war selbst 2 jahre heiler)

einzig tank hab ich noch nie gespielt wird aber auch ned so schwer sein.  

Was mich noch an pve bindet:
Mann kann randoms über die idis lachen
mann kann mit seinen leuten lavern usw.

Pvp: 
Reinster witz... E-sport? wow? olol alles nicht balanced. mann weiß immer was derzeit imba ist mann schaut einfach mal was für klassen hauptsächlich in questgebieten unterwegs ist. 
Klar retri gegen retri mit gleichen equip da gewinnt der mit mehr skill ololol....

ganz ehrlich da bleib ich lieber bei battlefield und spiel das weiterhin erfolgreich in der esl



Das alles noch schneller geht und leichter wird.... Ja das leichter hab ich oben erwähnt dass es eh wurst ist. 
und das schneller hmm toll ws war damals so toll 100te stunden die gleichen mobs zu töten usw. 

also versteh euer Prob ned....

Nur was mich halt nach wie vor faszieniert ist wie sich manche spieler trotz der einfachkeit anstellen.... 
aber das soll ned mein Prob sein ich spiel wow nur vor mich hin und spiel meine egos hauptsächlich.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

Tokkró schrieb:


> Naja, Ohrensammler scheint sich hier auch nicht unbedingt Freunde machen zu wollen, warum sollte ich da hinterm Berg halten?
> 
> Und "anspruchslos" ist relativ, das kommt ganz drauf an worauf man Anspruch erhebt...
> 
> Abgesehen davon bin ich hier bei Weitem nicht der einzige, der Off-Topic-Posts hinterlässt.



Eine Diskussion hat in der Regel nichts mit Freundschaften zu tun, sondern damit Meinungen und / oder Standpunkte auszutauschen.

Grade bei einer sehr kontroversen Diskussion bleibt es dabei nicht aus, dass man sehr unterschiedeliche Standpunkte hat deren Berechtigung man hart verteidigt.

Nur jemand, der dieses Prinzip nicht verstanden hat, käme auf die Idee, dass man durch Ablehnen eines anderen Standpunktes auch die Person ablehnt die ihn hat. 
Aber ich vermute mal das du noch jung genug bist um eventuelle Verständnisdefizite schnell aufzuholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (22. Juni 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> "hi, wie nur 22k life?? critimmun?"
> "ja"
> "ne danke"
> kick...


Wenn Du tanken kannst in Heroes findest Du auch Gruppen. Einzelfälle gibt es immer. Ich hatte auch schon nicht-Crit immune Tanks in Heroes und kein Problem.

Und war das in BC anders? Da wurde man als Caster auch erstmal über seine Heil/Schadensboni befragt.


----------



## Neneko89 (22. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du tanken kannst in Heroes findest Du auch Gruppen. Einzelfälle gibt es immer. Ich hatte auch schon nicht-Crit immune Tanks in Heroes und kein Problem.
> 
> Und war das in BC anders? Da wurde man als Caster auch erstmal über seine Heil/Schadensboni befragt.


Joa, frühe rhatte mans als Heiler schwer, nu werden Gott sei Dank alle nach den Stats abgefragt. Finds auch gut so, solange es nicht übertrieben ist und 3k DPS für ne Hero verlangt O_O


----------



## Bergerdos (22. Juni 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> ich hab die Idee. Blizz sollte alle Items grau machen, dann ist Ruhe mit der Poserei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neeeein, das geht nicht, dann kann ich mein Makro ja nicht mehr benutzen das automatisch alle grauen Sachen verkauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juni 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Joa, frühe rhatte mans als Heiler schwer, nu werden Gott sei Dank alle nach den Stats abgefragt. Finds auch gut so, solange es nicht übertrieben ist und 3k DPS für ne Hero verlangt O_O



Tanks hatten es in BC sogar schwerer! Selbst wenn man den Beruf Schmied gelernt hatte stand man doch schlechter da wie in Nordend! Und TROTZDEM gab es ÖFTER Gruppen für normale Instanzen weil selbst ein Twinker sich erst noch den Notwendigen Ruf für den HeroSchlüssel holen mußte.

Die Randomheros konnte man ab dem Zeitpunkt in die Tonne kloppen als es mehrere "FreeEpicsEvents" gab. Da war dann auch wirklich jeder halber Lila und keiner hatte mehr Bock sich mit nem frischen Tank durchzuprügeln wenn man doch auch reingen & bomben kann.

Jetzt ist das für Tanks zwar von der Ausrüstung besser aber ohne "Beziehungen" kannste es total vergessen! Nicht weil es nicht gehen würde sondern weil die COMMUNITY IN WOW ihre ANSPRÜCHE den schnell zu erreichenden Epics anpaßt!

Also wundert euch nicht wenn der nächste Tank unter 30 k live erst garnicht mehr in ne Hero mitgenommen wird!

"man will ja schließlich schnell durchrushen!"

Jeder Erleichterung, steigert die Erwartung an den Einzelnen!" Also gibt es mehr Ausrüstung für "lau" werdet ihr demnächst mehr Schaden, mehr Heilung, mehr Leben haben müssen um in die selben Instanzen mitgenommen zu werden!

Eigentlich paradox aber tja: So sind Menschen halt mal!


----------



## Ematra (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion hat in der Regel nichts mit Freundschaften zu tun, sondern damit Meinungen und / oder Standpunkte auszutauschen.
> 
> Grade bei einer sehr kontroversen Diskussion bleibt es dabei nicht aus, dass man sehr unterschiedeliche Standpunkte hat deren Berechtigung man hart verteidigt.
> 
> ...




Och lass mal, der Gute ist lernfähig, die Groß-/Kleinschreibung ist auch schon besser geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Naho (22. Juni 2009)

Es gibt aber auch noch nette Leute, wenn man zB in einer Gilde ist gehen die sicher gerne mit einem in ne HC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es hängt immer von der Person hinter dem PC ab. Ich für meinen Teil nehme immer Tanks mit ich frage halt nur ob sie Crit-immun oder kurz davor sind, ansonsten passt das. 
Denn man kann auch mit 'nur' blau equippten leuten zB ein HdZ4 Timed schaffen.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (22. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Darf ich mal ganz dumm fragen wieso dich das überhaupt interessiert? Es kann dir doch völlig Wumpe sein, wer grade wo wiped.
> Oder bist du einer der Samstag abends in Gallgrimm steht und die Leute auslacht, die nach einem Wipe reppen gehen?
> Und &#8222;Skill&#8220; &#8211; wenn ich das schon höre. Jeder der mehr als 2 Finger an jeder Hand und einen IQ höher als ein Paket Knäckebrot hat, ist in der Lage dieses Spiel mit etwas Übung spielen zu können.




Ok ich arbeite deine Fragen mal der Reihe nach ab 

1. Ich frag ziemlich sicher nicht nach wer wie oft zb bei Kel stirbt, weil ich genau weiß das man auch mal Pech haben kann und auch mal en Lag haben kann und der jenige im Frostgrab sterben kann zb ..

2. Ich steh Samstag Abend nich in Gallgrimm rum weil Ich da mit Farmen, Chatten, Musik hören beschäftigt bin weil Ich Sonntags Raid habe

3. Skill = Zwei Finger und höheren Iq als ein Knäckebrot ? Hmm Dann müßte rein theoretisch 99,99 der Wow Spieler genug Skill haben um zb Kil Jaden zu legen. Nein nich heute mit Lvl 80. Sondern ganz Oldschoolmäßig mit Lvl 70 und 24 anderen Mitspielern.

Auf meinem Server hatte zu Bc ein verschwinden geringer Anteil der Gilden Sw entweder von Innen gesehen , geschweige denn den Content clear. Jetzt frag Ich dich. Warum war das so ? Die 99,99% Spieler sind ziemlich sicher im Besitz aller Finger (und wenn Nicht kann man das auch anders spielen) und JEDER dürfte einen Iq haben der höher ist als bei einem Stück Knäckebrot

Skill ist für mich nicht nur die Bosse zu kennen , sondern auch zu wissen was Ich wann mache. Das allseits beschriene "Movement" Bei Yogg kommt das zb richtig klasse wenn man dort durch alle Wolken rennt wo man so sieht .. ^^
*
Skill ist für mich eine Mischung aus allem.*

- Movement (Der Name ist selbsterklärend)
- Erfahrung mit dem Char (Fertigkeiten)
- Theoretische Kenntnisse / praktische Kenntnisse über den jeweiligen Encounter
- Raidvorbereitung (Darin enthalten Guides durchlesen, Fläschchen farmen / kaufen, Bufffood herstellen / lassen, genug Gold zum Reppen bereithalten)

Und jetzt sag mir mal in welchem Random Raid sich jemand freiwillig ein Fläschchen reinwirft ?


----------



## vekol (22. Juni 2009)

HDZ4 Timerun haben nach Veröffentlichung von WotLK die ersten 80er recht häufig gemacht weil jeder den Protodrachen wollte, ich habe es extremer empfunden als damals beim ZA Bär. Da waren viele (inkl. mir) logischerweise nichtmal full rare ausgerüstet und es mußte mit wer da war, scheiß auf dps, hitcap und Co. nicht critimmun? Du bist unser Mann! Wieso das so war? Weil es kaum 80er gab...war zwar heftig, hat aber Spaß gemacht und wie sieht es momentan aus? Ohne [episch] posten und armory check kommen die Trottel nicht mehr klar und das sind teilweise dieselben Leute, mit denen ich grün und blau vor einigen Monaten das gleiche gemacht habe.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juni 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch noch nette Leute, wenn man zB in einer Gilde ist gehen die sicher gerne mit einem in ne HC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Problem ist nur: Gilden wird es nicht großartig interessieren was hier abgeht. Wenn sie früher an Marken kommen oder früher in Heros gehen können dann tun sie das. Wenn jemand schlecht equipt ist, dann nehmen sie ihn trotzdem mit. So ist das zumindestens bei uns wenn sich derjenige auch nur Ansatzweise anstrengt.

Nur bei den Randomraids, also da wo eigentlich die ganzen Casuals sind, da werden die Maßstäbe höher gesetzt. Und verloren hat, wer kein Glück hat oder mal den Anschluß verpaßt. 

In BC waren Heros noch absolut in, da war die Gruppensuche immer gut besucht. Zwischenzeitlich wandelt sich das Bild. 

Letztendlich ist der Anspruch gestiegen weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad verringert wurde. Ergo sucht man heute halt für ein "Abenteuer zwischendurch" keine 4 Abenteuerer mehr sondern eben mindestens 10!

Dementsprechend ist auch die Auswahl kleiner, die Chance durch Misserfolg durch mehr Mitspieler erhöht.

Und die einfachen Heroinstanzen wurden zu Marken & EquipFarmgebiete degradiert. 

Schade drum


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (22. Juni 2009)

vekol schrieb:


> HDZ4 Timerun haben nach Veröffentlichung von WotLK die ersten 80er recht häufig gemacht weil jeder den Protodrachen wollte, ich habe es extremer empfunden als damals beim ZA Bär. Da waren viele (inkl. mir) logischerweise nichtmal full rare ausgerüstet und es mußte mit wer da war, scheiß auf dps, hitcap und Co. nicht critimmun? Du bist unser Mann! Wieso das so war? Weil es kaum 80er gab...war zwar heftig, hat aber Spaß gemacht und wie sieht es momentan aus? Ohne [episch] posten und armory check kommen die Trottel nicht mehr klar und das sind teilweise dieselben Leute, mit denen ich grün und blau vor einigen Monaten das gleiche gemacht habe.




so läuft es eben leider, andere spieler sind für die meisten nur noch ein sprungbrett...


----------



## ReWahn (22. Juni 2009)

vekol schrieb:


> HDZ4 Timerun haben nach Veröffentlichung von WotLK die ersten 80er recht häufig gemacht weil jeder den Protodrachen wollte, ich habe es extremer empfunden als damals beim ZA Bär. Da waren viele (inkl. mir) logischerweise nichtmal full rare ausgerüstet und es mußte mit wer da war, scheiß auf dps, hitcap und Co. nicht critimmun? Du bist unser Mann! Wieso das so war? Weil es kaum 80er gab...war zwar heftig, hat aber Spaß gemacht und wie sieht es momentan aus? Ohne [episch] posten und armory check kommen die Trottel nicht mehr klar und das sind teilweise dieselben Leute, mit denen ich grün und blau vor einigen Monaten das gleiche gemacht habe.



naja, kurz nach releqase von wotlk war man als 80er unter seinesgleichen, ~95% die da schon 80 waren hattens auch drauf... da war hdz4 timed mit schlechtem equip trotzdem machbar, und hat fun gemacht.

heute ist halt jeder 80. jeder gimp, jeder idiot, einfach jeder.
weil man den leuten den skill net ansieht bewertet man sie nach equip...


----------



## Tokkró (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion hat in der Regel nichts mit Freundschaften zu tun, sondern damit Meinungen und / oder Standpunkte auszutauschen.
> 
> Grade bei einer sehr kontroversen Diskussion bleibt es dabei nicht aus, dass man sehr unterschiedeliche Standpunkte hat deren Berechtigung man hart verteidigt.
> 
> ...



Oha, jetzt wirft er mit Fremdwörtern um sich... Und wird auch noch zum Erbsenzähler. Dann nehm ich auch mal gleich alles wörtlich und ruf die Polizei an, weil hier einer Ohren sammelt (was mind. schwere Körperverletzung darstellt, egal ob an Mensch oder Tier).

Von mir aus kannst du deine Meinung haben, egal welche das ist. Nur werd ich ungern als Kellerkind bezeichnet, mein RL ist mehr als abwechslungsreich genug. Auch außerhalb meiner Wohnung.


----------



## Mofeist (22. Juni 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> weil man den leuten den skill net ansieht bewertet man sie nach equip...



was mittlerweile auch noch soviel aussagt..


----------



## advanced08 (22. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ok ich arbeite deine Fragen mal der Reihe nach ab
> 
> 1. Ich frag ziemlich sicher nicht nach wer wie oft zb bei Kel stirbt, weil ich genau weiß das man auch mal Pech haben kann und auch mal en Lag haben kann und der jenige im Frostgrab sterben kann zb ..



da sieht man es ganz genau wie viele xxx zum opfer gefallen sind

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/gamestat...tml?de,killedby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei uns in der gilde wird sich denke ich nix ändern vielleicht wird ne flut an bewerbungen kommen da die das "equip" zusammen haben...

allerdings bin ich mir sicher das es viel mehr 

/2 dd´s für 25er ulduar gesucht 6k dps min!


----------



## celion (22. Juni 2009)

Knölle schrieb:


> Ich möchte nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben...
> 
> ICh sehe den neuen PAtch etwas zwiespältig..
> Für die Casual gamer, die nicht soviel ZEit haben, WoW zu spielen ist der neue PAtch sicherlich klasse.
> ...



Wenn Sie für Naxx oder Ulduar schon keine Zeit haben, warum sollten sie jetzt fürs Kolloseum Zeit haben?
Entweder man verdient es sich oder nicht

Das einzige was sich andert ist das sich noch mehr zum Posen nach IF stellen werden. Guckt mal, neuer Epic-Helm..... Hab ich gerade in meinem Arsch gefunden


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juni 2009)

Tokkró schrieb:


> Oha, jetzt wirft er mit Fremdwörtern um sich... Und wird auch noch zum Erbsenzähler. Dann nehm ich auch mal gleich alles wörtlich und ruf die Polizei an, weil hier einer Ohren sammelt (was mind. schwere Körperverletzung darstellt, egal ob an Mensch oder Tier).
> 
> Von mir aus kannst du deine Meinung haben, egal welche das ist. Nur werd ich ungern als Kellerkind bezeichnet, mein RL ist mehr als abwechslungsreich genug. Auch außerhalb meiner Wohnung.



Also ehrlich! Ich hab jetzt 3 mal nen Anlauf genommen dir zu antworten! Ich hab versucht jedes auch nur einigermaßen fremdklingende Wort wegzulassen und hab es aufgegeben!

Raffst du es nicht?? Nur weil zwei Menschen unterschiedliche Meinungen haben, heißt das nicht, sie können sich nicht leiden!

Das ist ein Prozess den man durchmacht in dem man feststellt, das nicht jeder der anders denkt dein Feind ist!!

boar! Deine Antwort kann einen echt fassunglos machen.....


----------



## Hubautz (22. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> 3. Skill = Zwei Finger und höheren Iq als ein Knäckebrot ? Hmm Dann müßte rein theoretisch 99,99 der Wow Spieler genug Skill haben um zb Kil Jaden zu legen. Nein nich heute mit Lvl 80. Sondern ganz Oldschoolmäßig mit Lvl 70 und 24 anderen Mitspielern.
> 
> Auf meinem Server hatte zu Bc ein verschwinden geringer Anteil der Gilden Sw entweder von Innen gesehen , geschweige denn den Content clear. Jetzt frag Ich dich. Warum war das so ? Die 99,99% Spieler sind ziemlich sicher im Besitz aller Finger (und wenn Nicht kann man das auch anders spielen) und JEDER dürfte einen Iq haben der höher ist als bei einem Stück Knäckebrot


Siehst du, hier haben wir dein Problem in deiner Argumentation erkannt. Ich zumindest. Du nicht?
Ok. Dann erkläre ich es dir:

Vielleicht wollten diese ganzen Leute damals gar nicht nach Sunwell gehen. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht? Vielleicht hatten sie keine Zeit, keine Lust, haben lieber PvP gemacht, es gibt tausend Gründe nicht den „Content clear“ zu machen.
Meine Behauptung war lediglich, und da bleibe ich dabei: Wenn jemand ein gewisses Maß an Zeit und Übung in dieses Spiel investiert, dann kann er auch einigermaßen erfolgreich raiden gehen. Ob er das tatsächlich tut, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Nur: es ist nicht so unglaublich schwierig, wie manche hier immer wieder behaupten.


----------



## Crash_hunter (22. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das für Tanks zwar von der Ausrüstung besser aber ohne "Beziehungen" kannste es total vergessen! Nicht weil es nicht gehen würde sondern weil die COMMUNITY IN WOW ihre ANSPRÜCHE den schnell zu erreichenden Epics anpaßt!
> 
> Also wundert euch nicht wenn der nächste Tank unter 30 k live erst garnicht mehr in ne Hero mitgenommen wird!
> 
> ...


That's the point! 

eine große Ironie^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2009)

Tokkró schrieb:


> Oha, jetzt wirft er mit Fremdwörtern um sich... Und wird auch noch zum Erbsenzähler. Dann nehm ich auch mal gleich alles wörtlich und ruf die Polizei an, weil hier einer Ohren sammelt (was mind. schwere Körperverletzung darstellt, egal ob an Mensch oder Tier).
> 
> Von mir aus kannst du deine Meinung haben, egal welche das ist. Nur werd ich ungern als Kellerkind bezeichnet, mein RL ist mehr als abwechslungsreich genug. Auch außerhalb meiner Wohnung.



Ich hab dich nirgendwo als Kellerkind bezeichnet. Würde ich mir gar nicht erlauben ich kenn dich ja gar nicht.

Solltest du dabei auf aber auf diesen Post anspielen:


Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Genau!  (zusätzlich noch "things to buy")
> 
> und die will ich jetzt alle haben. Steht ja in der Werbung, dass ich die bekomme.
> Das steht nix von Kellerkindern und Pro Raidern!
> ...



dann ist dir sicherlich die Ironie darin entgangen und der Umstand, dass ich mich darin eigentlich über mich selber lustig mache.... *seufz*
Machen wird doch einfach so, Wir reden wieder übers Thema miteinander und wenn du mich gerne anmosern möchtest schick mir einfach ne PM 
Ich verspreche auch mich darüber zu ärgen!


----------



## Sonnenzorn (22. Juni 2009)

Ich kann Blizzard nicht verstehen, diese Veröffentlichung führte in einem Großteil der Community ja zu großem Unmut und schädigt auf dauer das PvE (siehe meinen Post in "Zu viel des Guten"), von daher wäre es das besste diese Idee wieder aus dem geplanten Patch zu nehmen sonder eher das Niveau der Raidbosse deutlich anheben.


----------



## MrGimbel (22. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> dann ist dir sicherlich die Ironie darin entgangen



Ach das mit der Ironie ist so eine Sache hier, man beachte nur die Antworten auf meinen letzten Thread 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=108748


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (22. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ein gewisses Maß an Zeit und Übung in dieses Spiel investiert, dann kann er auch einigermaßen erfolgreich raiden gehen. Ob er das tatsächlich tut, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> Nur: es ist nicht so unglaublich schwierig, wie manche hier immer wieder behaupten.




Und für mich persönlich ist eine Übung immer noch Arbeit die ich mir freiwillig auferlege um etwas zu erreichen. Sei es Content zu clearen, 100 m in Acht Sekunden laufen, aus dem Stand 2 Meter hoch springen usw .. (VORSICHT unglaubwürdigige Beispiele inside)

Ich hab nie behauptet das es unmöglich ist, aber man muß sich dahinter hocken um das auch zu schaffen. Und genau das ist der Haken daran. Ein Großteil der Imbahunteritemepixroxxerlilagear will doch nur an diese Pixel ran. Aber etwas dafür leisten ? Warum denn ? Ich hab Ulduar noch nicht clear, Morgen werden wir nochmal Yogg versuchen und Ihn evtl legen.  Selbst wenn wir den Nicht legen aber wir dafür eine stetige Besserung feststellen haben wir gute "Arbeit"  geleistet (muah Ich freu mich wieder auf die Flames wegen dem Spruch jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und das ist eine wunderbare Überleitung zum "Üben"

Ist es mir entgangen und man bekommt zb den Fußballweltmeistertitel geschenkt mitsamt Pokal ohne dafür etwas zu tun ? Ich glaub nicht. Und jaaaaa Jetzt kommt wieder der Spruch "WoW und Reallife vereinbaren geht nicht .." "Das ist was ganz anderes.." 

Das ist nix anderes. Nur jeder Mensch hat seine Prioritäten anders gelagert. Ich weiß das Ich kein Weltmeister im 100 Meter Sprint werden kann (Waschbärbauch inc xD) Also hab Ich mir andere Ziele für meine FREIZEIT gesetzt.


----------



## BigWorm (22. Juni 2009)

ich finde es auch nicht in ordnung das casual spieler auch items bekommen die eigentlich nur hardcorde raidern vorbehalten sein sollten, für casual spieler gibt es genug sei es 5er hero´s, 10er raid´s oder bischen open pvp das reicht doch völligst, aber was hat mal als hardcore raider? 

Man plagt sich std um std durch eine ini um irgendwann sie clear zu haben dann is ende und man wartet wieder auf reset oder man spielt seinen 10ten char hoch und dadurch sollte man sich abheben von der masse,wer hart arbeitet bekommt auch im rl mehr es ist überall so je mehr man leistet um so mehr bekommt man zurück.

Am besten wär es gleich mal die setteile nicht mehr für marken her zu geben oder setteile bei einem freelootboss, setteile only für raider , arena spieler sagen wir mal nur gladis bekommen doch auch nen eigenen drachen weil sie gladiator sind und ewig pvp gemacht haben.

auch für mich wird dieser patch wenn er so kommt das ende mit wow sein denn ich fühle mich verarscht, steht man in dalaran rum betrachtet man jemanden der komplett grün ist aber dann toch ein t8 teil hat lächerlich...


----------



## PTY (23. Juni 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Das mag deiner Definition nach bestimmt so sein.
> [..]


Nicht meiner Definition nach, sondern der Definition des Wortes nach. Skill kommt von Können, Fähigkeit, Fertigkeit und Fachkenntnis. Der eigentliche Skill definiert also, wie gut man in einem Spiel mit den Gegebenheiten umgehen kann. Bei WoW sind das nunmal die von mir genannten Dinge und bei anderen Spielen vielleicht andere Dinge (vielleicht auch anspruchsvollere Dinge). Und das mit "Beherrschen des Charakters" nicht nur das Rumlaufen gemeint war, dürfte jedem klar sein. 

Nichtsdestotrotz benötigt man Skill, um auch die popeligste Instanz zu meistern. 5 Spieler, die ganz neu mit WoW anfangen und noch nie ein MMO gespielt haben, gerade Level 13 oder 14 sind und keinen Plan von Ihren Charakteren haben werden auch in Ragefire wipen. Oder man nimmt mal 10 Neulinge, gibt ihnen jeweils einen 80er, voll ausgestattet und lässt die mal Ulduar machen. Das sind ja dann genau die, die keinen Skill haben. Und der Aussage nach braucht man ja angeblich keinen Skill für Ulduar. Möchte sehen, wie die sich da durchschlagen.

Ich finde es einfach nur ziemlich überheblich von denen, die immer wieder behaupten, das man für Naxx oder Ulduar keinen Skill braucht um da durch zu kommen. Nur weil diejenigen vielleicht Ulduar auf Farmstatus haben, braucht man nicht so herablassend solche Sprüche klopfen. Und den Farmstatus erreicht man nicht an einem Raid-Abend, das kann mir keiner erzählen.


----------



## Súnzerò (23. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es toll wie hier die ganzen Flames aus anderen Threads/Forten sachlich dargelegt werden aber dabei bleibt es auch.

Eure Argumente sind die selben der Flamer ( dazu zähle ich mich auch da ich von Sachlichkeit was diese Verunstaltung eines tolleen Spiels angeht schon lange nicht mehr tolleriere ) Aber einem tollen Thread zu liebe bleib ich auch mal Sachlich.

Ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen aber ich sehe das genauso wie die meisten hier, alles was den Reiz an WoW in BC und Classic ( mit all seinen Fehlern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ausgemacht hat ist wie weggeblasen oder meinte ich weggenerft? Ich bin nur noch angemeldet um der Menschen Willen mit denen man so lange Zeit sein Hobby geteilt hat. Ich glaube es ist doch auch in wirklich jedem JEDEM , Online Spiel so das man die Möglichkeit hat sich durch Skill und natürlich Zeitaufwand von der breiten Masse abzuheben. Das war in Wow auch mal so, WAR in WoW auch mal so. Die Zeiten sind vorbei. Selbst das jetzt so locker verdiente Gear in Ulduar ist mit den letzten Nerfs und dem kommenden Patch nichts mehr Wert. Es wird jedem Zugänglich gemacht oder um es in Flamer Sprache zu formulieren, Jeder Nub Kiddie bekommt es in den Arsch gesteckt und darf sich auch mal toll fühlen.

Es wird Zeit Abschied zu nehmen denke ich und manchmal glaube ich ist es genau das was Blizzard will, denn D3 steht in den Startlöchern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wer will D3 spielen und einen WoW Account bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wäre ein Verlustgeschäft. Mal davon abgesehen das schon öfter auch hier auf Buffed von Mitarbeitern aus der WoW Section berichtet wurde die sich nun mit der Entwicklung von D3 befassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele von euch haben geschrieben und das sollte man immer wieder sich vor Augen halten, das in einem ja so feindlichen Causal BC und Classic *Ironie* die Abbonenntenzahlen in die Höhe katapultierten und nun ist jeder Thread ein Heul oder Flame Thread (zurecht).... Das ist das Argument wofür ich fast bereit wäre so ein Blizzard Schlipsträger zu entführen und ihn solange zu foltern bis er mir darauf eine Antwort gibt. 
Wieso wurde ein Super Spiel verändert? 
Man könnte fast sagen , ja wie will man das sachlich sagen? , wir wurden gezwungen ein Spiel das richtig gut war aufzugeben und Quasi ein viel schlechteren Teil 2 von WoW weiterzuspielen. Zwingen tut uns keiner, aber wer verlässt den seinen Lieblingsfussball Club nur weils mal schlechter läuft. Nur sind es hier leider beeinflussbare Dinge, ein paar Klicks von Programmierern und wir haben ein WoW wie wir es alle lieben. Um dabei zu bleiben, ich würde mir viel mehr Rote Karten für die Führung von Blizzard im Bereich WoW wünschen! 



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich würde mir auch sehr wünschen, das große Seiten wie Buffed MMO champions usw usw , Ensidia und CO folgen und unsere Meinungen mehr Puplik machen. Jeder Thread der Sachlich und auf den Punkt genau geschrieben wollte sollte die Öffentlichkeit erreichen um Blizzard mehr unter Druck zu setzen. 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ensidia , For the Horde haben grosse News auf ihren HPs das sie so ein WoW nicht wollen bevor ihr jetzt sagt, das sind Pro Gilden (Minderheit) , Mag sein aber sie spielen WoW aus dem selben Grund wie wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wer schon lange dabei ist, seit mindestens Anfang BC , kann nicht wegdiskutieren das die Stimmung Ingame als auch hier oder auf Offizieller Page von WoW viel schlechter geworden ist

Naja , wie schon geschrieben, es wird Zeit Abschied zu nehmen, denn die Ankündigungen des neuen Patches zeigen doch nur das Blizzard den Weg weiter gehen will. Auch wenn wir noch so viel schreiben und auch flamen.


----------



## Do0mStAr (23. Juni 2009)

Súnzerò schrieb:


> Naja , wie schon geschrieben, es wird Zeit Abschied zu nehmen, denn die Ankündigungen des neuen Patches zeigen doch nur das Blizzard den Weg weiter gehen will. Auch wenn wir noch so viel schreiben und auch flamen.



Tja, so siehts aus, aber zumindest fällt einem der Abschied bei diesem ganzen Murks den Blizzard verzapft nicht mehr allzu schwer. Und bei dem ganzen Mist den sie in letzter Zeit machen, kann ich mir auch nur schwer vorstellen, dass sie da groß zurückrudern.


----------



## FoolsTome (23. Juni 2009)

battal schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal.
> Tome grosses lob an dich hast genau das richtige thema angesprochen ,wo viele leute gleiches denken
> /sign



Gerne. Ich glaube ich bin der einzige, der hier alle seiten gelesen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ohrensammler, BimBam und Tokkoro, koennt ihr euch woanders zanken? Quantitaet ist nicht qualitaet. Ich glaube ich werde mal den eingangspost ein bisschen editieren. Danke, dass hier manchmal immernoch sachlich argumentiert wird, auch wenn die argumente sich wiederholen.

@PTY: Natuerlich erreicht man farmstatus nicht an einem Abend. Dennoch wuerde ich mir den schwierigkeitsgrad etwas hoeher wuenschen. Wie lange ist Ulduar jetzt raus? 1 1/2 Monate? 2? WIr haben es so gut wie clear, 2 bosse stehen noch. Wenn ich an die alten BWL zeiten denke, da hatten wir nach 2 monaten vielleicht 4 bosse down. von 8 oder 9... Damals ging alles langsamer. Und jeden tag hat man eine kleine verbesserung gesehen. Wenn heute ein boss am 2. oder 3. raidabend nicht faellt, geraet der raid gleich ins wanken und es wird sich gefragt, ob das team so weiterspielen kann. 

Und komm mir bitte nicht mit Hardmodes. Hardmodes ist wie aufgewaermte Burger. Ist der gleiche Frass, schmeckt schlechter und ist eine groessere herausforderung ihn zu schlucken...


----------



## Rainaar (23. Juni 2009)

Tokkró schrieb:


> Naja, Ohrensammler scheint sich hier auch nicht unbedingt Freunde machen zu wollen, warum sollte ich da hinterm Berg halten?




Weil Er es schafft Seine Meinung zu vertreten ohne andere zu diffamieren oder zu beleidigen. Eine Fähigkeit die hier leider nicht alle besitzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (23. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Wenn ich an die alten BWL zeiten denke, da hatten wir nach 2 monaten vielleicht 4 bosse down. von 8 oder 9... *Damals ging alles langsamer*. Und jeden tag hat man eine kleine verbesserung gesehen. .....



Genau da liegt doch das Problem. Offenbar ist man bei Blizz der Meinung das man alles schneller und einfacher machen muss. Ich kann und will nicht glauben, dass die schweigende Mehrheit das so haben will. Sicher sind immer wieder gewisse Änderungen bei bestimmten Klassen, Quests oder Inis nötig, um den Spielfluss in Gang zuhalten. Aber was zur Zeit von Blizz gemacht wird, endet in einem Einheitsbrei, der irgendwann keinem der Spieler, sei es "Proraider" oder "Casual", mehr gerecht wird. 

Wobei ich mir aber fast sicher bin, dass die Community an den Problemen auch nicht so ganz unschuldig ist. 

Beispiele gefälligst?

- DPS Wahn..... 3k DPS für ne Heroini ist doch wohl unfug 

- Full Epic für Naxx 10.... Im Normalfall würde es mit einer blau, lila Mischung auch gehen

der Mist stammt doch nicht von Blizzard sondern von den Spielern und die Liste könnte man noch ewig fortsetzten. Bin mal gespannt, wenn ich die ersten in der Gruppensuche finde, die für nen Raid von nen DD zwei Skillungen (eine für den Trash und eine für die Bosse) verlangen.


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (23. Juni 2009)

Danke für diesen Thread endlich mal wieder was vernünftiges vor den Augen.....!
Also ich habe vor knapp 2 Monaten meinen Account gekündigt, und bereue es bis jetzt nicht.

*Warum ?*

Ich konnte einfach nicht mehr sehen was Blizzard da verzapft!
Zuerst dieses ständige Hunter (mein Main) generve und dann dieses Marken Spektakel .....
Außerdem finde ich das Blizzard sich auf ihren Lorbeeren ausruht. Wen ich WoW mal mit anderen Onlinegames vergleiche so muss ich persönlich feststellen 
das der Content Nachschub im gegensatz zu  Hdro wirklich jämmerlich ist. Erstrecht wen man die Spieler zahlen beider Games betrachtet...
Ich bin auf Hdro umgestiegen und finde das das wirklich eine gute Alternative ist zu WoW (PvE) und WAR habe ich auch für mich entdeckt da es zurzeit kein besseres Game gibt in Richtung (PvP)
Ok ich zahle jetzt vielleicht 13 Euro mehr aber für mich lohnt es sich.
Aber wen Aion so wird wie ich es bisher gesehen habe so ist für mich jetzt schon klar welche Richtung ich einschlage!

Natürlich muss jeder selber wissen was einem gefällt und was nicht !
Das ist bei WoW auch nicht anders, für Raider wird WoW immer mehr zum Kinderspielplatz und für Gelegenheitsspieler werden neue Türen geöffnet... (was ja nicht sclecht ist) aber Gott verdammt wie vermisse ich die alten Zeiten Bwl usw.

Zum Schluss möchte ich nur noch darauf hinweisen das das meine persönliche Meinung ist und ich keinen einen schlechten Eindruck vermittel will.
Das wichtigste ist wohl das einem das Spiel spaß macht!!!

Mfg FrankieFourFingers


----------



## Hubautz (23. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Und für mich persönlich ist eine Übung immer noch Arbeit die ich mir freiwillig auferlege um etwas zu erreichen. Sei es Content zu clearen, 100 m in Acht Sekunden laufen, aus dem Stand 2 Meter hoch springen usw .. (VORSICHT unglaubwürdigige Beispiele inside)



Ok, von mir aus. Lassen wir das mal so stehen, du hast ja nicht ganz unrecht. Um erfolgreich zu raiden muss ich neben einer gewissen Organisation (Zeitplanung, Setup, etc.) sicher auch ein gewisses Grundverständnis für die Spielmechanik mitbringen, sowie die Klasse, die ich spiele zumindest einigermaßen beherrschen. Das sind Dinge, die ich lernen muss (ja wegen mir: die ich mir erarbeiten muss).
Wenn du mir z.B. einen 80er Jäger oder Pala in die Hand drücken würdest, hätte ich erst mal keine Ahnung, was ich damit anstellen könnte. (Bzw. was vielleicht, aber nicht wirklich wie).
Nur: gib mir ein langes Wochenende und ich lerne es, das ist der Punkt. Ein paar Instanzen und ein paar kleine Raids und das geht schon. Wahrscheinlich nicht so gut wie andere, die die Klasse seit Beta spielen aber für die gröbsten Sachen würde es reichen. Es ist nicht so schwer.
Ich glaube man kann das mit Autofahren vergleichen. In Deutschland gibt es vielleicht 50 Millionen Menschen, die einen Führerschein haben und Auto fahren. Geredet wird aber immer nur über Sebastian Vettel oder den Arsch, der mir letzte Woche hintendrauf gefahren ist. Also über einen verschwindend geringen Prozentsatz. Die vielen Millionen, die jeden Tag relativ unbeachtet und komplikationslos zur Arbeit fahren, interessieren keine Sau.
So ist es mit WoW auch. Die absoluten Progress Raider und die schlimmsten Kackboons machen nur einen minimalen Anteil der Spieler aus. Dazwischen gibt es Millionen die auch einigermaßen spielen können und Spaß dabei haben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juni 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> *Man plagt sich std um std durch eine ini* um irgendwann sie clear zu haben dann is ende und man wartet wieder auf reset oder man spielt seinen 10ten char hoch und dadurch sollte man sich abheben von der masse,wer hart arbeitet bekommt auch im rl mehr es ist überall so je mehr man leistet um so mehr bekommt man zurück.



Und wieder mal ein herrliches Beispiel, warum die Patchänderung sinnvoll ist.
Es erspart vielen Leuten sich in einem Spiel zu plagen!

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Noramos (23. Juni 2009)

wisst ihr zu den marken ich glaube viele von euch vergessen dabei das es NUR 2 t8 (nich t8,5) teile zu kaufen gibt für marken und die anderen eq sachen besser? naja ich ziehe sinnvolle set boni immer vor randoom eq vor..


----------



## FoolsTome (23. Juni 2009)

Noramos schrieb:


> wisst ihr zu den marken ich glaube viele von euch vergessen dabei das es NUR 2 t8 (nich t8,5) teile zu kaufen gibt für marken und die anderen eq sachen besser? naja ich ziehe sinnvolle set boni immer vor randoom eq vor..



Falsch. Du wirst durch heroics auch in der Lage sein, Epics auf stufe der neuen 25er raidinstanz zu kaufen... Vermutlich Itemlevel 24x.


----------



## Inraz (23. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> /Disclaimer
> Mir ist bewusst, dass es Vorlaeufige Patchdetails sind, aber auch diese sollten kritisch besprochen werden. Das hier soll kein Flame thread werden, also aeussert euch bitte sachlich zum thema. Ich habe viele meinungen dazu bereits gelesen und moechte mit diesem post zwar meinen unmut ausdruecken, aber dennoch sachlich argumentieren. Alle Ein-Satz-Posts bitte ich, in andere Flamethreads eurer wahl zu posten. Danke.
> /Disclaimer off
> 
> ...




toller post!!

ich seh das genauso - ich frag mich was noch bleiben soll wenn alles was individualität gezeigt hat rausgepatcht wird - wenns so weiter geht wird wow ne trübe suppe voller gleicher klassen die sich lediglich vom namen her unterscheiden

traurig aber so wirds kommen außer blizz verbirgt hinter den entwicklungen eine  ganz neue innovation - die uns allen nicht klar erichtlich ist - aber die das spiel wieder in ordnung bringt


----------



## Sapper13 (23. Juni 2009)

He he,

also ich find den Thread sehr amüsant. Immer wieder denke ich mir. Ach komm hat doch keinen Sinn mehr mit WoW und dann lesen ich die nächsten Patchnotes uns sag mir.

Scheiße Blizzard: 1a ich bleibt dabei, weil ich mit weniger Zeit viel mehr erreichen kann.

Ich möchte hier mal ganz klar meine Haltung gegenüber Progamer und Topleute klarstellen. Ich finde Leute die den Contend akzeptieren wie er ist und einfach raiden ohne zu flamen als sehr gut Vorreiter für die Breite Masse der Spieler. Sie sorgen dafür das man hier auf Buffed bald lesen kann wie der eine oder andere Boss zu legen ist.

Dann gibts aber offensichtlich noch Leute die der Meinung sind, das dieser Entcontend natürlich einzig und alleine Ihnen gehört. JAAAA alles Meins!!! Und wenn dann ein Casual vorbeikommt und nen Item abschmatzt, dann wirds ihm in 99% der Fälle defintiv nicht gegönnt. Warum auch? Ist ja nen scheiß Boon der eh alles in den Arsch geschoben bekommt und außerdem......wähhh wäähhh mimimi whäää ich höre auf mit WoW wenn Blizzard so weiter macht wäähhhh wähhh wähhhh wäähh.

Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte: HÖRT auf uns immer wieder diese Versprechen zu machen sondern kündigt endlich euer Account damit wir euer ständiges Rumgeheule nicht mehr etragen müssen. Wenn ihr das Spiel so hoch über euer RL hängt, das 48 Stunden Raid die Woche also Statussymbol betrachten werden und alls darunter direkt wieder zu so einem Thread führt - KÜNDIGT EUER ACCOUNT!

Blizzard hat euch SUPERHELDEN die Achivements eingebaut, da könnt ihr Drachen X mit 30 Adds und Riesen Y komplett ohne Heilung und wat weiss ich nicht alles machen. All die Sachen die Skill bedürfen, da könnt ihr dann richtig zeigen was in euch steckt. Aber meistens ist es bei den Flamern so, das der Grund warum sie Topraider sind nur der glückliche Zufall war, das eine TOPGILDE gerade nen Raidslot frei hatte. Denn in den meisten Fällen scheitert dieser SUPERHELD/HELDIN bereits in der 5er Gruppe oder im BG. Diese Trittbrettfahrer die wirklich sehr guten Gilden einen schlechten Ruf geben, sind nämlich wie Roboter mit einer Baterie im Hintern. Außer im Raid ihre Aufgabe zu erfüllen und mit ihren ITEMS zu prollen fehlt es ANPASSUNGSFÄHIGKEIT.

Wie oft ich in den letzten Wochen mit einem, ups sorry hab nur T 7,5 Tanks, solchen Abfall in der Gruppe ausgerastet bin, das kann ich garnicht mehr zählen. Bevor ihr euch also darüber beschwert das der Contend mal wieder für die Casuals angepasst wird lernt erstmal Gruppenspiel in Randomgruppen. 

Aber nein da kommt dann direkt der Einwand: lol alta Random geh isch nisch alta isch geh krass nur mit Gilde olum.

Dumm seid ihr dann nur wenn ihr eure Chars durch die Bank alle gleich nennt und es auffällt das ihr dann mit eurem DK oder Jägertwink auf heroics so scheiße Spielt, das man meinen könnte ihr hättet euch mal wieder nen 2nd Account auf Ebay geschossen. 

Und was Naxx ist tot anbetrifft. Die meisten Gilden hatten Naxx nach 4 Wochen (plus levelzeit auf 80) clear <-- was soll uns das sagen? Ganz einfach, das naxx mit Absicht, und so kann es jeder lesen, einfach gemacht wurde. Warum? Ja weil Mr. und Mrs. ich bin seid der Beta dabei, nicht alleine in WoW sind. Es soll nämlich tatsächlich noch Leute geben die neu angefangen haben mit WotLK. Das man diesen Leuten sämtlichen Content vor 80 nicht mehr zum raiden anbieten kann, das erklärt sich schon wenn man den LFG mal genauer liest.

/5 Suche Gruppe: Suchen noch Leute für ZA ab Level 75
/5 Suche Gruppe: Suche noch einen Heiler (80er)  für MC Donnerzornfarmen, bin Tank
/5 Suche Gruppe: Suche noch einen Jäger und einen Heiler (80er) für ZG Run auf die Mounts <-- und da kannste Dir dann auch noch direkt anhören "Ey lol alta ey isch chaffe das solo alta)

So also was macht Blizzard: Sie bauen eine sagenumwogene 60er ini wieder auf in ihrem Untoten Addon WotLK. Was machen Superheinis wie ihr? Jammern wääh wäääh ich hab letzte wochen nur 80 Stunden geraidet wäähh wäähä....wenn Blizzard nicht bald wääähä mimimi wofür zahle ich eigentlich 13 wähhh

Merke lieber "TOPSPIELER" immer wenn Dir vorangetragener Gedanken in den Kopf kommt: /quit WoW Du ersparst uns und insbersondere DIR viel Peinlichkeiten.

FAZIT: Was wird passieren. Die TOPSPIELER wie der TE werden natürlich bleiben. Sie werden vielleicht eine Säule mit 3.2.1 direkt an der Gimpbrücke in IF bekommen. Dort können sie sich dann für 200.000 Gold eintragen.

Roxxor war hier!!!! <-- 20k DPS 90K Life 100K Mana 10k Achivementpoints alle Platten von 2 Pac und 50 Cent plus T10 Serverfirst

Weil solchen Leuten fehlt nämlich die Fähigkeit neben WoW noch irgendwas anderes als Herausforderung zu betrachten. Wenn ich im RL schon keine Leistung bring, dann muss ich ja in WoW wenigstens nen ganz dollen Hengst/Stute sein. Und erzählt mir jetzt nix. Auf dem letzten Gildentreffen einer "Top-Gilde" durch ich mir die ganzen Roxxor DK, Schurki, Hexi, Jägi und Paliwuwiwuwis anschauen. Alles Ohrfeigenfressen die aufm Schulhof nur in der Ecke stehen uns sich gegenseitig die Pickel aus der Fresse drücken.

Der Patch ist perfekt und eröffnet den mittleren Gilden über Farmen in Naxx noch weiter zu equipen um im Endcontent dabei zu sein. Ich finde es absolut peinlich wie 5 % der Spieler hier ständig 95 % der Spieler vorschreiben wollen wie sie zu spielen haben :-D Seid ihr Gott? Ich lach euch einfach nur aus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juni 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Wie oft ich in den letzten Wochen mit einem, ups sorry hab nur T 7,5 Tanks, solchen Abfall in der Gruppe ausgerastet bin, das kann ich garnicht mehr zählen. Bevor ihr euch also darüber beschwert das der Contend mal wieder für die Casuals angepasst wird lernt erstmal Gruppenspiel in Randomgruppen.



Acuh wenn du dringend mal an deiner Wortwahl arbeiten solltest, muss ich deiner Beobachtung zustimmen.
Auch ich habe mit Vielraidern in 5er HC Innies schon die merkwüdigsten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

also die änderungen der Marken sind mir sowas von egal, die änderungen an den klassen naja kann man verkraften aber trotzdem scheise.
Was mich aber am meisten ankotzt ist was blizzard mit WS macht sry aber 20 Min WS wo bleibt da der spass? Das einzige bg ohne begrenzte zeit und das neue bg soll so scheise werden wie alterac mit verstärkung e.t.c.?? toll echt nice -.- 

möge das mittel-alte WS in ruhe frieden-.-


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (23. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> /Disclaimer
> Mir ist bewusst, dass es Vorlaeufige Patchdetails sind, aber auch diese sollten kritisch besprochen werden. Das hier soll kein Flame thread werden, also aeussert euch bitte sachlich zum thema. Ich habe viele meinungen dazu bereits gelesen und moechte mit diesem post zwar meinen unmut ausdruecken, aber dennoch sachlich argumentieren. Alle Ein-Satz-Posts bitte ich, in andere Flamethreads eurer wahl zu posten. Danke.
> /Disclaimer off
> 
> ...



Die größte Masse der WoW Spieler sind Casuals. Sie bezahlen für das Spiel um alles zu sehen, auch wenn sie nur am Wochenende Zeit haben zu spielen. Auf die Leute muss Blizzard acht geben, denn wenn die weg sind werden bestimmt mehr Accounts gekündigt als wenn nur die "Hohen Raider" kündigen würden.


----------



## Zomgolololadin (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

wir flamen alle nicht und "mimimi" ist und fremd. Buffed hat die mit Abstand netteste Community der Welt und so bin ich der festen Überzeugung, hier die richtigen zu erreichen, mit meinem überaus wertvollen Beitrag. ( Was nicht heissen soll, dass alle Beiträge zwingend als wertvoll zu betrachten sind )

Bald erwartet uns der nächste Contentpatch 3.2 und viele süße Pets kommen dazu.
Doch nicht alleine auf neue knuffige Pets und und hottehüh Pferdchen dürfen wir uns freuen unser aller Freund Blizzard der uns über Jahre ködert und den Mund wässerig macht mit Spieleankündigungen, teils Jahre bevor wir die ersten soliden Bilder sehen.

Doch dies sei einmal dahingestellt.

Blizzy gibt uns 3.2 in World of Warcraft.

Bin ich rein objektiv und werde es sein? Nein ich lasse bald 5 Jahre dieses Spiels an mir vorbeigehen und darf behaupten schon sogut wie alles mindestens einmal gesehen bzw erlebt zu haben.

Ein "Buffed.de" Moderator stimmte dem auf ganzer Linie zu und alles und jeder schreit scheiss Casuals, verdammte Random Gruppen schaffen Ulduar bald auch so. Wie kann das nur sein? (Epic Fail aber gemeinter Mod hat seine einzigartigen Fähigkeiten bereits bestens vorgeführ)

Das Markensystem (3.2 sei gemeint) schenkt, jedem seine tollen Epics in Rekordzeit.

Böse,böse der jenige der 8 und mehr Stunden vor WoW verbringt möchte sich weit stärker abheben von allen anderen, die nur "wenig" spielen.
Dazu sei gesagt, dies war in Classik tatsächlich möglich und niemals wieder.
Zu Classik und Anfangs BC hatte ich zu diesen "Pros" gehört, voller stolz gerne Leuten in 5er Instanzen geholfen und ein wenig posen mit T1/T2/T3(8/9)
Es war was besonderes keine Frage. (Allerdings war ich da nach der Bundeswehr 1 Jahr ohne Job/Ausbildung/Studium, aufgrund des Einstiegsquartals..)
Arbeitslosigkeit und Sucht machtens möglich.

Schlagartig schwank Blizzard in seiner Politik um, als The burning Crusade erschien. Viele merkten es nicht doch über Monate und Jahre veränderte sich das Spiel in Richtung der "Casuals"

Nun sind wir schon recht weit in der Sache und mit dem neuen Markensystem jammern eine Menge Spieler , dass allen alles in ihren verzuckerten Po geschoben würde.
Und sie haben Recht.
Doch die Argumente die sie liefern (auch der Moderator, der vielleicht ein wenig mehr nachdenken hätte sollen was er da schreibt) sind alt und ausgereizt. Sie stammen aus einer Zeit , in der die meissten der heute aktiven Spieler nicht gespielt haben.

Ich spiele immernoch WoW und habe vor dies bis mindestens SC2 und oder D3 fortzuführen doch ich begrüße die Änderungen.
Unser Spiel ist alt , 5 Jahre sind in der Computerbranche eine sehr lange Zeit.
Blizzard weiss , dass WoW nicht "4ever" die Kassen sprengen wird.
Ja viele MMORPG's habens versucht und scheitern, sie scheitern an der bereits oft überarbeiteten Welt von WoW.
WoW ist heute noch immer "hot" aber Grafisch und dies ist ein äußerst starker Faktor schon mehr als veraltet.
Es wird irgendwann zu Ende sein und auch wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass nach WotlK noch ein Add-on kommt, so wirds wohl dennoch das letzte sein.

Vielleicht ist es auch so, dass Blizzy an die Hardcore Spieler denkt, nicht im positiven, zumindest nicht mehr. Eine Vorbereitung auf die Apokalypse von WoW? Keine spontane, sondern über viele Jahre.

Was schlimm ist , viele dieser Leute, die anderen nichts gönnen, spielen selbst erst seit TBC oder gar erst seit kurz/mit Wotlk.
Die wirklichen Vanilla Spieler , die wirklich noch spielen sterben aus, doch wen wunderts. Ich kann selbst kaum glauben 5 Jahre vor dem selben Spiel zu hängen... Diablo2 war aber ähnlich 
Fazit, bitte gönnt es den Leuten doch einfach, denn selbst wenn jeder das Equip (Ausrüstung) besitzt, so werden sich die "besseren" Spieler immer schaffen sich durchzusetzen. Dann
wird unter Umständen öfter ausgetauscht zu Anfang, weil man meinte , der hat ja tolle Sachen und sich herausstellt, der kennt ja nichts hier oO .
Wer Angst hat einen Top ausgestatteten Spieler mitzunehmen , braucht nur im "Armory" sich die Erfolge und die Statistiken anzusehen.
Und wer sich dieser Arbeit scheut, der soll bitte nicht jammern, wenn Leute in seinem / ihren Raid versagen.

Ich finde die Änderungen Spitze. Vor allem um den Leuten die Augen zu öffnen, den vieles was hier und anderswo abgegeben wird, hat nicht mehr mit einem Spiel zu tun.
Es klingt mehr nach einer zweiten virtuellen Existenz und der Verlust der unweigerlich kommen wird "irgendwann" würde umso mehr schmerzen, wenn solche Änderungen nicht wären.
(in Vanilla war meine Horde-Magierin deren Name verborgen wird ein teil von mir gewesen und sie nicht mehr spielen zu dürfen hätte mir das Herz gebrochen, doch dass es soweit überhaupt kommen kann ist für ein Spiel zuviel und Blizzy hat einige kluge Köpfe, sie wollen nie wieder , zumindest nicht bei WoW die Hardcore Professionals. Denn diese legen aktuellen Content so oder so in Spitzenzeiten, sie wollen ein Spiel wieder zu dem machen , als was es einst gedacht, war -> ein gewöhnliches (wenn auch gutes) Game für jedermann/frau,
wo weder du noch ich leer ausgehen muss, wo es garantiert etwas tolles gibt und wenn man keine Zeit und Lust hat zu raiden , so erreicht ihr zumindest die "zweitbeste" Ausrüstung mit weniger Aufwand.

Und das ist alles gut so.

Mfg Zomgo

Ps. und jetzt dürft ihr mich zerfleischen danke.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

Zomgolololadin schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> ...
> 
> Ps. und jetzt dürft ihr mich zerfleischen danke.



naja casuals und marken--> epics schenken schön und gut... nur erklär mir was das mit den Bgs soll? besseres ehre leechen? schneller an marken/ehre kommen? weniger afk rumstehen da bgs schneller vorbei sind?


----------



## Sapper13 (23. Juni 2009)

Zomgolololadin schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> wir flamen alle nicht und "mimimi" ist und fremd. Buffed hat die mit Abstand netteste Community der Welt und so bin ich der festen Überzeugung, hier die richtigen zu erreichen, mit meinem überaus wertvollen Beitrag. ( Was nicht heissen soll, dass alle Beiträge zwingend als wertvoll zu betrachten sind )
> [...]
> ...




Da sprichst du es genau an! Wenn jemand 8 Stunden täglich spielt, dann ist der so gierig das er keinem mehr was gönnt. Hauptsache ich ich ich. Ich möchte mal das Gesicht des TE sehen, wenn die ganzen Leute die jetzt nach WOW gekommen sind GERADE WEIL!!! WoW mehr und mehr für Casuals geworden ist. Tja dann wird aber auch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.

Vergleiche WoW mal mit ner Kantine. Haste schonmal in einer Cantine Lammrücken an puschierten Artischokenherzen mit Weisweinsoße und Kiwisorbet bekommen? Warum nicht? Weil außer nen paar Delipupis kein Schwein frist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Vergleiche WoW mal mit ner Kantine. Haste schonmal in einer Cantine Lammrücken an puschierten Artischokenherzen mit Weisweinsoße und Kiwisorbet bekommen? Warum nicht? Weil außer nen paar Delipupis kein Schwein frist



was hat schwein mit lamm zu tun?

und ja bei uns in der Kantine gibts sogar känguru, straus, pferd, lamm e.t.c.


ach ja fullquote ist doch immer mal nett oder? -.-"


----------



## Belphega (23. Juni 2009)

Ihr redet um den heißen Brei rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Belassen wirs doch dabei, dass Blizzard seit BC einfach alles in der WoW vereinfacht hat, und die Vereinfachungswelle nichtmehr aufhören wird.

Zu Classiczeiten warn die wenigsten Fullepic. Einfach weils schwer zu holn war.
Zu BC hatte dann plötzlich jeder Fullepic. Weils einfach jedem nachgeworfen wurde.
Zu WotLk hat jeder frische 80er Fullepic. s.o.

Ich frag mich warum sich jeder über die Änderung so aufregt. War doch Jahr für Jahr dasselbe, da hat ja auch keiner mehr gemeckert.

Und hey - mim nächsten Addon können auf Stufe 90 vllt nur noch Epics droppen. Wie in Tdm heroic zB.


----------



## Slayne` (23. Juni 2009)

/sign


----------



## hardrain86 (23. Juni 2009)

lol soviel kann und will ich gar nicht lesen was auf der letzten seite steht also ingesamt die ganzen romane^^

aber nun zum thema war noch nie ulduar und finde es dennoch nicht so gut das jetzt jeder mit t8 rumlaufen kann
ich finde das man sich dieses set verdienen muß und damit meine ich rein in den RAID und bosse legen udn nciht hc ini´s die 
anscheinend noch nciht mal schwerer werden sondern so bleiben udn einfach nur FARMSTATUS erlangen und nicht mehr genutzt
werden um sein equip zu verbessern...


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Belassen wirs doch dabei, dass Blizzard seit BC einfach alles in der WoW vereinfacht hat, und die Vereinfachungswelle nichtmehr aufhören wird.



naja ich fand bc nicht so schlimm (bis zum meganerf^^)

was aber in woltk abgehst *hust*^^

warum weint hier niemand um das Warsong?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garkeiner (23. Juni 2009)

Servus


Mir entzieht es sich warum sich sooo viele über die "Casuals" aufregen...ist denen nicht klar das DIESE das Spiel zu einem Großteil finanzieren? Und das nicht nur durch Abbogebühren. Ich gebe einem meiner Vorredner recht, es wird warscheinlich noch ein Addon geben..evtl. zwei, dann ist eh Schicht am Schacht. Bis dahin versucht Blizzard noch einiges an Kohle rauszuholen, etwas was ich denen nicht unbedingt vorwerfen kann/will.

Wer mit den Änderungen, die ich begrüße, nicht klar kommt: Ihr habt das Recht der Wahl.


----------



## Belphega (23. Juni 2009)

@Nitsumee

Joah ._. Die gute alte Warsong.
Und hab ich schon erwähnt dass der Strand der Uralten mal das doofste Schlachtfeld is das es gibt?
Ich hätts mir nichtmal so doof vorstelln können bevor es integriert wurde.. *seufz*
Und ich vermiss die ruchlosen Morde.


----------



## hardrain86 (23. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ihr redet um den heißen Brei rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


stimmt aber was ich echt sche***e finde ist das die meisten bis lv 90 sowieso keine probleme haben und das gleiche spiel
von vorne beginnt die ersten haben fullepic,die neuen sind auch nah dran so zu werden und alles wird einfacher...
wir müßen es leider so sagen das blizz es nicht mehr schwerer machen wird außer von den klassen skillungen und den
fähigkeiten.
leider werden die hc ini´s für die marken auch nciht schwerer gemacht oder es gitb nur in bestimmten hc ini´s die marken soweit zudem.
also wird es auch warscheinlich so sein das das spiel nur noch farmstatus bekommt und kein spiel mehr ist wo man sich etwas verdienen muß...
ein kinderfreundliches spiel könnte man sagen XD


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Nitsumee



nani?^^


joa strand ist crap und das neue wird auch crap sein

das einzig schöne bg machen sie nun kaputt -.-


----------



## Belphega (23. Juni 2009)

Ja..
ich muss schon sagen, ich hab mir ja eigentlich gedacht Blizzard geht wieder in die richtige Richtung.

Allein Heigan in Naxxramas is ja im Großen und Ganzen kein einfacher Boss.
Das Laufevent haben bis heute noch ein paar wenige nicht kapiert ^^
Die Ogrila-Dailyquest mit den Farbsteinen in BC war ja auch zum Denken.
Die Fackelquest jetz in OG war für Leute mit schwachem Rechner auch ne Plage.

Es gab ja noch vereinzelt schwierige Sachen ;D Aber halt minimal..


----------



## Technocrat (23. Juni 2009)

Sonnenzorn schrieb:


> Ich kann Blizzard nicht verstehen, diese Veröffentlichung führte in einem Großteil der Community



Nein, nur bei einem winzigen Bruchteil, denen nämlich, die WoW nicht als Spiel ansehen. Und die sind Blizz sowas von egal...


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum weint hier niemand um das Warsong?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weils hier um Themen geht die die Community wirklich bewegt und nicht um PvP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> weils hier um Themen geht die die Community wirklich bewegt und nicht um PvP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




phü 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich hab eigentlich keine lust mehr auf pve wenn ich mal ulduar gehen will such ich mir randoms das geht ja eh bald auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber 20 min warsong -.-"


----------



## Technocrat (23. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich hab eigentlich keine lust mehr auf pve wenn ich mal ulduar gehen will such ich mir randoms das geht ja eh bald auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht mir genauso!

Ich setzte übrigens viel Hoffnung auf den neuen BG - hinter den feindlichen Linien abzuspringen klingt absolut witzig!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (23. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wenn du mir z.B. einen 80er Jäger oder Pala in die Hand drücken würdest, hätte ich erst mal keine Ahnung, was ich damit anstellen könnte. (Bzw. was vielleicht, aber nicht wirklich wie).
> Nur: gib mir ein langes Wochenende und ich lerne es, das ist der Punkt. Ein paar Instanzen und ein paar kleine Raids und das geht schon. Wahrscheinlich nicht so gut wie andere, die die Klasse seit Beta spielen aber für die gröbsten Sachen würde es reichen. Es ist nicht so schwer.
> Ich glaube man kann das mit Autofahren vergleichen. In Deutschland gibt es vielleicht 50 Millionen Menschen, die einen Führerschein haben und Auto fahren. Geredet wird aber immer nur über Sebastian Vettel oder den Arsch, der mir letzte Woche hintendrauf gefahren ist. Also über einen verschwindend geringen Prozentsatz.



Da stimme Ich dir zu. Ich habe auch schon mit nem Palatank von nem Bekannten mehr schlecht als Recht in Naxx ausgeholfen, Ich hab dieLeute aber vorgewarnt xD, und dennoch haben wir nach 4 Stunden oder so Kel gelegt. Von gelegentlichen Wipes weil ich vergessen hatte die das Siegel anzumachen wo Aggro macht wie doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Feugen abgespottet während dem Tank switch in der Luft .. Jaaaaa Feugen rannte quer durch den Raum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ähnliche Eskapaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich setzte übrigens viel Hoffnung auf den neuen BG - hinter den feindlichen Linien abzuspringen klingt absolut witzig!



solange am boden keine fahrzeuge sind und türme die schiesen könnte es noch interessant werden ansonst mag ichs net so


----------



## Grushdak (23. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was Ihr alle habt.

Sicherlich laufen so einige Sachen nicht zum Wohlwollen aller.
Doch der Großteil der Spieler mag WoW immer noch und meckert nicht nur rum.
Es gibt halt immer wieder dieselben Leute, die nur unzufrieden sind, denen man aber auch nichts recht machen kann.

Da wird schon gemeckert, bevor man das Neue überhaupt gesehen hat.
Wenn Blizzard nun ankündigen würde - ok, anstatt nen Content Patch verschärfen wir wieder WoW -
dann würden genau dieselben wieder meckern, es sei alles zu hart.
Vor einiger Zeit wurde viel gemeckert, Klassen sei unbalanciert , dies sei zu schwer ...
Nun ist Blizzard darauf eingegangen ...

Merkt Ihr den Kreisverkehr?

Das Einzigste, was mich an WoW stört:

- Das Fraktions-Rufsystem (gab es früher nicht so in diesem Stil - man musste sich alles hart erraiden)
- Das ganze Erfolgssystem (von mir aus könnte man es komplett streichen)

was mich sonst noch stört:

- Diese ständigen **Vergleiche als Potenzprotese (DPS, HPS, beste ....)


Durch die Spieler selber ist WoW zu dem geworden, was es heute nun ist!
Und wem alles zu einfach ist, der laufe eben mal mit nem 1-2 dmg Dolch + Latzhose durch Ulduar im Hartmode.
Das wäre doch mal ne neue Herausforderung, die so lange anhält, daß man gar nicht mehr Luft holen kann zum Meckern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht erinnert sich noch wer genau an diesen Schurken, der nen PvP Krieger (Rang 14?) platt machte ... nur mit nem Dolch.
Da kann man sehen, daß das Equip eh nicht so wichtig ist, um das hier nur aus Neid gestritten wird.


WoW ist das, was Ihr alle zusammen draus macht!

Ansonsten spielt es - oder lasst es eben bleiben!


greetz


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Vielleicht erinnert sich noch wer genau an diesen Schurken, der nen PvP Krieger (Rang 14?) platt machte ... nur mit nem Dolch.



aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

beweise? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Juni 2009)

Ich such das Video nochmal raus.

Natsumee

Und gerade Dich würde ich auch mal bitten, Deinen Unmut zu WoW nicht überall in den Topics so unterschwellig zu verbreiten -
auch nicht da, wo nur mal ne Frage gestllt wird! Thx


----------



## Sapper13 (23. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Frage spricht für dich. Du passt absolut zur Zielgruppe für den Thread. Jeder andere hätte es kommentarlos stehen lassen, aber Du musst wieder nachfragen. Zeigt mir das Du es geglaubt hast und das Du damit direkt verbindest das jemand besser sein könnte als du weißt. Mit anderen Worten, alles was nicht in deinen begrenzten WoW Horizont passt, bedarf eines Beweises.

omg ololoo roflcopter ololol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> ....



sry aber nen schurke der mit nur 1 waffe nen pvp krieger umhaut? wtf?

ach ja da er ja schon rang 14 benutzt hat müsste es von classic wow sein


@ Grushdark, meinen unmut zu wow nicht unterschwellig zu verbreiten? könntest das irgendwie anders schreiben?^^ verstehe grad nicht was du mir damit sagen willst -.-"


----------



## Sapper13 (23. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich such das Video nochmal raus.
> 
> Natsumee
> 
> ...




Lass es doch? Du musst doch hier nichts beweisen! Jeder der will, braucht doch nur zu ner Topgilde seines Servers und sich da mal von einem PVPler abledern lassen. 

Aber ich würde hier doch keinem was beweisen, das ist doch nur Wasser auf die Mühlen. Wie Du schon richtig geschrieben hast. Jeder macht aus WoW das was er für richtig hällt und wenn er keine Lust mehr hat, dann soll er aufhören.

Aber beim Erfolgssystem geb ich Dir kein Recht, das macht mir echt viel Spaß und gibt darüber hinaus den ganzen Meckerern hier mal eine Antwort auf:: WÄÄÄÄHHHH ich hab Naxx und Ulduar clear wäääh was soll ich machen? Lt. Statistiken soll mir jetzt blos keiner Kommen das er schon alle Ulduar Erfolge hat. Das wäre dann verglichen an der Gesamtspielerzahl etwas im Promile bereich als nicht erwähnenswert und extrem RL bedürftig.


----------



## Sapper13 (23. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sry aber nen schurke der mit nur 1 waffe nen pvp krieger umhaut? wtf?
> 
> ach ja da er ja schon rang 14 benutzt hat müsste es von classic wow sein
> 
> ...




Vielleicht wollen wir dich davon überzeugen das Du dich hier eigentlich freuen solltest, weil RL teilweise schon scheiße genug ist. Und wenn Du nen guter Spieler bist, und alles schon gesehen hast, dann versuchs doch mal mit nen bischen positiver Ansicht der Dinge.

Ganz flacher Spruch aber teilweise wahr. Es gibt nichts negatives wo nicht auch etwas positives dabei ist. Oder: Mein Glas ist immer halb voll, warum ist deins immmer halb leer?

Nichts für ungut, aber die Rang 14er damals, das waren leute die haben 24/7 gezockt (teilweise) es war absolut. Da gings nur um zeit und durchhalten und teilweise auch nicht um skill. Ergebnis war, die haben eben nur vom Zeitlichen Einsatz und weniger von ihrem Skill profitiert, konnteste solo (nicht in ihrer Stammgruppe) dennoch gut abfarmen.


----------



## candyman3700 (23. Juni 2009)

hab meinen account schon gekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollen wir dich davon überzeugen das Du dich hier eigentlich freuen solltest,....




wie schon hier erwähnt interessiert mich die änderung der marken eignetlich kaum was^^
ich bin nur der meinung das man nun bald alle inzen ohne ne gilde gehen kann ist mir auch egal^^

was mich an dem patch stört ist *NUR* die änderung am Warsong.

naja wenn man damals rang 14 war hatte man das ganze s14 equip und ich glaube halt nicht das da nen normalo schurke so ienen umhauen konnte da der unterschied zu hoch war. Sollte der kampf aber heute stattfinden ist es nix interessantes^^


----------



## Temsus (23. Juni 2009)

Beltane26 schrieb:


> Find ich gut, dass die meisten Nörgler komplett aufhören wollen, wenn der Patch so live geht. ich glaubs euch zwar nicht, aber es wäre erholsamer.
> Selbst wenns in jeder HC Ini Embleme der Eroberung gibt, haben die ersten ihr erstes T8 Teil, wenn die, die wirklich progress Raiden ihre ersten neuen Teile haben, also wo liegt das Problem? Sie bleiben doch ein Itemlevel unter euch?
> 
> Das man sich seit LK Release nicht mehr unbedingt durch Equip, sondern durch Titel und Erfolge unterscheidet, habt ihr anscheinend immer noch nicht gecheckt oder?
> Oder anders gesagt: Wenn sich nach dem Patch 2 mit ähnlichem Equip gegenüberstehn, der eine xy Jenkins heißt und auf seinen Roten Wyrmruhdrachen aufsteigt, und der andere Nachtherr XY heißt und auf seinen verseuchten Protodrachen aufsteigt, stellt sich wohl nicht mehr die Frage, wer mehr Zeit und Arbeit investiert, und somit auch angemessene Belohnung bekommt, an die der andere, egal wie viele marken er farmt nicht rankommen wird...



Nur weil man was nicht gut findet ist man gleich ein Nörgler o0  ?   Oh Titel und Erfolge sind jetzt für alle das non plus ultra toll das du uns darau aufmerksam machst. Bei dem Beispiel was du nennt sag ich nur magst du Sims? 

Hat es nicht schon gereicht das es in Archa und Obsi genügend free loot gibt. Nein jetzt farmen wir halt wieder Instanzen hab. Das einzig gute ist, gutes Equip macht noch lange keinen guten Spieler.  Deswegen hoffe ich einfach das mit dem nächsten größern Inhaltspatch wieder ein Raid kommt wo man den loot nicht wieder nach geschmissen bekommt durch irgendwelche Instanzen-Marken gefarme.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Juni 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Jeder macht aus WoW das was er für richtig hällt und wenn er keine Lust mehr hat, dann soll er aufhören.



Ach, wenn wir uns nur alle darauf einigen könnten!


----------



## Technocrat (23. Juni 2009)

Temsus schrieb:


> Deswegen hoffe ich einfach das mit dem nächsten größern Inhaltspatch wieder ein Raid kommt wo man den loot nicht wieder nach geschmissen bekommt durch irgendwelche Instanzen-Marken gefarme.



Wie oft in wie vielen Threads muß euch Leuten gesagt werden, das Blizzard genau das nicht mehr macht? Blizzard will keine kleinen Gruppen von selbstherrlichen Dauerzockern, sondern riesige Mengen von zufriedenen Kunden, und das solltest Du inzwischen wissen. Und Kunden mit nichtzugänglichem Content zu frustrieren, das hat Blizzard laut eigener Aussage endgültig aufgegeben.


----------



## Zomgolololadin (23. Juni 2009)

@ Natsumee,  jo war aus classic mit dem Schurken.
War damals aber einfach zu lange OP also was wir da alles so for fun ausgetestet haben war nicht normal.

Die nackter Schurke vs r14 Krieger oder R14 was auch immer nummer war ja schon lustig aber im Druiden T0 Set als Schurke 4 andere Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion fertig zu machen, naja hässlich.
Ein guter Schurke konnte dich halt einfach permanent im Stun halten, konntest nichts dagegen machen und mit crusader selfheal als dual auf dolchen warst einfach fast unschlagbar.

Das Problem war damals allerdings, dass WoW noch so voller bugs und co war, dass diese und andere Sachen höhere Relevanz hatten als Balance im PvP...
nun ist das ja zum Glück alles vorbei und ein Schurke schafft grad ma hmm etwa 10 sek stun... ist doch im Vergleich zu permanent sehr wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Zomgo



Edit -> THIS !!!!!!! : "Wie oft in wie vielen Threads muß euch Leuten gesagt werden, das Blizzard genau das nicht mehr macht? Blizzard will keine kleinen Gruppen von selbstherrlichen Dauerzockern, sondern riesige Mengen von zufriedenen Kunden, und das solltest Du inzwischen wissen. Und Kunden mit nichtzugänglichem Content zu frustrieren, das hat Blizzard laut eigener Aussage endgültig aufgegeben."

Genau das ist es ihr habts nur nicht mitbekommen oder nicht sehen wollen.
Früher Stunden für einen Raid farmen -> heute? 30 min maximal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

Zomgolololadin schrieb:


> ... Schurke schafft grad ma hmm etwa 10 sek stun... ist doch im Vergleich zu permanent sehr wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




leider sind die 10 sek schon recht lange und reichen meistens auch schon ^^


----------



## Rainaar (23. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum weint hier niemand um das Warsong?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weils nix zu weinen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zomgolololadin (23. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> leider sind die 10 sek schon recht lange und reichen meistens auch schon ^^



Schutz Krieger rerollen? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

Zomgolololadin schrieb:


> Schutz Krieger rerollen? ^^



hab ich schon einen^^
nur mach ich mit dem kein pvp^^ (in deff)


@ rainaar 

tötet diesen Ketzer!
^^


----------



## Temsus (23. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wie oft in wie vielen Threads muß euch Leuten gesagt werden, das Blizzard genau das nicht mehr macht? Blizzard will keine kleinen Gruppen von selbstherrlichen Dauerzockern, sondern riesige Mengen von zufriedenen Kunden, und das solltest Du inzwischen wissen. Und Kunden mit nichtzugänglichem Content zu frustrieren, das hat Blizzard laut eigener Aussage endgültig aufgegeben.



Da ich wie viele Menschen normale Arbeitszeiten habe bin ich sicher kein selbstherrlicher Dauerzocker sondern nur jemand der wenn er es schafft 1-2 mal in der Woche Raiden geht.  Und wenn ich dann dafür mit einem Iteam was droppt belohnt werde freu ich mich weils mir Spass macht.  

Ich würde nie z.B in einen Sportverein gehen um  nur einwenig Sport zu treiben sondern auch um Erfolg zu haben. Damit meine ich nicht das ich jedes Spiel gewinnen muss um glücklich zu sein. Sondern alles gegeben  zu haben.

Es wurde doch alles schon einfacher und wo sind die Leute die nun zufrieden sind und vorher alles zu flamen das alles zu schwer ist ? Blizzard  hat schon viel gesagt und ändert sein Konzept eh von Addon zu Addon.


----------



## Rainaar (23. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @ rainaar
> 
> tötet diesen Ketzer!
> ^^




Wollt Dich nur ärgern^^. Mich stören die Änderungen an den BG´s auch vor allem das 1k Winter eins wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Obwooohl - bei manchen Partien Warsong hätte ich mir schon mal eine Begrenzung gewünscht - aber gaaanz selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das ist jetzt ja sowas von OFF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> leider sind die 10 sek schon recht lange und reichen meistens auch schon ^^



Aber nur, wenn Deine Resi unter 600 ist...


----------



## FoolsTome (23. Juni 2009)

> Ich möchte mal das Gesicht des TE sehen, wenn die ganzen Leute die jetzt nach WOW gekommen sind GERADE WEIL!!! WoW mehr und mehr für Casuals geworden ist. Tja dann wird aber auch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.



Beende deine saetze, sonst mach ich oefter ein dummes gesicht, wenn ich solche beitraege lesen muss...


> sry aber nen schurke der mit nur 1 waffe nen pvp krieger umhaut? wtf?
> 
> ach ja da er ja schon rang 14 benutzt hat müsste es von classic wow sein


Ums genau zu nehmen, war das ein nachter Schurke mit einem 0.9 dps Dagger. Stunlock + Evicerate (Basedmg unabhaengig von der waffe) + Blind + Stunlock + Evicerate + Vanish + Stunlock + Evi = Krieger tot.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn Deine Resi unter 600 ist...



joa aber ich laufe halt nicht immer mit pvp zeugs rum^^

@ der der mich ägert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mhm nääää off topc ist es nicht das es ja eigentlich um den patch geht^^


----------



## Sabrina1 (23. Juni 2009)

Hmm,Blizzard hätte doch die Berufe fördern sollen um sich Items bauen zu können.Aber wenn man da auch schon in den 25er
rein muss um sich die Zutaten dafür zu besorgen sieht es schlecht aus als casual.
Natürlich sollte das Raiden auch nicht zu leicht gemacht werden aber zu schwer wohl auch nicht.
In BC war es ja so das viele Bosse ohne vernünftigen Setup nicht machbar waren,es Saßen sogar die Leute auf der Ersatzbank die 
in classic Zeiten noch geglänzt hatten.Jetzt hat man das ganze flexibler gemacht.
Vielleicht sollte man wieder gewisse langwierige Zugangs quest einführen um an die Raids teilnehmen zu können,aber auch das oben
stehende mit den Berufen mal in betracht ziehen.

MFG Brina


----------



## Quintusrex (23. Juni 2009)

Ironie_on
Zugangsquests? Schon wieder was tun müssen um an die "Äpixx" zu kommen?

mimimimi, dafür habe ich gar keine Zeit.

Besser wären doch Raids ohne Trash und einem Boss, der in 5 Minuten liegt und dann noch 10 lila Teile droppt.

Ironie_off


Wenn das der Wunsch der meisten Spieler sein sollt, dann wird es wirlich Zeit, dass ich mir auch ein anderes Spiel suche.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juni 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Ironie_on
> Zugangsquests? Schon wieder was tun müssen um an die "Äpixx" zu kommen?
> 
> mimimimi, dafür habe ich gar keine Zeit.
> ...



Ironie_on

Zugangsquests? Schon wieder wochenlange Questreihen, bei den man sich ständig aufwendig Gruppen suchen muss weil man es alleine nicht weiterkommt, um später niemand für die Innie/den Raid zu finden, weil kaum jemand das gemacht hat?

mimmimi wer was erreichen will muss halt Arbeit reinstecken

Besser wären doch Raids mit schwerem Trash und knüppelharten Bossen, für die man sich monatelang 24/7 das Equipp farmen muss, um dann beim Boss zu 25st eine Bewegungschoreographie zu absolvieren, die "Schwanensee" alle Ehre machen würde. Sollte nur einer einen einzigen falschen Schritt machen wäre es selbstverständlich ein Wipe.

Ironie_off

Guck ma ich kann auch ironisch sein


----------



## Camô (23. Juni 2009)

Da muss ich dir widersprechen, Ohri. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde die Abschaffung der Zugangsquests ist der größte Mißgriff von Blizzard seit Jahren. Es geht ja gar nicht darum, dass man sie extrem nervig gestaltet. Überleg doch einfach, wies noch in BC war:
Man musste zahlreiche heroische Instanzen besuchen, um Zugang zu einem Raid zu erhalten. Welche Vorteile hat das für mich? Ganz einfach, anhand dieser Tatsache weiß ich, dass mein Gruppengefährte damals bockschwere Instanzen wie die Zerschmetterten Hallen und Arkatraz gemeistert hatte. Entsprechend gutes Equipment konnte er sich auch erfarmen - ergo: Der Typ hat vermutlich was drauf.
Durch das Abschaffen dieser Questreihen hatte man Pre-Woltk doch folgendes Bild vor Karazhan: Irgendwelche grün- und blauequippten Spieler, die dank der Gunst mancher Raidleiter, sich davor einen Platz in der Gruppe erbettelt haben. Natürlich war Kara ab diesem Zeitpunkt bereits reines Markengefarme ohne Anspruch. Und dennoch war es mir persönlich ein Dorn im Auge.

Dieses Prinzip sollte dir doch eigentlich gefallen. Du sagst ja selbst, ich gehe gerne in heroische Instanzen und vermutlich war das Pre-Woltk nicht anders. Dieses Konzept der Zugangsquests trennte die Spreu vom Weizen ... und ich meine nicht Casuals von Pros. Sondern von Spielern, denen man einen etwas zeitintensiveren Raid zumuten kann, als von denen, die frisch 70 und questequippt meinen zu müssen, ihr erlangtes Level sei ein Anspruch auf einen Raidplatz.

Ich finde es sehr bedauerlich, dass dieses System komplett abgeschafft wurde. Besonders in BC war es mit Abstand die beste Möglichkeit, einen Spieler zu kategorisieren. Jetzt ist es immer ein Spiel mit dem Feuer, wen man random mitnimmt.


----------



## Quintusrex (23. Juni 2009)

öhm Ohri

Ich denke wir beiden könnten uns darauf einigen, dass jeder im Spiel seinen Spass finden sollte, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Spoiler



psst, wieder wochenlang hinter dem ollen Windsor herlaufen bis den jeder aus der Gilde den mal aus dem Schwarzfels geholt hat, hab ich auch keine Lust mehr, aber witzig fand ich die Zeit schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Aber ist man wirklich schon ein Progamer oder Egoist, wenn man möchte, dass man bestimmte Dinge nur erreichen kann, wenn man etwas mehr als die breite Masse macht?


----------



## Technocrat (23. Juni 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Aber ist man wirklich schon ein Progamer oder Egoist, wenn man möchte, dass man bestimmte Dinge nur erreichen kann, wenn man etwas mehr als die breite Masse macht?



Nö, aber entweder zwanghafter Individualist oder aber eiltär  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (23. Juni 2009)

Tja, ich has ja schonmal geschrieben, aber wiederhole mich gerne:

Warum nicht einfach so machen, daß jeder items mit gleichen Stats bekommen kann, aber nur die schweren Endbosse der Raids items mit anderem Skin fallen lassen (ähnlich dem Kristallschwert aus GuildWars damals).

Damit hat spielerisch keiner einen Nachteil und auch jeder Wenigspieler hat die gleichen Vorraussetzungen die höchsten Schlachtzüge von innen zu sehen.
Die Raider haben zumindest noch etwas besonderes als Ansporn, nebem den Spielspaß der selbstverständlich ist. Ansonsten würden wir wohl kaum spielen.

Aber ich könnte wette, es gibt auch da wieder Leute die das den Raidern missgönnen würden...

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Quintusrex (23. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nö, aber entweder zwanghafter Individualist oder aber eiltär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Aha, dann bin ich das wohl im RL auch, nur weil ich nebenbei auf der Abendschule meinen Meister und deswegen mehr Kohle verdiene wie ein Geselle. Und ich kann nebenbei während der Arbeit in Foren schauen, er nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (23. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nö, aber entweder zwanghafter Individualist oder aber eiltär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja das zwanghaft is hier n bissl übertireben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (23. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Tja, ich has ja schonmal geschrieben, aber wiederhole mich gerne:
> 
> Warum nicht einfach so machen, daß jeder items mit gleichen Stats bekommen kann, aber nur die schweren Endbosse der Raids items mit anderem Skin fallen lassen (ähnlich dem Kristallschwert aus GuildWars damals).
> 
> ...


An sich keine schlechte Idee, es scheitert allerdings daran, dass es eine reine Kopie von eben GuildWars ist. Auch wenn Blizzard das ein oder andere Mal "klaut", der beste Weg wäre es nicht.
Es gibt doch aber ganz, wirklich ganz einfache Lösungen für dieses Problem:

a) Titel: Habe ich einen bestimmten Encounter down, erhalte ich einen Titel, der bsp. "Hand von A'Dal" entspricht. Abschaffen sollte man diese ganzen Eventtitel, denn die sind einfach nur nervig. 

b) Quests: Damit meine ich nicht Zugangsquests (die ich mir übrigens herbeisehne wie den Sommeranfang), sondern simple Killquests auf "epischem Niveau". Schließlich erhalte ich auch einen guten raren Gegenstand in Woltk, wenn ich den 20m entfernten Sumpfstrok erlege, der mir kurze Zeit später  wieder gegenübersteht - nur diesmal in gelb.
Warum also nicht den größtmöglichen Auftrag eines bekannten Warcraft-NPC's entgegennehmen? Bezwinge Yogg-Sarron und Nordend wird dir zu ewigem Dank verpflichtet sein. Als Belohnung winkt eine Waffe, die die normalen Loots übertrifft.

Ich finde diese Diskussion müsste man nicht führen, wenn Blizzard dieses offensichtliche Prinzip nicht ignorieren würde.


----------



## Greg09 (23. Juni 2009)

habe nen 8oer dk auf lothar... aber  die entwickler machen das spiel anscheinend so das es JEDER spielen KANN. deswegen wechsel ich auch zu Rom...        hoffentlich ist es bessr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg,  Gregor


----------



## Camô (23. Juni 2009)

Greg09 schrieb:


> habe nen 8oer dk auf lothar... aber  die entwickler machen das spiel anscheinend so das es JEDER spielen KANN. deswegen wechsel ich auch zu Rom...        hoffentlich ist es bessr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schade, wenn nur jeder Gehirnakrobat in WoW so knsequent wäre wie du ...


----------



## ylvie (23. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ironie_on
> 
> Zugangsquests? Schon wieder wochenlange Questreihen, bei den man sich ständig aufwendig Gruppen suchen muss weil man es alleine nicht weiterkommt, um später niemand für die Innie/den Raid zu finden, weil kaum jemand das gemacht hat?
> 
> ...



Sollte in einem MMORPG nicht vor allem der Weg das Ziel, also der Inhalt des Spieles, sein? Was bleibt mir denn übrig, wenn ich alles ganz schnell und einfach erreiche? Man hätte schon eine bessere Lösung finden können als von einem Extrem ins entgegengesetzte zu 'verfallen'.


----------



## Fredericko (23. Juni 2009)

@gregor: und nein,rom is es nich


----------



## Benrok (23. Juni 2009)

Ich kann dir komplett zustimmen.
Classic Wow hat vom Flair und der Community sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Aber dieses ewige farmen etc. hat doch sehr genervt.
In BC hat sich die Community leider etwas geändert aber das Spiel an sich fand ich super.
Ich war damals eher ein Hardcore Raider, sprich ich hatte alle Instanzen clear aber ich kenne einige Spieler die nie weiter über Kara,Gruul und Maggi gekommen sind, doch sie fanden das Addon trotzdem gut.
BC hat mir von Anfang an gefallen und es hat sich daran nichts geändert.
Als jetzt WotLK herraus kam fand ich es erst auch sehr schön.
Die Gebiete sind natürlich super.
Aber als ich lvl 80 wurde, gab es schon die ersten Random Gruppen für Naxxramas.
Natürlich sollen die ersten Raids nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein, aber Kara war um einiges härter.
Viele, ich auch, kannten Naxx zwar schon aber das waren damals 5% der damaligen Spieler also vielleicht 2% der heutigen.
Daher wirkt das Argument, dass die Instanz ja schon so bekannt war, für mich nicht.

Meine Konsequenz ist, dass ich seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr spiele und wenn es so weiter geht werde ich wohl auch nicht mehr damit anfangen.
Ich könnte verstehen, dass Blizzard es allen recht machen will aber 90% der Leute mit denen ich darüber gesprochen hab (Gildenmitglieder,Freunde,Leute in normalen Randomgruppen) finden es so nicht gut.
Wahrscheinlich wars bei mir nur Zufall.

Gruß,Benrok


----------



## Sabrina1 (23. Juni 2009)

Hmm ,wie man es macht ,macht man verkehrt.
Mit BC war es aber zu schwer,Kara war zum Anfang nicht schaffbar ohne ein gewisses Setup und hoher Tränke Verschleiß.
Und das obwohl Kara eine Kleiderkammer war,Vobereitung für weiter Raid-Inis.Ich fand es nicht gut ,man wollte aber warscheinlich 
den weiteren Raid-Fortschritt verlangsamen. Jetzt erscheint es vielen Leuten mit WotLK zu einfach.Was zählt ist nur Damage und Heilung
dabei gab es doch schon Zeiten da haben die Klassen alle Fähigkeiten einsetzen müssen um die Bosse zu besiegen.
Beispiel Ony hatte man nicht Down bekommen wenn die Buff-Leiste nicht voll war,man hat geziehlt Schwächungszauber eingesetzt.
Die Frage bleibt was soll man ändern?

MFG Sabrina


----------



## callahan123 (23. Juni 2009)

Die neue Regel der Embleme finde ich persönlich sehr gut. 

Die Vorteile:
- Instanzen werden wiederbelebt
- Neu-80er können sich freuen hier mal wieder vermehrt Gruppen finden zu können
- durch viel Gruppenspiel in Instanzen wird auch der nicht so reife Spieler ein wenig an Skill bekommen (lernresistente Spieler wird es natürlich immer geben)
- der Random-Raid-Spieler hat weniger Sorgen, dass ein Noob seine Items wegwürfelt (der holt sich die über Marken)

Stirbt Naxx aus?
Nein, weil
- der Raid weiterhin gutes Equip bietet, welches (denken wir an die T-Sets) zum Teil sogar besser ist als die Ulduar Nachfolger
- der Raid durch die Markenänderung nicht einfacher wird und für viele Spieler immer noch eine spaßige Herausforderung darstellt
- der Raid auf der anderen Seite aber auch wieder einfach genug ist, dass End-Content Raider mal wieder eine chillige Pause hier verbringen werden
- viele noobige Spieler in Ulduar merken werden, dass allein zwei T8 Teile nicht ausreichen, um in Ulduar Land zu sehen. Dann doch lieber ein Raid den man auch schafft
- Kara auch nicht nur durch Markenruns zum BC-Ende hin die meistbesuchte Raidinstanz war


Mit dieser Änderung geht Blizzard einen wie ich finde sehr guten neuen Weg: der Fokus auf Items wird geringer, Titel wie "Nachtherr" oder "der Unverwüstliche" rücken dafür an die Stelle, wo zu Classic-Zeiten noch die ersten Epics zu bestaunen waren. Es braucht noch ein wenig Zeit, aber nicht lange und Epics werden nichts besonderes mehr sein, der Itemwahn findet sein Ende und die Leistung des Spielers wird nicht mehr durch etwaiges Würfelglück oder dummes Massengefarme verfälscht zu sehen sein, sondern einzig und allein durch einen schwer zu erreichenden Erfolg.

Aktuell kommen Spieler ohne Skill durch Random-Raids vielleicht sogar schneller an ihre Items, als mit der Markenvariante über Inis. Wer kennt das nicht: es müssen 5 Randoms eingeladen werden damit der Raid überhaupt zum Laufen kommt. 3 davon haben es drauf, 2 nicht. Genau diese zwei glänzen in erster Linie mit absolutem Würfelglück. Sieht man immer wieder. 

Mit Items kann man schon lange nichts mehr "beweisen" und das ist absolut positiv für das Spiel. 

Von mir ein großer Daumen nach oben Blizzard!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen, Ohri.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar weiß ich noch wie das ist.
Ich weiß auch noch das die Zugangsquest auf allgemeinen Druck abgeschafft wurden, weil die Raids zum Teil stundenlang nach Leuten suchten, da viel potentielle Raider die Zugangsquests einfach noch nicht hatten und deshalb nicht mit konnten. Raids kamen deshalb gar nicht erst zu standen.

Und deinem Schluss, "der hat die schweren Innies gemeistert, der hat was drauf" ist genau der Trugschluss.
Das ist nur eine Mögliche Interpretation.

Andere wären:
- der hat sich nen guten Account gekauft
- der hat ne gute Gilde bzw. gute Freunde die ihn da durchgeprügelt haben.
- der hatte genug Zeit und hat vielleicht 795 Anläufe gebraucht bis er es mal mit viel Glück gepackt hat. 
- ein gute Kumpel hat ihm den Char durch die schwierigen Innis gespielt.

Ich denke ich habe langsam (aber sicher) kapiert, wo das Problem liegt.
Die guten Spieler wollen gerne mit anderen guten Spielern spielen. 
Zu dem Zweck muss man ja aber Kriterien haben woran man einen anderen guten Spieler erkenne kann.
Bisher war das bestimmtes Equipp, aber das verwässert so langsam.
In sofern greife ich gerne nochmal deinen guten Vorschlag mit den besondern Erfolgen bzw. Titeln auf, die man nur für ungenerfte Innis oder sowas bekommen kann auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (23. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Die neue Regel der Embleme finde ich persönlich sehr gut.
> 
> Die Vorteile:
> - Instanzen werden wiederbelebt
> - Neu-80er können sich freuen hier mal wieder vermehrt Gruppen finden zu können



Ok, nur das hier mal. Das glaubst du doch nicht ehrlich? Wenn jetzt schon teilweise für ne normale Hero Instanz 2.5k DPS gefordert werden, was glaubst du wie das aussieht wenn erstmal jeder mit iLVL226 Teilen rumrennt? (oder 213 oder 219 whatever).

Dann werden keine 2.5k DPS mehr gefordert, sondern 4k! Und damit haben es Neueinsteiger noch wesentlich schwerer als bisher. 

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Technocrat (23. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Mit dieser Änderung geht Blizzard einen wie ich finde sehr guten neuen Weg: der Fokus auf Items wird geringer, Titel wie "Nachtherr" oder "der Unverwüstliche" rücken dafür an die Stelle, wo zu Classic-Zeiten noch die ersten Epics zu bestaunen waren. Es braucht noch ein wenig Zeit, aber nicht lange und Epics werden nichts besonderes mehr sein, der Itemwahn findet sein Ende und die Leistung des Spielers wird nicht mehr durch etwaiges Würfelglück oder dummes Massengefarme verfälscht zu sehen sein, sondern einzig und allein durch einen schwer zu erreichenden Erfolg.



Interessante, originelle Analyse. Könnte gut sein, das Du damit richtig liegst.



> Mit Items kann man schon lange nichts mehr "beweisen" und das ist absolut positiv für das Spiel.



Yep!



> Von mir ein großer Daumen nach oben Blizzard!!



Von mir auch!


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ok, nur das hier mal. Das glaubst du doch nicht ehrlich? Wenn jetzt schon teilweise für ne normale Hero Instanz 2.5k DPS gefordert werden, was glaubst du wie das aussieht wenn erstmal jeder mit iLVL226 Teilen rumrennt? (oder 213 oder 219 whatever).
> 
> Dann werden keine 2.5k DPS mehr gefordert, sondern 4k! Und damit haben es Neueinsteiger noch wesentlich schwerer als bisher.
> 
> ...



Oder aber, die Gruppen die merken das sie die Innie eigentlich auch prima zu viert hinbekommen, beweisen ihr Imbaness, in dem sie einen staunenden grünen mitdurchballern. (Sozusagen als bewunderndes Publikum) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Oder aber, die Gruppen die merken das sie die Innie eigentlich auch prima zu viert hinbekommen, beweisen ihr Imbaness, in dem sie einen staunenden grünen mitdurchballern. (Sozusagen als bewunderndes Publikum)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Durchaus, sowas machen wir schon im kleineren Maßstab: Heiler, Tank und das 1 Gildenmitglied, das gerade 80 geworden ist durch die non-heros ziehen. Danach ist er equipt und hat auch schonmal gesehen, was die Bosse so tun.


----------



## callahan123 (23. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ok, nur das hier mal. Das glaubst du doch nicht ehrlich? Wenn jetzt schon teilweise für ne normale Hero Instanz 2.5k DPS gefordert werden, was glaubst du wie das aussieht wenn erstmal jeder mit iLVL226 Teilen rumrennt? (oder 213 oder 219 whatever).
> 
> Dann werden keine 2.5k DPS mehr gefordert, sondern 4k! Und damit haben es Neueinsteiger noch wesentlich schwerer als bisher.
> 
> ...



Wird es sicherlich auch geben, gebe ich dir recht. W
ichtig ist aber, dass überhaupt vermehrt Leute gehen. Da werden immer wieder Plätze frei sein und nicht jeder ist so egoistisch nicht auch mal nen Neuen mitzunehmen. Zumal man mit Top-Equip leicht ein zwei Spieler kompensieren kann. 
Im Moment bringt eine Hero dem 226er Spieler NICHTS, bald schon.
(ausser den Spaß, welcher immer noch existieren kann)


----------



## Camô (23. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Klar weiß ich noch wie das ist.
> Ich weiß auch noch das die Zugangsquest auf allgemeinen Druck abgeschafft wurden, weil die Raids zum Teil stundenlang nach Leuten suchten, da viel potentielle Raider die Zugangsquests einfach noch nicht hatten und deshalb nicht mit konnten. Raids kamen deshalb gar nicht erst zu standen.
> 
> Und deinem Schluss, "der hat die schweren Innies gemeistert, der hat was drauf" ist genau der Trugschluss.
> ...


Wenn man es nicht zustande bekommt, 4-5 Instanzen auf heroischem Level zu meistern, sei es wegen fehlendem Skill (eher unwahrscheinlich) oder aus Bequemlichkeit (sehr wahrscheinlich), hatte damals keine Möglichkeit, an einem Raid teilzunehmen. Warum also sollten sich die anderen 9 bzw. 24 Spieler auf einen Spieler verlassen müssen, der keinerlei Referenzen mit sich bringt? Versteh mich nicht falsch. Mit Referenzen meine ich weniger spieltechnisches Verständnis (Klassenbeherrschung, Movement, Auffassungsgabe), sondern viel eher soziale Kompetenz. Verlässt der Spieler die Gruppe beim ersten misslungenen Pull? Ninjat er jedes epische Teil weg? Hat er überhaupt die Motivation, 4 Stunden lang den zweiten Boss in SSC zu versuchen?
Ich denke die Questreihen waren in ihren Anforderungen nicht zu hoch angesetzt. Es waren eben nicht mehr diese stundenlangen Solofarmereien wie noch zu Classic-WoW. Diese hätte ich damals vermutlich auch boykottiert.
Die Zugangsquests deckten einige raidrelevante Spielkenntnisse ab. Bestritt man als Tank die Zerschmetterten Hallen erfolgreich (ohne ein Paladin gewesen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), konnte man ihn bedenkenlos mitnehmen. Natürlich gab es nie eine Garantie dafür, aber man konnte sich daran orientieren.

Ich bin übrigens keiner von diesen "guten" Spielern, die auf Gildennamen und Reputationen Wert legten. Ich verlangte aber ein gewisses Maß an "Erfolgen", besonders in puncto Equip. Denn das war nunmal Voraussetzung damals für ein erfolgreiches Zusammenspiel.

Ich erinnere mich daran, dass meine Gilde und ich einen weiteren DD'ler für Zul'Aman brauchten. Mitgenommen hatten wir einen PvP-equippten Schurken, der ziemlich oft "verfehlte". Der Schaden bis zum Enrage bei Akil'Zon (oder wie der hieß) langte nicht, er musste gehen, denn es lag eindeutig an ihm. So konsequent musste man dann sein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Warum also sollten sich die anderen 9 bzw. 24 Spieler auf einen Spieler verlassen müssen, der keinerlei Referenzen mit sich bringt? Versteh mich nicht falsch. Mit Referenzen meine ich weniger spieltechnisches Verständnis (Klassenbeherrschung, Movement, Auffassungsgabe), sondern viel eher soziale Kompetenz. Verlässt der Spieler die Gruppe beim ersten misslungenen Pull? Ninjat er jedes epische Teil weg? Hat er überhaupt die Motivation, 4 Stunden lang den zweiten Boss in SSC zu versuchen?



Ich kann mich nur wiederholen.
Ich weiß noch wie im Channel damals fast schon hysterisch nach Mitraidern gesucht wurde und immer nur die Antwort kam, sorry hab den Quest noch nicht.
So wars halt und das hat zur Abschaffung geführt.

Und dass das Innehaben eine Zugangsquest irgendeine wie auch immer geartete Aussage über die soziale Kompetenz desjenigen zulässt, bestreite ich auf das Energischste. (Gründe siehe letzter Post)
Zudem würde das ja im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, dass Speiler ohne Zugansquest nicht oder nur eingeschränkt über soziale Kompetenz verfügen.
Und das willst du nicht behaupten oder ?


----------



## Camô (23. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen.
> Ich weiß noch wie im Channel damals fast schon hysterisch nach Mitraidern gesucht wurde und immer nur die Antwort kam, sorry hab den Quest noch nicht.
> So wars halt und das hat zur Abschaffung geführt.
> 
> ...


Der damalige Content war aber groß genug, um Intensiv-Raider und Casual-Raidern (ich) zu gefallen. Ich blieb neben Spielern manchmal stehen und bestaunte (nicht beneidete) Equip aus SWP. Ich selbst war damals zu Genüge im T5-Content beschäftigt und vollends zufrieden. Ich fühlte mich nicht benachteiligt.

Vielleicht habe ich mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt: Natürlich spreche ich keinem Spieler ohne Zugangsquest die soziale Kompetenz ab. Wer allerdings darauf bestand, am Endcontent teilnehmen zu wollen (dazu zähle ich T4+ - also Kara, Gruul, Maggi, SSC, FDS), dem sollte es nicht unmöglich sein, sich entsprechend "auszurüsten".
Und bis zum bitteren Ende von BC wurden auch die heroischen Instanzen abgefarmt. Gruppen fand man viele. Wer den Anschluss suchte, fand ihn auch. 1-2 Instanzgänge in der Woche sollten doch wohl nicht zu viel sein, oder?
Es waren aber eben diese schecht equippten Spieler, die mir negativ in Erinnerung geblieben sind. Negativ auch in Bezug auf soziales Verhalten. Ich fand es unverschämt, als folgende "Gruppensuche" Mode wurde:
"Frischer 70er sucht Anschluss an guten Kararaid zwecks Markenfarmen." Gehts noch?


----------



## PTY (23. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> [..]
> Natuerlich erreicht man farmstatus nicht an einem Abend. Dennoch wuerde ich mir den schwierigkeitsgrad etwas hoeher wuenschen. Wie lange ist Ulduar jetzt raus? 1 1/2 Monate? 2? WIr haben es so gut wie clear, 2 bosse stehen noch. Wenn ich an die alten BWL zeiten denke, da hatten wir nach 2 monaten vielleicht 4 bosse down. von 8 oder 9... Damals ging alles langsamer. Und jeden tag hat man eine kleine verbesserung gesehen. Wenn heute ein boss am 2. oder 3. raidabend nicht faellt, geraet der raid gleich ins wanken und es wird sich gefragt, ob das team so weiterspielen kann.
> 
> Und komm mir bitte nicht mit Hardmodes. Hardmodes ist wie aufgewaermte Burger. Ist der gleiche Frass, schmeckt schlechter und ist eine groessere herausforderung ihn zu schlucken...


Wenn man sich einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad wünscht, kann man die Hardmodes machen. Wenn man es einfacher haben will, läßt man sie weg. Jede Gilde/Gruppe entscheidet hier, welchen Herausforderungen sie sich stellen will. Man hat also die freie Auswahl: einfach oder schwer. Und ich finde nicht, das der normale Modus "zu einfach" ist und keinen "Skill" erfordert. Auch dann nicht, wenn man nach 1 1/2 Monaten schon 11 von 13 Bossen im normalen Modus gelegt hat. Passt doch wunderbar: wenn man dann alles gelegt hat, steht schon die nächste Instanz vor der Tür.

Vor allem sollte man auch mit einbeziehen, wie oft man in der Woche da rein geht. Eine Gilde, die 3-4x die Woche rein geht, braucht vielleicht nur 1 1/2 Monate. Aber eine Gilde, die nur 1-2x die Woche da rein geht braucht halt 3-6 Monate. Ist das zu einfach? Jeder so, wie es ihm beliebt. Und nur weil man die Hardmodes nicht mag, kann man diese nicht einfach als nicht existierenden Content betrachten. Unter "zu einfach" verstehe ich: rein gehen, null Plan haben, alles im First-Try legen. Das wäre einfach und das wäre auch ein Grund zu meckern. Aber wenn man Ulduar noch nicht mal im normalen Modus clear hat (haben wir übrigens bei uns in der Gilde auch noch nicht), warum schreit man dann, es sei zu einfach, obwohl schon die nächste schwierigerere Raid-Instanz mit Patch 3.2 auf dem Programm steht?

Ich finde ja, das diese Diskussion sowieso kein Ende nehmen wird. Jeder sieht den Schwierigkeitsgrad anders. Aber eins verstehe ich einfach nicht: warum belügen sich hier die Leute selbst? Sie schreien "zu einfach" und haben nicht mal alles gemacht bzw. ignorieren vollständig die Hardmodes. Wenn es denen doch zu einfach ist, macht doch einfach die Hardmodes. Aber wenn man da keinen Bock drauf hat, weil es angeblich nur alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen ist, frage ich mich allen ernstes, ob es nicht nur eine Ausrede ist und denen nicht doch zu schwer ist, die Hardmodes anzugehen.

Und jetzt mal logisch gedacht: gäbe es nur Hardmode, würden alle schreien "zu schwer". Gäbe es nur den Normalmode, schreien alle "zu einfach". Aber Blizzard hat das erkannt und bietet euch beide Möglichkeiten. Wenn man diese nicht nutzt, braucht man sich auch nicht zu beschweren.

In einem Punkt muss ich aber auch voll zustimmen: die Mentalität der Spieler hat sich stark verändert. Wird ein Boss nicht in kurzer Zeit gelegt, fällt die Moral und die Spieler verlieren schnell die Lust. Meiner Meinung nach zu schnell. Wir sind z.B. bei uns in der Gilde zu vielen Bossen in Ulduar gegangen, ohne einen Guide zu lesen. Einfach, um mal selbst herauszufinden, was der Boss kann. Und das hat mir persönlich trotz zahlreicher Wipes erheblich mehr Spaß gemacht, als alles nach Schema F durchzu"arbeiten".


----------



## Technocrat (23. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, das diese Diskussion sowieso kein Ende nehmen wird. Jeder sieht den Schwierigkeitsgrad anders. Aber eins verstehe ich einfach nicht: warum belügen sich hier die Leute selbst? Sie schreien "zu einfach" und haben nicht mal alles gemacht bzw. ignorieren vollständig die Hardmodes. Wenn es denen doch zu einfach ist, macht doch einfach die Hardmodes. Aber wenn man da keinen Bock drauf hat, weil es angeblich nur alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen ist, frage ich mich allen ernstes, ob es nicht nur eine Ausrede ist und denen nicht doch zu schwer ist, die Hardmodes anzugehen.



Manchmal beschleicht mich der Verdacht, das diese Leute überhaupt keine WoW Spieler sind, sondern von Konkurrenzfirmen bezahlt werden, um WoW in Foren schlechtzumachen. Andererseits bin ich für meine Paranoia berüchtigt...


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> Sie schreien "zu einfach" und haben nicht mal alles gemacht bzw. ignorieren vollständig die Hardmodes. Wenn es denen doch zu einfach ist, macht doch einfach die Hardmodes. Aber wenn man da keinen Bock drauf hat, weil es angeblich nur alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen ist, frage ich mich allen ernstes, ob es nicht nur eine Ausrede ist und denen nicht doch zu schwer ist, die Hardmodes anzugehen.



Sign ! Das is genau das, warum es überhaupt diese Diskussionen und das ganze Mimimi gibt ...

Mehr oder minder offtopic: Ich find den Titel so nice treffend:
*Patch 3.2 - Abstieg in den Wahnsinn*
Einfach nur Bäm!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magazad (23. Juni 2009)

Vote 4 close irgendwo muss nun mal schluss sein


----------



## Technocrat (23. Juni 2009)

Magazad schrieb:


> Vote 4 close irgendwo muss nun mal schluss sein



Soso. Hier ein Tip für Dich: lies doch einfach nicht weiter mit!


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Es waren aber eben diese schecht equippten Spieler, die mir negativ in Erinnerung geblieben sind. Negativ auch in Bezug auf soziales Verhalten. Ich fand es unverschämt, als folgende "Gruppensuche" Mode wurde:
> "Frischer 70er sucht Anschluss an guten Kararaid zwecks Markenfarmen." Gehts noch?



Nun so ein Verhalten finde ich nicht frech sondern ehrlich.
Er sagt klar an was er möchte.
Damit hat der Rest der Welt die Chance gut informiert ja, nein oder verpiss dich zu sagen.
Und Wünsche zu äußern ist grundsätzlich in Ordnung. (Machen viel zu viele nicht weil sie sich nicht trauen)

Unsoziales verhalten wäre kein Wunsch sondern eine Forderung zu äußern. 

- "Los ihr Boons zieht mich durch Kara habt doch sonst he nix zu tun"

oder zu lügen

- skilled DD mit guten Werten such Anschluss an Karagruppe (obwohl nix davon stimmt) 

Meine persönliche Vermutung geht ja dahin, dass Rückschlüsse auf zumindest gewisse soziale Kompetenzen (Zuverlässigkeit, Pünktlichkeit, Gruppendenken (equipp nach Gruppenvorteil vergeben)) ohnehin erst in guten Raidgilden möglich sind. Bis dahin teilen sich die Bösen und die Guten (um mal schwarz/weiß zu malen) 50/50 auf, unabhängig von Erfolgen oder Equipp.


----------



## Casiopi (24. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch wie im Channel damals fast schon hysterisch nach Mitraidern gesucht wurde und immer nur die Antwort kam, sorry hab den Quest noch nicht.
> So wars halt und das hat zur Abschaffung geführt.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Jemand der noch keine Zugangsquest für einen Raid hatte war meistens kurze zeit zuvor frisch 70 geworden und somit eh noch nicht Raidready. Das ist ja auch der Sinn einer Zugangsquest, Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. Dabei defeniere ich Spreu nicht als "sclecht", sondern als "noch nicht so weit". Zwischen frisch 70 und Raids gabs genug Content für alle da(Ininis, Hero Mods, Crafting, Daylis, Zugangsquest).



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun so ein Verhalten finde ich nicht frech sondern ehrlich.
> Er sagt klar an was er möchte.
> Damit hat der Rest der Welt die Chance gut informiert ja, nein oder verpiss dich zu sagen.
> Und Wünsche zu äußern ist grundsätzlich in Ordnung. (Machen viel zu viele nicht weil sie sich nicht trauen)



Und hier sieht man deine einseitige Argumentation. Jemand der gerade 70 geworden ist und sofort mit seinem crap Equip Raiden will ist ehrlich(gut), aber jemand der bereits über gutes Equip und viel Erfahrung verfügt ist unehrlich(schlecht), weil er einen Gear- und Erfahrungscheck macht? (damit er genau mit solchen Leuten nicht beim ersten Boss scheitern muss)
Dabei ist der "Oberpro" mit super Equip und hohen Ansprüchen genau so ein Egoist wie der frische 70er der sich sagt "hey, ich hab kein Bock mir das ganze Equip und Zugangsquest zu besorgen. Ich will alles sofort! (mimimi... Fred aufmach)". Er denkt auch nicht daran, dass er der Gruppe weniger Nutzen bringt und dadurch auch der Raid scheitert.

Ich kann mich daran erinnern, als ich das erste mal Kara mit meinem Tank(Main) drin war, bestand meine Rüstung bereits aus 70% Epic (gecraftet oder Hero Inis). Mit WotLK habt ihr doch bereits einen Raid (Naxx) "free for all" bekommen und es reicht euch immer noch nicht, es ist euch immer noch zu schwer... 

Ich empfehle dir und solchen Leuten wie du einen pivi Server zu machen oder zu besuchen, per Befehle die Bosse zu killen und sich die Rüstung zu adden. Evtl. wirst du ja dann begreifen, dass man eine Langzeitmotivation und unerreichbare Ziele braucht um *Spass am Spiel* zu haben.
Aber ihr könnt es ja nicht schnel und einfach genug bekommen...

Früher waren solche starken Nerfs bei jedem Addon standard, heute wird es bereits mit grösseren Patches generft dank euerer Weinerei im offiziellem Forum. A la "mimimi zu schwer, mimimi dauert zu lange, mimimi will auch Epics"


----------



## FoolsTome (24. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> oder zu lügen
> 
> - skilled DD mit guten Werten such Anschluss an Karagruppe (obwohl nix davon stimmt)



Er ist Deffkrieger mit Willegear und will eigentlich zu Gruul? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. Juni 2009)

Hatte gestern ein 20+ minuten WS man war das geil haben zwar verloren aber hat echt spass gemacht.

Schade nimmt blizz den spass an WS weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fre_k (24. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie bin ich ja auch damit einverstanden, es ist aber immernoch besser als in BC.
Du wirdersprichst dir ja selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du wünschst dir das Alte 1 emblemen System wider zurück, wilst aber nicht, das sich jeder die "guten" Items durch Heros farmen besorgen kann. Aber genau so war das doch. Hattest du viele Emblemen hattest du Teile vom "besten" Equip. Nach dem neuen System kommst du mit viel Farmen an Teile vom "zweitbesten" Equip. T9 wird weiterhin den "besseren" Spielern vorenthalten, wärend die andern schneller zu T8 kommen, und somit die starken Gilden unterstützen könne.
Man kann dieses System von verschiedenen Seiten betrachten, und jede hat ihre vor und Nachteile. Da man aber nichts daran ändern kann, ist es immernoch das beste die Sache von der positiven Seite zu betrachten und die Epix nicht höher als den Spass am Spiel steigen zu lassen.

mfg euer Fre_K


----------



## callahan123 (24. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Und hier sieht man deine einseitige Argumentation. Jemand der gerade 70 geworden ist und sofort mit seinem crap Equip Raiden will ist ehrlich(gut), aber jemand der bereits über gutes Equip und viel Erfahrung verfügt ist unehrlich(schlecht), weil er einen Gear- und Erfahrungscheck macht? (damit er genau mit solchen Leuten nicht beim ersten Boss scheitern muss)



Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Es geht allein darum, ob es frech, unsozial, dreist oder was auch immer ist, dass ein equipmäßiger Frischling überhaupt so eine Frage stellt oder nicht. Ist doch absolut legitim, man kann das ja ablehnen, so lange dieser Spieler jedoch klar sagt, was er will ist daran nichts auszusetzen.

Dein Beitrag ist in den nächsten Sätzen einzig und allein eine unpassende Unterstellung. Ein weiteres Beispiel einer ABSOLUT einseitigen Sicht der Dinge und der damit einhergehenden Argumentationsweise.

Leben und leben lassen


----------



## FoolsTome (24. Juni 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich ja auch damit einverstanden, es ist aber immernoch besser als in BC.
> Du wirdersprichst dir ja selbst.
> 
> 
> ...



Nein. Hohe itempreise (z.b. 150 marken pro item) verhindern, dass sich jeder imba ausruestet, gewaehrliestet den raidern allerdings, sich das ein oder andere fehlende teil zu goennen. Hero-Ini rocker koennen sich dann immerhin langsam ihre teile kaufen...


----------



## justblue (24. Juni 2009)

-) Wenn andere gutes Gear tragen, dann hat das auf meinen eigenen Spielspaß genau gar keine Auswirkungen. Wer seinen Spielspaß dadurch definiert, auf all die Noobs hinunterblicken zu können, die in manche Instanzen gar nicht reinkönnen, der sollte seine sozialen Kompetenzen checken.

-) Ein schlechter Spieler übersteht bei einem Proberun in einem guten Raid keinen Tag, auch mit imba Gear.

-) Dank Armory und dem "gläsernen Mitspieler" kann man überprüfen, wie gut ein Spieler seinen Char beherrscht: Skillung, Sockelungen, Verzauberungen. Anhand des Rufs kann man ungefähr erahnen, wie viel Erfahrung der Spieler hat. Auch das ist weitgehend unabhängig davon, wie gut das Gear des Spielers ist.

-) In der "guten alten Zeit" der 40er-Raids wurden Tonnen mehr an Kacknoobs durch Raidinstanzen geschleift als heute. Die trugen dann ebenfalls lila, was damals auch noch etwas wert war, und hatten trotzdem wenig Ahnung.

-) Für die Hardcore-Fans gibt es die Hardmodes, die mit Itemlevel 239-Drops locken. Mit solchen Items unterscheidet sich derjenige, der es notwendig hat, immer noch vom gemeinen Volk.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Mit dieser Änderung geht Blizzard einen wie ich finde sehr guten neuen Weg: der Fokus auf Items wird geringer, Titel wie "Nachtherr" oder "der Unverwüstliche" rücken dafür an die Stelle, wo zu Classic-Zeiten noch die ersten Epics zu bestaunen waren. Es braucht noch ein wenig Zeit, aber nicht lange und Epics werden nichts besonderes mehr sein, der Itemwahn findet sein Ende und die Leistung des Spielers wird nicht mehr durch etwaiges Würfelglück oder dummes Massengefarme verfälscht zu sehen sein, sondern einzig und allein durch einen schwer zu erreichenden Erfolg.



Ja, das wäre auch der richtige Weg - den "Softskills" und Rollenspielelementen etwas mehr Bedeutung zukommen lassen und die Wichtigkeit von Epischem Equip ein bißchen zu dämpfen.


----------



## FoolsTome (24. Juni 2009)

Wichtigkeit daempfen durch angebot? Das ist wie als wenn du den Heroinkonsum in deutschland verringern willst, weil du meinst, Crack ist besser und deswegen Heroin umsonst verteilst. Logik?


----------



## S_PePe (24. Juni 2009)

justblue schrieb:


> -) Wenn andere gutes Gear tragen, dann hat das auf meinen eigenen Spielspaß genau gar keine Auswirkungen. Wer seinen Spielspaß dadurch definiert, auf all die Noobs hinunterblicken zu können, die in manche Instanzen gar nicht reinkönnen, der sollte seine sozialen Kompetenzen checken.
> 
> -) Ein schlechter Spieler übersteht bei einem Proberun in einem guten Raid keinen Tag, auch mit imba Gear.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist es! Und sollte den Hardcore-Fans langweilig werden, ziehen sie sowieso ihre Twinks wieder durch die Instanzen und freuen sich darüber, dass auch sie sich schneller ausstatten können. 

Insbesondere das 2te und 3te Argument sollte völlig ausreichen, um angeblich schlechtere Spieler zu separieren. Wobei meiner Meinung nach auch der "etwas schlechtere" (wie will man das eigentlich messen) Spieler mit etwas Anleitung in jedem Raid seine Rolle erfüllen kann. Solche die völlig Lernresistent sind, kann man dann ja immernoch rausschmeißen und/oder ignorieren.


----------



## Casiopi (24. Juni 2009)

@Callahan123
Betrachte meinen Post im Zusammenhang mit Äuserungen von Ohrensammler.
Einerseits findet er es legitim, wenn jemand mit schlechtem Equip und kaum Erfahrung sofort den Endcontent sehen will nur weil er frisch 70 oder 80 geworden ist, andererseits spricht er die Legitimitet den etwas erfahrenen und besser equipten Leuten ab nach "guten" Mitspielern zu suchen.

Leben und leben lassen.

Die Foren sind voll von "mimimi Threads" wo nach mehr Einfachheit und Simpelheit geschrien wird. Sie sind jedoch nicht representativ, da die grosse Masse von Spielern mit dem Game zufrieden ist und lieber spielt als sich im Forum aktiv zu beteiligen. Als sie dann die neuen Patchnotes lesen und sich fragen "was soll das jetzt?" machen sie einen Thread auf (wie der TE) und sprechen diese Veränderungen kritisch an und zwar absolut zurecht.

Wenn man schon auf schnele und einfache Erfolge steht, dann soll er sich den jährlichen EA Aufguss für 50&#8364; kaufen und sich über 8 Stunden Spielspass freuen. Dabei muss man ja nicht andere Spiele die etwas Anspruchsvoller sind mit ins Nirwana ziehen. Leben und leben lassen...

P.S: WoW ist jetzt schon das casualste MMORPG überhaupt!


----------



## fre_k (24. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Nein. Hohe itempreise (z.b. 150 marken pro item) verhindern, dass sich jeder imba ausruestet, gewaehrliestet den raidern allerdings, sich das ein oder andere fehlende teil zu goennen. Hero-Ini rocker koennen sich dann immerhin langsam ihre teile kaufen...



Nunja, für 150 Marken hast dan aber auch ein Item auf t6 standart bekommen, und nicht "nur" t5.
Jetzt bekommst halt dan für 150 marken 2 t8 und t9 kann man sich gar nciht erst holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: eine vereinheitlichung der Marken würde bedeuten das 150 Marken fast nichts mehr wären, und sich somit jeder schnell 150 Marken besorgen kann.

Mittwoch Abend: nax10
Donnerstag Abend: nax25
Freitag abend: ulduar10
Samstag: heros farmen
_______________________
viiiiele Marken

auch wer nicht so viel Raidet, wird kein Problem haben auf einem guten server seine 150 Marken innert evtl 3 Wochen zusammen zu bekommen.


----------



## Fantago (24. Juni 2009)

Ist das ein Geheule hier...

Aktzeptiert die Änderungen oder kündigt den Account.


----------



## FoolsTome (24. Juni 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> Nunja, für 150 Marken hast dan aber auch ein Item auf t6 standart bekommen, und nicht "nur" t5.
> Jetzt bekommst halt dan für 150 marken 2 t8 und t9 kann man sich gar nciht erst holen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Informiere dich vorher. 1. wird T9 nicht kommen und 2. kann man sich das "T9" Itemniveau sehr wohl durch heroics erkaufen. Jede hero daily gibt 2 Marken, mit denen man dieses itemlevel kaufen kann.


----------



## German Viking (24. Juni 2009)

Hab mich bis zur Seite 10 durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass ich beide Seiten (pro´s und casuals) verstehen kann.
Meine Meinung:
Es sollte schon so sein das jemand dafür belohnt wird, wenn er seinen Char beherrscht und viel raided.
In der Anfangszeit stand ich in SW staunend vor den T-wassweissich equipten Pro´s und wusste, dass ich das wohl nie erreiche.

Und das war gut so!

Schade ist nur, dass ein run auf lvl 80 begonnen hat... WoW als Rollenspiel ist defacto tot!
Warum haben es alle nur so eilig? Leider wird es von Blizz auch noch unterstützt. Die Ini´s sollten aufeinander aufbauen, so dass jeder(!) bei der niedrigsten anfangen  muss , um in die nächsthöhere zu kommen.
So bekommt jeder das, was er verdient.
Ausserdem wäre ein Zierwerk-Sytem, wie es HdRo vormacht, angebracht. Die zusammengewürfelten Rüstungen sehen teilweise echt scheisse aus und der Neidfaktor würde nachlassen, da man sich selbst eine hübsche Rüstung zusammensuchen  kann, die keine Auswirkung auf die Stats hat.


Abschließend behaupte ich:
Der Streit zwischen Pro´s und Casuals schwelt schon so lange es WoW gibt... und er wird auch nie aufhören. Marken hin oder her... 
Ein Pro wird immer besser equit sein, weil es einem richtigen Casual einfach an Zeit fehlt! 
Casual heisst für mich: Pro Woche ca. 10 Stunden Spielzeit neben Arbeit und Familie!

Es gibt nur eine Lösung für dieses Problem:
Jeder Spieler darf sich mit seinem Account maximal 10 Stunden in der Woche einloggen^^
Die Zeit kann warscheinlich jeder aufbringen. Und somit dürften dann alle ziemlich gleich equipt sein und alle haben annähernd die gleichen Chancen.

Was mir mehr Sorgen bereitet ist die zunehmende Arroganz und Unhöflichkeit vieler Lila-equipten. Da wird nicht einmal mehr groß miteinander geredet, da wird nur wortlos gekickt, wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt. Solche Menschen sollten meiner Meinung nach lieber Solo-Games spielen da sie sozial absolut inkompetent sind! Die gehören nicht in ein Online Rollenspiel!
Und kommt mir nicht mit Repkosten oder so! Ich mache mit meinem frischen 80er momentan um die 2k gold in der Woche nebenbei ohne zu farmen. Das sollte ja locker reichen um etliche "Grüne" durch Ini´s mitzuschleppen.

Dieses Spiel hat nur ein Problem: Die ansteigende Unhöflichkeit untereinander


----------



## Maridan (24. Juni 2009)

Um mal ein Alternativ Konzept beizusteuern, wie wäre es wenn Blizzard ein paar server für Hardcore oder vermeindliche Hardcore Raider zur verfügung stellt.

Natürlich ändert sich dann nichts daran das einige Leute einfacher an Items kommen, aber zumindest ist man dann unter gleichgesinnten.


----------



## callahan123 (24. Juni 2009)

@Casiopi

Ok, ich lese aber numal auch aus den Vorposts nicht diesen nach noch mehr Einfachheit schreienden Spieler heraus, wie du ihn darstellst.

Und zum TE habe ich bereits etwas gepostet. Es ist seine Meinung und für sich völlig in Ordnung. Nur wie in so vielen Diskussionen wird man mit einer anderen Meinung (die auch ich habe) gleich in eine Ecke gestellt, wie z. B. der Heul-Fraktion. 

Wir spielen alle WoW und zahlen unsere monatliche Gebühr. Da hat JEDER das gleiche Recht, seinen Unmut zu äußern. Wenn Blizzard aufgrund solcher Wünsche durch Änderungen reagiert, egal ob dies nun Vereinfachungen sind oder nicht, wird nie JEDER damit zufrieden sein. Wird es nie geben was ebenfalls völlig normal und ok ist.

Ein Beispiel: eine allgemeine Hauptkritik besteht darin, dass WoW zu einem reinen Spiel für itemgeile Idioten geworden ist, die sich weder für angenehmes Gruppenspiel interessieren noch überhaupt einen Finger rühren wollen um anderen zu helfen, wenn da eben kein tolles Item irgendwo bei raus springt.
Ich persönlich sehe das nicht ganz so krass, kenne aber eine Menge Leute auf die das zutrifft.

Ein radikaler Wechsel vom Itemfokus auf spielerische Elemente hat Blizzard mit dem neuen Markensystem durchgeführt. Je verbreiteter Epics werden, desto mehr verlieren sie dieses Alleinstellungsmerkmal, welches seit BC-Zeiten eigentlich schon nicht mehr wirklich bestand. 

Nein, ein Epic ist bald nicht mehr die Belohnung für viel "Spielarbeit", die Belohnung ist der Titel. 
Natürlich ist das System nicht wasserdicht, kann ein Noob auch als Zwielichtbezwinger bezeichnet werden, obwohl er an dem eigentlichen 3D-Kampf nur passiv beteiligt war, aber nichts anders passiert bei der Lootvergabe von Epics. Bekommt das immer der Spieler, der es am meisten verdient?

Das nur als Beispiel und meine persönliche Sichtweise.

Das Forum ist wie ich finde zu gleichen Teilen gefüllt von Leuten die das Spiel mögen, die es zu schwer, zu leicht, zu putzig, zu brutal usw. finden. 

Insgesamt sind diese Diskussionen jedoch eh relativ müßig. WoW wird sich auch durch das Markensystem nicht total anders anfühlen. Es bleibt was es ist und es wird nie wieder so sein wie es war...


----------



## FoolsTome (24. Juni 2009)

German schrieb:


> Ich mache mit meinem frischen 80er momentan um die 2k gold in der Woche nebenbei ohne zu farmen. Das sollte ja locker reichen um etliche "Grüne" durch Ini´s mitzuschleppen.


Wie zur hoelle machst du das?


----------



## Omidas (24. Juni 2009)

Maridan schrieb:


> Um mal ein Alternativ Konzept beizusteuern, wie wäre es wenn Blizzard ein paar server für Hardcore oder vermeindliche Hardcore Raider zur verfügung stellt.
> 
> Natürlich ändert sich dann nichts daran das einige Leute einfacher an Items kommen, aber zumindest ist man dann unter gleichgesinnten.



Gabs schon mal den Vorschlag von nem User hier im Forum.

Ich würde selbst für kein Gold der Welt da hin gehen. Selbst wenn ich so "Pro" wäre, dass mich
Ensidia um Ratschläge beten würde, wie man am besten spielt.

Den vo so einem Server würden die vermeindliche Hardcore Raider angezogen werden wie sonst was.
Und nach spätestens einer Stunde wär es wohl unerträglich dort an Flames. Außerdem würden wohl
kleine Instanzen und Heroics darauf nicht stattfinden.

Auch auf dem normalen Server würde was fehlen.


----------



## Waldmond (24. Juni 2009)

Am Ende von BC war nicht BT das mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat, es war das Markenfarmen in Kara das Samstag abends immer auf dem Programm stand. Von daher finde ich die unterschiedlichen Tokens auch eher bescheiden... 
Einen Markenrun ala Kara wird es in Nordend wahrscheinlich nie geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch musste ich feststellen das Naxx 10er anspruchsvoller ist als Naxx 25. Bei 25 Leuten können die Fehler einzelner leichter von der großen Masse kompensiert werden. Diejenigen die auf Grund mangelnder Raid-Member nur in den 10er gehen können sind hier eindeutig benachteiligt - von dem Schwierigkeitsgrad sowie von den Loots.


----------



## German Viking (24. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Wie zur hoelle machst du das?




Ganz einfach: Beruf skillen und die Sachen ins AH stellen. Ausserdem Preise im AH beobachten. Wenn Z.B. schon 10 Titanstahlzerstörer im AH sind und die sich mit den Preisen gegenseitig unterbieten, bleibt meiner halt solange auf der Bank, bis keiner im AH ist und ich einen vernünftigen Preis bekomme.

Sowas nennt man, die Gesetze der Marktwirtschaft für sich nutzen^^ Oder auch: Angebot und Nachfrage

So long^^


----------



## callahan123 (24. Juni 2009)

Waldmond schrieb:


> Einen Markenrun ala Kara wird es in Nordend wahrscheinlich nie geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaube ich auch nicht, aber eher wegen der Instanz an sich und nicht wegen der Marken. Ich halte Kara immer noch für die gelungenste Instanz, ist Geschmacksache klar, aber von der Abwechslung her, vom Humor und von der Kreativität wird es wohl kein neues Kara je geben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Und hier sieht man deine einseitige Argumentation. Jemand der gerade 70 geworden ist und sofort mit seinem crap Equip Raiden will ist ehrlich(gut), *aber jemand der bereits über gutes Equip und viel Erfahrung verfügt ist unehrlich(schlecht), weil er einen Gear- und Erfahrungscheck macht? *(damit er genau mit solchen Leuten nicht beim ersten Boss scheitern muss)





Casiopi schrieb:


> Betrachte meinen Post im Zusammenhang mit Äuserungen von Ohrensammler.
> Einerseits findet er es legitim, wenn jemand mit schlechtem Equip und kaum Erfahrung sofort den Endcontent sehen will nur weil er frisch 70 oder 80 geworden ist, *andererseits spricht er die Legitimitet den etwas erfahrenen und besser equipten Leuten ab nach "guten" Mitspielern zu suchen.*



Ich geb ja zu das ich an altersbedingter Demenz zu leiden beginne, aber mir will echt nicht einfallen wo ich das gesagt haben soll??

Ich finde so einen Post von wegen bin grün und will nach Kara ja grade deshalb als ehrlich. Er gibt ja direkt an hallo ich bin scheisse equipped aber vllt ist ja doch jemand so nett mich mitzunehmen. Und jeder Raidleiter hat dadurch ohne grosses Nachgefrage die Möglichkeit zu sagen:
"Aha alles roger, den will ich nicht dabei haben" oder "warum nicht hab heute meine sozialen Tag und 9 Imba Leute, nehmen wir ihn mit."
Ich habe absolut gar nicht gegen Gear checks. Ich bin nicht der Ansicht, das irgendwelche Raider sone Art moralische Verpflichtung haben, Lowies mitzunehmen.
Jeder kann sich natürlich seine Gruppe so zusammestellen wie er möchte (nur Bayern, nur unter oder über 18jährige, nur full epic, nur schwarzhaarige. was weiß ich).
Aber natürlich kann auch jeder fragen ob er mitgenommen wird. Wird ja dann schon sehen was bei rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (24. Juni 2009)

Nunja wird der Wahnsinn noch etwas gebufft:



> *
> Für Quests benötigte Kreaturen und Objekte werden ab sofort auf der Weltkarte angezeigt
> *



Also zusammen mit den leuchtenden Christbaumschmuck aka Questgegenständen ist das wohl etwas
zu lächerlich. Dann kann ab jetzt auch ein Wachkomapatient ohne Probleme Quests in WoW erledigen.

Vor allem wird das meine befürchtungen in Bezug auf das fliegen mit 60ig voll bestätigen.
Aufmounten -> Karte ansehen -> hinfliegen -> abmounten -> Quest erledeigen -> ....
Können sie die Scherbenwelt ja gleich raus nehmen und XP über kleine Minispiel wie Bejeweld (oder
wies geschrieben wird) machen, so dass man sich nicht aus Daleran raus bewegen muss.
Viele schöne Gebiete werden so einfach überflogen und keines Blickes gewürdigt.

Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (24. Juni 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Viele schöne Gebiete werden so einfach überflogen und keines Blickes gewürdigt.



Und Du willst also Leute zwingen, sich Sachen anzugucken, nur weil DU sie schön findest? Was, wenn die Leute einen anderen Geschmack haben? Bist Du möglicherweise im RL Animateur auf einem Kreuzfahrtschiff? "...uuuund jetzt machen alle mit, denn das ist gaaaaanz toll!"


----------



## Omidas (24. Juni 2009)

Und was bist du?

Der Miesepeter von Dienst, der sich freut, weil seine Gruppe mal grad bevorteilt wird und deswegen alle Leute mies macht,
die noch Spaß im Raid, PvP, Leveln, ... sonstwas hat

ARM!


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und Du willst also Leute zwingen, sich Sachen anzugucken, nur weil DU sie schön findest? Was, wenn die Leute einen anderen Geschmack haben? Bist Du möglicherweise im RL Animateur auf einem Kreuzfahrtschiff? "...uuuund jetzt machen alle mit, denn das ist gaaaaanz toll!"



Du triffst den Nagel genau aufs Köpfchen.
Diese Missionarshaltung (nicht zu verwechseln mit der Missionarsstellung) zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch diesen Thread.

"Kompanie stillgestanden

Hiermit wird unverrückbar festgestellt, das folgendes Spaß macht:

(hier Beliebiges eintragen)

Desserteure werden erschossen

Rühren"

Ich weiß nicht warum es so schwer einzusehen ist, das es weder eine offizielle "Das macht in WOW Spaß und das nicht"-Liste gibt noch das alles was einem selber Spaß macht auch anderen Vergnügen bereitet. DAS IST NICHT SO!


----------



## Omidas (24. Juni 2009)

Also deiner Meinung nach wäre es vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn sich WoW weiter in ein 
MOG (Massiv Online Game) entwickelt?

Okey ja bin ich vielleicht wer, der etwas altmodisch ist. Doch weißt du was der erste
Kontaktpunkt für mich als neuer Spieler in WoW war?

Eine Quests.

Schüchtern mal zum ersten mal im /1 gefragt, wo ich was finden kann und habe Hilfe
bekommen und nacher (okey heute bei den Lowiezahlen schwer) eine Gruppe zum
gemeinsam questen. Die hätte ich nach dem neuen System nie im Leben bekommen

Jetzt ist es ein Solospiel bis zur Max Stufe. Das RP, das auch auf einem nicht RP-Server
in geringem Maße vorhanden sein sollte fällt weg. Toll sage ich mir da nur. Wir erziehen
uns eine neue Generation an Spielern, die nichts auf ihrem Weg lernen, was man neben
Items noch im Spiel machen kann.

Und selbst auf Max Stufe wird ihnen nur noch weiter eingetrichtert: Spiel Solo, zusammen
gibt es keine/kaum Vorteile.

Und wies jetzt war, hatte man wenigstens die Auswahl. Wenn man halt nur max Level
erreichen will, hat man zu 99,9% der Fälle schon wen im Spiel, der einen Questhelper etc.
empfehlen und so alles überspringen kann. Ein wirklich neuer hat die Wahl nicht. Der
sieht nur, was das Spiel einem an Hilfen liefert und benutzt die ohne sich zu fragen, ob
es anders rum besser für einen wär.

Das "besser" kann man natürlich für ein Individuum kaum sagen. Aber ich wage zu behaupten,
das der Mehrzahl etwas dadurch verloren geht. Und sie werden nie davon erfahren.

Edit:
Und zu dem Vorwurf, das einige hier im Militärton reden ... hast du natürlich recht @ Ohrensammler.
"Friss die Änderungen, ohne verlasse die Einheit"
Kommt hier von einigen. Änderungen hinnehmen zu müssen ohne sie auf ihren nutzen hinterfragen
zu dürfen kommt in den besten Diktaturen vor.

EditEdit:
Und was ganz wichtig ist. Mit dem neuen System hätte ich Buffed wohl gar nicht oder erst sehr
viel später kennen gelernt^^


----------



## Pommesbude2 (24. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es nicht soo Schlimm das Questziele auf der Karte angezeigt werden. Ich bin glaube ich nicht der einzige der QuestHelper oder ähnliches schonmal benutzt hat.
Da ist es auch nur:
Karte -> Hinreiten/Fliegen -> Erledigen -> Abgeben -> Nächste Quest.
Außerdem ist es doch gut für die Leute die z.b. ihr Questziel nicht finden ;P


----------



## -Xeenon- (24. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn in meinem Post nicht beleidigt.
> Ich hab nur sehr attackierend geschrieben und seinen Post auseinander genommen.
> Oder liest du in dem Thread Wörter wie Ar***loch oder sowas?
> Ich nicht.
> ...



Du sagst der TE hat einen an der Klatsche aber beleidigen tust du nicht?
Ich hätte nun große Lust beleidigend zu werden..


----------



## Gnap (24. Juni 2009)

ich weiß garned wo das problem liegt.... 7 million cashuals zahlen halt mehr als 1millionen progamer :O! blizz zieht jetzt noch ein paar millionen casuals ab bis die auch kein bock mehr haben und dann springen eh alle auf d3 oder das neue mmorpg auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

mal nicht alle weinen wow war mit ende bc tot, klar hatte man gewisse hoffnungen das mit lichking wieder neuer schwung ins spiel kommt, dem war aber nicht so.

wer jetzt noch spielt und sich aufreget das es scheiße ist, sitzt entweder im bad und spielt boarderlinen oder ist echt total süchtig.


----------



## callahan123 (24. Juni 2009)

Dass WoW kein Spiel mehr für absolute Neueinsteiger ist sollte klar sein. Aber ein wirklich gutes Rollenspiel war es auch nie. Dafür ist das ganze Talentsystem zu statisch. Es IST und war schon immer definitiv ein MMOG mit leichten Rollenspielelementen, mehr nicht. 

Ja und? Es macht immer noch Spaß, dem einen mehr dem anderen weniger. Viele Spieler haben aufgehört, viele Spieler haben ins Spiel zurück gefunden, einige Menschen bewerben sich für Castngshows bei RTL. Na und? 
Es gibt genug Spiele, die genau das bieten, was WoW nicht oder nicht mehr bieten kann. Das tolle Gefühl der Anfangszeit z. B., wird man immer nur am Anfang haben. Komisch, ist aber so.

Ich für meinen Teil werde mit dem Spiel aufhören wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass es mir gar keinen Spaß mehr macht. Aber wozu anderen ihren Spaß vermiesen?


----------



## Nimeroth (24. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum es so schwer einzusehen ist, das es weder eine offizielle "Das macht in WOW Spaß und das nicht"-Liste gibt noch das alles was einem selber Spaß macht auch anderen Vergnügen bereitet. DAS IST NICHT SO!



Das Problem ist, daß lediglich EINE der beiden Gruppen (Gelegenheitsspieler) bevorteilt/bedacht wird. Ein Patch sollte für beide Fraktionen angenehm sein.
Daduch hast du aktuell den Aufschrei der Raider, gepaart mit den "Ätsche-Bätsch" Rufen der Gelegenheitsspieler.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## MrGimbel (24. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß lediglich EINE der beiden Gruppen (Gelegenheitsspieler) bevorteilt/bedacht wird. Ein Patch sollte für beide Fraktionen angenehm sein.
> Daduch hast du aktuell den Aufschrei der Raider, gepaart mit den "Ätsche-Bätsch" Rufen der Gelegenheitsspieler.


Bekommen dir raider nicht ne neue Inze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (24. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich blieb neben Spielern manchmal stehen und bestaunte (nicht beneidete) Equip



Hab ich auch manchmal gemacht, aber nur, weils nett aussah. War mir egal, ob die Schrift lila war.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß lediglich EINE der beiden Gruppen (Gelegenheitsspieler) bevorteilt/bedacht wird. Ein Patch sollte für beide Fraktionen angenehm sein.
> Daduch hast du aktuell den Aufschrei der Raider, gepaart mit den "Ätsche-Bätsch" Rufen der Gelegenheitsspieler.
> 
> Gruß,
> Nim




Warum sollte der Patch für beide Fraktionen angenehm sein?
Weil es deinem gesunden Gerechtigkeitsempfinden entspricht nehme ich an. Und das meine ich nicht ironisch sonder ich kann das sehr gut nachempfinden.
Hier sind zwei Fraktionen mit eher unterschiedlichen Interessen und eigentlich sollten beide von dem Patch profitieren.

Was du übersiehst, ist das Blizzard als herstellende und am Spiel verdienende Firma zu keinerlei Gerechtigkeit oder Fairnis verpflichtet ist.
Ganz offensichtlich legen die den Schwerpunkt auf die Gruppe der Casuals und vernachlässigen deutlich die Vielraider.
Und glaube mir das machen die absichtlich und nicht zufällig.  
Und vermutlich ist ihnen der Aufschrei der Raider egal.

Und das gemeine ist, die dürfen das.

Wenn CocaCola morgen beschließt seine Cola doppel so süß zu machen damit sie mehr junge Kunden haben und es ihnen egal ist dass dafür einige Erwachsene was anderes trinken, dürfen die das und es gibt recht wenig was man dagegen tun kann.


----------



## Terratec (24. Juni 2009)

Bloß dass es wirtschaftlich rentabler wäre, wenn CocaCola eine neue Sorte einführt, die doppelt so süß ist, damit sie die alten Kunden behalten, und mehr junge Kunden an sich binden können.
Vlt sollte sich Blizzard ja aufs Cola herstellen fixieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ist das Balancing einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juni 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Bloß dass es wirtschaftlich rentabler wäre, wenn CocaCola eine neue Sorte einführt, die doppelt so süß ist, damit sie die alten Kunden behalten, und mehr junge Kunden an sich binden können.



Ja das mag ja sein, aber ich vermute mal, dass Blizz seine Entscheidungen, was denn nun wirtschaftlich sinnvoller ist oder nicht, weniger auf FanSeiten ausdiskutiert sondern in internen Fachsitzungen.
Und das was die dort für erfolgversprechender halten wird umgesetzt.

Dürfte in 90% aller Firmen ähnlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (24. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß lediglich EINE der beiden Gruppen (Gelegenheitsspieler) bevorteilt/bedacht wird. Ein Patch sollte für beide Fraktionen angenehm sein.



Wieso das denn? Gibt (lt. Blizz) nur 5% Hardcore Raider, also muß, um fair zu bleiben, auf 1 Verbesserung für Raider 9 für Casuals kommen.


----------



## Ale4Sale (24. Juni 2009)

Topanga schrieb:


> Das Ding ist einfach, dass du dann in den T9/T10 Instanzen auf Leute triffst, die zwar Gear auf T8 niveau haben, denen aber die Erfahrung in Raid-inis fehlt. Nen Char schnell in 2 Wochen auf 80 bringen, Heros abfarmen und sich dann bei nem Raid bewerben... Und dann die Bosse nicht verstehen oder total versagen, weil man die Klasse nicht wirklich beherscht...Das bringt weder einem selbst was, noch den Raids die diese "Frischlinge" dann mitnehmen.
> 
> Happy Wiping! -_-



Deshalb zwingt einen ja auch niemand diese... unsäglichen Gimps in den Raid aufzunehmen. Kann einem doch völlig egal sein ob sich irgendwo ein Haufen Anfänger durch Kolosseum 10 wiped, solange man in seinem eigenen, mit massig Erfahrung bestückten Raid unterwegs ist. Und wenn dann mal ein Newbie dazu kommt, einweisen muss man den sowieso, egal was er trägt. Also, wo ist das Problem?

Mir zum Beispiel kommt die Änderung sehr zugute. Nicht die Zeit für viel raiden, bei dennoch nicht so geringer Spielzeit, weil ich wegen anderer Termine meist keine fixen Raidtage einhalten kann. Welcher halbwegs gute Raid duldet denn heutzutage noch Leute, die nur alle zwei Wochen mitkommen? Ist natürlich auch verständlich. So kann aber nun auch ich, der bisher nichtmehr wirklich zu tun hat außer PvP (Raiden geht eben nur teilweise, Heros kennt man schon auswendig und braucht kein Equipment mehr, Dailies werden auch nicht neuer), mich wieder an's farmen setzen und bekomme wenigstens was für meine Zeit. Zwar wäre ich da auch schon mit Naxx 25 Marken einverstanden, aber wie bereits einer der Vorposter sagt haben dadurch noch immer die einen gewaltigen Nachteil, die erst später auf 80 kommen/ neu auf dem Server anfangen. Da kann man von seinem alten Server noch soviel Skill mitbringen, sich erst durch 4 Contents zu prügeln ist langweilig und unsäglich viel Aufwand. Schließlich hat nicht jeder von Anfang an mitgeraidet oder bleibt für immer bei seinem ersten 80er.


----------



## Sabrina1 (24. Juni 2009)

Wattn Schlagabtausch hier.

MFG Brina


----------



## Zuckerl (24. Juni 2009)

Ich finds Lustig, dass sich diese Themen eigentlich Hauptsächlich um die Markenänderung drehen.Ehrlich gesagt versteh ich nicht was daran so schlimm ist, dass irgendwer sich schneller Ausrüsten kann.Is doch im Endeffekt vollkommen egal ob da irgendwer nach 1 Woche 80 mit T8,5 rumlauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

 Ich finde es eher Schlimm auf welche hirnverbrannte Art der Content erweitert wird, noch mehr Dailyquests farmen für noch mehr Wappenröcke, Haustiere, Mounts (gähn) und der T9 Dungeon Content ist eine bescheurte Arena. Damals in Nagrand wars ja noch was neues, beim Questen in Wotlk wars mal eine Abwechslung zum herkömmlichen Sammel x Augen, Lederfetzen und Töte 50 Murlocs- Quests, aber das Ganze nun als Instanz zu fabrizieren ist wohl nur mehr lächerlich genauso wie die "Hintergrundgeschichte" dazu...


----------



## Nimeroth (24. Juni 2009)

@Ohrensammler: Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, daß Blizzard nur Marktwirtschaftlich handelt. Wenn man Gerüchten glauben darf, sieht stagniert der Zulauf von neuen Spielern ja deutlich, bzw. überwiegen diese nichtmhr die Spieler die aufhören.

Natürlich ist Blizzard niemandem gegenüber Verpflichtet ausser dem Publisher und sonstig finaziell involvierten Personen.
Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, daß wenn man unzufrieden ist, dies auch kund tun sollte.

Wenn man sich die aktuelle Meinung anschaut, sehe ich auch hier keine 5% die sich Ärgern, sondern deutlich mehr. Selbst viele Gelegenheitsspieler sehen eher eine Verschlimmerung als eine Verbesserung.

Damit kann auch nichtmehr von einer Minderheit gesprochen werden.

@Technocrat: Abgesehen davon, daß deiner Rechnung zufolge das Verältniss 1:19 sein müsste, und nicht 1:9 (5% und so), ist es unlogisch.
Zugeständnisse an Gruppen werden ja nicht Prozentual unter diesen aufgeteilt, sondern gelten für alle gleichermassen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Honigblütensaft (24. Juni 2009)

Ich liebe diesen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wirklich, hoffentlich kommt nicht wieder Maladin vorbei und verpaßt dem Ganzen hier ein closed.
Könnt ihr euch das vorstellen, daß ich beide Seiten nachvollziehen kann ?

Blizzard wird erst wieder umschwenken, wenn die Abonementzahlen sinken. Aus Blizzards sicht gibts ja 2 Möglichkeiten

1. Kohle Kohle Kohle .. also so viel wie möglich an sich zu binden
2. Nachhaltigkeit ... also den Content schwieriger zu machen um echte Liebhaber dieses Games länger zu fesseln. 

Aber werft euch bitte weiter Sachen an den Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Diskussion is sooo sinnlos wie jeweils die eine Seite bereit ist, die Motivation der anderen Seite zu verstehen. Aber macht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich find euch alle furchtbar lustig.


----------



## Nimeroth (24. Juni 2009)

Honigblütensaft schrieb:


> Aber werft euch bitte weiter Sachen an den Kopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde deinen Namen ziemlich lustig muss ich gestehen. Das meine ich jetzt im positiven Sinn. Nur was erwartest du von einem Forum anderes, als das Diskutiert wird?

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Sharkura (24. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum musst Du eigentlich gleich beleidigend werden? Der TE hat das Thema doch lediglich zur Diskussion gestellt. Ich glaube einige hier sollten wirklich mal lernen andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren und respektieren. Ob das nun richtig oder falsch ist, ist eine andere Sache, aber nur weil jemand anderer Meinung ist, muss man nicht gleich so einen harschen Ton fahren. Jeder darf seine Meinung haben, deswegen sind wir ja auch hier im Forum..


 Ich hab nichts beleidigendes gelesen, wenn man eine Meinung akzeptieren und respektieren soll, hättest dir diese Zeilen sparen können mein lieber Moderator  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ein Forum dient doch zum diskutieren und das jeder auf seine Art auch Stellung beziehen kann. Will ja nichts sagen, aber da habe ich wirklich schon Threads gelesen die ohne Kommentar eines Moderatoren war, sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kritik muss auch jeder vertagen der sich in einem Forum bewegt...


Sahrkura


----------



## Captain Mosh (24. Juni 2009)

Tag zusammen,
kurz zu mir: Ich bin Casual und muss sagen: 
Ich bin begeistert von den Änderungen, die Blizzard vornimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und zwar wirklich im extreeeeeeem positiven Sinne, denn MIR machen diese Änderungen das Ingame-Erlebnis einfach wesentlich leichter und attraktiver. Mit möglichst wenig Zeitaufwand trotzdem möglichst viel sehen zu können, finde ich einfach super! Schließlich bezahlen auch wir Casuals die 13 € Monatsgebühr. 
Nur verstehe ich einfach die Vielspieler nicht, die sich darüber aufregen, dass es für uns leichter wird an gute Gegenstände zu kommen. 
Was sind Eure Gründe? Gut, Ihr verbringt mehr Zeit vor dem PC als unsereins (dafür habt Ihr die High-End-Items ja auch stets früher als wir) aber das allein kanns ja wohl nicht sein, oder!? 
Warum gönnt Ihr also den übrigen Mitspielern ähnliche Instanz-Erfahrungen und somit passendes Equip nicht? Ihr habt doch keine Nachteile dadurch! Ich mein, es handelt sich bei den Instanzen schließlich um den PVE-Content! - Den PVPenisvergleich kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber PVE-Encounter haben halt immer den Längeren und PVE-Equip zu vergleichen macht wenig Sinn, wenn man nicht gegeneinander antritt.
Worum geht es Euch also, wenn Ihr Euch aufregt, dass es uns leichter gemacht wird? 
Mir kommt da keine Antwort in die Rübe und lesen konnte ich in den 1000 Flamethreads zu 3.2 auch noch keine Vernünftige! 
Meine Einstellung ist jedenfalls:
Super Blizzard! Ihr wisst wie man Kunden zufriedenstellt! Weiter so!

Und weil ich nicht geflamed hab, gibts noch nen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  an alle, die sich über mich und die anderen Casuals aufregen, die Patch 3.2 freudig erwarten!


----------



## Bergerdos (24. Juni 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Bloß dass es wirtschaftlich rentabler wäre, wenn CocaCola eine neue Sorte einführt, die doppelt so süß ist, damit sie die alten Kunden behalten, und mehr junge Kunden an sich binden können.



Das ist eben nicht so, wenn sie eine neue Sorte einführen teilen sie ihren bestehenden Kundenstamm nur auf, die paar neue Kunden die dazukommen amortisieren nicht den hohen Aufwand (zusätzlicher Produktionsstandort bzw. aufwändiger Umbau der Produktion zwischen den Schichten auf eine andere Sorte), höherer logistischer Aufwand, mehr Aufwand bei Bestellbearbeitung, Lagerhaltung .....
Damit sich eine neue Sorte lohnt müsste sie eine komlett neue Käuferschicht ansprechen und somit zusätzliche Kunden - z.B. von Mitbewerbern - zu gewinnen.
Das ganze kann man 1:1 auf Blizzard übertragen, und glaubt nur daß eine Firma wie Blizzard sehr genaue Marktanalysen durchführt bevor sie das Spiel ändert. So eine Änderung sieht ja nicht so aus, daß ein Programmierer mal ne viertel Stunde was neues ausprobiert, da werde für einen Patch hunderttausende von Euro reingebuttert - und das macht man nicht einfach so, das wird monatelang geplant und auf die Bedürfnisse der Kunden angepasst. Und für die Kriterien ob ein Patch nun erfolgreich war oder nicht, dafür gibt es deutliche Zeichen. Diese Zeichen findet man nicht in irgendwelchen Whinethreats oder Foren wie Buffed oder dem offiziellen Forum, das geht viel einfacher - das nennt sich Billanz.

Zu dem Thema "Heul, der bekommt T8,5 für Hero-Marken und ich mußte dafür schuften":
Du kaufst Dir heute einen Porsche Targa. Du fährst jeden Tag damit rum und es macht dir einen unglaublichen Spaß.

Dann macht Porsche was ganz schlimmes, die senken den Preis um 50%. Deine Nachbarn links und rechts kaufen sich jetzt auch einen Porsche.

Jetzt kommt die große Frage, macht Dir das Porschfahren jetzt weniger spaß als vorher ? Schreist Du "Schweinerei, ich hör auf mit Autofahren" ? Wenn ja solltest Du Dich wirklich fragen was Dir denn überhaupt an dem Porschefahren gefallen hat. War es wirklich das Fahrerlebnis - wie Du immer behauptet hast - oder wolltest Du der Welt zeigen daß Du besser bist als Deine Nachbarn weil Du Dir den Porsche leisten konntest ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> @Ohrensammler: Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, daß Blizzard nur Marktwirtschaftlich handelt. Wenn man Gerüchten glauben darf, sieht stagniert der Zulauf von neuen Spielern ja deutlich, bzw. überwiegen diese nichtmhr die Spieler die aufhören.
> 
> Natürlich ist Blizzard niemandem gegenüber Verpflichtet ausser dem Publisher und sonstig finaziell involvierten Personen.
> Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, daß wenn man unzufrieden ist, dies auch kund tun sollte.
> ...



Und nun wandeln wir auf den eisigen Pfaden der Spekulation (Slippery when wet)

zu 1) keine Ahnung wie die Kundenströme derzeit aussehen, und ich vermute mal, das Blizz derartige Geschäftsinterna nur sehr wage, bearbeitet oder gar nicht an die Öffentlichkeit geben wird. Insofern halte ich mich da raus

zu 2) in diesem Thread sind es definitiv mehr als 5%. Das kann sein weil sich tatsächlich viel mehr ärgern, dass kann aber auch daran liegen, dass sich in der Regel die die unzufrieden sind, wesentlich eher und markanter zu Wort melden als die die alles prima finden. (Das ist eine Binsenweisheit, die dir jedes Meinungsumfrageinstitut bestätigen wird). 
Außerdem kann es auch sein, dass diejenigen die sich bei buffed registriert haben eher engagierte Spieler sind, die wiederum vermutlich prozentual weniger den Casuals angehören, die wiederum buffed häufig nicht mal kennen.
Aber all dieses ist ebenfalls reine Spekulation.

@Bergerdos

EXAKT so ist es. Danke


----------



## birdra (24. Juni 2009)

ich verstehs halt leider nicht..
als ich vor nem jahr als casual bissel ssc/tk und kara geraidet hab, fand ich das voll okay. die besseren leute raiden halt wo anders.
wieso muss man als schlechter spieler das selbe sehen und bekommen wie ein top spieler? ich hab das nie verlangt.
ich hatte diese meinung als ich 2-3x die woche geraidet habe (und ausser den raids nie in wow online war). und jetzt wo ich 4x oder öfters die woche raide und sehr viel mehr online bin, hab ich natürlich immer noch die selbe meinung.
kann manche leute echt nicht verstehen...


----------



## Nimeroth (24. Juni 2009)

@Captain Mosh: Weil du beim Einloggen nicht wählen kannst ob due Casual oder Raider bist. Jegliche Änderungen gelten für alle Spieler.

Einfaches Beispiel: Raidgruppe X wiped sich zwei Tage lang an Encounter Y zu Tode. Sie machen aber immer mehr Fortschritte und haben
den Boss letztlich auf 5%. In froher Erwartung dass der bald liegt, freut man sich auf den nächsten Raid.

In der Zwischenzeit sind aber viele, viele Spieler unzufrieden, weil sie den Boss al zu schwer empfinden, und mit 2 x 2h pro Woche die Chancen
eher schlecht stehen diesen zu besiegen.

Da diese Gruppe einen überwiegenden Teil der Spielerschaft ausmacht, und da wir, wie oben gelernt unser eigenes Level nicht festlegen können,
wird der Boss jetzt einfach generft. Er macht weniger Schaden auf die Gruppe, hat weniger Leben, unnd verliert Fertigkeit Z.

Jetzt freuen sich natürlich die Casuals weil der Boss damit für sie in greifbare Nähe rückt. Soweit alles legitim. Leider ist das der Punkt an dem
viele Casuals aufhören weiterzudenken.

Denn Raidgruppe X stellt jetzt plötzlich fest, das der Boss auf einmal so einfach ist, daß sie ihn ohne Mühen in der Form auch schon am ersten Raidabend hätten legen können. Damit wurden sie nicht nur um ihren Progress gebracht, sondern auch um die Chance ihr "Werk zu vollenden".

Das gleiche gilt für die Marken. Irgendwo sind wir alle in Verbindung mit dem Spielspaß scharf auf besseren Loot. Ist ja klar, Stillstand ist ja nicht so toll.
Jetzt hat sich Raidgruppe X also durch die komplette Instanz gekämpft, viele lustige Abende verbracht und als Sahnehaube bekommt nun einer der glücklichen ein Setteil vom Endboss.

Die Woche drauf stellt der Spieler fest: Toll, nun bekommt man das Teil auch für Marken die man problemlos zusammenfarmen kann.
Das Problem dabei ist gar nicht, daß auch andere Zugang zu den items haben, sondern das automatisch eine Entwertung des Items stattgefunden hat.

Es ist eine Mischung aus allem: 25Mann die sich durchbeissen einen Boss zu knacken, den Erfolg es endlich zu schaffen, und dann auch noch ein besonderes Item zu bekommen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Creeb (24. Juni 2009)

Woho und nun was wollt ihr ändern? Da es vor allem den Entscheidungsträgern von Blizzard intressiert was in einen Deutschen nicht Blizz Forum steht.


so long The Flame must go on!

ohne wäre es ja langweilig =)


----------



## Ruhkskar (24. Juni 2009)

Hm..

Am Anfang von WoW hat sich alles beschwert...... Zwischenzeitlich in WoW hat sich alles beschwert....... Und nun beschwert sich wieder alles über WoW.......

Hm...wie viele Leute würden denn noch WoW spielen wenn sich seit Classic nichts verändert hätte?.....

Ganz genau......keiner hier von den Leuten die sich über jeden Patch beschweren......denn das Spiel währe ihnen seit langer Zeit zu blöd......

Monatelang waren sie Raiden in Classiczeiten...dann kam BC..alles für den Arsch was man sich erarbeitet hatte......
Monatelang waren sie Raiden in BCzeiten..... dann kam WotLK.... und wieder alles für den Arsch was man sich in Monatelangem raiden erarbeitet hat......

Nun gibt es Epics für wenig aufwand..zugänglich für alle, auch die Leute mit wenig zeit.....und was ist....alle " Harten Spieler " beschweren sich.....

Freut euch doch das es Equip so leicht gibt...dann ist der Frust nicht so groß beim nächsten Addon......

Also ich finds klasse das ich mit wenig aufwand trozdem gut equiped bin :-)

Und ich spiele auch schon seit release....War auch MC/ BWL /AQ / Naxx..und was hat es mir gebracht..immer ganz viel Frust beim nächsten Addon....

Den hab ich nun nicht mehr und es ist gut so........

An alle die sich immer wieder über Veränderungen aufregen......

Sucht euch ne Höhle.....zerrt die Frauen an den Haaren da rein und um Gottes Willen , versucht nicht das " Feuer machen " zu erlernen......

greets: Ruhkskar


----------



## ReWahn (24. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und nun wandeln wir auf den eisigen Pfaden der Spekulation (Slippery when wet)
> 
> zu 1) keine Ahnung wie die Kundenströme derzeit aussehen, und ich vermute mal, das Blizz derartige Geschäftsinterna nur sehr wage, bearbeitet oder gar nicht an die Öffentlichkeit geben wird. Insofern halte ich mich da raus
> 
> ...



im vergleich mit sämtlichen anderen zum thema passenden communities hat buffed mit abstand den höchsten anteil an casuals...
würde sogar meinen, an der buffed.de comm haben casuals nen höheren anteil als an der gesamten wow-spielermasse...


----------



## Bergerdos (24. Juni 2009)

birdra schrieb:


> wieso muss man als schlechter spieler das selbe sehen und bekommen wie ein top spieler? ich hab das nie verlangt.



Das war der große Fehler von Blizzard als die Sunwell rausgebracht haben.
Was kostet so eine instanz wenn man die vielen tausend Programmierstunden rechnet inclusive ballancing der Bosse und Fehlerbehebung ? Ich schätze mal daß man mindestens auf eine halbe Millionen Dollar kommt - und wofür ?
Betriebswirtschaftlich war Sunwell eine Katastrophe, eine Menge Geld investiert aber 95% der Spieler haben Sunwell selber nicht als Verbesserung des Spiels empfunden. Die Insel drumherum schon, aber die Raidinstanz nicht weil einfach die 95% wusste n daß sie zu 70er Zeiten nie einen Fuß in die Instanz setzen werden - ergo war die Instanz für die Leute nicht existent. 
Warum sollte Blizzard denn das Spiel nur für die Topspieler erweitern ? 
Wenn Dir das reicht was Du als "schlechter Spieler" zu sehen bekommst, warum hast Du dann überhaupt BC gekauft, Dir als schlechtem Spieler hätte doch Classic reichen können ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Da diese Gruppe einen überwiegenden Teil der Spielerschaft ausmacht, und da wir, wie oben gelernt unser eigenes Level nicht festlegen können,
> wird der Boss jetzt einfach generft. Er macht weniger Schaden auf die Gruppe, hat weniger Leben, unnd verliert Fertigkeit Z.
> 
> Jetzt freuen sich natürlich die Casuals weil der Boss damit für sie in greifbare Nähe rückt. Soweit alles legitim. Leider ist das der Punkt an dem
> ...



Nunja, aus deinem schönen Beispiel lese ich, sofern ich es nicht missinterpretiere, zwei Alternativen.

1) der Boss wird nicht genervt und Raidgruppe X bekommt den Kill um den sie sich solange fleißig bemüht hat, für die Casual Gruppe wird der Boss weiterhin nicht erreichbar bleiben

2) der Boss wird genervt und Raidgruppe X ärgert sich ein Loch in Bauch ob ihrer überflüssigen Anstrengung. Dafür hat jetzt die Casualgruppe ne Chance den Boss zu sehen und zu legen.

Aus diesem Beispiel sehe ich keine Weg wie beide Gruppen glücklich nach Hause gehen können.
Blizz wird sich also für eine entscheiden müssen.
Und an dem punkt der Diskussion waren wir ja grade.


----------



## Ematra (24. Juni 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Nunja wird der Wahnsinn noch etwas gebufft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das jetzt soooo neu? Hab dieses Feature sowieso schon zur Verfügung (Quest Helper-Addon).


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juni 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> im vergleich mit sämtlichen anderen zum thema passenden communities hat buffed mit abstand den höchsten anteil an casuals...
> würde sogar meinen, an der buffed.de comm haben casuals nen höheren anteil als an der gesamten wow-spielermasse...



das ist ne Vermutung von dir.
genauso wie meine Vermutungen anstelle. (nur dass ich sie so nenne)
Solltest du konkrete Zahlen haben wäre eine Quelle nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bergerdos schrieb:


> Betriebswirtschaftlich war Sunwell eine Katastrophe, eine Menge Geld investiert aber 95% der Spieler haben Sunwell selber nicht als Verbesserung des Spiels empfunden. Die Insel drumherum schon, aber die Raidinstanz nicht weil einfach die 95% wusste n daß sie zu 70er Zeiten nie einen Fuß in die Instanz setzen werden - ergo war die Instanz für die Leute nicht existent.



Genau so ist es, aber das wird sehr gerne übersehen!


----------



## ThEDiciple (24. Juni 2009)

Ich versteh dieses ganze aufgerege der raider nicht. Ich raide auch 4 mal die woche soweit es das rl zulässt. 2 tage davon ulduar 10 , 2 ulduar 25. Zwischen durch wenn zeit ist halt noch AK usw.

Und ich sehe es in keinster weise als nachteil für raider an. Auch das argument man möchte als raider gerecht behandelt werden zählt nicht denn das wird man auch nach 3.2 . Schaut euch doch mal die Marken Items an (die 2 t8,5 teile mal außen vor) und vergleicht sie mit dropp items aus Ulduar. Ihr werdet schnell merken das dort ein gewaltiger unterschied zwischen den beiden sachen ist. Marken Items sind nicht schlecht, aber für regelmässige Raider eher unaktraktiv. Zumindestens interisseren mich diese gleich 0. Selbst bei den t sets muss man überlegen was schneller geht, das marken sammeln oder hoffen das in ak ma was dabei ist bzw im raid für dkp gewonnen wird. Einfach aus dem Grund, ich hab jetzt schon ein gutes solides t7,5 equipt , die marken items verbessern mich einfach zu gering um dafür die hohen preise auszugeben. Deswegen kapier ich net warum raider hier so einen aufstand machen. 
Auch wird man sich dadurch nicht voll equipten können, denn was bekommse für die conquest marken? Hose, Armschiene, Kette, Gürtel, Schuhe und dann noch 2 T sets Brust / Kopf die aber beide zusammen 116 marken kosten, und ob nun ein angeblicher noob bei ak glück hatte oder hier für marken kauft tut dann auch nix mehr zur sache. Alles in allem wird ein gelegenheitsspieler eh lange brauchen , denn sie spielen ja net lang für alle items wirds aber schon was dauern bis die marken zusammen sind.
Die Items die wir tragen werden dann immer noch besser sein (beispiel bei mir z.B marken Platte Tankstiefel vs . Ignis Dropp Platte Tank Stiefel) wo meine weit aus besser sind als die stiefel die man für marken bekommt.

 Dann kommt gern das argument mit der erfahrung. Klar bringt dir das beste equipt nix wenn du ein volldepp bist und kein bischen deine klasse beherschst oder bosstaktiken verstehst. Nur sein wir doch mal erlich, die meisten raider haben feste Gilden mit der sie raiden. Und ich weiß ja net wie das bei euren raids aussieht aber wenn bei uns einer durch striktes fehlverhalten dauerhaft wipes verursacht war er wohl erst einmal das letzte mal mit dabei. Wer Random Raidet und sich jetzt beschwert ist selber schuld. Außerdem konnte es dort eh schon immer passieren das du irgent einen volldeppen mit nimmst, diese werden aber eigentlich recht schnell aussortiert auch in random raids. Also keep cool leute, wer auf den epischen schwanz vergleich steht wird weiter auf seine kosten kommen denn raiditems sind und wahren immer besser. Und ob nun alle die sich in 2 wochen (was ich mal bezweifel das sie es so schnell schaffen) automatisch leute sind die ihre klasse weder beherschen noch die bosse wird man dann sehen. Wie gesagt wer Random Raidet muss damit auch jetzt schon rechnen und ist selber schuld. 

Aber na ja da die community eh nie zufrieden ist viel spaß beim weiter flamen


----------



## Nimeroth (24. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nunja, aus deinem schönen Beispiel lese ich, sofern ich es nicht missinterpretiere, zwei Alternativen.
> 
> 1) der Boss wird nicht genervt und Raidgruppe X bekommt den Kill um den sie sich solange fleißig bemüht hat, für die Casual Gruppe wird der Boss weiterhin nicht erreichbar bleiben
> 
> ...



Doch, es gibt noch eine dritte Alternative. Und zwar die, so wie es schon zu BC Zeiten gemacht wurde. Einfach ein bisschen mehr Zeit lassen.
Die Nerfs sollten dann kommen, wenn der größte Teil der Raider den Content durch hat. Das gibt auch den Gelegenheitsspielern erstmal die 
Möglichkeit, die vorgehenden Instanzen anzuschauen und nebenbei noch Equip mitzunehmen.

Diese können dann übergangslos in die nächthöhere und auch die Raider haben ihre neue Instanz. Ich lese hier immer wieder 
"ich habe ja noch nichtmal Naxx gesehen". Wieso dann überhaupt ins nächste? Oder geht es dann vieleicht doch nicht nur ums anscheuen und
gesehen haben?

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Doch, es gibt noch eine dritte Alternative. Und zwar die, so wie es schon zu BC Zeiten gemacht wurde. Einfach ein bisschen mehr Zeit lassen.
> Die Nerfs sollten dann kommen, wenn der größte Teil der Raider den Content durch hat.



Guck mal an, da haben wir ja sogar eine Punkt gefunden, über den wir uns einigen können.
Der UlduarNerf war dann doch ein wenig sehr schnell *zustimm*

Ich vermute mal (Achtung Vermutung), dass die deshalb soviel Gas geben weil Blizz wirklich jedes Jahr ein Addon raushauen will.
Nicht das das mal nach hinten losgeht.


----------



## Bodhishattva (24. Juni 2009)

Was soll man dazu sagen....

ich versuch mich mal neutral zu halten, obwohl ich mich auch zu den gedissten spieler zähl die seit Classic dabei sind.

Jeder hat seine Meinung& auch sein Recht darauf und es ist auch klar, wenn strategisch so drastische Änderungen kommen das sich 3 Gruppen& 2 Meinungen dazu bilden. Die einen findens gut, die anderen nicht und die einen wissen sowieso nicht was sie wollen.

korrekt oder nicht? Hier scheiden sich die Geister ganz erheblich und das mit berechtigung.

Kleines Beispiel:

Überlegt euch mal folgendes: 

Es gibt nen neuen Verein an eurem Wohnort, der tolle freizeit-aktivitäten anbietet und euch die möglichkeit bietet etwas individuelles zu tun, ihr habt nen riesen Spass dabei, weil ihr es schätzt wie der Verein geführt wird& was die Grund Idee dahinter ist. Da ihr so begeistert seid, entschliesst ihr euch auch euren Freunden davon zu erzählen und Sie zu motivieren auch mit zu machen, ihr werdet zu einem akiv mitglied und zahlt auch gerne etwas, das es a) den Verein auch weiterhin gibt und b) er weiter wachsen kann. Ausschlaggebend dafür ist der Fakt, dass ihr mit den Ideologien des Vereins einverstanden seit& sogar dafür ehrenamtliche Arbeiten macht. Ihr investiert "viel" Geld und vorallem Zeit, weil ihr an das Glaubt was der Verein euch bietet bzw. der Grund warum es ihn gibt. 1-2 Jahre später ist der Verein so gross, dass seine Mitglieder zahlen dank den "Gründungs-Mitglieder" und deren Herzblut so gross geworden ist, das es sich um ein vielfaches niederschlägt. So weit so gut....

Nun ist Blizzard kein Verein sondern ein Unternehmen.. hmm.. spätestens hier wird sich jeder überlgen ok rein zur Freude aller werden die WoW nicht entwickelt haben.

Nein, das haben sie bestimmt nicht aber Blizzard verdankt allein all den privaten Menschen aus aller Welt die Ehrenamtlich& mit viel Herzblut ihre Zeit& Geld darin investiert haben den erfolg. Wie kann ich eine solche Aussage machen? Ganz einfach, nehmt alle anderen MMorpg's die es auch schon lang vor WoW gab oder sonst ein Spiel, deren Erfolg ist immer darauf zurück zu führen das nicht das Unternehmen selbst sondern die Leute die Fan davon waren zum grössten Teil den Erfolg herbeigeführt haben, mit endlosen Communties, Hompepages, Guides, Mund zu Mund Propaganda etc etc. Niemand würde z.B Adidas Schue tragen wollen weil er mal ne coole Werbung im Tv gesehn hat, sondern weil der Kolege sie hat und der Sie cool findet und dich dazu animiert auch welche zu kaufen.

So...

Nun hat sich Blizzard irgendwann dazu entschieden, dass die Gründungsmitglieder ein vielfaches kleiner in der Anzahl sind als all die neuen die dazu gekommen sind und eigentlich verdienen wir am meisten Geld, wenn wir uns mehr um die breite Masse kümmern. Das probelm war nur das WoW so umfangreich geworden ist, das es für einen Neuen Kunden "mitglied" viel zu lange geadauert hätte um was im Spiel zu erreichen bzw der Durchschnitts Spieler der kommt weil alle schreien komm dahin, viel zu schnell den Spiel spass verloren hätte und dan wider gegangen wäre. Also wurde eine komplet neue Strategie eingeführt, man verzichtet auf die Spieler die den Erfolg ausgemacht haben, da man ja nun jetzt erfolgreich ist und setzt auf eine vollkommen neue Zielgruppe, die aber auch ein vollkommen anderes Spielverhalten hat, das heisst in kurzform in WoW muss in weniger Spielzeit mehr erreicht werden können, sprich man vereinfacht alles und legt alles auf die neue Zielgruppe aus, die weniger Zeit zum spielen hat bzw sich auch weniger Zeit dafür nimmt. Das Blizzard alles versucht um jeden mit seinen Bedürfnissen zu fesseln zeigt sich auch bei der massiven verzettelung Pvp und Pve unter einem Dach zu versorgen, was dan monatliche änderungen aller Klassen und Talente zur folge hat weil mans versucht zu balancen aber das ein Spieler gegen Spieler oder Spieler gegen NPC eine völlig andere aussgangslage ist und wohl kaum auszugleichen ist versucht blizzard einfach aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Ist dies nun korrekt oder nicht....

Fakt ist sicher das Kunden/Spieler oder nennt es wir ihr wollt, Umgangen wurden und so ihrer selbst auf eine art betrogen wurden, zumindest löst dies solche Emotionen aus, was man in xxxx tausend Beiträgen lesen kann und glaube ich auch von jedem nachvollzogen werden kann, genau so wie man es nachvollziehen kann das Blizz unternehmisch handelt. Warum sich ständig Casual Zocker zu Wort melden und ihr Mitspieler deren ihr WoW in diesem Ausmass verdanken könnt und die wie man ja scheinbar sieht glücklich mit den Änderung sind, ihre Kollegen angreift und sie auffordet somit mit WoW auf zu hören begreiff ich nicht.

Wenn man alles bis Dato resumiert, kann man sich nur eine Frage stellen: 

Was hätte Blizz besser machen können bzw. was kann Blizz evtl noch verändern um WoW doch zu etwas einizg Artigem werden zu lassen und nicht zu einem Produkt zu verkümmern das es einmal gab..?

Ich bin überezugt man hätt einen mittelweg gefunden, den HC Zockern etwas zu lassen was ihnen eine Bestätigung für ihr tun gibt und für die Masse ein grosses Spektrum an Erfolgen welche ihnen das Gefühlt gibt voll dabei zu sein und PvP ja meine Güte wie Dual Spec hätte man sicher euch nen PvP Spec machen können und somit ein Diskussions freies Leben gehabt was Pvp Vs PvE angeht und die damit verbundenen Klassen änderungen.

denn:

Wenn die sogenannten eingfleischten Release WoW Spieler alle gegangen sind, bleibt es nur eine kleine Zeitfrage bis sich auch die grosse Masse wieder gelangweilt fühlt und auch wieder geht, ohne Alpha-Tierchen läuft nirgendwo etwas bzw veliert schnell seinen Sinn und ich glaube das liegt in niemandems Interesse.

Ich für meinen Teil, wünschte mir eine bessere Lösung als das was uns der Patch 3.2 bringt bzw ich sehs als eine weitere verschlechterung an, nicht weil ich euch es nicht gönnen mag das ihr eure sachen einfacher erreicht oder Ulduar etc von innen seht sondern ganz einfach aus dem Grund das ich und die Interessens Gruppe von WoW deren ich angehöre, schlicht und ergreifend ignoriert wird.

so long


----------



## Honigblütensaft (24. Juni 2009)

Ich find immer noch alle so lustig !!


----------



## Casiopi (24. Juni 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> kurz zu mir: Ich bin Casual und muss sagen:
> Ich bin begeistert von den Änderungen, die Blizzard vornimmt
> 
> ...



Ich sags ja, Electronic Arts (EA) lässt grüssen.
Anspruchslose 0815 Games gibts an jeder Ecke, aber warum muss sich auch WoW in diese endlose Kette einreihen?

Es läuft alles darauf hinaus, dass man bald mit max-Level einsteigt und jeden Monat neue Raidinstanz sowie ein T-Set bekommt. Falls es das ist, was du und die Mehrheit der Community möchte, dann sollt ihr es auch bekommen. Ich wünche euch viel Spass.

Etwas noch zu Casual/Hardcorezocker. Ich kenne viele Familienmenschen die WoW 10 Stunden pro Woche spielen und trotzdem ihre Erfolge feiern, aber es gibt auch 24/7 Zocker die nix auf die Reihe kriegen und kaum etwas vom Content sehen.
Die 11 Mio. Spieler kann man nicht einfach in 95% Casual und 5% Hardcore aufteilen, es gibt sehr viele Grautöne dazwischen.


----------



## Súnzerò (24. Juni 2009)

Ich bezeichne mich nicht als Causal und spiele , mom spielte , viel WoW und zu BC Zeiten kam ich auch nur bis kurz vor Illidan .... Und das Gefühl war 1000 mal besser als es jetzt ist. Denn man hatte immer ein Ziel vor Augen , eine Motivation, Equip war/ist nie die Motivation sie ist nur die Belohnung für Gute Leistungen. 

Wie ist es heute? Was sind denn meine Ziele als PVEler? Equip farmen, so sieht es heute aus, das sind keine Ziele , beinhaltet keine Motivation und ein Content in einem Monat zu clearen oder schneller schafft keinnen Orgasmus. So siehts aus.

ihr diskutiert so einen Blullshit, jeder von uns die lange und viel WoW gespielt haben kennt die Leute die nicht so viel Zeit investieren, ich habe jedoch nie zu BC Zeiten gehört das die Meckern weil sie auch nach BT oder Sunwell wollen, nein sie waren glücklich weil die Grundlagen super waren, nämlich Motivation aus Zielen zu schöpfen. Genau so hätte es bleiben müssen....

Oder stelle ich mich als 100% PVEler hin und heule das ich im PvP nicht an einem Tag ein 2400 Rating schaffe? Blizzard PVP ist soooo hart bitte macht was dagegen ich möchte auch das höchste PVP Set haben *heul-wein* .....Merkts was???

Ihr ( die Boons) und Blizzards Schlipsträger Etage die wahrscheinlich noch nie WoW gespielt hat , haben uns PVElern jede Motivation genommen, wir haben 0 Ziele mehr, was sollte denn unser Ziel sein? Hardmodes? Archivments? Motivation schöpft man nicht aus Dingen die einen im Endeffekt nicht besser aussehen lassen als vorher, Motivation = Verbesserung ... Kein Fortschritt = Keine Motivation


----------



## DieSchachtel (24. Juni 2009)

In memory to World Of Warcraft,


              E P I C | F A I L


----------



## MetallBrocken (24. Juni 2009)

MIr hat WoW immaer spaß gemacht obwohl es recht einfach ist
Meiner Meinung nach sollte Jeder dem dieses SPIEL keinen Spaß macht einfach damit aufhören oder bis zum nächsten patch warten da kann schon alles ganz anders aussehen.
Ich spiele WoW schon seit dem ende der classic zeit und ich habe immer wieder Pausen eingelegt, was ich auch jedem ans Herz legen würde der jetzt die Schnauze von Blizz voll hat.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Juni 2009)

Súnzerò schrieb:


> Ihr ( die Boons) und Blizzards Schlipsträger Etage die wahrscheinlich noch nie WoW gespielt hat , haben uns PVElern jede Motivation genommen, wir haben 0 Ziele mehr, was sollte denn unser Ziel sein? Hardmodes? Archivments? Motivation schöpft man nicht aus Dingen die einen im Endeffekt nicht besser aussehen lassen als vorher, Motivation = Verbesserung ... Kein Fortschritt = Keine Motivation



du spielst seit bc und standest kurz vor illidan....demnach vermute ich, das dies gegen ende bc geschah. du willst ja nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass bt zu dem zeitpunkt eine herausforderung war....

in welchem punkt unterscheiden sich die jetzigen ziele zu den zielen in bc? wie schnell gabs denn die ersten nerfs von vash und kael? hat sich das damalige markenequip nicht auch weiter entwickelt? begen ende gabs teilweise items auf bt-niveau für marken und für mh / bt war nichtmal mehr kara equip von nöten.

in meinen augen hat sich im vergleich zu bc (späterer stunde) nichts verschlechtert....im gegenteil


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch erst ca 2 Monate nach dem release von tbc angefangen, als ich 70 wurde hat s3 angefangen. schon damals haben die pve´ler und diejenigen, die seit dem release vom classic wow dabei waren, sich über pvp s1 für ehre aufgeregt. trotzdem war kara noch anspruchsvoll, gruul ohne 25 konzentrierte leute überhaupt nicht schaffbar und zu maggi oder in ssc / das auge hat man sich gar nicht erst reingetraut. 

seit patch 2.4 und nachher dem dicken nerfpatch kurz vor wotlk ggeht es meiner meinung nach mit wow bergab. ich spiele zwar auch noch, mir macht aber zB pve gar keinen spaß mehr, ich spiele nur noch pvp. pvp fordert mich wenigstens, gut , ich könnte mit einer guten gilde bestimmt auch in ulduar 2-3 wochen spaß haben im raid, aber auf lange sicht bestimmt nicht. 

jetzt kommt patch 3.2,  wie so viele werde ich wieder heroics farmen um mir den schönen t8,5 helm zu kaufen. und dann? hab ich trotzdem nichts erreicht, t8,5 wird nichts besonderes mehr sein.

ich glaube, dieser patch ist ein guter moment, die sommerpause zu beginnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

MFG derderimmerstirbt ( seit kurzem nicht mehr dank pve bossen )


----------



## Súnzerò (24. Juni 2009)

doppelpost sry


----------



## Súnzerò (24. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> du spielst seit bc und standest kurz vor illidan....demnach vermute ich, das dies gegen ende bc geschah. du willst ja nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass bt zu dem zeitpunkt eine herausforderung war....
> 
> in welchem punkt unterscheiden sich die jetzigen ziele zu den zielen in bc? wie schnell gabs denn die ersten nerfs von vash und kael? hat sich das damalige markenequip nicht auch weiter entwickelt?




o-O ich hab nie geschrieben seit wann ich spiele, spielen tue ich seit beta, mit Pausen, aber seit BC als wirklicher PVEler, also kann ich auch die Causal Seite gut beurteilen, denn ich war selbst mal ein Gelegenheitsspieler. Jetzt bin ich es wieder weil einem alles genommen wurde was die Sucht ausmachte, was den Spass brachte und unzählige Abende. Und nein ich rede nicht nach dem grossen Nerf von BC, ich meine die Zeit in denen SSC TK BT noch Niveau hatten und man sich einen Kill erarbeiten musste.

Natürlich gab es NErfs von Vash und Kel im Progress aber du willst mir doch nicht erzählen das auch nur ein Endcounter in WOTLK so hart ist wie jeder Encounter in BC ?! Dann hast du echt keine Ahnung vom PVE Aspekt des Spiels. Wochenlang waren wir bei Archimonde während andere Gilden schon vor oder iN Sunwell standen und? Ich habe nie jemanden meckern gehört , es hat uns alle so zusammen geschweisst als Archimonde down ging und wir nach BT konnten, in BT gab es auch Encounter die einfach nicht liegen wollten, ROS z.B. und? Es hat niemand gemeckert das er nach Sunwell will , und das Equip von dort haben möchte. Die Raidabende waren einfach toll , das Gefühl es 4 Stunden zu versuchen und ja entweder es klappt oder wenn nicht dann halt Mund abwischen weitermachen.... Das Gefühl wurde komplett rausgenommen und das war es was doch den PVE Aspekt so attraktiv machte.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Juni 2009)

Súnzerò schrieb:


> Natürlich gab es NErfs von Vash und Kel im Progress aber du willst mir doch nicht erzählen das auch nur ein Endcounter in WOTLK so hart ist wie jeder Encounter in BC ?! Dann hast du echt keine Ahnung vom PVE Aspekt des Spiels.



ahnung schon....nur evtl eine andere sichtweise der dinge...



Súnzerò schrieb:


> Wochenlang waren wir bei Archimonde während andere Gilden schon vor oder iN Sunwell standen und? Ich habe nie jemanden meckern gehört , es hat uns alle so zusammen geschweisst als Archimonde down ging und wir nach BT konnten, in BT gab es auch Encounter die einfach nicht liegen wollten, ROS z.B. und? Es hat niemand gemeckert das er nach Sunwell will , und das Equip von dort haben möchte. Die Raidabende waren einfach toll , das Gefühl es 4 Stunden zu versuchen und ja entweder es klappt oder wenn nicht dann halt Mund abwischen weitermachen.... Das Gefühl wurde komplett rausgenommen und das war es was doch den PVE Aspekt so attraktiv machte.



zu dieser zeit hatten die bt und mh bosse schon fast alle nerfs hinter sich (bis auf 3.0) wo war da der unterschied zum jetzigen ulduar? warum hat es zusammengeschweißt? warum fühltest du dich so gut in deinem raid? weil es neu für dich war und du noch keine grosse raiderfahrung hattest. es wiederholt sich alles.....um so mehr bosse du gelegt hast, desto leichter fallen dir die neuen.

wir hatten vor 3.0 auch nur muru down...kj lag erst nach dem nerf. natürlich hat das spass gemacht, aber ich habe in wotlk den gleichen spass. und ganz ehrlich, sowas wie swp muss ich nimmer haben.


----------



## Honigblütensaft (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Ich würde diesen ganzen Thread in Spieler vs Götter umbennenen. Wer am meisten Opfer bringt, der kriegt des was er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sephirót15 (24. Juni 2009)

Also ich halte diese Sache mit den Emblemen für völlig sinnlos von Blizz... BC lief ja eig gut, warum machen sie es net wieder so... die Casuals haben jezz naxx, sogar noch besser jetzt können auch die Casuals raiden, aber denke mal auch als Casual will man sich sein Equip irgendwie erarbeitetn um dann sagen zu können, dass man was für sein Equip getan hat und nicht alles in den A**** geschoben kriegen.
Denke mal das wird vielen die Motivation nehmen. (mir nimmts die zumindest..)


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. Juni 2009)

es hat doch so gut mit wotkl angefangen, warum macht blizz "sein" egenes spiel so "kaputt" ?

den Text vom TE kann ich so unterschreiben


----------



## Ráana (24. Juni 2009)

/sign

Wunderbarer post des Threadstellers..


----------



## OMGlooool (24. Juni 2009)

Ich denke Blizzard macht das Spiel für die Casuals kaputt und nicht für die Hardcore-Raider.
Die hardcore-Raider-Einstellung ist nämlich: "Wenn es nach mir ginge soll Blizzard jedem frei t8,5 geben denn equip ist nur ein Mittel zum Zweck."
Die allgemeine Casual-Einstellung ist: "Ich will raiden gehen weil es mir Spaß macht und Ich gutes equip haben will."
Und durch dieses neue Prinzip von Blizzard, die karten neu zu mischen, und jeden auf dieselbe equip-stufe zu stezten werden überwiegend Casuals abgeschreckt. Dadurch wird Blizzard viele seiner wichtigsten Spieler verlieren: Die Casuals

Ich zB bin ein Casual und Ich weiß echt nicht, ob Ich nach dem Patch noch wow spielen werde.
Ich werde es mir natürlich angucken aber wenn das tatsächlich so umgesetzt wird werde Ich mich wohl nach etwas anderem umsehen.

Dazu kommt noch diese neue Raidinstanz, das Kolloseum: Man hat nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an versuchen um die Bosse zu legen, und trashmops wurden weggelassen und so ein blödsinn....
Ich mein WTF?
naja man wird sehn


----------



## Quintusrex (24. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> .........
> 
> 1) der Boss wird nicht genervt und Raidgruppe X bekommt den Kill um den sie sich solange fleißig bemüht hat, für die Casual Gruppe wird der Boss weiterhin nicht erreichbar bleiben
> 
> ...




Rein vom wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt gesehen, wird Blizz das zweite machen. Die Frage ist doch eher, wenn die Nerfs kommen sollen. Wenn die Aussage "jedes Jahr eine Erweiterung" stimmt, können wir ende dieses  /anfang nächstes Jahres mit der Nächsten rechnen. 

Solange muss Blizz die Spieler bei der Stange halten und eines der Mittel sind halt die Nerfs. Wenn ich aber das Tempo sehe, mit dem zur Zeit generft wird, kann man davon ausgehen, dass bei 3.3 Ulduar den Status von Naxx als Einstiegsraid übernimmt. die Bosse von Naxx können dann in Rente gehen.

Ob das aus spielerrischer Sicht sinnvoll ist muss jeder selbst endscheiden. Meiner Meinung nach kommen die Vereinfachungen einfach zu früh. 

Mir wäre es lieber Blizz würde 2 oder 3 neue 5er Inis einführen, die vom Schwierigkeitsgrad und den Items zwischen Naxx und Ulduar liegen sollten und und den Markenblödsinn weg lassen.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (24. Juni 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Rein vom wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt gesehen, wird Blizz das zweite machen. Die Frage ist doch eher, wenn die Nerfs kommen sollen. Wenn die Aussage "jedes Jahr eine Erweiterung" stimmt, können wir ende dieses  /anfang nächstes Jahres mit der Nächsten rechnen.
> 
> Solange muss Blizz die Spieler bei der Stange halten und eines der Mittel sind halt die Nerfs. Wenn ich aber das Tempo sehe, mit dem zur Zeit generft wird, kann man davon ausgehen, dass bei 3.3 Ulduar den Status von Naxx als Einstiegsraid übernimmt. die Bosse von Naxx können dann in Rente gehen.
> 
> ...



Warum nerft Blizzard so häufig? 
Wie ich erfahren habe heute hat Blizzard es eher auf den Amerikanischen Markt richtig abgesehen, dort herrscht das PVP ziemlich viel weswegen sie immer wieder an den Klassen rumbasteln. Da diese PVPler aber auch ab und an Inis gehen kümmern sie sich auch um die PVEler? 
PVPler haben aber generellt weniger Zeit für Inis, sie spielen halt hauptsächlich PVP weswegen es nur logisch ist, dass sie es den PVPlern einfacher machen müssen. 

Derzeit sieht es wohl so aus: "PVP < PVE < RP"


----------



## Yldrasson (24. Juni 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Derzeit sieht es wohl so aus: "PVP < PVE < RP"



Bezeichnend dafür finde ich besonders, dass nicht einmal mehr die "Grüße, Abenteurer! [...]" - Meldung erscheint, wenn man auf einem Rollenspielserver einloggt... :-/


----------



## Xyester (24. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht wieso sich alle aufregen... Dieses System "mit Heros ans beste EQ kommen" gab es auch in BC. Da war es auch möglich mit den Emblemen Items auf Sunwell niveau zu kaufen, nur musste man eben mehr bezahlen. Außerdem gehts beim raiden doch nicht nur ums EQ oder? (Obwohl das auch viel besser sein wird als das, dass durch die Heros zu erreichen sein wird). Soweit ich weiß gehts um den "spaß" den wohl viele hier shcon vergessen haben. Ich kann die Aufregung zwar irgendwo verstehen, doch bitte sagt nichts von einem "neuen Prinzip", denn das gabs auch schon vorher...


----------



## Kirstan (24. Juni 2009)

Vieleicht sollten sich viele mal die Patchnotes durchlesen bevor sie hier was schreiben. Viele meckern rum, das Blizzard das Spiel für die Casuals kaputt macht. Aber eigentlich ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall.

In der neuen Instanz gibt es neue Marken, mit denen man sich Equipergänzungen (bei weitem nicht alles) für den aktuellen Content holen kann.
In allen anderen Instanzen fallen Marken eine Stufe tiefer, damit auch Casuals schneller auf Ulduarstufiges Euip aufschließen können, und somit Ulduar und die Anfänge des Tuniers raiden können. Das Euip bekommen sie aber auch nicht geschenkt, für die Marken müssen auch erstmal Bosse besiegt werden.

Die Beschränkung der Anzahl der Wipes kommt auch nur Casuals zu gute. Wenn ich nur einen Tag die Woche raide, habe ich gar keine Zeit für viele Wipes. Die Anzahl der Wipes wird sicher nicht bei 5 oder 10 liegen. Die Pro-Gamer die aber 5-6 Tage die Woche gehen, werden ausgebremst.
Und wer sagt eigentlich das Casuals schlechter spielen, sie spielen nur weniger.


----------



## Maltztrunk (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn die hardcore spieler alle mit t9 rumlaufen was ist dann so schlimm das causals mit 1-2 t8 teilen rumlaufen. 
Sonst müsste jeder der jetzt t8 hat sich auch über leute mit t7 aufregen weil naxx so einfach ist.


----------



## Maridan (24. Juni 2009)

Ohhh mein Gott.... alle Itemgeil hier oder was? Die meisten hier sehen in Instanz nur noch den Loot. Echt arm das einzige worüber hier diskutiert wird ist der verdammte drecks Loot. Aber wenn wir mal davon ausgehen das Casuals niemals yogg oder zu classic zeiten c'thun gesehen haben, dann sollte der Loot eher in den hintergrund treten.

Nur leider verbinden die Leute heutzutage eine instanz mit epixxe und nicht mehr mit epische Schlachten von einst. Natürlich liegt es auch daran das Blizz die raids von 40 auf 25 mann herabgesetzt hat.  Was ich persönlich nicht schlimm finde, da es mit der heutigen Spiel Situation eh nicht mehr geklappt hätte nen 40 Mann Raid aufzustellen.


----------



## Narijadrow (24. Juni 2009)

Maridan schrieb:


> Ohhh mein Gott.... alle Itemgeil hier oder was? Die meisten hier sehen in Instanz nur noch den Loot. Echt arm das einzige worüber hier diskutiert wird ist der verdammte drecks Loot. Aber wenn wir mal davon ausgehen das Casuals niemals yogg oder zu classic zeiten c'thun gesehen haben, dann sollte der Loot eher in den hintergrund treten.
> 
> Nur leider verbinden die Leute heutzutage eine instanz mit epixxe und nicht mehr mit epische Schlachten von einst. Natürlich liegt es auch daran das Blizz die raids von 40 auf 25 mann herabgesetzt hat.  Was ich persönlich nicht schlimm finde, da es mit der heutigen Spiel Situation eh nicht mehr geklappt hätte nen 40 Mann Raid aufzustellen.



Problem ist doch ganz einfach das die scheiss inis sowas von billig sind das man da mit verbundenen augen durchgeht und deshalb geht man auch nur wegen der items rein weils sonst gänzlich sinnfrei wäre ... man geht halt heut als frischer 80er durch die heros ohne probs - raids und raidbosse wo es mal richtig zur sache geht sind halt auch leider mangelware und wenn dann mal einer da ist gibbet ne woche später nen nerf oder eq boost so das aus einer eventuellen herausforderung abseits von standart ae gespamme und vielleicht ab und an mal ne movement einlage - damit man net am boss stirbt -wieder eine farce sondersgleichen wird.... seit wotlk ists ganz einfach nur noch booooorrrring, abfarmen, abfarmen ach ja und nochmal abfarmen .... und danach abwarten das sich irgendwann vielleicht mal wieder was ändert was spass bringt ... es ist einfach fakt das die meisten spieler ob casual oder nicht trotzdem herausforderungen mögen und die sind einfach nicht mehr da - ausser vielleicht das man sofern die gilde net groß genug is kaum nen raid auf die beine bekommt weil kein aas mehr bock auf iwas hat - weil jede klasse a alles kann b alles gebrauchen kann und c so einfach zu spielen is inzwischen dass man nach nen paar wochen nicht mal mehr lust zum twinken hat was einem früher über langweilige zeiten brachte - und DAS ist das schei.... problem an der sache und auch der punkt welcher das spiel kaputt macht ... in KEINEM game ist der spieler langzeitmotiviert ohne herausforderung und in diesem punkt waren die vorgänger von wotlk einfach besser .... weil man nicht am anfang einer hero inze mit billigem eq zu 100% wußte obs nen clearrun wird oder nicht und weil man auch in dummen 5er hero inis durchaus auf ein zwei sachen achten musste - heut rennste da halt nur so durch pullst alles was geht so das der heiler grad noch in der lage ist den tank am atmen zu halten zur not heilt eben nen zweiter mit und wartest ne minute und alles liegt vor einem - sack auf items rein ab zur nexten hero- binnen einer woche haste mit wenig aufwand 314239424 marken womit man sich dann alsbald zuwerfen kann- marken gabs vorher auch und das war auch ok aber die leistung die dafür erbracht werden musste war auf einem anderen niveau - was noch ein wichtiger punkt ist patch hin oder her im prinzip interessiert es kaum noch jemanden was da kommt da eh alle paar monate alles neu gemacht wird.... ist einfach das jeder gleich aussieht und nicht nur die skins sind die gleichen auch in der masse die items .... die vielfalt ist einfach weg - jeder individualismus ist futsch .... es gibt nur noch 1 2 sachen worauf man sich spezializieren kann ohne das der char ineffektiv wird und das war es dann .. da hatte man früher einfach mehr spielraum und es machte auch laune "anders" zu sein und seine mitspieler von seinem charbuilt zu überzeugen - und da könnt ihr noch hunderte threaths machen was euch bei einem neuen update stört es sind einfach dinge welche die motivation rauben und individualität des spielers einschränken die blizz ändern muss - es stört doch in wahrheit niemanden wenn finetuning an den klassen vorgenommen wird daran sind wir nun seit x jahren doch schon gewohnt und immer sucht man sich als player eine neue effektive umgangsart mit seinem char... oder wechselt eben die klasse zeitweilig

und jene unterscheidung casual oder pseudopro ist doch nur die verzweifelte suche nach einem sündenbock der nicht "blizz" is - weil "blizz" auf irgendwas reagiert -> und der ausgangspunkt muss ja jeweils die andere community sein welcher man nicht selbst angehört .... genau wie das ewige pve/pvpler geschwafel- bullshit ... - als casual konnte man auch schon immer jeden content sehen und als pvpler genauso es hing meist nur daran wie man sich selbst mit seiner spielweise auseinandersetzte ... war man bereit auch mal 5 mins rat von anderen zu befolgen hat man was gelernt und konnte es alsbald anwenden somit konnte man genauso sein eq für schwere encounter zusammenbekommen wie andere auch und genauso bei fordernden raids mitwirken.... - heute herrscht anscheinend nur ne völlig hirnrissige sowie zwecklose DPS-fanatie und abgrenzung in itemklassen ungeachtet was leute bringen und leisten - und wenns nicht läuft isses das EQ- was sonst - also update EQ anstelle den leuten das denken einzuimpfen 

I know OFF TOPIC - aber das is der fred schon seit seite 2 oder 3 in dem dreh...wie immer halt c ya


----------



## blaupause (24. Juni 2009)

2ter beitrag und dann schon so ausgelassen ^^

trotzdem /sign


----------



## eimer07 (24. Juni 2009)

Narijadrow schrieb:


> es ist einfach fakt das die meisten spieler ob casual oder nicht trotzdem herausforderungen mögen und die sind einfach nicht mehr da



Wann lernen es endlich mal die meisten? Ein RPG kann einfach nicht schwierig sein! Nur Zeitaufwendig! Außer ein paar Bossen die das Spiel eigentlich nicht ausmachen gibt es absolut keine Herausforderung in RPGs (außer vll Eve-Online). Außerdem ist nur ein kleiner Teil der WoW-Spieler in Foren unterwegs. Ob es wirklich die meisten sind, werden wie in einigen Monaten sehen. Und ich bin mir sehr sicher das die Zahlen nur "minimal" runter gehen werden.


----------



## Narijadrow (25. Juni 2009)

Wann lernen es endlich mal die meisten? Ein RPG kann einfach nicht schwierig sein! Nur Zeitaufwendig! <<<<<<<<<<<< Wobei ja die bezeichnung RPG schon hohn ist.. aber egal ...  du magst zwar recht haben das zeit ein faktor ist um etwas zu schaffen ... - dennoch ist sobald die zeit begrenzt wird deine aussage genauso fürn A... das is dann sache vom gamedesign 

ich sagte auch net das die spielerzahlen sinken werden ... - mir missfällt so einiges und das scho ne ganze weile aber mein abo läuft trotzdem - auch wenn ich net mehr so häufig einlogge halt meist nut zu terminen oder um nen bissl zu quatschen wenns hochkommt mal ne pvpsession... aber so ist es bei vielen anderen auch ... harren wir der dinge die da kommen - die spieler bzw abo zahl ist halt kein kriterium für zufriedenheit...


----------



## BimmBamm (25. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ja das mag ja sein, aber ich vermute mal, dass Blizz seine Entscheidungen, was denn nun wirtschaftlich sinnvoller ist oder nicht, weniger auf FanSeiten ausdiskutiert sondern in internen Fachsitzungen.
> Und das was die dort für erfolgversprechender halten wird umgesetzt.
> 
> Dürfte in 90% aller Firmen ähnlich sein
> ...



Wo wir wieder bei der Filmindustrie wären, die Konzepte nach Marketing-Analysen entwerfen - und sich wundern, daß ihr Produkt nicht den erwarteten Erfolg einfährt, obwohl sie doch nach den Analysen alles richtig am Reißbrett entworfen haben, während der völlig unerwartete Aussenseiter die Kinos füllt. 

Bei WotLK scheint es so ausgesehen zu haben: "Die Marktanalyse zeigt, daß der Großteil unserer Kunden zwar viel spielt, aber den Raids fernbleibt!" Der Marketing-Stratege: "Das ist alles zu schwer - macht es leichter! Bringt mehr Kunden!"

Nun stockt das erste Mal seit Jahren die Kundenzunahme. "Was haben wir falsch gemacht? Wir haben doch auf den Markt reagiert und es leichter gemacht! Irgendwie haben wir kaum mehr Raids nach Malygos oder Ulduar bekommen als seinerzeit zu Gruul und Maggi! Dafür springen uns auch ein paar der sog. "Casuals" ab, weil sie sich langweilen!" Der Marketing-Stratege: "Das muß noch einfacher werden! Und mehr Items!"

Warten wir die nächste Quartalsveröffentlichung ab. Die Antwort auf eventuell weiter stagnierende oder gar rückgängige Kundenzahlen werden die Marketing-Leute jedoch in ihrer "bewährten" Taktik sehen, statt die Entwicklung echter "Casual"- und "Hardcore"-Inhalte voranzutreiben. Die würden Investitionen kosten, die den Gewinn der Aktionäre schmälern. Ich glaube nicht mal, daß ein starker Konkurrent die Haltung Blizzards noch ändern könnte, weil dort schon lange keine passionierten Software-Designer, die das konsequent entwickeln, was sie gerne spielen möchten, den Ton angeben.


----------



## Narijadrow (25. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder bei der Filmindustrie wären, die Konzepte nach Marketing-Analysen entwerfen - und sich wundern, daß ihr Produkt nicht den erwarteten Erfolg einfährt, obwohl sie doch nach den Analysen alles richtig am Reißbrett entworfen haben, während der völlig unerwartete Aussenseiter die Kinos füllt.
> 
> Bei WotLK scheint es so ausgesehen zu haben: "Die Marktanalyse zeigt, daß der Großteil unserer Kunden zwar viel spielt, aber den Raids fernbleibt!" Der Marketing-Stratege: "Das ist alles zu schwer - macht es leichter! Bringt mehr Kunden!"
> 
> ...



/sign .... denke da genauso weil es wie in der film und musik industrie bis zum heutigen tage fast immer genauso lief wie du dargestellt hast und es seit jahren in der spieleindustrie ähnlich ist ... vorallem wenn es einen konkurrenten geben würd, würde dieser nach kurzer zeit und nach erreichen einer bestimmten erfolgs sowie erwartungshürde seitens der geldgeber und fachpresse ähnlich handeln .... am ende bleibt ein game was xtausend möglichkeiten hat ein hammer zu sein ... weit hinter den ansprüchen der passionierten spielergemeinde zurueck und wird von den machern soweit verkrüppelt und verspekuliert bis es doch irgendwann von den spielern ersetzt wird durch nachrückende oder alternative games ... wow hat verdammt viele möglichkeiten richtig gut und für jedermann was zu sein wo man noch ewigkeiten spass daran hätte ... aber entscheidende entwicklungen kommen meist viel zu verspätet wo es irgendwann niemanden mehr vom hocker reisst und dann so ungleichmässig und teils in geballter form das es zwar ein kurzes hoch gibt aber danach wieder ewigkeiten rumgegammelt wird auf den servern...


----------



## Quintusrex (25. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> ......
> Nun stockt das erste Mal seit Jahren die Kundenzunahme. "Was haben wir falsch gemacht? Wir haben doch auf den Markt reagiert und es leichter gemacht! Irgendwie haben wir kaum mehr Raids nach Malygos oder Ulduar bekommen als seinerzeit zu Gruul und Maggi! Dafür springen uns auch ein paar der sog. "Casuals" ab, weil sie sich langweilen!" Der Marketing-Stratege: "Das muß noch einfacher werden! Und mehr Items!"
> 
> Warten wir die nächste Quartalsveröffentlichung ab. Die Antwort auf eventuell weiter stagnierende oder gar rückgängige Kundenzahlen werden die Marketing-Leute jedoch in ihrer "bewährten" Taktik sehen, statt die Entwicklung echter "Casual"- und "Hardcore"-Inhalte voranzutreiben. Die würden Investitionen kosten, die den Gewinn der Aktionäre schmälern. Ich glaube nicht mal, daß ein starker Konkurrent die Haltung Blizzards noch ändern könnte, weil dort schon lange keine passionierten Software-Designer, die das konsequent entwickeln, was sie gerne spielen möchten, den Ton angeben.




Solange nur noch reagiert wird, wird sich nichts ändern. Im Moment kann man den Eindruck gewinnen, Blizz bastelt immer an der Ecke aus der das Geschrei am größten ist und das in der zeitlichen Mitte zwischen zwei Erweiterungen das halbe Spiel geändert wird, ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Große Änderungen an den Klassen wird es wohl erst wieder kurz vor oder mit der nächsten Erweiterung geben. Zu dem Zeitpunkt dürften auch die Raidinis nochmals heftig generft werden.

Um wirklich zu sehen, in welche Richtung sich WoW entwickelt, werden wir wohl die nächste Erweiterung abwarten müssen.

was deine "passionierten Software-Designer, die das konsequent entwickeln, was sie gerne spielen möchten" angeht.

wer auf dem Spielmarkt Geld verdienen will, entwickelt keine Spiel für sich, sondern für die zahlende Kundschaft. Du kannst davon ausgehen dass bei Blizzard sich jetzt schon Entwickler die Köpfe zerbrechen, wie der direkte WoW Nachfolger aussehen muss, um wenigstens halb so erfolgreich zu sein als das jetztige WoW. 

Die Zeit in der 2 oder 3 Entwickler im ihrem Keller das ultimative Game entwickeln, dass auch noch wirtschaftlich ein Erfolg wird, ist schon lange vorbei


----------



## Trorg (25. Juni 2009)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht?
Blizz hat doch allen entsprochen besonders beim neuen Patch.
Für die Progamer sind die Hardmodes da (Freya 3 b oder Mimiron im Hardmode sind schon knackig)
Die Casuals die sich fürs Raiden interessieren können sich den ganzen Content ansehen (Ohne Hardmodes mit schlechterem Loot ganz zu schweigen von Algalon).
Und Spieler wie ich die Spass am raiden haben und viel zocken können die schwierigkeit der Instanz skalieren wie sie wollen.

Viel schlimmer an der ganzen sache ist das das Spielen verlernt wird.
Das Leveln zu einfach geworden (viele spieler auf Level 80 kennen teilweise nichtmal ihre skills) weil sie sie einfach nie nutzen mussten.
Welcher "neue" Jäger kann noch den "Sprung-Dreh-Schuss" den man damals zum kiten genutzt hat oder für die Epische Jägerquest?
Wieviel "neue" Priester sind in den genuss gekommen solche Quests wie "Segnung" zu machen?

Es ist egal geworden ob du was kannst oder nicht, bald hast du bling bling Epics an dir und kannst dich damit toll fühlen.
Und das finde ich einfach schade.
Als Spieler der auch nur ein funken Anspruch an sein Hobby stellt (denn das ist WoW nunmal, ein Hobby) sollte man sich mit dem Spiel befassen, seine Klasse kennen und mit umgehen können.
Leider ist das nicht mehr der fall und da liegt das Hauptproblem.
Das soll nicht heissen das Casual´s die schlechteren Spieler sind, sondern das bei der Masse der Accounts (Spieler) eben nicht alle die super imba mega Roxxor Gamer sind.
Und das es schon sehr frustrierend sein kann für jemand der sich mit seinem Hobby beschäftigt sieht wie ein Magier mit gleicher Ausrüstung grade 20 % von dem leistet was man selber bringt und dadurch ein erfolg ausbleibt.
Ich weis nicht wie es auf euren Servern aussieht aber Random in eine heroic Instanz zu gehen und dann neben grünen, frisch 80gern zu stehen die die hälfte vom schaden des Tanks machen weil sie nichtmal wissen was das Wort "Trefferwertung" bedeutet, macht einfach keinen Spass.

Daher gebe ich dem TE recht, aber ändern wird sich nix, WoW ist zu einem Casual Spiel geworden und nur für sich selber und seine Freunde kann man das Spiel interessant machen indem man sich um die Erfolge und Hardmodes kümmert und nicht drum ob Spieler XY jetzt den längeren Stab in der Hand hat als man selber.


----------



## FoolsTome (25. Juni 2009)

> Woho und nun was wollt ihr ändern? Da es vor allem den Entscheidungsträgern von Blizzard intressiert was in einen Deutschen nicht Blizz Forum steht.


Wenn du Vogel lesen koenntest, wuesstest du, dass genau der gleiche thread auch im offiziellen forum steht.
[QUOTE post='1828674' date='24.06.2009, 17:40']Natürlich gab es NErfs von Vash und Kel im Progress aber du willst mir doch nicht erzählen das auch nur ein Endcounter in WOTLK so hart ist wie jeder Encounter in BC ?![/QUOTE]
Naja, Lurker und Karathress waren schon ne lachnummer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Und von Solarian will ich gar nicht erst reden. Die hatte den schwierigkeitsgrad von Anub'Rekhan. Wenns hoch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (25. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte ein Spiel keine Arbeit sein, dennoch sollte es auch fair zugehen.
> Das hat auch nichts mit Neid oder ähnlichem zu tun, wenn jemand einfach besser in einem Spiel ist, dann sollte er auch dafür belohnt werden.
> Wenn dagegen jemand überhaupt nicht sein Klasse spielen kann und dennoch praktisch das Gleiche erreichen kann, wie jemand der seine Klasse perfekt beherrscht, dann stimmt etwas nicht.
> 
> ...


Das sehe ich etwas anders. Vor 2 Jahren und davor bin ich trotz genügender Spielzeit und Güte nicht in bessere Raid reingekommen, weil andere immer trotz schlechter Leistung das Maul so aufgerissen haben wie es der Raidleitung gefiel. Da die Raidleitungen auf solche Lippenbekenntnisse in "ihrer Sprache" immer wieder reinfallen, ist der Durchsatz an solchen Maulhelden immer sehr groß gewesen. Manche wurden sogar, weil nur sie eine für den Raid wichtige Klasse gespielt haben bis zu Leech King immer wieder mitgezogen. Jetzt kam über die Ghule ein Reset und Fallenlassen solcher Raidlleecher. Die Leistung der Großraider in normalen Instanzengrupplen war zu allen Zeiten zu sehr großen Teilen kläglich, weil sie selten improvisieren und vor allem ihren Damage nicht wirklich beurteilen konnten und im Griff hatten. (das lustigste Beispiel find ich immer noch, waren T5-Magier, welche meinten mal eben die Tanzgruppen in Karazhan solon zu müssen und in den 3 AE-Flammen stehen geblieben sind. - Als neusetes Beispiel war da kürzlich ein Jäger in nem mittelmässig gerüsteten Random 25er-Naxx, welcher unbedingt wie in seinem bestgerüsteten bei Kel einen Balkon pullen mußte und nicht einsah, daß sowas beim aktuellen Raid zwangsweise zum Wipe führt. - Den Moment in MC vor Jahren, als ein aushelfender R0XX0R unbedingt das andere Pack vor Boss1 pullen wollte obwohl der Raidleiter eins bestimmt hatte, eben der Raidleiter dann die Anweisung gab beide Packs auf einmal zu nehmen und ihm damit das 0bermaul gestopft hat, werde ich wohl auch noch meinen Urururenkeln erzählen). Was die eingesessenen Raids in der langen Zeit von WoW nie gesehen haben ist: "Spielgüte bekommt man nicht zwingend über 24/5 für den Raid dasein. Und erst recht nicht, wenn die Raids ausschliesslich mit der Taktik DPS-MAX, AUGEN ZU UND DURCH raiden." Vor allem letztere taktik hat sehr zum Sinken des Spielniveaus beigetragen und ist defimitiv die Schuld der Großraidleiter. Heute mit nur 3 Spieltagen die Woche helfe ich ab und zu mal in den hohen Instanzen (Alleria/Horde) als Heildruide aus und sehe immer noch, daß ich mit meiner schwachen Ausrüstung ohne Addons wesentlich effektiver und sicherer heile als die T7er+. Aber ich habe schlichtweg keinen Bock mehr auf die Raidkommunity mit ihren Zankereien um jeden Itemlevelpunkt bis zum Erbrechen.

Wenn also @Iris über die neue Klassenlosigkeit in Bezug zu verschiedenen Buffs klagt, so schwimmt er als langjähriger geschätzter Raidleiter für mich eben nur in dem Loch, welche eine Umstellung nun mal mit sich bringt. Immerhin wurden die Umstellungen auf mehr Bewegung und direkte Teilnahme am Spielgeschehen aller Raidteilnehmer schon geschafft. Ich als Heiler ärgere mich zwar immer noch darüber, daß wir Unzulänglichkeiten von anderen über psychopatisches Dauerheilen ausgleichen müssen um die Situationen zu retten. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben und braucht eben mehr als die Woche oder eben ein Jahr Erholungspause bis zum nächsten Raid.


----------



## Hexacoatl (25. Juni 2009)

Mit WoW ist doch alles in Ordnung, die Casuals bekommen Ihre epischen Gegenstände und die Pro´s haben immer einen Vorsprung was das Equip angeht. Der einzelne Spieler unterscheidet sich von seinem nächsten hauptsächlich durch die persönliche Fähigkeit zu spielen und kann seinen Equipmentvorteil dennoch mit einbringen, wenn er es denn hat. Wo genau liegt also das Problem? Genau, es liegt bei dem allgemeinen Tenor der fast schon dekadent anmutenden Spielergemeinschaft, da brüllt der Taube im Chor mit den Blinden. Es gibt überall Herausforderungen und Unterschiede, da sind überall Möglichkeiten sich von anderen Spielern abzusetzen, und so wie es aussieht sind die Unterschiede doch nicht klar genug, wollen uns eine Horde von Marktschreiern glaubend machen. Der Content sei zu einfach, da kann ja jeder mit einer Hand am Allerwertesten gebunden durch und die Wahrheit ist, das so ziemlich niemand Ulduar im Hardmode bereits erlebt hat, es ist nunmal einfacher sich selbst indirekt als Könner zu bezeichnen indem man alles schlecht redet, vor allem wenn die eigene Leistung im Raid nicht genügt um Hardmodes erspielen zu können. Zeigt mir die Wenigspieler, welche den Content clear haben und ich zeige Euch für jeden davon Zehn Vielspieler, die eben diesen Content noch nicht geschafft haben. Es ist eine Schande wie die Meinungsmache unter den WoW Spielern ein solches Ausmaß erreichen konnte, da fühlt man sich im Geiste an den Pausenhof der Vorschule zurückgebracht, wo Paulchen dem Anton schreiend klar machen will das seine Meinung die richtige ist, obgleich keiner von beiden auch nur im Ansatz versteht was eine Vagina ist.
Da wird die Eigene Meinung in der Anonymität des Netzes zum Gott erhoben, und böse grinsend auf menschliche Schwämme losgelassen, die nur darauf warten diese endlich in sich aufnehmen zu können um es dann woanders wieder und wieder zu erbrechen.

Ja, mit WoW stimmt etwas nicht, aber es ist nicht das Spiel, das Konzept oder die Mechanik, es ist das gedanken- und verantwortungslose Verhalten vieler Spieler.


----------



## Quintusrex (25. Juni 2009)

naja, zum Glück wurden die 40 Mann Raids abgeschafft. Ich glaube, wer heute auf die Idee käme nen 40er Random aufzumachen, würde in der Klapsmühle landen. 

Ich habe die 40er Zeit nicht erlebt. Aber wenn ich sehe, was Gesternabend wieder wieder los war bis ein 25er Obsiraid starten konnte, würde ein 40er alleine für das Zusammenstellen Tage brauchen.

Wir sind doch mittlerweile an einem Punkt, an dem es einigen Spielern schon zuviel ist, mal 20 Minuten zu warten bis ein Randomraid voll ist. 


Vielleicht sollte man wirklich alle Epics für Gold beim nächstbesten Händler kaufen können, dann braucht auch niemand mehr was zu tun und alle können vor der Bank posen. Die Goldseller würden das sicher auch begrüßen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Nun stockt das erste Mal seit Jahren die Kundenzunahme. "Was haben wir falsch gemacht? Wir haben doch auf den Markt reagiert und es leichter gemacht! Irgendwie haben wir kaum mehr Raids nach Malygos oder Ulduar bekommen als seinerzeit zu Gruul und Maggi! Dafür springen uns auch ein paar der sog. "Casuals" ab, weil sie sich langweilen!" Der Marketing-Stratege: "Das muß noch einfacher werden! Und mehr Items!"



Sorry das ist mir zu spekulativ. (oder ich bin scheisse informiert)
Nicht dass es nicht genau so sein  könnte wie du sagst, das ist kein unwahrscheinliches Szenario.
Aber da sich hier nun schon zum wiederholten auf Kundenzahlen berufen wird, hätte ich dafür dann doch ganz gerne ne Quelle.


----------



## Omidas (25. Juni 2009)

Nur für die Kundenzahlen: 

WoW-Abonnementzahlen weiter stabil

Also die Aussage, das es stockt ist belegt. Der Rest, wie die denken ist natürlich rein spekulativ.
Musste aber schmunzeln als ich das las und könnte es mir gut so vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juni 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Nur für die Kundenzahlen:
> 
> WoW-Abonnementzahlen weiter stabil
> 
> ...



Danke!

Ich könnte mir Vorstellen das die Vereinfachungen wirklich darauf abzielen noch neune Spieler für das Spiel zu interessieren, denn nach über 4 Jahren setzt zwangsläufig ein Abnutzungseffekt bei den "alten " ein, völlig egal was die Patches verändern oder nicht verändern.


----------



## callahan123 (25. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> /Disclaimer
> 
> "Was vierlieren die Hardcore 25er raider dadurch? Ihr habt ja keine nachteile."
> Doch, haben sie. Ein einfacher Vergleich. Ihr geht jeden tag zur arbeit und seid voll konzentriert. Ihr fuehrt viele telefonate, schreibt emails, foerdert das einkommen des Unternehmens. Der allgemeine wohlstand im unternehmen steigt. Euer kollege kommt jeden tag um 11 zur arbeit, macht um 12 uhr 2 stunden mittagspause und geht um 4. Sein Rekord bei Freecell liegt bei 433 zu 16, beachtlich, aber nicht verwunderlich, da er alle existierenden kartenvariationen schon auswendig kennt. Euer gehalt unterscheidet sich um 5%.
> ...




Das Input Output Verhältnis muss stimmen, um die Motivation weiterspielen zu wollen zu erhalten. Da hast du absolut recht.
Ein Problem ist jedoch was jeder einzelne Spieler als Output definiert. Du definierst deine Leistung und den Lohn dafür wie du es schreibst ausschließlich über Items. Wenn wir dein Beispiel mit dem fleißigen und faulen Arbeiter nehmen, dann setzt du die Items auf eine Stufe mit dem Gehalt. Dieser Vergleich ist eine von dir gewählte aber für mich unpassende Relation.

Wenn wir bei dem Beispiel bleiben, dann wären die Items gleichzusetzen mit dem Firmenwagen, der Büroausstattung oder dem Handy, welches man auch privat nutzen darf. Selbst der neue Kollege, welcher noch nichts geleistet hat bekommt den gleichen A8 wie ich, wie unfair.
Aber vielleicht hat der fleißige Mitarbeiter einen Titel wie Abteilungsleiter, Vortsandschef oder Flottenadmiral. Das macht sich auf der Visitenkarte besser als ein anderer Firmenwagen.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Epische Gegenstände waren zu Classiczeiten etwas besonderes, sogar rare waren noch hoch angesehen. Das hat bereits zu BC Zeiten stark abgenommen, allein durch die auch fürs PVE gut nutzbaren PVP Sets. Da konnte man problemlos tagelang stupide das Alteractal abfarmen, ganz ohne Skill. Und genau zu dieser Zeit wurde schon arg kritisiert, dass es nur noch um Items geht.

WotLK geht ganz klar in die Richtung vom Itemfokus runter zu kommen. Die Motivation hängt nicht mehr von dieser Art Belohnung ab. Sondern von dem was du erreichst. Und genau so sollte es auch im Beruf sein. Jeder Personalarbeiter wird dir bestätigen, dass der Lohn an sich eine nur sehr punktuelle und kurzfristige Motivationsquelle ist. Viel wichtiger ist es in einem entspannten aber leistungsstarken Umfeld getroffene Ziele erreichen zu können. Das kann ein Hardmode wie Satharion 3D sein. Das kann ein Firstkill sein. Oder einfach nur ein schwer zu erreichender Erfolg, wie alle raren NPCs zu finden. 

Zieht ihr eure Motivation und euren Spielspaß allein aus dem Ziel, ein noch besseres Item zu erhalten? Denkt einmal darüber nach.


Ich konnte aktuell durch Zufall in eine sehr gute Gilde wechseln. Seitdem macht mir das spielen erst wieder richtig Spaß, denn hier zählt einzig und allein was man als Gruppe erreicht. Keine Lootdiskussionen, kein Abbruch weil beim ersten Whipe jemand geht - es geht nämlich keiner. Das Raiden ist sehr entspannend, weil alle gut vorbereitet, diszipliniert und trotzdem nett und locker sind. Ich habe noch nicht einen Gegenstand erhalten und finde das auch völlig egal.

Nicht jeder hat das Glück eine solche Gilde zu finden, viele haben wenig Zeit aber viel Skill. Lasst ihnen doch den Spaß und verwehrt ihnen nicht ihren Char bestmöglich zu equippen. Vielleich triffst du eimal in einer Randomgruppe auf genau diesen Spieler. Sei froh, dass er mit guten Items (die er anders durch die fehlende Zeit nie erreicht hätte) den Raid sehr viel besser unterstützen kann.

Und ausserdem: Trittbrettfahrer konnten bis heute noch nie ausgeschlossen werden. Gibt es im normalen wie auch virtuellen Leben.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Ich konnte aktuell durch Zufall in eine sehr gute Gilde wechseln. Seitdem macht mir das spielen erst wieder richtig Spaß, denn hier zählt einzig und allein was man als Gruppe erreicht. Keine Lootdiskussionen, kein Abbruch weil beim ersten Whipe jemand geht - es geht nämlich keiner. Das Raiden ist sehr entspannend, weil alle gut vorbereitet, diszipliniert und trotzdem nett und locker sind. Ich habe noch nicht einen Gegenstand erhalten und finde das auch völlig egal.



Wenn nur alle so schlau wäre zu erkennen, das hier der Kern von WoW liegt. Der Trick ist, in eine Gilde wie Deine (oder meine) zu kommen und man hat unbegrenzt Spaß an WoW. Items sind völlig egal.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Das Input Output Verhältnis muss stimmen, um die Motivation weiterspielen zu wollen zu erhalten. Da hast du absolut recht.
> [...]



Meiner Ansicht nach einer der besten Post in diesem Thread. Sachlich und sauber argumentiert.
Danke dafür


----------



## Trojaan (25. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir Vorstellen das die Vereinfachungen wirklich darauf abzielen noch neune Spieler für das Spiel zu interessieren, denn nach über 4 Jahren setzt zwangsläufig ein Abnutzungseffekt bei den "alten " ein, völlig egal was die Patches verändern oder nicht verändern.



Das sehe ich ein bischen anders.
Ein Abnutzungseffekt ist sicherlich immer ab einen gewissen Zeitpunkt gegeben nur das muss dann ja auch nicht zwangsläufig nur für die "alten" gelten oder grundsätzlich so sein.
Auch finde ich es immer gut, wenn um neue Spieler geworben wird um das Game so lebendig wie möglich zu halten.
NUR....wenn der Content zum Wohle der Neukunden nach unten geöffnet wird und nach oben für den ambitionierten Gamer zugemacht wird ( Anspruch ) dann kippt das Spiel über die Zeit von vorn nach hinten über.
Zuerst fühlen sich die Pros benachteiligt.....dann die Casuals....zuletzt bemerkt auch der Wenigspieler das ohne Anspruch und ein bishen Funken Niveau kein Spiel auf Dauer wirklich Spass macht.
Wenn darüber hinaus jeder Patch oder jedes Addon immer schneller von Blizz nachgereicht werden, ohne den Content gesammt in alle Richtungen auszubauen, haben nicht einmal die Spieler eine Möglichkeit sich  ihre Nische zu suchen, die gerade lvl 80 ( Casuals ? ) geworden sind und sich eventuell neu orintieren möchten ...doch wohin...wieviel Zeit bleibt noch?

Wenn der breiten Masse bewußt wird das ihr Handeln und Ihr Wirken ( und seie es nur zum absoluten Spass ) Ingame sinnlos wird,  wozu soll man sich noch Marken, Items, Erfolge, Questreihen usw. usw. erspielen wenn zwichen den Contents für keine Spielfraktion genügend Zeit und Anspruch von Blizz zur Verfügung gestellt wird um den momentanen, aktuell gültigen Content erfüllen zu können.

Sicherlich verdient man so sehr viel Geld....aber ich befürchte das das auch schnell ein Schuss nach hinten werden kann.

Es gibt Onlinerspiele denen hat genau dieses Erweiterungsverhalten das Genick gebrochen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juni 2009)

Trojaan schrieb:


> Sicherlich verdient man so sehr viel Geld....aber ich befürchte das das auch schnell ein Schuss nach hinten werden kann.
> 
> Es gibt Onlinerspiele denen hat genau dieses Erweiterungsverhalten das Genick gebrochen.



Eigentlich sehen wir das ziemlich gleich.
Wie man sicherlich schon bemerkt hat finde ich die Vereinfachungen grundsätzlich gut. (inkl Marken)
Das Tempo dieser Aktionen lässt allerdings auch bei mir einen etwas bitteren Beigeschmack aufkommen.
Ich hoffe sie wissen was sie da tun.
Sone Art "WoW on Speed" könnte tatsächlich überfordernd werden.


----------



## callahan123 (25. Juni 2009)

Trojaan schrieb:


> NUR....wenn der Content zum Wohle der Neukunden nach unten geöffnet wird und nach oben für den ambitionierten Gamer zugemacht wird ( Anspruch ) dann kippt das Spiel über die Zeit von vorn nach hinten über.



Das ist ein Punkt den weder alle Casuals noch alle Hardcorespieler vertreten oder genauso sehen. 

Egal ob zu Classc oder BC - Zeiten, der Großteil der Spieler kannte den ganzen End Game Content bei weitem nicht. Ich würde mal einfach so schätzen, dass der Schlangenschrein bereits für die meisten unbekanntes Territorium war. Das bedeutet im Ergebnis, dass mit SSC, FdS, MH, BT und SW ganze 5 große Raids den meisten Spielern vorenthalten war, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ist DAS der Erfolg eines Spiels, welches eigentlich dafür steht, JEDEN Spieler einzuladen, ein episches Abenteuer zu bestreiten?

Natürlich ist es ein weitaus besseres Gefühl, wenn man zu den 2% aller Spieler gehört, die jemals Sunwell überhaupt betreten haben. Wird jeder verstehen können. Hier hat man ein Gefühl, als würde man wirklich eine größere Rolle spielen, was in einem MMORPG sicherlich zumeist nicht der Fall sein wird. 

Aber wie soll sich ein Spieler fühlen, der von Addon zu Addon seinen Charakter wegen fehlender Zeit nur maginal spielen kann, nie am eigentlichen auch geschichtlich wertvollen End Content teilnehmen kann? Jemand, der 80 ist aber noch nie Illidan gegenüberstand? 

Es geht euch doch gar nicht um Herausforderungen, es geht euch darum zur Elite zu gehören. Es geht euch nicht um den Spaß am Spiel, sondern darum euch von den anderen abzusondern, in dem ihr Inhalte spielt, welche anderen vorenthalten werden.

Was ist so schlimm an einem Kil´Jeaden Kampf mit 3 unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden? Jeder mit eigenem Titel. Es gibt den Hardmode als wirklich epische Herausforderung, einen Semihardmode für den "normalen Raider" und einen normalen Mode für eine Gruppe aus Leuten, die einfach nicht die Möglichkeit haben, die erforderliche Rüstung zu erfarmen. 
Die Taktik wäre bei allen Modes gleich, also Skill müsste gegeben sein. Wäre doch ne super Sache und genau dafür steht WotLK.

"Aber dann hat ja jeder Noob den Kil´Jeaden gesehen!" Solche Aussagen zeigen nur eines: fehlendes Selbstwertgefühl und Toleranz, Arroganz und Egoismus.

Soll keine Unterstellung sein, nur ein Denkanreiz.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Punkt den weder alle Casuals noch alle Hardcorespieler vertreten oder genauso sehen.



Ich geb die weitgehend recht.
Ich fürchte es besteht eher die Gefahr, das neuer Content, Patches und Nerfs so schnell folgen, das sich auch die Casuals irgendwie denken...ups das geht mir jetzt alles in bisschen schnell.


----------



## Maridan (25. Juni 2009)

Narijadrow schrieb:


> Problem ist doch ganz einfach das die scheiss inis sowas von billig sind das man da mit verbundenen augen durchgeht und deshalb geht man auch nur wegen der items rein weils sonst gänzlich sinnfrei wäre ... man geht halt heut als frischer 80er durch die heros ohne probs - raids und raidbosse wo es mal richtig zur sache geht sind halt auch leider mangelware und wenn dann mal einer da ist gibbet ne woche später nen nerf oder eq boost so das aus einer eventuellen herausforderung abseits von standart ae gespamme und vielleicht ab und an mal ne movement einlage - damit man net am boss stirbt -wieder eine farce sondersgleichen wird.... seit wotlk ists ganz einfach nur noch booooorrrring, abfarmen, abfarmen ach ja und nochmal abfarmen .... und danach abwarten das sich irgendwann vielleicht mal wieder was ändert was spass bringt ... es ist einfach fakt das die meisten spieler ob casual oder nicht trotzdem herausforderungen mögen und die sind einfach nicht mehr da - ausser vielleicht das man sofern die gilde net groß genug is kaum nen raid auf die beine bekommt weil kein aas mehr bock auf iwas hat - weil jede klasse a alles kann b alles gebrauchen kann und c so einfach zu spielen is inzwischen dass man nach nen paar wochen nicht mal mehr lust zum twinken hat was einem früher über langweilige zeiten brachte - und DAS ist das schei.... problem an der sache und auch der punkt welcher das spiel kaputt macht ... in KEINEM game ist der spieler langzeitmotiviert ohne herausforderung und in diesem punkt waren die vorgänger von wotlk einfach besser .... weil man nicht am anfang einer hero inze mit billigem eq zu 100% wußte obs nen clearrun wird oder nicht und weil man auch in dummen 5er hero inis durchaus auf ein zwei sachen achten musste - heut rennste da halt nur so durch pullst alles was geht so das der heiler grad noch in der lage ist den tank am atmen zu halten zur not heilt eben nen zweiter mit und wartest ne minute und alles liegt vor einem - sack auf items rein ab zur nexten hero- binnen einer woche haste mit wenig aufwand 314239424 marken womit man sich dann alsbald zuwerfen kann- marken gabs vorher auch und das war auch ok aber die leistung die dafür erbracht werden musste war auf einem anderen niveau - was noch ein wichtiger punkt ist patch hin oder her im prinzip interessiert es kaum noch jemanden was da kommt da eh alle paar monate alles neu gemacht wird.... ist einfach das jeder gleich aussieht und nicht nur die skins sind die gleichen auch in der masse die items .... die vielfalt ist einfach weg - jeder individualismus ist futsch .... es gibt nur noch 1 2 sachen worauf man sich spezializieren kann ohne das der char ineffektiv wird und das war es dann .. da hatte man früher einfach mehr spielraum und es machte auch laune "anders" zu sein und seine mitspieler von seinem charbuilt zu überzeugen - und da könnt ihr noch hunderte threaths machen was euch bei einem neuen update stört es sind einfach dinge welche die motivation rauben und individualität des spielers einschränken die blizz ändern muss - es stört doch in wahrheit niemanden wenn finetuning an den klassen vorgenommen wird daran sind wir nun seit x jahren doch schon gewohnt und immer sucht man sich als player eine neue effektive umgangsart mit seinem char... oder wechselt eben die klasse zeitweilig
> 
> und jene unterscheidung casual oder pseudopro ist doch nur die verzweifelte suche nach einem sündenbock der nicht "blizz" is - weil "blizz" auf irgendwas reagiert -> und der ausgangspunkt muss ja jeweils die andere community sein welcher man nicht selbst angehört .... genau wie das ewige pve/pvpler geschwafel- bullshit ... - als casual konnte man auch schon immer jeden content sehen und als pvpler genauso es hing meist nur daran wie man sich selbst mit seiner spielweise auseinandersetzte ... war man bereit auch mal 5 mins rat von anderen zu befolgen hat man was gelernt und konnte es alsbald anwenden somit konnte man genauso sein eq für schwere encounter zusammenbekommen wie andere auch und genauso bei fordernden raids mitwirken.... - heute herrscht anscheinend nur ne völlig hirnrissige sowie zwecklose DPS-fanatie und abgrenzung in itemklassen ungeachtet was leute bringen und leisten - und wenns nicht läuft isses das EQ- was sonst - also update EQ anstelle den leuten das denken einzuimpfen
> 
> I know OFF TOPIC - aber das is der fred schon seit seite 2 oder 3 in dem dreh...wie immer halt c ya



Naja das die Bosse nun einfacher geworden sind, denke ich nicht. Wenn man mal auf Classic Zeiten zurückblickt war die eigentliche Schwierigkeit die 40 Spieler richtig zu koordinieren. Es ist nur das empfinden der Spieler die denken das es einfach ist. Wenn man natürlich in einer super high end Gilde oder zumindest in einer guten Durchschnitts Gilde ist kommt einem der Content leicht vor. Aber dann scheitern die meisten eh an den Hardmodes.

Die meisten der WoW Spieler haben eh viel zu hohe erwartungen an Blizz, weil sie selber nicht wissen wieviel Arbeit in ein so großes Spiel steckt. Und wenn man nun auch mal die komplexität von WoW betrachtet ist es schon eine riesen Leistung von Blizz, das sie noch immer eine so hohe Spieler Community haben, obwohl ja am laufenden Band gemeckert wird dass, das Spiel zu "langweilig" geworden sei. 

Trotzdem Spielen einige von diesen Leuten die nur meckern können noch immer. Dazu kann man nur sagen das diese Leute Süchtig sind, und genauso die Leute die wie sie sagen auch nur noch an Raidtagen Spielen auch wenn es ihnen keinen Spaß mehr macht. Hauptsache epixx abstauben. 

Generell gilt ja, wenn etwas Spaß macht dann macht man es auch weiter. Wenn es keinen Spaß macht hört man auf.


----------



## Omidas (25. Juni 2009)

@callahan:

Schon vollkommen richtig.

Nur die Frage ist eigentlich wer war mit BC unglücklich, das er Illidan nicht gesehen hat?
Hab ihn auch nicht gesehen (Okey doch einmal am letzten Tag vor WotlK. Mit den neuen
Fähigkeiten konnte das dann aber wirklich jeder) und war glücklich.
Und (meiner Meinung nach) sind mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad mehr leute unzufrieden als
mit dem von BC. Viele die jetzt mit dem leichteren zufrieden sind, waren es schon BC.

Und zu deinem Punkt: Hardmode als Anreiz. Gab schon viele Leute die Punkte dagegen
gebracht haben:
Nicht wissen welcher Hardmode direkt angegangen werden kann
Kein Firstkillgefühl, wenn man erst normal spielt und sich dann steigert
...

Wenns eine wirklich positve Sache mit 3.2 gibt, dann das Blizzard (so wies aussieht)
auf diese Kritikpunkt eingegangen ist und mit dem Kolseum 10er und 25iger mit einem
Normalen und einem Hardmode ausgelegt hat. Vielleicht kann man dann ja wieder direkt
den Heromodus angehen und kriegt so wieder ein richtiges Firstkillfeeling.


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich geb die weitgehend recht.
> Ich fürchte es besteht eher die Gefahr, das neuer Content, Patches und Nerfs so schnell folgen, das sich auch die Casuals irgendwie denken...ups das geht mir jetzt alles in bisschen schnell.


also ich bin ein casual ja ich habs so eben zugegeben^^aber egal nein ich denke nicht das es zu schnell gehen würde....
wie viele sagen oder auch einige wissen haben casuals nicht unbedingt das beste equip von daher haben diese
die high ini´s/raid´s noch nicht gesehen.im moment habe ich noch nicht gehört das eienr noch nicht naxx gegangen
ist und direkt in ulduar mitkonnte also wird man als casual auch,noch naxx usw gehen müßen wenn man wirklich ein bisschen schaffen will!
aber ich denke auch das wenn es zu weit geht das man naxx locker auslassen kann denn die hardcoregamer
die DANN nochmal in so eine low ini gehen wie mans manchmal auch jetzt schon sieht wie in naxx 25er oder sonst was,die ziehen
somit die nicht so gut equippten mit d.h. :
1 full t8(oder ungefähr)
1 halber t7 spieler 

reicht doch aus um diesen einzutauschen oder nicht? XD

somit werden die casuals auch equippt oder mitgezogen was viele evtl nicht wollen und unfähr finden...





mfg Lyss


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Juni 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> @callahan:
> 
> Schon vollkommen richtig.
> 
> ...


soweit ich weiß hast du den 5er mode vergessen im kolosseum^^


----------



## Tontaube (25. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das mit den neuen Marken zwar auch nicht ok, ein anheben der Preise hätte tatsächlich gereicht,
allerdings ist es für mich als kaum-Raider (alle paar Wochen mal Random Naxx wenns hochkommt) und Familienvater schön, endlich die Chance auf neue Items zu bekommen.

Was ich als Storyinteressierter Spieler schade finde ist, dass ich in WoW kaum Chancen habe die Story voll auszukosten.

Ich habe weder BWL, SSC, BT, SW noch Ulduar von innen gesehen. Und wenn später das Kolosseum und die Eiskronenzitadelle von euch gestürmt werden bin ich, und wohl 80% aller Casuals, in irgendeiner HC Instanz um so wenigstens meine Ausrüstung etwas zu verbessern.
Von der Story, in die ihr da grade eintaucht, bekomme ich allerdings nicht viel mit.

Ähnlich ist es mit Archavon. Es wurde die Tage ein Heiler dafür gesucht und mein Pala mit 1950zm war nicht gut genug dafür. Wenn jetzt noch ein Boss dazu kommt sehe ich diese Instanz überhaupt nicht mehr von innen.


Gleichzeitig sollten die Hardcoreraider sich doch freuen das es uns Casuals gibt und das wir dem Spiel treu bleiben.

Stellt euch einen Server vor der ausschliesslich mit Raidgilden bevölkert ist.
Wer kauft dann eure schönen Randomdrops, Rezepte oder lässt sich etwas von euch bauen?
Wohl niemand, beim Nachbarraid sind die Items auch grade gedroppt und alle Rezepte für die Berufe sind in eurer Gilde auch bereits bekannt. 
Und für eure Fläschchen müsstet ihr dann auch selber farmen da es niemanden gibt der verzweifelt versucht sich Reiten 300 zusammenzusparen und seine Kräuter etc. im AH veräussert.

Ich denke Blizzard versucht einfach, es so vielen Spielern wie möglich recht zu machen. 
Und obwohl es einige gibt denen ihre Methoden nicht gefallen, hat es bisher immer funktioniert.

Und ein Gruß an alle Raider, denkt an uns Casuals wenn ihr später Arthas gegenübersteht. Die Chance das wir ihn vor dem nächsten Addon sehen sind gering.
Ach und.. setzt die Randomdrops nicht so teuer ins AH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüße..


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Juni 2009)

Narijadrow schrieb:


> Problem ist doch ganz einfach das die scheiss inis sowas von billig sind das man da mit verbundenen augen durchgeht und deshalb geht man auch nur wegen der items rein weils sonst gänzlich sinnfrei wäre ... man geht halt heut als frischer 80er durch die heros ohne probs



sicher... ausser Naxx-gruppen die "lfm clearrun , mi 14k dps und t11.5" schreien und frisch80er nicht mitnehmen gibts ja auch fast keine mehr. Wie sollen die auch an gutes EQ kommen?

Ich versteh die Leute echt nicht. Auf der einen Seite heulen sie, daß die newbies alle so kacknoobs wären und kein EQ haben. Auf der andern Seite heulen sie, daß den kacknoobs ihr EQ nachgeschmissen wird. Überlegt ihr auch mal, bevor ihr heult?


----------



## callahan123 (25. Juni 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> @callahan:
> 
> Schon vollkommen richtig.
> 
> ...



War bei mir ähnlich, aber auch nur weil ich nicht wusste was mit entgeht und Karazhan eine in vielen Belangen herausragende Raidinstanz war, welche sehr lange dem normalen Spieler reichte.

Mich stört in erster Linie der Schwierigkeitsgrad der heroischen Instanzen, welcher m. E. nach aber eher mit den ab WotLK hinzu gekommenen Fähigkeiten zusammen hängt und der daraus resultierenden unnötigen Taktik (gerade beim Trash). Naxx an sich ist taktisch gesehen ebenfalls nicht auf diese Talente ausgelegt worden, was es ebenfalls relativ einfach erscheinen lässt.

Aber noch einmal zu BC: ich kann nicht für alle reden, aber ich persönlich habe mich erst sehr spät mit der eigentlichen Warcraft Geschichte auseinandergesetzt. Als ich dann endlich wusste, wer die ganzen Obergauner überhaupt sind und was die alles so angestellt hatten wollte ich die auch sehen. Was jedoch zu diesem Zeitpunkt (vor dem Raidnerf) nicht möglich war, da wir gerade mal Kara 3-4mal gecleart hatten und soziale sehr viel mehr im Vordergrund standen als spielerische Fähigkeiten. ICH für meinen Teil hatte mich da schon geärgert. 

Aber gut, ich weiß was du meinst und kenne viele Spieler, die das ähnlich sehen. Nur wie jemand anders vor mir schrieb: man selbst hat sich als Spieler gewandelt. War man in der Anfangszeit froh innerhalb vieler Stunden Maraudon zu clearen, war dies schon zu BC-Zeiten ein wenig hektischer, denn die Einführung von Marken an sich ging doch stark in die Richtung Instanzfarmen, was das Spielgefühl sehr stark beugte. Diese Wandlung kann nicht einfach so rückgängig gemacht werden. Ich merke ja selber an mir, dass man mit dem Twink nur noch durchrusht, dass man eigentlich lieber DM mit dem 80er geht, anstatt einer möglichen Gruppe. Klar, würde mal wieder Spaß machen, aber dieses Gefühl von Zeitverlust hat sich in einem eingebettet und so will man doch nach einem LowIni Run mit der Gruppe eigentlich die nächste Inze gezogen werden. Ich spreche da nur für mich und einige Leute die ich persönlich kenne.

Ich will darauf hinaus, dass man sein Spiel mit der Zeit geändert hat. Die eigenen Fähigkeiten wurden ebenfalls besser, was in meinen Augen auch ein Grund ist, warum vieles zu einfach erscheint.
Wenn du noch nie getankt hast dir aber einen solchen hochziehst und in die erste Hero gehst wirst du merken, dass das kein direkter Zuckerschlecken ist. Für einen alten Tankhasen ist dasjedoch ein Kinderspiel.

Neuer Content zu schnell? Vielleicht, kommt hier sicherlich auch auf die Güte der Items an, könnte bestehende Raids zu sehr beeinflussen. Insgesamt halte ich das Kolosseum jedoch für keinen wahren Raidcontent, sondern für eine Art Zwischending, wie es Zul´Aman beispielsweise war. Da waren die Mobgruppen jetzt auch nicht der Hit und die Instanz im Grunde genommen sehr einfach aufgebaut. Trotzdem für zwischendurch eine schnelle und knackige Angelegenheit.


----------



## Bergerdos (25. Juni 2009)

Narijadrow schrieb:


> Problem ist doch ganz einfach das die scheiss inis sowas von billig sind das man da mit verbundenen augen durchgeht und deshalb geht man auch nur wegen der items rein weils sonst gänzlich sinnfrei wäre ... man geht halt heut als frischer 80er durch die heros ohne probs -



Das stimmt absolut nicht.
Ich glaub Du hast total vergessen was "frisch 80" bedeutet. Das bedeutet nicht, daß Du noch 3 Teile T6 anhast und mit einer eingespielten Gruppe da durch rennst weil Du alle Bosse in - und auswendig kennst, eventuell schon vom PTR.
Frisch 80 edeutet daß der Tank gerade mal 22 k Leben hat, die Rüssi ist auch nicht so toll und für critimmun reicht es noch nicht so ganz. Der Heiler hat 1300 Zaubermacht und 13 k Mana. Die DD haben 15 k Leben und fahren alle so um die 1500 DPS - wenn sie ihren Char beherrschen, sonst können es auch mal 800 sein. Keiner aus der Gruppe kennt die Ini wirklich und nach jedem Wipe stellen sie fest, daß der Boss ja noch eine Fähigkeit hat die keiner kannte.
Eine Hero wie Turm kannste mit so einer Gruppe vergessen und in Nexus muß man auch mindestens 2 Wipes einplanen.
Frisch 80 bedeutet nicht automatisch daß der Spieler genug Gold hat um sich für 15 k Gold mal im AH episch einzukleiden, das sind Twinks. Der frisch 80er hat mit lvl 77 schon 7 k Gold für sein Fliegen ausgegeben und der Rest ist für blaue Sachen draufgegangen.
Du redest hier von einem Ulduar-Tank mit 35 k Leben, der Heiler hat 2,2 k ZM und macht mit Damage weil der Tank auch ohne Heilung auskommt, die DD fahren 3,5-4 k DPS und kaum ein Boss kommt dazu irgendeine Fähigkeit mehr als 1 mal einzusetzen. Der Trasch hält auch nicht auf weil man ja 3-4 Gruppen auf einmal pullt und wegbombt.
Das ist als ob der Porschefahrer zum Trabbifahrer sagt "Überholen ist doch ganz easy, einmal kurz aufs Gas und man ist vorbei"


----------



## Sibanti (25. Juni 2009)

Wie langer war ich schon nicht mehr hier 3 - 6 Monate und immer noch das Selbe. Dachte kann ja mal wieder einschauen nach einem 3/4 Jahr nicht mehr spielen.

Ich Lach mich kaputt über diesen Thread. Meinen doch einige Leute das das Spiel nur für sie ist.

WoW ist langweilig, alles, besonders das immer wieder abgrasen der INIS ist völlig sinnfrei.  In der Itemjagt ist auch kein Sinn zu erkennen, außer seine Zeit zu vergeuden, um die Farbe lila zu finden.
Berufe, Skills alles Schwachsinn, aber verschiedene Leute finden das immer noch unheimlich geil. 
Wenn ich so im nachhinein so darüber nachdenke, das ich das Spiel auch mal intensive 10Monate gespielt habe, war Arbeitslos und kurz vor Hartz 4, Inis und Schlachtzügen zig mal mit gecleart habe, sage ich mir, das ich doch wirklich saublöde gewesen war, es überhaupt gespielt zu haben.          

Was las ich hier im Thread, das Spiel ist trivial, nee, noch schlimmer. 
Aber last euch nicht entmutigen, last weiterhin immer die selben Bildchen, auf die selbe Art, platzen mit und ohne lila Blümchen.

Ach so WOW ist kein Abstieg in den Wahnsinn sondern eher in die Stupidität. Stundenlang sinnfrei auf ein bis drei Tasten kloppen.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. Juni 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Das stimmt absolut nicht.
> Ich glaub Du hast total vergessen was "frisch 80" bedeutet. Das bedeutet nicht, daß Du noch 3 Teile T6 anhast und mit einer eingespielten Gruppe da durch rennst weil Du alle Bosse in - und auswendig kennst, eventuell schon vom PTR.
> Frisch 80 edeutet daß der Tank gerade mal 22 k Leben hat, die Rüssi ist auch nicht so toll und für critimmun reicht es noch nicht so ganz. Der Heiler hat 1300 Zaubermacht und 13 k Mana. Die DD haben 15 k Leben und fahren alle so um die 1500 DPS - wenn sie ihren Char beherrschen, sonst können es auch mal 800 sein. Keiner aus der Gruppe kennt die Ini wirklich und nach jedem Wipe stellen sie fest, daß der Boss ja noch eine Fähigkeit hat die keiner kannte.
> Eine Hero wie Turm kannste mit so einer Gruppe vergessen und in Nexus muß man auch mindestens 2 Wipes einplanen.
> ...



1.000.000 mal SIGN!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (25. Juni 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> sicher... ausser Naxx-gruppen die "lfm clearrun , mi 14k dps und t11.5" schreien und frisch80er nicht mitnehmen gibts ja auch fast keine mehr. Wie sollen die auch an gutes EQ kommen?



Hero Instanzen, Craftables, Ruf-Items, Marken-Items. Ganz zu schweigen von den doch recht guten Items vom Argentum Turnier.
Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten. Warum muss es denn SOFORT mit 80 T7 oder besser noch T7.5 sein?

Weitere Möglichkeit: Mal einfach selbst die Initiative ergreifen und eine Gruppe zusammenstellen. Dann macht man halt nur das Spinnenviertel, na und?
Glaubst du, irgendein Full Epic 80er ist dazu verpflichtet für deinen Spielspaß zu sorgen? Nein, das musst du schon selbst machen. 

Das Problem ist ja aber meistens, das die frischen 80er gar keine Lust haben mit 9 gleichwertig equipten Spielern nach Naxx zu gehen, weil es viel zu
anstrengend, und die Chancen auf Erfolg viel zu gering sind. Aber andere Spieler verurteilen, weil die schnell durch wollen und nicht noch irgendwelche
Frisch-80er ausstatten wollen, toll...

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Casiopi (25. Juni 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> sicher... ausser Naxx-gruppen die "lfm clearrun , mi 14k dps und t11.5" schreien und frisch80er nicht mitnehmen gibts ja auch fast keine mehr. Wie sollen die auch an gutes EQ kommen?
> 
> Ich versteh die Leute echt nicht. Auf der einen Seite heulen sie, daß die newbies alle so kacknoobs wären und kein EQ haben. Auf der andern Seite heulen sie, daß den kacknoobs ihr EQ nachgeschmissen wird. Überlegt ihr auch mal, bevor ihr heult?



Auch für dich noch mal, frisch 80er mit scheiss Equip hat nichts in einem Raid verloren. Dafür gibt es normale Instanzen mit Heromode. Sollte er damit nicht einverstanden sein vor dem Raiden entsprechendes Equip zu holen, dann soll er entweder selbst eine Gruppe auf die Beine stellen oder sich eine Gilde suchen die ihn durch den Endcontent mitschleift. Als letzte Option wäre noch mit WoW aufzuhören, aber das kommt ja nicht in Frage. Man flamet lieber in den Foren wie böse die erfolgreichen Raider sind und wie unfair die Welt ist.

Anstatt den Fehler bei sich zu suchen, wird er den anderen zugeschoben. 

Edit: @Nimeroth 2 Posts eine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Juni 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Das stimmt absolut nicht.
> Ich glaub Du hast total vergessen was "frisch 80" bedeutet.



./sign

Endlich mal jemand der weiss wovon er spricht. lass mich raten, du hast auch grad nen frischen 80er Twink? ; )


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Hero Instanzen, Craftables, Ruf-Items, Marken-Items. Ganz zu schweigen von den doch recht guten Items vom Argentum Turnier.
> Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten. Warum muss es denn SOFORT mit 80 T7 oder besser noch T7.5 sein?



muß es nicht. sagt ja auch keiner. Im Moment braucht man z.B. 80 Hero-Marken für eine T7 Brust. Die hat man nicht "sofort" und dann ist's auch nur ein Teil.
Aber Kara zu gehen damit man equipp für SSC hat, damit man equipp bekommt für BT, damit man ... Offenbar wäre das die einzige Lösung damit keiner sich bepisst fühlt weil irgendjemand jahre nachdem er sein item hat, das item "billiger" bekommt. Da kommen dann Argumente wie "erARBEITen"... ja nee. Wer nicht spielt wegen des Spielspass sondern ausschliesslich weil er in OG stehen und Posen will sollte sich ein anderes Spiel suchen.

Die Top-Sachen für die Raider (das ist und bleibt so) und die "kleineren" für die Farmer. Da läufts drauf hinaus, und das ist imho der beste Kompromiss. Ab 3.2 scheints etwas zu leicht zu sein EQ zu erfarmen, ab 3.3 wird das wahrscheinlich schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Aber ich wette heute schon das irgendeine Fraktion wieder rumheulen wird... "Bäh ich kündige den Account, weil (insert_any_crap_here)"

Offenbar gibt's hier im Forum nur schwarz/weiss-malerei. Deswegen werd ich mich hier ausklinken. 
Argumente lässt hier eh keiner an sich ran.


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Auch für dich noch mal, frisch 80er mit scheiss Equip hat nichts in einem Raid verloren.


richtig



Casiopi schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es normale Instanzen mit Heromode.


richtig
und weiter oben wird grad geheult daß frisch 80er in heros gehen. 
OK, ihr "Helden". was darf man dann als 80er noch? blümchen pflücken und ins AH stellen damit ihr Götter eure Flasks bekommt?



Casiopi schrieb:


> Sollte er damit nicht einverstanden sein vor dem Raiden entsprechendes Equip zu holen, dann soll er entweder selbst eine Gruppe auf die beine stellen oder sich eine Gilde suchen die ihn durch den Endcontent mitschleift. Als letzte Option wäre noch mit WoW aufzuhören, aber das kommt ja nicht in Frage. Man flamet lieber in den Foren wie böse die erfolgreichen Raider sind und wie unfair die Welt ist.


spätestens jetzt wirds lächerlich.



Casiopi schrieb:


> Anstatt den Fehler bei sich zu suchen, wird er den anderen zugeschoben.
> 
> Edit: @Nimeroth 2 Posts eine Meinung.
> 
> ...


Fehler? welcher Fehler, nicht schon 4 Jahre zu raiden? oder keine 4 Abende für Raids "opfern" zu wollen/können.

lächerlich. Die Meinung genauso wie das Dauergeheule.


----------



## Maridan (25. Juni 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Wie langer war ich schon nicht mehr hier 3 - 6 Monate und immer noch das Selbe. Dachte kann ja mal wieder einschauen nach einem 3/4 Jahr nicht mehr spielen.
> 
> Ich Lach mich kaputt über diesen Thread. Meinen doch einige Leute das das Spiel nur für sie ist.
> 
> ...



Kennst du meinungsfreiheit? Lass uns doch... mein Gott wenn du Fußball spielst kann auch jeder sagen: " man seid ihr dämlich 20 Leute laufen hinter nem ball her". Es kommt auf die perspektive an. Jeder verbringt seine freizeit anders und jemand deswegen zu verurteilen ist intolerant.


----------



## Demus (25. Juni 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Fehler? welcher Fehler, nicht schon 4 Jahre zu raiden? oder keine 4 Abende für Raids "opfern" zu wollen/können.



/sing


----------



## Monoecus (25. Juni 2009)

Ich hab zwar jetzt nicht alle 69 Seiten gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu:

Ich bin im Moment zusammen mit meiner Gilde dabei, in Ulduar 25 weiterzukommen und unser T8 vollzukriegen...
Wenn mit dem Patch dann plötzlich einer neben mir steht, der fast gleichwertiges Equip hat, 
welches er in 5er(!) Instanzen gefarmt hat, krieg ich schon irgendwie das Kotzen.

World of Warcraft ist für mich schon lange kein Spiel mehr, es ist für mich mittlerweile zu einem Hobby geworden.

Ich gehe schon jetzt nicht mehr Randoms (6 Leute beim ersten Polawechsel bei Thaddius down -.-) 
und wenn Blizzard das wirklich macht, überlege ich mir, vielleicht wirklich aufzuhören, dann spiel ich Warhammer Online oder Aion...
Ich sehe es einfach nicht ein, dass wir uns Mühe geben und uns anstrengen um gutes Equipment zu bekommen
und dann kommt so ein "1337-RoXXoR-Kiddy-Schurke" mit seinen ItemLvL 226 Markensachen daher gelaufen, 
meint er könnte spielen und weiß nichtmal, wie die Bosse in der Vorkammer von Ulduar heißen...

Mit der Büroarbeit hat der Threadersteller ein gutes Beispiel genannt.

Ich nehme an, die Leute mit "Skill" werden bei Randomraids dann nicht mehr den altbekannten "Gearcheck" machen, sondern einfach gewisse Erfolge vorraussetzen...

Ich gehöre nicht zu den Menschen, die sich für was besseres halten und meinen, alle anderen können nichts.
Ich helfe gerne, wenn jemand Hilfe braucht bzw. wenn ich sehe, dass jemand unvorteilhaft gesockelt bzw. verzaubert ist, 
weise ich den jenigen meistens freundlich daraufhin und gebe ihm Tipps, wie er es besser machen kann.

Jedoch kann ich es gar nicht haben, wenn jemand für geringeren Aufwand die gleiche Entlohnung bekommt.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Euer Bäumchen Monoecus


----------



## MrGimbel (25. Juni 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment zusammen mit meiner Gilde dabei, in Ulduar 25 weiterzukommen und unser T8 vollzukriegen...
> Wenn mit dem Patch dann plötzlich einer neben mir steht, der fast gleichwertiges Equip hat,
> welches er in 5er(!) Instanzen gefarmt hat, krieg ich schon irgendwie das Kotzen.



Ja ist schon blöd, wenn man nicht zum Spass spielt, sondern ... (warum spielst du noch einmal?)


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ja ist schon blöd, wenn man nicht zum Spass spielt, sondern ... (warum spielst du noch einmal?)


Itemgeilheit
Sucht
EPenis

such dir was aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (25. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Itemgeilheit
> Sucht
> EPenis
> 
> ...



Alles nicht... Es ist einfach ein Hobby und ich habe nebenbei auch noch ein geregeltes Real-Life  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (25. Juni 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> muß es nicht. sagt ja auch keiner. Im Moment braucht man z.B. 80 Hero-Marken für eine T7 Brust. Die hat man nicht "sofort" und dann ist's auch nur ein Teil.
> Aber Kara zu gehen damit man equipp für SSC hat, damit man equipp bekommt für BT, damit man ... Offenbar wäre das die einzige Lösung damit keiner sich bepisst fühlt weil irgendjemand jahre nachdem er sein item hat, das item "billiger" bekommt. Da kommen dann Argumente wie "erARBEITen"... ja nee. Wer nicht spielt wegen des Spielspass sondern ausschliesslich weil er in OG stehen und Posen will sollte sich ein anderes Spiel suchen.
> 
> Die Top-Sachen für die Raider (das ist und bleibt so) und die "kleineren" für die Farmer. Da läufts drauf hinaus, und das ist imho der beste Kompromiss. Ab 3.2 scheints etwas zu leicht zu sein EQ zu erfarmen, ab 3.3 wird das wahrscheinlich schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Aber ich wette heute schon das irgendeine Fraktion wieder rumheulen wird... "Bäh ich kündige den Account, weil (insert_any_crap_here)"
> ...



Hä? Wie kommst du jetzt auf Kara? Und was sollen diese schwachsinnigen Poser-"Argumente" ? Du hast geschrieben: *mimimi* keiner mag mich frischen 80er nach Naxx mitnehmen mit meinem Crap Gear. Ich habe dir einige Möglichkeiten genannt wie du ohne Probleme an Equip kommst, und das selbt mit extrem wenig Aufwand erreichbar ist. Danach bist du für die Gruppen kein Klotz mehr am Bein, sondern eine Bereicherung für den Raid.

Achtung! Das da oben habe ich bewusst überspritzt geschrieben. Also entweder du hast das nicht richtig durchgelesen, oder falsch verstanden...

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Juni 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Alles nicht... Es ist einfach ein Hobby und ich habe nebenbei auch noch ein geregeltes Real-Life
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und dann heulst du rum, weil jemand anders das gleiche item an hat wie du? und omfg 2g weniger reppkosten hatte um es zu bekommen?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Alles nicht... Es ist einfach ein Hobby und ich habe nebenbei auch noch ein geregeltes Real-Life
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wow gz dafür kriegste nen titel


ihr müsst das positiv sehn wenn die ganzen kackbratzen das zeug sich für marken holen dann kriegt ihr im raid mehr :>


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben: *mimimi* keiner mag mich frischen 80er nach Naxx mitnehmen mit meinem Crap Gear.



ach hab ich das? wo bitte? sorry mir ist's grad entfallen. 
ach und nur btw: ich hab t7 equipp



Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ich habe dir einige Möglichkeiten genannt wie du ohne Probleme an Equip kommst, und das selbt mit extrem wenig Aufwand erreichbar ist. Danach bist du für die Gruppen kein Klotz mehr am Bein, sondern eine Bereicherung für den Raid.
> 
> Achtung! Das da oben habe ich bewusst überspritzt geschrieben. Also entweder du hast das nicht richtig durchgelesen, oder falsch verstanden...
> 
> ...



LES Du lieber bevor du dir irgendeinen gequirlten scheiss aus deinem Kopf drückst.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juni 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Das stimmt absolut nicht...



Kann man dich irgendwie zum Vorredner wählen oder ähnliches?
Keiner versteht es so Dinge auf den Punkt zu bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casiopi (25. Juni 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> OK, ihr "Helden". was darf man dann als 80er noch? blümchen pflücken und ins AH stellen damit ihr Götter eure Flasks bekommt?
> 
> Fehler? welcher Fehler, nicht schon 4 Jahre zu raiden? oder keine 4 Abende für Raids "opfern" zu wollen/können.



Grundsätzlich darf man als 80er alles was auch andere 80er dürfen. Die Frage ist nur: wann und wo? Es ist doch selbstverständlich, dass man Zeit investieren muss um den Endcontent sehen zu können. Genauso ist es auch selbstverständlich, dass man mehrere Tage, Wochen oder Monate braucht bevor man Stufe 80 erreicht hat. Das ist das Prinzip eines jeden MMORPGs. Also warum sich über ein Grundprinzip eines Spiels beschweren?

Du kannst ja auch nicht so tun als ob es zwischen frisch 80 und Raid nichts zu tun gebe.
Gerade das war schon immer die stärke von WoW alle Schichten der Community zu bedienen. In letzter Zeit wird aber verstärkt das Spiel vereinfacht und bestimmte Gruppen von Spielern werden einfach vergessen.

Und wenn schon jemand den Grund für seinen "Misserfolg" den bösen Raidern zuschiebt, die nur gut Equipte Leute mitnehmen, dann sollte er in erster Linie sich fragen warum das so ist.
Sollte jemand Zeitmangel haben, dann wird er in den meisten Fällen den Endcontent nie ganz sehen können. Das sollte auch jedem klar sein der solch ein Game spielt.

Was soll bitte daran lächerlich sein eine eigene Gruppe auf die Beine zu stellen, oder sich einer Gilde anzuschliessen die einen mitnimmt so wie man ist(schlechtes Equip, keine Erfahrung was auch immer)?


----------



## Nimeroth (25. Juni 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> sicher... ausser Naxx-gruppen die "lfm clearrun , mi 14k dps und t11.5" schreien und frisch80er nicht mitnehmen gibts ja auch fast keine mehr. *Wie sollen die auch an gutes EQ kommen?*





			
				Nìmeroth schrieb:
			
		

> Hero Instanzen, Craftables, Ruf-Items, Marken-Items. Ganz zu schweigen von den doch recht guten Items vom Argentum Turnier.
> Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten. Warum muss es denn SOFORT mit 80 T7 oder besser noch T7.5 sein?



Was gibt es denn daran bitte nicht zu verstehen?



			
				ÜberNoob schrieb:
			
		

> LES Du lieber bevor du dir irgendeinen gequirlten scheiss aus deinem Kopf drückst.


Das sagt ja schon alles über dich aus...

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Casiopi (25. Juni 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ja ist schon blöd, wenn man nicht zum Spass spielt, sondern ... (warum spielst du noch einmal?)



Willst du damit sagen, dass man beim Farmen von Items keinen Spass haben kann? Ich hatte noch nie einen Farmraid ohne spass gehabt...


----------



## Taegan (25. Juni 2009)

Ein Spieler hat mal gesagt das WOw wie eine Pyramide aufgebaut ist, die unteren schichten wie zB Casuals funktionieren einfach nicht ohne die oberen, und das ist unheimlich gut gesagt, weil hilft denn den frisch 80ern mit Heros, inis und raids? Es muss einfach jede schicht geben, und jede sollte auch für sich und übergreifend existieren können, und genau wie er es gesagt hat kann ich es unterschreiben, klar Casuals, ist gut, aber alle schichten wünschen beachtung, und nun soll ja wohl mehr raidcontent für die "hardcore" (ja. ein doofer begriff) spieler kommen.

in dem SInne


----------



## MrGimbel (25. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen, dass man beim Farmen von Items keinen Spass haben kann? Ich hatte noch nie einen Farmraid ohne spass gehabt...



Doch. Bestimmt macht das Spass!

Dehalb versteh ich ja auch das Problem nicht:
"Wenn mit dem Patch dann plötzlich einer neben mir steht, der fast gleichwertiges Equip hat,
welches er in 5er(!) Instanzen gefarmt hat, krieg ich schon irgendwie das Kotzen."


----------



## Casiopi (25. Juni 2009)

@MrGimbel
Ist doch logisch. Das kanns du genau so direkt in RL vergleichen.

Ein Akademiker hat sehr viel Zeit in seine Ausbildung/Arbeit investiert und wird dementsprechend belohnt, sollte jedeoch ein Azubi/Student die gleiche Belohnung für kürzere Ausbildung bzw. vergleichsweise schlechtere Arbeit wie der Akademiker bekommen, dann wäre das ungerecht.

Sowas nennt man Leistungsgerechtigkeit.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2009)

ich sags gern nochmal ^^



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr müsst das positiv sehn wenn die ganzen kackbratzen das zeug sich für marken holen dann kriegt ihr im raid mehr :>


----------



## MrGimbel (25. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> @MrGimbel
> Ist doch logisch. Das kanns du genau so direkt in RL vergleichen.
> 
> Ein Akademiker hat sehr viel Zeit in seine Ausbildung/Arbeit investiert und wird dementsprechend belohnt, sollte jedeoch ein Azubi/Student die gleiche Belohnung für kürzere Ausbildung bzw. vergleichsweise schlechtere Arbeit wie der Akademiker bekommen, dann wäre das ungerecht.
> ...



Also geht es doch nicht um den Spielspass, sondern darum, dass die Arbeit, die man in WoW investiert, entlohnt wird. 
Ich bin gerade mit meiner Doktorarbeit beschäftigt und hab im Monat nicht viel mehr Geld als ein HarzIVler, der weder Schulabschluss, noch Ausbildung, noch jemals gearbeitet hat. Und naja, stört mich nicht die Bohne, käme nie auf die Idee, eine Kürzung des Arbeitslosengelds II zu fordern.


----------



## Rezzanjin (25. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Für mich sind die richtigen "Ingame Arbeiter" diejenigen, die jetzt die AQ Vorquest Reihe (mit Brut Nozdormus, Mondlichtung usw.) machen, weil die das nicht um irgendwelcher Epixx willen machen, sondern wegen des Spielerlebnisses. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das alles an drei Nachmittagen mal nebenbei gemacht ist.



/sign

Ich bin total gerne in der alten Welt unterwegs. Sowohl Classic als auch BC. Obgleich ich bereits zu Classic zeiten gespielt habe. Komisch, aber für mich gehört es dazu wirklich jedes letzte fitzelchen von WoW erkundet zu haben. Mehr oder weniger jede einzelne beschissene Quest erledigt zu haben um iiiiiiiirgendwann mal sagen zu können: "Das war es!"

Diese Epic-hascherei geht mir total auf den Sack. Natürlich, ich habe auch welche. Aber im allgemeinen wenn man sich meine Chars anguckt sind es eher wenige, obgleich ich deutlich MEHR zocke als ein Causal und sicher auch mehr als manche 'Progamer'. Ja ich spiele wirklich sehr viel.

Und eben deswegen finde ich die änderung richtiggehen SUPER.

Ich "arbeite" mich vielleicht nicht wie ein irrer durch den highendcontent. Dafür aber habe ich so einiges gesehen, was viele dieser reinen Raider nie zu gesicht bekommen. Oder wenn sie es gesehen haben, dann war es eher ein überfliegen als das sie sich davon haben mitreißen lassen.

Also warum sollte ich als NICHT viel Raider nicht auch irgendwie an tolle Epix mit Itemlevel 378 kommen? Schließlich investiere ICH auch sehr viel zeit in das spiel, habe spass daran Quests zu erledigen wie ihr beim Raidbosse legen.

Jeder macht eben was anderes lieber und wenn ich dann eben auf die Weise der Heroics an mein Outfit komme, kann es doch auch sch...egal sein.

Raider werden IMMER das 'bessere' Equip haben, da wir NICHT Raider eben immer erst dann etwas davon haben, wenn ihr euer neues Equip bekommt und das alte anderweitig zu bekommen ist.

Und die jammerei das jemand nun dann ja vielleicht Naxx nicht mehr sieht, da er es dank heroics überspringen kann; UND? Ist das nicht SCHEISSEGAL? Ist es nicht jedem selber überlassen was er sehen will und was nicht? Ich KONNTE früher KEIN Sunwell, SSC oder BT sehen, da zu schlecht equipter Hunter, keine Lust auf Stundenlange Raids und Heroicgefarme.

Mit diesen feinen Patches ist es dann doch endlich eher so, das jeder der es sehen WILL es theoretisch KÖNNTE wenn er die entsprechende Zeit wenigstens mit der einen oder anderen Heroic verbringt, ohne das er sich vorher TAGELANG durch Naxx wipen muss, die Lust eventuell verliert und dann doch wieder nur irgendwo herumkrebst.
Das mit dem elenden Naxx gewipe habe ich leider hinter mir und deswegen auch knapp 1,5 Monate nahezu garned mehr gespielt weil mit der Gilde kein weiterkommen in sicht war und man deswegen diese ja auch nicht sofort leaved.

Wodurch ein weiterer Punkt angeschnitten ist. Gilde!
Wer kennt es nicht das man eine Gilde hat die vielleicht NICHT Platz 1 im Realmranking ist und demnach viele Spieler hat die sich auf selbem Nivea(u) bewegen. Man macht Termine aus und geht dann Naxx, Man schafft Anub'Dingsbums und scheitert an der Witwe, auch die anderen Bosse sind noch zu Hart. Oder man schafft dann vielleicht Seuchenvierten ersten Boss mit ach und krach, dafür verreckt 70% des Raids beim Heigantanz.
Auf jeden Fall ist diese ID versaut und es heisst nächste Woche nochmal versuchen. oder eben neue Versuche weiter zu kommen. Aber eines bleibt, die ID ist anderweitig nicht nutzbar.
Aufgrund des vermeindlich schlechten "Gearratings" ich liebe diesen Begriff. Wird man auch ned groß Random in der 10/25er Version mitgenommen.
Auf diese Weise verspielt man gefrustet mehrere Wochen. Versucht sein Equipt auf Vorderman zu bringen, aber kommt wieder ned weiter, da andere Spieler ned so weit sind.
Soll man wegen sowas 'gezwungen' sein seine Gilde zu leaven? Leute mit denen man so gut auskommt das man sich bereits real getroffen hat und man in gewisser weise lieb gewonnen hat?
Soll man sie einfach sitzen lassen indem man sich eine Random sucht um dann mit diesen zu gehen. Wodurch wieder die Gilde weiterhin rumkrebst und nicht vorankommt?

Denn JA, es gibt tatsächlich Spieler, denen ist nicht nur am eigenen Vorankommen gelegen, sondern sie wollen mit ihren 'Freunden' weiterkommen!

Und um nun das ganze abzuschließen.

Ja ich finde änderungen dahingegen in Ordnung das man sich GUTES, HÖHERWERTIGES Equip so auch aus den Heroics oder auf andere Weise holen kann um sich dann z.B. durch Naxx oder Ulduar zu kämpfen, aber eben MIT seinen Freunden.

Denn diese Noobs, Gimps und wie ihr sie nicht alle nennt, sind in der Regel eh die Spieler, die im Grunde mehr egoistisch als alles andere denken. Und die können MIR persönlich eh sche..egal sein. Euch etwa nicht?

Naja, zu viel geschrieben da ich eigentlich nur einen kurzen Kommentar abgeben wollte.

Und so wünsche ich euch noch freudiges Haare reißen, kratzen und spucken.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Juni 2009)

Taegan schrieb:


> Ein Spieler hat mal gesagt das WOw wie eine Pyramide aufgebaut ist, die unteren schichten wie zB Casuals funktionieren einfach nicht ohne die oberen, und das ist unheimlich gut gesagt, weil hilft denn den frisch 80ern mit Heros, inis und raids?



Sorry, aber mal auf Deutsch: selten solchen Stuß gelesen. Woher ich das weiß? Weil jeder, der WoW spielt, weiß, das die Raider sich abkapseln und ich als Casual sie auch noch nie benötigt habe.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man Leistungsgerechtigkeit.



Der kapitale Denkfehler ist hier, zu meinen, in Spielen müsse man Leistung bringen. Dem ist nicht so, das Gegenteil ist der Fall: man soll Spaß haben.


----------



## Noctes (25. Juni 2009)

Taegan schrieb:


> Ein Spieler hat mal gesagt das WOw wie eine Pyramide aufgebaut ist, die unteren schichten wie zB Casuals funktionieren einfach nicht ohne die oberen, und das ist unheimlich gut gesagt, weil hilft denn den frisch 80ern mit Heros, inis und raids? Es muss einfach jede schicht geben, und jede sollte auch für sich und übergreifend existieren können, und genau wie er es gesagt hat kann ich es unterschreiben, klar Casuals, ist gut, aber alle schichten wünschen beachtung, und nun soll ja wohl mehr raidcontent für die "hardcore" (ja. ein doofer Begriff) spieler kommen.
> 
> in dem SInne



Das ist richtig. Nur was ist bei einer Pyramide breiter? Die Spitze oder der Boden? Natürlich der Boden also die "breite Masse".

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion hier irgendwie nicht. Blizz möchte noch mehr Kohle abgreifen und das machen sie durch mehr Kunden. Mehr Kunden bedeuten auch das weiterhin viel Geld in die Entwicklung des Spieles gesteckt wird. Das kommt allen zugute. Ich bin absolut der Meinung das es auch nach Patch 3.2 viele Möglichkeiten für "viel Spieler" geben wird sich von "wenig Spielern" zu unterscheiden. Deshalb sollten sich alle die viel spielen über die Änderungen freuen, weil dadurch ja sichergestellt wird dass das Lieblingsspiel noch lange weiterläuft.

Ich sehe das so: Wenn es der Basis gut geht, profitiert auch die Spitze davon. Und umgekehrt: Bröckelt die Basis, stürzt die Spitze ab. Würde nur noch das 1% Pro Gamer spielen, müsste diese ja auch die gesamten Kosten tragen. Seit Ihr, die hier so jammern das alles so einfach wird dazu bereit? Überlegt auch mal was für Blizz besser ist. Viele "wenig Spieler" zu halten bzw. neu zu gewinnen die die Server wenig belasten, weil sie ja wenig spielen. Oder ist es für Blizz besser das wenige Spieler erhalten bleiben/dazu kommen die die Infrastruktur stark belasten? Die Antwort dürft ihr euch selbst geben.

Also. Jammert hier nicht rum sondern fallt euch in die Arme und feiert die Maßnahmen durch die gewährleistet wird (werden soll) das unser Lieblingsspiel auch weitergeht.

Edit:


Technocrat schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mal auf Deutsch: selten solchen Stuß gelesen. Woher ich das weiß? Weil jeder, der WoW spielt, weiß, das die Raider sich abkapseln und ich als Casual sie auch noch nie benötigt habe.


Ganz so würde ich das nicht sehen. Ich als "wenig Spieler" freue mich schon wenn mich mal ein Raid mitnimmt. Wenn die Leute da dann noch Ahnung haben und das ganze flutscht. profitiere ich ja davon. Abhängig bin ich zwar nicht aber trotzdem profitiere ich von "viel Spielern". Das ist bei mir schon immer mal wieder vorgekommen.


----------



## Casiopi (25. Juni 2009)

@Rezzanjin
Warum sollte jemand Ulduar Equip wollen, wenn er schon bei Naxx scheitert?
Da fehlen logische Zwischenschritte von frisch 80 bis Naxx clear(Ulduar ready).
So sollte es aussehen: level80 erreicht> 80er Inis(+craftbare Items)> Hero Inis(+craftbare Items)> Naxx 10/25> Ulduar...

Ist ja auch kein Wunder, dass der Raid scheitert, wenn der Grossteil einfach kein ensprechendes Equipment hat. Ob das nun random oder gildenintern ist spielt dabei kene Rolle. Du kannst dir auch eine Stammgruppe suchen mit der du raidest oder es weiterhin mit der Gilde versuchen bis es klappt. Eine Raidinstanz hat nun mal entsprechendes Equip als Voraussetzung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## Quintusrex (25. Juni 2009)

Rezzanjin schrieb:


> Wodurch ein weiterer Punkt angeschnitten ist. Gilde!
> Wer kennt es nicht das man eine Gilde hat die vielleicht NICHT Platz 1 im Realmranking ist und demnach viele Spieler hat die sich auf selbem Nivea(u) bewegen. *Man macht Termine aus und geht dann Naxx, Man schafft Anub'Dingsbums und scheitert an der Witwe, auch die anderen Bosse sind noch zu Hart. Oder man schafft dann vielleicht Seuchenvierten ersten Boss mit ach und krach, dafür verreckt 70% des Raids beim Heigantanz.*
> Auf jeden Fall ist diese ID versaut und es heisst nächste Woche nochmal versuchen. oder eben neue Versuche weiter zu kommen. Aber eines bleibt, die ID ist anderweitig nicht nutzbar.
> Aufgrund des vermeindlich schlechten "Gearratings" ich liebe diesen Begriff. Wird man auch ned groß Random in der 10/25er Version mitgenommen.
> ...




Mal ehrlich, du glaubst dich nicht wirklich, dass Du mit einem Gildenraid, der bei Heigan Probleme hat, nur wegen besserer Items in Ulduar was reißen kannst? Items sagen null über das spielerische Können aus und die Bosse fallen nicht vor Ehrfurcht um, weil der halbe Raid auf einmal 226er Items hat. 

Wir stehen gildenintern im moment auch im 10er bei Heigan und mir nutzt als DD meine 213+ Ausrüstung garnix, weil bis jetzt keiner unserer Heiler das Laufen wirklich beherrscht. Keine Heiler, der Tank fällt um, Wipe. Daran würde auch T9 nichts ändern. Zum Raiden gehört halt mehr als die lila Items, nur haben das offenbar einige (nicht nur in unserer Gilde ) noch nicht kapiert. 

Das Ganze ist für mich übriges kein Grund die Gilde zu verlassen. Den Spass, den wir totz den Wipes haben, hätte ich wahrscheinlich in einer reinen Raidgilde, die mich itemtechnisch weiterbringen würde, nicht.


----------



## Casiopi (25. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Der kapitale Denkfehler ist hier, zu meinen, in Spielen müsse man Leistung bringen. Dem ist nicht so, das Gegenteil ist der Fall: man soll Spaß haben.




Absolut unlogisch.
Das eine schliesst das andere nicht aus. Bei WoW geht Spass und Leistung Hand in Hand, genau so wie bei jedem anderen Spiel(Tennis, Fussball, Schach usw...) bei dem man Leistung bringen muss um Spass zu haben. Was soll deiner meinung nach Zeitinvestition sonst sein? Keine Leistung? Und wie man vom Vorposter lesen kann muss es noch lange nichts heissen, wenn man viel Zeit in das Spiel investiert, aber bei Naxx trotzdem scheitert...


----------



## Casiopi (25. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## Xorras (25. Juni 2009)

Puh, was soll ich jetzt tun, nachdem ich diese ganzen Posts gelesen habe..?
Erstmal werde ich meinen Kopf auf die Tischplatte schlagen und hoffen, dass viele hier das, was sie geschrieben haben, nicht wirklich ernst meinen, und es noch einmal tun, wenn jemand antwortet: "Das ist der Neid!"
Viellicht sind die Meisten einfach noch nicht alt genug um zu verstehen, was ein Spiel ist. Bei einem Spiel geht es um den Spaß. Wenn bei den Meisten, die hier ihre selbstverherrlichenden Posts ala: "Ich bin ja sooo gut!" verlauten lassen, das simple Prinzip, welches ein Spiel erfüllen sollte, nicht mehr zutrifft; warum hören diese Leute dann nicht einfach auf..? Warum jammern sie..? Haben sie vielleicht Angst, dass sie bald nichtmehr mit ihrem *hust* coolen, freshen und exclusieven HEG (High-End-Gier) vor Anderen *nochmal hust* strahlen können..? Haben sie Angst, ihren Lebenssinn zu verlieren, da sie nichts *hust* besonderes sind..?
Verstehen diese Leute nicht, dass das Einzige, was andere Spieler für sie empfinden, Mitleid, und nicht Bewunderung ist..? Ich meine... Ich wäre nicht stolz darauf, 24/7 vor dem PC zu sitzen. Stolz bin ich auf meine Arbeit, meine Leistung die mir Lebensqualität garantiert. Stundenlanges, exessives Facerolling in den neusten Instanzen und Dungeons ist ja wohl nichts, auf dass man sein Leben aufbauen kann. Falls jetzt jemand denkt: "Oooh doch!"; Ich habe in meiner Sprechstunde immer ein wenig Zeit, so schweren Fällen auch konstenfrei den Knacks in der Birne zu richten, immerhin bin ich dazu verpflichtet, kranken in einer Notsituation jedwede Hilfe zukommen zu lassen. Kostenfrei daher, da ich nicht annehme, dass bei einer 24/7 WoW-Betätigung irgendetwas anderes zu holen wäre außer den letzten paar Cents von Hartz IV, und ich bin ja schließlich kein Dieb oder gar ein Unmensch.
Zurückführend zum angeführten Thema des Erstellers bleibt schlusswirkender Weise nur auszudrücken;
"Individuen, die sich mit (oder in) einer fiktiven (selbstgeschaffen ODER von außen eingegebenen) Welt bewegen/beschäftigen, und dabei MEHR Zeit in eben jener verbringen, als in der Realität, leiden unter einer Krankheit, genannt 'Realitätsverlust' (kann in Einzelfällen zu Suizid oder Homizid führen), welche die Psyche des/der Betroffenen schlichtweg ruptiert."
Also ist wirklich jeder, der sich mit solchen Dingen mehr beschäftig als mit seinen eigenen Problemen, stundenlang darauf wartet, dass die Login-Server wieder erreichbar sind, nur um wieder in ihre Welt einzutauchen, und quazi krankhaft nach nicht vorhandener Anerkennung gieren, krank.
Jeder, der etwas anderes als "Casual" ist, wie die "Pros", oder wie ich sie gerne nennen möchte, die "Kranken", geistesgestört und würde von mir einen Direktfahrschein in die Anstalt bekommen, für die Hartz IVler sogar kostenfrei, denn denen muss ich die Gesundheit ja zurückgeben, schließlich haben sie von meinen Steuern ihre krankheit finanziert.

So far... Grüße an alle "Casuals" und noch geistig vollständigen, vernünftigen und erwachsenen Gamer da draußen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Absolut unlogisch.
> Das eine schliesst das andere nicht aus. Bei WoW geht Spass und Leistung Hand in Hand, genau so wie bei jedem anderen Spiel(Tennis, Fussball, Schach usw...) bei dem man Leistung bringen muss um Spass zu haben. Was soll deiner meinung nach Zeitinvestition sonst sein? Keine Leistung? Und wie man vom Vorposter lesen kann muss es noch lange nichts heissen, wenn man viel Zeit in das Spiel investiert, aber bei Naxx trotzdem scheitert...



Aha. der ganze Breitensport und alles was nicht in Turnieren endet, das nicht Hochleistungssport ist, Kegelvereine, Pokerrunden for fun etc etc. 
Spiele wo man keine Leistung bringen MUSS sondern es wegen des spaßes mach ist dann was? keines von deinen o.g. "jedem anderen Spiel" ?

Es ist richtig, und es ist in Ordnung, daß es 2 Sorten Spieler gibt. Die einen Spielen WoW zum Spaß, die anderen sehen es als eSport und denken sie müssten der imbaroxxor sein.
Was nicht in Ordnung ist ist, daß die Raider denken, daß die Casuals abschaum wären, denen nichtmal ein T7 item zu gönnen wäre wenn sie Jahrelang jeden Tag alles an dailies macht die es gibt. Motto "Omg bloss keiner im Raid der schlechter wäre als ich - sei's Skill oder Equipp - , es könnte ja sein daß jemand mehr Belohnung/Aufwand hat. Ich bin ja nicht zum Spass hier" ?


----------



## Termithand (25. Juni 2009)

hallo erstmal,

ich muß vorab sagen, daß ich nicht alle kommentare gelesen habe... ABER

deinen post finde ich sehr zutreffend..
mein reti pala hat alle hc-inis durch laufen, obsi 10 und 25 gelegt und mit den marken hatte ich fast das equip von leuten die naxx gemacht haben..
nur..
ich habe obsi 25 in 30 - 45 min clear und naxx dauert 3 stunden. zubeginn der sache auch 5 stunden und mehr.

wenn ich heute sehe, daß sich echte noobs durch ema 25 ziehen lassen und dann aufeinmal t8 tragen und dort marken farmen um sich weitere t8 item zu kaufen dann kommt auch bei mir die frage auf WARUM SOLL ICH 6 STUNDE ULDUAR MACHEN ????
Wenn ich 1x die woche ema 25 mache hab ich mit sicherheit meine t8 brust..was mach bei naxx ja nun nicht sagen konnte. dort war ich schon 4 x und hab den helm immer noch nicht...
der einzige unterschied besteht dann darin, daß du im erfolgssystem 4000 oder 5000 punkte hast und die anderen halt nur 1000 oder 2500. aber was kannst du dir für diese punkte kaufen ?? NIX RICHTIG
aber wow ist halt ein massen spiel. und diese masse soll auch die chance haben t8 oder bald t9 zu tragen. 
der anspruch an wow ist stark gesunken. zu beginn mustest du alles suchen. heute hast du quest - helper.
früher war jedes lvl-up ein kleiner sieg. heute kann dein dk gleich auf lvl 55 anfangen. egal auf welchen server.
früher hast du mit 40 leuten aq 40 gemacht, bist 4x gewiped und hast 6 stunden gebraucht.
heute wird diese wunderschöne ini mit 10 lvl 80 durchrannt und nach 30 min is alles vorbei.
items von damals die ECHTES prestige waren werden heute gefarmt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wir, die echen wowler, müssen damit leben das blizz die 20 mio. spieler grenze anpeilt...dafür muß das spiel aber breitenfähiger werden..und das wiederum bedeutet daß auch leute die 2 x die woche a 2 stunden spielen können t8 tragen können müssen.leider.

jeden dem das nicht passt muß wohl auf pacman oder diabolo 1 umsteigen.. eigentlich schade.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß von EREDAR

Termithand


----------



## Quintusrex (25. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Der kapitale Denkfehler ist hier, zu meinen, in Spielen müsse man Leistung bringen. Dem ist nicht so, das Gegenteil ist der Fall: man soll Spaß haben.



Hör sich irgendwie danach an, das man z.B in einem Raid mehr oder weniger afk hinterher laufen kann, wenn es einem Spass macht, die anderen Deppen übernehmen ja deinen Part schon.

Was den Pyramidenvergleich angeht

klar wir es bei WoW mehr Spieler der breiten Masse geben als Progamer. Nur wer glaubt, man könne die Pyramide einfach mal so auf dem Kopf stellen, der darf sich nachher aber auch nicht wundern, wenn das Ding umkippt


----------



## Nimeroth (25. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:
			
		

> Der kapitale Denkfehler ist hier, zu meinen, in Spielen müsse man Leistung bringen. Dem ist nicht so, das Gegenteil ist der Fall: man soll Spaß haben.


Korrekt. Nur definiert jeder seinen Spielspaß anders. Viele haben Spaß daran etwas zu leisten und ein Resultat dafür zu erhalten. Belohnungsprinzip wenn man so will. Man kann sehr wohl Leitung mit Spaß verbinden. Ich zumindest hab noch keinen Raider getroffen, der nach Tagelangem Probieren endlich einen Encounter geschafft hat und dann Abends ins Kissen geheult hat.



			
				Noctes schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt allen zugute. Ich bin absolut der Meinung das es auch nach Patch 3.2 viele Möglichkeiten für "viel Spieler" geben wird sich von "wenig Spielern" zu unterscheiden.


Den meisten Raidern geht es gar nicht darum sich zu unterscheiden (es gibt Ausnahmen klar). Es geht darum eine Herrausforderung zu haben für sich selbst und seine Gruppe. Diese Herrausforderungen werden aber mehr und mehr aus dem Spiel genommen und einfacher gestaltet, womit den etwas anspruchsvolleren Spielern eben diese Herrausforderung genommen wird.
Ich persönlich hab mich über Konstellas tierisch gefreut, aber mich stört es auch nicht wirklich wenn damit jetzt andere rumlaufen. Allerdings finde ich, das es solche "exklusiven" Objekte einfach geben muss, damit man einen Ansporn hat. Ansonsten wird das ganze ja schnell langweilig.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Gnorfal (25. Juni 2009)

> früher war jedes lvl-up ein kleiner sieg. heute kann dein dk gleich auf lvl 55 anfangen. egal auf welchen server.
> früher hast du mit 40 leuten aq 40 gemacht, bist 4x gewiped und hast 6 stunden gebraucht.
> heute wird diese wunderschöne ini mit 10 lvl 80 durchrannt und nach 30 min is alles vorbei.
> items von damals die ECHTES prestige waren werden heute gefarmt....



früher lebten wir in Höhlen....heute in Wohnungen
früher hast Du mit 10 Mann ein Mammut gejagt und hast 6 Stunden gebraucht, heute geht die Frau zu Aldi und kauft Tiefkühlfleisch...
früher hast Du getrommelt oder geschrien, damit Dich jeder hört, heute kann jeder seinen Müll im Forum niederlegen....

fällt Dir was auf?
richtig, nicht alles "früher" war auch besser...

Davon ab, wer glaubt, bei irgendeinem über-6 jährigen "Prestige" zu erhaschen, nur weil ihm 39 andere dabei halfen, ein Ingame-Gegenstand zu bekommen, der freut sich auch immer auf den 24.12. weil da der dicke kommt, durch den Kamin steigt und einen beschenkt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorras (25. Juni 2009)

@ Nimeroth: betrachte dich als eingwiesen, wenn du deinen Spielspaß über 'Leistung' definierst.
Schonmal daran gedacht, ersteinmal die Art der Leistung, die du dir einbildest zu bringen, definierst, bevor du deinen Hals aufreißt..? Denn Leistung ist nich relativ, Leistung ist ein fester, physikalischer Begriff. Leistung ist das profitbringene wirken von Kräften. Geh lieber noch ein Mal zur Schule.

- Wer sich "Raid-Termine" macht, zeigt die schlimmsten Sympthome des Realitätsverlustes. das gezielte Planen von zukünftigen Aktionen in einer fiktiven Welt. Willkommen in der Anstalt.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> - Wer sich "Raid-Termine" macht, zeigt die schlimmsten Sympthome des Realitätsverlustes. das gezielte Planen von zukünftigen Aktionen in einer fiktiven Welt. Willkommen in der Anstalt.


Hm... gilt das nur für Computerwelten?

Wenn ich mir also zum Beispiel "Jogging-Termine" mache und somit gezielt eine zukünftige Freizeit-Aktion plane... gehöre ich dann ebenfalls in die Anstalt?


----------



## MrGimbel (25. Juni 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> @ Nimeroth: betrachte dich als eingwiesen, wenn du deinen Spielspaß über 'Leistung' definierst.



Ganz so drastisch würde ich das nicht formulieren. Bedenklich finde ich nur die Leute, die ihren Spass daraus ziehen, sich von anderen mittels lila Ausrüstung abzusetzen.


----------



## Xorras (25. Juni 2009)

Freizeit ist nicht fiktiv. Ich reden davon, dass es krank ist, sich Pläne für zukünftige Aktionen in eben jener fiktiven Welt zu machen.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Nimeroth (25. Juni 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> *flame* *blubb*



Ich finde es gut, wenn ausgebildete Psychologen und Menschenkenner sich hier im Forum einfinden. Ich finde es auch immer toll, wenn jemand besser als ich selbst weiss was mir Spaß macht.
Am besten finde ich aber, wenn jemand eine ganze Gruppe von zehntausenden Menschen pauschalisiert, und für Vollidioten abstempelt, weil sie nicht seiner eigenen Meinung entsprechen.

Sowas nennt man Arroganz. Solltest du mal Googeln wenn du Zeit hast. Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Erbsenzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Xorras schrieb:
			
		

> Freizeit ist nicht fiktiv. Ich reden davon, dass es krank ist, sich Pläne für zukünftige Aktionen in eben jener fiktiven Welt zu machen.


Öha, du bist dann ja wohl auch so ein moderner Raubritter und Flamer der die anderen Spieler in Online Spielen blöd anmacht und auslacht, oder? Ist ja nur eine fiktive Welt und alles gar nicht echt. Ich für meinen Teil mache mit 24 anderen *Menschen* einen Termin aus, um gemeinsam einem Hobby nachzugehen.

Sorry, aber dein Denken wirkt äusserst kleinkarriert und könnte fast von einem der heutigen Poliker kommen.

@ÜberNoob: Danke, dir auch.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> Freizeit ist nicht fiktiv. Ich reden davon, dass es krank ist, sich Pläne für zukünftige Aktionen in eben jener fiktiven Welt zu machen.
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


Lesen kann ich durchaus. Deswegen fragte ich ja nochmal gezielt nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich also eine zukünftige Freizeit-Aktion plane (auch WoW ist übrigens Freizeitgestaltung), bei der ich mit Mitmenschen zusammen im Team agiere und auch kommuniziere, dann gehöre ich in eine Anstalt.

Wenn ich hingegen eine zukünftige Freizeitaktion gezielt plane, bei der ich im eigentlichen Sinne einer stupiden Tätigkeit nachgehe (linkes Bein vor, rechtes Bein vor, linkes Bein vor...) und dabei keinerlei sozialen Interaktionen nachgehe (allein über die Felder jogge), dann ist das völlig normal, richtig?


----------



## Xorras (25. Juni 2009)

Das Abstreiten einer... wie soll ich sagen..? Nun ja, es ist normal, dass man es nicht gerne einsieht, dass man krank ist.

Das ist hart, und dass du es abstreitest ist nur natürlich. Falls du es irgendwann einsiehst, wirst du merken, dass ab diesem Zeitpunkt alles besser werden wird... Versprochen.

Ich habe nicht pauschalisiert, ich habe Sarkasmus betrieben. Wenn du es als Pauschalisierung siehst, werde ich dich sicherlich persönlich getroffen haben, gerade weil es auf diech vielleicht zutrifft..?

Außerdem bin ich lediglich Student der Medizin; ich werde einmal Psychiater sein und mich mit Menschen mit Realitätsverlust auseinandersetzen, da dies mein ausgewähltes Fachgebiet ist.

+

WoW ist ein Speil und kann zur Freizeitgestaltung dienen. Jogging differenziert sich von WoW, da der Mensch einen Nutzen aus dieser Betätigung zieht. Ich behaupte nicht, dass ich selbst nicht auch denke: "Morgen gehst du mit deiner Gilde Ulduar.". Keine Frage. Aber exessives außeinandersetzten mit dem Kontent einer fiktiven Welt, egal ob Freizeitgestaltung oder nicht, ist in jedem Fall als krankhafte Handlung anzusehen. So steht es in den neusten Restriktionen, die Psychiatern ihre Vorgehensweisen (in manchen Dingen) vorschreiben.


----------



## Maxugon (25. Juni 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> Das Abstreiten einer... wie soll ich sagen..? Nun ja, es ist normal, dass man es nicht gerne einsieht, dass man krank ist.
> 
> Das ist hart, und dass du es abstreitest ist nur natürlich. Falls du es irgendwann einsiehst, wirst du merken, dass ab diesem Zeitpunkt alles besser werden wird... Versprochen.
> 
> ...


Omg so viel Müll in so wenig Worten!


----------



## Nimeroth (25. Juni 2009)

Sorry, aber ich musste gerade echt ein bissel lachen. So wie ich das sehe, hast du zwei Optionen:

1. Du lässt das Studium sein und suchst dir etwas, was dir eher liegt (mit deiner "Meinung" und dem was du von dir gibst, hast du eher schlechte Karten).
2. Du frägst mal den Herrn Pfeiffer ob er noch nen Partner braucht *g*

Das ganze mag jetzt wie ein schlechter flame klingen, aber dein Posting ist ja wohl an Überheblichkeit schier nicht mehr zu übertreffen. An dieser Stelle werde ich auch jegliche "Diskussion" mit dir abbrechen, weil du größere Scheuklappen auf zu haben scheinst als jedes Kutschenpferd.

In diesem Sinne: Schönes Leben noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gefällt mir irgendwie...)

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Maxugon (25. Juni 2009)

Ehm , mir ist gerade bewusst geworden das t9 ja mti Patch 3.2 kommt!


----------



## Petu (25. Juni 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Omg so viel Müll in so wenig Worten!



Weil Du es nicht verstehst, oder was genau ist da "Müll" ?

Begründungen ?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. Juni 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Hör sich irgendwie danach an, das man z.B in einem Raid mehr oder weniger afk hinterher laufen kann, wenn es einem Spass macht, die anderen Deppen übernehmen ja deinen Part schon.
> 
> Was den Pyramidenvergleich angeht
> 
> klar wir es bei WoW mehr Spieler der breiten Masse geben als Progamer. Nur wer glaubt, man könne die Pyramide einfach mal so auf dem Kopf stellen, der darf sich nachher aber auch nicht wundern, wenn das Ding umkippt



pro-gamer sind für mich nur die leute, die ihr geld mit zocken verdienen. also ich tippe mal, dass das auf keinen hier zutrifft. wer sich aufgrund eines server-firstkills für einen pro hält, der liegt ziemlich falsch.

ich bin auch der meinung, der spass soll im vordergrund stehen....die leistung sollte man in andere dinge stecken. und mal im ernst; wer hat schon spass daran, sich afk an einen raid zu hängen? warscheinlich gleichzusetzen mit der anzahl der pro-gamer.

schau dir doch mal manche leute an...gammeln tag für tag auf den testservern....und eine woche nachdem der patch aufgespielt wurde, beschweren sie sich über den zu einfachen content. mit leistung hat sowas in meinen augen nichts zu tun...damit verschaffen sie sich nur einen enormen, zeitlichen vorteil, gegenüber anderer gilden auf dem eigenen server.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Juni 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> Das Abstreiten einer... wie soll ich sagen..? Nun ja, es ist normal, dass man es nicht gerne einsieht, dass man krank ist.
> 
> Das ist hart, und dass du es abstreitest ist nur natürlich. Falls du es irgendwann einsiehst, wirst du merken, dass ab diesem Zeitpunkt alles besser werden wird... Versprochen.



Lol, wunderbar, hier sind wir wieder bei der "Logik" der Inquisition. Um herauszufinden, ob jemand eine Hexe war, warf man damals jemanden gefesselt in Wasser. Ging sie unter, war sie keine, schwamm sie aber, war sie eine und wurde verbrannt.

Sag mal, was hälst Du davon, Deinen Gesprächspartnern auch andere richtige Antworten zu ermöglichen als von Dir vorgegebene?


----------



## Zauberziege (25. Juni 2009)

Ich verstehe das ganze nicht.
Es gibt so viele Spiele wo sich die Entwickler, ich will mal sagen, einen Rattenschiss drum kümmern was die Spieler wollen.
Das sich Blizz den Casuals zuwendet ist klar. Die 24/7 dauerzocker die in " Alda bin isch komplett in epic krass t7 und habe schon alles auf Herogebasht, weischt du " Klamotten rum laufen sterben aus. Ich bin selber Casual und ich freue mich das ich auch ne Chance bekomme mal ein gutes Rüssi Teil abzustauben ohne das ich meine Arbeit aufgeben muss, oder den kompletten Urlaub in der virtuellen Welt verbringen muss.
Erstaunlich finde ich das die meisten threads von Leuten aufgemacht werden die sowieso nichts anderes zu tun haben als zu zoggen oder die Foren voll zu heulen.
Ich kann sagen das ich mit der Arbeit von Blizz zufrieden bin.
Ich kann als arbeitender Mensch auch mal ne tolle Rüstung besorgen.
Wer ist den daran Schuld das sie es immer einfacher machen??

Genau die Leute die Threads wie diesen aufmachen!!!!!

Wenn ich die Channels sehe ingame sehe : Suchen Leute für .....  mindesten t7,5 und erfahrung, können blablabla.........

Casuals wie ich haben keine chance sich so einer Gruppe anzuschließen. Aber die machen den großteil der spieler aus. 
Also was macht blizz?, da sie die Epic verliebten " Isch bin IMBA Alda" Spieler nicht ändern werden machen sie es halt einfacher an das Equip zu kommen.
DANKE BLIZZ

Ich denke das unsere Super Zogger einfach Angst haben das sie beim Posen in SW nicht mehr beachtet werden.
Die Arroganz dieser Leute stellt sich in ihren Kommentaren dar.
Ich habe hart gearbeitet, Ich habe dies, ich habe das, ich fühle mich von Blizz betrogen......
Was gemerkt?  ICH ICH ICH ICH.......

Keiner denkt dran das es auch Leute gibt die nicht die gelegnheit haben nur auf Raids zu sein. Alein von der Zeit her.
Haben die nicht das Recht auch mal was gutes abzugreifen?
Das beste ist das Blizz beim nächsten Patch alle mit mehr als 12 Stunden täglich auf einen anderen Server verfrachtet wo nur solche Geigen rumhängen.
Dann können sie sich gegenseitig beweihräuchern und toll sein.
Die anderen 90% können dann wieder in Ruhe zoggen und sich auch mal in Ruhe über etwas freuen ohne das ein Pro daher kommt mit dem Worten " was denn das für Crap"

Bevor jetzt die Superepics die Taschentücher rausholen,  es gibt Ausnahmen: Ich habe das Glück in einer Gilde zu sein wo die Leute normal geblieben sind, 
den Membern helfen und wirklich immer da sind.  Vielen Dank an La Famiglia ^^

MFG Ziege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Juni 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> Freizeit ist nicht fiktiv. Ich reden davon, dass es krank ist, sich Pläne für zukünftige Aktionen in eben jener fiktiven Welt zu machen.
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.



ok, nehmen wir nicht Jogging, sondern Schach. Das ist auch ein virtuelles Kriegsspiel. Auch Anstalt?
Brett und Figuren sind nicht PC und Tastatur. Muss ein PC dabei sein?

ich kann deiner Logik nicht ganz folgen.


----------



## Xorras (25. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich halte Herrn Pfeiffer für ein arrogantes, inkompetentes Arschloch das obendrein auch noch unhöflich ist.

Er hat zero Ahnung vom reellen Kontent und versucht lediglich von ein paar verzweifelten Eltern gestörter Jugendlicher ein wenig Anerkennung zu erhaschen, in dem er ihre subjektive Auffassung eines komplexen Sachverhaltes dazu missbraucht, sich selbst mit seinen frei ausgedachten und medizinisch WIDERLEGTEN Thesen in den Vordergrund zu schieben.

Im Prinzip ist der den "Pros" (den "Kranken") garnicht so unähnlich.

+

Ist Schach virtuell oder gar als eigene Welt anzusehen..? Ich glaube eher nicht. Denk nach bevor du etwas "schlaues" sagen willst.


----------



## peeck (25. Juni 2009)

Ihr vergesst aber auch den wichtigsten Aspekt :-)

Es gibt neue Marken und neue schöne Inis mit neuen Items - und damit die langsameren Spieler nicht komplett den Anschluss verlieren gibts die alten Items etwas billiger.... 

Willst du immer neue Marken bekommen - und nach ende des Jahres 10 verschiedene haben? Ich finde es sinnvoll die alten höchsten Marken über Heroes zu bekommen - wenn man neue einführt - sonst hat man irgendwann zuviel. 

Und heroes finde ich persönlich schwerer als manchen naxx-25er run - also würde ich hier nicht so laut rum schreien, alle bekommen die Marken nun geschenkt :-)


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> WoW ist ein Speil und kann zur Freizeitgestaltung dienen. Jogging differenziert sich von WoW, da der Mensch einen Nutzen aus dieser Betätigung zieht.


a) Edits sollte man auch als solche kenntlich machen. Gehört finde ich einfach zum guten Ton.
b) Meinst Du einen körperlichen oder einen geistigen Nutzen? Ich gehe doch Recht in der Annahme, daß Du mit der Anstalt eine Psychiatrie meintest? Wenn ich mich vom Rest der Welt abkapsle und einer stumpfsinnigen Tätigkeit nachgehe, so habe ich davon einen höheren geistigen/seelischen Nutzen als bei einer Tätigkeit, bei der ich mit Mitmenschen interagiere und mitunter flexibel auf verschiedene Umstände reagieren muß? Sorry, aber das leuchtet mir nicht so wirklich ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casiopi (25. Juni 2009)

@Xorras
Sorry, aber dein Post ist so absurd. Da weiss man gar nicht wo man anfangen soll...
Reale Menschen die sich in einer fiktiven Welt verabreden sind also deiner These nach geisteskrank?

Viel spass beim Medizinstudium noch. lol


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Juni 2009)

peeck schrieb:


> Ihr vergesst aber auch den wichtigsten Aspekt :-)
> 
> Es gibt neue Marken und neue schöne Inis mit neuen Items - und damit die langsameren Spieler nicht komplett den Anschluss verlieren gibts die alten Items etwas billiger....



Klar, es muss ja auch Nachschub her, wenn mal wieder jemand eingewiesen wurde :-) (sorry aber der musste jetzte sein *g*)

im Prinzip aber richtig.

hi-end für die epic "pro gamer" 
das "alte" fürs farmen


----------



## Technocrat (25. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> @Xorras
> Reale Menschen die sich in einer fiktiven Welt verabreden sind also deiner These nach geisteskrank?



Das liegt daran, das er nicht verstanden hat, das solche Leute zu wesentlich höheren Abstraktionsgraden fähig sind als er selber.


----------



## Xorras (25. Juni 2009)

Nach dem was ich gelernt habe, was uns beigebracht wird, ist es wirklich krank, sich in fiktiven Welten zu verabreden. Wobei WoW ja nicht wirklich fiktiv ist, da widerspreche ich meinen Professoren. Es ist durchaus reell vorhanden. Aber auf Grund von sich häufenden Einzelfällen wird inzwischen sehr stark verallgemeinert, was virtuelle Realitäten angeht. Somit die virtuelle Realität als Teil einer Egofixion in der Fiktion als Realitätsverlust eingestuft wird.

Meine eigene Meinung ist "Jedem das Seine", aber wenn das zu einer krankhaften Einstellung führt, muss ich auch mal die Nase rümpfen.


----------



## peeck (25. Juni 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> bla-bla-bla
> 
> Aber exessives außeinandersetzten mit dem Kontent einer fiktiven Welt, egal ob Freizeitgestaltung oder nicht, ist in jedem Fall als krankhafte Handlung anzusehen. So steht es in den neusten Restriktionen, die Psychiatern ihre Vorgehensweisen (in manchen Dingen) vorschreiben.




Ob es gesünder ist, sich exzessiv (so wird das geschrieben und nicht exessive - aber egal)  mit  einem realen Contents auseinander zu setzen - ist aber sehr fraglich :-) 

Exzessives Essen, Jogging, Baden, Schlafen, usw. halte ich für sehr viel bedenklicher als exzessives Spielen.


----------



## Noctes (25. Juni 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> WoW ist ein Speil und kann zur Freizeitgestaltung dienen. Jogging differenziert sich von WoW, da der Mensch einen Nutzen aus dieser Betätigung zieht. Ich behaupte nicht, dass ich selbst nicht auch denke: "Morgen gehst du mit deiner Gilde Ulduar.". Keine Frage. Aber exessives außeinandersetzten mit dem Kontent einer fiktiven Welt, egal ob Freizeitgestaltung oder nicht, ist in jedem Fall als krankhafte Handlung anzusehen. So steht es in den neusten Restriktionen, die Psychiatern ihre Vorgehensweisen (in manchen Dingen) vorschreiben.



Im Grunde sehe ich das ähnlich wie Du. Allerdings hast Du ziemlich übertrieben, wie ich finde. Die Reaktionen der anderen an der Diskussion beteiligten zeigen das ja auch. Etwas zurücknehmen oder richtigstellen ist keine schwäche! Und merke: Klugscheißer mag niemand. Andererseits hast du in dem Post ja auch genau das richtige geschrieben: "exessives außeinandersetzten mit dem Kontent einer fiktiven Welt". Ich für meinen Teil halte es nicht für exzessiv einen Termin in WoW zu vereinbaren.

Jogging bringt den Menschen also etwas. Stimmt, kaputte Gelenke und Wirbelsäulen z.b.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Spass beiseite. WoW bringt doch auch was. Ablenkung vom Alltag, Spass, interaktion mit Menschen usw. Nach Deiner Definition dürfte dann ja auch keiner mal einen (oder ein paar mehr) Trinken, oder bringt mir das was außer kaputte Hirnzellen, nen Kater, schlechten Atem usw.?

Ich finde es immer gut wenn man nicht vorschnell andere beleidigt, herabstuft, als krank bezeichnet... Sowas trägt nur selten dazu bei eine Diskussion sachlich zu gestalten.


----------



## Xorras (25. Juni 2009)

Jegliche Art exessiven Verhaltens ist schädlich. PC spielen ist zum Beispiel, um medizinische Fakten zu nennen, nicht gut für Augen, Nacken und Rücken, sowie schädlich für das HKS (Herz-Kreislauf-System -> wegen stundenlangem herumsitzen).

Fakt ist, dass "Pros" ihrer Gesundheit schaden, psychisch sowie physisch. Und die Kosten, die aus der Therapie und der hoffentlichen Heilung resultieren, haben wir alle zu tragen.

Also warum nicht Vorsorge leisten, indem man ein wenig logisch an Sachverhalte herangeht..?

Aber wie schon gesagt, Jedem das Seine... Ich sage ja nicht, dass WoW sch***e ist, ich prangere den Umgang mit dem Medium WoW an. Die Community wird mit jedem Tag größer, die Entwickler bauen immer mehr Kontent ein, der den Spieler möglichst lange im Spiel halten soll (siehe Flugrouten, Endlos lange mob-mosh-zerg Questreihen, etc...). 

Verantwortungsbewusstes Umgehen mit einem mordernen Medium, dass sich so rasend entwickelt wie WoW ist auf jeden Fall dringen erforderlich, damit die gesamte Community nicht auf Grund von Einzelfällen von Leuten wie Hernn Pfeiffer niedergemacht wird.

Um das Beispiel Alkohol aufzugreifen: Alkoholer betrinken sich jeden Tag. Kettenraucher rauchen kette. Hardcore-WoW-Spieler spielen in extremen Maße WoW und schaden somit ebenfalls ihrer Gesundheit, genau wie Alkoholiker und Kettenraucher.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (25. Juni 2009)

@Xorras:
Aus welchem Psychiater Forum hast du denn geninjat...


----------



## d4im (25. Juni 2009)

das blizz auf die "normalen"-spieler schaut iss ja richtig aber was sie in letzter Zeit machen ist sehr absurd, denn auf die Hardcorezocker wird nur noch geschiessen und das ist nicht in ordnung denn diese leute haben die community aufgebaut und jetzt auf sie zu scheissen ist nicht ok
ja schön das die Casuals auch jetzt mal epics tragen können aber dann nur für diese leute (auch wenn sie den Großteil ausmachen) die inis so extrem zunerfen ist eher eine frechheit denn in anderen spielen ist es doch auch nicht so, da muss man sich halt mal anstrengen als Casuals und wenn es sein muss 10kx in die ini gehen bevor sie clear ist ich mach es auch nicht anders, aber rumzuheulen bei blizz weil man die ini nicht mit der ersten id schafft, das ist meiner meinung nach ganz gorßes mimimi, nicht die Hardcorezocker heulen rum sondern die Lowzocker heulen, im wahren Leben ist das auch nicht so das ich zu meinem Chef gehen kann und sagen "mach mal meine Arbeit leichter sonst geh ich" und genauso ist es bei jeder Sportart oder fragt ihr eure Gegner vorher ob sie leichter spielen können damit ihr ne Chance habt, ich denk mal nicht

@Xorras: deine klugen Sprüche kannst stecken lassen, wenn man will kann alles zur Sucht werden, joggen, kaffee, tee, schlafen u.s.w. (ich kann dir nen ganzen Forum damit aufmachen)


----------



## CaptainFrost (25. Juni 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Muss ich Classic gespielt haben, damit ich verstehe um was es geht? Manche Leute, so wie du zb, sehen nicht ein, dass Wow ein Spiel ist und ein Spiel Spass machen sollte und nicht zur Arbeit verkommen soll. Spass kommt halt nicht auf, wenn ihr ach so elitären "Pro"-Gamer keinem neuen Spieler etwas gönnt. Wann seht ihr endlich ein, dass die Zeiten, in denen ihr mit T3 in Sw rumposen konntet, schon lange vorbei sind.
> 
> Es sind genauso solche Egoistenschweine daran Schuld, dass Blizz solche Änderungen machen muss, um die Neuen oder Wenigspieler bei der Stange zu halten, die bringen nunmal die große Kohle. Ihr wollt ja überall schnell durch und verhindert somit, dass Neulinge mitgenommen werden, weil sie nich voll episch zu einem heroischen Inirun erscheinen. Zudem macht ihr gleich alle nieder, wenn sie die Taktik nicht kennen, weil sie vllt die Instanz noch nie von innen gesehen haben. Woher kennst du die Taktik? Ist sie dir im Schlaf im Traum erschienen und du konntest sie gleich von Anfang an perfekt? Wohl eher nicht.
> 
> Seht endlich ein, dass eig ihr daran Schuld seid, dass solche drastischen Schritte gesetzt werden müssen. Solche selbstgefälligen Spieler wie du, sind im Grunde die, die immer am lautesten Schreien, wenn ein Schritt in die Richtung der Masse gesetzt wird, nur weil damit ein Stückchen eures Selbstwertgefühls verloren geht. Sucht euch andere Wege euch zu profillieren, Wow ist da eindeutig der Falsche.



WO BITTE warst du als ich ganz frisch 80 wurde ?????? Dein Text passt echt klasse auf all die Recount-gaylen-Amorychecker mit denen ich mich rum ärgern musste ..... 
Hab´s immer gesagt und bleibe auch IMMER dabei .... : Es ist hochgradiger schwachsinn NAXX-GEAR zu verlangen um in NAXX rein zu dürfen .....!!!!! 

Wenn die spuer-coolen-progamer nur ein wenig mehr von ihren Wissen und ihren Erfahrungen TEILEN würden anstatt sie vorraus zusetzten dann wäre das Zocker-leben auf den Servern lockerer und Blizz wäre nicht ZEZWUNGEN solche schritte zu gehen ! *soo jetzt flamt mich und ich schau zu und bin zufrieden :-D


----------



## peeck (25. Juni 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> Jegliche Art exessiven Verhaltens ist schädlich. PC spielen ist zum Beispiel, um medizinische Fakten zu nennen, nicht gut für Augen, Nacken und Rücken, sowie schädlich für das HKS (Herz-Kreislauf-System -> wegen stundenlangem herumsitzen).
> 
> Fakt ist, dass "Pros" ihrer Gesundheit schaden, psychisch sowie physisch. Und die Kosten, die aus der Therapie und der hoffentlichen Heilung resultieren, haben wir alle zu tragen.
> 
> Also warum nicht Vorsorge leisten, indem man ein wenig logisch an Sachverhalte herangeht..?



Stundenlang ruhig sitzen in der Schule - danach im Studium und dann Jahrelang am Computer bei der Arbeit sitzen wird 
irgendwie nie diskutiert... immer nur die Dinge die einen Spaß machen werden als negative Beispiele herangezogen... 

Ärtze, die 36 Stunden Schichten schieben - zu der gefährdetsten Berufsgruppe gehören, was Medikamentenabhängigkeit angeht und diese wollen mir erzählen,  was gesund ist? ^^ 

Also ich denke wir können, oder sollten es können - alle sehr gut einschätzen - ab wann etwas nicht mehr gesund und zuviel des guten ist. Das merkt man schnell nach zuviel Alkohol genauso wie nach einer durch gespielten Nacht - und ich würde mir nie anmassen mit pseudo intellektuellen Geschwafel jemanden mit möglichen Süchten zu konfrontieren - die reell nur im nano Bereich liegen.


----------



## Casiopi (25. Juni 2009)

@Xorras
Ja WoW ist nicht mal fiktiv sondern virtuell. Das heisset die Welt existiert real in Form eines Codes auf einer HDD. Man kann diese Welt nur mit Hilfe technischer Hilfsmittel sehen(physisch wahrnehmen), seinen Charakter steuern(mit der Welt interagieren) und mit anderen Menschen in dieser Welt kommunizieren(dazu gehört auch ein Raidtermin der auch in der realen Welt seine gültigkeit hat).

Back to Topic: Ja es kommt T9 und eine neue Raidini mit 3,2. Ich finds nur sehr dürftig im Vergleich zu den Nerfs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctes (25. Juni 2009)

d4im schrieb:


> das blizz auf die "normalen"-spieler schaut iss ja richtig aber was sie in letzter Zeit machen ist sehr absurd, denn auf die Hardcorezocker wird nur noch geschiessen und das ist nicht in ordnung denn diese leute haben die community aufgebaut und jetzt auf sie zu scheissen ist nicht ok
> ja schön das die Casuals auch jetzt mal epics tragen können aber dann nur für diese leute (auch wenn sie den Großteil ausmachen) die inis so extrem zunerfen ist eher eine frechheit denn in anderen spielen ist es doch auch nicht so, da muss man sich halt mal anstrengen als Casuals und wenn es sein muss 10kx in die ini gehen bevor sie clear ist ich mach es auch nicht anders, aber rumzuheulen bei blizz weil man die ini nicht mit der ersten id schafft, das ist meiner meinung nach ganz gorßes mimimi, nicht die Hardcorezocker heulen rum sondern die Lowzocker heulen, im wahren Leben ist das auch nicht so das ich zu meinem Chef gehen kann und sagen "mach mal meine Arbeit leichter sonst geh ich" und genauso ist es bei jeder Sportart oder fragt ihr eure Gegner vorher ob sie leichter spielen können damit ihr ne Chance habt, ich denk mal nicht
> 
> @Xorras: deine klugen Sprüche kannst stecken lassen, wenn man will kann alles zur Sucht werden, joggen, kaffee, tee, schlafen u.s.w. (ich kann dir nen ganzen Forum damit aufmachen)



Also hier im Fred heulen die "Harcorezocker", würd ich sagen.

Willkommen im Kapitalismus. Was bei WoW OK ist entscheidet Blizz. Bei WoW gehts es nicht darum ob es leicht oder schwer ist zu spielen, sondern um Geld verdienen. Ob Du oder ich das gut oder schlecht finden ist Blizz ziemlich egal. Außerdem finde ich persönlich nicht das WoW so einfach ist. Schließlich hat nur ein kleiner Teil der Spieler Ulduar wirklich clear. Ich glaube das viele die hier jammern das es zu einfach ist, selbst noch nicht durch ist.


----------



## Xorras (25. Juni 2009)

@ Casiopi:

Tja, aber versuch das mal Leuten zu erklären, die nichtmal wissen, was ein Kernel ist, geschweige denn, dass dieser aus 15 Kerncodes besteht.

Inzwischen ist man ja wenisgtens schon so weit, virtuell und realisierte, virtuelle Fiktion zu separieren, Trotzdem wird aber immernoch gesagt, dass es sich bei der Aktion trotzdem um Realitätsverlust handelt. Syntxisch oder nicht, solange keine Leute, die wirklich Ahnung vom Kontent haben die Lehrbücher schreiben, werden immerwieder Leute auftauchen, die ohne Ahnung *hust*Pfeiffer*hust* Behauptungen in den Raum stellen.

Vielleicht sollten diese Leute sich den Psychiatern der Zukunft einmal genau erklären, anstatt sich ihnen zu verschließen. Dann müssten die Gamer auch nicht die Meinung von "senilen" Opis aus der Vorkriegszeit überall zu hören bekommen.

Aber es steht fest: Zu viel Spielen ist und bleibt ungesund und führt in manchen Fällen zum Realitätsverlust, und obwohl ich später an soetwas mein Geld verdienen möchte, würde ich es trotzdem lieber sehen, gingen die Menschen verantwortungsbewusster mit sich selbst um.

Wer trotzdem meint, sein Leben auf WoW auszurichten, soll das ruhig machen, aber dann muss sich der Rest der Community auch anhören müssen, was viele Leute in diesen Verhalten hereininterpretieren. Leute, denen zugehört wird.

Desshalb ist es besser, man bringt in der Öffentlichkeit solange nur das vor, was alle hören wollen, um wenisgtens Ruhe zu haben, bis die Leute, denen zugehört wird, andere sind.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juni 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> - Wer sich "Raid-Termine" macht, zeigt die schlimmsten Sympthome des Realitätsverlustes. das gezielte Planen von zukünftigen Aktionen in einer fiktiven Welt. Willkommen in der Anstalt.



Hmm auch wenn das sarkastisch gemeint sein soll, hoff ich doch sehr, dass du deinen Patienten später offener und aktzeptierender gegenübertreten wirst oder durch die Prüfung rasselst.
Bis jetzt hört sich das nach meinem Empfinden eher nach Psychatrie anfang letzten Jahrunderts an


----------



## d4im (25. Juni 2009)

die Hardcorezocker regen sich nur auf weil es wegen den Lowzocker leichter gemacht wird und es wird nicht mehr lange dauern dann braucht man auch keine Hardmodes mehr für Algalon bzw. werden die Hardmodes total generft
es geht auch darum das sobald Sponsoren auftauchen man auch als Programmierer nicht einfach machen kann was man will und ja man will es nicht glauben aber auch bei diesem Spiel gibt es mittlerweile Sponsoren, siehe SK-gaming / Ensidia es ist so und es wird auch so bleiben, seht WoW mal nicht nur als Computerspiel sondern als eine Art Sportart oder kann man im Fussball, Formel1 und allen anderen rumheulen weil man es nicht packt? Ich glaub mal eher nicht´oder kannst du etwa einfach so bei der Formel 1 mitfahren oder bei Bayern spielen, NEIN, man muss sich hochspielen und auch sein Können verbessern wie überall
achja nur so am rande ich hab ulduar schon lange clear und bin bei der Hardmodes seit mehreren Wochen am verzweifeln und ich heul auch nicht rum das es mir zu schwer ist
der Mensch wächst an seinen Aufgaben aber das ist ja anscheinend vielen nicht klar


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (25. Juni 2009)

/sign.

Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht, 100% nachvollziehbar. Vielleicht weil ich nicht zu den casuals entgegen, aber den Markenänderungen, besonders, dass man die neuen Marken durch daily dungeon quests bekommt, sehe ich äußerst kritisch entgegen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. Juni 2009)

Elendiel schrieb:


> besonders, dass man die neuen Marken durch daily dungeon quests bekommt, sehe ich äußerst kritisch entgegen.



nur so bleiben die instanzen interessant. auch in bc wurden die gegen marken erhältlichen items ständig verbessert. gegen ende konnte nach kara auch direkt bt geraidet werden.


----------



## Dunkelstahl (25. Juni 2009)

Ich finde immer wieder interessant wie die Anonymität eines Forums den Geltungsbedürfnis mancher Menschen bis ins Krankhafte steigert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stimmt dieser Post trägt nichts zu dem ganzen Geblubber bei...oder vielleicht doch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergerdos (25. Juni 2009)

Termithand schrieb:


> wenn ich heute sehe, daß sich echte noobs durch ema 25 ziehen lassen und dann aufeinmal t8 tragen und dort marken farmen um sich weitere t8 item zu kaufen dann kommt auch bei mir die frage auf WARUM SOLL ICH 6 STUNDE ULDUAR MACHEN ????



Also wenn Du nicht weißt warum Du Ulduar gehst ....
Sagst Du Dir immer vor dem Raid "ach Mann, ich hasse das, hier mit so vielen Leuten zusammen zu sein, das werden wieder quälende Stunden. Wenn der Loot nicht wäre würde ich da nicht mitgehen" ?
Wenn wir Ulduar gehen ist der Loot erstmal nebensache, als wir Ignis das erste mal gelegt haben (nach bestimmt 10 Wipes davor) waren wir so froh daß die ersten schon bei XT gestanden haben bis einer mal auf die Idee kam daß der Boss ja noch was dabei haben könnte. Die Klamotten die der dabei hat sind nicht die Belohnung für den Kill, die Klamotten sind die Voraussetzung um die nächsten, schwereren Bosse zu schaffen, also nur Mittel zum Zweck. Die Belohnung ist für mich in einem Raid das Gefühl es geschafft zu haben.
Und sich mit Emalon mit T8,5 ausrüsten .... äh - kennst Du die Droprate ?
Der dropt für 25 Leute 2 T8,5-Teile, damit sind wir bei 1:12,5 daß Du überhaupt ein Teil bekommen kannst. Dann dropt der keine Marken sondern gleich die Teile. (ich hab extra nochmal in der Buffed Datenbank nachgesehen)
*Es gibt 95 T8,5 Teile*
Angenommen von Deiner Klasse sind noch 2 im Raid dann mußt du nach der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung 1425 mal da reingehen damit Du Dein T8,5 voll hast - stimmt, die Leute bekommen das Zeug hinterhergeschmissen....
Unsere Gilde war bis jetzt jede Woche da drin (auch wenn ich nicht immer dabei war) und es sind 3 oder 4 T-Teile gefallen die nicht entzaubert wurden, davon nur eins für Main-Equip .....


----------



## Segojan (25. Juni 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> Das Abstreiten einer... wie soll ich sagen..? Nun ja, es ist normal, dass man es nicht gerne einsieht, dass man krank ist.
> 
> Das ist hart, und dass du es abstreitest ist nur natürlich. Falls du es irgendwann einsiehst, wirst du merken, dass ab diesem Zeitpunkt alles besser werden wird... Versprochen.
> 
> ...



Das träfe dann auch zu auf jemanden, der ein Buch liest, das in einer fiktiven Welt stattfindet. Demzufolge kann das Lesen eines beträchtlichen Teils der Literatur eine krankhafte Handlung sein.



Xorras schrieb:


> bin ich lediglich Student der Medizin



Dem "lediglich" entnehme ich hoffnungsvoll, dass noch Lerneffekte zu erwarten sind, verbunden mit der Erkenntnis, dass mit den von dir gemeinten fiktiven Welten keineswegs die gemeint sind, die sich Geschichtenerzähler erdacht haben, um sie mit anderen zu teilen (dies trifft ja auch auf die WoW zweifelsfrei zu).


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juni 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Sagst Du Dir immer vor dem Raid "ach Mann, ich hasse das, hier mit so vielen Leuten zusammen zu sein, das werden wieder quälende Stunden. Wenn der Loot nicht wäre würde ich da nicht mitgehen" ?



*bauchhalt vor Lachen*
Genau so scheint es vielen zu gehen *staun*


----------



## Liekedeeler (25. Juni 2009)

Also ich sag mal ich bin ein Gelgenheitszocker mit Hang zur Sucht......aber ich bin froh über diese Änderung mit den Emblemen.....ich habe selber Ulduar 25er geraidet und mir die Zähne ausgebrochen an so manchem boss....und naklar war die Belohnung (der loot) super (wenn man etwas abbekommen hat).....aber bei 25 Mitraidern is die chance net soooo gross das man was bekommt. Naja und nun mit Patch 3.2: Ich kann mir T 8,5 und andere Items hochwertiger Qualität kaufen.....mich freuts denn viele haben halt kein loot bzw. dropglück, und die die ihre klasse nicht spielen können wipen auch in den Heroischen Instanzen. Man wird den Unterschied wahrscheinlich merken wer was kann und wer sich durchs Game mogelt.
Und für alle anderen (die Nichtcasuals aka Suchtis) kommt ja bestimmt neues equip mit denen ihr euch in sw vors Ah stellen könnt oder meint ihr nicht.....Also zum Abschluss: ich finde es eine gute Sache da nicht jeder 4x die woche Zeit/Lust hat zum raiden.....

MfG der Lieke


----------



## Sidious75 (25. Juni 2009)

War ja klar, dass die pros bei solchen patchnotes zu weinen beginnen, dann hört ihr halt auf mit wow.  den casual freuts. 
Btw sind die meisten wow spieler casuals und ein verschwindend geringer teil sind so genannte pros order hardcore 25 raider.


----------



## MrGimbel (25. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn ich das Ganze vielleicht mal in einem halben Jahr (eher später) zu Gesicht bekommen werden, gibt es neben dem Kolloseum offentsichtlich noch eine weitere Raid-Ini, wo es gegen die Neruber geht.
Mal schauen, ob das die Gemüter unserer Leistungsträger, Arbeiter und Anti-Noob-Raider beruhigt. Alternativ könnte ihr euch aber auch über den letzten Mimiron-Nerf aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (25. Juni 2009)

Viele Dinge stimmen im Posting, viele auch nicht -.-

WoW mit Job gleichsetzen ist z.B. totaler Quatsch. Aber wenn wi dabei sind -> Wenn ich in 10h Arbeit das gleich verdiene wie mein Kollege in 4h, macht nicht die Firma was falsch sondern ich ^^. Dein Straßenkehrer Beispiel ist total daneben, es liegt bei den meisten nicht daran das sie zu faul (omg, faul bei nem SPIEL), sondern daran, dass sie durchs RL in ihrer Spielzeit eingeschränkt sind - oder eben gar keinen Bock auf Raiden haben und sich deshalb auch nicht beschweren.




> ch versteh es einfach nicht, Casuals haben wenig Zeit aber Blizzard arbeiten mehr für sie... denken halt nur ans Geld.



ach ? Blizzard = Unternehmen = gewinnorientiert. Jede Firma arbeitet am meisten für seine besten Kunden bzw die größte Zielgruppe, und das sind nunmal die Casuals. 

und mal ganz von dem anderen gequatsche abgesehen ...
Markenfarmen ist auch ne Menge Zeitaufwand. Wie oft muss man die Inis machen um sich 1 Teil zu holen ? Die zeitverteilung ist anderes, die verbrauchte Zeit an sich tut sich imho nicht viel. 

Und Raider = Klasse beherrschen stimmt auch nicht so ganz. Seit dem Lichking weniger denn je ;(. Jeder Depp kann raiden, sofern er lang genug Zeit am Stück hat.


----------



## Gnap (25. Juni 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich gelernt habe, was uns beigebracht wird, ist es wirklich krank, sich in fiktiven Welten zu verabreden. Wobei WoW ja nicht wirklich fiktiv ist, da widerspreche ich meinen Professoren. Es ist durchaus reell vorhanden. Aber auf Grund von sich häufenden Einzelfällen wird inzwischen sehr stark verallgemeinert, was virtuelle Realitäten angeht. Somit die virtuelle Realität als Teil einer Egofixion in der Fiktion als Realitätsverlust eingestuft wird.
> 
> Meine eigene Meinung ist "Jedem das Seine", aber wenn das zu einer krankhaften Einstellung führt, muss ich auch mal die Nase rümpfen.



Glauben was einem gesagt wird ohne sich selber zu informieren, hinterfragen und sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden nennt man "Stereotype" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... vll solltest du mal noch in ein zweites oder drittes Semester absolvieren, damit du anfangen kannst klug zu scheißen!
Ansonsten geb uns einfach den Link zu den Vorlesungen deiner Professoren und halt den Sabbel!


----------



## BlenD (25. Juni 2009)

Ich denke "Schneesturm" will auf die Neueinsteiger mehr eingehn!

Denkt euch mal wielang man als Anfänger, bzw auch als vlt. "Pro-gamer" von 0-80 btw twinks z.B von 30-80 braucht?

Ne Zeit dauert es schon! gut nun ist man 80 blau EQ und kann weitere  2 Monate warten bis man mal vlt. Ul25 von innen sieht

durch das neue Marken system solls einfach bissl schneller gehn an EQ und "ERfahrung" zu kommen ganz einfach !


----------



## advanced08 (25. Juni 2009)

ich find das blöd mit den marken ... aber auch gut hab grad nen pala twink und kann grad mal aus zeitmangel nur die daily hero machen :/

aber dann wieder blöd das jeder gimp ne random für xxx sucht und es dann noch mehr leute gibt die über den dmg von xxx lustig machen obwohl die mit t9 selbst nur 1k dps machen ._.


----------



## Segojan (26. Juni 2009)

@Xorras:

Wenn ich mich auf welchem Kommunikationsweg auch immer mit zwei Freunden verabrede, damit wir uns treffen, um Skat zu spielen, wird das wohl niemand - deine Professoren eingeschlossen - als krank bezeichnen.

Was ist, wenn wir statt dessen unsere Laptops aufklappen und gemeinsam in der fiktiven Welt spielen? Ist das dann schon krank?

Oder wird es erst dann krank, wenn jeder zu Hause bleibt und wir uns im TeamSpeak unterhalten?

Meine aus medizinischer Sicht laienhafte Ansicht ist: Weder - noch, weil wir uns ja nicht in einer fiktiven Welt verabreden, sondern im Real Life. Und wenn was dazwischen kommt, sagt ja auch nicht Character XY ab, weil er grade geonehittet worden ist, sondern eine reale Person, weil es eben nicht klappt.

Das einzige Studienfach, in dem die Profs Dogmatiker sein dürfen. ist imho Theologie. In allen anderen Fächern darf darüber nachgedacht und diskutiert werden.


----------



## nuriina (27. Juni 2009)

Ach die ganzen End-Game Änderungen interessieren mich alle nicht. Blizz hat mit dem Ausschalten von Erfahrung* ein klares Pro für alle PVP Twinks gesetzt - alle die meinten PVP Twinks wären Blizz ein Dorn im Auge wurde deutlich gezeigt das sie falsch lagen und keine Ahnung haben ;-)

Getrennt BGs - keine 10-18er mehr im BG  - vielleicht kaufe ich mir doch noch eine Gamecard wenn 3.2 released wird. :-D


* http://twinkinfo.com/wp-content/uploads/20...2409-071327.jpg


----------



## Technocrat (27. Juni 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Ach die ganzen End-Game Änderungen interessieren mich alle nicht. Blizz hat mit dem Ausschalten von Erfahrung* ein klares Pro für alle PVP Twinks gesetzt - alle die meinten PVP Twinks wären Blizz ein Dorn im Auge wurde deutlich gezeigt das sie falsch lagen und keine Ahnung haben ;-)
> 
> Getrennt BGs - keine 10-18er mehr im BG  - vielleicht kaufe ich mir doch noch eine Gamecard wenn 3.2 released wird. :-D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber anscheinend hast Du nicht gemerkt, das Blizzard euch auf's Abstellgleis schiebt. Ihr könnt mit euresgleichen in abgesperrten Bereichen versauern und alle anderen spielen an euch vorbei.


----------



## Kildran (27. Juni 2009)

erstma /sign


                            WoW als Hobby 
                           -------------------
ich sehe WoW als ein Hobby an (bzw. hab es so angesehen) und wie in jedem hobby möchte ich gefordert werden denn der weg ist das ziel

vergleichen wir es mal mit fußball : man strengt sich an um besser zu werden und investiert zeit in das training (bei WoW heroics gehen,guides lesen, raid fertig machen und im endeffekt halt raidzeit investieren) , auch wenn man wohl nie in die bundesliga kommt(endcontent) , so spielt man es trotzdem mit spaß  weiter und wenn man halbwegs gut ist dann gewinnt man das ein oder andere regionalliga turnier (vergleichen wir die regionalliga mal mit dem damaligen t5 content und ein turnier mit einer raidinstanz)  und bekomme einen pokal (in WoW eqq,titel,achievments), damit kann ich mich von den restlichen leuten die vllt nicht so gut sind weil sie weniger zeit oder sonstiges investiert haben zumindest ein bisschen abgrenzen , da ich etwas geschafft habe und es nun alle sehen können 
wenn ich jetzt vllt ein ergeiziger mensch bin trainiere ich um die belohnung zu bekommen (eqq) damit auch andere leute sehen können was ich geschafft habe  , aber es soll auch net so stinkenlangweilig sein , denn z.B. will ich ja nicht in der F jugend spielen nur weil es da leichter ist und warum ? weil ich herausforderung will, weil es einfach keinen spaß macht etwas in den arsch geschoben zu bekommen . Es macht einfach viel mehr spaß wenn man sich seine sachen erarbeitet hat 
Es macht aber ebenso wenig spaß wenn auf  einmal sogar der letze einen pokal bekommt obwohl er nix dafür getan hat  (in WotLK alltäglich das leute die nix können iwie mit gutem gear rumlaufen)  nimmt es einem irgendwie die motivation besser zu werden und dadurch auch einen teil des spielspaßes

was ich damit sagen will ist das die computerspiele mitlweile so weit entwickelt sind das man es als normales hobby ansehen kann ohne das man direkt ein 24/7 spieler ist (ich habe nichts gegen solche spieler) 

PS: ich habe zu BC 4-5 tage die woche geraidet und dabei während der woche nur 4 std  gespielt ohne das ich ein rl-loser spasst war ! es reicht wenn man flask mats und gold am wochenende farmt sodass man genug für die woche hat 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


                                                       Die Nerfs
                                                       -----------

dieses ganze casual gelaber und blää hardcoregamer bla bla zeugs nervt irgendwie ein bisschen 

ich spiele 2-4 stunden am tag , am wochenende je nachdem ob ich was vor habe mehr oder weniger und dieses ganze generfe und vereinfachen finde ich einfach nur beschissen 
es fing schon damit an das sie die instanzen von 1-60 generft haben (ich habe lieber 6 stunden spaß in brd als in einer halben stunde völlig gelangweilt den endboss zu legen)
aber ok man soll schneller lvln und es soll einsteigerfreundlicher werden (ich fand die nerfs net gut aber sie waren akzeptabel weil man die innis ja nur zum lvln braucht )
wenn übrigens einer behauptet das der weg das ziel ist dann kann ich das bei WoW definitiv nicht mehr sagen !!! wenn das game so einfach ist dann besteht das einzige ziel nicht mehr darin den content zu schaffen sondern eqq zu farmen und das ist einfach nur lame aber leider mitlerweile der fall 

Naja zum glück waren ja alle instanzen im 60-70ger bereich noch ein bisschen fordernd und zu meiner freude auf hero teilweise sogar  relativ schwer (wobei ich tdm als ein bisschen übertrieben halte ) .
kurz darauf oder gleichzeitig wurde dann noch die benötigte rustufe gesenkt die man benötigt um in heroics zu gehen was gut war , da man so leichter mit lvl 70 an equipp kam ( leichtER nicht leicht !wobei ich noch erwähnen möchte das es wesenthlich geiler ist wenn man sich etwas über lange zeit erarbeitet hat da man sich dann wirklich darüber freuen kann )
ein paar monate strichen dahin und es kam neuer content (patch 2,4 !? ich weiß es nimmer ) neues hero markengear wodurch auch casuals an gutes zeug kamen ( finde ich sehr positiv allerdings hat blizzard das mit dem addon stark übertrieben , damals weil ein t6 teil noch was gutes , heute ist t8 standard weil man es durch marken bekommen kann und die instanzen zu einfach sind wobei emalon und archavon auch eine große rolle spielen ! )
trotz des ständigen kara und ZA farmens für marken (diese instanzen waren das möchte ich betonen nicht so ein verfickter freelot wie naxramas,archa und obsi!!!!! alles natürlich ohne hardmodes)traf ich zu dieser zeit eigenthlich kaum leute die sich über zu schweren content beschwert haben 
die kleinen gilden gingen ssc und tk und die großen eben bt , hyal und sunwell 

bis auf die pvpler die sich über mangelndes balancing der schurken und druiden beschwerten war eigenthlich alles ganz in ordnung 

nach einigen monaten war der content abgefarmt und alle freuten sich auf das addon weil es mitlerweile nix mehr zu tun gab (etwa ende august)  naja das mit dem addon kennt ihr ja alle ................."aufreg"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                                                 Die Marken und der t7 content
                                                 -----------------------------------
erstma will ich in diesem abschnitt meines romans auf den t7 content eingehen :

ich denke das der content auf keinen fall aussterben wird da er ja extrem einfach ist, schnell geht und deshalb etwa so genutzt wird wie der damalige t4 content eben als markenfarmcontent

die lösung mit den marken fand ich persönlich zu bc zeiten besser gelöst , eben das es nur eine art von marken gab , dafür aber mehr benötigt wurden und das man später SEHR VIEL SPÄTER !!!!!! für noch mehr marken einige sehr gute items kaufen konnte aber eben nur ein paar und net so viele wie man es mitlerweile kann 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

zu der sache das leute rumweinen das sie bc wiederhaben wollen obwohl damals alle gewhinet haben kann ich nur sagen das damals dachte das es nur besser werden kann und das man sachen erst vermisst wenn man sie net mehr hat .....


so mein roman ist fertig 
----------------------------

rechtsschreib und grammatik fehler dürft ihr behalten genauso wie die großbuchstaben

flames bitte wenn dann mit ner ordenthlichen begründung 

ja mein account ist wohl für immer gekündigt 

ja ich habe das spiel gerne gespielt und ja ich finde das blizzard es unwiderruflich zerstört hat 


bühne frei für flamer und leute die einfach nur weinen möchten


----------



## Korgor (27. Juni 2009)

Aber wisst ihr was richtig nervt, das Siegel des Märtyrers - sollen die Palas jetzt wieder mit 2k rumgimpen oder was...


----------



## Haszor (27. Juni 2009)

Hehe, 73 Seiten sinds schon... Richtig üble ausmaße und sind doch einige Flamewars!

Ihr könnt mimimimi machen so viel ihr wollt, aber es ist blizzards Spiel und sie dürfen machen was sie wollen!

Wenn sie wollten könnten sie auch heute noch den Server abstellen und NIEMAND von euch könnte etwas dagegen unternehmen, und das ist auch gut so!
Also; das sie es können, nicht das sie es machen!


----------



## nuriina (27. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versauern und Abstellgleis ist das falsche Wort - es wird ja mal wieder neue Items für Twinks geben und wir werden Spass haben ;-p Aber ganz erhlich - die Lösung ist doch perfekt für alle oder? Den Endcontent verfolge ich nicht mehr, aber in dem Bereich der Twinks hat Blizz doch alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Hulio (27. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was die meisten haben.... die paar marken items da die man dann holen werden kann... sollen die casuals doch die 4-5 epixe für eine klasse haben... es wird 3 t9 sets geben, leute die es drauf haben und wert drauflegen gutes zeug zu tragen und sich von der masse abheben wollen machen 25er hardmodes und bekommen 258er itemlvl sachen, das kann man sich für marken net kaufen... 
ist doch alles in butter entspannt euch


----------



## metallboy (27. Juni 2009)

Also leute, mal ehrlich: EQ ist nicht alles!!!!!!!!!!

Ich erlebe es jeden tag als WOW suchti das leute hammer EQ haben und null dmg machen oder kein moveement haben!! 
Tanks dies nicht gebacken bekommen adds zu tanken oder Heiler die nicht heilen können!!!! 

solche leute werden bei uns einfach ausgesondert /kick und andere im gegenzug geholt ( die warteschlange für raids ist lang)

so ists doch eigentlich egal ob man durch hero inis t8,t9 oder gar irgendwann t10 bekommt

Noobs bleiben Noobs da ändert auch das EQ nichts!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalfi (27. Juni 2009)

So mal vorweg an alle die hier rumweinen sie hören auf mit WoW wenn dies oder das passiert:

Aufwiedersehen

so nun btt:

Ich bin auch kein pro-gamer und finde es trotzdem Mist was Blizz da macht, andererseits ist es auch nicht fäir so wie es jetzt ist:

T7 dropt in Naxx 10/Archa 10/Obsi 10 - Marken dafür in Naxx 10/Archa 10/Obsi 10/ Maly 10 *UND *in HC´s

T7,5 dropt in Naxx 25/Archa 25/Obsi 25 - Marken dafür droppen in Naxx 25/ Archa 25/ Obsi 25/Maly 25 *UND* Ulduar 10

T8 dropt in Ulduar 10 und Ema 10 - Marken dafür droppen in Ulduar *25*

T8,5 dropt in Ulduar 25 und Ema 25 - Marken dafür droppen in Ulduar 25 Ema 25

Wo droppen also die Marken für Items aus Ulduar 10 ? in Ulduar *25* wo ist da die Gerechtigkeit ????

Auf mein Token sind im Raid bei uns 6 von 10 Mann drauf und alle haben aufgrund längerer Zugehörigkeit zur Gilde wesentlich mehr DKP als ich und was bekomme ich dann dafür das wir uns mit ner Casual Gilde bis Yogg-10er vor gekämpft haben ! - T7,5er Items vom Händler !!!

Oder wenn alle Full T8 Equipt sind dann darf ich evtl- auch mal ne T8 tragen, aber dann gibts auch schon T9 mindestens.


----------



## FoolsTome (1. Juli 2009)

Und, weiter gehts: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Juchu, bald haben alle T9 und niemand sieht mehr anders aus, dank NON(!!!!) Heroicruns. Mein Level 78er kann jetzt also auch schon t9 tragen, wenn er fleissig 30x die non heroic daily gemacht hat. xD


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

ok bisher war 3.2 echt nice aber t9 für die MARKEN SAGT MAL HACKTS EIGENDLICH OO
DAS IST SCHEIßE!!!!!!


----------



## S_PePe (1. Juli 2009)

Über Mimi - Geflame - Umgangston & Co. verlier ich hier heute mal keine Worte, wer dazu was lesen will: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110446

So, nun mal kurz zum Thema T9 für alle "Der kann doch nur Heros und seine Klasse eh nicht spielen"
- Auch für Heros braucht man zumindest etwas Charakterverständnis, vielleicht reicht dieses nicht für Ulduar aus, aber auch ihr habt vor 4 Jahren oder sonstwann angefangen. Für den gesenkten Schwierigkeitsgrad der Heros können diese Leute nichts und es bleibt abzuwarten, wo den dann die neuen 5er Inis liegen.
- Könnte man Leuten zumindest etwas Hilfestellung anbieten, bevor man sie flammt, vielleicht sind es ja wirklich Anfänger.
- Benötigt man 210Marken für das geringste T9-Set
- Kein "Wenig-Spieler" oder "Nichts-Könner" wird es schaffen 70Tage am Stück 3 Marken am Tag zu farmen. 
- Ebenso werden die meisten den neuen Boss in AK kaum legen (Freu mich jetzt schon auf das Problem des Gruppensetups, weil wieder stundenlange Gearchecks erfolgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
--> Selbst wenn so einer, nun T9 und Markenequip tragen sollte, benötigt er mindestens 3-5Monate für das niedrigste Itemlevel.
-----> Wie lange braucht ihr? Welches Itemlevel tragt ihr? Definiert Ihr euch darüber? Super, den die kommen an euer Itemlevel sowieso nicht ran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für eure Twinks ist es doch net. Wer weiß wie schwer das Kolosseum auf Heroisch wird? 

Ich als häufiger oder sehr häufiger Gelegenheitsspieler (oder suchtgefährdeter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) finde die Regelungen ohnehin nett, den dann kann ich vielleicht auchmal in anderen Schlachtzügen aushelfen, wofür das Spielverständnis nicht aber das Gear ausreichen würden.


----------



## youngceaser (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde es etwas übertrieben da man selbst wenn man immer beide daylis macht 10 tage brauch für Handschuhe oder Schultern für die anderen teile sogar noch länger. Wie sich schon alle aufgeregt haben das jeder gimp in heroics t8 abstauben kann doch wer vorher schon ein Casual war wird auch jetzt nicht viel mehr als 1 allerhöchstens 2 inis am tag machen und bis die mal nur die 2 t8 teile und vlt noch was anderes geholt haben sind die hardcore raider eh schon durch das Kolloseum gerusht


----------



## Thí (1. Juli 2009)

Ich finde "alle" Änderungen gut, die 3.2 mit sich bringen wird.
Wer das anders sieht, hat immernoch die freie Auswahl, seinen Account zu kündigen und mit WoW aufzuhören.
Das rumgeheule von euch nervt einfach nur noch!


----------



## Resch (1. Juli 2009)

So schlimm find ich das mit dem T9 für Marken nun auch nicht, auch wenns mir nicht wirklich gefällt. Wenn einer dann 10 Tage jeden Tag die 2 Daylies macht um dann das "low" T9 zu bekommen soll ers tun. Ich werde mir trotzdem mein Equip weiter über Ulduar und dann dass Koloseum holen. Es geht doch darum das man selber Spaß hat und nicht darum anderen nichts zu gönnen.... Sie können so viel T9 anhaben wie sie wollen, SKill bekommt man davon auch nicht. Nur muss man jetzt mehr nach Erfolgen schaun um zu wissen ob jmd was drauf hat....aber Wayne


----------



## Aeonflu-X (1. Juli 2009)

Blizzard ist und bleibt ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen,nach der Fusion mit Activision mehr als je zuvor.
Kündigt euren Account und gut is.Was die meisten eh nicht machen werden,wie sie hier so schön drohen und schön weiterzocken werden. xD


----------



## Nîghtsoul (1. Juli 2009)

bevor man rumflamed, sollte man erst einmal richtig lesen.

es gibt 3 (!!!) t9-sets, davon gibts 1 und 2 für marken und nummer 3 (das beste) droppt nach wie vor nur in inis bzw. halt dem kolosseum....

quelle?? steht irgendwo auf mmo-champion, die news kam gestern oder vorgestern....hab jetzt keine lust, das auch noch für die flame-kiddies hier raus zu suchen.


also

lesen -> denken -> verstehen -> posten


kkthxbye


----------



## mk77 (1. Juli 2009)

finde das nicht so schlimm, da casual spieler wie ich, die arbeiten, freundin und andere hobbies haben auch zu einer guten rüstung kommen


----------



## Nîghtsoul (1. Juli 2009)

@mk77

so sehe ich das auch...aber es gibt nunmal mache, die nach wie vor der meinung sind, dass ihnen alleine die epix gehören, weil sie ja nahezu 24/7 raiden...wenns nach denen ginge, würden casuals gebannt werden, die haben ja kein recht auf epicx...jaja, labert ihr mal^^

btw hier mal die itemlvl der t9-sets, quelle mmo-champ:

low (für marken): 232
middle (für marken): 245
high ( für tokens): 258


----------



## Anburak-G (1. Juli 2009)

Gibts wirklich soviele Leute, die

a) Keinem etwas gönnen (obwohl das "beste" immer noch den Raidern vorbehalten ist)
b) Ihren Status an Pixeln ausmachen

Ist ja fast wie im RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bauernlümmel (1. Juli 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Und, weiter gehts:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau, 30mal. Was so ziemlich genau einem Monat entspricht. *Mindestens* 1 Monat für ein T9 - Teil. Wo genau ist nochmal dein Problem jetzt?

achso: Dein 78er Twink wird definitiv noch kein T9 tragen können...


----------



## Segojan (1. Juli 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden, der dazu nicht nurnoch "LOL" sagen kann?



Ja, mich.

Mir ist es egal.

Ich spiele WoW, weil es mir Spaß macht, weil ich der Story folge, weil ich eine tolle Geschichte erzählt bekomme, weil ich Instanzen als eine Herausforderung an meine Fähigkeiten empfinde und weil ich gar keine Zeit habe, meine Charies in IF vor die Bank zu stellen.


----------



## Moktheshock (1. Juli 2009)

Ich habs schonmal gepostet doch des muss sein jetzt:

Mir kommt es echt so vor das (fast) alle wo heulen

a) erst zu wotlk angefangen haben, sonst wüssten sie das des 1 marken system seit bc läuft und man auf sunwell auch t6 gleiche items abgreifen konnte für marken.

b) sie die ersten sind die darauf geiern weil sie zurzeit in ulduar nixx reissen

c) sie vergessen haben das des ein spiel is!


----------



## schmetti (1. Juli 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Sollte sich das Gameplay wirklich in die Richtung ändern, die mit den Patchnotes beanschlagt wird, dann höre ich entgültig mit WoW auf. Das ist dann kein Spiel mehr, das ich spielen möchte.




Sry die Änderungen mögen ja nicht wirklich super toll sein , aber die ständigen Post´s mit wenn das kommt dann..... nerven einfach nur noch. Es gibt Spieler die finden es gut und solche die es nicht gut finden. 
Aber für meinen Teil kann ich nur sagen das es mich nicht interessiert ob du oder ein anderer wegen irgendeinem Contentpatch aufhörst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (1. Juli 2009)

Es gibt immernoch das beste Loot für die Top Raider...
wie schon glaub paar Post vorher erwähnt: Low+Middle T9 = Marken ; High= Raiden


----------



## CunChild (1. Juli 2009)

schmetti schrieb:


> Sry die Änderungen mögen ja nicht wirklich super toll sein , aber die ständigen Post´s mit wenn das kommt dann..... nerven einfach nur noch. Es gibt Spieler die finden es gut und solche die es nicht gut finden.
> Aber für meinen Teil kann ich nur sagen das es mich nicht interessiert ob du oder ein anderer wegen irgendeinem Contentpatch aufhörst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann frage ich mich warum du das hier lesen tust ?
Und sogar noch antwortest ........

LOL


----------



## chinsai (1. Juli 2009)

Es hat doch schon mit WotLK angefangen: T-Teile für Marken.
Gab es davor noch nicht.
Am Anfang ging ja alles noch ganz gut.
2 T7-Teile, beide zu moderaten Preisen (Brust 80/Handschuhe 60)
Aber T9 (persönlich würde ich es mit T5/T6 vergleichen) einfach mal eben so für 30(!) Marken von Dailys für Non-Hero-Inzen(!) zu verkaufen, das ist echt absolute schei*e!
Blizzard hat schon viel Quatsch gemacht, das Spiel ein wenig an Casuals angepasst, aber das überbietet alles!

Casuals, die nicht raiden gehen, kriegen T9, aber wozu?
Was bringt ihnen T9, wenn sie eh nie raiden gehen?
T-Sets und gute Ausrüstung gibts fürs raiden, und da man für "härtere" (kann man auch nicht mehr wirklich sagen, wo alles genervt wird) Raids besseres Equip braucht, die Casuals aber eh nie von innen sehen werden (und wenn, dann fängt man mit den "kleinen" Raids an), brauchen sie auch kein sehr gutes Equip/T9/etc.

Alles Schwachsinn, sag ich nur.

...
chinsai


----------



## baummi (1. Juli 2009)

Die Sache mit den Marken ist mal richtig geil.Und wer das System begriffen hat kann glaube ich nichts dagegen haben.Kein normaler Spieler wird das ganze Set schnell bekommen sodas die raider immernoch einen großen Vorsprung haben. Und wenn dann doch nach mehreren Monaten Leute ein Set haben.Na und ist doch eh nur was für Poser.Es kommt auf die Stats und auf den Skill des Spielers an und nicht darauf das einer T9 oder T12 oder was weiß ich hat.Und der Casualspieler der auch T9 hat aber keinen Skill wird eh nicht lange in einem Raid sein.Deswegen ist die neue Regelung völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Bauernlümmel (1. Juli 2009)

@chinsai: Wo ist dein persönlicher Nachteil dieser Regelung?


----------



## ReWahn (1. Juli 2009)

RIP WoW...
das einmal beste MMO...

3.2 -> gg...


----------



## iRoniQ (1. Juli 2009)

*bullshit /sign


----------



## Immondys (1. Juli 2009)

Mann, was du mit Worten wie "Wuerde als Raider" blumig verklausuliert sagen willst ist - NEIN NEIN, die Leute die weniger Spielen sollen auch ja nicht die gleichen tollen Klamotten tragen wie ich als der viel tolle, viel wissende Vielspieler. Also nur die alte Neiddiskussion das Blizz nicht den geringen Anteil Hardcoregamer bevorzugt. Raider gibt es in folgende Klassen 
1.) Elite die Firstkills wollen
2) Hardcore die Serverfirstkills wollen
3) Raider denen es einfach Spass macht in der Gruppe Erfolge zu erzielen ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ja, da bin ich dabei)
4) der Abschaum - ITEMGEILE DIE MIT DEN LOOTS POSEN MÜSSEN UND ALLEN ANDEREN ETWAS MIßGÖNNEN:

So, merkst du was??


----------



## fre_k (1. Juli 2009)

Das heisst also das alle die Raiden wider täglich die Heros machen müssen? -.-' Mit irgend welchen gümmels die auch t9 absahnen wollen? Nur weil sonst die Herogimpers eher t9 haben als wir und wir dan drausen bleiben dürfen? lol


----------



## kapunti (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

zunächst betreibe ich gleich mal Aufklärung um evtl. auftauchende Mutmaßungen direkt überflüssig zu machen:
ich spiele erst ein Jahr wow, habe aber mit meinem 1.Char jede Ini normal durchlaufen ohne mich ziehen zu lassen bis einschließlich alle Inzen in Nordend, wollte dieses Spiel halt richtig lernen...

So das dazu nun zu dem Diskussionsthema...

warum regt ihr euch auf? es fällt mir in naxx heute immerwieder auf das leute in 5 stunden einen wing clearen obwohl diese voll epic rumrennen (von gilde gezogen für equip weil ein lowie in 25er naxx nix macht) weil einfach nichts passt , diese werden auch mit t9 kein ulduar oder sonstwas clearen daher macht euch mal nicht so einen streß das jeder neuling alles dann erreichen wird , SO IST DAS NICHT UND WIRD ES AUCH NICHT SEIN !!!

und zum reiten, naund anstatt 20 tage brauchste dann 17 tage bis 80 ist doch wurst die qs musste trotzdem machen und das einzigste was ich daran schlecht finde ist fliegen ab lvl60 das sollte ab 68 oder weiterhin ab 70 sein.

so, als Ergänzung, ja ich habe mein equip erarbeitet, nein es ist nicht voll auf höchstem stand und ja in ulduar war ich zum teil im 10er schon ...

Habt Spaß, genießt das RL und das Spiel ,so ernst wie manche sind haben die in Ihrem Leben auch keinen schönen Tag!

Gruß

Kapu


----------



## Morcan (1. Juli 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Mann, was du mit Worten wie "Wuerde als Raider" blumig verklausuliert sagen willst ist - NEIN NEIN, die Leute die weniger Spielen sollen auch ja nicht die gleichen tollen Klamotten tragen wie ich als der viel tolle, viel wissende Vielspieler. Also nur die alte Neiddiskussion das Blizz nicht den geringen Anteil Hardcoregamer bevorzugt. Raider gibt es in folgende Klassen
> 1.) Elite die Firstkills wollen
> 2) Hardcore die Serverfirstkills wollen
> 3) Raider denen es einfach Spass macht in der Gruppe Erfolge zu erzielen (
> ...




Ich würds teilweise nicht so ausdrücken, aber in etwa so sehe ich es auch...

Das man sich das Set für Marken kaufen kann sollte euch doch einfach egal sein. Ihr könnt es euch weiterhin "verdienen". Das jemand das Set trägt heißt noch lange nicht, dass er dauerhaft bei einem Raid dabei sein wird wenn er zB leichte Probleme mit Bosstaktiken hat.


----------



## ReWahn (1. Juli 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Mann, was du mit Worten wie "Wuerde als Raider" blumig verklausuliert sagen willst ist - NEIN NEIN, die Leute die weniger Spielen sollen auch ja nicht die gleichen tollen Klamotten tragen wie ich als der viel tolle, viel wissende Vielspieler. Also nur die alte Neiddiskussion das Blizz nicht den geringen Anteil Hardcoregamer bevorzugt. Raider gibt es in folgende Klassen
> 1.) Elite die Firstkills wollen
> 2) Hardcore die Serverfirstkills wollen
> 3) Raider denen es einfach Spass macht in der Gruppe Erfolge zu erzielen (
> ...



in bc (bis 3.0) war auch gegen ende t4 etwas ordentliches.
t5 war schon krass.
t6? w00t?! giev!
sunwell? omg!!1 o_O

mit 3.2 wird es so aussehen, dass alle, die nicht erst ne woche 80 sind mit 226er gear durch herofarming und 232er t9 gear durch die daylie marken herumlaufen werden. yay!

in bc kam man mit etwas aufwand an t4-niveau, mti etwas mehr an t5. ohne wirkliche probs, dazu ein oder zwei höhere marken-items.
jetzt wird man ohne jeglichen aufwand (nein, heros zu farmen durch die man zu dritt durchrennen kann ist kein aufwand!) an equip kommen, das sich kaum noch vom bestmöglichen unterscheidet.

in bc gabs mehrere equiplevel.
jetzt wird es so aussehen:
frisch 80 --> blau, die ersten epics
einen monat 80 --> 2 t9 teile (30 marken für hände, 50 für ein anderes. 80 marken. 3 marken je tag durch nonhero daylie und hero daylie. 30 tage mal 3 marken je tag = 90 marken.), 2 t8 teile, der rest markenequip auf lvl 226 und das ein oder andere 213er / 200er item.

gz blizz... 3.2 wird ein schlag ins gesicht aller raidgilden...


----------



## Morcan (1. Juli 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> gz blizz... 3.2 wird ein schlag ins gesicht aller raidgilden...



Und warum? Weil plötzlich alle das Recht haben "eure" Klamotten zu tragen?
Kümmert euch doch nicht weiter darum. Geht raiden und lasst den anderen Spielern ihren Spaß


----------



## Phatarius (1. Juli 2009)

Equip-erleichterungen hin oder her! Ich ziehe gerade einen Tank hoch und WotLK ist für mich vollkommen neuer Content.
Die ersten beiden Instanzen Nexus und BU hab ich gerade hinter mir und ich weiß ganz genau, dass ich trotz der Markensammelmöglichkeiten in Naxx reingehe um mein Equip dort zu verbessern. Eben weil ich es gerne sehen möchte! Und davon gibt es mit Sicherheit immer noch genügend! Nicht jeder wird die Abkürzung über die marken nehemn!

Außerdem möchte ich möglichst viel sehen und auch was vom Spiel mitbekommen ohne ständig und ohne Unterlass zigtausende marken in heros zu farmen.
Wenn dann überhaupt nur um die eigenen Fähigkeiten, was das Tanken angeht zu verbessern.

mfg


----------



## Sir Wagi (1. Juli 2009)

Viel mehr als ein /sign fällt mir auch nich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Tpohrl (1. Juli 2009)

Ist doch alles gut! 

Equip pushing macht Sinn weil, 
kleine Raid Gilden die jetzt noch in Naxx10er hängen damit den Sprung nach Ulduar schaffen und somit auch wieder neue Erfolgserlebnisse haben. Aus dem gleichen Grund machen auch die Vereinfachungen an den Raidbossen sinn.
Zum beispiel helfe ich einer jungen, durchaus talentierten Gilde einmal in der Woche noch in Naxx. Es macht jedes mal wieder Spaß wie sich eben diese Leute über die errungenen Erfolge freuen und sich ihr Spiel verbessert! Vllt sollte sich so mancher mal überlegen warum er so missgünstig gegenüber den Neuerungen eingestellt ist. 

Mir ist einfach unverständlich wie man sich darüber aufregen kann^^ Ach und all die armen poser tun mir ja sooooooo leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leetas (1. Juli 2009)

Also was ich hier von den Leuten lese die sich dafür ausssprechen das sie ja als Casuals auch an gutes Equip kommen wollen mach mich sowas von wütend!........


Ich bin jetzt seid Ende BC ein aktiver Raider, vorher war ich auch Casual Gamer und das könnnt ihr mir glauben, ich habe WoW nicht dafür gespielt mich mit Gutem Equip in ner Hauptstatd ganz geil zu fühlen........

Ich habe mir damals durch ausdauerndes Farmen von Marken, Zutaten(Schneiderkrams) und Gold ein ANGEMESSENES/AUSREICHENDES Equip zusammengestellt um von meiner Gilde in Raids wie FDS und SSC mitgenommen zu werden. Dort sind wir so manches mal gewiped und doch hat es mir großen Spaß gemacht mit meinem damals noch stark mittelmähßigem Equip überhaupt dort sein zu können.

Auch obwohl ich damals an einem Abend vielleicht nur eine Hero ini machen konnte hat allein schon die anstrengung Raidfähig zu werden das Spiel für mich ausgemacht.

Und ich war völlig zu frieden, denn ich dachte mir zwar das es toll wäre T6 voll zu haben, aber ich wollte nicht das es mir in den A*** geschoben wird sondern ich wollte irgendwann mal so weit kommen das ich den Boss selbst legen würde.

Das ist es auch heute was ich will, den Boss nach vielleicht 6 Wipes endlich legen und dann meine wohlverdienten
Equipteile bekommen.  

Denkt mal darüber nach ob es das tolle Equip ist was WoW für euch ausmacht..........

Ps: Was wollt ihr mit T9 wenn ihr ja ach so wenig Zeit habt zu raiden und euch durch die Raidanstrengung
offenbar nicht die selben T9 teile verdienen könnt?!

Pps: Wenn irgendjemand hierdran rumflamen will soll er ruhig, dieses ewige gequatsche langweilt einen nach ner zeit, ich bin raus......


----------



## ReWahn (1. Juli 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil plötzlich alle das Recht haben "eure" Klamotten zu tragen?
> Kümmert euch doch nicht weiter darum. Geht raiden und lasst den anderen Spielern ihren Spaß


brauchen die anderen spieler unbedingt 226+ equip wenn sie nicht raiden gehen?
sollte nicht jeder angemessen für den einsatz spielerischer fähigkeiten belohnt werden?
jedem das equip, das er sich verdient hat.
wer naxx raidet kriegt t7.
wer ulduar raidet kriegt t8.
wer kolosseum raidet kriegt t9.
warum sollen auf einmal alle, die nichtmal naxx komplett schaffen und in ulduar maximal den leviathan, belohnungen erhallten, die denen entsprechen, die man für ulduar oder das kolosseum kriegt?


----------



## FoolsTome (1. Juli 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> 3) Raider denen es einfach Spass macht in der Gruppe Erfolge zu erzielen (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich merk was. Das du mich unnoetig flamen willst und captain capslock zur hilfe gerufen hast.
Es hat rein gar nichts mit missgoennen zu tun, es ist einfach nicht gerechtfertigt. Ich missgoenne ja auch keinem, dass er mehr verdient als ich. Wenn jemand allerdings mit T9 in heros rumrennt (Was viele casuals dann tun werden, weil sie ja nicht so viel zeit zum spielen haben) vergeht ihnen schnell der spielspass. Es ist wie God-Mode fuer leute, die das spiel noch nicht durchgespielt haben. Es wird schnell langweilig und die allgemeine stimmung sinkt. Schade dass du und viele immernur bis zur naechsten ecke denken.


----------



## Bauernlümmel (1. Juli 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> brauchen die anderen spieler unbedingt 226+ equip wenn sie nicht raiden gehen?
> sollte nicht jeder angemessen für den einsatz spielerischer fähigkeiten belohnt werden?
> jedem das equip, das er sich verdient hat.
> wer naxx raidet kriegt t7.
> ...



Wer Kolosseum raidet bekommt T9 (ilvl 258) + bessere Waffen und Trinkets und Schmuck als diejenigen die nicht Kolosseum raiden. 
Und wer genug Marken hat, hat sich nach Blizz' Auffassung eben "schlechtes" T9 verdient. Und Blizzard stellt nunmal die Regeln auf.


----------



## kapunti (1. Juli 2009)

*sollte nicht jeder angemessen für den einsatz spielerischer fähigkeiten belohnt werden?
*
ja das ist richtig aber eine kleine sache sollten hier einige mal bedenken, wenn jmd so wie ich auch zu wenig zeit hat andauernd zu raiden und dann sein equip mühevoll zusammen farmt in langer zeit was macht man mit dem?

Ich sags dir, der kennt evtl manche bosse und auch seine klasse die er spielt besser als z.b. du (keine vergleiche jetzt bitte )aber wird nie in einen hohen raid kommen weil equip und dps gecheckt werden nicht das spielerische können,,, 

denk mal drüber nach xD


----------



## Bauernlümmel (1. Juli 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> ...Es wird schnell langweilig und die allgemeine stimmung sinkt. Schade dass du und viele immernur bis zur naechsten ecke denken.



du verallgemeinerst etwas doll, oder?
1. Sinkt deine Stimmung ja sicher nicht, da du ja nicht mit T9 in Heros rumgimpst.
2. Woher weißt du wem dann langweilig wird.
3. Nur weil einige ne andere Meinung haben können sie nur bis zur anderen Ecke denken?


----------



## Alandius (1. Juli 2009)

Ich finds scheiße, nicht nur das jeder alles in den Hintern gesteckt bekommt, jeder sieht auch noch gleich aus.... Man sollte schon sehen wie viel Zeit man in einen Char investiert hat! 
Warum sie so viele Markensachen reingebaut haben ist mir unklar, so wie zu bc zeiten fand ich es noch am besten. Viele Spieler gingen Kara Markenfarmen, konnten dann dadurch ssc und fds wenn sie in einer einigermaßen guten gilde waren auch bt und mh, sunwell war für die meisten schon unerreichbar. Aber genau das unerreichbare hat mich gereizt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der Patch der alles einfacher gemacht hat, darüber lässt sich streiten, ich finde kurz vor dem addon war das gut weil das equip eh nix mehr wert war zu Norden.
So wie ich das jetzt sehe geht jeder einfach nur heros und kann naxx überspringen und gleich in ulduar anfangen. Und mal ehrlich Skill braucht man seit den letzten Patch´s auch nicht mehr, da zählt nur noch equip. Da schafft mein 11 Jähriger Bruder mit meinem char der naxx hero equip ist schon 2k dps obwohl er kein plan hat was er macht xD und so wird das am Ende aussehen. Casuals ftw WoW geht den Bach runter, es ist nur noch eine Frage  der Zeit bis ein würdiger Nachfolger auf den Markt kommt dann ist aus.

Es gab immer Leute die gemeckert haben, aber ich glaube dieser Thread übertrifft wohl alles.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, jeder noob fängt an sich eine Raidgilde zu bauen, so viele "Raidgilden" wie es auf unserem Server jetzt gibt, das ist kaum zu glauben.


----------



## ReWahn (1. Juli 2009)

Bauernlümmel schrieb:


> Wer Kolosseum raidet bekommt T9 (ilvl 258) + bessere Waffen und Trinkets und Schmuck als diejenigen die nicht Kolosseum raiden.
> Und wer genug Marken hat, hat sich nach Blizz' Auffassung eben "schlechtes" T9 verdient. Und Blizzard stellt nunmal die Regeln auf.


t9 - 10man
t9 - 25man 

die beiden sets wirds für marken geben. das eine für weniger, das andere für mehr.
das einzige, das besser ist als das für marken gibts nur in der 25er hero version.
und wenn die vom anspruch her so wird wie die ulduar hardmodes jetzt (im 25er), dann werden 3/4 der 25er raidgilden nicht an equip kommen, das über markenstandartniveau liegt.

und die frage, warum man ohne einen fuss in eine raidinstanz gesetzt zu haben das loot aus der selben instanz bekommen soll ist auch noch nicht geklärt.



kapunti schrieb:


> *sollte nicht jeder angemessen für den einsatz spielerischer fähigkeiten belohnt werden?
> *
> ja das ist richtig aber eine kleine sache sollten hier einige mal bedenken, wenn jmd so wie ich auch zu wenig zeit hat andauernd zu raiden und dann sein equip mühevoll zusammen farmt in langer zeit was macht man mit dem?
> 
> ...



zeig mir einen 'skilled' player, der bei gleichem equip *nicht* wesentlich höhere dps-werte vorweisen kann als ein noob.
und wenn man ein bisschen spielen kann und kein notorischer flamer ist findet man den anschuss an eine gute raidgilde sehr schnell.

zeit, 'andauernd' zu raiden?
3 stunden am abend, 3mal die woche. keiner, den ich kenne, raidet wesentlich mehr.
reicht auch. ulduar is meist nach 2 tagen clear. am 3. werden emalon, s3d oder andere funraids gemacht.


----------



## ReWahn (1. Juli 2009)

~~~~


----------



## FoolsTome (1. Juli 2009)

Bauernlümmel schrieb:


> du verallgemeinerst etwas doll, oder?
> 1. Sinkt deine Stimmung ja sicher nicht, da du ja nicht mit T9 in Heros rumgimpst.
> 2. Woher weißt du wem dann langweilig wird.
> 3. Nur weil einige ne andere Meinung haben können sie nur bis zur anderen Ecke denken?


1. Wenn du nicht-raider bist, wirst du ja nicht 4 stunden raiden. Alles was bleibt sind hero instanzen. Wenn du raiden zeitlich unterbringen kannst, wirst du dich vermutlich erstmal durch naxx und ulduar durcharbeiten, wo man auch gut ohne t9 hingehen kann. Die belohungen sind fuer dich alle ueberfluessig. Was wirst du tun? Du wirst irgendwo hingehen wollen, wo es angemessene belohnungen fuer dein equipment gibt: Also die neue t9 instanz. Fazit: Ein haufen equipter gimps suchen ploetzlich raidplaetze und fuellen raids, in die sie nicht gehoeren, weil spielerisches koennen fehlt. Dass unter den gimps auch ein paar goldstuecke sein koennen, will ich ja nicht abstreiten. Aber solche leute findet man meistens vorher und zieht sie einmal durch ne 25er um sie auszuruesten. Zumindest machen das viele non-rdm raids so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. BC. Muss ich mehr sagen?
3. s.O.



> wenn jmd so wie ich auch zu wenig zeit hat andauernd zu raiden und dann sein equip mühevoll zusammen farmt in langer zeit was macht man mit dem?[...]
> aber wird nie in einen hohen raid kommen weil equip und dps gecheckt werden nicht das spielerische können,,,



In den raids wo ich spiele, wird IMMER erst das koennen, dann das equ gecheckt. Musst halt mal probieren dich nicht nur ueber /2 irgendwo zu bewerben. Ausserdem dachte ich du hast keine zeit zum raiden? Was willst du also in nem hohen raid. Du solltest dir einen kleinen suchen und anfangen, raiden zu lernen, anstatt in der Premier League einzusteigen. Das ist voellig unrealistisch.


----------



## baummi (1. Juli 2009)

Alandius schrieb:


> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, jeder noob fängt an sich eine Raidgilde zu bauen, so viele "Raidgilden" wie es auf unserem Server jetzt gibt, das ist kaum zu glauben.



Laß die mal alle Ihre Raidgilden bauen.Ohne Skill kommen die nicht weit.Auch nicht wenn sie t12 hätten.Lol.das ist ja das schöne.Mann muß seinen Char einigermaßen beherrschen.Hihi


----------



## sarika (1. Juli 2009)

ansich finde ich die sachen mit T teilen für marken ganz ok, weil wenn man jede woche in seinen content (naxx ulduar oder sonstiges) geht und die tokens die man braucht nicht droppen ist das doch sehr frustig. ich gehe da einfach von mir aus, wir gehen seit ulduar offen ist wöchentlich rein und haben in der dritten woche das erste mal alle wächter gelegt, ich habe aber nur einmal ein tocken für druiden gesehen und dann hats noch wer anderes bekommen. somit heißt das für mich, weiter die marken sammeln und hoffen das es das nächste mal fällt. kann ja jetzt auch rumheulen weil unsere krieger und co schon alle fürs 2.equipt auch schon zusammen haben.....ich geh aber da rein weils mir spaß macht mit den leuten zu spielen und erfolge zu erleben. erinnert euch an euer erstes mal an zB auraya oder freya, das war ein hochgefühl, egal wie oft man vorher gewiped ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
allerdings für heroinis die T9 sachen bekommen, ist etwas übertrieben T8 würde völlig ausreichen um etwas aufhohlen zu können. 
aber equipt ist nicht alles, ich habe 2 jäger erlebt die ungefähr gleich ausgestattet waren, nur das der eine ca 1,5k mehr DPS gefahren hat wie der andere und das immer (demnach nicht auf nen schlechten tag zurückzu führen, den jeder mal hat). da ist der unterschied ob leute erfolgreich raiden oder nicht....

und was bringt uns das ganze meckern und klagen hier??? gar nichts, die werden den patch eh bringen so wie die ihn haben wollen, wems nicht passt, der kann ja gehen. versuchen wir doch einfach das beste draus zu machen und freuen uns auf neuen content  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (1. Juli 2009)

ich find das ganze lächerlich

Erst mal ist es mir egal, wer das equipt immer noch auf schwerenw eg holen will kann das machen, das ist alles wieder nur wieder geheule von leuten die es anderen nicht gönnen das sie das gleiche kriegen wie sie.

Ich spiel wow für den spaß und den moment und nicht um mit dem besten Equipt zu protzen, ich spiel es wegen den gruppenspiel wegen den boss kämpfen und um die raid instanzen und um die inis zu sehen und nicht um mir irgend nen dämmliches equip zusammen zu farmen und dann mich zu freuen das es so wenig leute wie möglich haben, haben es andere auch , und? 

Regt euch mal lieber drüber auf das drausen die sonne zu wenig scheint und man deswegen zu viel zeit vor dem pc verbringen kann


----------



## Maridan (1. Juli 2009)

Ich find das auch gaaaanz dolle Scheiße... ich gehe zur Bank und sag denen das ich 72634176431263176353163473 milliarden Euro will aber die geben mir nix.. bitte blizzard nerrrrrf bank


----------



## kapunti (1. Juli 2009)

Jo die Unterschiede sieht man schon nur auch als guter Spieler hast du halt begrenzte Chancen dabei sein zu dürfen selbst wenn die dps nicht schlecht sind einfach weil dein equip nicht reicht und raidgilde... naja ich bin in einer und flame hier nicht weil ich nicht weiter komme sondern weil ich Vertändniss für die anderen Spieler habe ;-)

Nicht jeder kann nur seine eigene Meinung und Leistung aktzeptieren sondern schaut auch auf seine Mitmenschen sowohl imm RL als auch im Spiel..

gruß

Kapu


----------



## Ceredyn (1. Juli 2009)

Zum Update:

schon mal beachtet wieviele Marken man braucht um das ganze T9 Set zusammen zu bekommen?

Für das iLvl 232 (also das schwächste!) braucht man insgesamt 210 Embleme des Triumphes. Bei 3 Emblemen täglich sind das doch immerhin 70 Tage Daily heroisch und normal. Und da darf man keinen Tag auslassen.

Für das nächstbessere Set (iLvl 245) braucht man schon 315 Embleme. Das sind dann sogar 105 Tage an denen man jeweils Daily heroisch und normal machen muss.

Früher bekommt man das dann nur noch durchs aktiver raiden.


----------



## abe15 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich lese mir nicht alle 100 Seiten durch und beziehe mich nur auf den Ursprungspost des TE, wenn ich sage:
*/SIGN*
Der Thread ist schön geschrieben und bringt genau auf den Punkt, was ich denke. Unser schönes Lieblingsspiel geht vor die Hunde. Ich als Raider fühle mich da, als würde Blizzard nicht mehr wollen, dass ich spiele. Als würden wir einfach ausgegrenzt werden, damit die, die zahlenmäßig häufoger vertreten sind mehr vom Spiel haben. Aber wenn selbst die "Casuals" schon meinen, das Spiel würde zu leicht werden, dann sollte Blizzard doch mal nachdenken!
Mit Bc war es wirklich besser. Gruppen Setup, herrlich. Breiter Content, für jeden war was dabei und alle waren glücklich. Vergleicht allein mal Karazhan mit Naxxramas 10er... Nach Kara sind selbst Hardcoreraider im T6 equip immer noch gern gegangen. Die Ini hat, obwohl man längst besseres Equip hatte, immernoch Spaß gemacht. Aber was ist mit Naxx? Selbst mit meinem Blau-Epiv gemischten Kriegertwink gehe ich nicht mehr Naxx, weil die Ini einfach stinklangweilig ist. Man wird 0 gefordert, selbst als Neueinsteiger. Pullen, Bomben, Pullen, Bomben, Boss nuken ohne sich auch nur bewegen zu müssen, Pullen, Bomben... *gähn*
Ich schlage vor, den Thread ins offizielle zu kopiern bzw. zu linken und ihn ins englische zu übersetzen mit anschließendem Post im amerikanischen WoW Forum. Die Argumente sind so schön und treffend erläutert, dass ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass wir hiermit etwas bewegen. 100 Seiten Posts allein aus Deutschland müssen doch genug sein um etwas zu bewegen. Klar, es werden nicht alle einer Meinung sein, aber ich denke mal, dass 90% der Poster hier gegen Blizzards neues Konzept sind.
Ich habe so das Gefühl, Feff "Tigole" Kaplan müsste zurück kommen. Für alle, die ihn nicht kennen: Feff Kaplan war der ehemalige Lead Game Designer von WoW. Er ist vor ca einem halben Jahr zu einem anderen Blizzardspiel gewechselt und arbeitet an WoW nicht mehr mit. Seit dem geht alles den Bach runter. Und irgendwie glaube ich auch, dass Activison da mit drin steckt. Die Firma hat ja vor 1,5 Jahren mit Blizzard fusioniert. Mir scheint der Gedanke nicht abwegig, dass Activision sich mit dem guten alten Geld bei Blizzard einschleicht um WoW nach ihren Vorstellungen zu verändern...
Genug von mir, MfG abe15


----------



## FoolsTome (1. Juli 2009)

sarika schrieb:


> ansich finde ich die sachen mit T teilen für marken ganz ok, weil wenn man jede woche in seinen content (naxx ulduar oder sonstiges) geht und die tokens die man braucht nicht droppen ist das doch sehr frustig.



Ich lach mich tot xD. Es droppen im 25er 2!!! Token pro boss. Knapp 50% chance eines deiner klasse dabei zu haben. Die aussage war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, oder? (Classic? xD)


----------



## Nexilein (1. Juli 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> t9 - 10man
> t9 - 25man
> 
> die beiden sets wirds für marken geben. das eine für weniger, das andere für mehr.
> ...



Abgesehen von Classic Nax und Sunwell gab es schon immer Leute die ihren Char nicht beherrscht haben und sich Woche für Woche in den Raids ihr T1, T2, T5 & T6 geholt haben. Und die wurden sogar von den "guten" Leuten unterstützt die die mangelnde Leistung kompensieren mußten. Wenn es jemand wirklich nicht drauf hat und sich sein T9 nur in Heros erfarmt, dann wird er es auch erst dann komplett haben wenn sich die Raids schon T10 zuwenden. Und auch das nur wenn er ordentlich gas gibt (Was bei einem "Casual" in der regel ja noch nicht mal der Fall ist).



ReWahn schrieb:


> zeig mir einen 'skilled' player, der bei gleichem equip *nicht* wesentlich höhere dps-werte vorweisen kann als ein noob.


Da stimme ich dir zu, und genau deswegen wird T9 für Marken auch dazu führen, das schlechte Spieler 2/3 von Ulduar erst dann zu sehen bekommen wenn die anderen sich schon mit Tier 10 beschäftigen. Da fühle ich mich weder bedroht noch herabgesetzt wenn sie mit T9 rumlaufen.

Im übrigen gibt es auch eine Menge guter Spieler die garnicht oder "nur" im 10er raiden obwohl sie eine Bereicherung für jeden 25er wären. Denen gönne ich das T9 o. T9,5 viel mehr, als denjenigen die sich trotz Unzuverlässigkeit und mangelndem Skill im 25er austatten lassen.


----------



## irtool (1. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht wieso sich so manche Raider hier aufregen. 
Ich spiele selber in einer Raidgilde die serverweit gesehen garnicht mal so schlecht ist - mal abgesehen von Placeholder auf der Allianzseite. 

Aber bei uns ist bisher nie jemand auf die Idee gekommen sich über sein Gear zu definieren.

Es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle welches Gear irgendwelche Spieler nun tragen.

Als Raider sollte man sich über die Erfolge der Raidgemeinschaft definieren, die absolvierten Hardmodes, ggf. Firstkills etc. Das Gear ist da eh nur pure Nebensache und ein Mittel zum Zweck bzw. Bestandteil eines jeden Rollenspiels. 

Natürlich wächst der Avatar und entwickelt sich, aber dennoch ist das Gear nicht dafür da sich darüber zu definieren. 

Und wenn nun der Random Shâdôwhunt0r Schurke T9 trägt wird er dennoch nur das simple T9 haben, die Spieler der großen Raidgilden jedoch nach und nach entsprechendes Hardmode-Gear. 

Der Fazit ist letztendlich das es nach wie vor auf die Fähigkeiten des Spielers ankommt. Denn nur weil man schnell an die einfache T9 Variante kommt schafft man noch lange keine Hardmodes. 
Außerdem gleicht ein T9 noch lange keine unorganisierte Gilde aus.


----------



## kapunti (1. Juli 2009)

Noch eine ergänzung ich glaube es wird manches missvertanden,
das mann für gutes Equip raiden muss und nicht nur Hero Inis geht da gebe ich allen recht und t9 sets für marken auch wenn diese lower sind finde ich auch nicht ganz soo toll aber sebst wer dies anhat muss viel zeit investieren und hat sich zumindest dafür mühe gegeben und nochmal zur raidgilde, in einer raidgilde zu sein und den char spielen zu können ist ein vorteil den man sich erarbeitet hat das ist klar nur heutzutage in ein 25er naxx zu kommen ohne in solch einer gilde zu sein und hohes equip zu haben ist sehr schwer .

der knackpunkt daran ist das leider die wirklich guten gilden auch kaum jemanden ohne equip die chance geben bei denen einzusteigen selbst wenn man motiviert und auf seinem derzeitigen equipstand gut ist, das erlebe ich jeden tag aufm server und manche erzählen es einem halt weil ich oft leuten helfe , und nur darauf bezogen war meine meinung es ein wenig anzugleichen damit diese eine chance bekommen auch wenn sicherlich dann wieder viele darunter sind die es eig nicht verdient hätten besser equipped rumzulaufen.

Den Topgilden und deren membern einen Vorteil zu verschaffen und diese besser zu belohnen ist natürlich richtig und soll auch so bleiben da diese dafür ja auch etwas getan haben und noch tun.

So nun aufhören weiter spielen und sehen was wird weil ändern können wirs eh nicht habt einfach spaß und macht das beste daraus...


----------



## Super PePe (1. Juli 2009)

schonmal überlegt warum T9 so eingeführt wird 
jeden tag liest man hier ein weichgespülte phrasensouce ... ihr hört euch alle an wie alte männer, die am gartenzaun stehen und über alte zeit sprechen. nur das ihr 12-25 jahre seid. denken, vor allem eigenes denken, sucht man vergebens. einer stimmt das "blizz doof" lied an und alle stimmen ein und der rest nickt ergriffen. löscht eure accounts und gut ist. oder weiss einer von euch wie man t10 bekommt und in welchen content man geworfen wird? 
jedenfalls werden die gleichen die jetzt hier jammern bei t12 genauso rumheulen. wobei das t völlig belanglos ist, es findet sich immer was über das man sich empört entrüsten kann.
diese art der kommunikation ist substanzlos

ihr macht eurer so geliebtes spiel doch selbst kaputt


----------



## kapunti (1. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> schonmal überlegt warum T9 so eingeführt wird
> jeden tag liest man hier ein weichgespülte phrasensouce ... ihr hört euch alle an wie alte männer, die am gartenzaun stehen und über alte zeit sprechen. nur das ihr 12-25 jahre seid. denken, vor allem eigenes denken, sucht man vergebens. einer stimmt das "blizz doof" lied an und alle stimmen ein und der rest nickt ergriffen. löscht eure accounts und gut ist. oder weiss einer von euch wie man t10 bekommt und in welchen content man geworfen wird?
> jedenfalls werden die gleichen die jetzt hier jammern bei t12 genauso rumheulen. wobei das t völlig belanglos ist, es findet sich immer was über das man sich empört entrüsten kann.
> diese art der kommunikation ist substanzlos
> ...



na dann kommen wir ja in etwa auf das gleiche raus, stimme dir da natürlich zu ( nicht zwischen 12 und 25 sondern schon ein ganzes stück drüber :-)  )


----------



## Nexilein (1. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Unser schönes Lieblingsspiel geht vor die Hunde. Ich als Raider fühle mich da, als würde Blizzard nicht mehr wollen, dass ich spiele. Als würden wir einfach ausgegrenzt werden, damit die, die zahlenmäßig häufoger vertreten sind mehr vom Spiel haben. Aber wenn selbst die "Casuals" schon meinen, das Spiel würde zu leicht werden, dann sollte Blizzard doch mal nachdenken!



Das hier was vor die Hunde geht glaube ich auch, aber es ist wohl eher die Community. Zu Classic Zeiten war den meisten Leuten Equip relativ egal und man ist aus ganz anderen Gründen Raiden gegangen. Wer Raiden auf Epics reduziert und dann auch noch möchte das man seine "Leistung" am Equip sieht... 
Für solche Leute gab es früher den Highscore bei Tetris, aber den Charm von WoW hat hat früher mal folgendes ausgemacht:

/target Poser
/laugh

Daraus ist leider ein
/target Poser
/invite
/raid 
geworden..


----------



## Detorius (1. Juli 2009)

/sign

absoluter irrsin was blizzard (besonders seit wotlk) veranstaltet. mit wotlk kommen erstmal gefühlte 3456 verschiedene embleme und abzeichen raus, so dass man erstmal gar nicht weiss was man mit dem ganzen zeug anfangen kann/soll. jetzt mit patch 3.2 versucht blizzard dem embleme wahn ein ende zu setzen in dem 2 neue embleme eingeführt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Embleme der Eroberung und Embleme des Triumphs machen die anderen vorhandenen embleme nun überflüssig. also verschiedene 2 embleme für alles und wenn man equip mit einem höheren item lvl holen will, muss man halt einfach mehr embleme der gleichen sorte ausgeben. hmmmmmm woran erinnert mich das? bc? *grübel* da frage ich mich:

warum nicht gleich so? denkt blizzard auch mal nach bevor es so einen bullshit fabriziert?



zu dem thema t9 für dailies:

leute hand aufs herz. warum spielen wir wow überhaupt? zum einen ist es natürlich der spass am spiel, aber so wie es einige hier darstellen "ich gehe nur raiden wegen dem spassfaktor überall rosablümchen bla" ist es nicht. NATÜRLICH geht man auch wegen dem equip raiden, weil man seinen char verbessern will, weil die neue waffe auch mal absolut geil aussieht, weil man sich eben durchs equip von den anderen absetzen will, weil man eben zeigen möchte was man mit seinen mitspielern zusammen erreicht hat. wie im richtigen leben eben auch. dort versucht man sich durch individuelle kleidung, musikgeschmack, hobbies und ähnlichen dingen von der breiten masse abzusetzen. ein rein natürlich menschliches verhalten. was jetzt nicht heissen soll, dass sich jeder alleine in seinem kleinen universum bewegen möchte. natürlich ist man froh wenn man auf gleichgesinnte trifft und teilt auch gerne mit ihnen. es dürfen aber einfach nicht zu viele werden, denn sonst ist es (man) ja nichts "ausgerwöhnliches" mehr.

deshalb frage ich euch: 

wie aufregend ist wohl eine welt in der alle ferrari fahren, in villen wohnen, das gleiche tragen, das selbe essen und am besten alle auch noch gleich aussehen?
es wäre eine furchtbar langweilige gerechte welt.

aus diesem grund sage ich, ihr wollt t9? kein problem. geht erstmal naxx, dann ulu und schliesslich kolosseum. dann bekommt ihr euer t9. aber nicht for free!


----------



## Super PePe (1. Juli 2009)

Viva el comunismo y la libertad!!!


----------



## ReWahn (1. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Viva el comunismo y la libertad!!!



naja, fehlt nur noch eine 'marktregulierende' preiskontrolle fürs AH und wir sind am ziel...

jeder kriegt alles für nichts.
YAY!


----------



## Detorius (1. Juli 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## Detorius (1. Juli 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> naja, fehlt nur noch eine 'marktregulierende' preiskontrolle fürs AH und wir sind am ziel...
> 
> jeder kriegt alles für nichts.
> YAY!



genau, echt eine unverschämtheit, dass die ganzen rare pets da immer so teuer sind! blizz help pleeeease!


----------



## ReWahn (1. Juli 2009)

Detorius schrieb:


> genau, echt eine unverschämtheit, dass die ganzen rare pets da immer so teuer sind! blizz help pleeeease!


genau das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier gabs ja schon mehrfach threads a la 
"auktionshaus-wucherer alles betrüger!"
"omg ich kann meinem Xten Twink kein zeug im ah kaufne weils zu teuer ist! die sind soooo böse weil die gold verdienen wollen!!!11"
"auktionshaus-wucher: wie ehrlichen spielern das ged aus der tasche gezogen wird! wann greift blizzard endich ein?"

marktwirtschaft wird nicht verstanden oder für 'ungerecht' und 'gemein' befunden...

aber hey, wenn man sich anschaut was blizzard gerade mit patch 3.2 macht isses doch nur noch eine frage der zeit bis man im ah maximal noch den 2Fachen händlerpreis eines items als sofortkaufspreis einstellen kann -_-


----------



## Micro(welle) (1. Juli 2009)

Also langsam übertreibt Blizzard es echt. Es ist doch so wenn du dir in einer Sportart mühe gibts und gut darin bist dann hast du mehr davon als irgendjemand der es nur als zeitvertreib oder neben bei macht.
Da für viele WoW ein Hobby ist sollte man auch noch unterscheiden können wer gut in diesem Hobby ist und wer nicht und dies nicht nur an den dps Werten sondern auch am Equip


----------



## alburak (1. Juli 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> aber hey, wenn man sich anschaut was blizzard gerade mit patch 3.2 macht isses doch nur noch eine frage der zeit bis man im ah maximal noch den 2Fachen händlerpreis eines items als sofortkaufspreis einstellen kann -_-



hoffentlich leitet niemand diese idee an blizz, sonst kommt das vll doch noch.
arthas betritt mit 3.3 die bühne und schreit in die welt 

"niemand wird es hierhin schaffen, ... also nicht bevor blizz mich schwächer machen wird, damit der letzte "nur-freitag-abendspieler" gegen mich antreten darf"

"ähh, arthas hier nochmal. Unterlasst die wucherpreise im auktionshaus!"


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2009)

Ceredyn schrieb:


> Zum Update:
> 
> schon mal beachtet wieviele Marken man braucht um das ganze T9 Set zusammen zu bekommen?
> 
> ...


Nette Rechnung wenn sie so stimmt, d.h. nicht noch an der Zahl der Embleme für die täglichen Hero und Nonhero geschraubt wird.
Sollte reichen als k.o.-Argument für alle "die casuals bekommen alles in den hintern geschoben"-Heuler.


----------



## ReWahn (1. Juli 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Nette Rechnung wenn sie so stimmt, d.h. nicht noch an der Zahl der Embleme für die täglichen Hero und Nonhero geschraubt wird.
> Sollte reichen als k.o.-Argument für alle "die casuals bekommen alles in den hintern geschoben"-Heuler.



3 embleme am tag durch daylies.
--> 10 tage lang machen und das erste t9-teil ist da. yay.
--> noch weitere 17 tage und das zweite t9-teil ist da.
durch die ganzen heros kann man sich dann auch schon die 2 t8 teile holen. yay.

binnen 1-2 monaten ist man ganz ohne raids mit einem mix aus 226/t8 und 232/t9 ausgestattet.
und das alles durch skillbefreites hero-gerushe. yay!

jeder kriegt alles für nichts. yay, fun!


----------



## brülli (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde es nicht schlecht den ich als nicht raider bin fast am ende von dem was ich erreichen kann und das ist schade. Ich aus zeitlichen gründen nicht raiden und somit ist ne gescheite rüstung oder Waffen nicht erreicvchbar für mich.
Darum finde ich das was mit dem neuen Patch möglich ist super.


----------



## Detorius (1. Juli 2009)

brülli schrieb:


> Also ich finde es nicht schlecht den ich als nicht raider bin fast am ende von dem was ich erreichen kann und das ist schade. Ich aus zeitlichen gründen nicht raiden und somit ist ne gescheite rüstung oder Waffen nicht erreicvchbar für mich.
> Darum finde ich das was mit dem neuen Patch möglich ist super.



hm da frage ich mich: wenn du aus zeitlichen gründen eh nicht raidest, wofür brauchst du dann t8/t9? für dailies und heros reichen gute blaue items und item lvl 200 alle mal.


----------



## Omidas (1. Juli 2009)

brülli schrieb:


> Also ich finde es nicht schlecht den ich als nicht raider bin fast am ende von dem was ich erreichen kann und das ist schade. Ich aus zeitlichen gründen nicht raiden und somit ist ne gescheite rüstung oder Waffen nicht erreicvchbar für mich.
> Darum finde ich das was mit dem neuen Patch möglich ist super.



Nur die Frage ist, was will man mit dem Equip, wenn man nicht raidet?

Wenn ich mir vorstlle, das ich nicht raiden könnte und dann irgendwann mit T8,5 in Heros rein gehe,
wird mir ja jetzt schon alleine vom Gedanken langweilig und schlecht. Mit dem Gear, soll man da nur 
noch zu 3 oder 2 Leuten rein um da überhaupt noch was machen zu müssen?

Aber auf eine Sache freue ich mich doch mit 3.2. Im Moment werden zumindest auf meinen Server
recht wenig Heros gemacht. Und dann werden genau an dem Patchtag alle Casuals, die natürlich in
keinster Weise Itemgeil sind, wieder entdecken, wie viel Spaß doch Heros machen können. Wie
gesagt. hat natürlich nichts mit den neuen Items zu tun. Man ist ja nicht so wie die Kackpros, die
ihre Existenz in WoW über Items definieren.  
Geht nur um den Spaß...
Nein wirklich ...

...

hört doch endlich auf zu lachen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fre_k (1. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich noch so im Hinterkopf das die Heros auch schwerer werden sollten?
Möglicherweise wird ja dan ein grün-blau equipter nicht mehr von Anfang an jede Hero machen können..


----------



## Sibanti (1. Juli 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> 3 embleme am tag durch daylies.
> --> 10 tage lang machen und das erste t9-teil ist da. yay.
> --> noch weitere 17 tage und das zweite t9-teil ist da.
> durch die ganzen heros kann man sich dann auch schon die 2 t8 teile holen. yay.
> ...




Au ja, das ist ja total ungerecht LOL. Hm, 10 Tage Täglich Hero oder 10 Mal Raiden. Da Dumme dabei, das man das Teil vielleicht auch schon beim erstenmal Raiden haben kann, während der andere min 10 mal  losziehen muß. 
Jau, finde es viel ungerechter, das der Hardcorezocker es beim ersten Raid haben könnte, die sollten auch mindestens 10 mal losziehen um überhaupt eine Anrecht drauf zu bekommen.


----------



## Detorius (1. Juli 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich noch so im Hinterkopf das die Heros auch schwerer werden sollten?
> Möglicherweise wird ja dan ein grün-blau equipter nicht mehr von Anfang an jede Hero machen können..



lol und wie soll man dann als frisch 80er zu seinem equip kommen? grün/blau erstmal naxx gehen um dann equip für die heros zu haben? das wäre ja schon so bescheuert, dass ich das blizz zur zeit wirklich zutrauen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alandius (1. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Au ja, das ist ja total ungerecht LOL. Hm, 10 Tage Täglich Hero oder 10 Mal Raiden. Da Dumme dabei, das man das Teil vielleicht auch schon beim erstenmal Raiden haben kann, während der andere min 10 mal  losziehen muß.
> Jau, finde es viel ungerechter, das der Hardcorezocker es beim ersten Raid haben könnte, die sollten auch mindestens 10 mal losziehen um überhaupt eine Anrecht drauf zu bekommen.



Lol Heros sind ja auch soooooooooooooooooooooo schwer und Raid inis schafft man locker in 10 min clear weil die sooooooooooo einfach sind ;D


----------



## Aun (1. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Jau, finde es viel ungerechter, das der Hardcorezocker es beim ersten Raid haben könnte, die sollten auch mindestens 10 mal losziehen um überhaupt eine Anrecht drauf zu bekommen.




du hast ironie off vergessen, und wenn nicht dann hast du mir grad das breiteste grinsen ever bereitet ^^


----------



## Kovacs (1. Juli 2009)

> "ich gehe nur raiden wegen dem spassfaktor überall rosablümchen bla"


genau das solltest du akzeptieren, dass viele leute genau deswegen raiden gehen



> weil man sich eben durchs equip von den anderen absetzen will


diese einstellung war mir schon immer fremd und ist in keiner weise meine motivation



> denn sonst ist es (man) ja nichts "ausgerwöhnliches" mehr.


ja, dass ist wohl das (euer) problem, sowohl in einer spielwelt als auch im rl

und gut gelernt zu haben, dass einem langweilig und schlecht werden muss, wenn man als raider eine hero macht, denn da brauch ich ja garnicht mein t8,5. warscheinlich ist das auch nur für den flugplatz gedacht gewesen.


----------



## Deathcrusher (1. Juli 2009)

ich bin echt glücklich über die patch politik von blizzard seit wrath.

Würden immer noch so wenig "Casual Inhalte" wie zu BC Zeiten kommen würd ich dieses Spiel nicht mehr spielen.


Die Situation von meiner Gilde die nich representativ is sieht so aus:

Wir raiden jetzt seit nem halben jahr jeden Montag abend Nax und sind dabei kurz davor das Konstruktviertel zu schaffen, also in Augen von vielen Pros totale obernoobs.

Wenn jetzt die neuen Gegenstände kommen werden wir Nax nicht links liegen lassen sondern sie helfen uns dabei schneller voran zu kommen und dann doch vieleicht noch ne neue Raid Ini zu sehen, obwohl unser Ziel war Nax bis zum Addon mal durch zu bekommen^^


Warum sollen nich alle Spieler alle Spielinhalte zu sehen bekommen das is nur richtig so.

Ich hoff mal nur das sich Blizzard für die ganzen traurigen Pros noch ein paar richtig schwere Inhalte ausdenkt damit die endlich glücklich sind.


----------



## Omidas (1. Juli 2009)

Detorius schrieb:


> lol und wie soll man dann als frisch 80er zu seinem equip kommen? grün/blau erstmal naxx gehen um dann equip für die heros zu haben? das wäre ja schon so bescheuert, dass ich das blizz zur zeit wirklich zutrauen würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab von einer Änderung der Heroschwierigkeiten auch noch nichts gehört. Aber zu der Thamtik,
wie man sich ausstatten sollte, wenn sowas kommen würde:

Halt wie in BC. Maxlevel. 1-2 Wochen 70 (80) Inis paar gute Blaue Gegenstände holen. Dann in
die einfachen Heros und wenn mann 2-4 Epics hat steht allem alles offen an Heors und 10er.

Grün-Blau ist halt nichts für Heros! Gott sei dank ist mein Palatank schon Maxlevel. Den durch
eine solche Einstellung die Normalen 80iger Inis zu überspringen, macht man es nur einer einzigen
Gruppe in WoW schwer: Den Tanks. Den die müssen halt (in >90% der Fälle) Critimmun sein und
finden immer seltener non Heros, weil sich die Werten DDs ja dafür zu schade sind. Dafür meckern
dann die DDs rum das man keine Tanks findet.
Kein wunder wenn die immer noch non Heros suchen oder es entnerft aufgegeben haben und jetzt
auch einen von gefühlten 803Milliarden und 2 potentiellen Tanks leieber als DD rum laufen.


----------



## Nexilein (1. Juli 2009)

Detorius schrieb:


> NATÜRLICH geht man auch wegen dem equip raiden, weil man seinen char verbessern will, weil die neue waffe auch mal absolut geil aussieht, weil man sich eben durchs equip von den anderen absetzen will, weil man eben zeigen möchte was man mit seinen mitspielern zusammen erreicht hat. wie im richtigen leben eben auch. dort versucht man sich durch individuelle kleidung, musikgeschmack, hobbies und ähnlichen dingen von der breiten masse abzusetzen. ein rein natürlich menschliches verhalten.




Raiden für Equip weil man:

- seinen Char verbessern will /sign
- es cool aussieht /sign
- weil man sich von anderen absetzen will /fail

Ich höre auch keine Musik weil sie jemand anderes nicht hört, sondern weil sie meinem Geschmack entspricht.
Ich betreibe meine Hobbies auch nicht um mich von anderen abzugrenzen, sondern weil sie für mich persönlich eine sinvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung darstellen. 



Detorius schrieb:


> wie aufregend ist wohl eine welt in der alle ferrari fahren, in villen wohnen, das gleiche tragen, das selbe essen und am besten alle auch noch gleich aussehen?
> es wäre eine furchtbar langweilige gerechte welt.



Klar kann nicht jeder in einer Villa wohnen oder Ferrari fahren. Aber wenn es so wäre, wäre es auch nicht schlimm. 
Ich wohne in einem großen Haus mit Garten und freue mich darüber. Aber nicht weil andere eben in einer kleinen 3-Zimmerwohnung leben müssen, sondern weil es schön ist in einem Haus zu wohnen, genug Platz für einen Hobbykeller und einen begehbaren Kleiderschrank zu haben und ich nur 25 Meter von meinem Wohnzimmer zu meinem Grill laufen muß.  Das andere zum Grillen in den Park fahren, weil sie es müssen, wollen, können oder sollen habe ich noch nie als Faktum betrachtet das sich irgendwie auf meine persönliche Lebensqualität auswirkt.


----------



## Detorius (1. Juli 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> genau das solltest du akzeptieren, dass viele leute genau deswegen raiden gehen
> 
> 
> diese einstellung war mir schon immer fremd und ist in keiner weise meine motivation
> ...



wenn du mich schon zitierst dann richtig und reisse nicht alles aus dem zusammenhang. spass spielt natürlich auch eine große rolle. tortzdem bleibe ich dabei: ich glaube keinem, dass er bei seinem ersten epic nicht ein bisschen stolz war. das zum thema sich über gear definieren. alles andere habe ich schon gesagt.


----------



## Omidas (1. Juli 2009)

Deathcrusher schrieb:


> [Wotlk bietet mehr Casualinhalt]
> [Ziel Naxx Clear innerhalb des Addons]



Hab das jetzt mal auf das wesentlich redzuiert. Und dazu folgende Fragen:

Habt ihr in BC geraidet?
Habt ihr in BC Kara Clear gehabt?

Wenn du beide Fragen mit "ja" beantworten kannst, hat sich der PvE Content
mit diesem Addon eigentlich eher verkleinert als vergrößert.

Den viel die ich kennen werden, egal wie schwierig es ist kaum mehr als Naxx zeitlich
schaffen. Geht halt nicht mehr. Aber genau die gleichen haben in BC auch nicht viel
mehr als Kara und später ZA gesehen. Für die ist die Anzahl an Raids also effektiv
gleich geblieben. Aber dafür meckern selbst viele von denen, dass ihnen die Heros
kaum Spaß mehr machen, weil es selbst für sie zu leicht geworden ist. Sprich der
Content an Heros und Instanzen ist für viele massiv geschrumpft.
BC konnte man mit T4 und teilweise noch T5 in Heros sich schön beschäftigen, weil
es eben nicht ganz so trivial ist wie heute.

für die sähe es ungefähr so aus:

-------Instanzen---Heroische---T X-------T X + 1------T X + 2
BC:-------------++++++++++++++++++++--------------------
WotlK:------------------------+++++++++++++++---------------

Also ein klein wenig mehr Endcontent und dafür weniger am Anfang. Und da viele Casuals 
eher Instanzen als Raids gehen fehlt da doch einiges.


----------



## Detorius (1. Juli 2009)

Deathcrusher schrieb:


> ich bin echt glücklich über die patch politik von blizzard seit wrath.
> 
> Würden immer noch so wenig "Casual Inhalte" wie zu BC Zeiten kommen würd ich dieses Spiel nicht mehr spielen.
> 
> ...




noob oder nicht....das sei jetzt mal egal. ich denke nicht, dass t8/t9 euer vorankommen beschleunigen wird. am equip sollte es nicht unbedingt liegen wenn ihr naxx jetzt schon seit einem halben jahr besucht. klar seid ihr wahrschneinlich nicht full t7 equipped, aber gute blaue items und ein geringer mix an epics reicht alle mal um naxx10 zu clearen. dann solltet ihr mal lieber eure taktiken und movement (wenns das in naxx gibt) überdenken.


----------



## Sibanti (1. Juli 2009)

Alandius schrieb:


> Lol Heros sind ja auch soooooooooooooooooooooo schwer und Raid inis schafft man locker in 10 min clear weil die sooooooooooo einfach sind ;D



Dafür hast du dann ja auch mehr spass, während die Heros eher öde sind.


----------



## Kovacs (1. Juli 2009)

@detorius
gräm dich nicht deswegen, wir können auch nicht glauben, bzw. verstehen, dass es menschen gibt, die ihre persönliche motivation daraus ziehen, dass sie etwas haben, was anderen aus welchen gründen auch immer verwehrt ist.

aber intrinsische und extrinsische Motivation gibt es eben auch im rl und daher müssen wohl beide seiten mit der anderen leben müssen.


----------



## Detorius (1. Juli 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> @detorius
> gräm dich nicht deswegen, wir können auch nicht glauben, bzw. verstehen, dass es menschen gibt, die ihre persönliche motivation daraus ziehen, dass sie etwas haben, was anderen aus welchen gründen auch immer verwehrt ist.
> 
> aber intrinsische und extrinsische Motivation gibt es eben auch im rl und daher müssen wohl beide seiten mit der anderen leben müssen.



hach schwarz oder weiss.. die welt ist ja so einfach zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WotanGOP (1. Juli 2009)

Also mein persönlicher Spielspaß skaliert überhaupt nicht mit meinem Equip und erst recht nicht mit den Items, die andere Leute tragen. Mein Spielspaß basiert einzig und allein auf meinen Erlebnissen, vor allem mit meinen Stammgruppen.
Wie wenig Selbstvertrauen kann man den haben, daß man die Lust an einem Spiel verliert, nur weil andere es bald leichter haben werden, an gute Ausrüstung zu kommen, als man selbst es aktuell hat, wo man sich noch anstrengen muß? In meinen Augen ist das alles Resultat des Kapitalismus. Wenn ihr ins Kino geht, gefällt euch dann der Film dort auch weniger, nur weil der reiche Nachbar sich den ganzen Abend vom Taschengeld leisten kann, während ihr selbst dafür arbeiten gehen müßt? Das wäre doch Schwachsinn, der Film ist doch der gleiche...
Versucht doch mal ein wenig Selbstbewußtsein und -vertrauen zu entwickeln. Denn meiner Meinung nach haben alle, die stets in dieses gleiche Horn blasen, was immer wieder getan wird, genau das nicht. Denn wer soetwas hat, dem ist es egal, ob man das Zeug, was man sich heute verdienen muß, morgen einfach kaufen kann.
Also ich weiß, was ich für mein Equip alles geleistet habe. Ich weiß, wie sehr wir über einige Bosse geflucht haben. Ich weiß, wie geil es ist, wenn diese dann endlich im Dreck liegen. Und ich weiß, wie wahnsinnig es sich anfühlt, wenn ein langersehntes Item endlich droppt und man es dann auch noch bekommt. Aber vor allem weiß ich, worauf es wirklich ankommt, nämlich wieviel Spaß das alles macht, zusammen mit 9 oder 24 Leuten loszuziehen und sich Erfolge zu verdienen.
Diese Erfahrungen und dieses Wissen kann mir keiner kaputtmachen, der sich volles T9 kaufen wird, ohne jemals auch nur in die Nähe der wirklich schweren Bosse gekommen zu sein. Wieso auch? Schließlich habe ich genug Selbstvertrauen, um zu wissen, daß WoW nur ein Spiel ist, ein verdammt gutes, und daß ich mir eben meine Sachen verdient habe, auch weil ich meinen Char sehr gut beherrsche.
Und spätestens wenn man dann Arthas gegenüber tritt, trennt sich doch sowieso die Spreu vom Weizen. Man mag zwar Equip kaufen können, aber keine spielerischen Fähigkeiten und Qualitäten. Und während die Käufer auf Nerfs und weitere, bessere Items, die es zu kaufen gibt, angewiesen sein werden, um ihn zu legen, werden die Vollblutraider ihn einfach solange zergen, bis er umfällt und dann einmal mehr das unbeschreibliche Glücksgefühl erleben, was man ebenfalls nicht kaufen kann.
Und wenige Monate später wird wieder alles von vorn beginnen. Ein neues Addon, neue Gebiete, neue Quests, 10 neue Level, neue Instanzen und neues Equip...in wunderschönem grün...


----------



## Edendora (1. Juli 2009)

sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> @detorius
> gräm dich nicht deswegen, wir können auch nicht glauben, bzw. verstehen, dass es menschen gibt, die ihre persönliche motivation daraus ziehen, dass sie etwas haben, was anderen aus welchen gründen auch immer verwehrt ist.
> 
> aber intrinsische und extrinsische Motivation gibt es eben auch im rl und daher müssen wohl beide seiten mit der anderen leben müssen.



Ich denke aber mal die extrinsische ist die, die durch das Spiel besonders gefördert wird.
Insofern herrscht sie bedauerlicherweise auch vor.
Das ist sozusagen systemimmanent.


----------



## snif07 (1. Juli 2009)

Ein großer Patch steht vor der Tür

Die Ratten kommen aus dem Loch und beschweren sich

Sobald der Patch da ist werden sich diese Ratten wieder in die "World of Warcraft" verziehen und es kehrt ruhe ein

bzw.

Ein paar Ratten werden den weg nicht so schnell finden und deswegen noch ein paar "mecker Threads aufmachen"


Also: Ganz ruhig bleiben - alles wird gut!


have a nice day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok bisher war 3.2 echt nice aber t9 für die MARKEN SAGT MAL HACKTS EIGENDLICH OO
> DAS IST SCHEIßE!!!!!!




Da geb ich dir recht.

Sagt mal kommt nur mir dass so vor oder mekrt ihr auch dass Kaplan fehlt?

seid er kein Lead Disinger mehr ist dreht der Rest vom Team anscheinend am Sender und schägt diesen Kurs ein.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Juli 2009)

causal 105 tage ohne pause beide ini dailies machn für t9 ich finds okay, warum solln die sich nich auch was schickes hart erarbeiten können, wirklich anfagnen kann der causal damit eh nichts. heros sind auch in 200er gear schon zu einfach

bis der durchschnitscausal das anch 3-6 monaten voll hat, trage ich schon t10. ich seh immernoch nich, warum ihr damit probleme habt


----------



## Apfelbrot (1. Juli 2009)

"LOL"


----------



## Anglus (1. Juli 2009)

Zu den ganzen Emblemen,Blizz hat doch gesagt das mit 3.2 in der neuen ini Embleme des Triumpfs fallen und in "allen" anderen raids,heros und über die hero dailys gibt es nur noch Embleme der Eroberung,die anderen wird es dann nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Eklan (1. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht. Wenn ihr mal versucht einen Twink hoch zu leveln merkt ihr vielleicht wie lange das dauern kann. Um auch Neulingen die Möglichkeit zu bieten an den neuesten Contents mitzuspielen wird das lvln ganz einfach leichter gemacht. Das mit den Emblem ist da so ne Sache. Zum einem kommt nun wirklich jeder an gutes Equip ohne sich groß anstrengen zu müssen, aber oft kommt man ja nicht an gutes Equip in Instanzen, weil jeder darauf würfeln muss oder man 50zig mal mitgehen muss bis man Lootrechte hat. Außerdem hat alles mal seine Höhen und Tiefen. Vielleicht wendet sich irgendwann mal das Blatt und es gefällt jenen denen das hier nicht gefallen hat und umgekehrt.


----------



## Kovacs (1. Juli 2009)

ja @ohrensammler, das denke ich auch. ich gehe sogar so weit, dass diese art der motivation im rl weitaus mehr verbreitet ist. 

@detorius, ja es ist auch häufig eine mischung aus beiden. und niemand wird in allen lebensbereichen nur die eine oder die eine art der selbstmotivation innehaben. nur ist es leider in einem foren, wo die diskussion regelmäßig nach einer handvoll  posts entgleitet schwierig einen standpunkt klarzumachen. vor allem wenn bestritten wird, dass es solche standpunkte überhaupt gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bedaure zutiefst, dass man hier nicht "diskutieren" kann. natürlich gibt es unterschiedliche meinungen und auch nicht jede veränderung ist zu begrüßen. nur scheinbar ist es nicht möglich, sich darüber auszutauschen. jedenfalls nicht, wenn das heißt, den gegenüber und seine standpunkte zu respektieren.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (1. Juli 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Also mein persönlicher Spielspaß skaliert überhaupt nicht mit meinem Equip und erst recht nicht mit den Items, die andere Leute tragen. Mein Spielspaß basiert einzig und allein auf meinen Erlebnissen, vor allem mit meinen Stammgruppen.
> Wie wenig Selbstvertrauen kann man den haben, daß man die Lust an einem Spiel verliert, nur weil andere es bald leichter haben werden, an gute Ausrüstung zu kommen, als man selbst es aktuell hat, wo man sich noch anstrengen muß?  _In meinen Augen ist das alles Resultat des Kapitalismus. _



ich habe DAS alles aussagende Sätzchen mal kursiv markiert. 100 % Agree.


----------



## Omidas (1. Juli 2009)

Und das jetztige ist alles des Resultats des Kommunismus und der Hartz4 Gesellschaft.

Warum soll ich mir eine Arbeit suchen, wo ich nur 50€ mehr verdiene als jetzt?
Soviel bringt mir das nicht. Da sitze ich lieber faul vor dem Fehrnseher/PC und
lass andere arbeiten.
Nur das komische ist jetzt, wenn man das von WoW weiter rüber nimmt:
Jetzt verabschiedet die Bundesregierung ein Gesetzt, das allen Leuten das
arbeiten verbietet, damit sich die Arbeitslosen nicht minderwertig fühlen.

Dann doch lieber Kapitalismus und etwas ehrgeiz. Auch wenns nur ein Spiel ist.


----------



## Thí (1. Juli 2009)

Schon irgendwie erbärmlich wenn man seinen Spielspaß von seinem Eqip und dem Eqip anderer Abhängig macht. Denn genau das tut ihr, zumindest kristallisiert sich das aus 90% der Kommentare in diesem Heulsusen-Thread herraus.
Tut euch selbst, der Community und mir den gefallen und kündigt einfach euren Account wenn WoW doch nicht eurer Zufriedenheit entspricht, damit wir endlich wieder Threads lesen dürfen, in denen es mal um etwas anderes geht als immer das selbe Thema!
Zur erleichterung, hier schonmal der Link (einloggen und dann auf Abonement kündigen - klicken, danke!)
https://eu.battle.net/login/login.xml?ref=h...&rhtml=true


----------



## Omidas (1. Juli 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie erbärmlich wenn man seinen Spielspaß von seinem Eqip und dem Eqip anderer Abhängig macht. Denn genau das tut ihr, zumindest kristallisiert sich das aus 90% der Kommentare in diesem Heulsusen-Thread herraus.
> Tut euch selbst, der Community und mir den gefallen und kündigt einfach euren Account wenn WoW doch nicht eurer Zufriedenheit entspricht, damit wir endlich wieder Threads lesen dürfen, in denen es mal um etwas anderes geht als immer das selbe Thema!
> Zur erleichterung, hier schonmal der Link (einloggen und dann auf Abonement kündigen - klicken, danke!)
> https://eu.battle.net/login/login.xml?ref=h...&rhtml=true



Super Post /sign 100%.

Nur Schade das so viele Casuals diesen Aufruf von dir nicht folgen wollen,
sondern lieber weiter den Spielern das Spiel vermasseln wollen, weil sie ja
unbedingt überall für lau rein kommen wollen und deswegen die Schwierigkeit 
so runter gemacht werden muss, das es einer Gruppe den Spaß verdirbt.


----------



## AGrand (1. Juli 2009)

Blizz will es leichter machen um ne größerere Masse an zu sprechen


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber Kapitalismus und etwas ehrgeiz. Auch wenns nur ein Spiel ist.



Zum Thema Ehrgeiz verweise ich mal wieder auf den guten Oscar Wilde (nicht verwandt oder verschwägert mit Gina Wilde, die ganz andere Qualitäten hat)


                                                                                            l
                                                                                            l
                                                                                            l
                                                                                            l
                                                                                           \/


----------



## Sapphiron22 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich finde die Änderungen okay da man zu Classic und Bc zeiten als Casual ja kaum chance hatte an gutes equipment zu kommen.

-->PvP? = Kaum Ehrenpunkte wegen Perfekt equipten Hardcore-PvP Bestien

-->Raids? = Oo als casual schon mal garnicht und ohne gutes Equipment=Fehlanzeige

-->Hero Instanzen? die einzige ordendliche Möglichkeit für casuals an halbwegs gutes Eq zu kommen

          ^
/Edit    |   Hero Insatanzen gab es ja zu Classic Zeiten nicht       

Also /Flame on


----------



## Naho (1. Juli 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Super Post /sign 100%.
> 
> Nur Schade das so viele Casuals diesen Aufruf von dir nicht folgen wollen,
> sondern lieber weiter den Spielern das Spiel vermasseln wollen, weil sie ja
> ...



Es geht hier nicht um die Casuals, sonder um die die ihren Spielspaß davon abhängig machen, dass sie besseres eq qie andere haben um damit rumposen zu können.
Warum sollten man die Casuals nciht unterstützen , ich meine es ist schon hart genug um 8 Uhr in die Arbeit zu gehen und dann um 16 Uhr heimzukommen. Und dann will man einfach ein Spiel (ja SPIEL) spielen was einem Spaß macht.


----------



## ReWahn (1. Juli 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um die Casuals, sonder um die die ihren Spielspaß davon abhängig machen, dass sie besseres eq qie andere haben um damit rumposen zu können.
> Warum sollten man die Casuals nciht unterstützen , ich meine es ist schon hart genug um 8 Uhr in die Arbeit zu gehen und dann um 16 Uhr heimzukommen. Und dann will man einfach ein Spiel (ja SPIEL) spielen was einem Spaß macht.


geht einem als schüler net grossartig anders...
8 uhr schule, bis 15 uhr. riesenunterschied, doch...
und auch mit deinen beschriebenen zeiten... erzähl mir net dass raidgilden um 12 uhr raiden...
7-11 oder 8-11 sind die gängigsten zeiten und für die meissten berufstätigen eben die besten.
also wo ist das problem?
2mal die woche nen abend zeit nehmen und gut ist. so schnell wirst du zum raider - dann musst du nicht mehr um contentnerfs und markenänderungen betteln um besseres equip zu bekommen...

und hey, wozu casuals, die nicht raiden, t8+ equip brauchen, ist immer noch unbeantwortet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (1. Juli 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Warum sollten man die Casuals nciht unterstützen , ich meine es ist schon hart genug um 8 Uhr in die Arbeit zu gehen und dann um 16 Uhr heimzukommen. Und dann will man einfach ein Spiel (ja SPIEL) spielen was einem Spaß macht.



1. Es ist keine Leistung um 8 Uhr in die Arbeit zu gehn und da seine 8 Stunden abzusitzen. Eine Leistung wäre es wenn du 10-12 Stunden Arbeitstage und das 6 Tage die Woche hast.
2. Mann kann im Leben nicht alles haben. Damit müssen sich eig. die Leute abfinden. Ist im RL genauso - gehst nix arbeiten kannst nicht jeden Tag zum Italiener/Griechen,... essen gehn. Ganz simpel


----------



## Sapphiron22 (1. Juli 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> und hey, wozu casuals, die nicht raiden, t8+ equip brauchen, ist immer noch unbeantwortet...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die meisten brauchen es um den aktuellem standart für PvP zu erfüllen  und andere wiederum um nicht , wenn sie doch mal irgendwo in ´ner Randomgroup mitgehen wollen , nicht immer gesagt bekommen "mit dem Equipment nehm ich dich aber nicht mit" , da alle im moment nur auf Speed und Clearruns aus sind.


----------



## Maximolider (1. Juli 2009)

naja,geht ja nicht um 8-16 uhr....
habe es schonmal geschrieben,ich arbeite im unregelmäßigem schichtdienst,frau übrigens auch....
es reicht also alleine vor diesem hintergrund meist nur zu einem raid die woche,ein bisschen knapp,um den anschluss zu halten,auch wenn wir eine funraid-gilde sind.
mit den marken kann ich schlichtweg mein equip pimpen damit ich im raid nicht hinterher hänge,was meine gildies gott sei dank nicht stört,aber für mich ganz persöhnlich doof ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ausserdem sorgt es mittelfristig dafür,das wir in ulduar weiter kommen,nicht 4-5 bosse wie im mom,sondern dann vieleicht 8-9.....uiuiuiui..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und jetzt erklärt mir,warum das euren spaß zerstört,ich spiele ja genug,nur oft zu unmöglichen zeiten....
ihr raidet den t9 content und wir kommen im t8,5 etwas weiter,wo ist das problem?die erfolge verbuche ich ja nicht,habe nur den spaß,mit meiner gilde etwas mehr vom content zu sehen,immer nur naxx kann ja doch irgendwann langweilig werden,auch wenn es mir persöhnlich noch großen spaß macht,
mehr als einmal die woche schaffe ich es ja nicht,ab und zu dazu noch kammer,etc.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## FallenAngel88 (1. Juli 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> [UPDATE]
> *Dank Blizzards neuen Einfalls kann nun jeder 3 Embleme des Triumphs durch die daily heroics einsammeln. Zu erwarten war, dass man davon die brustruestung und die Hosen des neuen T9 Sets kaufen kann. Leider ist zu meinem entgueltigen entsetzen nun festzustellen, das Blizzard das GESAMMTE T9 Set fuer embleme zum kauf freigibt. Gibt es jemanden, der dazu nicht nurnoch "LOL" sagen kann?
> Hier kommt ihr zu den aktuellen posts:
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1849070
> *



schonmal überlegt, dass blizzard sich dabei was gedacht hat? zum beispiel dass die Heros auf diese weise nicht aussterben? bei uns auf dem server ist es zumindest so.
und im übrigen gibt es 1. oft bessere nicht-setteile und 2. die ganzen trinkets etc immer noch nur in den raids. du solltest die sache immer von zwei seiten betrachten. oft kommt man dabei zu  erstaunlichen ergebnissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (1. Juli 2009)

Sapphiron22 schrieb:


> Die meisten brauchen es um den aktuellem standart für PvP zu erfüllen  und andere wiederum um nicht , wenn sie doch mal irgendwo in ´ner Randomgroup mitgehen wollen , nicht immer gesagt bekommen "mit dem Equipment nehm ich dich aber nicht mit" , da alle im moment nur auf Speed und Clearruns aus sind.


pvp? wtf? mal abgesehen von plattenträgern und rogues ist man im pvp mit pve-equip ein 2-hit-opfer. für arena brauchen alle klassen pvp-gear.
randomgruppen? erzähl mir doch nix von randomgruppen... keiner, der noch alle tassen im schrank hat, geht mit ner randomgruppe nach ulduar, und für naxx setzt garantiert keiner was höheres als t7 vorraus...


----------



## Adnuf (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich finds nicht ok das man komplett t9 dan kaufen kann. Ich hab alles was ich brauch für marken. Main braucht es lang nimmer. Alle anderen Twinks sind mit dem nötigen ausgestatten. An Heros hab i die lust verloren..... wozu soltl i da auch noch rein? ich brauch da ja nix mehr.

Und selbst wen man t9 dan damit kaufen kann, ich werd es nicht tuhn den DAS ist mir zu leicht bin zwar "nur" ein Casual aber DAS ist wirklich zu leicht lieber raude ich mit evtl 150g rep kosten gesammt oder mehr als mir so alles in den arsch schieben zu lassn


----------



## mysticman (1. Juli 2009)

normalerweise würd ich ja dem te zustimmen, aber ingame ist es nicht wie im leben... es ist ein spiel, was allen ermöglichen soll, den content zu sehen.
zumdem was bringt einer firma investitionen, die eh nicht alle sehen/ zugreifen können? nix. diese hätten sie auch sich sparen können!


im rl: --> ich investiere zeit , " bilde mich weiter", , habe iwann mehr oder weniger erfolg. ( die einen mehr, die andern halt weniger)
bzw. ich arbeite viel, bekommen mehr geld unter gleichen bedingungen, als jmd, der weniger arbeitet.

im spiel wird es anders gehandhabt... wenig aufwand, möglichst viel erfolg, um die leute bei der stange zu halten.

nur was blizz vergisst, menschen wissen sachen erst zu schätzen, wenn sie mühselig darauf hinwerkelt...emotionen, sie investiert werden...

genau das fehlt bei der neuen regelung. und irgendwann wird das game uninteressant.
siehe z.b. klassenanpassung... wenn ich jetzt kein trottel bin, der z.b. nur autoshot macht oder was weiß ich, dann hat nen dd, der das spiel besser beherrscht, als ein anderer nicht wesentlich weniger dps unter gleich bedingungen. also wie soll man sich nur aus der breiten masse abheben? geht gar nicht mehr...

und die leute, die hier rumschreien, ahhh juhu endlich kriegen wir wenig spieler genauso gute sachen --> und? was wollt ihr damit machen?sollen sie halt heroics gehen und sich die t8 etc sachen kaufen, wenn ihnen dabei einer abgeht, nunja...
aber schlechte spieler werde3n sich so oder so herauskristalisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spätestens in ulduar, wo es auf bewegung aufkommt...ausgenommen, sie nerven es so zutode, dass es jeder depp schafft...ODER sie baun die neue ini so einfach, dass es so wie in naxx ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist dann jeder wieder nen gefühlter pro, weil er nicht verreckt!


achso: wow und rl, ja man arbeitet in beiden sachen auf den erfolg hin... arbeit: zeit investieren, menschliche kraft und konzentration investieren. leider tun das hier alle, sobald sie wow starten und ein daily machen. sie investieren zeit in dieses spiel. die einen mehr, die andern weniger.
lg


----------



## Maximolider (1. Juli 2009)

na,dann kauf es halt nicht,es scheint ja deinen spielspaß nicht ein zu schränken,ist doch prima.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann sollten ja die meisten einer meinung sein....weiter geht es nach dem patch..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigbear9871 (1. Juli 2009)

puhh wenn ich das alles hier so durchlese bin ich froh das ich nach 4 Jahren monatlichem überweisen an blizzard vor 2 Monaten den Absprung geschafft habe und dank andere kostenloser rollenspiele mit teilweise besseren Gamplay und Inhalten und auf jeden fall einer erwachseneren Community als bei WoW auf das Feuerball werfen nicht verzichten muss


----------



## moorhuhnxx (1. Juli 2009)

Der/die springende/n Punkt/e ist/sind:
a) ES IST NICHT SCHWIERIG AN DIE T-SETS ZU KOMMEN; SELBST FÜR CAUSALS DIE NUR WENIG RAIDEN
b) FÜR DIE VIEL-RAIDER IST ES FRUSTIEREND DAS SIE IHRE AUSRÜsTUNG SO "LEICHT"" BEKOMMEN
->b)JA ES GIBT HARDMODES, ABER MAL EHRLICH DIE SIND MEISTENS NUR WAS FÜR HARDCORERAIDER
c) OK FAIRNESSHALBER MUSS MAN SAGEN : JEMAND DER NICHT RAIDET, HAT KEINE CHANCE AUF AKTUELLE T-SETS
->c) NUR WOZU BRAUCH DER DIE??? WENN MAN SAGT: WOW MACHT MIR SPASS, AUCH OHNE RAIDEN! MUSS MAN AUCH SAGEN: WOW MACHT MIR      SPASS, AUCH WENN ICH NICHT IMMER DIE AKTUELLSTEN ITEMS HAB


----------



## Maximolider (1. Juli 2009)

und das forum macht nochmehr spaß,wenn captain capslock vieleicht mal mit sowas aufhören würde,netiquette sieht anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronn (1. Juli 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um die Casuals, sonder um die die ihren Spielspaß davon abhängig machen, dass sie besseres eq qie andere haben um damit rumposen zu können.
> Warum sollten man die Casuals nciht unterstützen , ich meine es ist schon hart genug um 8 Uhr in die Arbeit zu gehen und dann um 16 Uhr heimzukommen. Und dann will man einfach ein Spiel (ja SPIEL) spielen was einem Spaß macht.


Du hasts ja schön Ich muss von 7Uhr-17Uhr Arbeiten


----------



## Naho (1. Juli 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Du hasts ja schön Ich muss von 7Uhr-17Uhr Arbeiten


Das war nur ein Beispiel, ich bezieh mich nicht auf irgendwelche Speziellen zeiten. Ich selbst geh noch zur schule ( habe aber sicherlich mehr wochenstunden wie viele die Arbeiten)


----------



## Cruzes (1. Juli 2009)

Wie in den anderen 1,234mio Threads kann ich nur sageb das ich mit den neuerungen einverstanden bin und mich viele sogar richtig ansprechen.
Klar ist WoW ein jammer-game geworden aber nur weil jetzt net mehr die casuals jammern sondern die nicht-casuals. Woher wollt ihr wissen ob das spiel in den Wahnsinn verfällt ? Ist net mit jedem/r Patch/Erweiterung grundlegend was verändert worden? In der nä. Erweiterung kann es doch wieder ganz anders aussehen, sie sind nunmal den weg gegangen und beenden den jetzt auch.
Schön und gut, klar ist es ärgerlich wenn jmd der viel leistet genauso viel bekomtm wie der der nichts leistet aber nix anderes zu tun hat außer wow zu zocken und über patches/hotfixes/erweiterungen zu jammern/meckern/lästern der tut mir echt leid.

Erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken, es kann sich ja noch einiges ändern und das war wohl auch net der letzte Patch, oder?


----------



## Sapphiron22 (9. Juli 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> pvp? wtf? mal abgesehen von plattenträgern und rogues ist man im pvp mit pve-equip ein 2-hit-opfer. für arena brauchen alle klassen pvp-gear.
> randomgruppen? erzähl mir doch nix von randomgruppen... keiner, der noch alle tassen im schrank hat, geht mit ner randomgruppe nach ulduar, und für naxx setzt garantiert keiner was höheres als t7 vorraus...




1: war nie von Arena die Rede

2:mein ich nicht nur ulduar und naxx sondern auch Archa und Obsi...
es Heulen doch immer gleich viele los wenn die Gruppe da mal Wiped


----------



## Sapphiron22 (9. Juli 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> pvp? wtf? mal abgesehen von plattenträgern und rogues ist man im pvp mit pve-equip ein 2-hit-opfer. für arena brauchen alle klassen pvp-gear.
> randomgruppen? erzähl mir doch nix von randomgruppen... keiner, der noch alle tassen im schrank hat, geht mit ner randomgruppe nach ulduar, und für naxx setzt garantiert keiner was höheres als t7 vorraus...




1: war nie von Arena die Rede

2:mein ich nicht nur ulduar und naxx sondern auch Archa und Obsi...
es Heulen doch immer gleich viele los wenn die Gruppe da mal Wiped


----------



## Liquidlake (9. Juli 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> und hey, wozu casuals, die nicht raiden, t8+ equip brauchen, ist immer noch unbeantwortet...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das hab ich mich auch schon immer gefragt... wenn die sowieso keine richtigen "raider" sind wozu brauchen sies dann bitte..
und trotz equipt in popo + instanzen nerf nerf sehen die meisten dieser sogenannten "casuals" ja trotzdem kein licht in höheren instanzen..


----------



## Jeedai (9. Juli 2009)

Hm,

irgnedwie wollen mir die Argumente der ( ich nenn es mal "pro-Casual", auch sie sollen ihre Items bekommen) einen Seite ich nciht nachvollziehen kann. Ihr habt irgnedwie da wiedersprüche drin, die meines Erachtens einfach Sinnfrei sind. Ihr kritisiert teilweise ohne Fakten und dreht es euch so wie ihr es haben wollt. Zum Beispiel dieses Posen der pösen Raider mit ihren tollen T-Teilen. Ganz ehrlich, das ist das dümmste was ich je gehört habe... Ich hab noch keinen einzigsten gesehen, der da ankommt und gesagt hat: BOAH GUCKT MAL MEINE IMBA RÜSSI DU NOOB. das zum ersten. Zum zweiten, wie teilweise angeführt wird, jeder sollte das gleiche anrecht haben wie andere auch, sage ich nur soviel, was haben Casuals davon, wenn sie alle in T9 rumrennen?! Oh ja jetzt könnten sie selber pösen... (Vorsicht Sarkasmus). Okay angenommen sie bekommen T9 für lau, ich wette 90 % aller "Nicht-Raider" die dann ihre tollen Items haben, wollen auf einmal raiden, weil sie sich imba fühlen und sofort ne Grp suchen. Genau nach 30 min werden sie gekickt, weil sie trotz Equip keine Leistung bringen Taktiken nicht kennen oder einfach Movmentkrüppel sind und dann geht wieder das geflame los, bzgl. der scheiß "Assi-möchtegern-pro-raider" die sich für was besseres halten. 

Es wird angeführt, das es Spieler gibt, den reicht es Heros zu gehen. Die schafft man so locker mit grün-blauen Equip ohne ins schwitzen zu kommen. 

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe echt nichts gegen Leute die ihr Equip verbessern wollen etc., aber bitte sollen sie doch wenigsten etwas dafür tun. Das ist halt das Problem, nicht nur in dem Game sondern auch im RL, weil diese Einstellung zum Teil (ich betone deutlichst nicht jeder !!!!) auch da besteht, alles zu bekommen und nichts dafür zu tun. Neid ist halt ein überaus ausgeprägter Bestandteil unserer Gesellschaft. Beispiel: Du willst auch nen tolles Auto haben, geh arbeiten such dir nen besseren Job und wenn das net klappt hast es dir selbst vermasselt, weil du dich in der Vergangenheit nicht genug in der Schule angestrengt hast. Im Endeffekt ist es das selbe Prinzip, wer mehr leistet, wird besser belohnt. Das ist halt der Preis, den man zahlen muss. 

Denke jeder der sich irgendwie mit gewissen Sachen auseinander setzt, erkennt, dass er sicherlich mehr machen kann, als er im Moment bereit ist zu leisten. Es ist ja nichtmal viel, fang doch erstmal klein an. Wenn ich sehe, das Leute nicht mal Kammer oder Obsi waren und dann rummeckern, das sie nicht aufn Ulduar 25er Raid mitkönnen, wird bei mir der Eindruck von überdimensionalen Realitätsverlust erweckt. Ich hätte mich das damals nicht getraut. Ich hab mir mein bestmöglichstest EQ aus normalen Inis, dann Heros dann die kleinen Raidinis, Kammer obsi und dann erst Naxx 10er besorgt. Eventuell hat es länger gedauert, aber ich hab mich nirgendswo blamiert oder hab nciht meine Leistung gebracht. Keiner hat was gegen Anfänger, oder Leute die noch net soviel Erfahrung haben, aber mit der Einstellung: Ich will alles haben für nichts, finde ich ist das unterstes Niveau.

So kack die Wand an -.- Hab schon wieder viel zu viel geschrieben. 

Hoffe meine Worte, nimmt sich der eine oder andere mal zu Herzen und geht in sich und überdenkt seine Einstellung.

Greetz
Jeedai

P.S. Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler dienen der Belustigung und Individualität des Textes.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2009)

Hmm mal zusammenfassen ab patch 3.2

man kann wenn man Wahnsinnig ist sich in einer Woche 2 T8,5 teile holen die woche drauf füllt man mit 2 T 7,5 auf was nicht geht da brust u schulter jeweils von den sets da sind für Marken 

so T 9 teile die man für Marken bekommt sind von den Stats die schlechtesten in den 4 Mods in der Instanz werden die T 9 teile je nach mode besser

um alle 4 Setteile zubekommen benötigt man 176 Marken durch Daily hero bekommt man 2 Marken (Triumph) bedeutet es dauert 88 Tage eh man das Set hat, in der Zeit haben die progamer ihr Set unter Garantie voll.

Ja klar fände ich es besser das die T 9 teile in den Raids bleiben, aber ich erinner mich nur gut an die Karamarkenfarmruns wo es hieß min xxxx dps 

ich hab jetzt schon Probleme für meinen Tank nach NAx zukommen weil er nur 27k unbuffed hp hat von Ulduar red ich gar nicht


----------



## Hellfire1337 (9. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Hmm mal zusammenfassen ab patch 3.2
> 
> man kann wenn man Wahnsinnig ist sich in einer Woche 2 T8,5 teile holen die woche drauf füllt man mit 2 T 7,5 auf was nicht geht da brust u schulter jeweils von den sets da sind für Marken
> 
> ...



man bekommt 3 marken d. triumphs


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2009)

Sinds halt 55 tage


----------



## Senyi (9. Juli 2009)

naja ich finde eig garnich schlecht! Versteh nur nich wieso sich jeder so aufregt das jezz eben auch nich so gute Spieler gute Items bekommen können... Nur weil man dann eben nichmehr mit dem Gear auf der OG Bank posen kann??


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2009)

Der 3.2er Patch ist eh nur ein Lückenfüller interessanter wird 3.3 weil die T 10 MArken werden unter Garantie nicht beim Händler zufinden sein


----------



## T0b1b! (9. Juli 2009)

Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen...

Obwohl du dir in einer Sache selbst wiedersprichst.
Du findest es unsinnig das es verscheidene Marken gibt , aber gleichzeitig auch schlecht das man bald überall die gleichen Marken bekommt.

Ich finds aber ehrlichgesagt auch ne sauerei das man bald in Heros, man bedenke , dass jeder neue 80er mit grün/blauem equip Heros schafft,
die besten Marken im Spiel bekommt.
Dann laufen Spieler die gerade mal eine Woche 80 sind schon mit einem T9-Teil rum...

Zu BC war das eindeutig besser, da haben die Casuals zwar auch ihre High-End Content Items bekommen (auf BT Niveau) , brauchten aber dafür eine Zeit.
Aber da gab es wenigstens noch kein T-Set für Embleme.

Mit 3.2 wird Ulduar ja eigentlich sinnlos, man muss nurnoch Heros farmen und bekommt besseres Equip...

Ich frag mich warum Blizzard dann nicht die Arena-Casuals bufft, denn die bekommen bald im 2on2-Team nichtmehr alle Items.


----------



## Jeedai (9. Juli 2009)

Senyi schrieb:


> naja ich finde eig garnich schlecht! Versteh nur nich wieso sich jeder so aufregt das jezz eben auch nich so gute Spieler gute Items bekommen können... Nur weil man dann eben nichmehr mit dem Gear auf der OG Bank posen kann??



Ich frage mich echt, was ihr mit eurem posen habt... Oo

Postet mal bitte echt einer nen Screenshot, wo jemand *expliziet* sich hinstellt und seine tollen Items zu Schau stellt.


----------



## xx-elf (9. Juli 2009)

Noch ein Grund mehr sich nach nehm andren Hobby umzusehen wow wird langsam einfach zu: Schrei laut nach Epics und du bekommst sie.

Inzwischen komme ich fast nurnoch Mittwochs on grase meine raidinis ab und geh off, das wars.

Mfg
XX-Elf

Ps: Wer was haben will, soll auch was dafür tun


----------



## Technocrat (9. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ps: Wer was haben will, soll auch was dafür tun



Tut er ja: er drückt an Blizzard Geld ab.


----------



## Ql1m@X (9. Juli 2009)

RoA schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> krank einfach und zwar der Threadersteller und alle die dies auch noch unterschreiben...
> Wie kommt man auf die Idee ein Spiel, also Freizeit, mit Vergleichen ala Bürojob und nur 5% mehr Gehalt anzustellen?
> ...



ich bin auch total deiner meinung . WOW ist nur ein spiel und manche übertreiben es echt . das mit dem gearcheck ist auch der hammer , für manche ist das kein spiel sondern ihr LEBEN .


----------



## Murinus (9. Juli 2009)

Ich seh es so endlich mal wieder naxx ^^
Mal errlich ich brauch da raus nichts aber gar nichts mehr nicht mal die marken.
Ab patch brauch ich wieder marken und was kommt da gelegentlicher als nen naxx raid schnel mal 2 stunden durch ruchen und 22 marken abstauben dann noch 25er und nen teil ist mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0b1b! (9. Juli 2009)

Ql1m@X schrieb:


> ich bin auch total deiner meinung . WOW ist nur ein spiel und manche übertreiben es echt . das mit dem gearcheck ist auch der hammer , für manche ist das kein spiel sondern ihr LEBEN .



Ich weiß nicht ob ihr euch die Leute garnicht anguckt mit denen ihr spielt...
Aber ich möchte nicht gerne xy mal wipen nur weil einer dabei ist der scheiß gear und no Skill hat.
In BC war Gearcheck standart.


----------



## xx-elf (9. Juli 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Tut er ja: er drückt an Blizzard Geld ab.



Klingt nach Itemshop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (9. Juli 2009)

Sry Leute aber wie kann man ernsthaft agumentieren das es schlecht ist wenn jeder die Möglichkeit bekommt an höherwertiges equip zu kommen^^
Ganz egal, ob nun jemand Blut und Wasser geschwitzt hat um sein equip auf den heutigen Stand zu bringen oder nicht.

Ich habe fast den Eindruck das hier auch nur die jenigen meckern, die anschenend selbst im aktuellen kontent nicht so richtig vorwärts kommen und einfach viel zu viel tun müssen um ihr equip zu verbessern.
Für meinen Teil kann ich nur sagen das es mir nur darum geht, mit der Stammgruppe Spaß zu haben und immer mehr Erfolge zu verbuchen, eben einfach nur Spaß haben! Was gehen mich da andere Spieler nur weil sie es leichter hatten an gleiches equip kommen, sry aber das geht mir A vorbei.
Ich hab auf den ca. 80 Seiten auch keine plausible Beründung gefunden die erklärt was denn so schlimm an den vereinfachungen ist. Oder fragen wir mal anders, was habt ihr mit den Leuten zu tun, (/ironie) die ihr T9 angeblich im Briefkasten finden (/ironie off)? Aus welchem Grund stören solche Leute? Höchstens im raid aber dann würd ich mal sagen hat der RL einfach nicht richtig aufgepasst beim einladen. 
Aus welchem Grund muss es ein Nachzügler genau so schwer haben wie jemand der schon seit anbeginn dabei ist? Auf diese fragen hab ich nur die spießiegen standart Antworten gelesen, die irgenwie neid und eben trauer um die "vergeudete" Zeit implizieren oder den gepimten neuen einfach nur unvermögen unterstellen.

Schade das es immer jemanden geben muss der etwas zum meckern findet wo es doch keinen wirklich wichtigen Grund dazu gibt. Dies zeigt immer wieder unseren sozialen stand auf^^


----------



## xx-elf (9. Juli 2009)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Oder fragen wir mal anders, was habt ihr mit den Leuten zu tun, (/ironie) die ihr T9 angeblich im Briefkasten finden (/ironie off)? Aus welchem Grund stören solche Leute?



Es gibt Menschen, die freuen sich wenn sie etwas haben was andere nicht haben.

Und stell dir nun mal vor du hast dir einen neuen supermegageilen Porsche gekauft, dafür ca. 3 Jahre gespart und musst immer noch an deinem Kredit berappen und nun ist nen Typ in deiner Klasse, der das neue Model von dem Porsche von seinem Papi geschenkt bekommen hat.

Es soll leute geben die das Unfair finden, aber du gehörst sicher nicht dazu /Ironie off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (9. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Und stell dir nun mal vor du hast dir einen neuen supermegageilen Porsche gekauft, dafür ca. 3 Jahre gespart und musst immer noch an deinem Kredit berappen und nun ist nen Typ in deiner Klasse, der das neue Model von dem Porsche von seinem Papi geschenkt bekommen hat.
> 
> Es soll leute geben die das Unfair finden, aber du gehörst sicher nicht dazu /Ironie off
> 
> ...



Genau das mein ich doch, was gehen mich diese Leute an? 
Also unfair ist zB. wenn previligierte (bekomme alles in den Hintern gesteckt) unheil mit mit ihrer "Macht" anrichten. Zum Beispiel ein Vorstandsmitglied oder Abgeortneter verschafft sich einen Vorteil gegenüber den weniger previligierten aufgrund seiner Position.
Hier in WoW sind wir doch um einfach Spaß zu haben und nicht um neidisch auf andere zu schauen. Warum also dieser neid gegenüber den jenigen die es leichter haben?

Ach^^die Menschen haben noch so viel zu lernen, denn erst wenn wir über den materiellen Dingen stehen sind wir auch in der Lage eine bessere Welt zu schaffen, ob nun im RL oder in WoW.


----------



## Agam66 (9. Juli 2009)

Hi zusammen! Keine Ahnung ob ich noch Casual bin wenn ich fast jeden Tag mindesten 2-3std. zocke. Jedenfalls ist mir klar daß es sich hier um ein Spiel handelt, der Vergleich mit Arbeit und so ist wirklich etwas überzogen. Ich spiele aus Spaß und als Ausgleich für einen stressigen Arbeits- und Familienalltag..

Irgendwie kann ich aber beide Seiten verstehen, die Casuals, und die Progamer oder "Hardcore-Raider". Auch Casuals entwickeln sich weiter, wenn auch langsamer. Damit das Spiel aber interessant bleibt, sollte es immer angemessenen und ausreichend schweren Content für alle Spieler geben. Auch wenn mir damit ein kleiner Teil des Spiels verwehrt bleibt, ich kann damit leben. Ich spiele seit einem halben Jahr und bin gerade mal teilweise T7 euipt (gekauft, dank Embleme des Heldentums^^). War auch noch nie in Ulduar, weil es für mich auch so noch genug zu spielen gibt. Das beste an WOW ist eh die Community.. wenn man mit den richtigen Leuten zusammen spielt, macht sogar Burg noch Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch ein paar Worte an die Gruppe der Hardcore-Raider: Ihr seid an der Misere (Stichwort "Einheitsbrei") teilweise auch selbst Schuld.. WOW ist nun mal sehr equiplastig. Viele der "Top-Spieler" sehen mit einer Arroganz auf uns Minderequipte herab, teilweise werden sogar Spieler aus dem Raid gekickt, und gegen "bessere" ersetzt.. So ist es doch kein Wunder daß die graue Masse danach schreit, auch ohne Raidteinahme an besseres Equip zu kommen.. Blizzard kommt dem nach, weil diese graue Masse sicher etwa 90% der Einnahmen ausmachen.

Um mit meinem Char weiter voran zu kommen, müsste ich Naxx 10er und 25er machen.. Das Problem ist nur, daß hierfür "ausreichend Equip und Erfahrung" vorausgesetzt werden, damit man eine Gruppe findet.. Aber eigentlich will ich ja nach Naxx um Equip und Erfahrung zu sammeln^^ Da beisst sich die Katze in den Schwanz..

Daher sollten sich die Hardcores ab und zu auch mal herablassen und ein paar "schlechte" Spieler im Raid aufnehmen. Oft lese ich Beiträge im Chat wie: "Ich geh nur noch Ulduar, alles andere bringt mir nix mehr."  oder "Suchen Leute für Naxx Hero. Nur komplett episch und mit Erfahrung.." 
Damit die Schwierigeitsstufen im Spiel erhalten bleiben, sollten aber die erfahrenen Spieler auch mal den anderen helfen voran zu kommen. Ein Naxx10er-Raid aus 100% Anfängern wird kaum über das Spinnenviertel hinauskommen. Mit etwas Unterstützung tut man sich da natürlich leichter..

Fazit: Generell bin ich für den Erhalt der Schwierigkeitsgrade.. Top-Equip sollte man sich erkämpfen und verdienen müssen. Ich appeliere an alle erfahrenen Progamer, helft auch mal anderen Spielern voran zu kommen. Dann wird es auch keinen Einheitsbrei geben, weil jeder die Chance hat sich sein Equip zu verdienen.

Hoffen wir daß WOW auch zukünftig allen Spielern interessante Herausforderungen bietet...


----------



## xx-elf (9. Juli 2009)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Ach^^die Menschen haben noch so viel zu lernen, denn erst wenn wir über den materiellen Dingen stehen sind wir auch in der Lage eine bessere Welt zu schaffen, ob nun im RL oder in WoW.



Also Zen Meister Tpohrl:

Warst du schonmal bei einem Fussball*spiel* und hast gesehen wie eine Mannschaft eine unfairen Vorteil bekommen hat z.B. durch ein übersehtes Foul und dann die Benachteiligten gesagt haben: "Naja ist nur ein Spiel?"

Egal ob es jetzt große Folgen hat im Reallife, Online oder sonstwo. Jeder der sich Sachen noch hart erarbeitet hat und dann zusehen muss wie andere es sprichwörtlich in den Ar*** geschoben bekommen, werden darauf sicher nicht mit Jubelrufen reagieren.

Wer freut sich schon wen er benachteiligt wird? Viele Wow-Spieler nehmen das hier sehr ernst (manche, das gebe ich gern zu, auch etwas zu ernst), auch wenn es nur ein Spiel ist, eine gewisse Herausforderung sollte schon da sein. 

Oder hast du schonmal ein Spiel im laden gekauft, welches du nicht durchzocken konnstest, weils dir zu schwer war und hast dann in der Firma angerufen und dich beschwert?
Und dann schwubs die wups kamm nen kostenloser download heraus, wo alle Gegner halbes Leben, haben und Bewegungslegasteniker sind?

Was Blizzard da tut, lässt sich vllt. noch zum teil mit dem leveln dauerd zu lange, das muss schnellern gehn rechtfertigen. Aber im Endeffekt ist es reiner Komerz.

Blizzard will mehr Neukunden locken und wie macht man das? Richtig mach das Spiel für die breite Masse attraktiver und leichter. Es geht nur ums Geld und nichts anderes.

MFG
XX-Elf


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Aber im Endeffekt ist es reiner Komerz.


scheiß Kapitalisten wollen immer nur Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phoe-Nix (9. Juli 2009)

Hatte am Anfang auch gedacht, dass es ziemlich scheiße ist sich sein komplette T9 durch Marken holen zu können. Aber sind wir jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Blizzard hat seine Strategie nunmal jetzt geändert und zielt auf Casuals. Nun ist es also möglich mit viel Arbeit (sprich: Markenfarmerei) sich sein T9 auch zu kaufen. So ist es nun also auch als Casual möglich, was ich persönlich nach langer überlegung eigtl recht gut finde.

Edit: Leute warum beschwert ihr euch, dass WoW Kommerz wird und es auf die Breite Masse zugeschnitten wird? WoW ist ein SPIEL und was bezwecken Spielehersteller (grade so riesige wie Blizzard?) richtig sie wollen den größten Profit rausschlagen. Als ob ihr das in deren Situation nicht machen würdet -.-


----------



## xx-elf (9. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> scheiß Kapitalisten wollen immer nur Geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigt. sind wir alles Kapitalsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raziel2710 (9. Juli 2009)

Letztendlich wird es egal sein ob jeder sich für Marken T9 kaufen kann. Blizzard hat  dem Spiel die Erfolge geschenkt. Also was wird in Zukunft passieren? Jetzt wird nicht mehr das Equip angeschaut um zu sehen ob der darein gehört, sondern die Erfolge. Damit wirds für die Leute noch schwieriger Raids zu finden wenn sie einen bestimmten Erfolg net haben. Es wird soweit kommen und ist es teilweise schon, das Erfolge vorrausgesetzt werden um jemand mitzunehmen in den Raid.

Und teilweise muss ich den Leuten dann Recht geben. Was nützt das beste Equip wenn man noch nie Endcontent vorher gespielt hat oder seine Klasse nicht beherrscht. Man wiped sich vorran und keiner hat mehr Spass. 
Ich finde das richtig jeden den Content zugänglich zu machen, aber das jemand da rein gehen kann bedeutet noch lange nicht das er darin was zu suchen hat. 

Die sogenannten Prospieler haben viel Zeit und Mühe investiert um ihre Klasse so zu beherrschen das er seine Aufgabe im Raid gut erfüllen kann.
Mir kann keiner erzählen das ein Spieler der 1-2 mal die Woche online ist in Ulduar Hardmodes versucht. Manche wissen nichtmal was das ist. Die Raider haben halt nur an soetwas Spass, warum sollen sie denn nicht auch einen speziellen Teil vom Kuchen abbekommen. WoW bietet jedem etwas, warum also nicht dann auch noch die besonderen Herrausforderungen. 10 % vonn 11 Mio Spieler sind auch 1,1 Mio.

In diesem Sinne
Serpius


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juli 2009)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Ich habe fast den Eindruck das hier auch nur die jenigen meckern, die anschenend selbst im aktuellen kontent nicht so richtig vorwärts kommen ..


Volltreffer! Diesen Eindruck habe ich mittlerweile auch gewonnen. Denn mal ehrlich, wer gut ausgestattet und mit viel Spielerfahrung gerade in Ulduar rumläuft, den interessiert es doch nicht wirklich, ob da ein Level 22 Mage gerade zu Fuß das Brachland durchquert oder ob der auf einem Reittier sitzt. Offenbar haben einige Leute nur Angst überrundet zu werden.

Betrachtet man Klassenforen und allgemeine Foren, wirkt das Gemecker auch nicht wirklich stimmig. Zum einen ist "alles viel zu leicht", zum anderen glaubt man aber, der eigene Char würde "bis zur Unspielbarkeit totgenerft werden".
Wie kann das sein? SO leicht, wie dieser Content ist, sollte doch jeder Nicht-Casual auch mit Nerf alles "clear" haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delethor (9. Juli 2009)

Wie die Leute hier schon wieder mit unhaltbaren und völlig verschiedenen Prozentzahlen um sich werfen, wer in WoW Casual und Hardcore ist.
Ganz nebenbei auch gerne ohne das diese beiden Begriffe mal definiert werden. Bin ich Hardcore, weil ich am Wochendende teilweise 8-9 Stunden am Stück zocke? Oder bin ich Casual, 
weil ich Ulduar trotzdem nicht clear habe? 
Das Prinzip der verschiedenen Marken hat mir am Anfang seeehr gut gefallen. Die Idee dahinter war doch, auch Spieler, denen nie was droppt, ein paar Items zu gewähren, oder seh ich das falsch? 
Und dann sollen sich die Items bitte auch vom Anspruch her unterschiedlich schwer zu holen sein. Wer also nur Heros geht, bekommt demnächst einzelne Teile auf Ulduar Niveau. 
Klasse Idee. 
Ich persönlich mag die Rückblende auf BC: Der Kontent war so aufgebaut, dass man einfach weiter raiden konnte. Wenn man halt in SSC nicht weiter kam, hat man irgendwann die Lust verloren,
oder eben (Und in diesem Zusammenhang macht das BC Markensystem wirklich Sinn!) mit Marken neue Items gekauft, dadurch den Raid gepusht und es nächste Woche halt wieder versucht.
Wer Hartnäckig dabei geblieben ist, hat es auch geschafft. Und durch Fairewell-Epics im PvP wurden die weniger motivierten Raider zu PvPlern. Das hat anscheinend auch Spass gemacht,
denn neben Raids die eben in SSC, TK oder den Anfängen von Hyial steckten (Quasi die Hardcore-Casuals), gab es auch einen verdammt riesigen Haufen an begeisterten BG-PvPlern.
Ich habe dazugehört und muss sagen: Der Anreiz zum BG PvP wurde mit WotLK zum Breichreiz. PvP war wieder CritLOLdownundweiterCritLOLdownundweiterhrhrhrhr. Zumindest wenn
man denn eine Klasse gespielt hat, die 'CritLOLdown' denn konnte. Und sagt jetzt nicht ich flame weil ich immer umgenatzt werde. Ich spiele nen Pala. 
Aber am oberen Ende der Nahrungskette hat man nichts mehr zu erreichen. Und das macht einfach keinen Spass. Nichtmal son bisschen. 
So bin ich halt mit WotLK in die Raiderfraktion mit eingegangen, war früh in den ersten Naxx-RND-Raids (Die um Weihnachten rum, wo nur 2 Raids pro Woche gingen, weil kaum Leute das Level 
und a bisserl Equip aus Heros hatten). Ja, das waren auch die Raids, wo einem die Taktik erklärt wurde. 
Aber an alle Leute, die diesen Teufelskreis  <kein Equip - kein Naxx - keine Erfahrung> für undurchdringlich halten, sorry, aber das liest sich immer so wie
'schleift mich doch einmal einfach mit'. Noe, würd ich nicht machen. Wenn ich Randomraids aufmache, sind durchschnittlich 20% (das ist keine aus der Luft 
gegriffene Zahl! 2 Leute im 10ner und 5 Leute im 25ger kann man locker mitziehen) unterequipt. Aber die haben ihr komplettes Gear gut enchantet und haben sich mal Guides angeguckt.
ein solcher Aufwand verdient Beachtung, und solche Leute nehm ich auch gerne mit in Raids, auch wenn sie vielleicht bei Thaddi verrecken, weil ihr Guide etwas undurchsichtig war an der Stelle.
Wenn aber solche Leute kommen (Gestern wieder passiert), die mit blau/grün mix antreten, alles mit Ausdauer verzaubert (+18 Stam Rüssisets sind so billig!) haben (Keine Tanks! DDs!)
und das als gutes Gear für Naxx anpreisen dann platzt mir was. Naja, die unüberbrückbare diskrepanz zwischen Selbst- und Fremdwahrnehmung. 
Und das sorgfältige auswählen macht sich bezahlt. Gestern ebenfalls mit diesen 20%, also ungefähr 5 blau equipten Leuten, in 3h durch Naxx HC gerast. Top.

Ich habs Thema verfehlt. Also: Marken. 
Vergeleiche zwischen WoW und Arbeit sind immer etwas brisant. Die eine hälfte erklärt einem zum hirntoten Vollschmonk, die andere nickt zustimmend.
Vorallem den Flamern unter uns sei gesagt: Wer WoW mit viel Aufwand betreibt (Stichwort Theorycraft! Retripalas die AP sockeln gehören geschlagen. Können 
unter der Last ihrer Epics zusammenbrechen, die kämen nicht in meinen Raid), sollte dafür belohnt werden. Das wurde er bisjetzt Ingame mit Erfolgserlebnissen zweierlei Art:
Bosskill und Loot. Der Bosskill kitzel bleibt also den Hardcoreraidern vorbehalten. Die Freude über den Loot nicht. Jeder, der sich nicht komplett dösig anstellt bekommt also 
219er Items. Einfach so. Durch Heros, in denen man sich ehemals nicht ansatzweise komplett mit 200er Epics austatten konnte, dazu mit gutem, blauem Gear. Ich sage nichts 
dagegen, auch 'Casuals' an dieser freude teilhaben zu lassen. Aber warum bitte auf eine Weise, dass das Arbeitspensum gegen 0 sinkt? Denn wenn wir ganz ehrlich sind:
Heroinstanzen sind mit WotLK auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren. Wenn ich sehe das ich zum Beispiel Burg HC als Retpally zusammen mit nem Heiler zu zweit clearen könnte,
und das nichtmal besonders lange dauern würde... 
Auch an dieser Stelle: Nichts gegen Spass für Casuals. Aber die Kette nach oben hat keine Stufen! Was ich damit sagen will? Ganz einfach:
Der Casual der nur ab und zu Heros geht, bekommt die gleichen Marken wie der Casual, der Naxx raidet. Und auch da könnte man bitte differenzieren. Warum nicht alles um eins hoch?
Ehremarken in Heros, Eroberung in Naxx und Ulduar, und die neuen im Kolosseum. Da wären wieder mehr Stufen geschaffen. 
Aber Blizzard kann es ja noch schlimmer. Ganz nebenbei kann sich der Casual, wenn er jeden Tag brav seine Daily Dungeons macht, auch T9 (!!) Teile holen. I lol'd IRL.
Das eben meine ich wieder mit Kette ohne Stufen. Casual 1, also dieser jemand der einfach nur 1-2 Heros am Tag macht, bekommt T9. Ähm.. Ja? Sonst ist aber noch
alles in Ordnung, oder? Das der langsam auch mehr Erfolgserlebnisse haben will ist mir klar. Das Blizzard mit ihrer (gar nicht mal so schlechten) Kundenpolitik nachliefert,
ist eben so klar wie gut. Aber WARUM bitte mit T9 ?! 
Für diesen Speiler könnte man T7 zugänglicher machen. Alle Teile für Marken und alle Herobosse lassen 2 fallen. Oder wie oben beschreiben, Ehremarken statt Heldenmarken in Heros
droppen lassen und T7.5 komplett gegen diese Marken tauschbar machen. Das wäre ein Schritt nach oben. Immernoch gestuft nach Input = Output. 

Lange Rede, kurze Zusammenfassung:
Es soll für alle Stufen von Spielern nachgelegt werden, ja. ABER bitte gleichmässig!
Der Unterschied zwischen Casualequip und Hardcore equip sollte aber mindestens gewahrt werden,
solange man nicht mehr investiert. Alle eine Stufe hoch. Aber nicht Hardcore eine Stufe hoch, Hardcore-Casuals 2 Stufen hoch und Casuals 4 Stufen hoch. 
Das kann nun wirklich nicht die Lösung sein.

Und zum Thema HP Nerf gegen Ende BC: 
Das war, weil man vor Lichking den Kontent allen zeigen wollte, und das war gut so! 
Aber wenn man das Beispiel reinbringt sieht es für mich danach aus, als wollte Blizzard in 2 Monaten nicht Descent into Madness, sondern das neue AddOn aufspielen.
Und bei der Geschwindigkeit liegt noch ein Verdacht mal wieder sehr nahe: Alle Ideen für die wir irgendwann mal 50ct bezahlt haben noch schnell verpacken und ins Speil klatschen,
dann saugen bis kein Geld mehr kommt, Server runter und neues MMO up.


----------



## schengi (9. Juli 2009)

Delethor schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurze Zusammenfassung:
> Es soll für alle Stufen von Spielern nachgelegt werden, ja. ABER bitte gleichmässig!
> Der Unterschied zwischen Casualequip und Hardcore equip sollte aber mindestens gewahrt werden,
> solange man nicht mehr investiert. Alle eine Stufe hoch. Aber nicht Hardcore eine Stufe hoch, Hardcore-Casuals 2 Stufen hoch und Casuals 4 Stufen hoch.
> ...



Absolut deiner meinung

/sign 100 %


----------



## Teldriir (9. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mich lange über die Änderungen aufgeregt. Speziell die Tatsache, dass man für das Legen von Bossen kein T-Set mehr bekommen wird ab T9.
Zu der Tatsache, dass jeder bald fürs Schlafen auf der Tastatur Embleme der Eroberung bekommt und damit natürlich auch den Zugang zu allen Downgrades dieser Marken:
Durch die neue Politik von Blizzard, Instanzen releativ schnell rauszubringen und damit das alte T-Set zu entwerten, kann man sich eh nur noch bedingt über Set-Items freuen. Es ist inzwischen mehr eine Hetzjagt, als ein Equippen. Ich rate euch eins: Ändert den Denkprozess und freut ich lieber über Erfolge. Die kann man nicht mit Marken kaufen. Items sind jetzt nur noch Massenware von der Stange. Mit dem Erfolg "Abstieg in den Wahnsinn" zum Beispiel hebt ihr euch immernoch hervor. 
Ich werde auch damit leben müssen, denn Blizzard wird mit jedem Monat der seit Release ins Land streicht mehr und mehr aus der WoW-Orange auspressen wollen.


----------



## Thelive (9. Juli 2009)

Ich habe WoW jetzt einfach an den Nagel gehängt. Zocke schon ein paar tage nicht mehr und habe auch nicht vor nochmal zu zocken..es geht auch ohne und es tut mir auch nicht leid...ist einfach nur noch nervig..alles wird immer einfacher...ich warte einfach mal auf Aion mal sehen was das so kann und ansonsten..??

hmm OGame ist auch schick :-))


----------



## Der Donner (11. August 2009)

Die Sache ist die: Wer nicht raidet braucht auch kein T-set.
Ich z.B. raide nicht, ich war zwar ab und zu mal in den schnellen 25ern, wie Obsi oder Ak dabei, aber Naxx war ich erst 1mal.
Wer nicht raidet und z.b. nur Heros geht, braucht dafür kein T8,5. Da reichen die Sachen, die man für Heromarken bekommt locker aus.
Ich werde Ulduar nie selbst von innen sehen, weil mir die Zeit dafür fehlt. Ich akzeptier das und komm nicht auf die Idee zu sagen, dass alles zu schwer ist.
Ich glaube es geht auch langsam in die richtige Richtung. Die neuen Raids werden keine sein, die jeder nach 2 IDs durch hat.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. August 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die: Wer nicht raidet braucht auch kein T-set.



Jemand der raidet und jemand der nicht raidet brauchen ein T-Set genau so dringend wie sie WOW an sich brauchen.
Nämlich gar nicht.

Es soll aber schon vorgekommen sein, dass Leute Dinge haben möchten auch wenn sie sie eigentlich gar nicht brauchen.

Insofern brauche ich als nicht raider kein T 8,5  möchte es aber trotzdem gerne haben.
Was du dagegen machen kannst? Nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. August 2009)

Lol du hast hier 100%ig recht, du hast in dem threat alles gesagt was ich denke, ich hab auch öfters versucht was in der richtung als threat zu machen, diese wurden aber meistens nach 5 min gelöscht (wohlmöglich wegen meinen kraftausdrücken gegenüber wow und blizz ^^)

ich für meinen teil habs blizz so gezeigt, in dem ich meinen account gefroren hab, wow hat keine änderungen und das seriöse game wo ma denken musste wurde zu einem spiel für den müll. ich für meinen teil finde dass alle punkte die mir damals (4 jahre lang) spass gemacht haben, allesammt langweilig wurden. durch patches und rumgenerve von klassen is alles langweilig. pvp langweilt, bg langweilt, arena langweilt, pve langweilt, raiden langweilt und das leveln hat sich nicht verändert, also auch langweilig....

also gibts keinen grund für mich weiter zu spielen

Peace


----------



## neoaion (11. August 2009)

lächerlich alles!
game deinstallieren, haben alle am meisten von!!!


----------



## Der Donner (11. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jemand der raidet und jemand der nicht raidet brauchen ein T-Set genau so dringend wie sie WOW an sich brauchen.
> Nämlich gar nicht.



Ok, aber ob manche Leute WoW brauchen oder nicht....ist ein anderes Thema.



> Es soll aber schon vorgekommen sein, dass Leute Dinge haben möchten auch wenn sie sie eigentlich gar nicht brauchen.
> 
> Insofern brauche ich als nicht raider kein T 8,5 möchte es aber trotzdem gerne haben.



Man kann aber nicht immer alles haben, was man sich so wünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (11. August 2009)

Delethor schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurze Zusammenfassung:
> Es soll für alle Stufen von Spielern nachgelegt werden, ja. ABER bitte gleichmässig!
> Der Unterschied zwischen Casualequip und Hardcore equip sollte aber mindestens gewahrt werden,



GENAU DAS wird Blizzard nicht mehr dulden, das haben sie oft genug gesagt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. August 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Lol du hast hier 100%ig recht, du hast in dem threat alles gesagt was ich denke, ich hab auch öfters versucht was in der richtung als threat zu machen, diese wurden aber meistens nach 5 min gelöscht (wohlmöglich wegen meinen kraftausdrücken gegenüber wow und blizz ^^)
> 
> ich für meinen teil habs blizz so gezeigt, in dem ich meinen account gefroren hab, wow hat keine änderungen und das seriöse game wo ma denken musste wurde zu einem spiel für den müll. ich für meinen teil finde dass alle punkte die mir damals (4 jahre lang) spass gemacht haben, allesammt langweilig wurden. durch patches und rumgenerve von klassen is alles langweilig. pvp langweilt, bg langweilt, arena langweilt, pve langweilt, raiden langweilt und das leveln hat sich nicht verändert, also auch langweilig....
> 
> ...



Wenn der Nebeneffekt des Patches der ist, das noch mehr Leute deines Kalibers aufhören, dann werde ich den Patch heiraten.


----------



## Ceset (11. August 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> "Was vierlieren die Hardcore 25er raider dadurch? Ihr habt ja keine nachteile."
> 
> Natuerlich bekommt ihr immernoch euer gehalt, aber ihr verliert eure motivation, eure wuerde als raider. Ihr verliert euren Stolz und euren Status als jemand, der sich viel mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt und seine klasse beherrscht. Was euch bleibt ist ein schulterklopfer den ihr euch geben koennt und ihr koennt zu euch sagen: Immerhin habe ich mehr erfahrung, auch wenn es mir nicht viel hilft.



Mir für meinen Teil reicht mein Schulterklopfer, und das Hochgefühl einen Boss gelegt zu haben - _etwas geleistet zu haben_.
Was mich jedoch beträchtlich stört ist folgendes:
Man ist zunehmend von Mitspielern umgeben, die formal dieselbe Qualifikation aufweisen (nämlich einen entsprechenden Equipstand).
Im Raid stellt sich jedoch heraus, dass die meisten von diesen Lowskill-Herofarm-verseuchten Mitspielern leider nicht dazu in der Lage sind, fordernde encounter zu meistern. Da wird ein Eyebeam von Kologarn zum Todesurteil, und von 6 Melees an Vezax schaffens gerade mal 2 halbwegs zuverlässig den cast zu unterbrechen, während die Hälfter der Caster es nicht schafft aus der grünen Suppe zu latschen bevor sie tot umfallen... diese Liste ist beinahe bis ins unendliche fortsetzbar.

Genau an dieser Stelle wird mein persönliches Spielvergnügen erheblich beschnitten.

Trotz steigendem Equipniveau gibt es immer weniger erfolgreiche Raids (nein, Naxx random ist kein erfolgreicher Raid in meinen Augen).
Dementsprechend gibt es nur noch wenige "Hardcore-Raidgilden" oder viele Ansammlungen zeit-/skill/motivationsarmer Itemgrabbler.
Die goldene Mitte, die mit moderatem Zeitaufwand (2-3 Raids pro Woche)  ambitioniert spielen will, ist leider vom Aussterben bedroht.

Im großen und ganzen stimme ich dem TE zu, der letzte Patch hat meine Spielmotivation erheblich gedämpft.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. August 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Man kann aber nicht immer alles haben, was man sich so wünscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt definitiv.
Aber man kann es sich wünschen. Und mit T 8,5 klappt es ja nun . Also juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. August 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Genau an dieser Stelle wird mein persönliches Spielvergnügen erheblich beschnitten.



Da bist da aber echt ne Ausnahme.
Die allerallermeisten die den Endcontent raiden tun dies in gut organisierten Gilden und nicht random und sind damit völlig unbehelligt von den verachtenswerten Nichtskönnern (zu denen ich mich auch zähle).

Also besorg dir ne Gilde und gut ist.


----------



## Super PePe (11. August 2009)

ich mag den patch ... nur bezweifel ich das jene die hier ihre accounts eingefroren haben, auf ewig fern bleiben werden. denn warum sollten sich sich dann hier noch zu wort melden .)


----------



## Ceset (11. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da bist da aber echt ne Ausnahme.
> Die allerallermeisten die den Endcontent raiden tun dies in gut organisierten Gilden und nicht random und sind damit völlig unbehelligt von den verachtenswerten Nichtskönnern (zu denen ich mich auch zähle).
> 
> Also besorg dir ne Gilde und gut ist.



Ich habe natürlich eine Gilde, aber auch ein Gildenmeister kann keine Spieler mit entsprechender Erfahrung und Motivation herzaubern.

Was das Thema "Unfähigkeit" angeht: Es ist ja überhaupt nicht nötig etwas zu können, wenn man mit Heros T9 bekommt. Dementsprechend machen sich viele Spieler gar nicht erst die Mühe, ihren Char und ihr Gameplay zu optimieren, und sie kommen ja meist auch gar nicht in eine Situation, wo sie gefordert werden. Eine schrittweise Heranführung an steigende Schwierigkeiten entfällt einfach durch den Spielaufbau.
Gleichzeitig beobachte ich auch, dass in randomraids encounter gar nicht mehr erklärt werden. 20 Leute wissen wie es geht, und wenn die 5 neuen umfallen, ist es auch völlig egal.
Ich bin einigen neuen Spielern begegnet die in einigen Monaten von (sry) völligen Kacknoobs zu guten Spielern mutiert sind, weil sie sich darum bemüht haben, und auch das Glück hatten entsprechende Ansprechpartner vorzufinden, die sie in ihrem Entwicklungsprozess unterstützt haben.
Leider vermisse ich dieses Bemühen derzeit viel zu oft (auf beiden Seiten).
Ganz im Gegenteil, man kassiert sich noch flames, wenn man Mitspieler auf offensichtliche Skillungs- Equip- oder Gameplayfehler hinweist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. August 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ich mag den patch ... nur bezweifel ich das jene die hier ihre accounts eingefroren haben, auf ewig fern bleiben werden. denn warum sollten sich sich dann hier noch zu wort melden .)



Das ist ein bemerkenswertes psychologisches Phänomen.

Die Leute hören mit dem Spiel auf und sind dabei von ihre Einzigartigkeit und Wichtigkeit derart überzeugt, dass sie fest davon ausgehen, das mit ihrem Ausscheiden das Spiel Eingehen wird wie ein Primel.

Sie sitzen also in den Foren und warten auf Nachrichten wie: 
_"Das Ende. Nachdem nun auch Spieler Hans Müller das Spiel aufgegeben hat, brachen die Spielerzahlen dramatisch ein. Wow steht vor dem endgültigen Kollaps."_

Nur leider passiert das überraschenderweise nicht, und sie beginnen ihren Frust darüber abzubauen in dem sie einen Mimimi Thrad/Post nach dem anderen loslassen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. August 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Ich habe natürlich eine Gilde, aber auch ein Gildenmeister kann keine Spieler mit entsprechender Erfahrung und Motivation herzaubern.



das verstehe ich nicht.
Nehmen wir an, die Lowidiotischen-Nichtskönnerverlierer (zu denen ich auch gehöre) kämen nicht an das unverdient gute Equipp ran?
Könnte euer Gildenmeister dann mehr Spieler mit Erfahrung und Motivation herbeizaubern? 
Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun ?*wunder *


----------



## dergrossegonzo (11. August 2009)

*Diese 81 Seiten-Diskussion bringt übrigens nur eines:*

NIX !


Hier liest kein Blizzard Mitarbeiter und eigentlich scheint es Blizzard eh egal zu sein, was die Kunden denken.

Wir als Kunden _hätten_ die Macht, über das Spiel zu entscheiden und zwar indem eine Massenkündigungswelle
auf sie zurollt.

Aber erstens: Wer will denn wirklich kündigen ? Die Sucht ist wohl doch zu stark und *SO* schlecht ist es wohl dann doch nicht.

Zweitens: Blizz weiß das ganz genau.

Übrigens - Blizzard macht das alles nur aus einem Grund. Sie wollen massig Geld verdienen. Sonst keinem.
Wer da über Kommerz und Kapitalismus schwadroniert, sollte mal sein Hirm vom Pfandleiher zurück holen.

Also, alle Motzer: tut was, kündigt _(und lasst uns endlich in Frieden)_

Alle anderen: weiterhin viel Spaß am Spiel ! _(ich hab ihn)_


----------



## Gnorfal (11. August 2009)

> Ich habe natürlich eine Gilde, aber auch ein Gildenmeister kann keine Spieler mit entsprechender Erfahrung und Motivation herzaubern.


und genau dafür wurede es leichter gemacht.
Es lässt sich immer streiten, ob etwas an einem "Spiel" zu leicht oder zu schwer ist.

Tatsache unbestritten ist allerdings: Es ist ein Spiel. Wer hier Content mit Arbeit, PvP mit Stressig und Casuals mit Sozis vergleicht, der hat sie nicht mehr alle und sollte schleunigst etwas in seinem Leben ändern.

Wenn euch etwas nichtt passt, verfasst ne Petition und reicht sie ein. Heulen im Forum ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Blizzard einen Weg eingeschlagen hat, die aktuellen Umsätze zu halten und evtl. zu steigern.

So, und nu muss ich Marken sammeln, damit ich als Casual den Ober RoxXor-Hardcore Raider, der sein Online Dasein als Arbeit bezeichnet fix überholen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (11. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist ein bemerkenswertes psychologisches Phänomen.
> 
> Die Leute hören mit dem Spiel auf und sind dabei von ihre Einzigartigkeit und Wichtigkeit derart überzeugt, dass sie fest davon ausgehen, das mit ihrem Ausscheiden das Spiel Eingehen wird wie ein Primel.
> 
> ...



hehe ja!
die aussage war purer egoismus ... mal davon abgesehen, dasz ich auch gerne jammere. wenn ich mich jedoch dabei selbst ertappe, setzt zwangsläufig eine reflektion ein. zurück zum egoisitischen interesse: ich kann es nicht mehr hören. diese beliebigkeit in allem ... seid konsequent in dem was ihr tut (ohne die sorgfalt zuvernachlässigen) und hört auf aber wirklich und nicht immer so wischi waschi ... das so unsexy, so unattraktiv, so unglaubwürdig!!


----------



## Ceset (11. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das verstehe ich nicht.
> Nehmen wir an, die Lowidiotischen-Nichtskönnerverlierer (zu denen ich auch gehöre) kämen nicht an das unverdient gute Equipp ran?
> Könnte euer Gildenmeister dann mehr Spieler mit Erfahrung und Motivation herbeizaubern?
> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun ?*wunder *



Nur zur Info, ich hab noch was dazugeschrieben....

Leg mir keine Worte in den Mund, die ich nicht benutzt habe.

Und, kaum glaublich aber wahr, ein Spieler mit Motivation und Erfahrung, bringt selbst bei miesem Equip meistens mehr, als ein Dauertoter, zumal sich das Equip ja in kürzester Aufwerten lässt (was ich nie als negativ beurteilt habe).


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. August 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Und, kaum glaublich aber wahr, ein Spieler mit Motivation und Erfahrung, bringt selbst bei miesem Equip meistens mehr, als ein Dauertoter, zumal sich das Equip ja in kürzester Aufwerten lässt (was ich nie als negativ beurteilt habe).



Genau!! Das sehe ich zu 100% genauso
Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss dass die Frage ob jemand T7 oder T 8,5 anhat eigentlich ziemlich egal ist, sondern  (aus Endcontraidersicht) es die Einstellung zum Spiel ist die den guten Spieler ausmacht.

Das wiederum bedeutet, dass es dir doch erst recht egal sein kann, wie wer sein Equipp bekommt.

Und wenn ihr einen erfahrenen Gildenleiter habt (und davon gehe ich aus) dürfte es für diesen doch nun wirklich kein Schweiß sein in einem kurzen TS Gespräch mit einem Bewerber herauszufinden wes Geistes Kind er ist.
Ich für meinen Teil würde bei einem solchen Gespräch nach spätestens 2 Minuten mit Gelächter verabschiedet werden.


----------



## Super PePe (11. August 2009)

btw:
einfach wird nix gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn es einem zu einfach ist, soll er naxx25 hero oder naxx25 nonhero zu 10 machen (das setzt jedoch eigenständiges denken udn fantasie voraus - das ding mit dem freien willen und dem ding mit, dasz man immer die wahl hat .) )


----------



## Ceset (11. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Genau!! Das sehe ich zu 100% genauso
> Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss dass die Frage ob jemand T7 oder T 8,5 anhat eigentlich ziemlich egal ist, sondern  (aus Endcontraidersicht) es die Einstellung zum Spiel ist die den guten Spieler ausmacht.
> 
> Das wiederum bedeutet, dass es dir doch erst recht egal sein kann, wie wer sein Equipp bekommt.
> ...



Ich missgönne ja auch niemandem sein Equip.
Es ist lediglich als Beurteilungskriterium weg gefallen - im positiven wie im negativen.
Wer in BC eine T5 Brust hatte, hat zumindest einmal Kaelthas umgehaun, oder wenigstens nicht seine 24 Mitspieler daran gehindert es zu tun.

Leider zeigt die Erfahrung, dass es nicht so einfach ist im Vorfeld festzustellen "wessen Geistes Kind" ein Spieler ist. Oder hast du schon mal eine Bewerbung gesehen, in der steht: "also nach der Trial werd ich mich höchstens alle zwei Wochen zum Raid anmelden, weil ich lieber noch meine 5 Twinks ausstatten will, und bufffood esse ich immer, vorausgesetzt jemand stellt ein Fischmahl auf. Im übrigen bin ich Tabletuner und kucke grundsätzlich beim Raid Pornos, weshalb es mir nicht möglich ist innerhalb von 3 Sekunden einen großen schwarzen Kreis zu verlassen."?


----------



## silas00 (11. August 2009)

Naja ich find das auch ziemlich übertrieben das man das komplette Set für die Marken holen kann(Und sich theoretisch so das komplette t9 durch die daily heroes holen kann) aber das gute ist, das man bei dem t9,5 und t9,75 ums raiden nicht rum kommt, da man entweder diese spezielle Marke aus PdK oder aber direkt das Token benötigt.
Von daher wird an die oberen Sets dann doch nich jeder Nap dran kommen^^(Mich eingeschlossen)
Greetz Silas


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. August 2009)

the game is fine

vote 4 close... es ist nichmal so gekommen wie es vorne angepriesen wurde


----------



## Hubautz (11. August 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Ich missgönne ja auch niemandem sein Equip.
> Es ist lediglich als Beurteilungskriterium weg gefallen - im positiven wie im negativen.



Das ist so nicht richtig. Man konnte noch nie die spielerischen Fähigkeiten unbedingt am Equip festmachen. Weiß ich, ob der Typ da vor mir nicht einfach von seiner Gilde durch die Raids geprügelt wurde, weil denen noch ein Tank/Heiler/DD gefehlt hat? Ist er neu, hat keine Ahnung und einfach nur auf ein paar Farm Runs mitgenommen worden? Das alles sehe ich nicht am Equip. Zu Classic Zeiten gab es schon einen Haufen Leute, die sich nur für Raids angemeldet hatten wenn der Boss/die Instanz auf Farmstatus war.
Seit Wochen liest man immer wieder in allen möglichen Foren, dass das Spiel langweilig ist, keinen Reiz mehr hat und so weiter. Und nun? Hinz und Kunz ist so oft wie möglich online und rennt durch die Hero Instanzen. Millionen sehen wieder einen Sinn im Spiel. Das nenne ich einfach eine geniale Marketingstrategie. 
Weniger geniel ist es natürlich, dass man die Instanzenserver nicht an den zu erwartenden Run angepasst hat.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. August 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Oder hast du schon mal eine Bewerbung gesehen, in der steht: "also nach der Trial werd ich mich höchstens alle zwei Wochen zum Raid anmelden, weil ich lieber noch meine 5 Twinks ausstatten will, und bufffood esse ich immer, vorausgesetzt jemand stellt ein Fischmahl auf. Im übrigen bin ich Tabletuner und kucke grundsätzlich beim Raid Pornos, weshalb es mir nicht möglich ist innerhalb von 3 Sekunden einen großen schwarzen Kreis zu verlassen."?



Hehe das wär doch wenigstens mal ehelich.
Aber ich bilde mir weiterhin ein, dass man es sher wohl rausbekommen kann.

Würdest du mich z.B. fragen welcher Boss ein Eyebeam macht oder was man bei Boss XY in Uldar in Phase zwei beachten muss, würde ich ich dich nur verträumt anlächeln.
Durch solche gezielten Fachfragen in Kombination mit Equipp UND Erfolgen UND dem Gespräch selber lässt sich denke ich doch schon eine Vorauswahl treffen.
Und erzähl mir nicht, dass früher nie auch mal ein Fehlgriff dabei war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin daher weiterhin der festen Überzeugung, das grade die guten Endcontengilden unter der Tatsache das das gute Equipp nun auch schlechteren und/oder weniger motivierten Spielern zugänglich wird, am wenigsten zu leiden haben.

Da werde die Organisatoren von Random-Raids mehr zu stöhnen haben denke ich.


----------



## Super PePe (11. August 2009)

so jeder der hier jammert das allen causals t9 hinterher geworfen wird

um komplett t9, nur durch heros, zu bekommen, braucht man 125 tage! Jeder der twixen geht, hat nach 125 tagen sein 2nd oder 3rd equip gefarmt, wenn er net schon in t9.5 oder t9.75 rumgammelt.
menschen die nur 30 min am tag zeit haben für ihr hobby,ahben damit die möglickeit an t9 zu kommen, um dann mal, wenn sie zeit haben auch sich arthas stellen könnten, wenn sie wollten ohne das es am equip scheitern sollte. skill kannst nicht kaufen, den hat man oder nicht.


----------



## Ceset (11. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hehe das wär doch wenigstens mal ehelich.
> Aber ich bilde mir weiterhin ein, dass man es sher wohl rausbekommen kann.
> 
> Würdest du mich z.B. fragen welcher Boss ein Eyebeam macht oder was man bei Boss XY in Uldar in Phase zwei beachten muss, würde ich ich dich nur verträumt anlächeln.
> ...



Ich sehe da eigentlich eher einen Vorteil für die Randomraids. Diese finden ja nicht im schwersten Schwierigkeitsgrad statt, sondern ein Stück darunter, und entsprechend der konsequenten Nerf-Strategie sind spielerische Schwächen durch die hohen Equipstände leichter zu kompensieren ("outgearing"). Ich habe neulich in einem randomraid Thaddeus gelegt, obwohl 6 Leute abgekratzt sind. Das war anfangs rein rechnerisch gar nicht möglich, da man durch die fehlenden Schadensbuffs unweigerlich in den Enragetimer gelaufen ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. August 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eigentlich eher einen Vorteil für die Randomraids. Diese finden ja nicht im schwersten Schwierigkeitsgrad statt, sondern ein Stück darunter, und entsprechend der konsequenten Nerf-Strategie sind spielerische Schwächen durch die hohen Equipstände leichter zu kompensieren ("outgearing"). Ich habe neulich in einem randomraid Thaddeus gelegt, obwohl 6 Leute abgekratzt sind. Das war anfangs rein rechnerisch gar nicht möglich, da man durch die fehlenden Schadensbuffs unweigerlich in den Enragetimer gelaufen ist.



Das ist ein Argument
Um so besser.
Dann geht es ja allen gut mit dem Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (11. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Würdest du mich z.B. fragen welcher Boss ein Eyebeam macht oder was man bei Boss XY in Uldar in Phase zwei beachten muss, würde ich ich dich nur verträumt anlächeln...


Das lächeln will ich sehn ^^


----------



## Petu (11. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...]
> Und wenn ihr einen erfahrenen Gildenleiter habt (und davon gehe ich aus) dürfte es für diesen doch nun wirklich kein Schweiß sein in einem kurzen TS Gespräch mit einem Bewerber herauszufinden wes Geistes Kind er ist.
> *Ich für meinen Teil würde bei einem solchen Gespräch nach spätestens 2 Minuten mit Gelächter verabschiedet werden.*
> [...]




Das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## spacekeks007 (11. August 2009)

immer das gemecker über das spiel über den patch über dies über das... 

geht einfach loggt aus friert euren account ein oder löscht ihn wie auch immer niemand zwingt euch da zu bleiben geht an die frische luft geniesst das leben tollt über die wiese etc.

und glaubt ihr wirklich das wenn ihr geht euch jemand vermisst? das ohne euch das spiel kollabiert? ihr seit auf deutsch gesagt ein fliegenschiss auf nem dicken dampfendem kuhfladen .

naja wie schon erwähnt verlasst das spiel loggt aus bleibt dem spiel fern schon is alles wieder gut  :-)


----------



## Chfkoch (11. August 2009)

Dann kann man sich halt mit den hero daylie marken full T9 kaufen ,aber man kann am tag nur 3 bekommen und wenn ein teil des T9 sets ca. 60 marken kostet kann man 100 tage farmen bis man das set hat.
Ich glaube daher eher nicht das sich vorallem die sog. "Casuals"  soetwas antun.
Und zu BC zeiten warn auch viele unzufrieden und haben geheult ,dass man epics für hero marken bekommt.
ich weiss ich habe jetzt nur einen bruchteil dessen geschrieben ,was möglich wäre um auf den ersten beitrag einzugehen , aber auf mehr habe ich auch keine lust.
Meine meinung ist einfach ,dass man es niemals allen recht machen kann und wenns wirklich so schlimm wäre ,würden das Spiel nicht so viele spielen.


----------



## Natar (11. August 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> immer das gemecker über das spiel über den patch über dies über das...
> 
> geht einfach loggt aus friert euren account ein oder löscht ihn wie auch immer niemand zwingt euch da zu bleiben geht an die frische luft geniesst das leben tollt über die wiese etc.
> 
> ...



beachte mal den Wandel der Community, der Umgangsformen
und auch DU wirst bemerken dass viele der alten Garde weg sind


----------



## Nexilein (11. August 2009)

ROFL.

WoW war von Anfang an ein casualfreundliches Spiel. Zu Classic Zeiten ist noch eine Menge Zeit für's Matsfarmen und für Trashmobs draufgegangen, aber wirklich schwieriger als heute war es nicht.
Das man heute auch T9 für Marken bekommt ist nur richtig, denn das Raiden hat noch nie eine besondere Leistung dargestellt und wird es auch nie. 
Die Organisation eines Raids bedeutet immernoch ein wenig Aufwand, aber die meisten "Raider" haben nicht wirklich mehr Skill als der durchschnittliche Gelegenheitsspieler. Ich kenne Leute, die spielen alle paar Wochen mal WoW und trotzdem kann man sie in jede Raidini mitnehmen. Jetzt können sich diese Leute T9 für Marken holen und bald einen gemütlichen Abend in der IC verbringen; dabei stecken sich dann in Punkto Skill auch noch viele in die Tasche die sich ihr Equip "erarbeitet" haben. "Erarbeiten" muß man sich in WoW nur dann etwas, wenn man mit spielerischen Unzulänglichkeiten gesegnet ist. So war es immer, und so ist es seit Classic geblieben...


----------



## fre_k (11. August 2009)

zum [UPDATE]
Es gibt nicht 3 sondern 2 Marken für die Herodayli?
Alle 5 Teile kosten 210 Marken sind 110 tage Herodayli. Da man sich ja darüber beschwert das jeder casual so an t9 kommt den ich mal das jeder casual nicht täglich die Dayli machen kann. Sagen wir mal grosszügig 2/3 Tage. Sind nochmal so 55 Tage sind 165 tage. hm Schon fast ein halbes Jahr.
Sry aber wie kann man sich darüber beschweren das ein gelegenheitsspielr in nur (NUR!) einem halben Jahr ein ganzes t9 Set zusammen bekommen kann?... Wobei es natürlich jetzt schon 2 bessere Sets drausen sind und es bsi dahin warscheinlich t11 geben wird...


----------



## spacekeks007 (11. August 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> beachte mal den Wandel der Community, der Umgangsformen
> und auch DU wirst bemerken dass viele der alten Garde weg sind




drauf nen haufen gesetzt auf die "alte garde" das sind nur spieler und wenn die weg sind rücken andere nach klar das sich verändert hat und nich wie früher ist...wäre auch schlimm manchmal wenns wie früher wäre.

die leute zahlen fürs spiel die wollen was erleben für ihr geld darauf hat blizzard reagiert.

und die marken gibts nicht einfach mal so dafür muss man relativ lang in heroische instanzen gehen.


----------



## Nexilein (11. August 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> beachte mal den Wandel der Community, der Umgangsformen
> und auch DU wirst bemerken dass viele der alten Garde weg sind



Die alte Garde hätte sich gefreut wenn sie absolute Noobs durch Instanzen ziehen dürfte damit sie auch an ordentliches Equip kommt.
Die alte Garde hätte sich dann darüber gefreut den 40er Raid mit ein paar dieser T9 equipten Noobs aufzufüllen.
Die alte Garde heult & flamed nicht wegen "T9 für Marken".


----------



## Ceset (11. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist ein Argument
> Um so besser.
> Dann geht es ja allen gut mit dem Patch
> 
> ...



Nö, ich hab immer noch zu wenig Leute für knackige Hardmodes und weiß nicht wo ich sie hernehmen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In drei Monaten mit T9 ist das auch witzlos....
Wer möchte auf Malfurion Horde Ulduar hardmodes machen, bitte melden. Motivation vor Equip.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. August 2009)

Petu schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht.



naja doch, weil ich eben nicht bereit bin feste Raid Termine in der Woche zu akzeptieren ich plane meine Freizeit spontaner.
Ich habe auch keine Lust fünf bis sechs Stunden am Stück konzentriert auf einen Bildschirm zu starren und mich irgendwelchen Disziplinen zu unterwerfen. (zumindest nicht in einem Spiel)
Ich habe auch keine Freude daran, einen schweren oder unbekannten Boss immer und immer wieder zu versuchen bis er liegt.

Ich wäre für jede gute Raidgilde das rote Tuch.


----------



## Acid_1 (11. August 2009)

geht doch einfach zu aion, lasst uns in ruhe, und kommt wieder wenns nix wird, aber heult ja nich rum


----------



## Chfkoch (11. August 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> zum [UPDATE]
> Es gibt nicht 3 sondern 2 Marken für die Herodayli?
> Alle 5 Teile kosten 210 Marken sind 110 tage Herodayli. Da man sich ja darüber beschwert das jeder casual so an t9 kommt den ich mal das jeder casual nicht täglich die Dayli machen kann. Sagen wir mal grosszügig 2/3 Tage. Sind nochmal so 55 Tage sind 165 tage. hm Schon fast ein halbes Jahr.
> Sry aber wie kann man sich darüber beschweren das ein gelegenheitsspielr in nur (NUR!) einem halben Jahr ein ganzes t9 Set zusammen bekommen kann?... Wobei es natürlich jetzt schon 2 bessere Sets drausen sind und es bsi dahin warscheinlich t11 geben wird...



/sign


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. August 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> zum [UPDATE]
> Es gibt nicht 3 sondern 2 Marken für die Herodayli?
> Alle 5 Teile kosten 210 Marken sind 110 tage Herodayli. Da man sich ja darüber beschwert das jeder casual so an t9 kommt den ich mal das jeder casual nicht täglich die Dayli machen kann. Sagen wir mal grosszügig 2/3 Tage. Sind nochmal so 55 Tage sind 165 tage. hm Schon fast ein halbes Jahr.
> Sry aber wie kann man sich darüber beschweren das ein gelegenheitsspielr in nur (NUR!) einem halben Jahr ein ganzes t9 Set zusammen bekommen kann?... Wobei es natürlich jetzt schon 2 bessere Sets drausen sind und es bsi dahin warscheinlich t11 geben wird...



gut gebrüllt Löwe!!

/sign


----------



## Konov (11. August 2009)

Ich bin ein wenig überrascht von dem, was wirklich alles herein und herausgepatcht wird bei WoW.

Zuletzt gespielt habe ich Anfang des Jahres, als WOTLK frisch auf dem Markt war.
In meiner persönlichen Situation ist es für mich unmöglich, ein MMO wie WoW oder vergleichbares wirklich effektiv zu spielen, weil ich einfach zu wenig Zeit habe, bedingt durch Job, Schule etc.

Früher war das anders. Da habe ich mich aufgeregt, weil man einfach zuviel Zeit hatte und der Aufwand immer weniger wurde.
Das hat sich bis heute nicht geändert, es wird immer noch immer einfacher, sich Items zu besorgen. Allerdings ist es aufgrund meiner Situation nun doch irgendwie ganz anders als früher. 
Denn dadurch, dass ich weniger Zeit habe, käme es mir entgegen, mir Rüstungen etc. für Embleme zu besorgen, wofür lediglich 5er Instanzen notwendig sind.

Raids würden zuviel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, die ich privat nicht habe.
Durch die Rumpatcherei ziehe ich also folgendes Resumée für mich persönlich:


Sofern ich bereit wäre, das monatliche Geld zu investieren, wäre Patch 3.2 ein Grund, mal wieder in WoW einzutauchen, OHNE Raids in Betracht ziehen zu müssen. Das "musste" ich früher eigentlich immer, um die beste Ausrüstung zu bekommen. Das scheint nun immer weniger der Fall.

Also um es kurz auszudrücken: Die sogenannten "Casuals", freut's. ^^
Alle anderen haben zuviel Zeit und sind entsprechend verärgert. Zurecht? Diese Frage wage ich nicht zu beantworten.


----------



## Talismaniac (11. August 2009)

Das man aus AoC und WAR nichts gelernt hat is jah schrecklich.. Aion gut, wird super, ich wart nurmehr drauf.. bla.. am ende kommen se doch wieder zurück und flamen von vorne los bis sie aufs nächste warten.. lustig zuzusehen is das schon^^
Und übrigens, weil ich grad meinen 1sek schnelleren Vorposter gelesen hab:
Am meisten Zeit und skill -> bestes Equip  Punkt.
Wer keine Zeit hat kann auch nich an die Spitze kommen, wär jah unfein denen gegenüber die viel Zeit reinstecken oder?

Btt: Das 6Monatsabo hält mich an WoW >.<


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (11. August 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> "Gearprüfung" für Ulduar



Mal OT:

Ich find das ist das Unding des Jahres in der World of Warcraft.... jeder hat sich eine Chance verdient diese Ini mal von innen zu sehen und da finde ich Gearcheck sowas von daneben....ok ich sehs ein das ein kompletter "Grünling" nichts in Ulduar verloren hat,aber dann seh ich meinen Char wieder und werd trotzdem abgelehnt und ich bin alles andere als ein Grünling....


----------



## kurnthewar (11. August 2009)

Und wieder mal alles beim alten die leute die gut sind holen sich die items aus den raids die anderen aus dem gimmicks.

das wird immer so sein, und auch bleiben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. August 2009)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Das man aus AoC und WAR nichts gelernt hat is jah schrecklich.. Aion gut, wird super, ich wart nurmehr drauf.. bla.. am ende kommen se doch wieder zurück und flamen von vorne los bis sie aufs nächste warten.. lustig zuzusehen is das schon^^




das ist ein spannender Mechanismus.
Viele bauen von einem solchem "neuen" Spiel eine immense Erwartungshaltung auf.
Und zwar in der Hinsicht, dass man davon ausgeht, das alte Spielgefühl wieder zu erleben, welches man hatte als man mit WOW anfing.

Aus den verschiedensten Gründen wird das aber nicht oder nur strohfeuerartig kurz einsetzen und die Enttäuschung ist groß.


----------



## Spectrales (11. August 2009)

Auf Englisch übersetzen und ab ins englische Forum.. Sonst liests eh Keiner


----------



## Devildeath (11. August 2009)

Die Änderung der Embleme hat Vor- und Nachteile. Vorteil ist einfach das nun auch kleinere Gilde, nicht ganz so gute Spieler, Gelegenheitsspieler usw. weiter kommen und sich mal Ulduar ansehen können.
Ich selbst raide aus zeitlichen Gründen relativ wenig und wäre so gezwungen bis zum nächsten Addon Naxx und ein bisschen Ulduar zu gehen. Alles was drüber kommt interessiert mich net, da ich das nicht erreichen kann wenn ich nicht min. 4-5 mal im Monat raiden gehe.

Es ärgert mich aber auch ein bisschen dass ich das Equip was ich in Naxx 10/25 usw. bekommen habe eigentlich wieder wegschmeißen kann. Jetzt muss ich wieder in heros oder in andere Raids gehen um mein Equip noch einigermaßen Konkurrenzfähig zu halten, sonst werd ich bald nirgends mehr mitgenommen. Dann heißt es eher "schaffst du 5k dps" *WAS??? ich hab 3,5 wenns gut geht...*


Ein bisschen kann ich aber BLIZZ verstehen. Sie haben es so auch wieder geschafft die Leute die Ulduar schon (fast) clear haben wieder in die hero inis zu locken.
So entsteht auch keine sehr große Lücke zu den frischen 80ern. Man findet mal wieder ne Gruppe für heros wie HDB, HDS, Ahn'Kahet usw. die auf unserem Server nicht so gern gegangen wird.


Ich freu mich auf jedenfall dass ich dann eventuell "bald" auch die höheren Raids sehen und miterleben kann.
Das ich Arthas zu gesicht bekomme, bezweifel ich aber immer noch sehr stark.


Und nur weil mir das Equip für die hohen Raids fehlt (+ die Zeit bis dahin zu kommen) heißt es ja nicht das ich meine Chars net spielen kann.
Bisher wurde ich immer sehr gern mitgenommen und das ein oder andere mal hat sich jemand schon gewundert wie man mit dem Equip und der seltsamen Skillung so viel Schaden machen kann oder die Gruppe so gut hochheilen... Skill bringt manchmal sogar mehr als nur das Equip zu besitzen....


----------



## Ceset (11. August 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> zum [UPDATE]
> Es gibt nicht 3 sondern 2 Marken für die Herodayli?
> Alle 5 Teile kosten 210 Marken sind 110 tage Herodayli. Da man sich ja darüber beschwert das jeder casual so an t9 kommt den ich mal das jeder casual nicht täglich die Dayli machen kann. Sagen wir mal grosszügig 2/3 Tage. Sind nochmal so 55 Tage sind 165 tage. hm Schon fast ein halbes Jahr.
> Sry aber wie kann man sich darüber beschweren das ein gelegenheitsspielr in nur (NUR!) einem halben Jahr ein ganzes t9 Set zusammen bekommen kann?... Wobei es natürlich jetzt schon 2 bessere Sets drausen sind und es bsi dahin warscheinlich t11 geben wird...



Leider falsch.
Nur das kleinste T9 (itemlevel 232) ist über Marken erhältlich, und dafür braucht man 160.
Bei maximal 14 Marken pro Woche sind das 11,4 Wochen.
Jemand der raidet kann sich zusätzlich 3 Marken pro Boss holen, derzeit gibt es einen, den man im 10er und im 25er machen kann, jede Woche kommt einer dazu bis alle 5 Bosse implementiert sind.

Dementsprechend brauchen Raider:

Jede Woche alle verfügbaren Bosse im 10er + 25er + täglich Hero: 7 Wochen
Jede Woche alle verfügbaren Bosse im 10er und 25er, keine Heros: 8 Wochen
Jede Woche alle verfügbaren Bosse im 10er ODER 25er: 13 (!!) Wochen.

Die für das T9 (Itemlevel 245) nötigen Trophäen des Kreuzfahrers droppen nur im 25er, eins pro Boss. 5 Trophäen auf 25 Spieler, damit braucht man 5 Wochen bis jeder eins hat (Achtung Markenfarmzeit dazurechnen), 25 Wochen bis 25 Leute alle 5 Teile haben, die genau ein Gearlevel höher sind, als das was die casuals schon seit 3 Monaten haben. HAHAHA!


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. August 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Leider falsch.




der junge man sprach davon wie lange CASUALS, die es grade schaffen drei mal die Woche Hero Daily zu machen, brauchen.
Er wollte damit sagen bis ein solcher CASUAL seine Marken zusammen hat dauert es ein halbes Jahr, und das ist so auch genau richtig.

Wie lange irgendwelche Raider brauchen war doch gar nicht Thema.


----------



## Nexilein (11. August 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Nur das kleinste T9 (itemlevel 232) ist über Marken erhältlich, und dafür braucht man 160.
> Bei maximal 14 Marken pro Woche sind das 11,4 Wochen.
> 
> Dementsprechend brauchen Raider:
> ...



Leider irrelevant
Schließlich droppen in der Raidinstanz auch noch andere Sachen als Embleme und Trophäen.
Wenn die "Casuals" nach 11 Wochen und 3 Tagen ihr T9 komplett haben, dann sind in einem 10er Raid nicht nur ein paar Embleme, sondern über auch 80*!* andere Items gedroppt.


----------



## Ceset (11. August 2009)

Naja, und trotzdem war die Anzahl der Embleme, und damit die angebliche Dauer einfach falsch!


----------

